# TTC #1- Looking for buddies!



## jmack54

Hi all!

I am 31 and went off birth control about 2 months ago now. Haven't had any luck yet but am ttc #1. I am currently only 2dpo so it is the TWW for me! Would love to buddy up with anyone else who is trying!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

I'll buddy with you! I am also in 2ww, but I am somewhere between 10-12dpo. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ursaula

Hello! :)
I'm 21 and am TTC #1. I'm just coming up to 2 years of trying. Fingers crossed for all of us :)


----------



## jmack54

Yay!! Excited to have some buddies.

Tbfromlv- when are you going to test? Have you been having any symptoms?


----------



## jmack54

Hi Ursaula! 

I think I just commented to you on another thread! Lol how are you feeling today? I've got crazy low back pain. Not normal for me at all! Let me know when you are thinking of testing xo


----------



## Ursaula

Hello! Lol :)

Today I have some cramping again, and a little speck of blood. I'm getting excited to test so I caved and tested today. I had a backache yesterday, too!

7dpo today. Hoping to hold out until 10dpo now. My aim was to wait until 15dpo but who can really wait that long. When are you planning on starting to test?

Last pic is hours past.
 



Attached Files:







7dpo.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 14









7dpo2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7









7dpo3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## craigbaby

Hi all! Can I join? I'm 3dpo ttc #2. Baby dust to all you ladies!!

Ursaula those symptoms sound promising! Post your 10dpo test when you take it!

Jmack how are you feeling? When are you going to test?

Tbfromlv any news yet?


----------



## jmack54

Ursaula- ah I know it's so hard to wait! Are you seeing anything on those tests??

Hi Craigbaby! Excited for you ttc #2! How long have you been trying? 

So today is 8 DPO for me and I am resisting the urge to test. I'm thinking of taking my first test on Saturday the 7th which is 12 DPO.

I had crazy stiff lower back and a temp dip on 6 DPO. My lower back has still been sore but haven't felt a lot of other symptoms.

Keep us posted everyone! FX!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi all... can i join? I'm ttc#1 dpo2. 

@jmack and ursaula: please keep posting your symptoms and when you test. 
@Tbfromlv: any updates?

lots of :dust: to all


----------



## craigbaby

Jmack you have so much willpower! I'm a poas addicted! This is our third month ttc. I don't think it will be our month though, as we got into a fight and only had sex 3 days before ovulation lol

Hi Ragnhild!


----------



## jmack54

Hi Ragnhild!! Welcome!! How many months have you been trying for? Excited to hear more as you get further along in your TWW. Any symptoms yet?

Craigbaby- I know, my willpower is strong only because if I get a negative I want to know it because it is actually negative or else I feel like it messes with my emotions lol. This is our third month trying too! Haha oh no! Yeah not always great timing when it's around ovulation. This was the first month we actually got the timing down so I'm curious to see :)

Today is 9 DPO for me!! I've been much more distracted being back at work so hopefully I can hold out a few more days.

Keep us posted everyone!


----------



## craigbaby

Jmack you have super strength! I can't wait for you to test!! Any new symptoms?


----------



## jmack54

I honestly don't really have any other symptoms that I can tell! Last month I only had a 21 day cycle and today is day 19 for me so we will see!!

How are you feeling craigbaby? how long did you take to get pregnant with your first baby? Did you have any symptoms? :)


----------



## Ursaula

I've been TTC #1 for 2 1/2 years so far. SIGH! 9dpo today for me, too! Was feeling really hopeful with the Wondfo tests so I bought Dollar Tree tests to see if I could see anything on them. Now I'm second guessing the Wondfo ones. I have two FRER, should I use one tomorrow morning?

craigbaby: I would also like to know your symptoms from your first baby! Hehe...


----------



## craigbaby

Ursaula yes test tomorrow!

Jmack it took me 4 months, 3 using opks. But I had been off birth control ntnp for 1 year. When we started actively trying I realized I was ovulating at a completely different time that my fertility chart was estimating. That was frustrating. 

With my first baby my symptoms were just like af, I'm sorry I know that's not helpful! Sore boobs, bloating, all that. I went back and looked at my blog posts from that time and what did stand out different that month was I had the flu. So I was taking a ton of mucinex. I was using preseed and soft cups too but because of the mucinex I had a ton of ewcm. I don't know if that was the game changer or not, but that was the month I got the bfp.


----------



## jmack54

Craigbaby thank you so much for sharing. So sweet of you! TTC #1 you have nothing to compare it to so I love hearing from those who have actually been pregnant! Lol my sister always says the same thing- her main symptom was just bloating. I have pressed but haven't really needed it. If I don't get it this month may use it next month even if I don't need it!

Ursaula- I am really hoping you get yours this month!! 

It is a huge snowstorm here so I'm going to be at home all day tomorrow instead of going to work and I have a test at my house. I'm trying to be good but I'm thinking of testing tomorrow just out of curiosity and bc I'll be at home w my husband all day! 

Ursaula want to be FRER testing buddies tomorrow? 

Symptoms I forgot to mention- sore boobs tonight for the first time, and watery cm. Both of which could go either way lol


----------



## Ursaula

Hehe! Ok jmack, we're both bringing out the FRER tomorrow morning! Fx'd!!! Get ready for pictures craigbaby!


----------



## jmack54

Ursaula said:


> Hehe! Ok jmack, we're both bringing out the FRER tomorrow morning! Fx'd!!! Get ready for pictures craigbaby!

lol!!! Watch out!! Fx love!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi,

We had been NTNP for more than a year and now actively trying since 2 months. Haha still I symptom-spot like crazy and try to hold off testing but can't! This month I hope to last till 18dpo as I have a long cycle so before that is just a waste of money for me.

@jmack and ursaula: fx and lots of :dust: 

@craigbaby: thnx for sharing your symptoms from pg1. And do you have any TWW survival tips?? I want to be busy but the holiday season will last here till 8th Jan... and there's a snowstorm here too so I might be staying home. Haha normally I would love it but during TWW it drives me crazy!!


----------



## craigbaby

Ragnhild - lol my only survival tip is to try and focus on the next month. Instead of assuming I am going to get a bfp, I kind of assume I wont and then just focus on when I will start taking opks next month, coming up with a game plan helps me. 

jmack and ursaula - I cant wait for you guys to test!! I am ready for some pics!!!


----------



## jmack54

Ok ladies I already tested. BFN. lol I don't have line eyes at all so I don't see anything at all! I am trying to stay positive at it is only 10 DPO and I can test again in a few days :) Thanks for being along for the ride!!

Excited to see if Ursaula has some more exciting news for us!


----------



## Ragnhild

Sorry about that jmack... but 10dpo is still early and you're not out till af shows. Fx for everyone


----------



## Ragnhild

Craigbaby: Thanks for the advice... I'm stocking up on OPKs and cleaning and organising in preparation for next month. Hopefully will help survive :)


----------



## craigbaby

Sorry Jmack! 10dpo is still very early. Over 30% of women get a negative at 10dpo according to countdowntopregnancy.com Did you use a frer or another test? Test again tomorrow!

Rag cleaning and organizing is a great idea! I think we could all use a little more of that!

6dpo today. I am really not holding my breath though since Hubby and I last dtd the 27th (night) and I got a positive opk on the 30. I also had ovulation cramps the 30th and 31st. So best case scenario it was 3 days before ovulation which puts my chances at like 10%. I read sperm can live up to 5 days but that isn't typical. And yes, I have been constantly googling for success stories on getting pregnant only having sex 4 days before ovulation :haha:

Next month though I am all in. I am going to do smep, mucinex, soft cups, pre seed. All the works lol.


----------



## Ragnhild

Hey Craigbaby... i heard that with the right CM and motility 3 days before has a shot so fx for you! What's mucinex btw?


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for all the support!! It is so helpful when you are just waiting and waiting and googling hehe. I used FRER. Didn't see a thing! Oh well I will keep trying :) 

Haha Craigbaby I'm sure you've been looking for all the success stories! It is definitely possible! I've got my FX for you! 

I like your advice of just preparing for the next month instead of focusing on getting it this month. That sounds like a great plan :) I think I'll get on the same plan as you if I don't get BFP this month. SMEP, Pre-seed, and Mucinex. Is it OK to use Mucinex if you aren't sick? haha

Ragnhild- Mucinex is like an expectorant you use if you have a cough or a chest cold. Gets the mucus out of you :)


----------



## craigbaby

Rag - you take mucinex for colds. It thins the mucus in your nasal passages, but it also thins your cervical muscus. Some people think it helps the spermies on their way. I took mucinex for the first time (because I had the flu) and that was the month I got my bfp.


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks jmack and craig... Def gonna try some version of mucinex next month. Jmack: maybe we catch a cold with the bad weather next month and then we take it anyway ;)


----------



## craigbaby

Ladies, I have thought about testing exactly 20 times today! I'm only 6dpo lol! Ughhhh!


----------



## Ragnhild

craigbaby said:


> Ladies, I have thought about testing exactly 20 times today! I'm only 6dpo lol! Ughhhh!

Try to find some distraction Craig... Although I'm hardly the one to preach. Only 3dpo and already symptom spotting. Haha I even thought of stopping to buy tests when I passed by the pharmacy. Tww officially sucks :dohh:


----------



## jmack54

TWW is the worst!! Stay strong ladies! I thought I was finally making progress at 10 DPO but I guess not! Ugh we can make it through! 

Now im at the point where every time I go to the bathroom I'm hoping AF isn't here! 

I'm reading stories now about people who got late BFPs &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## craigbaby

Jmack you are not out and it isn't late yet! 33% chance still! That's really good odds!!!

Rag I'm trying to focus on something else, but I'm sick with a cold and miserable and the only thing I can think that would make it better is another baby haha!

Which is actually insane. Because once you have a baby, there is no more resting when you are sick. You kid doesn't care you are sick. He wants his dry cherries and his ball right now lol! Wouldn't trade it for the world but man it's tough being a mom when you are sick! Counting down the hours till bedtime!


----------



## Ursaula

Hello gals!

Let me know if you see anything on my 10dpo FRER tests...I see it on the Wondfo so I thought the FRER would be more clear...:nope:

More unfortunate news, I've had a gallbladder attack all day, which is why I didn't update earlier.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 16









10dpo2.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 47









10dpo3.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 49









10dpo4.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 48


----------



## craigbaby

Ursaula I see it in the first pick!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Test again tomorrow!!!

I'm sorry to hear about your attack :hugs:


----------



## jmack54

Ursaula I see something in the first pic too!! I hope that's a good sign for you!! Can't wait to see if it gets darker!! Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well :( rest up! Fx for you!

Craigbaby- thank you so much, you are too awesome to have for moral support! Haha being sick with a kid does not sound fun :) you sound like a great mom though!


----------



## Ursaula

Thanks gals :)

jmack, when do you plan on testing again?


----------



## jmack54

I'm really going to try to hold out until sunday if AF isn't here. I hate seeing the BFN. How about you? Also how do I upload a picture? Do I have to have it on a webpage?


----------



## Ursaula

I update using my computer. If you go to advanced post instead of "post quick reply" you can select images near the bottom of the page. A new browser will open for you to upload. I hope that makes sense!

I will be testing again tomorrow with a Wondfo. I used a dollar tree one tonight. We'll see with the wondfo tomorrow morning though since those are the ones I'm seeing the most on.


----------



## jmack54

Oh perfect thanks! Post a pic of the line you're getting on wondfo if you're seeing something! Are you feeling better tonight?

I think I'm going to wait until Sunday- 13 DPO to take another FRER if AF hasn't shown up!!


----------



## Ursaula

Not feeling any better tonight. If it isn't going away by tomorrow I'm to contact the doctor again...we'll see.

How long is your lp? When is af due for you?

Here's two of my 9dpo Wondfo pics.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 45









9dpo2.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Ragnhild

Jmack, totally with you. If I get a bfn then I first dread seeing af each time, and afterward when I know it's a confirmed bfn then I just want af to come so I can get on. 
How long is your cycle? There's good tools to know when you should test like here 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php
Hope it helps you hold off. You can also compare different tests online for sensitivity. 

Craigbaby, hope you're feeling better. Your posts about being sick as a mother sound so romantic lol ;)

Ursaula: hope you're feeling better. I can't see the pics coz it's an old tablet and browser, but will check when I'm at work. 

Fx for all you ladies testing!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Rag! I've only had one real, normal cycle since coming off bcp and that was only a 21 day long cycle. So today is CD 22 for me. I had a temp drop today so it isn't looking promising. If AF isn't here by Sunday I think I'll take another test. Keeping my hopes up but don't want to get let down. I'm glad you know the feeling with getting the BFN! What DPO are you now? When are you planning to test?

Ursaula- I am so excited to see what happens with yours! I swear I am seeing something on yours! Keep us posted!

Craigbaby- how are you feeling? Any symptoms or updates?


----------



## Ursaula

11dpo test this morning. I feel if it were positive it would be getting noticeably darker by now.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 50


----------



## jmack54

So annoying Ursaula! When is AF due for you?


----------



## Ragnhild

Hmm it seems difficult to know exactly whats going on if your cycle hasn't stabilised yet. Hope it gets to normal soon... even if you have AF at least it will be a step to knowing your cycle and hopefully help in the next round :). I think mine went to almost its original coming off BC, but it was years ago and not for ttc so I wasn't really noticing much. I'm only 4dpo today with a 33 day cycle so have a looonngg wait.. already going crazy lol! So thankful to this forum for sharing the craziness... I was making poor DH suffer thru my mood swings before I joined. 

Urs, sorry it's not clear. But there's hope till 14dpo! :dust:


----------



## jmack54

Agreed- any cycle is helpful in me better understanding my cycle! Having a short cycle is nice at least I don't have to wait long to start trying again :) 

Haha I know I can tell my DH is zoning out half the time when I'm boring him about cycles and O'ing. Thank god for these forums!

You will have to keep us posted on symptoms and how you are feeling.


----------



## Ragnhild

So true... I hate having such a long cycle... The wait is endless. Haha not just the TWW but I even find the days leading up to O to be never ending.


----------



## Ursaula

Well I'm not actually sure. My last af was in September and prior to that was in May. Before that I hadn't had one in 6 years. I use BBT and checked cm and ff gave me crosshairs 11 days ago for ovulation. However, the Wondfo OPK was negative. I don't know if I actually even ovulated (although cm has been dry since). I'm guessing af will show up around 14dpo as that's the average. But I have no clue. If it isn't here by 14dpo and it's BFN I have herbs and progesterone cream to bring on af to try and help regulate my cycles a little more.

Anyway, when should I use my last FRER? Should I wait until 14dpo?


----------



## Nursepaige

Hi everyone. My husband and I got married in October. We started trying in November. In December I started tracking my ovulation. I got a positive ovulation test yesterday, so hopefully this is it!


----------



## Ragnhild

Urs, yes I'd suggest waiting till 14dpo. Are you charting bbt also? And are you seeing anyone to try and regulate AF? 

Welcome nursepaige! Gl and fx for this cycle :)


----------



## jmack54

Welcome nurse Paige! Good luck this month and have fun before the TWW!!

Ragnhild- how are you feeling? Any symptom spotting?

Ursaula sorry just read this- yes I think 14 DPO is a good idea. Any updates yet? 

I'm pretty sure AF is coming but if not I'm going to use FRER again on 15 DPO myself which is Tuesday!


----------



## AmberR

Hey everyone, I'd love to join! It's been 5 months since I stopped taking the pill and my cycle has been around 30-32 days. I'm still not quite sure I'm ovulating yet as I hadn't seen any clear shifts in my temp and I work nights so it's hard to get accurate readings every day. I actually quit temping for a few months now and am just tracking CM. Good luck to all!


----------



## Ragnhild

Good luck holding out till Tuesday jmack.. It's only one more day now technically! Fx for you to get that positive!!

Welcome Amber.. Are you also using OPKs? What stage are you in right now... Waiting for O or tww?

AFM I'm keeping myself busy and distracted and vow not to symptom spot.. So far so good but let's see how long it lasts as it's actually harder for me on weekdays during work lol!


----------



## jmack54

Well AF officially just arrived :( 23 day cycle...

Looks like it's back to the OPK and BD phase for me.

Welcome Amber!! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Ragnhild

So sorry jmack :( 

Fx for you this cycle.. Hope it stabilizes and you get your opk and bfp real soon! :dust:


----------



## AmberR

Sorry jmack! Fx'd for next cycle!
Ragnhild- I'm currently CD 27, expecting AF to arrive sometime around friday. I'm not using OPKs but considering using them after a few more months. Im going to try temping again next month though.


----------



## Ragnhild

AmberR said:


> Sorry jmack! Fx'd for next cycle!
> Ragnhild- I'm currently CD 27, expecting AF to arrive sometime around friday. I'm not using OPKs but considering using them after a few more months. Im going to try temping again next month though.

Don't have much experience with temping Amber and my nurse said it takes years to know your cycle with temping and to stick to OPKs. But everyone on these forums seems to swear by temping. Just wondering... How long does it take to actually make sense of the BBT, and what do you recommend about starting temping now?


----------



## craigbaby

Hey ladies, sorry I have been mia. This cold really took its toll. First day I'm feeling a bit better. Love reading everyone's updates! 

Welcome nurse and amber!

Jmack, I'm so sorry! But fx crossed for this cycle!

Rag- keep us updated!!


----------



## AmberR

Ragnhild- I read the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility and it has pretty much everything you need to know about temping and checking cervical mucous and cervical position. Basically you need to take your temp first thing in the morning after at least 4 hours of sleep before you do anything else, even before getting out of bed. After a few months you will begin to see a pattern if you are ovulating regularly. Temping doesn't necessarily tell you before you ovulate but it will confirm that you have ovulated and will show you how long your luteal phase is.


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks Amber... one more question: do you need a special thermometer or the regular one at home will do? 

craig: welcome back! glad you're feeling better. when do you test?


----------



## AmberR

I have heard that you can use either but I think the specific bbt thermometers will be more accurate. They aren't too expensive- can get them at any drug store.


----------



## craigbaby

Tested tonight ladies...8dpo bfn. No surprise as I didn't time sex optimally this month. But I can't help poas lol!


----------



## jmack54

Craigbaby- bummer! Are you going to keep testing?

Has anyone used preseed? I'm thinking of trying it this month :)

Thanks for all the support girls! Hate when AF shows up but glad the wait is over!


----------



## jmack54

Oh my the way welcome Amber!

And ragnhild- I started temping last month for the first time and it was helpful. I just used an affordable thermometer bbt I bought at target located in the
Section with the pregnancy tests. It's just about averages so you will see when you ovulated. Your temp will go up and stay up after you ovulate. So as Amber said, it doesn't help you before you ovulate but you will know after when you did. A combo of OPKs and temping was helpful for me this cycle. The OPKs will tell you when you are about to ovulate and temping will show you when you did!


----------



## craigbaby

So after I got out of the bath I looked at my test again and there was a skinny pink line. So I freaked and rushed to cvs for a frer. Bfn. I hate evaps! And I knew better. Why did I do it!!??? Ugh!???


----------



## jmack54

Oh no craigbaby! That's awful. See this is why I can't handle poas! I completely understand your addiction though. Can't wait to hear what happens in the next few days!


----------



## Sleia

Hey ladies! I'm a newbie on Opks and ttc slang but i finally got it all down! After midnight which is 2 hours frm now i will be 5dpo. It feels SOOOO relieving to find an active forum frm 2017!!!! Since ovu day and 1dpo ive been reading all these convos frm TTC forums that date back to 2009! And that go no further than 2013 &#128561; i feel so much more at ease to have found you girls lol. Ive been feeling so many crazy symptoms but i think its just me paying extra attention to anything my body feels because of this being my first month ttc.


----------



## jmack54

Hi Sleia! 

I felt the same way exactly so I just started a new thread! It's so nice to have some girls to talk to and figure things out with! The first month we were ttc I symptom spotted so much I had convinced myself I was pregnant haha! But you really just have no way of knowing. You are making progress though at 5 DPO! Keep us all posted and fx for you!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi craig... i can imagine the addiction especially when cheap tests are available so easily. who can blame you for having hope and wanting to know asap! let us know if you test again. 

welcome sleia... i agree with jmack. my first cycle (well sorry to give tmi but we didnt even finish that bd properly so technically i had a 1% chance) i symptom spotted like crazy, went and bought hpts by the bulk and had myself convinced i was one of the lucky ones! not saying you cant be but just that hope and expectation is part of the game. gl and glad you found this support group :)


----------



## craigbaby

Hi Sleia! Welcome!

Bfn this morning at 9dpo. I knew it was a long shot so not really upset :)

Ready to try for next cycle!

How is everyone else doing? Anyone testing soon?


----------



## Ragnhild

Wow great attitude craig!

I'm tempted to start testing tomorrow @8dpo. Haha really thought i was making progress this month... not symptom spotted or rushed to buy hpts yet but i feel moody and emotional like pms symptoms today. I'm starting to think its around this time in my cycle that i lose control and start testing and hoping. Anyone else experience something similar?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi everyone,

I want to join you as well. Quick introduction: 29 y/o, married to wonderful husband 6 years ago and I've been off BCP for two cycles TTC for #1. First cycle after discontinuing was just 24 days and the second cycle 28 days but had a luteal phase of just 6 days :( I really hope to have a normal cycle this month. Currently at CD4. 

We'er not telling anyone we're TTC yet so I love to be part of this community to vent and support each other.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sleia

thank you jmack!!!! I just wanna start testing already but am waiting until 9dpo :/ im such an impatient nut. I will definitely!


----------



## Sleia

Ragnhild thank you!!! Im glad i found this too!

Craigbaby sorry for your bfn! Maybe it was too early? Im planning to test on my 9dpo too. POAS addict probs :( lol


----------



## AmberR

Welcome Sleia and SunnyBe!


----------



## jmack54

Welcome SunnyBe! We are in the exact same boat! I've been off BCP for two months TTC #1! My first month my cycle was only 22 days, and this past month it was 23 days. But this past month I used OPKs and started temping and realized i O'd on day 11 which means I still had a 12 day luteal phase which should be enough. 

Are you taking a multivitamin? I read that B6 can naturally extend your luteal phase. I checked and my multivitamin I take anyway has B6 in it so that's good.

I'm on CD 2 today so we will be pretty close with each other this cycle.

Wishing you luck! FX!


----------



## Ele3085

Hi everyone , I am trying to have my first little bean also . I would like some buddies for this journey : )


----------



## Ursaula

Welcome to everyone new! :)

Today marks 14dpo and here is my FRER result. Ff has now decided I didn't ovulate :growlmad: so I've started Emerita progesterone cream to see if that helps :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7









14dpo2.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi sunny and ele! 

Sorry urs, hope this cycle is better for you! Fx for everyone :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

@jmack: lots of similarities indeed! I wish I O´d as soon as you in my cycle though! I really hope my cycle sorts itself out sooner rather than later. I´ve used BCP for such a long time so I get that it might take a while for our bodies to reset. Thanks for the B-6 tip. I started prenatal multivitamins a week ago so let´s see if it helps!

@Ele: Good luck!!

@Ursaula: That sucks :( How have your temps been since O?


----------



## jmack54

Sorry Urs- that is really frustrating. Have you been temping for long? I know a lot of factors can influence your temperature so may not be 100% accurate ya know? Keeping my FX for you!!

SunnyBe- are you using OPKs this month?

Welcome Ele!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yes, I bought a couple of different batches of cheapo OPK's and will start testing again at CD10 or so. I didn't get a clear positive on my first cycle of TTC which I think was mostly due to me not understanding that I shouldn't be drinking gallons of water before testing. Second cycle went better although the test line was at best _as_ visible as the control line. It was followed by a temperature spike though.

What about you? Do you start testing earlier because of your shorter follicular phase?

I never knew how impatient I was until starting this TTC journey!


----------



## Ragnhild

SunnyBe said:


> Yes, I bought a couple of different batches of cheapo OPK's and will start testing again at CD10 or so. I didn't get a clear positive on my first cycle of TTC which I think was mostly due to me not understanding that I shouldn't be drinking gallons of water before testing. Second cycle went better although the test line was at best _as_ visible as the control line. It was followed by a temperature spike though.
> 
> What about you? Do you start testing earlier because of your shorter follicular phase?
> 
> I never knew how impatient I was until starting this TTC journey!

Hey sunnybe... you probably know this but OPKs work best with afternoon urine. If you use the more expensive digital version however, some are designed for FMU so just check the instructions for each. Gl this cycle!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks, yes I tested everyday at 2pm. Later on I decided I might as well test twice a day in case I had a super short surge I wasn't aware of. This cycle I'll just go back to testing once a day I think. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## Ragnhild

Any updates from those testing today? And how about all the recently off BCPs.. any changes?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Ragnhild, nothing new to report here. Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## AmberR

I started AF today pretty much as expected. I've had very light ones and this is more of a normal flow for me so maybe that means my cycles are getting back to normal!


----------



## jmack54

I'm now on cycle day 8 and at least getting to have some fun doing the BD this week since it's my fertile week! Any other updates? Hope everyone is doing great and fx for some bfps!

Gonna try preseed one of these next couple nights for the first time!


----------



## Ragnhild

jmack54 said:


> I'm now on cycle day 8 and at least getting to have some fun doing the BD this week since it's my fertile week! Any other updates? Hope everyone is doing great and fx for some bfps!
> 
> Gonna try preseed one of these next couple nights for the first time!

Haha good to hear that jmack! Hope you get a BFP this cycle. keep us posted on the preseed experience.. lol and any tips on how exactly to use, if you dont mind ;). Ive heard some say its better to put it in before and others to use it like a normal lube but havent tried any myself so would be good to know!


----------



## SunnyBe

CD11 over here. I really hope to get a clear positive OPK this month. I have a love/hate relationship with those darn things. 

Yeah jmack, let us know about your preseed experience. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## AmberR

CD 5 for me! 
Jmack- how do you add your ff chart to your signature??


----------



## Ragnhild

SunnyBe said:


> CD11 over here. I really hope to get a clear positive OPK this month. I have a love/hate relationship with those darn things.
> 
> Yeah jmack, let us know about your preseed experience.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

Sumnybe: do you have irregular cycles? I used digital opks this month and yes they cost a fortune compared to ic but for me the compromise compared to missing my dates wasnt worth it. I started testing recently and once im in tune with my cycle il switch to the ic. Hope you can catch the eggie this month!


----------



## SunnyBe

@ Ragnhild: this is my third cycle since I stopped the pill, so I probably don't have enough data points yet to state if my cycles are irregular or not. So far, it looks like I have a short luteal phase though. I hope it's just left over hormones that'll be all washed away soon!

I'm a bit of a cheapskate so I'm not sure if I'll switch over to the digital OPK's just yet lol. I do temp religiously every morning at the same time which definitely helps.

How long have you been TTC? FX for a BFP soon!


----------



## SunnyBe

AmberR said:


> CD 5 for me!
> Jmack- how do you add your ff chart to your signature??

Not Jmack but I just added the chart to mine as well so I hope I can help. Are you using Fertility Friend? If so; take a look at their FAQ section about chart sharing https://fertilityfriend.com/TechFaqs/Sharing-Your-Chart.html and then just add the URL they give you to your signature. 
Easy peasy :winkwink:


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for answering that sunnybe! Exactly, just go into fertility friend from your desktop and choose the Share tab and copy the link it gives you for your chart to be shared on a message board.

So we tried preseed once just to see how to use it as regular lube. My sister swears by it and all of her friends but they say to insert it first. I don't really want to do that every time so I think I'll just pick one time to do it when I'm really close to O.

Sunnybe- this is my 4th month off BC and I'm using the line OPKs or whatever you call them- not digital. I got my clear one day 11 last month. Started using them again this month yesterday and got no line yesterday or today. I'll keep you posted. I have a short Luteal phase as well. My sister o'd on day 13 of a 24 day cycle and got a BFP! Just some hope for us! 

Keep us posted everyone! Lots of luck!


----------



## Nursepaige

Hi everyone. We are ttc #1... second month really trying. I am currently 10dpo with af due tomorrow. I've been really keying into a lot of symptoms this month although I think I'm just concentrating too hard on it all. Just want it to be a bfp!!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks SunnyBe! 

Welcome Nursepaige!


----------



## jmack54

Nursepaige when are you going to test? I will be so excited if you get a BFP!


----------



## Nursepaige

I don't know when I should. I work nights, and I work the next three nights (including tonight).....I'm starting to think af is coming. 
Now I'm just questioning if I can even get pregnant. Even though it's just round 2 of trying. I never thought it would be a question.


----------



## Ragnhild

Nursepaige said:


> I don't know when I should. I work nights, and I work the next three nights (including tonight).....I'm starting to think af is coming.
> Now I'm just questioning if I can even get pregnant. Even though it's just round 2 of trying. I never thought it would be a question.

Hang in there nursepaige... for some reason we all think we will be among the lucky ones who get it right the very first cycle even though statistically the chances are sooooo low. I actually don't personally know anyone who did, which is no surprise really. Even if it's not a struggle TTC still has its own natural waiting time. You are just getting started, better to focus on things you can control like learning about your cycle and pinpointing O. Hopefully you won't have to wait very long for that bfp :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Well said Nursepaige! I went from thinking that if I missed the pill for just one day, I'd get pregnant, to "OMG i will probably never get pregnant" in just a couple of months lol. Best of luck!!


----------



## AmberR

SunnyBe said:


> Well said Nursepaige! I went from thinking that if I missed the pill for just one day, I'd get pregnant, to "OMG i will probably never get pregnant" in just a couple of months lol. Best of luck!!

I was the same! I spent 11 years afraid I would get pregnant accidentally if I missed a pill and now I haven't been able to get pregnant when I want to! How ironic!


----------



## SunnyBe

Well if we spent the last couple of years worrying about accidentally getting pregnant and now worrying about _not_ getting pregnant... I think it's pretty evident that we worry too much!!:laugh2::laugh2:

Glad to see you got your chart up!


----------



## Nursepaige

So I think I just got my BFP!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1682.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG!! Yes you did!!!!!! Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## Nursepaige

I also took a digital and it was a positive!!


----------



## AmberR

Nursepaige- congratulations!!

SunnyBe- yes I definitely do worry too much! Haha


----------



## jmack54

OMG Nursepaige!!! Congratulations!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Babydust1234

Hey guys I ovulated on the 12th and around 4/5 days later I have had mild cramping? I took a Pgt today and it came out invalid. I am not due on until the 23rd . And have been trying for 2 years but calculating dates s
For 8 months!! I hope this is it although I won't. Get my hopes up! Good luck for all you ladies baby dust for everyone xx..


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi babydust!

Did you try and take another test or are you going to wait until AF is due in 2 days? Very exciting!

@jmack: your chart looks amazing! 

I'm still waiting to get a positive OPK. Last cycle i ovulated on CD21, so I guess I still have a couple days to go. Frustrating to wait so long though!


----------



## Babydust1234

SunnyBe said:


> Hi babydust!
> 
> Did you try and take another test or are you going to wait until AF is due in 2 days? Very exciting!
> 
> @jmack: your chart looks amazing!
> 
> I'm still waiting to get a positive OPK. Last cycle i ovulated on CD21, so I guess I still have a couple days to go. Frustrating to wait so long though!

I felt like because it is invalid that I should wait as if it was a sign. I have e had spotting today ! Don't know if it's early af but who knows!! Will keep you updated!! Xx


----------



## jmack54

Crossing my fingers for you babydust!! Keep us posted when you test again!

Thanks sunnybe! Looks like I O'd on CD11 so I think we timed it just right this month. This was the first time I've used preseed too so now I wait! Luckily with my short cycles I should be able to test in about 10 days!

Sunnybe- I hope you get your positive OPK soon! Trying anything different this month?


----------



## SunnyBe

Any news yet babydust?

@jmack: it does look like excellent timing for you this month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I'm not doing anything different this month except for reading a bunch of scientific literature about LH surges and the like. It's a fascinating field of study for sure. I'm really worried that I had a anovulatory cycle last month (clear temperature spike but not a super positive OPK) and thinking that this month may be the same. There is still some time left this month so we'll just wait and see how it goes :)


----------



## AmberR

Babydust- did you test yet??

Jmack- your chart is looking good. Fx'd this is your month!

SunnyBe- that sounds fascinating! Feel free to share any interesting facts or if you have links to articles I would be interested to read them!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Amber and Sunnybe!! &#55357;&#56856;

Now I enter the TWW! I am going to wait until a missed period to test this month! I hate getting a BFN. 

Yes the OPK and LH surge is really interesting. Last month I got a full obvious positive but according to my chart it was the same day I ovulated. This month I got three days in a row of strong lines but never a full positive. On days 10, 11, and 12. But my temp chart shows I o'd day 11. I think I may have had diluted tests bc I was taking them in the late afternoon after drinking water all day. Who knows!


----------



## Babydust1234

SunnyBe said:


> Any news yet babydust?
> 
> @jmack: it does look like excellent timing for you this month. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I'm not doing anything different this month except for reading a bunch of scientific literature about LH surges and the like. It's a fascinating field of study for sure. I'm really worried that I had a anovulatory cycle last month (clear temperature spike but not a super positive OPK) and thinking that this month may be the same. There is still some time left this month so we'll just wait and see how it goes :)

Hey af came on the 21st but I came off today 23rd (the day which I'm usually due on) really weird though because it usually lasts around 5 days? I have had no cramps at all apart from just after ovulation? I read online that implantation bleeding can last 1-2 days? I will be testing in 2 days but not to get my hopes up as I'm just really hoping lol!! Xx


----------



## Babydust1234

AmberR said:


> Babydust- did you test yet??
> 
> Jmack- your chart is looking good. Fx'd this is your month!
> 
> SunnyBe- that sounds fascinating! Feel free to share any interesting facts or if you have links to articles I would be interested to read them!


Hey af came on the 21st but I came off today 23rd (the day which I'm usually due on) really weird though because it usually lasts around 5 days? I have had no cramps at all apart from just after ovulation? I read online that implantation bleeding can last 1-2 days? I will be testing in 2 days but not to get my hopes up as I'm just really hoping lol!! Xx


----------



## Babydust1234

jmack54 said:


> Crossing my fingers for you babydust!! Keep us posted when you test again!
> 
> Thanks sunnybe! Looks like I O'd on CD11 so I think we timed it just right this month. This was the first time I've used preseed too so now I wait! Luckily with my short cycles I should be able to test in about 10 days!
> 
> Sunnybe- I hope you get your positive OPK soon! Trying anything different this month?

Hey af came on the 21st but I came off today 23rd (the day which I'm usually due on) really weird though because it usually lasts around 5 days? I have had no cramps at all apart from just after ovulation? I read online that implantation bleeding can last 1-2 days? I will be testing in 2 days but not to get my hopes up as I'm just really hoping lol!! Xx


----------



## SunnyBe

*Babydust*: while implantation bleeding can last several days, the bleeding usually is not heavy enough to (for example) use tampons. How heavy was it?

*Amber*: yes it sure is interesting! I work in a different medical field of research but do have access to all scientific literature, including ones about reproductive endocrinology etc. Some of the papers are open-access and can be read by anyone (like this one [click] that investigated the predictive value of the LH rise vs LH surge, several other hormones, CM and BBT on ovulation). If you ever find a paper you're interested in but can't get access the full study, send me a PM and I'll get you the PDF.

Some other things I've learned:
- LH surge values ranges from a 2.5 fold increase all the way up to a 15-fold rise
- About 43% of women have a sudden increase (spike) while 57% have a gradual increase that lasts 2-6 days (so *jmack*, your positive-ish OPK's seem very normal and there are plenty of records showing high LH a day after ovulation, in fact, one study shows that the LH surge lasted >3 days after confirmed ovulation in 60% of cycles!)
- BBT is not as reliable to confirm the day of ovulation as we think and does a horrible job trying to predict ovulation (lowest BBT does not predict ovulation well)
- Keeping track of your CM is, however, a great way to determine your fertile window.


----------



## jmack54

Sunnybe- thank you SO much for your insight. That is super helpful. I really appreciate it! You are one helpful gal to have on a forum!!

My CM lines up pretty closely with day 11 ovulation. I noticed a sudden decrease in CM on day 12.


----------



## AmberR

That was a fascinating article- thank you for sharing!


----------



## AmberR

Babydust1234 said:


> AmberR said:
> 
> 
> Babydust- did you test yet??
> 
> Jmack- your chart is looking good. Fx'd this is your month!
> 
> SunnyBe- that sounds fascinating! Feel free to share any interesting facts or if you have links to articles I would be interested to read them!
> 
> 
> Hey af came on the 21st but I came off today 23rd (the day which I'm usually due on) really weird though because it usually lasts around 5 days? I have had no cramps at all apart from just after ovulation? I read online that implantation bleeding can last 1-2 days? I will be testing in 2 days but not to get my hopes up as I'm just really hoping lol!! XxClick to expand...

Sounds like that could have been implantation bleeding! Looking forward to seeing your test!


----------



## Babydust1234

Amber R

Thankyou! I took one this morning and was a BFN :( maybe next time around x


----------



## Babydust1234

SunnyBe said:


> *Babydust*: while implantation bleeding can last several days, the bleeding usually is not heavy enough to (for example) use tampons. How heavy was it?
> 
> *Amber*: yes it sure is interesting! I work in a different medical field of research but do have access to all scientific literature, including ones about reproductive endocrinology etc. Some of the papers are open-access and can be read by anyone (like this one [click] that investigated the predictive value of the LH rise vs LH surge, several other hormones, CM and BBT on ovulation). If you ever find a paper you're interested in but can't get access the full study, send me a PM and I'll get you the PDF.
> 
> Some other things I've learned:
> - LH surge values ranges from a 2.5 fold increase all the way up to a 15-fold rise
> - About 43% of women have a sudden increase (spike) while 57% have a gradual increase that lasts 2-6 days (so *jmack*, your positive-ish OPK's seem very normal and there are plenty of records showing high LH a day after ovulation, in fact, one study shows that the LH surge lasted >3 days after confirmed ovulation in 60% of cycles!)
> - BBT is not as reliable to confirm the day of ovulation as we think and does a horrible job trying to predict ovulation (lowest BBT does not predict ovulation well)
> - Keeping track of your CM is, however, a great way to determine your fertile window.


It wasn't so heavy to be honest!! Had no cramping am gonna take a test tomorrow :)


----------



## Babydust1234

Babydust1234 said:


> Amber R
> 
> Thankyou! I took one this morning and was a BFN :( maybe next time around x

I am going to take another as it wasnt my first one so am going to do another one tomorrow x


----------



## AmberR

Babydust1234 said:


> Babydust1234 said:
> 
> 
> Amber R
> 
> Thankyou! I took one this morning and was a BFN :( maybe next time around x
> 
> I am going to take another as it wasnt my first one so am going to do another one tomorrow xClick to expand...

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck Babydust! If dealing with hormones wasn't enough, we're also blessed with all this uncertainty every month, blegh!

Finally some color on my OPK this afternoon! I really hope it gets darker tomorrow as the test line is still less intense than the control band, but it's definitely a lot darker than the previous ones. 

https://oi67.tinypic.com/2h3bxhd.jpg


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi ladies sorry took me a while to catch upto all the posts.. last weekend was a friend's wedding so i had no way of posting... got my bfp this cycle!! Am super excited but still cautious coz i want it to stick before i get my hopes up.

Sorry if i get the names wrong on this post, but just wanted to say thanks Sunnybe for the article... Soooo helpful. And also confirms what my MF said, that bbt charting is great if you have 10 years of data or something but otherwise it's really not that reliable. And gl catching that egg! 

babydust: any more updates?
jmack: this cycle def sounds very positive and have my fx'd for you... if the preseed works we know it's worth getting in the future!


----------



## AmberR

Congrats Ragnhild!! Hoping you have a sticky little bean!


----------



## SunnyBe

Congratulations Ragnhild, you did it!!!! :D :D Did you have any symptoms before you tested? You must have been so surprised!


----------



## SunnyBe

OPK update: tested again yesterday evening and this afternoon and had clear positives. First time!


----------



## Ttc2000

Hey guys. I'm currently ttc and have been doing so for just over half a year. I know this may be tmi but 2 days prior to my AF due date I started to bleed light pink for 2 days very light. My periods are usually heavy and painful... it is something along the lines as the same as babydust1234 but I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet because I have been running round like crazy!! My boyfriend is a lot older than me and we have been together for a year. I'm sorry to be a downer but my ex boyfriend (when I was 13) I got pregnant ( although i thought I did) I had 2 positive pg tests.. I choose not to go into it but it was forced and I didn't know if I was excited or scared :/.. a week or two later i tested again and VERY FAINT LINE.. I told my boyfriend at the time because I couldn't tell NOONE else or go to the doctors because of my situation. When I told him, he became very angry and beat me :( the boyfriend I am with now is so kind to me I am so happy. My mother died in 2015 and his dad passed a couple of years before so we understand eachother so well.. since the incident from when i was 13 I have craved a child so badly but was very cautious because of my age. Now it seems like it's taking ages! (No disrespect to the ltttc &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;)

Back to the story, I had cramping all the waay from ovulation to when my light period started early.. I will be taking a pg test tomorrow . And will keep u all updated

My emotions are everywhere,
I don't know if it's work,
My anxiety and stress,
Or just overthinking my situation so much.

Sometimes I sit and think to myself of course you aren't pregnant it's all in your head but then what explains the cramping from ovulation , early bleeding? By the way i can't help going to the toilet very regular. But not like any infection it's hard to explain .. any help and luck and advice will be much appreciated I'm so hoping this is the month good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jmack54

Yay so excited for you Ragnhild!!

Babydust- keep us posted if you test again

Sunnybe- glad you got your clear first positive!!! Get that BD goin and fx for you love!

I had a super high temp this morning- higher than I've ever had a temp before. Not sure what it means!


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- yay!!

Jmack- fx'd that's a good sign!!


----------



## Ragnhild

SunnyBe said:


> Congratulations Ragnhild, you did it!!!! :D :D Did you have any symptoms before you tested? You must have been so surprised!

Thanks SunnyBe... same symptoms as usual AF even down to the timing and days that are to be expected. I think the only 2 things different were reflux and vivid dreams, but i've had those before with BFNs so i honestly didn't count on them. Gl hope you get in lots of bd in time :p


----------



## Babydust1234

jmack54 said:


> Yay so excited for you Ragnhild!!
> 
> Babydust- keep us posted if you test again
> 
> Sunnybe- glad you got your clear first positive!!! Get that BD goin and fx for you love!
> 
> I had a super high temp this morning- higher than I've ever had a temp before. Not sure what it means!

Going to test later will let u guys know. If no luck then will be trying in Feb x


----------



## SunnyBe

Aahh yes, we did a lot of BD'ing the past couple of days. FX! 

Hi Tct2000, welcome! It sounds like you had a very traumatic experience in your childhood and I hope you're feeling better with this potential pregnancy. Good luck with the pregnancy test!

@jmack: Still looking great there with your temps! Looks like you're at 8 DPO today. Are you waiting to test until AF is due or testing sooner? 

@Amber: When do you usually ovulate? 

@Ragnhild: Goes to show that it's really hard to tell if you should prepare yourself for AF or a BFP! Congrats again!

@Babydust: Let us know!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks SunnyBe! Hope you have timed it out perfectly this month!

Yep I think I am 8 DPO today. Another high temp this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up too much. I am planning to test on 13 DPO which is Jan 31st :)


----------



## AmberR

Ttc2000 said:


> Hey guys. I'm currently ttc and have been doing so for just over half a year. I know this may be tmi but 2 days prior to my AF due date I started to bleed light pink for 2 days very light. My periods are usually heavy and painful... it is something along the lines as the same as babydust1234 but I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet because I have been running round like crazy!! My boyfriend is a lot older than me and we have been together for a year. I'm sorry to be a downer but my ex boyfriend (when I was 13) I got pregnant ( although i thought I did) I had 2 positive pg tests.. I choose not to go into it but it was forced and I didn't know if I was excited or scared :/.. a week or two later i tested again and VERY FAINT LINE.. I told my boyfriend at the time because I couldn't tell NOONE else or go to the doctors because of my situation. When I told him, he became very angry and beat me :( the boyfriend I am with now is so kind to me I am so happy. My mother died in 2015 and his dad passed a couple of years before so we understand eachother so well.. since the incident from when i was 13 I have craved a child so badly but was very cautious because of my age. Now it seems like it's taking ages! (No disrespect to the ltttc &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;)
> 
> Back to the story, I had cramping all the waay from ovulation to when my light period started early.. I will be taking a pg test tomorrow . And will keep u all updated
> 
> My emotions are everywhere,
> I don't know if it's work,
> My anxiety and stress,
> Or just overthinking my situation so much.
> 
> Sometimes I sit and think to myself of course you aren't pregnant it's all in your head but then what explains the cramping from ovulation , early bleeding? By the way i can't help going to the toilet very regular. But not like any infection it's hard to explain .. any help and luck and advice will be much appreciated I'm so hoping this is the month good luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry that you had to go through that. It must have been very difficult. 
Good luck testing! FX'd you get a BFP this cycle!!


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- I'm not sure if I am even ovulating regularly since I came off BCPs but my cycles have been 30-32 days with very light AF. Hoping temping this month with show me if I ovulate! I am thinking of getting some OPKs as well in a couple months if I don't get a BFP before then!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck Jmack, only 4 more days!!

Amber, temping is great to get some insight into your cycle. Hope we'll see a clear spike in your chart soon :) I was also worried if there were any sustained effects of the pill on my cycles (been on them for my whole adult life!) and it's just nice to get some reassurance, or see where there may be a problem.

I see that FF added cross hairs to my chart but I think they're off by a day, maybe even two compared to when I had ovulation pains. So I think I'm 2 DPO, not 3.


----------



## jmack54

Thanks SunnyBe!! Based on your chart with your positive OPKs and your temp still being low one day past the crosshairs that definitely makes sense. Excited for you!!


Amber- looks like you had a big dip in your chart! I hope it spikes up and you can see a clear ovulation pattern soon!! OPKs are nice to help you time it out. Keep us posted!

I'm trying to be patient. My temps have gone way up and stayed there for the last three days so I've read that can be a good sign! FX!


----------



## AmberR

Jmack and Sunnybe- both your charts are looking good!! 
I hope I am able to see a clear pattern on my chart this cycle. I work night shift so with some of my temps being in the afternoon I think it throws things off a bit.


----------



## Ragnhild

jmack54 said:


> Thanks SunnyBe!! Based on your chart with your positive OPKs and your temp still being low one day past the crosshairs that definitely makes sense. Excited for you!!
> 
> 
> Amber- looks like you had a big dip in your chart! I hope it spikes up and you can see a clear ovulation pattern soon!! OPKs are nice to help you time it out. Keep us posted!
> 
> I'm trying to be patient. My temps have gone way up and stayed there for the last three days so I've read that can be a good sign! FX!


So excited for you jmack!! Keep us posted yayyyyy

Sunnybe: agree with jmack about your cycle. I also maybe read in one of the other threads that you can tweak ff so it reflects these changes and makes better calculations next time.. Not sure but it must be on google if true. 

Amber: as long as they are the same time each day it should still show the pattern. Testing first thing in the morning is just to be able to maintain regularity so you can adapt the guidelines to your lifestyle. 

Fx for all you ladies!!!


----------



## jmack54

My temp dropped today and I am soooooo bummed!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Jmack! I hope your temp rises again in the morning and this was just a fluke. Do you have any AF symptoms yet? If not, there is still hope. It may be an implantation dip you're seeing that can go below your cover line. 

Day 10 still has great chances of success (implanting by day 12 or later is associated with a higher chance of miscarriages, see https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10362823)


----------



## SunnyBe

@Amber; yes, measuring at a different time a day can make a big difference on your temps. 

This is what I read about it (sorry, been busy reading today lol)
_The time of day when the first morning temperature is monitored is an important masking effect. The so-called "weekend effect" is well recognized; that is, the phenomenon whereby waking temperatures are significantly higher on Saturday and Sunday than temperatures obtained on Friday or Monday. Evidence indicates this effect is largely a result of waking later on weekend mornings than on workdays. Evidence also indicates that waking earlier than usual will result in lower recorded waking temperatures. The reason for this variation in waking temperature is likely due to temperatures being recorded at different points in the circadian temperature rhythmic phase, with earlier waking times capturing temperatures closer to 24-hour minimums and later rising capturing temperatures in the upward curve of this rhythm. As a general rule, temperatures would be expected to increase approximately 0.18[degrees]F/0.1[degrees]C for every hour later a person wakes compared with typical waking times. A similar adjustment to a lower temperature might be expected when a person wakes an hour or more earlier than typical. Since minimum temperature normally occurs several hours prior to waking (between 03:00-06:00) and can demonstrate individual-to-individual variation, whether an individual wakes earlier or later relative to his or her individual nadir of daily body temperature can confound the results obtained.
_

An old study from the 80's also showed the effects of time on BBT among a group of nurses who were temping for fertility awareness purposes:
_During one menstrual cycle, each of eleven volunteer student nurses at Northwick Park Hospital recorded their vaginal temperature on waking and noted the clock time. Waking times varied between 0530 hours and 1100 hours. Regression analysis revealed a highly significant linear relation between temperature and time of waking, with a slope of 0086°C/hour (SE, 0009°C/hr) in the postmenstrual (hypothermal) phase. A rounded adjustment factor of 01°C/hour is shown to improve the interpretability of basal body temperature (BBT) charts in a group of seven women regularly using natural family planning methods. The adjustment factor is simple to apply and only involves counting one square on a BBT chart for each hour that the waking time differs from normal.
_

It wouldn't be that hard if FF automatically made adjustments based on the time of day you measured. I hope their ovulation detection algorithm does take that into account.

I changed my detection algorithm to "research detector" and it moved the CH's up a day! Happy to see that worked :)


----------



## jmack54

Thanks ragnhild! How are you doing so far?? So excited to hear about your progress!

Sunnybe- you're awesome. I hope it's a possibility. I don't feel AF symptoms but I don't normally anyway so it's hard to know. I am preparing myself to get it so I don't get disappointed!


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- hope your temp goes back up tomorrow!

Sunnybe- interesting stuff! On my days off I temp in the morning when I wake up but when working I have to then temp in the afternoon after sleeping during the day so I'm sure that's partly why my temps are so rocky!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Amber! I took my temp today at 5:30am and at 6:30am and it had gone up exactly .2 degrees. That's frustrating if you can't get on a good schedule since you work nights! Hopefully you get enough of an average to get it figured out!


----------



## Ragnhild

Fx jmack!! Thanks, but I've been posting in other threads that I have no symptoms and that worries me. Hahah I used to think tww is the worst but now I think everything about this process is just about waiting and hoping. Still hoping to see you all on this side of the waiting game very very soon!! Are you planning to hold off testing this cycle btw? And what dpo are you today?

Thanks sunny be, you are a wealth of information :)

And Amber, maybe try posting if there are any specific apps or tweaks that take the time difference into account? Like sunnybe said, there is research so it's a simple matter of adjusting the algorithm. Hope you can figure it out soon.


----------



## jmack54

Ragnhild how far along are you now? Did you set up a dr. Appt? I'm sure everything will be fine!! 

My temp went back up a little today but I feel like AF is coming so I'm feeling very sad and irritable today :(


----------



## jenniferrae4

jmack54 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am 31 and went off birth control about 2 months ago now. Haven't had any luck yet but am ttc #1. I am currently only 2dpo so it is the TWW for me! Would love to buddy up with anyone else who is trying!
> :hugs::hugs:

I am right here with you! I am 6dpo and in my TWW as well! I was on the marina iud for 5 years after my daughter... got it removed 2 months ago and have been TTC ever since... I feel like I'm going crazy!


----------



## jmack54

Welcome Jennifer!! Hope this is the cycle for you to get your BFP!


----------



## jenniferrae4

Thank you! I hope so too!


----------



## Ragnhild

jmack54 said:


> Ragnhild how far along are you now? Did you set up a dr. Appt? I'm sure everything will be fine!!
> 
> My temp went back up a little today but I feel like AF is coming so I'm feeling very sad and irritable today :(

Sorry about that jmack :hugs: don't have experience with temping but I also had all af symptoms and you're not out until she shows!! Fx for you!

Welcome Jennifer... :dust: to you


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmack: are you testing today? Your temp is still at or above cover line so it's not that bad, right? FX!!

Hi Jennifer, welcome! I'm 5DPO. The waiting sure does drive you crazy doesn't it!

Amber: Your CM signs point to O being close by! Have fun :D 

Ragnhild: Don't forget to switch your status from TTC to Pregnant :D :D


----------



## jmack54

My temps are all over the board! Haha I am feeling pretty frustrated this TWW. Based on my past two cycles, AF should be here either today or tomorrow. If she doesn't show up, I will test on Wednesday. But I have that feeling like she is coming. You know when every time you rush to the bathroom you expect to see her? It's that feeling so I'm not getting my hopes up.

I appreciate all the support it certainly makes the process a little easier to vent to you girls!

Also, I almost always sleep with my mouth open (so annoying), so I have been looking up today how that can affect your bbt so I'm trying not to put too much stock in my chart.

How are you feeling so far SunnyBe? Your chart is looking awesome!!


----------



## SunnyBe

I know exactly how you're feeling jmack! Being nervous with each bathroom visit, uggh! Ragnhild is a great example though of this also being a possible sign of pregnancy, you never know. But yeah, I get that you don't want to get your hopes up either.

I think in order NOT to get my hopes up, I might start testing at DPO9 or something like that because if it's negative, it'll already somewhat prepare me for it. With each daily negative test, the chances of it actually being negative and not just too soon to show increase, and I think it'll help me to gradually accept that I'll have to get ready and try again next cycle. For me, waiting until AF is due and _then_ seeing a negative would be much harder. 

So far I haven't had a chance to test because my LP has been super short. I really hope it'll last >10 days this time!

Still keeping my FX for you!


----------



## jmack54

Yeah that sounds like a great plan! What type of tests do you use when you start testing at 9 DPO?

Actually that feeling like AF is coming was stronger two days ago than it is today. Who knows! I think my temp dropped and I automatically thought AF was coming soon so maybe I was just paying more attention than usual. 

My LP was 12 days last cycle so hopefully that was long enough.


----------



## Ragnhild

jmack54 said:


> My temps are all over the board! Haha I am feeling pretty frustrated this TWW. Based on my past two cycles, AF should be here either today or tomorrow. If she doesn't show up, I will test on Wednesday. But I have that feeling like she is coming. You know when every time you rush to the bathroom you expect to see her? It's that feeling so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> I appreciate all the support it certainly makes the process a little easier to vent to you girls!
> 
> Also, I almost always sleep with my mouth open (so annoying), so I have been looking up today how that can affect your bbt so I'm trying not to put too much stock in my chart.
> 
> How are you feeling so far SunnyBe? Your chart is looking awesome!!

Hey jmack.. i read that if you temp vaginally then sleeping with the mouth open doesn't make a difference. And every bathroom visit near af has always been full of dread so i really get what you mean. Fx you get your bfp soon!!!

Sunnybe: actually i would say your strategy is much better than mine, but i didn't have any ICs so i stuck to testing late. But i can really see that once you start with a low chance at 9dpo anyway, at least you're spared the soul crushing feeling i got with each bfn. Haha although i got so great at fooling my body that there were 3 cycles when i'm sure i caused AF to be late just coz i was wishing so much for a bfp... and then regretted it coz i threw my cycles off and had to wait longer the next month :wacko: 
Hope you both get stable cycles and LPs soon!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'll use one of the 70 internet cheapies I got off Ebay for a couple of bucks lol. That's another reason I want to start testing early... I have so many! I just hope I get to DPO9 before AF starts. 

Jmack: Ragnhild is right about vaginal temping if you are a mouth breather, might be an option. Don't switch until you start a new cycle though, vaginal temps tend to be a lot higher than oral measurements.


----------



## AmberR

Jennifer- welcome! Hope you get your BFP soon! 

Sunnybe- yep, I had EWCM for the first time yesterday so hoping that means I will ovulate this cycle! Your temps are looking great!

Jmack- from what I've heard a LP of 10 -16 days is good!


----------



## AmberR

Babydust1234 said:


> Babydust1234 said:
> 
> 
> Amber R
> 
> Thankyou! I took one this morning and was a BFN :( maybe next time around x
> 
> I am going to take another as it wasnt my first one so am going to do another one tomorrow xClick to expand...

Babydust- did you test again?


----------



## jenniferrae4

I try and take my temps I forget some days and truly I don't understand them... 
now 7 dpo I feel like most of the symptoms I thought I was having subsided a lot today... which makes me super disappointed! By breast still feel heavy but no more cramps... and my back aches are gone! Maybe this month is not my month...


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Amber. FX your O day is coming up soon!!

Jmack, glad to see your temp getting back up. I really hope this is it :D

Jennifer, try taking your temperature every morning before you get up (even going to the bathroom or talking can have an effect on your temps so avoid doing that). Ideally, you'd measure every day at the same time. I set my alarm at 6 am, even during the weekends. I usually try to go back to sleep on days when I don't have to get up that early. Most of us temp orally and it's a pretty reliable way of doing it. 

Two of the main sex hormones in play during your cycle are estrogen and progesterone. Estrogen is high during the follicular phase of your cycle (before ovulation) and progesterone spikes up after ovulation (beginning of your luteal phase). The spike in progesterone after ovulation coincides with a rise in temperature, and it stays up throughout the luteal phase. Most people assume that if they have a regular 28 day cycle, they ovulate around day 14. Measuring your temperature will let you know if that's really the case. 

My last two cycles have been exactly 28 days, but because I take my temperature, I noticed that I didn't ovulate until much later in my cycle, which left me with a luteal phase of <10 days (which is bad). Let's see if this cycle is any different (Friday will be CD28, but only 9DPO... I really expect AF to show up before I even have a chance to take a pregnancy test).

So while temping doesn't tell you when you're _going to_ ovulate, it's very helpful to make sure you did ovulate and when you did.


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks for the info SunnyBe... i read up on increasing LP long time back when i wasn't sure why i wasn't getting pg. of course most of my info is old and the diet changes take time, but this site should help: https://natural-fertility-info.com/luteal-phase-defect.html. Not saying you have teh defect but anything to increase our chances right?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Ragnhild! I'm taking prenatal vitamins this cycle which includes a lot of vitamins/minerals mentioned. Let's hope it helps :)


----------



## jmack54

Thanks everyone for the crossed fingers and information on LPs. 

I feel AF starting today so I am going to just start preparing for the next cycle!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry this wasn't your month jmack :( On the bright side, you might O again in just 10 or so days. FX this'll be your month! 

I felt really crappy yesterday afternoon, light cramping, bloated feeling... I kinda expected AF to show. Feeling a lot better this morning and even had a slight temperature rise (almost to a fever-ish level though).


----------



## jenniferrae4

Thanks for all the info @Sunnybe

Ill start temping more precisely next cycle! I really hope this is my cycle now though!I have been having evert early pregame symptom in the books all besides spotting I didn't get any of that!

Im 9DPO today
-Horrible Head-Ache
- Ive been so moody I feel every bad for my husband 
-Cramps
-Horrible back aches
- Very vivid dreams
- Heightened smell! 
- Super nauseated especially on empty belly
on top of all this I am so tired all day its horrid!

I hope that these signs mean I get a BFP soon! I tested this morning on a EPT test and it was BFN! Maybe ill go buy a First Response do you think that will make a difference? I just want to know already!


----------



## jmack54

FX Jennifer!! Sounds very promising!

SunnyBe- thanks for the support. Gearing up for the BD again next week so that's fun :) 

Hoping your temp is a good sign and you're not sick!! Your chart looks great, I'm sending you lots of good vibes love!


----------



## Ragnhild

Sorry about that jmack.. praying you have that bfp soon!!

jennifer... your symptoms sound good fx! and there is a thread in one of these forums comparing different test brands with dpo and result accuracy... we dont get FRER here so i dont know personally.

sunnybe: i actually was feverish last month around 6-8dpo (the days could be wrong) but i didn't pay much attention since any fever caused by dropping immunity is supposed to occur sooner... Sttiillll this could be a good sign and keeping my fx for you!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies! I don't feel like this is gonna be it this month, but I'd just really like a LP of 10 or more days so I could just try and test for once ;) 

Good luck Jennifer! What was the sensitivity of the test you used today? It might just be not sensitive enough to pick anything up at only 9DPO. It's really early so I wouldn't be surprised you get your BFP when you test again in a few days.


----------



## jenniferrae4

SunnyBe said:


> Thanks ladies! I don't feel like this is gonna be it this month, but I'd just really like a LP of 10 or more days so I could just try and test for once ;)
> 
> Good luck Jennifer! What was the sensitivity of the test you used today? It might just be not sensitive enough to pick anything up at only 9DPO. It's really early so I wouldn't be surprised you get your BFP when you test again in a few days.

not sure on the sensitivity I used a EPT today said 5 days before missed period... I went and bought a First Response and used that just now egar to know as I don't feel well! But of course BFN could be because it was not FMU I don't know... these first 2 weeks are so so hard! 

I want my little bun in the oven so badly! I will probably test every morning from here on out till period arrives (lets cross fingers it don't)

Thank you all for all of your help!


----------



## jenniferrae4

Ragnhild said:


> Sorry about that jmack.. praying you have that bfp soon!!
> 
> jennifer... your symptoms sound good fx! and there is a thread in one of these forums comparing different test brands with dpo and result accuracy... we dont get FRER here so i dont know personally.
> 
> sunnybe: i actually was feverish last month around 6-8dpo (the days could be wrong) but i didn't pay much attention since any fever caused by dropping immunity is supposed to occur sooner... Sttiillll this could be a good sign and keeping my fx for you!!!

Thank you I will look for the forum! xoxo


----------



## SunnyBe

Jennifer; according to this website https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hpt.html, the basic E.P.T is pretty sensitive (25 mIU). Have you tested again today? FX you get your BFP soon!


----------



## jmack54

So this month I think we are going to relax a little and maybe try the SMEP! Have you guys heard about this or tried it?

I think since my cycles are short and I O early, we will start BD every other day after AF ends. And then when I get my first positive OPK we will BD every day for three days. Then skip one day and BD again. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

SMEP sounds great! You'll be covering all your bases in case of an unexpected early O. We're unofficially doing it pretty much that way as well I guess :D


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Sunnybe! I just want to relax a little since last time I felt like we needed to BD constantly and it seemed a little overkill. 

How are you feeling? I hope your temp stays high and your LP continues!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah I totally get that. It still has to be FUN and not just another chore. 

I don't have any symptoms since Tuesday. Probably not good from a pregnancy point of view, but at least AF is not here either which means that I may actually have a shot at reaching the safety of a 10 day LP lol. Small steps right ;)

I'll test tomorrow morning. I know it won't be positive but I have way too many anyway, might as well! It'll be my reward for reaching 9dpo.


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- that sounds like a good plan! Fx'd for you this month!

Sunnybe- looking forward to seeing that test tomorrow!

Jennifer- good luck testing again!

FF gave me crosshairs! Hope my temps stay up :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Looking good Amber!! :D

My temp dropped this morning and although I know that it may be possible that it rises again tomorrow, I just feel that AF will show up today or tomorrow. So counting myself out and looking forward to the next cycle :)


----------



## jmack54

Sorry to hear that Sunnybe! I know that feeling, I had it last month! Stay positive and if it's not this month then you can join me in trying again :)


----------



## AmberR

Sorry sunnybe! Fx'd both you and jmack will get a BFP this cycle! 

My temp dropped down the last 2 days, guess maybe I didn't o? Im not sure what to make of it!

Jennifer- have you tested again?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hm well your CM also matches the O date, so there's a pretty good chance that you O'd on Monday :D I wouldn't worry too much about your temp drops as it probably has a lot to do with the time of day.


----------



## AmberR

Thanks sunnybe!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Jmack, you got a positive on your OPK already? Hoping O is postponed at least for a couple more days so your follicle is fully matured and has the best chances of being fertilized!

Amber, any TWW symptoms yet? :D


----------



## jmack54

Hey SunnyBe- it was an almost positive OPK. Not fully positive yet but I'm assuming it will be in the next day or so. I haven't heard anything about the follicle being fully matured I will have to look into that! I have O'd on day 11 every cycle for like the last 3 cycles at least so this would definitely be early.


----------



## SunnyBe

A short FP makes it harder to conceive. This website has some more details: https://baby-pedia.com/short-follicular-phase/. Although they mention a FP of <13 days being bad, I think it's a bit too conservative and others have used <11 days to indicate there might a problem.

Hope it'll stay away for just a bit longer :)


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- No unusual TWW symptoms that I have noticed!


----------



## jmack54

Amber your chart is looking good!! Hope that you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## jenniferrae4

Yes I tested BFN 12DPO Blood and FMU on a FREPT! 
I am now 14 dpo and 2 days late on period... I tested yesterday FREPT and another BFN... 

I feel like either show me a BFP or bring on AF at this point! This Friday I have a appointment with a fertility clinic maybe they can help this thing happen sooner trying and trying is driving me insane! 

2 days late? still BFN? like whats going on? and I have such sore boobes, I have been a crazy insane wife surprised husband is still around to be honest! Every early Oregon symptom in the book I have experienced (besides implantation bleed I did not get that)

idk what to do anymore


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry about that Jennifer :( Hope the fertility clinic has some answers!


----------



## AmberR

Sorry that must be so frustrating! Hope you get things figured out soon Jennifer!


----------



## SunnyBe

How is everyone doing?

Jmack: No O yet? Looks like you're in the safe zone now :D
Amber: When is AF due?
Jennifer: Any news?


----------



## jmack54

No O yet! And my OPK even this afternoon still isn't very dark which it usually is on CD 10, so my usual CD 11 might be a little later this cycle. I'm a little concerned bc my CM is pretty minimal and I haven't seen any EWCM... hope everything is ok. 

How are you doing sunnybe?


----------



## SunnyBe

Could it have something to do with hydration? I'm really not sure if that has an influence at all, but last cycle I was really trying to drink less water to get concentrated urine for the OPK's but was afraid that it would influence my CM.

How is SMEP going? 

All is well here, just waiting to O which won't probably be happening for almost another 2 weeks. :sleep:

So have you ladies told anyone you're TTC? We haven't so far and I don't think I'd want to for at least a while.


----------



## jmack54

Yeah I've been hydrating like crazy! I appreciate the advice. I am a little distrusting of the OPKs to trust the SMEP ya know? I don't want to miss anything but Ill give it another day or two to get a positive OPK.

Well enjoy the wait to O! Are you going to do anything different this cycle? 

We've told a few people and I regret it! It's not fun when people ask you about it and it's not happening quickly. I think you're smart to keep it to yourselves!


----------



## AmberR

AF is due for me by Sunday at the latest. Just playing the waiting game and still not sure if I o'd... but oh well time will tell!

We have told only a couple of our close friends and DH's brother. One couple we told who found out they were expecting around the same time we started TTC. They haven't been asking about it though. I find that the people we haven't told ask about it way more often! Haven't told our parents yet as we want it to be a suprise since it will most likely be their first grandchild!


----------



## jmack54

That's exciting Amber!! I hope you get your BFP this month!!

Sunnybe- what the heck is going on with my chart? I haven't gotten a positive OPK yet and today my temp jumped like I ovulated! so confusing.


----------



## SunnyBe

I hope you'll have a positive OPK soon, Jmack. I think our cycles may still be in the process of normalizing after BCP's, so who knows what to expect right?

I hope I'll O sooner than CD20 this cycle because it seems that my body is still set on getting AF the 4th Friday of the cycle, which leaves me with just a 8 or 9 day LP. I think I'll call my OBGYN if I don't see any improvements this cycle. They'll probably tell me it's too soon, but I'll have almost 4 months worth of data to show them, so who knows.

Glad to hear telling a couple of people has helped you Amber. Sorry people have been nosy Jmack :( I've always said that I didn't want kids before 30 so we haven't really had that many people bug us about it. I'm afraid that if I tell people, that'll change. It'll be hard, especially if it takes a long time to get pregnant and I don't think I'd want that extra pressure. I can already see people wondering "Hmm, is she pregnant" if it's laundry day and I decided to wear baggy clothes or something. It might even be more difficult if you are indeed pregnant and don't want to be telling people in the first couple of weeks. 

I just really hope it'll happen soon though! It's so funny how with each passing month I'm just so much more desperate for it. A couple of months ago when I was still on BCP's, I didn't care about it at all. We just decided, hey you know what, let's go ahead and try and see what happens. Next thing you know, I'm in full wanna-be-mommy-mode and the biological urge has taken a complete hold on me!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oops, just saw your post jmack! Looking at last months' chart you had a couple of spikes as well right? Maybe it's just that? Are there any environmental things that could cause a spike in temp? No flu like symptoms either?


----------



## jmack54

Oh Sunnybe I am in the EXACT same position! When I went off BCPs I was like oh well we will just see what happens! But now I feel so differently and really want it to happen!! So funny how that works.

Not exactly sure what's going on with my O date, but I figure no matter what I'm in my fertile window so we will just keep BDing over this weekend and see what happens!


----------



## jmack54

Oh also- I just tested my OPK again and the line did get darker today than yesterday so maybe I am still gearing up to O! I will keep testing with OPKs over the next few days to see if I do get a true positive :)


----------



## AmberR

Hope you ladies O soon! Jmack, your opk darkening sounds promising! 

When I went off BCPs I fully expected to be pregnant within a few months! Now that it hasn't happened I'm just hoping it will at least within a year. I sure am glad we decided to start sooner instead of waiting a few more years!


----------



## Babydust1234

Hi ladies. I'm testing on the 21st. Feel so nauseous and a little Dizzy right now . I know it's early but I'm hoping its a sign! Keep getting blood from my nose when I blow it also x good luck everyone x


----------



## AmberR

Good luck babydust!


----------



## SunnyBe

I see you got a positive OPK today jmack :D FX this is the last month you'll need to use 'em :)

Amber: are you going to test this weekend or just waiting for AF to show? 

Bdust: How many DPO are you? Good luck!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks SunnyBe! I was definitely overthinking it since I usually O earlier so I'm just so relieved to get a clear positive and know I haven't yet. Thanks for your support!

Fingers crossed babydust! Keep us posted!


----------



## AmberR

Yay for positive OPK Jmack!

I will probably just wait until Monday before testing if AF doesn't show up by then.


----------



## AmberR

Started spotting this morning so think AF is on the way...


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Amber! I was so relieved! I'm sorry to hear that AF might be on the way... fingers crossed she doesn't show up!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Amber :( Hope AF stays away.

Enjoy O'day jmack!


----------



## Babydust1234

Hey ladies.. I've been so busy at work and other things.. I am still getting the dizzyness and blood when I blow. I am hoping its that because if not..it could be something very serious! Hope everyone is doing well; I am 10 dpo in 40 minutes (UK GMT time) so 9 but basically 10.I have such a good felling about this month* and happy valentine ladies for tomorrow , IRL be working a long shift of dealing with snotty snobby customers:* xx


----------



## AmberR

Babydust- hope you get a BFP soon!

AF started for me... onto the next cycle! This will be cycle 7 for me


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry Amber, that sucks :( I hope cycle 7 is going to be it for you. 

When are you testing baby-d? Sounds like a fun way to spend Valentine's day lol ;) I hope your intuition is right and you'll get your BFP soon!

Chart is looking good jmack!

Happy V-day everyone! Anything special planned? We're not really into gift exchanging, so we're just planning a nice dinner and such :)


----------



## jmack54

Amber I'm sorry to hear you are onto the next cycle. Enjoy being out of the TWW at least!

Babydust- any updates yet?? Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!

Sunnybe- what's going on with you?? Gearing up to O? Anything exciting?

I am officially in the TWW now and trying to be chill about it. We don't really do gift exchange either but my hubby is going to cook me steak and lobster for dinner so that is awesome!! Happy Valentine's Day :)


----------



## Babydust1234

Hi guys. Yeah me and oh don't gift exchange either. Although he surprised me with a massive card and love heart packet of farerroo rochets not sure on spelling lol. We just pigged out on a big fat pizza too aww . Such a good day apart from rude customers at work... And had loads of lotiony creamy cm since 3/4dpo heavy xxx


----------



## Babydust1234

And good luck everyonxx


----------



## agirlfromind

hello ladies!!!!! Iam new to this page. My husband and I have been trying for 2 years now.currently am on my 2nd iui cycle. Today is 2dpo for me. This TWW ROLLERCOASTER sucks. hope this cycle works.


----------



## AmberR

Agirlfromind- welcome! I hope this cycle works out for you!!


----------



## agirlfromind

Thanks amber:)


----------



## SunnyBe

Aahw :) sounds like we all had a nice Valentine's day. 

Welcome agirlfromind! Can you tell us more about your journey? You're absolutely right about that horrible TWW, that's for sure!! Hope you'll your BFP this cycle!

I'm on CD13, so it'll probably be another week before O. Started OPK testing yesterday though. Not much else going on.


----------



## agirlfromind

hi sunnybe:) Iam 23yo and my hus is 29. Married for 2 1/2 years now,ttc for 2 years. I have PCOS and had a lap surgery in september last year. My hus has no issues,his count is 106million post wash with 60% motility so no issues on his side. After the surgery,we have tried two TI(timed intercourse)cycle both failed. Then did one iui with inj and trigger,again failed...currently had an iui with same meds on feb12th,had two follies. now in tww...hence my story:)


----------



## jmack54

Agirlfromind- welcome!! I am 3 DPO so right there with you in the awful TWW! Thanks for sharing your story, I really hope this is your cycle!!


----------



## agirlfromind

Thanks jmack54:) really nice to have a cycle buddy;)


----------



## jmack54

Ditto! When are you due to get AF? Mine is due Saturday the 25th. I think I will test on Friday the 24th IF my temp hasn't dropped and no sign of AF :) my temps usually drop early so I know AF is coming

It seems so far away lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Very exciting agirlfromind! FX for you!


----------



## agirlfromind

jmack54- i have a 28-30 days cycle,so af is due on either 26th,27th or 28th. I have my beta blood test on 27th. will know by then.hope this is our month:)

sunnybe- GL to u :) hope this is our month...


----------



## agirlfromind

6dpo today....no symptoms yet feeling neutral:/


----------



## SunnyBe

Neutral can be good! Did you feel any different during your previous TWW's? Just a little over a week before you find out! FX!!

Jmack, your chart looks amazing! This could really be it :D

Amber, did you stop charting this cycle? How is everything?

AFM, I'm feeling a bit down today. Still no sign of O, which means that my next LP will be 11 days or less (best case scenario in case of a + OPK tomorrow, unlikely). Not good. I think I'll give my OB a call next month to ask if I can get an appointment to discuss it. I know that there have been women trying a lot longer than I have and I shouldn't worry/complain too much, but it's just so frustrating to never really get a chance cycle after cycle. :(


----------



## jmack54

I'm sorry sunnybe. It definitely is hard when you can't even try! So frustrating. I hope you O soon or you get some answers from your OB. Stay positive and I know it will happen for you! Xoxo

Thanks for the encouraging words! My chart is definitely looking promising! If my temps don't drop on 10 or 11 DPO like they have my last couple I'm going to be very excited!


----------



## agirlfromind

Sorry to hear that sunnybe. Still you have time to wait right,so dont worry. if its not happening,then consult with ur obgyn. It is always good to seek for help instead of worrying. hope u get a pos opk!!!
AFM, last cycle I had symptoms like sore and heavy boobs,freqent urination,feeling emotional most of the time...but then i realized those were because of my estrogen supplements. poor me :|


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- your chart is looking great!

Sunnybe- hope you get a + OPK tomorrow!

Agirlfromind- FX'd you get a BFP!

I took a few days off from charting but am back at it now. Just feeling like I might need to make an appt with my obgyn if my chart doesn't show ovulation in the next couple months.


----------



## SunnyBe

@agirl: our hormones suck! That stupid dance between estrogen and progesterone is ruining any chance we have to successfully predict if we'll be getting that BFP. Are you tempted to test before your blood draw? 

@jmack: it keeps on rising!! :D 

@amber: temping during those first couple of CD's doesn't really tell us that much anyway, so I can understand you took a break. I forgot, do you use any OPK's? I hope you'll see a clear pattern this month, followed by a BFP!

AFM: I felt kinda different yesterday evening and decided to do another OPK. It was almost positive! My temp went up by 0.3 this morning and I had a +OPK. I really hope I didn't ovulate already (I'll always find something to complain about lol) because I'd still like to get a couple more BD sessions in, just to be safe :D I'll keep on testing until it's no longer positive.


----------



## jmack54

Yay for a positive OPK sunny!!! BD time!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you love!


----------



## agirlfromind

That's awesome sunnybe :) yay!!!! happy for u :)
ofcourse iam tempted but dont wanna see a bfn:\ so holding my temptation in...will test on 12dpo i guess


----------



## jmack54

Agirlfromind- I'm testing on 12 DPO too! At least trying to hold out that long. You are 7 DPO today right? If so then we are on the same day and that means we will be testing the same day!


----------



## agirlfromind

yes jmack54!!! Fingers crossed for the both of us:)


----------



## jmack54

Yay!! How are you feeling? Are you temping at all? I am trying to just relax this week but it is impossible! lol

Sunnybe- how are you doing? Do you think you O'd??


----------



## agirlfromind

Iam not temping this month jmack54 becoz of taking progesterone supplements...
i donno how am gonna hold until 12dpo..god only knows:|


----------



## jmack54

haha i hear ya! I was just looking up the stats of testing 8 DPO and it is way too early lol! this is going to be a long week.


----------



## SunnyBe

So excited for you both! Just a couple more days :D I would totally test at 8 DPO lol. If it's negative, you're not really bummed out because you're still testing way too early. If there is a line, well that would be even better haha. 

I doubt I would even notice a faint line even if it was there though. I see all those topics of women posting their sticks and I rarely see any lines, while lots of others do see it lol.

AFM: I think I already o'd. Temp showed a gradual increase last month too, so I think that's probably it. My CM dried up as well. I expect to see a further temp increase tomorrow. Curious to see where FF will put CH's this month though. It'll still be at least 2 days earlier than last month, and last month was 2 days earlier than the previous month. So it looks like my cycle is normalizing a bit. FX for a longer LP :D


----------



## agirlfromind

that's a really good sign sunnybe :) I really really hope this month works out good for you :hugs


CHEERS:beer: to the loonnnggg looonnggg weeeeek jmack :winkwink:


----------



## agirlfromind

Yesterday night,had some sharp pain in my bbs("ouch!!! that hurts" kinda pain) for some time...dont know why, but it was different from previous cycles.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ohhh man I can't wait for you guys to test :D :D Sounds promising agirl! Any symptoms yet jmack? 

Temp rise for me this morning. If I change the detector in FF to "research" it gives me CH on Saturday. I'm changing it back to "advanced" for now, because of my super positive OPK on Sunday. Let's see what happens :)


----------



## jmack54

YAY for a longer LP Sunny!! That would be EXCELLENT news!! I'm excited that my cycle will be a little longer this time too so I feel ya!

Agirlfromind- Interesting symptom!! Sounds promising!! How are you holding out as far as testing? Do you think you'll crack? Lol

I am not really experiencing any symptoms but I also am not much of a symptom spotter! The past cycles when I have spotted symptoms it hasn't meant anything so I just kind of ignore it honestly. 

More than anything what I'm excited about is that: 1) I don't feel any sign of my period coming which I usually can feel about 2 days before it comes and 2) my temperatures seem a little different than previous cycles in a way that is exciting! 

I am just hoping my temps don't drop over the next couple days and I will be happy!


----------



## agirlfromind

Hello everyone!!

Today is 9dpo for me. I noticed a brown line running from my 

belly button toward the pelvis. It was not there before, found it strange. Thatsy 

asking you guys to shed some light on it pls...


----------



## SunnyBe

That's called the linea negra, and it develops due to the rising hormones in pregnancy. That being said, it's very, very early for these hormones to already influence the melanin levels in your skin. It could also be due to hormonal supplements you're taking (lots of women on the BCP develop it as well). 

FX :D


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh Jmack, I see a temp drop :( Does it feel like AF is coming or could it just be an implantation dip (they do even go below cover line!)? I really hope it's the latter!!!


----------



## jmack54

Ugh Sunny so bummed with my temp drop this morning. Thanks for reaching out! I'm pretty sure it's AF as this has been a pretty typical pattern for me. :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Aahh :hugs: I refuse to believe you're really out jmack!! Hang it there little eggo!

If it is AF though I would be optimistic about your next cycle as your FP seems to normalize and a LP of 11 days is still long enough to conceive.

I'll keep my FX for you hun!


----------



## jmack54

Totally! I'm glad my cycle was a little longer this month and I probably still won't get AF until tomorrow or Saturday. Ugh so frustrating. 

Now it's time to "egg" (hah!) you on during the TWW! How are you feeling about this cycle? I really hope this is the one for you!!! FX!


----------



## agirlfromind

jmack- don't giveup until AF shows..be positive...FX for u!!

sunnybe -I really really hope this is ur month...keep positive thoughts and energy around you..FX!!!!


----------



## agirlfromind

AFM, no symptoms other than the line..feeling optimistic,but strange:\


----------



## SunnyBe

Lol, thanks jmack! I don't know how I'm feeling about this cycle. I'm just very cautious by nature and I'm sure that even if I would get a BFP, I'd be telling myself not to get too excited because there's plenty of stuff that could still go wrong. I guess it's my way of protecting myself.

I'm already looking ahead and thinking about _next_ cycle and what I would do differently (exercise more while also being careful not to lose any weight just in case a low BMI is the issue), and what the advantages would be of conceiving next cycle instead of this one (can't think of any right now lol, still have some time though ;)). I just really, really don't want to get my hopes up in any way, which is why I'l definitely be testing early if I get a chance before AF shows up. So maybe early next week? 

Good luck agirl! Just a few more days for you now. Are you trying to keep your mind off it? Must be really hard!


----------



## AmberR

Sorry AF got you this cycle Jmack! Fx'd for the next one! 
My temp jumped but I don't think I o'd... just a off temp after working all night and sleeping. 
Sunnybe- your chart if looking good!
Agirl- looking forward to seeing your test in a few days!!


----------



## agirlfromind

Sorry jmack ,lets try this cycle and hope will get a pos nxt mnth.

AFM,tested BFN today, but until my blood test, wont give up.lets see what happens


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry jmack :( I hope this cycle will be the one!

Amber: do you use OPK's? It'll definitely help letting you know when you're ovulating. I agree that it seems a little early this cycle. Fx!!

agirl: there's still time :) Are you testing over the weekend as well or are you waiting for the results of the blood test next week? Good luck!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for all the support girls!! Feeling pretty bummed yesterday but it'll be OK. I just didn't think it would be this hard so it's hard not to get discouraged ya know?


----------



## AmberR

I hear you Jmack! I never imagined that it would take this long!
SunnyBe- I haven't used OPKs yet but am thinking I might try them in a couple months. Thinking of switching to NTNP for a few months... might try the relaxed approach and see if I can stop stressing out about it.


----------



## SunnyBe

I get that jmack :( I'm at the point where I can't understand how people unintentionally get pregnant. How does that happen?! Why can't it happen for us who actually try? It just sucks. The stats are in our favor though and the chances that we really do have fertility problems that can't be solved are pretty slim. So I just try to think about that. Maybe it'll take a bit longer but I just know that eventually, we will get that BFP!

I'll be at 8 DPO tomorrow which FF already kindly marked as the last day of my cycle, with AF starting on Tuesday. Let's hope I'll make it past that for once. 

I hope the relaxed approach will work for you Amber! It sucks to stress about every little temp drop or symptom so I get why you'd want to try. FX you get your BFP before that though!

Agirl, have you tested again? Nervous about the results of the blood test?


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls!! how is everyone doing?

Sunnybe- any sign of AF?? I hope she stays away and this is your month!! I can't wait to see your BFP! Oh I totally know what you mean about people getting pregnant unintentionally!! So so frustrating. I know a few people who have gotten pregnant right away just NTNP and it drives me crazy!

Amber- I'm liking the idea of the more relaxed approach :) How are things going for you so far this cycle??


----------



## SunnyBe

I hope so too jmack! No signs yet so we'll see if I'll be waking up to that dreaded temp drop tomorrow morning. I did test today though, which made me really happy even though it was very negative of course lol. I just loved the fact that I got to the testing part... kinda like that's step 1 of this whole process.


----------



## Ursaula

I'm back!

Sorry, I ended up having surgery to take my gallbladder out and things have been chaotic since.

My doctor jump-started af so I have a new cycle. I am currently on cd19, just kind of waiting...like usual.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Ursula! Sounds like you could use some good news after all of that! Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Looks like i'm out ladies :(


----------



## AmberR

Welcome back Ursaula- sounds like things have been hectic for sure! Hope you are recovering from surgery well!

Sorry AF got you sunnybe. Fx'd for next cycle!

Haven't been able to DTD much this cycle due to opposite work schedules. I haven't been great at temping either. I think I will try to continue to temp for this cycle but will probably move to NTNP next cycle if no BFP. Might actually take a few months off from even TTC. Not sure yet. But I should be Oing in the next few days if my cycle is the same as last one.


----------



## jmack54

Oh no SunnyBe! I'm so sorry. Come join me in the next cycle and we can get our BFPs around the same time!

Welcome back Ursuala!! Sorry to hear you had surgery but so glad you are back! How are you feeling? Are you recovering well?

Amber if you O soon that would be great! Get another BD in there if you can! My best friend is TTC as well and her and her hubby are on opposite work schedules too so she tells me how frustrating that is! Stay positive it could be your month!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies :) 

That sucks Amber!! I hope you'll catch that egg :)

How are you doing jmack? Looks like you already O'd?


----------



## jmack54

Hey Sunny- I'm so confused. My OPK on CD 9 was negative. I woke up CD 10 to a temp spike. But then I got my positive OPK that same morning. How would I get a positive OPK after my temp spike? I don't understand!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hm that's interesting! And it looks like it was negative again today. Same thing happened to me last cycle. It was negative the morning of CD 16 and I just felt different in the afternoon so I tested again later that day and got an almost positive, and a clear positive that night. If I only tested once on CD 16, I would have marked it as negative. The next day (CD 17) I had a small-ish temp spike and my OPK was still positive. I'm still not sure when I O'd last cycle as the time between the onset of the LH surge and O would only be a couple of hours if I go by that first temp spike on CD 17. 

If you still have some OPK's left, I would keep testing for a day or two just to confirm that it wasn't a false alarm and a random temp spike (looking at last months' chart, you also had a temp spike before you O'd). Your CM also point to you O'ing tomorrow or so instead of yesterday as it should "dry out" pretty quickly after O.


----------



## jmack54

Can't thank you enough, SunnyBe!! I really appreciate your wisdom :)

I kind of suspect that I haven't O'd yet. The positive OPK had two very light lines but they were the same degree of color. However, when I have had very obvious positive OPKs in the past, the LH line is VERY dark and very obvious. 

I'm thinking I'll keep taking OPKs for the next few days as well. O'ing on CD 9 would be very early and I have never O'd before CD 11.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah it really sounds like you haven't O'd yet. I'd definitely keep testing and BDing the next couple of days :D


----------



## jmack54

Thanks love!! I so appreciate you. I am going to show you my positive OPKs for some input.

Ok so the first picture is the "positive" OPK I got this cycle first thing in the morning on CD 10 at like 7am. After a night of drinking alcohol and lots of water. See both lines are soo light!

The second picture I attached as a reference of what my positive OPK looked like last cycle. It is so obviously positive I had no question in my mind!
 



Attached Files:







OPK Cycle Day 10 (Mar).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 6









OPK Cycle Day 12 (Feb).jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SunnyBe

I see what you mean!! The control band also seems faded a bit which makes it difficult to determine if the test band is actually positive or just appears darker due to the light control band. 

What did today's (negative) test look like?


----------



## jmack54

Yeah since the control line was so light it's making me question if it was a real positive. I tested again like 8 hours later yesterday and it was an obvious negative.

Here was today's negative OPK. The control line is dark and the test line is extremely faint. Sorry it's a little blurry but you can still see it
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD 11 March.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah that is pretty negative. I was wondering what the control band looked like when the test was negative. It seems darker than the control band on CD 9.


----------



## jmack54

Agreed. Honestly, I really don't think I've O'd yet. I think I'll keep taking OPKs over the next couple days and see what my temp does before I consider it done :)

How's everything going for you? Trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds good jmack! I think that you'll get your blazing positive OPK soon :D

I'm not doing anything really different this cycle, except that I'll be very preoccupied during the TWW with family that'll be staying with us during those two weeks. Hopefully that'll take my mind off it lol. Going to the beach, showing them a good time, just having fun! 

What about you? I think I might try Preseed next cycle if I don't get clear signs of EWCM this cycle though. Are you still using it?


----------



## jmack54

So I just got home and took another OPK and it looks freaking positive. So confused but I think based on the circumstances I'll count this one as positive. The control line is darker. I'm expecting my temp to drop tomorrow which would make sense. Thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8114.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah I would mark that as positive! It'll be interesting to see if you have a temp drop tomorrow and O then, or if there's going to be another spike and you're ovulating today. I'm also leaning more towards a drop tomorrow. 

Go get some BD in today and tomorrow :D


----------



## jmack54

Thanks so much Sunny! Can't tell you how much your support and extra pair of eyes means!


----------



## babylights

omg I've never been to this part of the forum, hiii! &#128522;

This is our fifth month ttc, I'm 11dpo today but am most likely out this month. Looking forward to chatting and seeing bfp's!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Babylights, welcome to the cool kids part of the forum :D Your chart looks great, why do you feel you're out? Have you tested yet? When is AF due? Sorry for all these questions lol.

Annddd a temp drop for jmack! Looks like O-day!


----------



## jmack54

Yay hi babylights! Haha you should chat w me on this forum so we can talk to sunnybe too!! 

Yes! Temp drop today! And I can feel some cramping like I always get on O day! Woohoo so glad I didn't miss it! I think today is def O day!

That annoying temp jump and super faint confusing OPK were just trying to keep me on my toes :)

How are you doing today babylights? Any sign of AF??

Sunny- I did use pressed one month. I didn't like it and it obviously didn't do the trick for me so I'm not using it anymore. But some people I know swear by it! I think it's worth a shot!


----------



## babylights

Hi sunny thanks for the welcome!! &#128522; In a nutshell, my dr. basically had me using hormones in a way that we're pretty sure has kept me from ovulating - so stupid and annoying. This next cycle my new dr. is having me stop everything to see what my body does on its own. I'm foolishly hopeful that it will do what it's supposed to do, and I'm just gonna go with it for now ha! How are you doing today? Looks like your estrogen is starting to ramp up!

jmack!!!! Your temp drop your temp drop yay!!! Still willing your bfp, it's coming! I had a temp drop too, def not the good kind tho lol. I'm just looking forward to getting on the right course, and hopefully I'll O sooner and everything will go perfectly - totally doable right?? *sob* hehe


----------



## SunnyBe

Can't wait to see your temp spike tomorrow jmack! I love seeing that as it sort of allows us an "under the hood" view of our bodies lol. I'll read up on Preseed to see if it's something I want to try. You wouldn't really need it if you already have fertile CM, so it makes sense that you stopped if you didn't like it.

Babylights, what hormones were you on and why? If it's too personal, just tell me lol. Sounds like a good thing that you switched doctors!! I really want to get my OB's opinion on my cycle and stuff but I'm not due for my annual until September and I don't know if they'll see me before if I don't have a valid reason. How did you go about it?


----------



## babylights

Def not too personal sunny! I was on both estradiol and progesterone before I was ttc bc my estrogen levels were almost nil, and then progesterone to balance out the estradiol cream so I didn't end up being estrogen dominant. It was great in terms of balancing my hormones (I had insomnia, hot flashes etc from the low estrogen), but my dr. failed to adjust after I started ttc, even though I had an appointment right before I started. I don't know if she just forgot when I asked or what...? I was able to get in to see a dr. about fertility bc I'm past advanced maternal age (yay. not) and we're coming up on our sixth month of trying. Was there anything specifically you wanted to ask your dr?

About Preseed, I'm sure you've read this already, but if you decide to try it use about 1/3 of the amount they tell you to! If you go with their suggestion it's totally counterproductive and um too too...lubricated down there!


----------



## SunnyBe

So this next cycle will be the first one without any interference of exogenous hormones? I can imagine you were pretty pissed off about wasting all these months where you probably never really had a good shot. So I'd see this as a positive; you're not really TTC for almost 6 months without any luck... you're about to get ready for your first cycle TTC!

I have short LP's (all <10 days) so I'd want to know what the Dr thinks about that. After reading more about it I doubt there is anything that they can do about it as progesterone supplements aren't effective in natural cycles, and it's not even clear if having a short LP influences fertility that much. 

Lol, thanks about the Preseed dose recommendation :D I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## babylights

Yup exactly! I was pretty incensed when I found out, but like with all things ttc I had to let it go because there's nothing I could do about it - ugh! I'm def looking forward to seeing what my body does on its own, I've read about this dr. who deliberately suppresses ovulation for 2-4 months in women 35+ and then when they next ovulate there's a super strong egg and increased pregnancy success rate, so we shall see. Silver lining right?? ha!

That's so interesting about the literal phase length, when you say progesterone supps aren't effective in natural cycles, do you mean as opposed to using them for ivf or medicated iui?


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh yeah I heard about that! Maybe that's what your other doctor had in mind when she suppressed your ovulation all these months ;) Can't wait to hear what will happen next cycle Babylights (except, you're not out just YET, you may still get that BFP this cycle)!

About progesterone; so what happens during a regular cycle is that after ovulation, the corpus luteum (the leftover parts of the follicle that held the ovum) starts producing progesterone. That's why we have that temp spike after ovulation, all due to the corpus luteum producing progesterone. But when they hyper-stimulate the ovaries in IVF cycles for egg retrieval, the corpus luteum can't function on full power so to speak, and because of that, it can't produce as much progesterone as it should. That's why it really benefits women undergoing IVF treatment and doesn't really do much for those with natural cycles.


----------



## babylights

Aww thank you for your kind words! I had a pretty big temp drop this morning though, so between weaning myself off the progesterone, being close to af, temperature changes inside our room...idk what to think!

Interesting, makes total sense! Although, after I started using progesterone cream, my (former) dr. was surprised how much my levels went up and explained that the cream acted as a kickstarter and my body responded on its own. But then again this is the *former* dr. so don't know how much weight to give that haha!

jmack where you at lady?? Have you had O pains?


----------



## jmack54

So much interesting info to catch up on ladies!! 

I def felt O pains early this morning. Got another BD in tonight just for good measure hehe ;) i feel like my cycles have been pretty consistent so I'm expecting a temp spike in the morning!!

Babylights I am crossing my fingers for your shocker BFP this cycle!! Keep us posted!

Sunny- it will be nice to be preoccupied during the TWW!! Going to the beach sounds amazing I'm sure your fam will love it. Living in CO I can't tell you how much I miss the beach! I used to live in San Diego :) a trashy magazine and some vitamin D sounds like the best way I can think of to spend the TWW!


----------



## SunnyBe

There's your temp spike Jmack :D Always nice to see! Go buy some trashy magazines and enjoy that TWW lol. You still get to do that even when you're not at the beach right?! I hear you though. We're 10 minutes from the beach and we go there a lot just for a nice evening stroll, watching the sunset etc. I'd so miss that if we ever moved.

Babylights wake up! I want to see your updated chart lol.


----------



## babylights

woah hello beautiful temp spike! yay jmack!! 

sunny I'm up I'm up! lol that sounds so amazing, when I think back to all the times I lived close to the water but never ever went... That's great that you take advantage of it!!

afm the witch is coming for me for sure :( Totally expected but a little deflating nonetheless. At least I can drink this weekend with our friends who are coming to visit, so there's that.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhw sorry babylights :( Do you just feel AF's on her way? Your temps didn't nosedive but that may be normal for you. It really sucks! So let's think about the positives of not conceiving this cycle:

- You get to go drink with friends
- You have a chance to see what your body does without medication --> leading to a BFP next cycle --> December due date --> Start a family tradition of buying a Christmas tree on little one's birthday etc. :D


----------



## babylights

aww sunny you're the sweetest, thanks so much! Starting those traditions in December would be especially fun, I hope we all have December babies!! I think I had such low hopes for this month only something like a humongous temp spike would make me feel a smidge optimistic. It's okay though, on to the next!

How are you doing today? Sometimes I feel like the time waiting for O is worse than the tww, there's not even any weird twinges or phantom symptoms to Google lol

jmack that is some fantastic bd coverage!! I'm so jealous you guys are both having nice weather, we're still pretty gloomy and rainy for the most part. Yesterday and today have been sunny but still pretty cold. Enjoy the sun for me you two!!


----------



## SunnyBe

I really hope we'll all get our BFP's this upcoming cycle :D Would be great to have all medical costs related to both the pregnancy and giving birth in one year lol. 

Yes, the "other TWW" sucks as well! I'd rather complain about morning sickness and stuff like that :D Hopefully soon. Dh and I are doing a lot of projects around the house that we want to finish before our guests arrive so that helps keep my mind off things :)

Sending some sunshine your way babylights! It'll be spring in no time :)


----------



## babylights

you guys. My temp went up a little this morning so I did one of those super sensitive ICs. I see something. I'm pretty sure it's not an evap and there's color but I don't know, and I can't get it to show in a picture!!!!


----------



## babylights

Okay now I see a tiny something on a Wondfo, but nothing on a curved handle FRER.


----------



## babylights

I don't think you can see anything but...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2516.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2515.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jmack54

HOLY [email protected]*$ babylights!!!! I'm freaking out over here!!! Your chart looks amaaazing and you see something on a test!!!! AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## babylights

jmack ahhhhh!!!! I wish it would show up in a picture, my DH can't see it and I just wish someone could tell me I'm not going crazy!!!!


----------



## jmack54

I see something verrrrrrrrrry very faint in that second picture you posted. mostly i'm excited about your temp going up and totally trust the fact that you see something!!!

AH! Can you go get one of those digital tests? that are like "PREGNANT" and theres no guessing? haha but it might be early if they aren't sensitive


----------



## jmack54

I just switched my "Currently Feeling" to Cheerful for you!! EEEK I have such a good feeling for you love! If I lived there I'd come over and make you pee on 30 tests today


----------



## babylights

Awww thanks lovey you're the best!!! I'm still kinda like durrrrrr because I feel like it's not quite anything yet - thanks for trusting me that I see something but I sure don't trust myself!! I feel like it's gonna take a couple of days for anything to really show up, like, that other people can actually see haha!


----------



## jmack54

Well I think what's interesting (from stalking your past temp charts) is that your temperature overall is a lot higher this cycle than it has been in the past. I think that's a really good sign!


----------



## babylights

The higher temps are because I started temping vaginally this month (it still freaks me out), but when I adjust for cover line and do the averages compared to this month, I def have always had a drop on 14dpo. idk tho, I feel like I should treat this as nothing until I get a more convincing test. (!!!!!!)

How are you feeling today?? Your spike is a thing of beauty, really and truly. Your bfp is coming in a couple weeks, I can feel it!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2520.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jmack54

Ahhh I forgot about that! Ok ok. Well still though. All good signs, no temp drop. Have you ever thought that you've seen a line before on a pregnancy test?? 

I want this to be your BFP and then I get mine in a week or so and we celebrate together and then you fly off into the sunset to Europe!!

I am feeling good. Luckily I am feeling more chill this TWW so far than I was last time. Just enjoying living life and hoping for the best!! I think we timed BD well so that's really all you have control over in this crazy journey.


----------



## babylights

Honestly the first month we were ttc I'm pretty sure I got a false positive on the new FRER, it was the worst. Nothing since then, and I see something today on two different kinds of IC, nothing on FRER. I feel like I've gotten quite a bit more jaded about it so don't think I would make it up, but who knows??? lol! I guess we just have to wait. I was telling DH that it was all very anti-climactic, like when I do finally get a blazing bfp I'm gonna be like '*shrug* oh. cool.' haha!

Yay for enjoying life! I so think that's the way to go. And your timing was impeccable, I have all the good feels for you!! Can you imagine if we were bump buddies!?!?!!???


----------



## babylights

Tweaked!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2514.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jmack54

Ok I tooootally see that line!! it's the same one I was seeing earlier!!! I really do see it in that tweaked pic. AHHHH!!! I can't wait for you to keep POAS!!!

I feel like we have to be bump buddies. like it really wouldn't make sense at this point if we weren't :)


----------



## babylights

Ahhh!!! Does it count if it's tweaked though?? Ahhhhh!!!

I know right?? It's the only logical way :)


----------



## jmack54

Only time will tell really!!! What time did you take that at? Do you have a lot of them? I want a new picture everytime you pee lol


----------



## babylights

I tested with FMU, checked results prob 15 minutes after because I assumed bfn and didn't bother thinking I should check in better lighting lol. Shouldn't I wait a couple days to re-test? Right?? I've never thought about what I'm supposed to do if I were to ever get a positive!!!


----------



## jmack54

Hmm... if I were you I would just test again tomorrow morning at least! and wait and watch it to see if you see a line developing!!

Ok i just looked at that picture again and I totally see something!!


----------



## babylights

I found my huge stash of the super sensitive tests so will def test again tomorrow. Maybe I'll try to hold my pee for tonight. Ahhh!!!


----------



## jmack54

omg im so nervous and excited for you!!! Yay so glad you have a huge stash! You could hold your pee and test tonight if you have a bunch of them! haha i'm a bad influence


----------



## babylights

I'll def test tonight eeeeeeeks!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

OMGGGGGGGG!!! I don't check the boards for half a day and I miss this?!?! :D :D

I def see something on the tweaked one! Go post it in the Pregnancy Test sub-forum. Those ladies seem to know what they're talking about :D

Wow babylights I really hope this is it girl!!


----------



## babylights

Hey Sunny, thanks girl!!!!

So far 3 yes's in the Pregnancy Test sub-forum link! :)


----------



## jmack54

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ah I don't want to get my hopes up but they are already so far up! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and see your picture of a slightly more clear line!!


----------



## babylights

I'm already talking myself down right now, ugh. Hopefully I'll get a good line!!


----------



## jmack54

Haha ok I'll stay optimistic for you, you stay realistic. We also get to see what your temp does tomorrow morning! :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh man you must be totally freaking out right now! No more liquids for you so you don't dilute your urine too much :D 

Looks like everyone agrees on it being a BFP in the other thread! :happydance:


----------



## AmberR

I can see a faint line on the second pic and the tweaked one.... looks promising babylights!


----------



## babylights

Ahhh thanks so much ladies!!

jmack thanks lovey!! I bet I'm gonna wake up a billion times tonight from being anxious about my temp ha!

Sunny how are you today?? I hope I can hold it but I think I have a stupidly small bladder. Come on 5pm please get here quick and bring me a darker line!!!

Amber hi and welcome!! It looks like you're about to O soon?


----------



## jmack54

Haha I totally do that. Starting on like 9 DPO I wake up early because I want to take my temp and its so frustrating!!

I'll check in this evening to see if your afternoon test looks any different! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SunnyBe

What timezone are you in babylights? Is it 5 yet? :D


----------



## babylights

So I just tested again and they're even fainter squinters than before, if that! Arghhh... I really hope it was a diluted pee issue and I see something more tomorrow morning!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh how frustrating! I'm keeping everything crossed that your temp stays up and the lines darken tomorrow. Hope you'll be able to get some sleep though...!


----------



## babylights

Thanks sunny! I hope I'll be able to sleep too, but I'm thinking it might not be a problem because I feel like CRAP today like I'm coming down with something!

Also, I found this brilliant explanation of the whole 'evap line' thing that has really put my mind at ease. It's long, but very nicely laid out!


----------



## jmack54

Sorry you aren't feeling good babylights! I was going to shorten your name but then it would just look like I was calling you "baby" hahaha 

Can't wait to check in on you tomorrow and see the update! Try to get some good rest and know that everything will be great no matter what happens :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Interesting post indeed. So time passed doesn't really matter that much, it's all about color.

Can't wait to see today's one :D


----------



## babylights

Well, today's tests are more of the same - veeeeeeeeeery faint, but I'm sure I'm seeing something with super light color, the width is the same as the control, in the right place etc. I didn't even take my temp bc I woke up at 6 haha. I took a flat handle FRER but that looks stark white. So I guess I wait to see if I start spotting today? I guess I should be able to see something by 15dpo, at least something more than super faint ICs? But how can five be faulty??


----------



## babylights

Frer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2552.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2548.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jmack54

Ah! What a tease!! What day do you normally get AF? Are you feeling like she is coming?? I don't see anything on the FRER but I did see on the other ones you posted yesterday... I wish we had your temp to look at! I totally get it though it's hard to temp accurately when you are anxious about it!


----------



## babylights

I know I'm so stupid I should've just temped at 6 and adjusted it :( I should be starting tomorrow and should spot today so I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## jmack54

There is nothing worse than just waiting!! Do you have anything fun planned today? At least it's Friday!! I have a good feeling for you love! Everyone gets BFPs at totally different times so stay positive!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh man, I'm horrible at seeing lines!! I hope the ladies in the other thread can do a better job of helping you out on that one!

Have you ever tested before? Did you get lines like that?


----------



## babylights

I do! We have friends in town so I'll be busy all weekend. I'm gonna have a lot of 'splaining to do about why I'm not drinking though! 

How is everyone today?? Fun weekend plans?


----------



## babylights

Hi sunny! I don't think I've ever gotten lines on ICs. I'm kinda convinced this is nothing, I just checked my cm and it def has a brownish reddish tinge :(


----------



## SunnyBe

This not knowing is the worst!! :hugs: Maybe you can use your hubby's urine to see if the IC's are just faulty or if yours look really different.


----------



## jmack54

Haha!! I'm so glad you have friends in town this weekend!! That will definitely take your mind off it. If the tinges turn into AF at least you can drink with your friends and relax and enjoy the weekend!! And if not, then we will all be celebrating your BFP!!

I also am avoiding some weekend plans that involve drinking haha! I'm hanging out with my baby niece who is my favorite person in the world. and hopefully enjoying some sunshine!


----------



## jmack54

You know what babylights- looking at it again I can see something on the tweaked FRER picture...


----------



## babylights

aww thanks love for your support!! I think I'm just on af-watch at this point. I did a Wondfo with my mom's pee and there's a slight line, much thinner and grayer than mine but still!! At this point I'm like efff this and Wondfos are the devil haha!

Yay for hanging out with your niece!!! You said she's pretty brand new right? Aww that sounds like it's gonna be a great time :)


----------



## SunnyBe

I hope it isn't so babylights :( You felt like you were out a couple days ago as well and you're still in the TWW so I wouldn't give up hope just yet. 

If AF does show, well there's always next month! 

This will probably be my most relaxed month of TTC as I'm way too busy (work, doing stuff around the house, hosting family) to obsess about it. I kinda wish every month was like that lol. I'll start OPK testing on Monday or so. It'll be CD13 so still a couple of days before I expect to see a positive. 

Awww jmack, hanging out with your baby niece sounds so much fun. Watch out for baby fever though ;)


----------



## babylights

So I had a huge temp drop, I had some very strange orangeish-red af that just stayed globs in the toilet (sorry), and two ultra-faint positives again. Am I really just that crazy?? Or unlucky?? Is this a chemical?? I'm thinking of asking my dr. if I can go in for a blood test


----------



## jmack54

I'm so sorry I missed this today babylights! I hope you are feeling ok...

Enjoy the weekend with your friends and some drinks! And remember you won't be on an airplane with morning sickness ;) plus you are on the right track now for the first time with your new doctor. Everything is looking up!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry babylights :( It really sucks! Hope you'll stay positive. Like jmack said, everything is really looking up!


----------



## babylights

Hey girls thanks so much for checking on me! I had a bit of a cry but a really great talk with DH yesterday morning and you're both so right, things are def looking up! I had a bunch of symptoms I didn't get into but I'm fairly certain I had a chemical, which of course is sad, but is still heartening bc it means I can get pregnant! So we're counting it as a huge step in the right direction and look forward to seeing what my body does on its own. 

jmack how was hanging out with your niece?? That's gonna be so fun when she meets her cousin, your little one, soon!!! And omg - I am so so glad I'm not gonna have morning sickness on that flight! My phobia of throwing up would have kicked in my claustrophobia and would have been a disaster!

sunny that's amazing that you have such fun distractions!!! I really have such a great feeling for you too, this month is gonna fly by toward your bfp!!


----------



## jmack54

Hey babylights! Hope you had an amazing weekend with your friends! Between your positive attitude and your supportive hubby, you will be able to get through anything!

I have such a great feeling for you now that you know what's up with the hormones and you are going on an incredible vacation. Can't wait to be bump buddies very soon :)

I had so much fun with my niece. She is 10 months old and I spent from like 10am-10pm with her so it was amazing and also exhausting haha. Now that she is mobile it's like a whole new ballgame! It's good preparation ;)

I'm now just waiting for this week to pass by... trying to ignore any signs or temps or anything since I've gotten my hopes up way too much in the past. Just going to see what happens!! My temps should drop Friday or Saturday if AF is coming so just trying to pass the time until then!

When do you leave for vacation again?!!?? I know it's really soon!

Sunny- Have you O'd yet?? Are you using OPKs this cycle?? Good luck!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

:hugs: babylights! In the end it'll all be worth it. Those tears and heartache, the uncertainty and doubt. Hopefully we'll all look back a year from now and complain about babies crying, lack of sleep, dirty diapers. I'm really looking forward to b*tching about those things! :D 

Sounds like you had a great weekend jmack!! Good preparation indeed :thumbup: 

I'll start using OPK's today. No need to use them any sooner in my cycle because I O late anyway. My temp usually goes down for a few days before I get a positive OPK and today seems to be the first of those lower-temp days (although it may be just the daylight saving time difference, who knows!).


----------



## jmack54

Ah gotcha!! Well I hope you get a beautiful positive OPK soon, there is something so satisfying about getting a clear OPK!!

Yes, the daylight savings is screwing with my temping too :) Glad it isn't a pivotal time in our cycles so we can get on a new schedule.


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha yeah there sure is something special about getting that blazing positive OPK. I always feel proud and have this "woohoo, good job body" moment. 

How are you feeling jmack?


----------



## jmack54

Haha exactly!! I hope you get your positive OPK soon and time BD just perfectly this month! How long have you been TTC? 

I am feeling pretty normal! Not noticing anything too out of the ordinary. I am feeling a lot more relaxed this TWW than last cycle, not sure why :) I am struggling a little with the time change though. Feeling sleepy and like work is dragging


----------



## babylights

sunny fingers crossed you get that blazing positive opk soon!!

jmack yay for more relaxed cycles! about a week left til your good news... !

I found out that a good friend of mine is pregnant with her third, and they got pregnant on their first month trying every. single. time! I didn't even think that was even really possible. I found out right after I'd convinced myself that I was completely okay, so today feels a bit...raw. I'm super happy for them, don't get me wrong. It's just.. &#128532;


----------



## jmack54

Ugh babylights I feel like everrrryone I know is getting pregnant! One of my friends just found out she is pregnant and they weren't even trying and they have been in an on and off relationship for a few years. It's really hard to be genuinely happy for people when you are feeling frustrated. I totally get it. 

My BFF and I both went off the pill right around the same time and we are on the same schedule so that makes it easier. And talking to you and SunnyBe of course!

We will all get there!! How are you feeling?? Getting excited about your trip love?


----------



## jmack54

Also, bc I have short LPs I usually get a huge temp drop on DPO 10 or 11, so I should know by Saturday if things are looking up or not!!


----------



## babylights

Yay can't wait to see your bfp, I leave Tuesday night so plenty of time to celebrate!! 

and thanks for understanding - ugh. Like sunny said, I hope we're all complaining about lack of sleep and needing to find sitters soon enough :)

sunny how are you today??


----------



## SunnyBe

Ughh yeah I totally get the frustration. There are so many people out there who have trouble conceiving that it feels kinda wrong that there are others who get lucky every time they try, or even worse, get lucky if they _don't_ even try! 

On the other hand, I love seeing people on the boards get their BFP. Feels like they all "deserve" that BFP, I don't know :D I guess it also makes me feel a bit more optimistic about my own chances. 

Jmack; according to my ticker, we've been TTC for 3 months, 4 weeks and 1 day lol. So I guess about 4 months. That's when I stopped BCP's. I also feel a lot more relaxed about this cycle compared to previous ones. Hope that stays the same after O though ;)

Babylights; how nice that you're going on a trip! How long are you staying for? That'll help take your mind of things for a while at least :)


----------



## jmack54

I hope we are all bump buddies very soon :)


----------



## babylights

sunny we're going to be in Europe for three weeks, and if I O according to previous months, there's a good chance I'll O while we're in Paris!

jmack it's only right for us all to be bump buddies!!

The only semi-positive of the sequence of events is that I think my DH def got a sense of what women, or at least what I, go through every time I find out someone got pregnant in less time than we've been trying - the "omg is it me? My body's not doing what it's supposed to be doing" and he furiously started looking up more supplements to take. He's already been on top of his own supplements but he said he needed to get more haha! I told him to wait bc his SA came back normal and we'd be moving on to check my fertility when we get back if we don't get pregnant on the trip, but he insisted that he had to do SOMEthing &#128516;


----------



## jmack54

haha babylights that is so sweet!!! My husband went to a party and found out one of our friends is pregnant this weekend and when he came back and told me, he was clearly upset and was like "I want it to be us", and I could tell he also is on the same page we are. 

It will be all of us soon though!

O'ing in Paris? How perfect!!!


----------



## babylights

aww your DH sounds like such a doll too jmack! It will def be all of us soon!! &#10084;


----------



## jmack54

Less than a week until your unbelievable vacation babylights!!!

My temp plummeted today but it's too soon for it to indicate AF so I am just trying to ignore it haha! Patience is the key this week :) I am still feeling pretty chill about this cycle so that's good. Going to wait to see what's up with my temp by Saturday (11 DPO) when I usually have had my temp drop. 

Sunny whats up with your O situation?? Any news on a positive OPK?? Do you do the line ones or the digital? I hope you get a blazing positive soon and we can all celebrate!


----------



## babylights

jmack I love this calm zen-ed out place you're in and I want you to stay there, avert your eyes while I quietly freak out, just a little bit, because implantation?! I know we'll need to see your temp tmrw so it's just a small spaz but omg I'm so excited!! (cautiously). Burrow in there eggy!!!!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Hahahah!! Avert your eyes!!

I thought it too :) and then I looked back at my past charts and I've had random dips before so just trying to stay realistic. Could be good though! Come on little eggy!! I love the idea of egging on an egg. just too good.:haha:


----------



## babylights

I can't believe I missed out on a chance to say that I'm eggcited (shameful), because that's exactly what I am, SO SO EGGCITED! haha!


----------



## jmack54

hahahaha!!!! YES


----------



## babylights

Jmack!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Babylights!! Haha I was so excited to get on here to see if I had a message from you!! I'm trying to stay cautious about my temp jump because I've had similar ones in the past that obviously haven't meant anything. What do you think? 

I was having one of those mornings where I was waking up early because I wanted to temp! SO annoying!


----------



## SunnyBe

Woooow jmack!! That looks amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Sunny!! You think so?? I am trying so hard to not get my hopes up!


----------



## SunnyBe

Work was crazy the last couple of days so I had to read back a little. Bablylights, O-ing in Paris sounds perfect indeed! How romantic :D Are you traveling around during those 3 weeks or are you just visiting France? I'm sure it'll be awesome!

Jmack, wow still super impressed with that temp drop and rise :D Could this really be it? :D :D So exciting!!! 

I'm still waiting for my + OPK. I'm hoping today or tomorrow :)


----------



## jmack54

Totally understand Sunny, so happy to have you back!!

Work has been slow for me this week which is unfortunate during the TWW haha!

I have had temp drops and spikes in previous cycles and obviously nothing has happened so I'm trying to stay cautious but that is easier said than done!

I hope you get your super clear, obvious beautiful positive OPK today. And fingers crossed for a nice LONG LP for you this cycle!!


----------



## babylights

It doesn't look like the other months had such a dramatic drop (and below coverline!) then right back up like this cycle. It's looking pretty stellar, not gonna lie... As always, you stay realistic, we'll stay optimistic for you, deal?? 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks jmack! 

Did you decide yet when you're going to test if your temps stay up?


----------



## jmack54

Thanks girls!!! I'll be the pessimist and you get excited for me!! My TWW cheerleaders :)

Also I've had some weird cramping on and off and I also had unexplained diarrhea last night (sorry for TMI) but that is unusual for me.

I should get AF on Sunday, but every cycle my temp drops dramatically either one or two days before AF. So I have tomorrow and Saturday to see what my temp does. Maybe I will test Saturday if it is still up?

When are you taking your OPKs Sunny??

Babylights- I need to know your general itinerary for your trip! I am so excited for youuuuu!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh I totally get that you don't want to get your hopes up too much. But still :D FX for two more days of high temps!

I'm using those IC and test around 2 pm and starting today, I'll test at 8 pm as well.


----------



## babylights

yay sunny you're back! &#128522; we're doing london, paris, then a few cities in Italy and I O shortly after we get there and we're there through when I should (hopefully not) get af so I will be thoroughly distracted! 

I hope you get the most blazingest of all the blazingly positive opk's soon!!! Do you usually get ewcm/ov pains?


----------



## SunnyBe

Nice babylights :D Sounds like the perfect trip and such a great distraction. I have a good feeling about you two!

I had lottsss of EWCM 4 cycles ago when I just came off the pill. Since then, not so much. I do clearly notice difference in quantity during the fertile window though lol. It's just not super stretchy and more creamy. Sometimes I do feel some slight O pains, sometimes I don't.


----------



## babylights

Wow you guys are fast today! jmack I have such a good feeling for you!! I feel like any of those new things are def something. I def had a lot of new things this past month. 

so we're basically splitting the first week between London and Paris and then the remaining two weeks all throughout Italy. I'm getting excited &#128522;

sunny that's awesome that there's a discernible change though, so you can catch that eggy! Do you have your bd schedule mapped out? bd time is coming up!!


----------



## jmack54

I am going to live vicariously through your trip!! You will have an entire cycle of being relaxed and distracted (and conceiving in Paris!) what more could you ask for!?!

Sunny- glad you are going to use OPKs twice a day! I would have missed mine if I didn't do that this cycle!!

Ok so here is my sister's chart from the cycle she got her BFP. We always say we are the same person (we have the same cycle lengths, around the same O time, etc.) So that's exciting!!
 



Attached Files:







Chart.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babylights

omg jmack they definitely look super similar ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh that's so similar to yours jmack!!! I really think this might be it :D 

Haha babylights I guess we're subconsciously doing SMEP because that's what my BD chart has looked like since CD 8 :D I really hope we'll all get our BFP this month. Wouldn't that be crazy?!


----------



## jmack54

You guysss I'm so so bummed I feel af coming on tonight... ugh... I want to drown my sorrows in some wine and ice cream


----------



## SunnyBe

:( I really hope it isn't AF jmack! Feeling as if AF coming is one of those well known pregnancy symptoms, so I still hope it's that hun. :hugs:


----------



## babylights

sunny I'm really hoping that will happen, can you imagine??

Nooooo I'm still holding out hope for you jmack, why do you feel like af is coming? Crampy, achey?


----------



## jmack54

Aw I will try to stay positive but just know it's coming!


----------



## babylights

I'm keeping everything crossed jmack!! With your super high temp + watery cm that means both your progesterone and estrogen are up there, which is decidedly NOT what happens when af is on her way. Hold tight jmack, I'm still believing for you!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks both of you!! Your support cheers me up more than I can say!


----------



## babylights

&#10084;


----------



## SunnyBe

Your temp is still up jmack!! I highly doubt it's AF! :D


----------



## babylights

ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Ah I feel like I'm going crazy!! So I kept waking up bc I wanted to take my temp but was able to keep going back to sleep. So I normally take my temp at 6:30am. I woke up at 4:30 and had to pee so I took it at 4:30 and it was 97.18. I used the Temperature Corrector in FF and it changed it to 97.61. Then I went back to sleep for a couple hours but didn't really sleep solidly, took it again and it was 96.93 at 6:30. I took it like 5 minutes later though just out of curiosity and it was 96.48. I'm so confused!! I keep reading like just take it when you first wake up and ignore everything else so I'm trying to do that. But I am still feeling like AF is coming so who knows. Only time will tell I suppose!


----------



## babylights

ugh I'm sorry! But I'd say the 4:30 adjusted temp is solid and as you said, we'll see what your temp does tmrw. Any interest in testing???


----------



## jmack54

I think I will test on Sunday if AF hasn't arrived! I have started AF on CD 24 every cycle, and Sunday is CD 24 for me. I guess I could test early though... lol i just hate getting BFNs ya know?


----------



## babylights

Totally get it! Let's talk symptoms, have you had any out of the ordinary ones?? 2 more days and counting!!


----------



## jmack54

Hm, yesterday I was feeling very bloated and kinda crampy, felt like AF was coming on. Don't feel quite as much that way today... nothing too out of the ordinary!

Sunny- any news with your OPKs??


----------



## babylights

eeeks jmack, fingers crossed!!!!

sunny I'm thinking about doing smep this month too, since I can't really confirm O with temps so I'm just gonna hope for the best!

afm I feel like my headache and mood have gotten progressively better since starting af so I'm feeling encouraged that my hormones are doing what they're supposed to, on my own!!


----------



## jmack54

Yay babylights!! I think your body is going to bounce right back and be happy to be doing the right thing. 

I tried SMEP one month, we got it pretty close but not exact! It seems like a good idea though and you can avoid temping which is nice. I am like a glutton for punishment with temping. I like that it is another indicator so I can't avoid it but right before AF it is like a curse!!

I'm feeling a little weird today? Kinda lightheaded and a little anxious? And my stomach feels weird and my digestion is kind of off which is weird because I've been eating really healthy....


----------



## babylights

I mean... I'm trying to contain my egggggcitement but I think I'm failing miserably ahhhhh!!! Fingers eyes toes everything crossed!!!

Don't get me wrong I'd love to temp too but with the different time zone and all, I don't think it's going to be helpful at all! it weird too, my dr. told me not to temp and just use opk's but how would you confirm that you've actually O'd without temping? So weird...


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah that's very confusing with your temp jmack. I use two thermometers (same brand) just because I'm paranoid that the batteries will slowly die and they'll be unreliable. Usually the temp is exactly the same between two but I've had times where there was 0.3 degree difference! So when that happens, I just temp a couple of times and take the average. 

I really hope AF stays away. I kinda feel that if you don't get a positive, my cycle is gonna suck too. So hang in there, for me :winkwink: 

Still no positive OPK for me ladies! I sooo hate this. If it's anything like my previous cycles, it just means that I'll have a super short LP. It sucks! 

We're picking up my family from the airport in a bit. Excited to see them but I kinda wish I was in the TWW by then. I guess we'll just have to be really quiet when we BD lol.

Are you all ready for your trip babylights? Glad to hear your hormones are settling. Getting ready for that BFP in a few weeks!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks gals!!

Sunnybe you know I will be rooting on your BFP like craaaazy this cycle no matter what happens with mine!!! It's so much easier to be positive about each other's cycles than our own!!!

I hope your LP is a little longer this time! FX FX FX

My temps tend to be all over the place so I should stop reading so much into them lol

babylights I think that is just eggggggcellent!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh you're not awake yet jmack! I logged in to check if your temp stayed up :D FX!!


----------



## jmack54

Ah sunny you just missed me!! Thanks for checking in on me you are so sweet! Xo

Full disclosure (don't judge me) but I did have a couple drinks last night because I was so sure AF was coming. This is so gross but I can usually tell by this smell like right before AF starts and I know she's coming! 

I also took a FRER last night and it was stark white BFN.

Anyway she isn't here yet, but temp is still up! Hopefully it wasn't affected too much by drinking but I've temped after having a couple drinks before and it doesn't seem to change it that dramatically. So let's hope that's a good sign! 

But I do still feel like AF is coming so who knows!!! Ah!!


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG your chart looks insane jmack!!!! I so hope you're wrong about AF. Otherwise I'm losing all hope in taking temperature. 

I highly doubt that a couple of drinks can hurt the fetus at this stage. I'm not even sure if it's technically possible yet, so I wouldn't worry. Yes it could influence your temperature but if you've noticed that it hasn't done much in the past, it's probably negligible for you. 

Keeping everything crossed!

I just did an OPK and it was positive :D I'll test again at night just to confirm, but I think tomorrow will be O-day.


----------



## babylights

ahhh so much good news today!! jmack seriously if that temp isn't something we should all throw out our thermometers! A couple drinks is nothing, don't even sweat it girl!

sunny yay for a positive opk! How has it been so far with having your fam over?? I hope you're having the best time!!


----------



## jmack54

Yayyyy!!! Positive OPK!! Have fun BD'ing!! ;) ;) I am crossing my fingers for you to implant and have a nice long LP this cycle!!

I know my chart looks crazy. I have a drink or two here or there pretty regularly and don't ever note it because it always seems about right for my cycle and the temps seem pretty accurate. 

Thanks for the reassurance about drinking. I texted my friend who just found out she was pregnant and she said her doctor said not to worry about it before you've even confirmed you're pregnant so I think it's fine. :)

So I'm kind of excited about my temp jump today!! Don't feel AF coming today like I have the past two days. But my stark white BFN yesterday has me a little discouraged. 

AF should start tomorrow or Monday at the latest.


----------



## jmack54

Oh yeah sunny I forgot you have your family there!!! Haha have fun sneaky and quiet BD'ing!! 

Hi babylights!!! Ah!!! Just saw your post. Crazy temp spike right?? Are you guys starting to pack?! take meeee!!


----------



## babylights

That temp spike is epic!!! And it looks like that's the highest temp you've had in recent months. Ooooooh I am soooo eggcited for you! Im trying to calm down but I can't help it!! Continuing to keep everything crossed!! Oh and don't let the bfn get you down, that really means nothing except it was too early. One day nothing, next day B F P!!

I think I'm more looking forward to your bfp than I am to our trip lol! We've started...to think about...starting to pack haha! Such procrastinators. Gotta pack super light though so we're not lugging a huge suitcase around. You're coming with, what time will you be here??


----------



## jmack54

lol I'll just meet you on the flight!! Hopefully I won't be able to make it because I have a BFP we are celebrating wink wink! Haha you are so cute being so eggcited for me!! You girls are seriously the best.

Yeah I actually don't recall ever reading a 98 degree temp on my thermometer so I was pretty shocked this morning!!! And especially on 11 DPO. My temps have always dropped by 11 DPO.


----------



## jmack54

Ah I am sooo impatient waiting to see that happens over the next couple days if I get AF or not!!!


----------



## babylights

I know!!! I feel like I'm trying to make the days go by and waking up to see your updates haha!!


----------



## jmack54

lol you are the best TWW partner!! Can't wait to see if my temp is still up tomorrow!


----------



## AmberR

Sorry ladies I've been MIA lately... Jmack- that temp jump looks promising!! 
Sunnybe- yay for + OPK.
Babylights- do you know when you usually O?
AF got me again. Onto cycle #8 /:


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmack :( Say it isn't so!!!


----------



## jmack54

Wahhh I know! Hoping AF doesn't show today...


----------



## SunnyBe

It better not show! I'm not willing to give up just yet and hope you won't either :) 

Sorry to hear that Amber :( Will you still be actively trying or switching to NTNP? FX! 

Good luck packing babylights!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## babylights

I'm still believing for you jmack!!! 

How's the sneaky bd-ing coming along sunny?? :)

Hi amber sorry about af, will you do anything new this month?

afm I have a sinus headache so trying to neti pot it away :(


----------



## jmack54

Thanks gals! I'm still in a good mood today so I'm ok with whatever happens :) :)

Sorry you aren't feeling well babylights!! Get some rest and get healthy before your trip!

Sunny do you think you O'd? Hope this is your cycle!!! We will be here egging you on during the TWW!!!


----------



## babylights

Yay jmack whatever happens it will be great! As my friend who conceived against all the odds says to me, it just needs to be the right egg! 

Ugh DH and I are hot messes from allergies! I think we really need a vacation ;)


----------



## jmack54

Thanks sunny! Definitely vacation time!!

I am just excited that my mood is positive. I feel like a lot of times the day I get a big temp drop I feel super sad and emotional ya know?

Are you going to use OPKs while you're traveling?


----------



## babylights

Yes I'm so so glad you are feeling positive! I feel like through this hard process those are the monthly wins. 

I think I'm gonna opk but I realized that my times will be all flipped, at least for the few days when I think I'm gonna O. I'm actually just hoping I O at all after coming off the hormones. I'm realizing now how much better I felt after starting the hormones, this transition off of them has been rough!


----------



## jmack54

Well gals I started spotting. Looks like I'm out. Onto the next cycle with you loves! Keeping my spirits up. Xoxo


----------



## babylights

Hugs jmack &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## SunnyBe

:( I don't know what to say jmack. I'm really sorry. Just by looking at your chart I was so convinced you'd get your BFP this cycle. I'm glad you're feeling positive though, that's the most important thing! If we only all found a way to cope better this journey wouldn't be so bad. On to the next!

Babylights, sorry to hear your allergies are acting up! Hope you still have time to recover a bit before Tuesday. It'll be interesting to see what your bodies does without the added hormones. I'm hoping it'll be this super-ovulation-thingy! Unless you wind up with triplets lol. Or maybe that won't be so bad, you'd probably be done having kids all in one go ;)

Sneaky-BD has been sorta fun lol. I hate that we have to be so damn quiet but well, that also made it a bit exciting :D The only annoying part is that I already had a (small) temp jump today, so that could mean I O'd yesterday.. the same day as my positive OPK. It was still negative the night before so not sure what to make of it. Same thing happened last month and I manually adjusted it to O-ing the day after. We'll see what tomorrows' temp brings!


----------



## jmack54

Yay Sunnybe!! Glad you got in some sneaky BD!! Hope it was perfect timing for you this month :)

Babylights- are you getting ready to leave?? Do you leave tomorrow? Hope you have a wonderful vacation and conceive a little one in Paris!!

So this month I've decided not to use OPKs or temp. My cycles have been crazy regular. I've started spotting or my period every cycle on day 24. I always ovulate day 11, 12 or 13. So I'm going to try to go a little more relaxed and natural this cycle.

Also, the same month I went off the pill, we got a new house with an in-ground hot tub outside. It was the winter and we went in there every.single.night. Obviously I started researching and hot tubs can be terrible for sperm. So after a few months my DH stopped going in. I read recently it can take up to 3 months for sperm to mature to be able to conceive. So this upcoming cycle will be just about 3 months. So we are going to consider this our first real cycle trying :)


----------



## babylights

Yay for both of our first month of trying jmack!!! ;) I have a really good feeling for us!

sunny I'm so eggcited for you to have stealthily caught that eggy!! Can't wait to see your bfp soon!!

I'm trying to nip this sinus headache in the bud before we leave. Hopefully the European air will be just what I need - maybe? Is that a thing? lol


----------



## jmack54

Yes Sunny get us going on a BFP streak this month!! Can't wait to check in and see how you are doing during your TWW!

I have a great feeling for us too on our "first" cycles babylights!! I think European air is exactly what you need. 

I say I'm not going to temp or OPK but I'm already freaked out letting all that go haha maybe i'm a control freak?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies! I first have to get my LP longer before I can even think about getting that BFP, so I think it'll be awhile. 

Good for you jmack that you're trying a more relaxed approach. I wish I could go that route but its just not part of my personality. 

Have a great trip babylights :D I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## jmack54

Hope you get a nice long LP SunnyBe!

Have an amazing trip babylights, can't wait to hear all about it!

Trying my relaxed approach this month already feels good so I'm gonna keep it going :)


----------



## SunnyBe

I will miss looking at your charts jmack :D


----------



## Babydust1234

Hey ladies haven't been on for over a month wow! Been so caught up with work I didn't even realise! This month I've been ntnp as I'm just so tired and we've had a few arguments due to me being stressed etc... we have bd'ed about twice this month. Couple of days before O and last week.. for the last week or so I've had a sharp stabbing pain in my cervix area that keeps occurring not just here and there but most of the time... I do hope i get a bfp otherwise I would be worried if It is something really serious as I never get this :( we haven't really tried this month so I'm not so hopeful.. other times we try so hard but this month has just flew... good luck ladies it's been nice to catch up on the posts over the last few weeks or so xx


----------



## babylights

Hey girls we're about to take off wheee! Thanks so much for thinking of me!
And I got some ewcm today - ew ish? But just hopeful my body is doing its thing. 

jmack I'm so glad you're loving the more relaxed approach, I feel like it's hard to stay super chill after about 5dpo though haha!

sunny - fx you caught that eggy!!! Have you looked into how you can make your lp longer?

Hi babydust!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hiiii babydust, nice to have you back! What DPO are you? FX the stabbing pain precedes your BFP :)

Hope you're safely landed by now babylights! It'll be an amazing trip for sure :D Looks like your body is resetting itself nicely.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just read about the attacks in London. Hope you're okay babylights :(


----------



## babylights

Hi sunny we're okay, thanks so much for asking! It happened right as we were landing and we were planning to go there tomorrow, so scary! Hopefully that's the end of the craziness!!


----------



## babylights

Also - is it so completely bizarre that I want to buy the hpt's that the British ladies talk about on here, kinda like as a souvenir?? That's when you know ttc has taken over your life!!


----------



## Babydust1234

Hi!! So glad to be back and aww I hope so :( and I'm due on today or tomorrow and no sign apart from the fact that I've got a banging headache!! And such a shame about London today :( so sad :(


----------



## babylights

So so sad :(


----------



## Babydust1234

babylights said:


> So so sad :(

It's such a shame.. I was at work when I seen it on my laptop ! We're not far from London...
It's such a shame...

And to lighten up the mood ladies how's everybody feeling today as it's hump day lol! Nearly Thursday for us in the U.K. X


----------



## jmack54

So glad to hear you are safe babylights!! xoxo


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear you're both okay!! 

Any news babydust? Are you testing?

Babylights; those Tesco ones? :D Have fun!!


----------



## AmberR

SunnyBe said:


> It better not show! I'm not willing to give up just yet and hope you won't either :)
> 
> Sorry to hear that Amber :( Will you still be actively trying or switching to NTNP? FX!
> 
> Good luck packing babylights!! Can't wait to hear about your trip.

Just going to do the NTNP thing for a while and see how that works out!

Sunnybe your chart looks great!

Babydust did you test yet?


----------



## Babydust1234

Sunnybe , amberR... haven't got round to testing yet! Am now officially 4 days late x will be testing tomorrow x


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Amber! I hope it'll stay that way haha. How do you like NTNP so far? 

Babylights; looks like you O'd already. Nice :D Hope your trip is amazing. 

Anything new jmack? Babydust? It's so quiet here!


----------



## SunnyBe

Just saw your post babydust!! OMG I can't believe you haven't tested while being 4 days late lol. GO TEST ALREADY :D Super excited for you dear.


----------



## AmberR

I'm liking the relaxed aproach so far.... I haven't been constantly thinking about TTC so that is nice.

Babydust how have you not tested already!?


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great Amber! I wish I could be that relaxed about it, although I definitely feel less stressed than a couple of months ago.

Babydust, we need an update :D


----------



## jmack54

SunnyBe!! Your LP is looking great this month so far!! I am getting super excited for you! This could be it! How are you feeling??

Babydust-- please test and let us live vicariously through you!! FX you get your BFP!

I'm gearing up to O so just enjoying the BD days ahead and feeling super relaxed and positive this cycle :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks jmack! I'm expecting a temp drop (and AF) tomorrow, or Wednesday at the latest. No signs or symptoms of either AF or pregnancy, just feeling great. I already tested this morning, BFN, but I was still happy that I got to test :)

So glad to hear you're loving this new approach! Enjoy the next couple of BD days :D


----------



## Babydust1234

I'm so sorry lol been at work all day! Was just about to post I'm on the way to get a test however the shops have closed early and I've got bloody wee so hope it's not af &#129319;&#129319;&#129319;&#129319;


----------



## Babydust1234

I've been so excited to test and I don't get my car back till Thursday I'm just so tired and stressed from work xx


----------



## Babydust1234

I've got no period pain whatsoever or sore breasts or back ache as I ALWAYS do I'm just going to wait rather than spending money... I shall find out in the next hour or so will keep you updated xx


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh so sorry babydust :( Hope it's not AF (but also not something more serious of course). FX dear!


----------



## babylights

sunny your temps!!!!!! when will you test?

babydust update please!

jmack how are you??

amber the relaxed way is the way to go I think!

afm I can't verify that I O'd but I had super intense ovulation pains while watching a musical in London haha! So hopefully it wasn't a fake-out. I've been having "symptoms" but of course it's too early for anything so ugh. Trying not to focus on it too much but it's so hard! Otherwise just tripping out about how beautiful everything is here! We're in Paris now and it's just so dreamy &#10084; Hope everyone's doing great!!


----------



## jmack54

OMG Babylights!!! SO jealous that you are in Paris!! I hope you are having a wonderful time :) :)

Going to start BD this week and hope we can catch that egg! I'm going to temp just this week so we know when I O'd and can stop BD'ing constantly lol

Babydust cant wait for an update! Hope everything is OK!

Sunnybe I will keep my fingers crossed that your temps stay up for the next few days!!


----------



## Babydust1234

:( it's really light but every now and again I just know I'm out and on to April now &#129319; Been trying for years but so has my friend and she's not long gave birth it's the only thing that keeps me going!


I read in a mag the other day that a woman had a date on tinder to purposely have a one night stand to get preganant lol! Craziness x


----------



## Babydust1234

She had tried for over a decade with different relationships and never successed but has a one night stand and there she is!!,.::x


----------



## Babydust1234

Guys it's stopped this has never happened ... oh how I'm hoping that it's late ib however I'm late on my peridod so it's so unlikely &#129319;


----------



## jmack54

Aw sorry babydust!!! Stay positive!


----------



## jmack54

Babylights- our cycles are pretty synced up this month as far as for some BFPs!! Our AFs will be due right around the same day!


----------



## Babydust1234

It's fully stopped I know it's tmi but I used a finger inside (sorry) and all that was there is the tiniest spec of brown.. all my ttc is came flooding back its been at the back of my mind so much this month as been doing so many xtra hours at work this month we was ntnp ----- I am sprinting to Asda lol x


----------



## Babydust1234

It will defiantly tell the truth.. last time I came on was 22nd Feb this is just far too late I've got no belly cramps or anything usually af is gushing when she comes and there's nothing but spots !!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry I don't want to seem like I'm rubbing it in I really don't because it's probably nothing I am just in pure shock and getting really hopefull lol hope all u ladies are good x


----------



## babylights

ahhh jmack can you imagine?? bump buddies!! &#129310; What's your test date? Mine is April 9, my mom's bday!


----------



## jmack54

That would be amazing! I will probably test April 12th if AF isn't here!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Paris :D Have fun babylights!! What an amazing trip.

Go catch that egg jmack!

Babydust: that sounds so confusing. It's too late for implantation bleeding so could it be that your ovulation date is off? Are you sure you ovulated this cycle? Anovulatory cycles can cause light and irregular bleeding. How long have you been TTC? 

AFM, temp is still up! Felt bloated last night though so I think AF will show up tomorrow. Test this morning was still very negative. But if I make it through today with no AF, that means I'll have a 10 day LP so I'm calling that a victory :D


----------



## jmack54

Sunnybe- I'm so happy to see your temp still up!! Yay AF stay away! That is definitely a victory if you get through the day without AF showing up!! Fingers crossed for you love!


----------



## Babydust1234

Few years with a previous partner and the one that I'm with now for 2 years ... it came on heavier so I'm officially cd2 gonna try so mychbharder this month although I'm not sure how much harder I can lol x


----------



## babylights

sunny!!!! Everything crossed for you, and as you said a longer LP is already a victory!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls! I'll keep you updated.

Sorry to hear that babydust. Have you talked to your doctor about it? I hope next month will be it for you :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Temp is still up this morning, so strange! I do feel bloated though, which usually happens a day or so before AF. BFN on today's test, but still very happy I already got this far.


----------



## jmack54

Yay Sunny!! I came to check on you this morning and am so excited that your temp is still up!! YAY LP!! I hope it stays up.... :) Could be too early for a BFP and bloating is a sign both ways for sure so I am going to stay positive and think this could be it for you!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks jmack! I'm not really feeling it though, but who knows :D

How is O-week going with the more relaxed approach?


----------



## jmack54

:) No matter what this is a great cycle for you!

O-week is great so far! Nice and relaxed and enjoying it! The OPKs have always been a source of stress and confusion for me so it has been nice not worrying about those!


----------



## babylights

Yay sunny I came to check on you too - wow look at those temps!! I'm so hoping this is your month, but hooray also for a longer LP!

jmack yay for a relaxed O week, catch that eggy lady!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks babylights!! How are you doing?? Where are you guys at now?? I'm so jealous!!


----------



## babylights

Hi! We're having our final dinner in Paris! It's so beautiful here but I am ready to go to Italy and EAT!


----------



## jmack54

Yum!!! Have some pasta and wine for me!!


----------



## babylights

Will do jmack!! &#128522;

So girls I have a bit of a quandary I was hoping you could help me out with. As you know, I can't confirm O with temps and some weird stuff is going on. I thought I'd O'd 6 days ago at 14dpo, which is early for me based on past cycles but this is my first sans hormones so I kinda shrugged and went with it. 

The reasons I thought I O'd
- achey ovaries, which I get every month
- creamy cm to ewcm in Softcup after bd
- very close to positive opk
- the main one, super intense O pains, which is the norm for me. I can feel the moment the egg pops out ha! 
- lots of yellow snotty cm, which is from progesterone right? 
- no more achey ovaries 

Reasons why I'm doubting whether I actually O'd
- my cervix still hasn't closed. It's getting a bit firmer and I haven't yet felt it high since possible O
- come to think of it, my cervix wasn't SHOW on O day, but the day afterward? I might have gotten timing off though. It had been the softest I've ever felt it 
though
- no ewcm
- the main thing, I have an almost positive opk today. It's probably about as dark as before I thought I'd O'd. 

For a couple days I was also peeing constantly, but only like a tiny bit each time, and today my pee is very cloudy with little floating bits (sorry!) so now a part of me wonders whether I have a uti also, although I have no pain whatsoever. So confusing!!


----------



## babylights

ummm sunny when are you going to test??


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha I tested everyday since 8 or 9 DPO :D All are stark white though so I'm not getting too excited just yet ;)

Could NOT sleep at all last night, way too nervous. This TWW sucks even harder now than when it only lasted for 8 days lol. Took my temp at 4.30 instead of 6 so adjusted temp would be 98.78. Seemed a bit too high so I just went with the 98.5.

Hmm babylights, that's a tough one! I don't know enough about CP to give you any advice but based on your OPK's it could definitely be that you were gearing up for ovulation but didn't, and that yesterday's one is positive because of a new LH surge. Not telling you anything that you didn't know though lol. It's very hard to tell with no temp to guide you. I'd get some BD in just in case :) Enjoy Italy!!


----------



## jmack54

Ahhh Sunny!!! I was so excited to get on this morning to see your temp still up!! No matter what this is an awesome LP for you and I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean, the TWW is awful and waiting to see what your temp does every month is so difficult! I always have trouble sleeping when I'm temping during the TWW when I should be getting AF. Eeek I can't wait to see what happens I hope you get a BFP soon! Did you test this morning?

Babylights- sounds super confusing!! I don't know anything about CP either so I really can't help with that... but I did notice you had EWCM after your O date which could definitely mean you didn't O yet. Also if you had another almost positive OPK I would definitely get another BD or two in there if you can juuuust in case!! It doesn't hurt and better safe than sorry right?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks jmack :) I started spotting a bit so looks like I'm out. No surprise and thankful I got to 12 DPO but still a bit sad about it. You keep wondering if there is something wrong or if it's just bad luck. Time will tell I guess! 

Do you think you O'd yet?


----------



## jmack54

Aw bummer SunnyBe I was getting so excited for you. That is a much better LP though so that's great! hopefully your body will keep that up :) :)

Ugh I think the exact same thing. Is something wrong or is it just bad luck? You couldn't have summed it up better.

I don't think I've O'd yet. Probably today, tomorrow, or Saturday based on my past cycles. My temp wasn't up yet and I haven't felt O pains which I sometimes do... we will try to keep BD'ing until I get a temp rise! I'm glad I didn't have false alarm temp rises like last cycle to confuse me :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Exactly! Bad luck just means we have to be patient but if there's something wrong, I want to know NOW lol. 

Looks like you're on a good BD schedule jmack! Today could definitely be O day :D


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Sunny! I totally feel you. How are you feeling today? Still spotting? Still happy for you that your LP was longer this cycle.

Yep we are on a great schedule this cycle! AND I had EWCM which I haven't really had the past month or two so I am feeling great! Not using OPKs has been a big stress relief for me too so thats good :) I feel like today will be O day or if not, then maybe tomorrow!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay for EWCM this cycle jmack! That's been my problem too. Do you think it could be the reduced stress that you're seeing improvements? Looks like today is going to be O day, can't wait to see your temp spike tomorrow :)

AF started yesterday so nothing interesting to report over here for at least another two weeks lol.


----------



## babylights

jmack yay for ewcm! I have a great feeling you caught that eggy!

sunny boo for af I freaking hate that witch &#128545; But I'm so so happy for your longer lp! Your bfp is coming soon, I can feel it!!!

afm having some encouraging signs at 9dpo, I so so hope I'll be getting some good news! 1 more week until testing, but it'll be telling whether I start spotting in the next few days.


----------



## jmack54

Yay babylights!! 9 DPO very exciting!! How are flu feeling? What symptoms are you having??

Sunnybe- hope you are enjoying the easy relaxing part of the cycle and are feeling hopeful that your LP is getting longer! 

So looks like I O'd yesterday! I'm going to stop temping once I confirm two more high temps bc I will become obsessive temping during the TWW and I hate that haha. Glad my O was CD 13 again because I want to make sure that I had enough estrogen to thicken my uterine lining. So for my cycle I think that's good. 

I went in the hot tub with a couple girlfriends last night not really thinking about it- you don't think that would be a problem since I O'd yesterday right? I hope not! 

I guess I'm officially in the TWW!!!


----------



## babylights

I think you're totally fine about the hot tub jmack! Yay for O! And 13 days is the minimum amount of time for a fully mature egg so you're aces!

The symptoms that have me a bit encouraged are the boob ones - side pain and blue veins. I don't ever get those and I had them last month, so praying it's something good! I just had some brown in my cm so I'm hoping it's implantation! Was def feeling lots of poking pain on my left side yesterday. Everything else like pinching and pulling nausea and dizziness I always think I'm making up though haha!

Hope you girls are having a great Sunday!


----------



## jmack54

Omg babylights!!! Sounds so so promising I'm so excited for you love! Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls how is everyone doing?? 

Babylights- how are you feeling? When do you guys get back from your trip? Also, when are you going to test?

My temp wasn't as high today but I still think I ovulated CD 13 because I've never ovulated later than that and I really doubt I still haven't ovulated. I also took my temp a little earlier than usual today so who knows. TWW here I come, trying to stay sane!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!! 

I hope your TWW will be as relaxed as your pre-O TWW jmack :D Based on your CM I also think you O'd, despite your temp (oh and check your thermometers' batteries, one of mine just died after only a couple months of use). Are you temping tomorrow as well or was today the last day? 

Babylights :D that sounds very promising! Keep us posted!!! If yesterday's symptoms were due to implantation, you could already pick up some hCG in your urine in a day or two... not that I'm saying you should test early... but I wouldn't mind if you did ;)


----------



## jmack54

Thanks SunnyBe! I'm feeling pretty relaxed so far, I think I'll temp another day or two just to see what happens but I will definitely stop before I get to almost AF time where I get obsessive haha

I plugged in a fake temp for tomorrow the same as what it was today and I still got the crosshairs that I O'd CD 13 so I think I'm good :)

How are you feeling? Done with AF? Doing anything different this month? :)

Babylights- I agree with Sunnybe, we will be here with excitement whenever you are ready to test!!!


----------



## babylights

Thanks girls! I wanna see if I start spotting 12-14dpo since I still don't really know what my body will do, how long my lp will end up being, etc. My testing date is also my mom's bday so kinda hoping to give her an extra special gift this year ;)

jmack def think you O'd, yay!! I'll be home in about 1.5 weeks so just in time for your bfp!

sunny how are you doing? Hope the other tww goes by quickly for you!!


----------



## SunnyBe

So when is your mom's birthday babylights? :D I really hope you'll start us off with a BFP and we'll all be bump buddies soon. 

Jmack, I'm going to try Preseed this cycle (thanks for asking as I otherwise would have forgotten that I still need to order it lol). I also won't be taking prenatal supplements this cycle. I started using them since my 2nd TTC cycle and I haven't had any good EWCM since. I highly doubt it's the supplements, but hey, you never know. I think I'm getting enough folic acid from my diet anyway and as soon as I get that BFP I'll start right back up.


----------



## jmack54

Eek! You're cruising right through the TWW babylights!! Can't see what happens over the next few days!! Fingers crossed for you love!!

Sunnybe that sounds like a great plan!! My sister got her BFP the first month they used preseed after trying for awhile. 

I've been feeling pretty emotional yesterday and today which is unusual for me so I don't know what's up w that, maybe just hormone changes?


----------



## babylights

Welp I woke up this morning and all my symptoms seem to have disappeared and that has me spooked! I'm gonna just try to forget about it for the rest of the trip and just enjoy myself :)

jmack hope your tww flies by and the emotions pass quickly!

sunny happy bd-big, catch that eggy!!


----------



## AmberR

Ok just have to vent here! A couple of our close friends know we have been TTC and when we all get together it seems to be that it always comes up. The guys get together with my husband and try to give him advice like just BD more often and stop trying and it will happen! But they don't realize it's not that easy for everyone to get pregnant. So it's just frustrating to hear all of that every time we get together. And my good friend just says well I guess I am super fertile because I got pregnant right away both times! Anyway that's my vent!

Babylights and Jmack can't wait to see your test!

Sunnybe hope you catch that egg this month!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ugh :( Sorry Amber, that sucks! I'm sure they're trying to say the right thing but I understand how frustrating it is to get that unsolicited advice all the time. People that get pregnant right away just don't understand the stress and the anxiety that goes with it and how insensitive some of their comments can be perceived by us. Hang in there!


----------



## SunnyBe

Babylights, yes go enjoy your trip! :D It's so hard not to try and symptom spot, totally get that. Are you still in Italy? What's your favorite city that you visited during your trip so far?

Jmack, woohoo your temp is up again. Time to put that thermometer away and relax your way through that TWW. I've been reading lots of good reviews about Preseed, glad to hear your sister had success with it as well. I think my CM may be the culprit so I hope it'll help. It better... that stuff is expensive!


----------



## AmberR

You are right sunnybe! I don't blame then for trying to give helpful advice! I am trying not to think about it too much but it makes it hard when everyone brings it up! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

That's exactly the reason why we haven't told anyone we're TTC. It's lonely at times but I have you guys for support :) 

Have you talked to them about how you feel when they bring it up?


----------



## jmack54

Amber I totally get how you are feeling. We told more people than we should have and the advice is well intentioned but annoying. And I feel like every day I'm hearing about another friend getting pregnant... ready for it to be our turn!

Thanks sunny I will take your advice and put away the thermometer!! 

I hope preseed does the trick and this is your BFP cycle!!

Babylights have a wonderful rest of your trip!! Will you wait until you get back to test if AF hasn't shown up yet?


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much loveys! I've very stupidly let all of this symptom spotting distract me quite a bit so I'm making a concerted effort to stop. But who am I kidding, it's pretty much impossible :/ I've been thinking about it a bit less so, progress? 

Hopefully I won't test until we get back, getting af here would be quite sucky. We're in Rome now and it's prob my fave place so I think I can do better with not being distracted. 

sunny i'm so excited for you to try something new! And if cm has been on the light side for you it really might be just the trick! Remember to use like a quarter of the suggested amount!!

amber ugh I totally get you. We also have only told about two couples we're trying and thankfully they're not the type to bring it up. 

jmack yay for crosshairs!! Stay zen and peaceful my dear, hopr that tww flies by!

Sending so many good thoughts from Roma! &#10084;


----------



## jmack54

Babylights- Rome is so magical and wonderful! I hope it is keeping you distracted :) When do you get back?? I know you told us but I forgot!

It is so impossible not to be thinking about it. I am pretty busy with work so hopefully that'll keep me distracted over this next week :) 

Enjoy Roma!!


----------



## babylights

Thank you sweets! I'll be home April 13, just in time for your bfp!!! &#10084;


----------



## jmack54

If you get home from your trip with no AF then we will be celebrating your BFP!! And yes, perfect timing to get me through the most difficult days of waiting :) :)


----------



## jmack54

ahhh babylights what is going on!! your symptoms look amazing!!


----------



## babylights

ahhh I'm scared to say anything about it but ahhhh!!


----------



## jmack54

Eeeek! So are you going to wait until you get back to test?? are you going crazy??

I am only 5 DPO today but I have noticed some weird sharp pinches in my sides yesterday and today, and today my nipples are suuuuuper sensitive which they have never been before during my TWW.... seems too early to have symptoms but it's so hard to ignore!!


----------



## babylights

idk my test date is 4/9 so I guess if af isn't here I should test?? I'm just kinda chalking everything different up to traveling / first month off hormones so trying to keep a lid on the crazy for now lol

Ahhh for your symptoms too!! I got some stuff even at 3dpo that can't be denied - I've had snotty yellow cm (sorry!) every day since then and it must be from hormone shifts, right? I feel like there must be *something* different after conception (eeks!) right??! So I trust that you know your body and when things are different...bump buddies Christmas 2017 oh please oh please oh please!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omggg girls, your symptoms :D :D I'm keeping my fingers extra tightly crossed this month for you two!

Jmack, do you still feel relaxed during the TWW? Babylights, I hope Rome is a nice distraction!


----------



## babylights

Thanks sunny! How are you doing?? About 1.5 weeks left til O? How are you keeping busy? Have you ordered the Preseed? 
 
I've been eating my face off! I didn't think it was possible but I just might be dangerously close to being all pasta'd out!!!


----------



## jmack54

Omggg I would kill for some Italian pasta right now!! Eating your face off is the best way to enjoy Rome!!

Thanks Sunny!! How are you doing this cycle? Feeling good? Trying anything different? Did I mention that one month I took Evening Primrose Oil because it's supposed to help with CM? But I didn't really notice a difference so I stopped taking it. I read a lot of reviews though that it helped a lot of women get more CM around O time.

I am very realistic and know that 5 DPO is probably way too early to be experiencing anything but there is just something funny about the TWW isn't there? It's like on matter what I start to convince myself of things!! I am feeling WAY more relaxed- a lot of that is because I'm not temping. That was SUCH a good decision after O!!

What do you think babylights?? Are you going to test in Italy or wait until you get home? What other stops do you have in Italy? Anything else before you fly home?


----------



## babylights

1 more stop, Amalfi Coast, then we fly home! I'll def keep you girls posted!

I'm so glad your tww is more relaxed!! Temping is nice to have data points to look at but I agree, it ultimately causes more stress than it's worth!


----------



## SunnyBe

You're already at 14 DPO babylights :D Two more days until you test or will you just wait it out and test when you get back? I just looked up the Amalfi Coast and it looks sooo cute and picturesque. It'd be magical to get your BFP there, just sayin' ;)

I love that you're so relaxed jmack! If I wouldn't temp it would stress me out even more because I would constantly be worried I didn't O or that my timing was off, or any other "worst case" scenario I could think of haha. So I keep temping to keep me sane. That being said, "me" and "sane" don't really go together during that TWW though :D It's hard to not think about it. Hard to not imagine getting that BFP. Hard to not get discouraged after getting BFN's etc. I just need a really time consuming hobby to keep me distracted I guess ;)

Thanks for the primrose oil tip, I'll do some research! Just got Preseed in the mail yesterday so it'll be interesting to test that out :D Still got about 10 more days left until O-day.


----------



## jmack54

Yes I agree the Amalfi coast looks SO gorgeous, it's always been on my list of places I have to see. Hope it is wonderful and keeping your mind off it!! and 14 DPO!! eek! I am sending you all of my positive thoughts that this is BFP month!! WOO!!

I'm going to try to hold out until next Friday to test if AF hasn't shown up. That means just one more week :) I can do it.

I hear ya SunnyBe- if my relaxed approach of not temping or using OPKs doesn't work this month I might go back to my old ways next cycle lol. I am usually pretty relaxed but this TTC thing is turning me into a control freak!

I hope you like the PreSeed and that it does the trick for you!! FX for all of us to be bump buddies very soon :)


----------



## babylights

Thanks girls! It's currently the middle of the night and I woke up to pee and also because I'm starving!! 

sunny I'm so excited for you to try something new, I'm hoping it's just what you need and your bfp is right around the corner!

jmack lol I know what you mean, it's like our minds won't stop racing and thinking of how we can get to our bfp's! They're all coming soon, I know it!

What are your plans for the weekend??


----------



## AmberR

Thanks ladies! Just needed to vent. It really doesn't bother me most of the time but I think if people keep bringing it up then I will kindly explain that I would rather not talk about it. And that I will let them know when I am pregnant because usually the question is are you pregnant yet? 
Babylights fx'd for you, your symptoms are looking promising! The relaxed approach is working for me except I wonder if I have even ovulated yet this cycle as I really have no signs.
I've been thinking about trying something to increase CM as I have only had EW CM a couple times and not very much. Maybe preseed would be a worth a try also?


----------



## jmack54

It's a lot easier to pass the time on the weekend!! It's been so nice out and we've been busy and having fun all day :) 

How are you feeling babylights?? Have you decided when you will test??


----------



## babylights

That's awesome jmack, I'm so glad you've had a fun, distracting day!

I was planning on testing thus morning but my fmu is almost completely clear??


----------



## SunnyBe

Well at 16 DPO you could probably do a 5 minute hold and still expect a clear BFP :D 

How are you feeling? Think you'll still be testing today or tomorrow? I can't wait to see that BFP babylights!


----------



## babylights

Not a good update...I did a test on a three hour hold and got a bfn. I've been peeing so much that my pee is always super light. At that time I was still getting yellowish green cm but now a few hours later i started seeing some color when wiping and checked my cervix and it's def brownish-red :( Nothing reaching the underoos yet but it's not looking good. It's crazy bc I still have crazy veins all over my boobs and they are on fire! I guess I'm just on af-watch now, no real pms symptoms but I guess with this cycle everything is new and I can't compare to past months. I don't even know if expecting my af to start today is accurate! ugh I'm so tired of this &#128542;


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no babylights :( I really hope it's not AF dear. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## babylights

Thanks sunny! I'm gonna try to forget it, there's nothing I can do about it now! Thanks again for the support &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SunnyBe

If this is AF though try to think about the positives. Your body is doing great on its own without the hormones, you seem to have ovulated and had a very good LP length. That by itself is pretty encouraging right? I know it's tough though, and you definitely get to be sad. I'm sure that before you know it you'll get that BFP hun! 

Hope you'll still enjoy those last couple of days in Europe. :hugs:


----------



## babylights

Definitely! I'm also doing the whole fertility testing thing and I feel like it's going to be oddly satisfying to be able to quantify what exactly is going on. And I'm still gonna enjoy myself, no matter what! &#128522;

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sundays!


----------



## AmberR

Sorry to hear that babylights! Hope it's not AF!


----------



## jmack54

Just checked in babylights... I'm sorry love! I'm so happy to hear what an awesome attitude you have though. Stay positive and enjoy every last moment of your trip!! You are on the right track and it will happen soon!!! Thinking of you and sending you all my happy vibes xoxo


----------



## SunnyBe

Any updates babylights?

Jmack, you're 9 DPO today :D How are you doing? Noticing anything different compared to your last cycle? Are you still as relaxed as a week ago? 

Amber, what kind of symptoms do you usually get after you O? Even without temping, I would know when I'm in my LP just because I feel so much hotter than during the FP. Other things for me are that the alarm always wakes me up during the FP but during the LP, I always wake up a minute or so _before _the alarm clock goes off, so weird.


----------



## jmack54

Yeah how are you doing babylights?? Any more sign of AF or was that just a fluke? Also I can't wait to hear about the Amalfi coast! I hope you are fully enjoying your time there and not worrying at all :)

Hi Sunny! I know, it seems like it took forever to get to 9 DPO but I'm glad it's here and the waiting will be over soon. I am feeling a little different this cycle. Definitely more "symptoms" than usual but trying not to get my hopes up too much. 

I spent the day with my family yesterday and at one point my sister looks at me and whispers "are you pregnant!!??" and I told her no, at least not that I know of if I am, why? And she said "I just feel like you are!" And the way she was looking at me and when she said it gave me the chills!

She knows that we have been trying since October but she hasn't ever said that or asked me that before. In fact, quite the opposite when one month I had convinced myself that I was she is pretty realistic and was like don't get too excited blah blah... so it will be interesting to see if she feels something that we don't know yet!

How are you doing Sunny?? Are you using OPKs this month??


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- I really can't tell a difference between pre or post O. I just feel mostly the same all cycle, except I notice more breakouts befor AF. I have gotten what I think might be O pains during some cycles, but notthis cycle. Even though my cycles have been regular I worry because my AF is very light, and only 2-3 days long.
Jmack- wow already 9 DPO. That is very interesting that your sister seems to sense you are pregnant, hope she is right!!


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much all! No real updates, I had a bit of brown spotting today but nothing more. Still have the crazy blue veins and side boob pain. No sign of the witch but I'm just willing her to stay away until I get home at least so I don't have to be stuck on a plane with heavy flow. Then I can instead curse her to the high heavens from the privacy of my own home haha!

jmack omg that story gave me chills!! I tend to put a lot of stock in those kinds of things, when it involves someone who really knows and loves you, so now I'm even more excited for your impending bfp ahhh!!! 

sunny how is everything, about a week left til O right??

amber fx this is your month!

This trip has been amazing but DH and I are ready to go home and see our pups! I am well and truly pasta'd out but I just keep eating it! I've had alcohol aversions all trip so that's been a bummer. Two sips in I get crazy vertigo. So I guess I will clutch onto the pasta for dear life ha!


----------



## jmack54

I'm happy to hear AF hasn't come on full force yet!! I'm willing her away for you so we can celebrate your BFP. But even worst case just so you can curse her snuggled up in your own bed with some American food and your dogs snuggling you!! Sounds like an amazing trip. It's too bad you haven't been able to indulge in some fine Italian vino :) When are you guys leaving? I hope the trip back is smooth and easy. I'm sure your dogs will be happy to see you!!

Yes, it was a very weird moment with my sister. The way she looked at me was like her eyes were tearing up!! It was bizarre! 

So today is CD 22 for me, and I've never had a cycle where I didn't get spotting or AF on CD 24. And even on my spotting days I fully feel AF. So by Wednesday I should be having a better idea if the witch is on her way or not!! 

Amber- how are you feeling? Looks like you are probably in the TWW right? I hope this is it for you!


----------



## babylights

Keeping everything crossed for you jmack!!!!!!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks babylights!! When does your plane leave??


----------



## babylights

We leave tomorrow but have a few layovers - can't wait to be home!! And can't wait for your good news when I land!!


----------



## jmack54

Yay I hope you have a safe flight home!! How are you feeling today? Like AF is coming? anything more than spotting?


----------



## babylights

Thank you! No cramps, no sign of the witch, small amount of spotting early in the day and nothing since.


----------



## jmack54

Ah babylights thats good!!! Has that ever happened to you before the witch showed up?? if not, a little spotting isn't necessarily a bad sign.... especially with no other signs of AF!!! Eek keeping my hopes WAY up for you girlie!!


----------



## babylights

Thanks friend! No I usually have a very predictable set of signs before af, but to be honest I'm not that optimistic. One thing that's super weird, and totes tmi, but just now in the shower I thought there was something white around my nipple (that I noticed because they are huge right now!) and when I squeezed, there was a tiny bit of white stuff that came out each time! So bizarre. I think af is just messing with my head big time &#128533;


----------



## jmack54

Whaaat!! That's crazy! Do you know what it is?? That does not seem like something that would happen if AF is coming....!!! Are you going to test when you get home?? Ummm also I just stalked your previous charts and you never have made it past 16 DPO without AF!! Omggggg I will die of happiness if we are celebrating your BFP!! You stay cautious, I stay excited for you :)

I've been chill and relaxed all cycle but now that I'm at 10 DPO tomorrow I'm getting a little antsy!! Every little thing I'm either thinking it's AF coming and I'm out or that I might be on my way to a BFP!!


----------



## babylights

Ahh I can't wait til tomorrow, I'm so super excited for your bfp! I'll stay excited for you too, I have more than enough excitement for ten people!!! 

I think it's colostrum, which apparently only leaks early if you've already had a baby so I seriously don't know. It may be my crazy, just straight coming out of my skin now lol! Still a tiny bit of brown spotting, and my boobs hurt more than ever and the veins are getting nutty all over my body now. I guess I'll test when I get home, if af hasn't shown up. I feel very strangely neutral and like...blah right now. But I'm absolutely giddy for you jmack!!! Doing all kinds of excited dances in my head &#128516;


----------



## jmack54

Woke up today and took my temp and it was super low and I just wiped and saw brown tint... looks like I'm out. Feeling super defeated today. :(


----------



## babylights

Oh no jmack :( Wait it out with me, fx it's not af for either of us!!!


----------



## babylights

How are you feeling otherwise hon? Any signs of the witch?


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no :( :( I was so happy reading what your sister said. I really hope this isn't AF jmack! Don't know what to say hun :hugs: 

Babylights; have a safe trip home! Still keeping my FX AF stays away for you too dear.


----------



## steph1607

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining you?! 

DH and I have been TTC since coming off the pill almost a year ago. I had no AF at all so was referred to a fertility doctor who diagnosed PCOS. After various tests (SA, HSG etc.) we were told all looked good and we are just contending with the PCOS at this point... I was given Norethisterone to trigger AF (which was practically non-existant), and then Clomid 50mg to take on CD2-6. Today is CD 14 and have had zero signs that O is coming and have CD21 blood test next Tuesday. I've been feeling pretty fed up in general, but especially these past couple of days, but reading your posts I saw how friendly and excitable everyone seems to be so thought I would join in! :)


----------



## AmberR

Babylights that sounds like a good sign! Can't wait for you to test! Safe travels! 

Welcome Steph! I have been trying for 8 months now, but haven't seen the doctor about it yet. Figuring I will make an appt soon. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## jmack54

Ok babylights... I'm gonna stick it out with you :) I don't really feel other symptoms of AF yet... we shall see! How about you?? How are you feeling, any witchy signs? 
I am excited for you to be home and relaxed at your own house so we can celebrate your BFP!!!

Thanks so much Sunny, your support is all you have to say. xoxo

Welcome Steph, we would be glad to have you join! 

How are you doing Amber?? Do you think you have O'd??


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- I'm kind of in limbo here as I'm not sure if I have O'd or not... AF is due by the 18th so just waiting to see what happens. No unusual symptoms or anything like that for me!


----------



## steph1607

Thank you ladies!

Amber do you have a fairly regular cycle and everything? I think seeing the doctor can only be a good thing really if you're concerned it's taking longer than you thought, hopefully everything is all fine and dandy and you can just continue trying without too much stress (which is much easier for me to say than to actually do myself!).

Fingers crossed for you Jmack!


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome Steph! That's great that you went through all the tests already and they haven't found anything except PCOS. Women with PCOS can easily get pregnant using Clomid or Metformin so it definitely seems that you're on the right track!

Are you using OPK's or do you take your temperature to confirm your ovulation?


----------



## steph1607

Hi Sunny!

Yeah, I'm glad it's just the one issue for now - although I had no symptoms at all other than absent periods so it was still a bit of a shock. It's hard when you come off birth control to imagine anything other than getting pregnant within a few months.

I haven't been using OPKs because apparently they often aren't accurate with PCOS anyway. As this is my first cycle of Clomid, I've also decided to not temp yet in the hopes that I would just relax a bit more rather than monitoring everything. So really the only signs of O that I would be able to notice would be if I had any stomach pain or changes in CM.


----------



## jmack54

No additional spotting or period today which is the first that's ever happened to me. I had one light brown spot at 6:30am and nothing since. But my super low temp today and that I usually start my period day 24 or 25 has me being very pessimistic that AF will be here in the next day or two... blah. 

Sunnybe- have you started using OPKs this cycle??

Babylights when do you get back I neeeeed you!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great news jmack!The temp dip and the spotting could just be because of implantation. Getting excited for you :D :D 

What CD do you usually ovulate Steph? I've heard that Clomid can make you O sooner.

As for me; just started OPK's again yesterday. I'm due to O this Sunday I think. Had a weird temp spike this morning though but I'm guessing it's just one of those random things. 

Babylights, are you back home yet?


----------



## jmack54

Thanks SunnyBe :) :) I woke up this morning expecting AF but she's not here yet and no spotting either. But my temp was still really low this morning so I'm sure she's on her way. Just weird that I would get one spot and then nothing for another 24 hours when that has never happened to me before!

Yay sunny!! So excited for you to catch that eggy this month!! I'm glad you already started using OPKs so you can more easily ignore that fluke temp jump! I get those before O but my temps are more all over the place than yours are. I hope that preseed and your longer LP are the perfect combo for you this month!!


----------



## steph1607

I haven't had any cycle at all since coming off BC almost a year ago, Sunny, so no idea when I would expect to O with Clomid, if at all.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh of course Steph, forgot about that! So next weeks' CD21 blood test will hopefully tell you you've O'd. Do you feel any different now that you're on Clomid compared to your other cycles?

Jmack, that is pretty weird indeed! Well, as long as AF's not there yet, I'm staying positive for you girl! 

We tried Preseed yesterday and the day before but didn't do the whole applicator thing. That just felt... unromantic I guess lol. Just used it as an ordinary lube and didn't use that much. I'll probably up the dose a bit during my fertile window.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just saw your chart babylights :( I know you were already expecting it but this just really sucks. So sorry.


----------



## jmack54

Aw bummer babylights... I hope you are at home safe and sound and relaxing at your own house cursing that witch!!! Glad you had a normal cycle now though and you will be getting your BFP soon I know it!! 

Sunny that's what I did too, just used it as regular lube since I didn't want to stop in the middle of sexy time to use the applicator haha!! So excited for you this cycle!!


Well it's been a day and a half since I had a spot of brown and nothing since then. So strange. I don't feel AF yet either but I know she can show up out of nowhere so I'm staying cautious expecting her. I'm ready for AF to just be here if it's going to happen but I also know my LP should be longer. If my temp dropped though is my LP already over? FF doesn't show that but it kinda seems like it should...


----------



## steph1607

Sunny I feel zero difference unfortunately! We've been BDing every other day since CD 8 (today is CD 16) and we'll keep that up for a couple of weeks, but then my husband's late shifts begin again which makes things a little trickier. Eurgh he came home from work yesterday and one of our friends had just let everyone know that his girlfriend is expecting. They've been together all of 7 months so we have been TTC longer than they have even known each other, so frustrating!


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmackkkk your temp!!! What is going on :D 

Yeah I wondered the same thing about the length of the LP after a temp drop. Does that mean that it's over? Well, your chart goes to show that a temp drop doesn't necessarily mean that it will stay down all the way until your next LP. 

Steph, yeah I totally get why you feel frustrated. I can't stand hearing how easily other people get pregnant while there are a ton of other ladies out there who have been trying for years with no success. I hope their relationship is up to the task of raising a kid.


----------



## jmack54

Ah sunnybe thanks for checking on me I'm soooo confused!!

So today I'm having brown discharge but no red or AF yet. Is brown considered spotting? I'm not sure if I should consider it spotting or not. 

Anyway I am feeling really weird today. I have a bad headache and am nauseous... 

Just took a test and BFN... just waiting for her to show today now. :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Ommgg TEST pleaseee :D :D :D It's the only way to know for sure and well, why not right? You're already expecting AF so things can only get better. That's how I see it at least ;) 

I mark brown discharge as spotting. That doesn't mean that AF is on her way though as tons of women have spotting, especially in early pregnancy.


----------



## jmack54

Just took a test and got a BFN :( guess she will be showing up today. This TWW was bruuuuutal!


----------



## SunnyBe

:( So sorry love. It's not over until AF shows up though so I'm still keeping my FX for you. I just don't get why your temp would go up if it's really AF... It could also be that your O date is off and you O'd later than you thought.


----------



## steph1607

Jack I feel your pain, but I'm joining Sunny and keeping fingers crossed for you.

Yes exactly, they can barely know each other properly yet, but hopefully they'll do just fine. I hate feeling so bitter about it, makes me feel like such a bitch &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## jmack54

Ugh Steph I feel the same way, I keep hearing about people getting pregnant like all around me!

Looks like AF is here. At least I know now the waiting is the worst part. 

Thanks for all the support loves xoxo


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry to hear that jmack :( waiting is the worst for sure but this sucks no matter how you look at it. Drink some good wine and watch a romcom :hugs:


----------



## jmack54

Thanks sunny xoxo I appreciate you! Now I'm ready to root you on through O and TWW!


----------



## SunnyBe

How are you feeling today jmack? Will you be doing anything different this month?

Any signs of O Steph?

Babylights, Amber, where are you ladies!

I'm still waiting on that + OPK, hopefully this weekend!


----------



## jmack54

Rooting for your strong positive OPK Sunny!!

Since I O so early I'm already getting mentally prepared! I think I'll temp and use OPKs again this cycle :) I am feeling good and positive so I think it'll be a good cycle!!

Babylights- hope you are doing ok girlie! Assuming you are just taking a break which I totally get. Would love to hear from you if you ever get back on! xoxo


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyy got a blazing positive OPK just now :D Earliest ever at CD15. Not sure if my cycles are normalizing or if it's because I'm not using prenatal vitamins this month. Hope I'll have a nice long LP as well (preferably one of those 9 month kinds ;)) 

I'm so glad you're feeling positive this cycle jmack! As long as temping and OPKs don't stress you out too much it's nice to have reassurance that your body is functioning the way it should.


----------



## jmack54

Positive OPK today!?? YAY!! SO excited for you! That is awesome. Have fun BD'ing a little early!! Can't wait for your 9 month long LP! ;) 

Yeah I think after taking a month off of temping and OPKs I am in a good place to do them again just for confirmation!


----------



## steph1607

SunnyBe said:


> How are you feeling today jmack? Will you be doing anything different this month?
> 
> Any signs of O Steph?
> 
> Babylights, Amber, where are you ladies!
> 
> I'm still waiting on that + OPK, hopefully this weekend!


Sunny, I went against my word and used an OPK on Thursday evening (2 in fact!!) but they didn't seem very clear to me and all I could think of was that they don't always work with women PCOS anyway so I quickly binned them before I could think too much :haha: But I have been trying to monitor any changes to my cervix and I have noticed it's got higher so who knows! We'll just crack on with BDing every other day for now I guess! 
Happy Easter weekend to everyone :flower:


----------



## AmberR

Yay for earlier + OPK sunnybe! Nothing to exciting going on for me. AF is due Monday so just playing the waiting game now!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies :) 

Steph, women with PCOS sometimes have a higher LH pulse throughout their cycle. So some women (not all) will have days of positive OPK's which makes it less reliable. Have you had lots of positive OPK's in the past? If not, I would just test all the way through your surge. It's most reliable when used together with measuring BBT to confirm if the surge was actually followed by O of course. That being said... you're going in for a CD21 draw anyway and if you don't want to get too obsessed TTC, I wouldn't even worry about it :)

Amber, just two more days!! Are you going to be testing at all or are you going to wait until AF shows up. I'm keeping my FX for you!

p.s. I just noticed that there's no BD row in my chart. It shows up just fine on my app so not sure if it's always been like that or if it's something new. I'll see if there is something I can change.

Hope y'all have a nice weekend :)


----------



## AmberR

If AF doesn't show by Monday then I will test... anxious to see what happens, but I am not feeling very confident about this month! 
On another note I have a friend who is due in a week and I can't wait to snuggle her sweet baby boy! I finally got over the being jealous part and am now just feeling excited for her!
Plus I got to snuggle another friends 17 month old today who is such a cutie! Finally feeling more positive about everything and wanting to stick to the thought that it will happen for us when it's meant to be!


----------



## AmberR

I hope you ladies had a wonderful Easter weekend. AF started today unfortunately so onto the next cycle for me! Thinking we will still stick to the relaxed method for now. Going to try to make an appt with the midwives as I am overdue for my annual exam. 
Sunnybe your temps are looking good!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Amber! I really hope you'll soon get your BFP.


----------



## jmack54

Sorry to hear that Amber, hang in there. We will all be celebrating soon :)


----------



## babylights

Hiiii everyone! Ok I just went back to read and thank you so much for your sweet messages, you girls are seriously the best!!! &#128149;

jmack what is going on??!? I know you've done a test but your lp is never this long right?? ahhh!! I know what you're gonna say but temps are meaningless when your af is so late ahhhhh!!!!

sunny YAY for a nice dark opk, and early at that!!! So exciting!

amber sorry about af hon 

steph gl this month!

afm so obvi I got af, she came during one of our flights home and it sucked so bad!!! We finally got home and I just went into hibernation. Luckily I was able to do the Day 3 testing and I just heard back from my dr. and it's not the worst news but def not the best. My FSH levels are a little higher than ideal (12.5 versus under 10), but my AMH levels are super encouraging. She said considering my age and the FSH levels, she recommends an appointment with an RE and I totally agree. She said a lot of women in my position opt to go straight to IVF and after doing some reading I def see the logic of that. But for the financial aspect we'd be starting tomorrow, most likely. DH is super on board with moving forward with an RE and is very reassuring. These test results have quite the way of making you feel like there's something crazy wrong with your body! My dr. did say that plenty of her patients get pregnant naturally with these kinds of numbers so I'm just trying not to fall into the black vortex of worst case scenarios. 

Wow sorry for my novel of an update! I'm happy to be back and chatting with everyone, I need to do some serious catching up! &#10084;


----------



## jmack54

Yayyyyyyyy babylights I am so happy to hear from you!!! Sorry to hear that AF came on your plane! What a bitch. Your doctor sounds helpful and your DH is super encouraging. I'm sure IVF is a really hard decision to make especially because it is so costly. You know we will be here supporting you through whatever you end up doing! Can't wait to hear more about your journey :)

Sorry to fake you out, I was just messing with my Fertility Friend today. So last Thursday (12 DPO), I got what was like a super super light period starting at about noon. It lasted into the next day, again just still super light. There was bright red and some flow, so I'm sure it was AF. But then it just stopped completely. It was only like a day and a half long period and never heavy. I was just kind of confused so I was messing with my chart today to see what it would look like if I didn't mark those two light days because I still feel kind of off... 

But between my temperatures and having some bright red flow I'm sure it was AF. I might test tomorrow morning again just to be safe :)


----------



## babylights

ahhh jmack that sounds so super out of the ordinary for you!! I mean even the 12dpo is late for you right?? I'm not counting you out yet missy!

Thanks for your encouragement, it feels so weird to suddenly be in the land of IVF. I think a part of me is trying to rush to that because I don't want to go through the heartache of ttc while rushing against the clock, which isn't very wise, so I'm trying to reign myself in. I'm kinda just gonna rely on DH so that cooler heads will prevail &#128578; And the top rated clinics all have waitlists anyway, because, of course. I feel super dazed and weird &#128566;


----------



## jmack54

Definitely unusual for me. My periods are usually short but at least 3 days and def heavier than this one was... but beteeen getting a negative FRER on 12 DPO and my temps being low it's just hard to imagine it wasn't AF. I think I've decided I'll take a test with FMU tomorrow just to be safe since I'm still having some preggo symptoms. Thanks for your optimism!!

Yes the land of IVF is definitely foreign to me as well so I can imagine how you must be feeling! I think this is a perfect time to rely on cool DH to help make logical decisions because even the most relaxed of us can get a little overwhelmed with this ttc journey. Are you guys trying again naturally this cycle?


----------



## babylights

omg jmack...
everything crossed for you!!!!

Yup trying naturally this cycle, and my dr. said we can do Clomid the next few cycles, prob while we wait to get an appointment with an RE. Hopefully all of this fretting will be over nothing and I'll have a bfp soon! 

Is it weird that the only thing I can think through this current haze is "well shoot this all kinda sucks - I'm gonna eat that pad thai I've been trying to avoid!" ??


----------



## jmack54

Omg you are so funny and you just made me SO hungry for some pad Thai!!! Hahaha


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi babylights!! Glad to have you back :D 

Did they just test FSH and AMH or did you also get your estradiol measured? I'm asking because FSH and estradiol are highly correlated (thinking about your low estrogen/estrogen medication). AMH is a _much _better predictor of ovarian reserve than FSH though. FSH really fluctuates from cycle to cycle. I've seen studies showing no difference at all between <5, <10 and <15 FSH levels leading the researchers to combine the groups together to form the "low FSH" group to compare them with medium (15-25) or high (>25) to investigate (IVF) pregnancy rates. 

Any test updates jmack? It definitely seems like an unusual cycle for you!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls- I tested today with FMU and got a BFN. Not surprising and I'm not bummed or anything. Just helpful to put my mind at ease for now (and so I can stop endlessly googling the not so pretty topic of potentially heavy implantation bleeding haha)

I'm already coming up on O this weekend for this cycle! I love when my fertile window falls on the weekend. So this will be a good one! 

I'm a little concerned about how light my period was that my uterine lining wasn't thick enough to implant. Any suggestions on how to thicken that or increase it naturally?

How are you feeling sunny?? It's that post-O no symptom spotting time for you!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Babylights- how are you feeling today?


----------



## steph1607

jmack54 said:


> Hey girls- I tested today with FMU and got a BFN. Not surprising and I'm not bummed or anything. Just helpful to put my mind at ease for now (and so I can stop endlessly googling the not so pretty topic of potentially heavy implantation bleeding haha)
> 
> I'm already coming up on O this weekend for this cycle! I love when my fertile window falls on the weekend. So this will be a good one!
> 
> I'm a little concerned about how light my period was that my uterine lining wasn't thick enough to implant. Any suggestions on how to thicken that or increase it naturally?
> 
> How are you feeling sunny?? It's that post-O no symptom spotting time for you!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Babylights- how are you feeling today?


Afternoon! I'm also interested to hear anyone's suggestion with regards to lining thickness. My periods have to be triggered by Norethisterone (three times since January) and are always so light, as in a couple of days of spotting and that's it. I asked my fertility doctor if I should be concerned and he did say no, but obviously that never stops us worrying! When he did an ultrasound in January, I remember he said 'your lining looks good', but I didn't ask any questions annoyingly so not sure what he really meant :haha:


----------



## babylights

Hey sunny!! It's nice to be back :) How are you doing?? They did check my estradiol and while it was low considering I was only CD3 (still well within range), she didn't mention it so I'm assuming it was fine. I did read that AMH is a better indicator, and thinking back on our conversation, she brought up IVF because of the combination of age/FSH + my anxiousness to get pregnant right away + family planning purposes/freezing embryos. So DH and I are def going to put ourselves on some waiting lists, but I don't think we're quite in IVF land yet. 

jmack I'm glad you're not left wondering anymore, and you're already almost back in your fertile window!! I feel like our bodies start doing really strange things once you start ttc, so frustrating! I wouldn't worry unless it becomes a chronic thing though.


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for the reassurance!! Going to get ready to O again and have fun with it and try to stay relaxed about it :)

Our cycles may be pretty close again this time so we can live through the TWW together!


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmack: O-weekend is the best :D How long and heavy are your periods usually? With you O-ing that early, it could be that the lining doesn't have long enough to fully develop. There's a well proven solution though; vaginal Viagra. If this is a frequent thing I would do some research about it.

Steph; how did the CD21 blood draw go? I hope it shows you O'd! 

Babylights: I completely understand. We already decided that if we can't get pregnant within a reasonable time, we'd go for IVF, skipping IUI. We're not going to spend 20-30k (or move to Illinois with their fertility-friendly health insurance plans) on treatments though so I looked at alternatives. One of the most attractive options so far seems going to the Czech Republic for IVF. The costs average around $2500 and they have great success rates. Lots of US/UK ladies are going the fertility tourism- route so there's plenty of information out there. I had a colleague from the Czech Republic and he always bragged about the health care there. He's a doctor and was shocked to see the state of some of our hospitals.


----------



## steph1607

Thanks Sunny, blood test was earlier on this afternoon so hopefully I can phone the fertility clinic by the weekend for the outcome :)


----------



## babylights

jmack yay! Really hoping this is our last tww for a long 9+ month time!!

sunny thanks for the info! I'll def look into that, I'd read that a lot of ppl go the fertility tourism route but thought it sounded super stressful, but you've definitely piqued my interest so I'm going to look into it more closely. I know IVF is super invasive but absent the huge financial factor I really can't see too many arguments against it if it's just not happening naturally.


----------



## jmack54

Ugh you guys I'm having some lower abdominal pain, especially on my lower right side. I set up an appt w my OBGYN tomorrow because I'm feeling a little off today. Thinking I might have an infection or something!


----------



## babylights

Oh no jmack, hope it's not anything serious!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks girl ill keep you posted. It's actually kind of gone now... hmmm


----------



## babylights

Do you think it's your follicles starting to get going? Bc I had that a couple days ago and it's now gone. But I think I'm really sensitive to my body.


----------



## jmack54

Maybe? I've never felt that before! I agree w you though I think I'm super perceptive and probably hypersensitive to everything going on w my body right now...


----------



## babylights

Yup and timing-wise it makes sense...


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck tomorrow jmack. I hope the doc will give you some answers.


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for the support girls. The pain is mostly on my right flank- kind of like a stitch pain. It comes and goes and isn't horribly painful. But I figure going to the doctor won't hurt anything and Just to be safe :)

Babylights- what do you feel when you feel your follicles start to get going?


----------



## SunnyBe

Any updates jmack? 

Steph: wow that's a long time to wait for results to come in. I was thinking it'd be more like a 24 hour thing like most other blood tests! How are you feeling?

Babylights: yeah it's very invasive and I never expected to even _think_ about doing any kind of assisted reproductive therapy, but here we are. If things aren't just happening naturally... 
Take a look at Reprofit, Zlin and IVF Cube. These are some of the big names out there, although I know that there are over 30 clinics in the country. Most (all?) centers have international coordinators who are there just for foreigners to help set things up.


----------



## babylights

Mine is on my left side, right on my pubic bone and a little above, and went from a stitch to an ache to little flutter/bubble feelings? Then yesterday I had a huge increase in cm, a migraine...I think any change in my hormones affects me like crazy. yay. 

What time is your appointment? Good luck and keep us posted!

sunny I think I'd always feared that I'd be in this boat so I feel very matter of fact about it, it's weird. I def hope we both don't need it though! I did some digging around and it looks like Spain (and a bunch of other countries) has a similar set-up as well, so it seems there are a lot of options out there. Speaking of options, we've put ourselves on some waitlists and I think our plan is to have multiple consultations to get a feel for where we are. After doing some research, I was so relieved that my AMH actually is super encouraging and as you said, FSH is less reliable. Do you have a deadline in mind when you'll start looking into things more?


----------



## steph1607

Sunny, they say it usually takes 2-3 working days for the clinic to receive the results. I'm hoping to know by the weekend. Although I reckon it's going to be a no O situation!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls- I am feeling pretty much normal today. Some tenderness where the pain was yesterday but no more pain. I think I'm going to go just to be safe. My appt is in about 3 hours so I will keep you posted after I go!


----------



## jmack54

Ok I just got back from the doctors office. The good news is she didn't seem too concerned and there was no vaginal infection or anything like that so nothing will prevent us from BD'ing this weekend for O time! YAY! I am so relieved.

Negative pregnancy test (urine sample).

They are also sending my urine sample in for testing to see if I have a UTI or kidney infection or anything developing. But she said she wasn't too concerned based on how mild my pain was and the location that it's in. It isn't my liver, appendix, ovaries, etc. So that's good! I feel better even just having gone :)

We also discussed TTC and she said it's fine if I have 24 day cycles as long as they are regular (which they are) and it's fine to have short/light periods as long as they are regular as well (which they have been but this last cycle was a little shorter than normal). She wasn't concerned. She also said it is not yet O time based on CM that she observed when she did a vaginal exam so I'm not ovulating yet so that's good :)

Thanks for the support girlies! DH was happy to hear we can try again this weekend and that nothing is wrong it the babymaking areas LOL :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear that jmack! It nice to get that reassurance that it wasn't something serious.


----------



## babylights

I'm so glad you got the all clear jmack! You actually inspired me to make an appointment to get checked out too, just in case &#128578;


----------



## jmack54

Thanks girls!! I'm still having the tenderness and pinching on my right side but now that I went to the doctor I'm not stressing about it :)

How are you girls doing?? I appreciate all the love!


----------



## AmberR

Glad to hear it is nothing serious Jmack!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Amber!! How are you doing? Any new updates?


----------



## SunnyBe

Babylights; we'll try until the end of the year I think before going the IVF route. By then, we have tried over a year and I feel like we have given it enough time for it to happen naturally. But yeah, let's hope none of it will be necessary for any of us! :)


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- not too much going on here. Had another very light period so wondering if that is cause for concern. Still need to make an appt with a midwife or OB- I'm overdue for my annual exam anyway, but I'm looking for a new one so having a hard time deciding where I want to go!


----------



## jmack54

Aw yeah Amber I'm sure you'll feel better once you have an appt. Do you have any friends or family who have had babies that could recommend someone to you? I always find it easier to go with recommendations than trying to find someone on my own! I hope you get some answers and hopefully get your BFP very soon! :)


----------



## steph1607

Got my results today, didn't O with the Clomid. Waiting for a call back from the consultant on Monday to see if I have to up the dosage. Lovely start to the weekend.


----------



## AmberR

Jmack I've got some recommendations, but just need to finally make the call!
Steph- sorry the clomid didn't work this time. Hope the increased dosage does the trick!


----------



## jmack54

aw so sorry to hear that steph! Glad you are getting it figured out though.

Amber- i hear ya! 

Have a good weekend girlies! It's BD weekend for me :)


----------



## AmberR

Yay for BD weekend!!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks guys! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends... especially you Jmack!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girlies! Happy Sunday! I just got a blaaaaazing positive OPK this morning! I'm a little hungover today I'm so old haha! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## steph1607

Ha Jmack I feel your pain, I cannot handle alcohol like I could in my rugby playing days! Great news for the positive OPK, lots of BDing I hope.

We gave up the BDing every other day mid last week after the blood test results and have just gone back to doing it whenever it takes our fancy! But yesterday morning I had some slight cramping and kind of watery CM (although I am rubbish at interpreting CM), so I don't know if this is the Clomid doing its job after all or what...


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!

Glad you got that positive OPK jmack! Hope you had a fun weekend :D 

Sorry to hear that Steph :( Did the doctor recommended upping the dose to 100 or are you going to try 50 mg for another cycle? I can understand that BD-ing every other day can get tiresome and it probably takes the fun out of it after a while too.

I'm pretty bummed. Had a huge temp drop this morning which means AF will be here later today. Ugh :( I'm only 9 DPO so it'll be another super short LP for me.


----------



## jmack54

Oh no Sunny I'm so sorry!! I know that feeling all too well. I always get a big temp drop and then its just a matter of time before AF shows. It is so frustrating when you see that low temp first thing in the morning too. I'm going to stay positive for you until AF shows up in case it could be an implantation dip :) xo


----------



## babylights

sunny sorry about the temp drop :( I'll join jmack in staying hopeful for you that it was implantation!

jmack yay for a blazing positive! I think I will O in the next couple of days. 

afm I'm feeling pretty devastated about my test results and the thought of needing ivf. It's just this sinking feeling of dread that didn't come on right away but that's now always with me. This sucks &#128542;


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support ladies! 99.9% sure it's AF though. It's absolutely horrible seeing that temp drop in the early morning but I'm thankful for the heads up at least. 

Sorry you're feeling down babylights :( You still do have a great chance of getting pregnant naturally hun. I personally see it as a kind of insurance policy. I'm even considering going for an oocyte retrieval + fertilization to let them store the best embryos for later use. Ideally, we'd want more than one kid but I don't want us to have to rush just because of my age.

What would your timeline look like if you decide to go the IVF route? Did your doctor make any recommendations as to what to try in the meanwhile?


----------



## babylights

Thanks sunny, it just changes things once you go from your own proactive choice to being told by the dr. that that's what she recommends, ya know? Before my test results my dr. said she'd most likely have us try naturally for a few more months before moving on to even Clomid. And now every time I ask a question she reiterates her recommendation to speak with an RE. Trying to stay positive but it definitely changes the whole ttc experience for sure. To suddenly be out of the hopeful, natural phase is a shock to the system.

I think we're gonna try Clomid for a few months since there are waitlists for all the the highly rated clinics in our area, so we might as well try that while we wait.

Any sign of the witch? I hope she stays away!! xx


----------



## jmack54

Babylights- I don't even know what to say. I'm so sorry you're feeling down, which couldn't be a more understandable reaction. I know I would feel the same. I hope you and your awesome supportive dh can stay positive trying naturally until you figure out next steps. I will always be here rooting you on no matter what happens.


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much jmack for your sweet words. I requested the CD21 progesterone test to see if I'm even ovulating so hopefully that gives us a better idea of where we're at. I so hope this month makes me eat all my words and we both get our bfp! Oh and my tests came back negative for uti too yay haha sorry tmi &#128514;


----------



## jmack54

Nothing would make me happier than celebrating our BFPs at the same time!!!! Oh good! Haha so glad neither of us have UTIs lol


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- yay for + OPK!

Sunnybe- sorry about your temp drop :(

Babylights- sorry to hear what you are going through must be very frustrating. Fx'd you get your BFP before you even have to see an RE!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry if I rationalized things a bit too much babylights, didn't mean to hurt your feelings. I get that it's extremely tough. It's just my way of coping with these things I guess.


----------



## babylights

No need to apologize, you didn't hurt my feelings at all! I had a similar mindset, it just changes once you're on the other side of it I guess. Sorry the witch got you :( I just got a positive opk so we can all wait in some version of the tww together!


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear that babylights. When I re-read my comment I felt as if I played down the situation, didn't want you to get the wrong impression! 

Woohoo for positive OPK :D Go catch that eggy! 

Jmack, looks like you O'd yesterday. Nice :D


----------



## jmack54

Hey Sunny- I came to check hoping you had avoided the witch. Sorry she got you this time. I hope you are indulging in some fun things to cheer you up. My prescription is a cocktail and some pizza :) Just depends on your favorite vices. Sending you lots of good vibes!

I think I ovulated yesterday!! Yay!! Now I've got about 11-12 days of TWW madness.

So glad you got our positive OPK Babylights!! Looks like we are headed into the TWW together... where the days go by so so slowly. Is it only tuesday?? haha wishing you luck this cycle. let's think BFP BFP BFP!!!


----------



## babylights

Hows everyone doing today??

sunny I hope you had a nice big cocktail and ate some junk food!

jmack yay for ovulating! Here we go, into what is hopefully our last tww for a while!

I just made an appointment with an RE for next Thursday 5/4! Already dreading hearing more bad news. But at least we'll know where we're at/possible next steps etc. I think I ovulated yesterday but I didn't get an accurate temp yesterday morning, so despite this morning's spike I'm not sure. Good thing I'm doing the CD21 progesterone test!


----------



## jmack54

Hi Babylights!! Definitely looks like you ovulated!! And look at that BD! WOO!! get it girl! TWW here we are. Kinda boring before you can even symptom spot huh?

What is this CD21 Progesterone test?? I haven't heard of it but sounds great. I want one haha

Hey good for you for setting up an appointment with the RE! I think it is good to have information. Even if it isn't always GOOD information it really is just providing you with more knowledge and it's not like it changes the circumstance ya know? I'm proud of you!! Also what if you show up at the RE pregnant? that would be amazing.

So with my short LP looks like I only have 10 more days until AF should be arriving! eek! I have been doing some short meditations and focusing on fertility so hopefully that is helping :)

Sunny what's new with you??


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhw thanks ladies :) I'm always feeling more optimistic when starting a new cycle compared to the TWW so I'm doing well. 

DH did a bunch of research and ordered some vitamins and supplements for him to use. It takes about 3 months to see any effects though so we'll have to be patient!

I see cross hairs jmack :D Did you plan any distractions during this TWW? 

Great looking temp spike babylights! I'm sure the CD21 draw will show some good looking progesterone levels.


----------



## steph1607

Haha Jmack, the day 21 blood test confirms if you O'd!


----------



## babylights

lol jmack! CD21 testing for all! It measures progesterone ostensibly secreted by the corpus luteum if you've ovulated. I figured it can't hurt to have it ya know? Dang girl you're practically in the home stretch! And almost the weekend - any fun plans? We have a birthday thing to go to so I'm looking forward to that. And omg about the bd - omg. That'd be amazing if I was preggers and didn't even need an RE!! Thanks so much for the support, I appreciate it so much! &#128151;

sunny yay for new supplements and a super proactive DH! I hope they do the trick, and sooner than three months!

steph how goes it with you??

afm got a pretty nice temp spike again so fingers crossed! My boobs have been kiiiiiiiilllllllllliiiiiiiiing me, apparently the signs that I thought meant something the last couple months are now my new normal &#129335;A bit of news is I don't think we're gonna do our May 4 RE appt - it was through our main healthcare provider but our insurance doesn't cover infertility so just the first consult appt is $400-800! And that's without any testing or anything! The top private clinics do free initial consults, albeit with crazy waitlists to actually get started. But since we're kind of on a fact-finding mission as of now I don't think a first consult is worth that much, especially since we'd most likely go through a private clinic if it came to that anyway. We just have to fill out the forms and hopefully we can talk to someone soon!


----------



## steph1607

You don't want to miss out on all the fun Jmack! 

Oh Babylights that is crazy money, fingers crossed you get to talk to someone sooner rather than later. Waiting for appointments drives me round the bend.

Oooh Sunny, what stuff did you get for DH? Mines sperm analysis was good but I figure nothing can hurt!

AFM, finally heard back from the gynae clinic today, the consultant wants us to up my Clomid dosage to 100mg for the next cycle. Already dreading the side effects. Just need to pick up a prescription for more AF trigger pills, take a pregnancy test just to be sure and then we can crack on. &#128522;


----------



## babylights

Ooh steph we're gonna try Clomid this upcoming cycle, how horrid were the side effects??


----------



## steph1607

Oh, in that case sorry for the dramatics! For me the main things were bloating (which I also get from the AF trigger ones anyway) and really low mood. I also did have night sweats a couple of times which are unpleasant but nothing too terrible. I think a lot of people take them in the evening to try and reduce side effects. When will you be taking them? I'll be 100mg CD2-6. Fingers crossed for us both &#128522;


----------



## babylights

No worries, I'd really rather know ahead of time so I'm not blindsided haha! Yes fingers crossed, I hope this is your month! I've just started my tww for this month so hopefully I won't need the Clomid, but in any case I'm going to discuss with my dr. and get a script when I see her next week. I'm so so sensitive to hormones so I'm already hoping that my DH makes it out alive lol &#128514;


----------



## steph1607

Haha they do put up with all sorts from us don't they! DH is a Police Officer so I'm a walk in the park compared to what he's used to dealing with!


----------



## babylights

haha they definitely do!

I have a killer sore throat - good enough reason to have some ice cream, right??


----------



## jmack54

You guys :haha: I'm dying about the CD 21 Progesterone test LOL 
I hope it shows you O'd babylights! and totally hear you on the RE appt, that is way too much money to spend on the consult without insurance. You will get it figured out!! 

Steph your DH being a police officer I'm sure you are just a peach to be around compared to what he is used to!! That is too funny.

Sunny I'm so glad you are in a good place ready for a new cycle!! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

So we have followed the SMEP up until this point, we just need to BD today for it to be completed. So I think I'll get on that tonight so we can see if the SMEP does the trick this month so we can all find out!! 

Why did you have to mention ice cream?? I'm going to have to go get some now. maybe frozen yogurt?? haha!


----------



## babylights

Frozen yogurt yummmm... What kind are you gonna get?? I could go for some green tea ice cream mmmmm

You guys the progesterone symptoms are killing me. Migraine, boob pain that makes me wanna cry - and I barely even have boobs so this is entirely unfair!!! That plus the sore throat and DH is getting all excited, meanwhile I'm very purposely not getting excited - like ever again! lol


----------



## Babyme816

hello! 23 ttc baby numero uno! 
waiting for otk to come up positive for our first time, for the past 6 cycles we have been not preventing, but not taking ovulation tests, just tracking cycles on an app. this month we decided to get down to business and really try! very excited!!
wishing you the best of luck this month! keep us posted! tww is the worst! but i have a feeling after finding this site, with so many supportive people in the same situation, it will make it so much easier!


----------



## steph1607

Babyme, welcome! You are in great hands here, a lovely and hilarious group of girls! Fingers crossed you won't have long to wait until you get your BFP &#128522;


----------



## jmack54

Welcome, Babyme!! Let us know when you get that first OPK!! It's fun seeing two lines, even if it is just for O :)

Steph- what's new with you??

Babylights- I'm so sorry that damn progesterone!! Those symptoms sound terrible!!! I hope you can get some good rest and relaxation (and green tea ice cream.... yum) I've never tried that by the way I think I'm going to have to, sounds delish!

Ok you guys, it continues. On Tuesday my hairdresser asked me if I was pregnant (Not in an insulting way I don't look pregnant or anything). Then yesterday a coworker told me that she has a feeling that I'm going to get pregnant really soon. And then as I'm driving home from work yesterday one of my best friends from childhood who doesn't know we are ttc texted me that she had a dream that I was pregnant and that it was so realistic that she had to convince herself that it was just a dream! So weird!!

I wonder if I'm just giving off an energy like I am trying to get pregnant or something?? What's going on!


----------



## steph1607

Jmack take it and run with it, could be a sign of things to come! I had a horribly vivid dream the other day that I was having an ultrasound to see if I was pregnant...I wasn't!

Just had a great after work road trip to the gynae clinic and the GP surgery to get blood test forms, norethisterone tablets etc, only took 2 hours and some encounters with angry white van men. Unless I miraculously get a BFP in the morning, I will be starting my Norethisterone tomorrow for five days, then should start the Clomid week after next. Increased the dosage from 50mg to 100mg. Send me good vibes pleeeeease!

Happy 3 day weekend everyone (it's not just a UK thing is it?)


----------



## jmack54

Good vibes for you Steph!! BFP! BFP!!! Keep us posted! And enjoy your 3-day weekend... might just be a UK thing? What is it for?


----------



## steph1607

We always have a Bank Holiday for the first Monday in May, and the last &#128515;


----------



## jmack54

Ugh jealous!! I think I'll be moving over to the UK now... :)


----------



## steph1607

And then one in August too. And if Labour win the election in June they say they'll be creating 4 more, one for each patron saint of England, Wales, Scotland and Ireland &#128514;


----------



## SunnyBe

Nice Steph :D I wish we had more days off here in the US! I can't complain too much though as DH and I both get to work from home a lot. I hope the 100 mg of Clomid does the trick :)

I love that you're apparently sending out these pregnancy vibes jmack, maybe they're really on to something :D I just want one of you to get that BFP to give me some faith that it'll happen. It just seems so unlikely that none of us have gotten pregnant yet. I think we just need a bit of good luck to start off a pregnancy-streak!

Your chart is already looking amazing babylights! Progesterone symptoms suck though and it's so hard not to symptom spot. Just keep in mind that it's a necessary evil as we need that progesterone for sustaining pregnancy :) 

Welcome babyme! Keeping my FX for you this cycle.


----------



## jmack54

I was thinking the same thing SunnyBe!! Just based on odds alone one of us is bound to get a BFP soon!! It will be super exciting for everyone when one of us does :) :)

It's funny because after long enough of ttc with no BFP you start to think it is less likely that it will happen this time, when in reality it is actually MORE likely that it will happen!!


----------



## babylights

welcome babyme! gl this month!

jmack umm that is all kinds of amazing!!! Timing-wise it makes sense too, you're the first to test, everything crossed that you kick it off lady!

steph lucky you!! sending so many good bfp thoughts!

sunny working from home is the best! Any fun plans for the weekend??

afm I was just thinking that I never have any pregnancy dreams, I only have super weird action alien movie type dreams lol. The progesterone symptoms continue...it feels like I'm about to get af any second, it's throwing me off!


----------



## jmack54

Bahaha babylights your dreams sound amazing!!

It is snowing so much here!! We are having a snow day just watching movies and started a fire. I'm trying not to symptom spot so early it's so hard not to!!!


----------



## steph1607

Oh guys, DH and I went to a house party last night- I decided not to drink because I didn't want to feel bad today and thought it won't hurt to keep my body toxin free... well obviously everyone was making irritating jokes about me being pregnant. I get it so often and it honestly feels like I'm being kicked in the stomach each time. I know it's only natural because we're married and settled and all that, but I just wish people would think. You just never know what anyone's going through. Wish I wasn't so sensitive.


----------



## jmack54

Oh steph im so sorry girl. I totally understand. The same thing happened to me last cycle at a big group brunch, I wasn't drinking and one girl I'm not close with loudly announced to the table "are you pregnant!" And then everyone was joining in laughing and asking and even the waitress was like no drinks for this girl! Shes pregnant! It felt terrible and ruined my day. I also have people asking me excitedly a lot if we are going to have a baby and it gets really old because you don't want to explain your whole story. This experience will definitely change the way I think about and speak to other women in the future!


----------



## jmack54

Girls I'm in rough shape! I woke up today with a really bad cough almost bronchitis feeling and some mild chills. Ugh. Not feeling good at all :( I'm too worried about meds in the TWW. Does anyone know what is safe to take? Tylenol? Mucinex?


----------



## babylights

jmack I'm sorry! I'm in the same boat, my sore throat turned into a full on cold, cough, fever, the works! Ive just been taking Tylenol and will probably use the Neti Pot. fx it's for a good reason for us both!


----------



## AmberR

Sorry you are feeling ill ladies! Wishing you a speedy recovery! I'm not sure about which meds are safe to take. Feel better soon!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!

Sorry you're both feeling shitty :( Tylenol should be relatively safe in early pregnancy, while other OTC drugs such as aspirin and ibuprofen are associated with a higher miscarriage rate, take a look:


> Results 53 women (5%) reported prenatal NSAID use around conception or during pregnancy. After adjustment for potential confounders, prenatal NSAID use was associated with an 80% increased risk of miscarriage (adjusted hazard ratio 1.8 (95% confidence interval 1.0 to 3.2)). The association was stronger if the initial NSAID use was around the time of conception or if NSAID use lasted more than a week. Prenatal aspirin use was similarly associated with an increased risk of miscarriage. However, prenatal use of paracetamol, pharmacologically different from NSAIDs and aspirin, was not associated with increased risk of miscarriage regardless of timing and duration of use.

I hope y'all feel better soon!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks so much ladies! I called out of work today to rest. Hubby is making me tea and soup. Taking some Tylenol to keep the fever down, just hoping this doesn't hurt chances of implantation!

Babylights I'm sorry you are sick too!! Glad we are in the same boat love. You think it
Could be a good sign?? Xoxo


----------



## babylights

Thanks all! &#10084;&#65039; 

amber, steph, sunny - how are you ladies??

jmack they say Early Pregnancy Factor suppresses the immune system soooo...
haha meanwhile I've been feeling exactly like af is coming &#128514; Just with a constantly leaking nose lol


----------



## steph1607

Ooh sorry to hear you guys are sick. I had a cold last week and woke up so excited thinking it was a sign &#128514;

Thanks Jmack, you're right, my fertility problems have definitely made me much more aware of things that people are going through that we have no idea about. 

Day 3 of Norethisterone and starting to feel a little low and I can see my skin getting bad &#128555;

Hope you're all having a good Monday, can't believe we're in the fifth month already!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls! How are you feeling today? 

How long are you supposed to take Norethisterone Steph? And how long until AF starts after you stop? 

Any sign of ovulation Amber? 

Not much going on here. Still a week- 10 days until O so I'm just patiently waiting :)


----------



## steph1607

I take it 3 times a day for 5 days and then AF is supposed to come about 3 days later. Although my AF is generally about 2 days of spotting and that's that. Which causes me worries too, although the consultant says not to!


----------



## jmack54

Not feeling too good- I have a fever of 100.4, really hoping this doesn't hurt my chances this cycle :(


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- Had some cramping type feeling yesterday near where my left ovary is and had it around the same time last month, maybe that means something? That's all I've got... haha. 
Jmack- sorry you are not feeling well, I'm not certain but I wouldn't think it will hurt your chances!


----------



## jmack54

Just checking in on everyone! I've been home sick from work for the past three days with a low grade fever but I feel like I'm turning a corner today yay!!

How are you feeling babylights? 

Amber, sunny what's new girls?


----------



## babylights

So glad you're feeling better jmack!! I still have some congestion but otherwise feeling so much better too. When are you testing??

sunny, amber, steph how are you girls?

I had an appointment with my gyn today and we're going to start Clomid next cycle, and I'll be monitored so that's exciting! We have a phone consult with an RE on May 20 so I thought I might as well use the time in between to get a better idea of what's going on in there! My dr. reiterated her recommendation to go to IVF, but she cleared up that it's just for planning for #2, that she's sure I'll be pregnant this year - which DH got so excited about but she said that because of the 80% success rate of ttc within one year lol. Overall it was a positive appointment!


----------



## jmack54

That is all super exciting news babylights!! So happy for you!! I think it's great to stay positive and assume you'll be pregnant within the year- I know you will be! 

I think I'll test on Sunday if AF isn't here yet, how about you??

I'm really hoping that being so sick didn't kill any little eggs!


----------



## steph1607

You feeling even better today, Jmack? I know nothing about it but can't imagine that kind of sickness would kill off any eggs - bring on Sunday!!

That's exciting that you'll do a Clomid cycle, Babylights - have you been on Clomid before? Glad to hear that you had a positive appointment :)

I finished my Norethisterone yesterday, so based on previous cycles AF (or whatever it is that I actually get), should be here on Sunday hopefully and I will start Clomid on CD2. We go on holiday for a week the day after I should have my CD21 blood tests so at least if it's bad news I won't know until I get back! I so hope that I O this time.


----------



## jmack54

Thanks so much Steph. Feeling sooo much better today. Still have a nasty cough lingering but no fever. Nothing like being down and out sick to make you appreciate feeling healthy ya know? Now I just have about 3 more days to see if AF shows and I'm very regular so should know by Sunday! Eek!

I really hope you O this month too! Will this be your first cycle on Clomid? We will all be wishing you luck when you start!! Where are you going on holiday? We don't use that term here but I love it!


----------



## steph1607

Haha am I going on vacation then? We are off to Spain, we know people out there so accommodation is cheap, flights are cheap and it's lovely and hot!

Nope, I've been on Clomid before but with no luck, so this time my dosage has been doubled. So I'm expecting double the side effects unfortunately!

I've never really had a two week wait as such because my cycles are so crazy and I had no AF at all since stopping BC, but I can imagine it feels like a pretty long wait!


----------



## jmack54

That sounds like a perfect vacation Steph! I would love to go to Spain! Where do you live? 

Ah well at least you are familiar with Clomid. I hope the side effects are more minimal than you are expecting and that it does the trick! I hope you know the dread of the TWW very soon love!

I am feeling better but not 100%. I actually feel a little nauseous today. It's been almost impossible to symptom spot since I haven't been feeling well, which is probably a good thing! :)


----------



## steph1607

I really can't wait! We live in Hertfordshire, the county to the North of London. What about you? 

Yeah, if it does the trick I'm willing to have as many side effects as it can throw at me.

Oh nausea, isn't it annoying when symptoms could be because you're under the weather, but also symptoms of pregnancy! Every time I feel the slightest bit off I think 'yessss, this is it!!'


----------



## jmack54

Well I woke up to a huge temp plummet. Guess I'm out this month :( I am feeling so disappointed. :(


----------



## babylights

Oh no jmack :( Could it have anything to do with having been sick and the fever leaving?? Sending huge hugs, take it easy today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## steph1607

Sorry Jmack &#128532;

Remember though, our bodies do such weird things sometimes, could be another explanation like Babylights says. <3


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry girls for being MIA the last couple of days. Work was insane!

Jmack, I really wouldn't trust your temps right now. You're recovering and your body could still be adjusting. I'm keeping everything crossed!!! :hugs:

Any signs of AF yet Steph? Hopefully you'll get it by Sunday. Were your withdrawal bleedings light when you were still using BCP's? 

Excited to hear you'll be monitored babylights! It's great to get a little insight into what is going on with our bodies. Clomid may just do the trick! Now let's hope you won't need any of that and get that BFP in a few days.


----------



## steph1607

Hey Sunny! How's everything with you? Where are you at in your cycle at the moment?

Yeah when I was on the pill, they were pretty light too, but I would have to use tampons for the first couple of days, the ones I've had with these tablets innately need to use anything at all. Maybe this time will be different! 

Hope everyone has fun plans for the weekend, only a two day one for me this time &#128532;


----------



## SunnyBe

Let's hope it'll be a bloody mess this time ;) Although if it's going to be light, I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's only natural that you don't have a thick lining to shed if there hasn't been enough progesterone due to not ovulating. It'll much likely be different once you start to O. 

I'm at CD11 today. Probably another week or so before O. I'm a lot more relaxed about everything this cycle because I've been so busy at work. Hope I can keep it that way :D


----------



## steph1607

Hahahaha great time to be having a mouthful of dinner!

Oh definitely, relaxed is the way forward!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for all your support girls, but AF is definitely starting today, I already saw some light spotting. Going out for margaritas with my friends tonight to try to cheer me up. 

take care everyone keep me posted on whats happening with your cycles in more exciting stages :)


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry jmack :( I hope some Cinco de Mayo margaritas will cheer you up a bit. 

Babylights, I guess it's up to you to start the pregnancy streak that we'll all soon be on. No pressure... ;)


----------



## babylights

'ritas with the girls is the best idea jmack! Have an absolute blast tonight!! xx

sunny haha I'm trying my best! I should know on Tuesday what's what...

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## jmack54

You girls are the best! Babylights remember our old saying?? I think it's time I follow that!! Hahahaha!!!

I've got all my eggs in the babylights basket to get our BFP train rollin!! SunnyBe we might end up in a similar TWW with my early O this cycle! 


I'll have a margarita for all of us tonight!


----------



## babylights

lolol oh yes girl you better follow it, best saying ever!!!


----------



## steph1607

How's everyone doing on this grey Sunday???

AF arrived this morning so looks like I'll be starting Clomid again tomorrow.


----------



## jmack54

Aw bummer Steph sorry to hear that. Treat yourself to something to cheer you up today! Thinking of you xo

Babylights when are you going to test?? Are you waiting to see if AF shows before testing? We all have such good willpower we really need a POAS addict in this group to give us more fun haha!!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks Jmack, I knew it was coming because I stopped the Norethisterone on Wednesday so it's all good. Turned out sunny here in the end though so DH and I had a lovely pub lunch in the sun &#128522;


----------



## babylights

steph so glad to hear you had a great day with DH, fx this next cycle is your bfp!!

jmack I think I'll test on Tuesday at 14dpo, eeks!

Hope everyone's had/having a lovely weekend!


----------



## jmack54

Glad your Sunday turned out sunny steph :) :)

Babylights I cannot WAIT to see your test tomorrow! I think I may invent a BFP dance (similar to a rain dance) in preparation for it. How are you feeling?? Hope you had a nice weekend!!

Sunny how are you doing? Getting ready to O?


----------



## babylights

haha jmack I love it! I'm not feeling particularly encouraged though - I think I've trained myself not to get my hopes up. Just a waiting game now...but I still wanna hear about your dance &#128131; lol!

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## steph1607

Oooh hope you're not feeling the pressure Babylights!!

What's happening with you Jmack? Feeling 100% now?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope everyone had a great weekend :D 

Babylights your chart looks amazing!!! Hope that's a good sign. Keeping everything crossed for you.

How is AF Steph? You must be excited to start your higher Clomid dose. I hope the side effects are manageable. I'm sure it'll be a great preparation for the side effects of pregnancy :D

How are you doing jmack? I'm always in a great mood the days after AF. Don't know why but I feel all optimistic and positive around that time. Are you planning on doing anything different this month? 

I don't have anything interesting to report. Had lots of CM late last week but today I barely had anything. Not sure what that's all about. Still a couple more days until O-day so I'll just wait patiently :)


----------



## jmack54

I hear ya Sunny I am definitely feeling optimistic and what not after AF. I also O so early I have to quickly get back into that mindset to catch the egg so I can't wallow too long :)

Babylights lol I'll have to record my dance for you. Let us know as soon as you test!! 

Hope you get some good CM and BD in the next few days Sunny! I'm here rooting you on!


----------



## babylights

steph yay for af and another fresh start! Hope the Clomid is a success this month, I'll be starting mine on CD5 around May 15. Hope I'm not too horrific of a monster on it haha!

sunny & jmack woohoo for O and bd-time!!

Thanks everyone for the support! I literally have zero 'symptoms' today. I think my brain gave my body a severe talking-to about the mean fake signs and my body has finally decided to cooperate haha! The only reason I'll test is to make sure I'm not having another chemical, which I have my suspicions of last month too.


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck today babylights :D I'll be stalking this thread for updates!


----------



## jmack54

I'm stalking too babylights!! :)


----------



## babylights

BFN! I think I'll wait out af now, she should be here Thursday or Friday.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry babylights! :( It's hard to believe because your chart looks so amazing. I hope it's just a very slow hCG rise. Don't give up hope just yet. :hugs:


----------



## babylights

Thanks sunny! I feel very chill about it, if not this month then we'll start Clomid and hope for twins! &#128522; I've been waking up to pee every night so the temps are almost all adjusted and prob not very accurate. 

How are you lady, about to O very very soon??

jmack you're almost up too!!!


----------



## steph1607

Sorry to hear it Babylights, looks like Sunny will give us our next TWW to get excited about! 

Glad to hear you're staying positive. At work this afternoon we had a tea party for someone's retirement. This lady actually came right up to me in front of everyone, rubbed my stomach and shouted 'WHEN ARE YOU HAVING CHILDREN' - what the hell?! My eyes filled with tears and I had to leave!


----------



## babylights

omg steph I'm so sorry, what is wrong with people??? I cannot even imagine what would possess someone to do something like that!! Huge hugs, friend &#128149;


----------



## SunnyBe

That's so true babylights. Next cycle (if there will even be one) will be amazing, I can just feel it!

Steph, wow. People suck!! Money, religion, and politics are taboo subjects but something so intimate and personal as TTC is globally accepted as small talk. Sorry you had to go through that :(


----------



## babylights

Thanks so much Sunny! It's almost gO and bd-time for you, super excited for you to catch that eggy!!!


----------



## jmack54

Well babylights I love your outlook and positivity!! I've got great feelings about your first cycle on Clomid :) Stay chill and we will all be here egging (ha!) you on!!

Steph- I'm so sorry. I hate hate haaaate that. What is wrong with people??? I know they just don't understand but it makes my blood boil. Ugh I would totally feel the same way.

Sunny- any sign of a positive OPK yet? Fingers crossed for you love!


----------



## steph1607

Haha Jmack, great pun!

Thanks girls, as always. The most annoying thing was that she asked me this a few months ago and I just said really casually "it won't be that easy for DH and I because of medical reasons" and she seemed to take it in, so goodness knows what came over her yesterday!

This morning I feel like I've been run over by a bus, really achey, sore throat yet again - quick google search and of course, this seems to be more fun Clomid side effects. Only on CD4, feel like this is going to be a long few weeks! (I had a cold no more than two weeks ago so I would be very surprised if it was something like that again). 

Love to you all on this overcast English Wednesday!


----------



## jmack54

Ugh those Clomid side effects do not sound fun!! Fingers crossed for you that it will be all worth it when we are celebrating your BFP!!

So one of my very best friends is coming to visit and stay with us during my TWW this cycle (around 4-6 DPO) and we have plans with a lot of friends while she is here and I'm sure everyone is going to be drinking. I am already struggling with how I will try to casually not drink and hope that no one says anything or gives me a hard time about it. ugh! I wish you could just know for sure it is hard having to act like you are pregnant the entire time you are ttc! I am feeling kind of frustrated about this whole process today. rant over!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Jmack, social events are the worst- I normally just say I'm getting over a cold or something and don't want to wreck my immune system any more!


----------



## babylights

Hi girls! I had a temp plummet and spotting this morning so it looks like af is on her way. We have the initial ultrasound on Monday to start Clomid, taking the meds that night through Friday CD 5-9, hoping and praying for twinsies!

steph - eeks I'm so nervous about those side effects but just gotta grin and bear it, as we do, right?? &#128519;

jmack I agree with steph that pulling the illness card is usually my evasive maneuver of choice. Bring out the big guns: bronchitis, pneumonia, mystery viral plague!

Sunny any positive or almost-positive opk action?


----------



## steph1607

Will you be taking 50mg Babylights? Yeah, try not to worry about them, nothing we can do anyway! A lot of people take them in the evening to try to minimise the side effects. So excited for you!


----------



## babylights

Yup 50mg, is that the dosage you're on? Thanks so much, I'm excited too! What is the protocol that your dr. follows for Clomid? I feel like I'm starting to get a grasp on the ins and outs but would love to know more!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh sorry babylights but glad you're staying positive. It's exciting to try something new and I really think this might just do the trick! 

My younger brother and sister are twins and they were an absolute _nightmare_ growing up :D They were always arguing and fighting. At 20 years old, they're just starting to tolerate each other a little bit lol. That constant fighting between those two was the number one reason I was sure I never wanted to have kids when I was younger. So Clomid and the increased chance of multiples still terrifies me :rofl:

That being said, I know twins who absolutely love being twins and are super close. I'm sure most would be!

No + OPK yet. I started testing at CD12 and it was way darker than it has been the last couple of days. I hope it'll turn positive soon.


----------



## babylights

Thanks Sunny! That's hilarious about your brother and sister, so much for that crazy twin bond haha! 

Fingers crossed for a blazing positive opk soon, very eggciting times!!


----------



## babylights

I just found a fertility acupuncture place by me with excellent reviews at which my copay would be $5, yay! First appointment is 5/23, woohoo!!


----------



## steph1607

I'm married to a twin! Even now they love nothing more than wrestling each other! According to my MIL, DH used to absolutely torment his brother when they were growing up- there's a video of them both in high chairs, DH leans across and keeps removing his brother's dummy and making him cry, while DH just cackles. DH would love twins.

Babylights 50mg didn't work for me so I'm now on 100mg, which probably explains why I feel a bit different. I take it CD2-6 and then have CD21 blood tests. My big concern is that AF is pretty much nothing and has been all 4 times I've taken tablets to bring it on since Christmas- before that I had no AF whatsoever since coming of the pill. The doctor did say don't worry, that's normal, but to me it does feel as though things aren't working properly. If AF is nothing more than a couple of days spotting, surely even if the Clomid did work, but lining isn't good enough to sustain a pregnancy? I guess for now I just trust the professionals and see what happens!


----------



## jmack54

Babylights so sorry to hear it didn't happen this cycle but I am really excited for this first cycle on Clomid for you!! I know the side effects don't sound fun but it will all be worth it when we are celebrating your BFP. I will keep everything crossed for twins, that would be amazing!! I've totally been wanting to try acupuncture- if you decide to do it you have to tell me everything!

Thanks for the idea about the illness, I'll keep that in mind!! Looks like we should start BD'ing soon since I'll be O'ing soon but feeling kind of discouraged lately which is a little bit of a BD mood killer.

Sunny- i want to see that blazing OPK!! I hope you get it today xoxo

Steph- that is so funny about your husband's twin. I hope the 100mg Clomid does the trick for you!!


----------



## steph1607

Jmack, I get you about the BD thing. I don't like having to schedule it, I feel like it puts too much pressure on DH to do the job! But my final Clomid tablet is tomorrow so I reckon we'll go for BDing every other day for a couple of weeks.

It's now 4pm and all I've managed to eat since yesterday breakfast had been an apple, still nauseous with no appetite. When I thought my week couldn't get much worse, I was driving to work this morning and someone crashed into the back of me. The guys were very sweet and checked I was okay through my tears! 

I'm sorry, I promise my life isn't always so dramatic and I'm not always this moany


----------



## jmack54

oh my gosh steph you poor thing!! I hope you and your car are OK!! That is the worst!! I hope you get some more appetite back and can treat yourself to something nice to cheer yourself up. thinking of you, your day will only get better from here! xo


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow, seems you had quite the day Steph!!! I hope you'll have a nice relaxing weekend to recover from all the stress. How has the Clomid treated you this cycle? 

Jmack, can't believe it's already almost O time for you! I'm still waiting to get that positive OPK and it's sooo frustrating. I can barely see the test line! Really hope it turns positive soon. 

What will your cycle monitoring schedule look like babylights? You'll go in for an ultrasound next week to see how many follicles there are and start Clomid after? What happens next? Will there be any follow-up visits afterwards? I would really like a monitored cycle but I'm not sure if my OBGYN would go for it before the 1 year mark. Also not sure about the cost and what our insurance would cover.


----------



## jmack54

Come onnn positive OPK!! I'm sending you all the O vibes Sunny!!!


----------



## babylights

Yay for twin energy here, I'm soaking it all up!!!

steph I hope you weren't too badly shaken up and you're feeling better now, hugs!

jmack it's just a matter of time now, we'll be dancing in celebration of your bfp wooooohooooo!!!

Sunny sending so many O vibes, surge LH, surge!!!!

My Clomid monitoring will include ultrasounds starting CD12 (in addition to the initial ultrasound on CD5 to make sure I don't have cysts) to see what my follicles are doing, and potentially a trigger shot if I don't ovulate by a certain time, although I probably won't need that since I ovulate on my own. Thanks for reminding me that I haven't heard back from my insurance about the cost though - need to know for sure before we start bc it wouldn't be unheard of that they'd charge close to IVF prices if not covered by my insurance. 

It's kind of a blessing/curse situation when it comes to the one year mark huh? But statistically it's overwhelmingly in your favor that you won't have issues so I'd say I'm gonna keep my party hat on permanently because this thread is about to be bfp central!!


----------



## steph1607

Happy Weekend girls! 

Thanks everyone, I was a bit shaken up but luckily no damage to either car or anyone involved. Eurgh, Sunny the Clomid side effects haven't been very fun, hot sweats, very low mood etc. Took my final one yesterday so today is CD7 and the waiting game begins... I really want some crazy O symptoms but since I have only ever O'd probably a few times when I was a teenager before going on the pill I have no real idea what to expect!

Jmack and Sunny can you both just O now so we can all start the TWW, I need some renewed positivity (no pressure).

Babylights it's really great that you're doing a monitored cycle, I would love to know what's going on inside me. We did have the option but the wait was so long that we just wanted to crack on with the Clomid right away, so all we have is the CD21 blood tests. In the middle of the night I realised (as you do) that CD21 will fall on a Saturday and as the Monday is a Bank Holiday again, I'm going to need to ask the consultant if I should get the bloods on CD20 or CD24 &#129300;


----------



## jmack54

Got my positive OPK today! Time to BD!!! Mother's Day seems like a good day to conceive right? Haha hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! 

Babylights im excited for your monitored cycle. Did you already start taking Clomid? 

Sunny any sign of an OPK yet? Hope you get it today!

Steph I'm so glad you're ok from your accident. Xo


----------



## steph1607

Ahhh Jmack, this is fate! BD like crazy &#128514;

We're back on our every other day schedule in anticipation!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Jmack, I got my + OPK today as well. Nice little Mother's Day gift it seems.https://oi68.tinypic.com/xcsr6c.jpg

@babylights, thanks for the positivity! I'm pretty optimistic/realistic when it comes to other peoples' luck, but not so much about my own chances. So thanks, I really needed that! :)

Happy Mother's Day future moms!


----------



## babylights

Yowza Sunny that's a beautiful positive!! 
And you & jmack getting a positive on the same day - Mother's Day! - you guys, it's about to start happening I can feel it!!!!

Steph, my Clomid buddy! I take my first one tomorrow, hoping we follow quickly on the heels of Sunny & jmack with good news as well!

We'll be celebrating next year's Mother's Day with babe on boob, dreaming of the last time we took a nice long shower &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AmberR

Yay for + OPKs for everyone! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of BFPs soon! 
AF showed up again so onto my next cycle. I finally made an appt so will be able to figure some things out hopefully. Still feeling like the relaxed trying method is the best for us at least for now, but thinking about trying OPKs just for curiosities sake. Oh and I will be able to temp accurately starting in June I will be starting a day shift position!


----------



## jmack54

Sunny I am so excited that we got OPKs the same day!! We are officially TWW buddies this cycle :) Thanks for all the encouragement girls!! I woke up DH at the crack of dawn to BD this morning before I went to work because I can feel my ovaries doing something! 

Hey what are everyone's thoughts on caffeine? I'm a standard cup of coffee in the morning to function junkie. Any reason I should give this up while TTC? (please say no!! jk)

Amber- yay day shift!! Temping will definitely help and having an appt will be good too. I think a relaxed method is always a good idea!

Babylights- hope your first Clomid day goes well! Thinking of you and sending you lots of "no side effects" vibes. Although they will be totally worth it when we are celebrating your BFP. I love your positivity and can't wait until we are complaining together about wanting a nice long shower :) :)

Steph- keep up the every other day BD gig!! I have good feelings for you this cycle!!


----------



## steph1607

Hey girls!

Great work on the positive OPKs, the group TWW can officially begin!

Good luck for day 1 my Clomid Buddy, let us know how you get on.

Jmack I don't drink coffee I'm afraid so nothing I can help you with but I've never heard that's its negative for TTC, especially in moderation.

Amber I agree, if you can let yourself TTC without monitoring every little sign and symptom, that's surely got to be good for a positive mindset.

&#128522;


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls! I really hope this will be our cycle. 

Good luck at the dr's today babylights, keep us posted! 

Amber, sorry AF showed dear :( Good for you for making that initial appointment, it's a huge hurdle to overcome. Congrats on the day shift! 

Jmack, 1 cup of coffee isn't a big deal at all. There is an effect of caffeine and delayed conception and miscarriage, but that's only found when consuming higher doses. Nothing to worry about :) I don't drink coffee. I always thought that when I'd grow older I would start to like it but I guess I never reached that stage lol. Love the smell though :D


----------



## babylights

Amber sorry about af but yah for day shift!

jmack I agree with Sunny, I think up to 2 cups a day is completely fine. 

Got back from dr. a little while ago and we're cleared to start Clomid tonight! My antral follicle count was on the low side but I guess that was no big surprise. DH's grandma kept talking about our two kids (one boy and one girl, around the same age) this weekend so hopefully we just saw the very beginnngs of our twins today!


----------



## jmack54

FX for twins babylights!! Glad the doctor's appt went well and will be wishing you so much luck with your first Clomid cycle!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks for the support ladies! 
Jmack I think a cup or 2 of coffee is totally fine. I have heard it can effect TTC but only if drinking large amounts.
Babylights- that is so sweet about you DH grandma. Hopefully she is predicting the future :)


----------



## jmack54

Enjoying a delicious cup of coffee while writing this post :) Thanks girls!

My temp didn't go up as much as I would have expected it to after O. But my chart still shows that I O'd- I guess just based on my OPK? Maybe I'll try to get another BD in today just in case.

Babylights- how are you feeling today? 

Sunny- I'm liking that temp spike!! Good luck in the TWW!


----------



## SunnyBe

FX for Clomid to work on the first try babylights :D 

A slow rise is perfectly normal jmack. Mine usually takes a couple of days as well. I won't be able to temp the next couple of days due to flying and probably a jet lag :( 

Talk to you in a few days girls :)


----------



## steph1607

Are you going on holiday Sunny? 

CD10 for me today and 4 days post Clomid. No signs of an impending O as of yet..


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Sunny! Where you headed anywhere fun?? Have a great time!

I still have some EWCM so I think we will try to BD again to be safe.

Steph FX for a strong O for you this month! How are you feeling?


----------



## steph1607

Feeling a little crappy today unfortunately. I've convinced myself that the Clomid isn't going to work again this cycle, and last night we tried to BD but DH was feeling the pressure and we couldn't... I know it's not his fault but I just felt so frustrated because I panic that if the Clomid does make me O then we might miss our one chance because I will never O on my own. I do really feel for him, and we try not to schedule it too much, rather we just both know that after I've finished the Clomid tablets we need to do every other day for a couple of weeks... but I think we start feeling too much pressure there's nothing we can really do.


----------



## jmack54

Aw Steph that is super frustrating. That has happened to us a few times too and we even know when I O within a couple days. It is just that damn pressure! It definitely changes the mood when you feel like you have to do it. Don't worry about missing one time. There is only so much you have control over ya know? It is definitely justified to feel frustrated, I think it is impossible not to be. Just stay positive love and we are all rooting for you!!


----------



## babylights

Sunny I hope you're having a blast!

jmack hope that eggy got good and caught!!

steph ugh so sorry for your frustration but you're not out so don't despair!

afm two pills down and the side effects are about a 3 on a scale from 1 to 10. Phone consult with ivf clinic on Saturday, and decided to switch obgyn for second opinion bc it's not a good fit with the current one. She's very black and white and pushes ivf so glibly, as if it's a round of antibiotics or something. Her rationale was planning for baby 2 but we never even mentioned that as an imperative to her so &#129335; Felt so much better after I recognized that I always end up feeling terrible after we see her - ugh!


----------



## jmack54

Yay good for you Sunny!! It is so important to have a doctor that you are on the same page with and someone you feel comfortable having these discussions with. I think that is very smart and hopefully a new obgyn will bring you some more comfort through this process :) 3 out of 10 doesn't sound fun but I will keep my FX that it doesn't get any worse! Does being on Clomid change your BD/O schedule at all? Can't wait to see that first cycle Clomid BFP!

I'm officially in the most boring part of the TWW, can't even symptom spot! My temp shot up today. A little confused on which day I actually O'd but hopefully we timed it well no matter what.


----------



## steph1607

Oh my goodness, just when you think people can't get any funnier, someone today told me that she knows when she's ovulating because she always wakes up with a song in her head!!

And now you can bet your life that if I wake up with a song stuck in my head any time soon I'm going to get my hopes up big time!


----------



## LULU80

Hi all

New here and on cycle 3 TTC no 2. Feeling a bit disheartened but I've been reading all your posts and you all seem so nice so I thought I'd say hi


----------



## jmack54

Welcome Lulu!! Don't be disheartened, it is still early!

Hahah Steph!! Now that is the first time I've ever heard of that!! Hilarious!


----------



## steph1607

Jmack, seriously, I swear people with strange behaviours are just drawn to me!

Welcome Lulu, as Jmack said, it's still early days, but you're welcome to vent at is any time if it helps! How long did it take to conceive number 1?


----------



## LULU80

It took 2 years for my son but I'd been on depo for 4 years before that. I had a copper iud out in feb so no hormones messing me around this time :thumbup:

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## steph1607

Well fingers crossed it will be a lot quicker for you this time Lulu! If I'm not mistaken we have a couple of people in the TWW at the moment so hopefully we'll all be able to celebrate someone's BFP soon!


----------



## jmack54

Onto 4 DPO... it is snowing here!! Craziness!! 

My best friend is coming to stay with us this weekend so I am super excited and will easily ignore the TWW this weekend :) then I just have to try to make it through next week! 

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## steph1607

Snow?! It's actually stopped raining here and the sun is out &#128522;

When will test day be Jmack?


----------



## babylights

Lulu welcome!

steph how goes it Clomid buddy??

jmack yay for a fun weekend!!!

afm CD9 today and having so much ewcm I'm so confused! I got green tea bc I'd read that Clomid dries you up but I don't think I need it &#128514; We're trying smep this month, unless my dr. gives me a different bd schedule at my follicle check on Monday. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## jmack54

Babylights that is great that Clomid hasn't dried you up!! I'm so excited for you this cycle I can't stand it!! :) :)

I can't believe it is snowing, so annoying the weekend my friend is in town!! but it is supposed to be sunny and warmer this weekend so it'll be ok!

I think my test date will be next Sunday the 28th if AF hasn't shown up yet! So just a little over a week!


----------



## steph1607

Babylights, I'm not going to lie, I am very jealous! CD13 for me and still nothing, no EWCM, no ovary pains, cervix is low and hard (although I'm definitely no expert at cervical checks). 

Well next weekend is another 3 day one over here, so hopefully I'll be celebrating for you Jmack!


----------



## jmack54

Crossing my fingers for you to O soon Steph!! O vibes coming atcha!!!

Yay we have a 3 day weekend here for once too :) That will ease the blow of AF is she shows or be a great BFP celebration weekend!


----------



## AmberR

Jmack look at your temp spike! 
Babylights lots of EWCM is so good! I think I've only had it once since TTC!
Steph hoping clomid does the trick for you this cycle!

I had my appt with my new midwife this morning and it went really well. She wanted to check some labs like my blood count, iron, thyroid etc. She recommended I try OPKs and really track my cycles for 6 months. If it looks like I am ovulating then after about 6 months she would refer me to a specialist and they would start with a sperm analysis for DH. She also said she would do a progesterone blood test on CD 20? to determine if I have ovulated, if I want. Still not sure if I want to do that or not. Think I will try OPKs for a few months first.


----------



## steph1607

Glad things are happening for you Amber. I can't use OPKs because they're unreliable for people with PCOS, and I have to have the CD21 blood tests with Clomid, but if you can track just with OPKs then why not!


----------



## AmberR

My bloodwork all came back normal so I am relieved about that!

Will be getting OPKs in the mail tomorrow so will start those this month. What CD do you usually start using OPKs on? Maybe will try temping too??

The only bad thing was that I was positive for bacterial vagnosis so need to treat that but according to my midwife if has not been shown to affect fertility.


----------



## steph1607

Amber I think you should generally start using OPKs a few days before expected O. It probably would be good to try temping too. I'm also considering that.

What's the treatment for BV? Just antibiotics?


----------



## AmberR

Thanks Steph! BV is commonly treated with antibiotics but I am going to try probiotics and some natural tips midwife gave me. Being on antibiotics for it in the past has given me horrible yeast infections!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls!

Steph any idea if you've O'd yet?

Sorry about the BV Amber!! That is no fun. Glad you are trying to treat it naturally! The OPKs you order should help you identify when you start using them based on your typical cycle length. Maybe just start early the first cycle you use them to make sure you don't miss your O!

Sunny- how is your TWW treating you? So funny that we are the same DPO this cycle!

Babylights- How are the Clomid side effects? Are you going to O soon? 

afm, had a great weekend with my friend in town but had a few drinks and got in the hot tub more than once so my expectations for this cycle are pretty low. Just got about another 5 days max before testing!!


----------



## steph1607

Hey Jmack! Ah five days is not long at all! 

Unfortunately I'm convinced I didn't O. Did seem to have some pain in my left hand side on Saturday but it was pretty short lived and had no other signs. Feeling so bummed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hi Ladies.. you all seem to be a close knit group here... would you mind if I join you as well? I don't want to intrude! I'm just looking for buddies!


----------



## jmack54

oh no Steph! Are you seeing a doctor or anything where you could have them test to see if you are O'ing or not?? Sending you lots of love! xo

I'm hanging out at 9 DPO today just trying to stay sane!!

Welcome tbfromlv, of course you can join! Whats your situation?


----------



## steph1607

Jmack I have my day 21 blood tests on Friday which should say whether or not I have. If not it'll be back to the fertility consultant to see if I have to up my Clomid again. 

How are you feeling?

Hi tbfromlv! Welcome &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## jmack54

oh that's right I remember that now. Well that's good that you are getting that test done and making progress! i've got my fingers and toes crossed that you O'd this cycle :)

I'm feeling pretty normal for the TWW. Breasts a little tender, felt kinda nauseous last night but better today. Nothing too crazy though or that I haven't felt before in the TWW ya know? But I am 9 DPO and I have short LPs so something is going to happen soon either way!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks for letting me join! 
I am turning 31 in about two weeks. Although I technically haven't been TTC for a "long time" I have trouble with my cycles. In the last 12 months, I've ovulated 4 times. I have sporadic cycles from a regular 30 day to a 153 day cycle. LP is always the same so its just getting to O time that I have a problem. I had an ultrasound show a 6.5 cm complex cyst engulfing my left ovary. My doctor suspects it is an endometrioma, so I probably have endometriosis. I am going in for laproscopy (to remove cyst and any other endometriosis that she might find), chromotubation dye test to check and clear out my tubes, and a hysteroscopy to check my uterus for any issues and take a sample of my lining. This will be June 21. Doctor says she is going to have me rest about a week, give me provera to start a new cycle and put me on Clomid to hopefully get me ovulating at a decent time. I also went in today for blood work to check on prolactin, DHEA-s, testosterone, progesterone and AMH for good measure. Hopefully we can get this figured out and get a BFP in July! So I have a bit to go but it's nice to chat with others and cheer you guys on while I wait!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!!!!

I'm still abroad, will be back in about a week. I've been trying to keep my mind off the whole TTC thing this TWW so I haven't visited the forum as much as usual. How is everyone? Zero symptoms here although I feel kinda chilly today so I'm completely expecting a temp drop tomorrow, that's how it usually goes. 

Welcome TB! I really feel optimistic about your chances after all the lab tests and of course the laparoscopy. I can't imagine going through a 153 day cycle :shock: that must have really sucked. Once the endo gets fixed I'm sure you'll be getting that BFP in no time.

Jmack, my TWW buddy :D No real symptoms here either. I'm liking my more relaxed approach this cycle though so I hope I can keep that up when I get back. When will you test? I'm really keeping my FX for you dear! 

Amber, glad to hear everything checked out! Any luck with the OPK's yet? 

Babylights, how's your Clomid month going? We'd love an update :D

Steph, FX your blood work shows you O'd. Do you know what they'll be trying if you didn't O? Higher dose? Femara?


----------



## jmack54

Good to hear from you Sunny! Glad you are relaxing and enjoying your vacation!! I've got my FX for you too love!! With our short LPs I'm sure we will be celebrating/consoling each other very soon!


----------



## steph1607

Hey Sunny! Glad to hear you're having a relaxing time. Long may it continue! Not entirely sure what will happen if I haven't O'd again. I think I might have to go up to 150mg Clomid but we'll see.

TB, good luck with all your tests etc. I had the dye test so I can talk about that if you need to know anything! Fingers crossed that your problems will all be fixed on June 21st and we can celebrate a BFP with you in July!


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls! 10 DPO today for me which is when I usually start to feel AF coming. 

BFP signs: Laying in bed last night I felt a really sharp pinching feeling in my uterus area. This is the first time that's ever happened to me during the TWW and it was on 9 DPO so potentially implantation?
BFN signs: My temps seem pretty low which has me bummed

Trying to stay positive but not get my hopes up too much. Once you have so many cycles where AF shows it's hard to imagine anything else happening!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Jmack I have everything crossed for you. Not long to go until you will know &#128522;


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Steph!! is your doctor's appt tomorrow?

Sunny how are you feeling?? I'm so excited that your LP is longer this cycle!!


----------



## babylights

Hey girls! Just wanted to drop in and let you know I'm still reading along and rooting everyone on! Things are kind of crazy right now and I need to catch my bearings but sending so much baby dust!! xx


----------



## AmberR

Jmack, sounds promising fx'd for you!!
Sunnybe, hope you are having a wonderful vacation!
Tbfromlv, good luck this cycle!
Babylights, hope the craziness calms down for you!

I'm trying out OPKs and temping this month... question for the ladies that use OPKs- when is the best time to test? I have read that afternoon or evening is better? Do you test just once a day or twice?


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, the most important thing is not to test with first morning urine. Your surge should occur at night/early morning and it takes a couple of hours before it shows up in your urine. I usually test between 10 am and 2 pm. If you have lots of tests and you really don't want to take a chance of missing your surge you could test again in the evening but the chances of such a short surge are pretty slim. Good luck! 

11 DPO over here and just had a huge temp drop so I'm out. Already had a good cry about it. I hate feeling so disappointed every time :( 

Come on jmack! We can't both be this unlucky. Bring us some positivity by showing that it is possible to actually get that elusive BFP!!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks sunnybe, think I will try testing once in the afternoon to start. So sorry you had a temp drop :(


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls! 

Thanks for all the encouragement! My temp has been low for the last few days which is really annoying because I really have no idea what is going on. I guess I'll just have to see if AF shows up in the next 2-3 days like she usually does. I am feeling discouraged just because of my low temps :( don't want to get my hopes up. 

Sunny- So sorry to see your temp drop love. You are definitely not out until AF shows up but I totally know that temp drop/good cry feel all too well. Sending you lots of love today!

Amber- I agree with Sunny. I like to temp in the mid-afternoon as well!

Babylights- so good to hear from you!! Sending you love and lots of patience!


----------



## steph1607

Sorry about the temp drops girls.

Had my blood tests this afternoon so I should find out next week if I O'd, if not then I'll phone back after holiday.

So my BBT arrived today (along with more fertility lube!), someone please give me a step by step of what to do and how I get hold of one of those fancy charts!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- So sorry you are out! I know that initial feeling is very depressing, but I have faith your BFP is coming!

Amber- I always do my OPKs first thing in the am. It is the only time my urine isn't diluted. I drink over a gallon of water every day so it really messes me up with these tests being accurate. However, the wondfos I use say that you can test any time. I'm also a teacher and only get so many pee breaks during the day lol 

Jmack FX'd for you! When do you think you will test? or are you just waiting for AF to show or not show?


----------



## jmack54

Hey!! 

I absolutely HATE getting BFNs so I usually do not test and just wait for AF. So I think I will do that this cycle as well. AF should be here by Sunday so I will test Sunday or Monday if she hasn't shown up yet. I am really on the fence this cycle. I always get my hopes up (am I the only crazy one who does this every month??) but this month because of my low temps the last like 3 days it is definitely keeping me in check that I am probably out. I don't really feel AF coming like I sometimes do, but then again sometimes she shows up without me really having any obvious signs so who knows. I guess I just have to play the "Is AF here" everytime I go to the bathroom for the next couple of days and drive myself crazy!! 

Sunny any update? I've still got my fingers crossed that you aren't out yet!!


----------



## steph1607

jmack54 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I absolutely HATE getting BFNs so I usually do not test and just wait for AF. So I think I will do that this cycle as well. AF should be here by Sunday so I will test Sunday or Monday if she hasn't shown up yet. I am really on the fence this cycle. I always get my hopes up (am I the only crazy one who does this every month??) but this month because of my low temps the last like 3 days it is definitely keeping me in check that I am probably out. I don't really feel AF coming like I sometimes do, but then again sometimes she shows up without me really having any obvious signs so who knows. I guess I just have to play the "Is AF here" everytime I go to the bathroom for the next couple of days and drive myself crazy!!
> 
> Sunny any update? I've still got my fingers crossed that you aren't out yet!!

Jmack I'm constantly getting my hopes up only to see them come crashing back down, it's an exhausting process isn't it!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Steph! It really feels impossible not to get your hopes up every month!! :)


----------



## jmack54

Hey girls. Update- I broke my rule and tested this morning and got a BFN :( feeling super bummed today. I am kind of worried too that my temps in my LP went so low so early before even getting close to my period? That's unusual for me. Well time to have a fun long weekend and try to forget about it and get ready for next cycle. Xo


----------



## jmack54

Here's something pics of the test I took today with SMU- I inverted them too. More just for fun because we never see test pics in this group! 

No AF yet and no strong signs of her today. But I also don't see even a faint line on the tests. I'm the worlds worst squinter and never see anyone's faint lines!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9198.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9195.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_9196.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh that's so exciting! I'm horrible at seeing lines so I'm of no help (and on my phone so I can't even zoom in much). I really hope this is it jmack!! :D


----------



## jmack54

Nothing to be excited about lol it's a BFN! Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- I can't see a line either, but you're not out yet! 

I think I got a positive OPK today so will see if I get a temp spike in the next couple days. Wil also test with OPK again tomorrow. Unfortunately DH is out of town until Tuesday so won't be able to try this month :(


----------



## steph1607

You did test quite early right Jmack? Sorry you're feeling like you're out love. 

Oh Amber that must be frustrating to know that there is nothing you can do.

AFM, CD22, still don't think I've O'd but we're still BDing every other day so who knows. Should get my blood test results this week and then find out when we're back from holiday what the next cycle entails. 
Interestingly, DH and I decided to enter the world of AI...! Essentially, we had been having some 'performance issues', which I put down to poor DH just feeling too much pressure, and he did go and see the GP who said much the same. Felt so sorry for him, he said each time it happened, he was mentally so up for it, and foreplay was fine, but as soon as we would go to actually BD, it just wasn't happening. Long story short, it turned out that finishing in general wasn't an issue, just finishing inside me. So we decided on those occasions we would just have a back up plan. Funnily enough, it's actually worked out fine. It seems to have taken so much pressure off because he knows if he has problems, we still have a back up plan. So rather than being stressed that we've got to 'do it tonight or else', we're actually back to enjoying it! And more often than not we don't need our back up plan anyway!

Sorry for the TMI, but we did some reading around and turns out a lot of the poor guys get this problem!

This TTC malarkey is turning out to be an experience and a half, but at least we can laugh about it!

On another note, gorgeous weather here in England, hope it's the same where you all are &#10084;


----------



## AmberR

Steph glad to hear you guys have found what works for you. I'm not suprised that is a common problem, it sure is a lot of pressure when TTC!

Just saw AF showed up for you Jmack :( sorry!

The weather here in Oregon is wonderful. I am so ready for summer, it's my favorite season!


----------



## steph1607

Blood test results back. No O yet again.

Just want to leave work and go home and cry.


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmack :(

Steph :( 

So sorry girls! You don't deserve this. 

Steph, I hope you'll still have a great time on vacation. Take some time to relax. :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

So sorry Steph :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph I am sorry! Is there still a chance you will this cycle? ENJOY your vacation.

Girls, anyone had blood work done that included the 17-OHP (Hydroxyprogesterone)? Or Prolactin? My tests are coming back one by one so I haven't talked to doc yet on what they would indicate. My 17-OHP came back a little high according to the "normal" scale and prolactin is slightly elevated according to some scales and just barely within normal according to others. Just curious if any of you had any insight on either of these?


----------



## babylights

Hey girls, a bit quiet in here, we're so overdue for some good news!!

jmack, Sunny - so sorry about the bfn's. It's seriously so unfair, hoping with everything this next month will be it!

steph - sorry about no O :(. Can you possibly use a trigger shot? I just had mine on Monday and I got the darkest, most instantaneous positive opk I've ever seen on Tuesday. 

Amber - sorry about DH being out of town. But great news on the opk!

tb - sorry I've never heard of 17-OHP

Hope everyone is hanging in there, sending so much love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## steph1607

Is everyone okay??? It's been very quiet on here.

Having a great holiday so far, still got a couple of days left. It's been lovely to just relax in the sun after last week's news. The consultant doesn't want me to up the dosage of Clomid again yet, so nothing I can do until I go back to see him on 3rd July. Bit frustrating to do nothing, but it's also kind of nice to not have the pressure and all the side effects for a few weeks.

Hope you're all well <3


----------



## AmberR

Steph- hope this cycle that dose works for you! I can understand how that could be frustrating though.

It looks like I did ovulate this cycle but unfortunately couldn't BD around O time since DH was out of town :( But of the bright side we are going on vacation to Hawaii in a few weeks so at least I won't have to worry about being pregnant during our vacation :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls :)

Still here! I'm trying to be more relaxed about everything so that includes visiting the forum less frequently lol. Nothing new to report here though. I'll make an appointment with my OBGYN next month or so and see if she'll start running some tests. I'm pretty certain that it's not going to happen naturally at this point, so I just rather get the ball rolling and figure out what'll be next.

Babylights, still another week or so before AF is due? I really have a good feeling about you this cycle with the trigger shot and all! We really need some BFP's in here :D
Steph, hope you're enjoying your vacation. I hope this trip is just what you needed to get ovulating. 
Amber, sorry your DH wasn't around to try this cycle but congrats on O-ing though :D Hawaii sounds amazing and wouldn't it be great if you actually got pregnant there?! FX!
tbfromlv, sorry we've all been so quiet lately, but WELCOME! I hope the doctor was able to tell you more about your prolactin and progesterone levels. 
jmack, how's everything dear?


----------



## tbfromlv

Well all my bloodwork was deemed "normal" and my AMH was 16. I thought that was really high but my doctor says that its good and it just means I should respond well to treatment. Surgery is the 21st so my next cycle will start then. 

Babylights- I'm keeping my FX'd for you!!

Sunny- Thanks for the welcome! I think that is a good idea to get some tests done. Perhaps one small tweak based on your tests could be the answer!


----------



## steph1607

Annoying that you couldn't BD Amber, but at least you know your body O'd. I bet Hawaii will be absolutely gorgeous, just what you need to relax.

Sunny, I think it will be good to get some tests done and see what's going on inside - hopefully nothing untoward and it can just put your mind at ease.

Not long until your next cycle starts TB, hopefully it will be your lucky month!

Having an amazing holiday, gutted to be going back to rainy old England tomorrow. The best thing about knowing that I'm still not O'ing is being able to BD without having to lie on my back with my legs in the air afterwards!


----------



## AmberR

How is everyone doing?

AF showed up a few days early for me this month... I didn't expect to be pregnant this month though because we couldn't BD at the right time.


----------



## tbfromlv

Just hanging out right now. Yesterday was my birthday so hubby and I spent the day outside enjoying the weather and each others company...and eating ice cream lol

Babylights- your chart looks amazing!! How are you feeling??

Amber- when do you leave for Hawaii? 

Steph- does that mean you just take this month off?


Jmack- I hope all is well with you- looks like youre back in the TWW?


----------



## babylights

Sunny!! hey hey!Thanks girl, how are you? It looks like you're about to O soon? Woohoo go catch that eggy!

tb thank you! And happy belated birthday!!! Do you think you'll o soon? I keep waking up during the night so my temps probably shouldn't be trusted haha. At this point I've had every symptom under the sun but only one bfp so just trying to ride out the next few days and hoping for the best. 

amber sorry about the witch showing up early :( ugh she sucks so bad. 

jmack hope you're doing well hon! Happy tww :)


----------



## AmberR

Tb- that sounds like my kind fo birthday plans, Happy belated birthday!

I'm leaving for Hawaii on June 20th and we will be there for a week so very excited about that!

Babylights- hope you get a BFP this cycle!


----------



## steph1607

Morning girls!

TB, yes unfortunately there's nothing I can do until I see the doctor now. I did ask whether I should do another Clomid cycle in the meantime but he didn't want me to, possibly because my blood test results were so bad. It's frustrating to know that I have a whole month of nothingness. When we first started TTC, I was convinced I'd be a few months pregnant by Christmas, then I settled on Mother's Day, then Father's Day, then I hoped to announce it on DH's birthday in August... I know I shouldn't drive myself crazy like that, but I can't help it. Now we've hit the one year mark and I haven't even ovulated once so obviously have had zero chance. Just feel like I'm losing hope a bit. I know there are all sorts of other medical options out there, but you just never envisage actually needing to go down that route when you first start. 

We've got a barbecue today at DH's friends house. One of our friend couples that are going we haven't seen since they announced she was pregnant. All a big accident after being together for about 5 months. I really love both of them, but if I'm honest I'm dreading it. I feel so jealous.


----------



## babylights

ugh sorry steph :( It's gotten so hard for me these days I avoid any and everything that might involve someone being pregnant because I feel like I'll just burst out crying. Sending hugs xx


----------



## steph1607

It's ridiculous isn't it- I know I can't go through life like this, could be ages until I get pregnant (if ever), and I know all our friends around us are going to keep announcing pregnancies.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry Steph! I know how that feels. There are at least 12 people I know pregnant and several more who just gave birth. I keep thinking why not me?? Just trying to not get too down about it. Hang in there, it will be our turn hopefully soon


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights- I am not likely to O anytime soon. I've only O'd 3 times Since October. I have my lap & Dye coming up on the 21st and after that I will start Provera for a new cycle and my first round of Clomid. So I am just waiting at this point

Steph- I totally get that waiting and nothingness. I rarely O and have very long cycles. I also don't like when people ask when you're going to have kids or tell me I should hurry up.. like you don't get it! Its not as easy as that!

Amber- I am so jealous! That is going to be a blast. Have you ever been before? I would love to see Hawaii someday.


----------



## steph1607

Isn't it infuriating TB, I've snapped at so many colleagues who have been all jokey about me having children. They've probably got the hint by now. And I don't even think I'm just overly sensitive because of my infertility, even before we started trying I would never ask someone else when they were planning on having children because it's just NOBODY'S BUSINESS! You're essentially enquiring about someone's sex life! Sorry to hear that your ovaries are a bit of a nightmare too- is the lap and dye the HSG procedure? How are you feeling about it?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- we have been to Maui for our honeymoon 6 years ago. This time we are going to the big island, I have heard it's a little different than Maui. Looking at the forecast now there has been a lot of rain but I guess that's pretty normal there and it's still warm of course :)

I can't even count how many times people have asked me when we are going to have children. For a while I told people we weren't having any just so they would stop asking. Recently a coworker who is pregnant told me to watch out cause there is something in the water... I just laughed it off but that was a little awkward.


----------



## babylights

tb I'm keeping everything crossed for you that Clomid will be just the thing you need!

I cannot believe that people are so clueless and thoughtless as to ask these invasive questions! We used to get them a while back but I think I must send out some kind of 'back off' vibe because they stopped pretty quickly and haven't come back. I'm sorry ladies that you all have to endure these rude questions.


----------



## SunnyBe

I so understand how y'all feel regarding other peoples' pregnancies. I never thought it would affect me this much but it really does. Especially the not planned ones (how does that even exist?!). One couple I know announced but also told me how hard it was for them to get pregnant, which immediately changed my mood from "OMG-why-them-not-us" to "Yeey, good for them!". Things like that give me hope.

I'm still waiting to O, probably sometime this week. Bought some Ph test strips to check the acidity of my CM and so far it's been pretty acidic (which I suspect is one of my problems TTC), I hope it changes when I get closer to O. It's neat to see that Preseed is completely Ph neutral though, so at least that part is not BS. I just started taking guaifenesin pills, an expectorant, to make my CM less thick and more watery. Let's see if it does something!

@babylights; your chart looks amazing! Will you test today or tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## steph1607

Good luck with O week Sunny. Goodness I bet when you first decided to start trying you never dreamed you would be testing the acidity of CM! The things we do...!

I took guaifenesen (through cough mixture) when I was taking Clomid. I honestly don't know how much difference it made to me, but I read a lot of forums where people have noticed a difference.

Hubby and I love preseed haha!


----------



## babylights

Hey sunny! Hope you O soon and the guaifenesin does the trick!

I actually got a faint bfp yesterday and another one this morning so I'm cautiously optimistic but haven't seen a nice dark line yet so we'll see. I have a dr. appt tomorrow so I'll ask for a blood test.

ETA - today's test is a smidge darker so feeling hopeful.


----------



## steph1607

OMG!!!

Keep us updated Babylights, sending so much love!


----------



## babylights

Thanks steph!


----------



## tbfromlv

The lap and dye I'm doing isn't quite the same as the HSG. Since she's got to go in and remove the cyst and any endo she sees, shes going to do chromotubation dye test. Apparently it can help clear any minor blockage too (like mucus) so hopefully that is all good!

The unplanned pregnancies are the worst. I teach and there is a woman in my building who has been trying for 5 years. She's done everything she could naturally, had 3 IUIs and just had an IVF done. That was successful and I even cried with her- but she just miscarried at 8 weeks. Then another teacher just met her guy and accidentally got pregnant within two weeks. It's like "wait... how? There is so much with science and timing and UGH HOW?" 

Babylights !!! OMG I'm so excited for you!

Amber- Anywhere even partially tropical has rain daily in the forecast lol I am sure most of the day will be beautiful!

Sunny- what do you do for acidic CM? It's crazy what we can find out about our bodies when ttc


----------



## babylights

Thanks tb! Hoping for a positive blood test tomorrow!


----------



## AmberR

So excited for you babylights!

Sunnybe- I've been checking my CM pH also, although I have the opposite problem, mine is more alkaline which can lead to recurrent bacterial vaginosis. I've been using probiotics and my midwife also recommended boric acid capsules have been effective for a number of women who have the same problem. Very interesting!


----------



## babylights

Thanks Amber!!


----------



## SunnyBe

OMGG babylights!! "I actually got a faint bfp yesterday" she says casually! :happydance: :happydance:

How did today's test look? Darker? Take a picture will you, we want to see :D 

Good luck at the dr's today. Can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## SunnyBe

And yes girls, very true about the crazy stuff we do while TTC!! 

I don't know how you can permanently lessen the acidity of your CM, and also not sure if you'd want to because of what Amber mentioned, but you can temporarily make it more pH neutral by using baking soda (douche, or inserting a finger with baking soda an hour or so before BD). I haven't tried it though as I don't want to mess with it all that much. I hope that once my LH starts surging it'll happen automatically, if not, I might give it a shot :)


----------



## steph1607

Haha Sunny it was such a throwaway comment I almost didn't register! A girl on another thread I follow recently got a BFP at something like CD54. She had a scan yesterday and posted this little video of the baby's little heartbeat. I got all teary at work &#128514;


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh that's beautiful! I really hope we'll all be able to post heartbeat vids soon. It's just so hard to even imagine getting to that stage. Patience, patience, patience I suppose.


----------



## steph1607

You are so right, but I am fast running out of patience. Still got a while until I next see my fertility doctor anyway so I guess I need to find some more from somewhere!


----------



## babylights

Blood test was negative so I've had my second chemical. Will be trying Femara this cycle and then moving on to IVF in a few months.


----------



## Gemini19156

babylights said:


> Blood test was negative so I've had my second chemical. Will be trying Femara this cycle and then moving on to IVF in a few months.

So sorry to hear that babylights! FX'd for next month <3


----------



## AmberR

Sorry babylights :(


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry babylights :( This is just devastating. I did read that some women's urine does react with the antibodies on the hpt, producing false positives, so it could be something like that as well. I hope the dr's will be able to tell you more about what happened. So sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## babylights

Thanks Sunny. It's weird, she didn't say anything about it and honestly doesn't seem too concerned, I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## SunnyBe

That sucks babylights, I'd definitely would want to know. Is this the new OBGYN you've been seeing?


----------



## babylights

Yah, she's great. I think I'm just having really early losses which makes me worry that it's an egg issue. We'll only try Femara for this next month and the one after that and then we'll move on to the RE so I guess that's where we'd delve deeper into it.

I know I'll end up asking further but I need to give myself a minute or else I'll fall into the panic whirlpool and that's never good haha


----------



## steph1607

Oh Babylights, I'm so sorry <3 How are you both feeling today?


----------



## babylights

Thanks steph. I'm feeling pretty devastated if I'm honest.


----------



## SunnyBe

As is expected hun! I hope you'll take some _you_ time and be able to give in to all the emotions. It's already so hard every month for all of us who haven't ever seen that second line on a test, I can't even imagine what a horrible roller coaster it must be for you right now :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights- I am so sorry :( Have you had any tests run at all? It could also be a lining issue?

I had my pre-op appointment this week to kind of go over everything for next week's surgery. She had me do some more blood work to see if part of my issue is hypogonadism induced by my workouts. I had asked her if I need to take it down some and initially she said no, because it's weight lifting. But she thought about it and decided that she wanted to check anyway because I am a powerlifter and perhaps the energy expenditure is causing my reproductive system to take a back seat. I know it can happen to endurance athletes, like runners because they end up with low body fat, but I am in healthy range of all that and I don't run lol But either way, I'm just waiting for those results and next week's surgery. and how do accidents happen again???


----------



## steph1607

Tb, I will be sooo interested to see the results of your blood tests. I am by not stretch of the imagination a power lifter, but I work out quite hard and most of my workouts are weights based. I recently took my workouts down from Monday-Saturday, to just Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday - because I was just getting to the burning out stage and thought it might be a little less stress on my body. 

Ha accidents - the most hilarious word ever in the world of fertility!


----------



## AmberR

Babaylights- understandably so! I can't imagine how hard this must be for you, as I have never had a positve test. Big hugs to you!

Tb- I am interested to see your lab results also! I do crossfit and weightlifting 3-4 days per week and wondered if the strenuous excersise had anything to do with it, but I do take rest days and don't feel like I am exhausting myself. And I am not too low body fat percentange either.

I still can't believe how accidents happen! My cousin-in-law has a 10 month old, was taking the pill everyday at the same time and found out she was pregnant a few months ago. I just can't wrap my brain around that! Haha!


----------



## SunnyBe

Interesting! I also worry a bit because I hover right around the 18.5 BMI mark (I blame being tall for that!) and am afraid that my fat percentage may be too low to produce enough estrogen, leading to dry CM etc. 

Btw, we watched a really sad/interesting/inspiring/confrontational documentary the other night about couples entering a contest to win a free IVF cycle. It's called Vegas Baby (trailer: https://vegasbabyfilm.com/?page_id=14875) in case anyone is interested. It showed the struggles of couples TTC and what they had to go through. Watching it made me feel a bit sad but it was comforting at the same time.


----------



## tbfromlv

I never feel like I'm burnt out or not resting either, but she did say that just because I feel good, doesn't mean my body isn't under stress from it or thinking that it needs to put the non-life supporting things (reproduction) on hold. I figure whenever my test results come in, I will decide how I continue working out. I will definitely keep you guys posted!

As for accidents- one girl I work with met her boyfriend and accidently got pregnant within two weeks! While another girl at work has been ttc for 5 years and just did her first IVF cycle (success, but sadly ended just last week in a miscarriage) It just seems so random!

Sunny- I am definitely going to watch that. Thank you for sharing. I am a sucker for documentaries, especially ones I can at least semi relate to.


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe that looks very interesting, will have to check it out!


----------



## babylights

Thanks ladies, you are so wonderful and I really appreciate you! I took a few days to cry and be sad, and I'm ready to start fresh. We're doing Femara this cycle so fingers crossed for that, but unless I happen to fall pregnant in the next few months, we'll definitely be moving on to IVF. A lot of things have been falling into place and I'm feeling very grateful. I was thinking of starting a journal just to remind myself of everything I have to be thankful for as we start this journey. 

tb it looks like you've got the whole thread super interested in your test results! I also seem to be the only slob who doesn't work out super intensely haha!

Sending so much babydust to everyone, fingers crossed we all get our bfp's soon!


----------



## steph1607

Babylights I'm so happy to hear that you are feeling positive about things &#10084;

Haha you won't be feeling like a slob when we all find out we're doing all the wrong things with our workouts!

Jmack, I don't know if you've been following this thread too, but I hope you're okay and I'm sending lots of love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tbfromlv

Babyliggts- I think starting a journal would be a great idea. I think about doing that once in a while, I just haven't. Maybe I will! Is this your first cycle with femera? I'm excited for you and have my fx'd! 

still waiting for the results. My doctor is usually out on Fridays for surgeries so hopefully I will hear tomorrow.

But let's talk about how things are unfair... I've ovulated all of 3 times since November. Today I got EWCM.. which tells me I should be ovulating on Wednesday. When is my surgery you ask? Wednesday. Really?! I hope every day that I will ovulate and then it happens right when I least want it. How?! Sorry.. just needed the vent.


----------



## AmberR

Sorry tb, that is totally unfair!
Hope your results come back soon!


----------



## babylights

Ugh I'm so sorry tb!! One of these days, everything is going to work out for all of us juuuuuust so, and we will marvel at how everything happened exactly as it should for us to finally get our babes, I'm sure of it. I hope your surgery goes well and your test results get you one step closer to a bfp!

You should def start a journal too, it's so nice to also get feedback and encouragement along the way. I think I'll probably wait until our appointment on the 28th to see if/when we definitely start ivf. Let us know if you start one, I wanna follow!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## steph1607

Sorry TB, you must be feeling so frustrated.

You should definitely start a journal Babylights, I'll be there as your cheerleader! I started one a few weeks back and I quite enjoy it! Sometimes I feel like I don't want to moan too much on some threads, but on my own I can rant as much as I like!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ughh tb, that's so typical. It sometimes feels as if our bodies are _working _against us, not with. The only positive here is that you did/will ovulate on your own this cycle so at least that is something. Good luck with the surgery on Wednesday!

Just found your journal Steph. I'll be stalking :) 

I got EWCM yesterday :D Got it only once after stopping the pill > 7 months ago (cycle immediately after I stopped). It was just so damn stretchy lol :D Just got a + OPK today so it looks like the lonnnggg wait until O is finally over.


----------



## steph1607

Yay Sunny! I love a happy CM story! Can't say I've ever had it so I can't imagine what it's like but I did google it once &#128514;


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights- Thank you- I needed that. I guess sometimes in the midst of all the frustration and heartache, we need the reminder to just breathe and things WILL work out. Is your appointment the 28th of this month?

Sunny! That is great news! AHH Good luck!!!! We would totally be cycle buddies if I wasn't going in Wednesday. Get your BD on!! 

I got EWCM yesterday and a positive OPK today. I had to let myself laugh today because this OPK was the clearest most blazing positive I ever had. Go figure. But YES at least I know my body is up for the challenge so I feel good about my next cycle!


----------



## babylights

LOL steph!! Also will be stalking your journal!

Sunny yay for ewcm! There's something about seeing that stretchy goop that just puts you in a good mood &#129315;

tb that's such great news that your body is definitely doing all the right things! Blazing opk's make me so so happy too &#128077;

I took my first Femara dosage last night and scheduled my HSG for this Friday! My dr. said she had trouble conceiving one of her children and after failed Clomid cycles got pregnant her first Femara cycle, so hopefully the Femara plus flushing everything out with the HSG does the trick. Then my follicle check early next week, quickly followed by our first in-person IVF consult also next week. We're moving forward!


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights- That is great! I've heard similar stories about failed Clomid but then successful Femara. I am really hoping that is the case with you! One of my friends had the HSG done and said she was surprised at the nausea it caused. Just a heads up if the doctor didn't mention it. I'm having something similar done during the lap. My doctor said that sometimes the tubes could just be "gunked up" with mucus and the dye will flush it right out! Who knew? I'm excited for you this cycle!


----------



## babylights

tb I'm so excited for you too! Hopefully we'll be all flushed out and ready to be knocked up! Thanks for the heads-up on the nausea - my dr. did repeat the cramping warning three times but nothing about nausea. How are you feeling ahead of your surgery? I hope you have a nice time of relaxation and recovery planned for afterward!! I have such high hopes for you, it's so great that all your tests came back normal so your surgery is hopefully just what you need. Did you ever find more info on the test results you had questions about?


----------



## steph1607

For my HSG I had cramping immediately during and then on and off (very mild) for a few days after. No nausea though thankfully


----------



## steph1607

And yes, stalk away everyone!!

Or join in!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh- maybe nausea isnt that common! 

As for the surgery- I am nervous! But mostly just anxious. Anxious to get it over with, anxious to find out what she says after, anxious to start my next cycle with clomid.. ah! 
I am a teacher so I am off work right now, which is nice! So I would love to go back to school knocked up! Lol! But hubby took wed and thurs off to help me out, in case I need it. I am grateful that it is a VERY SHORT recovery time.

The test results have not come in yet. The hospital system I have has an online portal with all my appointment info, test results, ect and I can email my doctor from it too. Every day I re-load the page waiting.. I am being patient, right? haha

-Steph, I'm stalking too lol


----------



## AmberR

Yay for EWCM Sunny and tb! Hope you have a very speedy recovery from the surgery tb!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck today tb! I wonder if the doctors are able to see the ovulated follicle. Will you just wait for AF and start Clomid after? Or is there still a chance of pregnancy even after having had the procedure this cycle?

Anything new with you Amber? Not temping this cycle? You're probably approaching O-day soon. Better get busy :D

Steph, your journal is really interesting. I now feel like I almost know you personally lol. I can't wait to follow your journal all the way throughout your future pregnancy. Hopefully sooner than later :)

How is Femara treating you babylights? Any horrible side effects? Seems like everything is moving along nicely and you'll get that BFP in no time. 

I just realized that this is going to be my last chance of getting pregnant before turning 30 next month. Scary!!!


----------



## babylights

Good luck today tb!! Sending you so much love &#10084;&#65039; 

Sunny look at that temp rise, hubba hubba! You're 1DPO, happy TWW friend! Femara so far has been worse for me, I had a blinding migraine all day yesterday so I'm hoping it was a one-day-only thing. The only thing that gave me relief was ice cream, and I mean, who am I to argue with cold, hard science?


----------



## steph1607

Okay, I'm going to start temping because I'm so jealous of all your groovy charts! I have a BBT so I just need to get the app or whatever now right?

Ah thanks Sunny, I write essays on there so thanks for sticking with it! Happy TWW :) :) :)

Hope everything's going okay for you today TB :hugs:

Babylights, you shovel that ice cream down your throat like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## babylights

steph ahahaha you're the BEST! and yes! Get the Fertility Friend app and you're good to go!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry to hear about the migraines on Femara babylights, but glad you could self-medicate with ice cream :D 

Steph, yes the Fertility Friend app is pretty much all you need! If you want to share it as a thumbnail, you can add the link of your chart to your forum signature. I bet you're going to love charting as it'll tell you if, and more importantly... _when_, you O'd long before you get the results of your blood draw.


----------



## steph1607

Okay I've downloaded the app- I just add the link in the signature and then my chart will show?


----------



## steph1607

Okay no this isn't right!


----------



## babylights

I think you have to go to FF's website and once you log in you can rummage around to find a link for a thumbnail of your chart that you can embed into your signature.


----------



## steph1607

Okay great, might be easier at work tomorrow when I'm on a computer rather than my phone. Thanks Babylights &#128522;


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. I've been out of it most of the day. Clomid will start in about two weeks

So first of all the blood work shows that my workouts are fine and not causing any trouble (yay!)

The doctor was able to remove the whole cyst and leave my left ovary intact. While in there, she found that I have severe endometriosis. I have no symptoms other than my irregular cycle so that was surprising that it was severe. She removed most of it, but she found some on my diaphram and said that is too dangerous to remove. Odd, but makes sense why I get stomach pains when I do have my period. She also found a polyp that was completely blocking the entrance to my right tube and removed that. So left ovary couldn't ovulate because of cyst and right egg couldnt get through the tube! She said I should be fertile myrtle now <3

Sunny I am keeping my fx'd that you caught your egg! 
Babylights- that sounds awful but if its only temporary and it gives you a BFP, a little bit of pain is ok right ? I hope its only a one day thing!

Steph- When are you expecting O?


----------



## babylights

tb yay so much good news! I'm sorry about the endometriosis (esp the bit on your diaphragm - what happens with that?) but woohoooooo for getting everything unblocked and being fertile myrtle!! That plus the Clomid sounds like a bfp is in your very near future! And great news about your workouts! Please take it super easy and let your husband spoil you rotten!

And yes, I'll take whatever pain I need to if it'll get me closer to my baby :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, she said it was too dangerous to remove, so I guess as long as it doesn't get real bad, Ill just manage each period with some pain killers. I'm just grateful there is some hope and a fix for some of these issues. I am very optimistic about my upcoming cycle! I cannot wait lol

And Yes, as hard as it is going to be, I am going to take it easy. 

Are you able to take anything for the migraines?


----------



## babylights

Oh that's good, hopefully it's manageable with some pain meds, and now you're flushed out and cleaned up and ready to catch the eggy soon. I'm so excited for you!

I can't take anything bc anti-inflammatory meds can affect follicle growth. It's okay, it's my second to last dose tonight and actually much better today than yesterday :)


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, obviously sorry to hear about the surprise endometriosis, but so excited for your Clomid cycle. I even just explained it all to DH and even he could see that you must be in with a great chance now :haha: Will you be starting on 50mg Clomid? 

AFM, I so wish I could say I'm expecting O on 'X' date, but unfortunately I don't O on my own, or have periods, so nothing I can do but sit and wait until I go back and see my fertility consultant.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Steph. I'm feeling really good about it next cycle. I don't know what she will start me with, I'll find that out July 5, at my post-op meeting (which should be cycle day 2 or 3 at that point if my LP Didn't get messed up from this) so it will be just in time. Have you tried femera instead of clomid? Or is that something you're waiting on hearing about? I know babyliggts and I were talking about how some women won't respond well to clomid but then do on femera. when is your appointment again? I hope the doc can help figure out the right plan for you!


----------



## steph1607

Glad to hear you're feeling positive :)

My appointment is on the 3rd July - could be that he wants me to go to 150mg Clomid, or Femara, or just something else altogether.

Just itching to be able to start a new cycle, I hate being in limbo and knowing that my body won't do anything by itself :(


----------



## tbfromlv

I totally understand that. I'm sorry. Good news is that you are only two weeks away to finding out/starting next steps! If you increase clomid or go on to femera will your doctor have you take something to start a new cycle first? 

This goes for you and everyone else- has anyone tried acupuncture? I'm thinking of trying a lady here who does fertility acupuncture and startsthe first half of cycle to help with lining development and ovulation then go back afterovulation and does a "holding" pattern. A lady I work with went to her because her hormones were off and she was trying for her second child in her mid 40s.. she tried alone for a long time then got pregnant a month after doing acupuncture


----------



## steph1607

Yeah I always have to take Norethisterone to bring on a period, but each time it is practically non-existent - a couple of days of spotting and that's it. Not even enough to use a sanitary towel or tampon. Last time the fertility doctor did say it was nothing I should be worried about, but I can't help thinking that it indicates a really thin lining and so wouldn't be able to sustain a pregnancy anyway.

As always, overthinking! But I will double check again next time I go anyway.

I personally haven't tried the acupuncture but would definitely consider it if my cycles were a bit more reliable. Not sure on the cost of that kind of thing over here though. Is it expensive in the states?


----------



## tbfromlv

I hear you about the cycles. Mine are all over the place too, but since I am going to start clomid, I would like to do acupuncture during that time so maybe the combination will help with my body with ovulating and building a thick enough lining.
It isn't too bad over here, about the same cost as a massage. I know our money is different so me telling you roughly $60 a cycle might not be helpful :)

I'm worried about my lining as well so I've been looking up different vitamins/herbs to help with it. I don't want to waste time on Clomid if an egg cant implant properly!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, that's amazing news! You're so much closer to that BFP now. I can't wait for your next cycle :)

Steph, looks like it worked with your FF chart. :D Just 10 more days until July 3rd, it'll be here in no time.

I don't have any experience with acupuncture. I'm afraid I'm too much of a skeptic for it to have any effects. I've read lots of positive stories about it though.


----------



## babylights

I personally really believe in acupuncture, I wasn't ovulating and only getting 1-2 periods a year up until I was 27 when I got super intensive acupuncture and I've been ovulating on my own since (touch wood). They say it takes at least three months for it to work.


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Ladies wondering if I can hang out with you guys here.

I'm 31years old, TTC#1, currently in the TWW of Cycle 3.

CD20 - 3DPO
AF is due July 5th but I'm going to be testing way before that I'm sure. I'm hoping to get :bfp: for our 2nd wedding anniversary June 30, will be 11dpo at that time. I've been symptom spotting like crazy, even tho it's way too early for all of that. Yesterday I had some random stabbing pains in my pelvic area and tummy, very quick less that 10 seconds each time then gone. Today I woke up with verrrrry mild cramps that have sort of been on and off all morning. BBs were sore around ovulation but that has gone away now. The waiting is so hard for me, gotta be the worst part about TTC.

Baby dust to all


----------



## babylights

Welcome Dream! GL this month!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Dream! I hope this is it for you! If I hadn't just had surgery yesterday, we would be exactly the same on DPO :)

Babylights- that is encouraging. I think I may call and make an appointment. It certainly couldnt hurt!

Sunny- Thank you I am excited too. I can't believe there was so much more going on in there than we thought! But now its clear and hopefully ready to make a baby lol


----------



## steph1607

TB I'm guessing $60 would be around £50, so not too bad I don't think. Definitely worth a shot I think! Blimey with this and Clomid, you're going to have BFPs coming out your ears!

Thanks Sunny, I didn't realise it was only 10 days &#128514;

Hey Dream, a huge welcome to you! We're a fun and friendly bunch over here &#128514; Where in the world are you? A BFP for your anniversary would be wonderful.

:hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

LOL That is my hope!!:happydance:


----------



## babylights

tb it's definitely worth a shot! I've started again in the hopes of improving my egg quality to get a sticky natural bfp or to provide support for ivf.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Steph - I'm Canadian, eh. You may seek refuge here anytime from Mr. Trump heehee

Assuming you're from the USA - that's a bad assumption. lol


----------



## steph1607

Hahahahaha can I seek refuge from Brexit?


----------



## Dream143r

steph1607 said:


> Hahahahaha can I seek refuge from Brexit?

LOL Absolutely. :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome Dream! You're one day ahead of me, I'm 3 DPO today :D I hope you'll be able to give your hubby the best anniversary present ever this year!


----------



## babylights

Sunny your temp rise is so pretty *sigh* 

HSG today, hoping for good news!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that temp rise is looking Good! 
I'm silly and and still tracking my temp lol but I want to make sure AF starts normally after all this. lol

Babylights- You have to let us know what you find! I was talking to my cousin last night. Her and her husband tried for almost a full year with nothing. Then she had HSG done and they got pregnant the next cycle. My doctor said sometimes the tubes were just clogged up with mucus or whatever and HSG flushes it. I am so hopeful for you!


----------



## babylights

tb your temp rise looks stellar too! How are you feeling today you Fertile Myrtle, you?? Thanks so much for the wishes, I hope it's not bad news!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah I would be much more excited about the temp rise if I had a chance lol but the good news about that is my body is still going through the cycle normally.MY LP is the only thing about my cycle that has been normal so I dont want that to get messed up! I am feel a lot better today. I guess one of my incisions she had to make longer and got a little muscle so my right side is definitely worse. I barely feel the left side at all. But I am moving around much more easily, thankfully!

How long until your appointment?


----------



## babylights

Yeah I totally get it but it really is good news that your hormones are doing all the right things. I'm sorry to hear about your right side but glad to hear you're able to move around!

Appointment is at 2:15 PST so just hanging out.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh! waiting for these appointments always seem to take forever lol so much anticipation! Is your DH going with you?


----------



## babylights

Yup! He's working from home today so it's helping to pass the time :)


----------



## tbfromlv

So I just talked to the acupuncturist my friend saw to get pregnant. Once she found out I have endometriosis, she said "I want you to see a different acupuncturist" and sent me to another place because this other lady was more experienced with in depth cases like mine and for my time, money and health care results she felt better if I saw this other woman instead. It kind of made me sad. I dont want to be a complicated case! Boo.

Babylights- I will be anxiously awaiting your results!

Dream- Are you symptom spotting yet :)


----------



## Dream143r

tb - I'm realllllly trying not to symptom spot especially because even if my egg is fertilized it hasn't implanted yet. lol Day 1-3dpo I was having some random sharp stabbing pains in my belly and pelvic area very quick and didn't last long. Today it happened once in my left boob and another time like behind my ribs. so weird. 

I'm going to start testing Tuesday at 8dpo and everyday until BFP or AF. If you guys like to obsess over tests as much as I do I'll post pics here for your feedback.


----------



## steph1607

Please post pics Dream, I don't get anything exciting to obsess over myself, so I'm eager to jump on someone else's bandwagon! 

Hope the HSG went okay Babylights.

Half an hour UK time until CD49, obviously nothing to report but please can everyone take a moment to admire my chart &#128514; My new obsession! Don't get excited about CD46- the temp was taken at 6pm because I got excited to try out the thermometer...

Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I too want to see pics lol they get me excited!

Steph- Love the chart! :) its looking so pretty


----------



## babylights

HSG went great, everything's clear and it didn't hurt! 

tb that's great that the acupuncturist sent you to the person who can actually help you though, I would have so much confidence and hope in that!


----------



## tbfromlv

Babyliggts- that's great news!! Now that you're all flushed out you should be ready to catch that egg <3


----------



## Baby_nr1

Hello, I'm on 3dpo and I also have been experiencing sharp prickly feelings n my ovary/uterus area, had a moderate headache on O day the whole day till late afternoon. Hoping and praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## Baby_nr1

Experiencing exactly the same symptoms, I'm also on 3dpo and AF due on the 5th. Hope it's a sticky bean for us


----------



## SunnyBe

So glad to hear that babylights. I truly believe it'll only be a matter of time now :) 

How's everyone doing on this lovely Monday morning?


----------



## steph1607

Hey Sunny, Monday afternoon over here! CD51 which is irritating, but on the bright side one week today I will be leaving the fertility consultant with hopefully a new plan of action :)

On another note, my chart looks so crazy! I'm glad I started before my next cycle begins so at least I can have some points of reference.

Hi Baby, welcome! How are you feeling now? Still having some symptoms?


----------



## SunnyBe

Great idea of starting charting earlier Steph! There are some huge jumps in there. I wonder what it'll look like with more data points, very interesting. I can't wait to hear what the fertility specialist has in store for you. Hopefully this week will just fly by :)


----------



## Dream143r

Good Monday Morning Ladies!

I'm excited because I'm starting to test tomorrow. LOL

Today is CD24 - 7DPO.

I'm starting tomorrow at 8dpo as promised and will test daily until BFP or AF. I didn't have any symptoms to spot over the weekend. Was feeling for the most part 'normal'. However my mom told me this morning that yesterday she was feeling dizzy and nauseous and couldn't finish cooking her meatballs. lol she's suggesting that I'm pregnant and she's feeling my symptoms for me. heehee

Today when I checked my CM though it was different from what I've ever seen before. Thick white creamy milky - and a LOT of it. Hopefully this is a good sign!

Perfectly cool with seeing a BFN tomorrow as 8dpo is early to test and I would be soooo lucky to see anything at that point. The goal is to get a BFP by Friday (11dpo) for the best anniversary gift ever.

Baby Dust to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I can relate to the crazy charts! I started charting almost right away because at one point, my doctor had mentioned that just because I wasn't having a period, didn't mean I wasn't ovulating. So after reading, I decided to try it. But for me, every period came after I ovulated lol so I guess that theory didn't apply to me. I'm glad you started though, it's more data that can be collected easily and used by you and your doctor. Do you temp orally or vaginally?

Sunny- Look at that chart :dance: How are you feeling??

Dream- Your chart is also looking very nice- I think that is hilarious about your mom :haha: but hey, I've heard stranger things and it turn out to be true !! I can't wait to see you post your test so I can tilt my computer screen a hundred ways to see if I can see something lol

AFM- I'm feeling great. TMI but i finally was able to go #2 since surgery and that helped me feel a gazillion times better. I want desperately to go back to the gym lol but I know I've got to give myself a break. I would hate to make all that down there worse:dohh: However, I might go back tomorrow with DH and just walk on the treadmill.. although being all about the weights, that is going to be hard lol

Babylights- How are you doing?


----------



## steph1607

TB LOOK AFTER YOURSELF WOMAN! Don't overdo it when your body is in this amazing fertile myrtle position right now! Although agreed, the idea of walking on a treadmill when the weights room is calling is enough to give me palpitations. Do you compete? I temp vaginally by the way, I am apparently an open mouthed sleeper.

Haha Sunny even from a charting virgin I can see that your chart looks beautiful.

Aww bless your mum Dream! Fingers crossed that you will have some wonderful news to share over the next few days. I've heard good things about creamy CM :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

I know I know. But I am probably going to walk- which is actually recommended to keep blood flow, prevent scar tissue and aid in recovery.. But I am not going to like watching DH deadlift while I walk lol I don't do bodybuilding shows because 1, too expensive, 2, It took me so long to stop caring what others thought and to be proud of my body, I couldn't imagine entering something to be judged on my body... However, I am thinking of getting into powerlifting competitions. I have a really strong squat and deadlift but my bench is still trying to catch up. We will see! If Im going to be pregnant soon (FX'd) then I have time to figure that out lol 

I've always temped orally which is probably why my chart is not always very clean lol but I always lay there with my mouth closed tight before I temp, and then I temp twice. I always have a rise consistent with my opks so I figure its ok?


----------



## babylights

Thanks tb & Sunny! 

Sunny your chart is looking so super promising, how are you feeling? Hope the tww isn't going too slowly!

tb so glad you took it easy with the walking, and yes you will have to adjust your workouts when you are pregnant, very very soon!!

Dream I love that story about your mom, so cute! My DH always claims he catches my hormones and I'm like nice try buddy, ha!

Baby welcome!! GL this month, fx for you!

afm I have my follie check tmrw so hopefully the acupuncture, pomegranate juice and Femara yield a better lining. Also hoping for a decent afc, my eggs have been on my mind a lot recently. That might have been the weirdest sentence I've written on here to date lol


----------



## steph1607

Haha Babylights on here I feel like the weirder the better! Good luck tomorrow, sending positive vibes.

Ah Tb you definitely should. One of my rugby team mates entered her first power lifting meet last year and qualified straight away for the British champs. She's such a beast (with an awesome squat and dead and very mediocre bench, but who doesn't have that!) Hubby has always said I should train to enter a bikini comp. I would maybe like to one day, at least train for one even if I didn't enter, but now definitely isn't the right time to be doing crazy things to my body!


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights I cant wait to hear about your lining and eggs tomorrow lol.. also a strange statement!! I'm anxious to hear if that stuff worked as I plan on doing the same.

Steph- I hear the leanness is a big mind game when you get stage ready and then post show. It would be an interesting experience. If I ever did a show, I would go for figure <3 I'll look into powerlifting comps sometime. I think the rush would be fun :) 

I can't wait to have a little bump and be lifting in the gym still. I don't know what it is but the thought makes me so happy lol


----------



## steph1607

Yeah I can imagine it definitely is such a mind game. The training I could definitely handle, the cutting would be more difficult. But hey, one step at a time, get me this baby first! I also love the idea of strutting my stuff with a bump! I feel like when I do finally get pregnant, my abs should be able to squeeze the baby out in record time!


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies,

Well here it is. This morning's test at 8dpo with fmu. It's a bfn but you're welcome to analyze it if you so choose. 

Yesterday I had this random stabbing headache that lasted about 15 seconds then gone and never came back. I think I also told you guys about my increased CM. BBs are sore but that's typical at this time. Not much else to report. We shall see what tomorrow will bring.
 



Attached Files:







20170627_063149.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## steph1607

Afternoon Dream!

Ah I guess that's what we expected at 8DPO, but a BFN is always gutting. Bring on tomorrow's picture <3


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi all :) 

Thanks girls! A pretty looking chart hasn't meant anything in the past so I just try to ignore it. 

Dream, your arguments for testing early were exactly like mine were a couple of months ago. You're not really all that disappointed when you get a BFN at just 8 DPO because it's still early. I don't think I'll be testing tomorrow though (at 8 DPO) because by now I kinda feel like it's just not gonna happen naturally anyway, so why even bother getting that tiny bit of hope up. Besides, my LP hasn't been much longer than 10 days so I might just wait till then. I sound like such a pessimist lol :D 

Babylights, good luck today! I hope that lining will be nice and thick for future baby-babylights to implant!

Amber, are you back from Hawaii yet? Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## babylights

Sunny - hear you on not paying attention to the chart. I don't pay attention to anything anymore - ha! Thanks for the well wishes! Will report back later.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- Have you had any tests done? Just to see? 

Babylights- I'm excited to find out!! Keep us posted!

Dream- I know, at least at 8dpo you can satisfy the need to POAS lol Hopefully we start seeing something soon though!

Steph- That's what I am saying lol Put these muscles to the test lol!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I've scheduled an appointment for my annual visit and figure I let her know then. Hopefully that'll get the ball rolling. Technically I still have a couple of months to go before that 12-months mark where most recommend seeing a doctor, but I feel that with temping, timed intercourse, and using OPK's for 8 cycles it's not just something as simple as our timing being off.

The soonest they can see me is the first week of August... right around the time AF is due. I scheduled it anyway as next month may be another long cycle just like this one. If it's really during AF, I'll call them and ask if she'll still see me or if I need to reschedule. 

Anyone else ever had their OBGYN visit while on their period?


----------



## babylights

Sunny that might work out perfectly for you to get your CD3 bloodwork done, and that's also right around when they could do the ultrasound to get your antral follicle count (CD 2-3).


----------



## tbfromlv

I know they still do the visits during AF. But babylights is right- your CD blood tests would be perfect timing for.

Babylights- had that appt yet??


----------



## babylights

Just got back from the appt and it's good news! Lining was 8.9 on CD12 and nice and fluffy, trilaminar - with the Clomid I was below 8 on CD17. I had one follicle that's already at or just over 20 so it's BD time! I'm so relieved about the lining. 

Can I just say how much I adore my dr., she's so on top of things, and the fact that she's very good friends with the RE who will be doing our IVF (unless we get a sticky bfp this or the next cycle!) is amazing.


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg babylights!! That's so wonderful!! Can you tell me everything you were doing for your lining again? You have such an amazing chance this cycle! So excited for you!


----------



## babylights

Thanks tb! As for the lining, I started acupuncture, drinking 8oz. pomegranate juice daily, and just switching from Clomid to Femara. I was drinking the pom juice, albeit not as regularly, with my Clomid cycle too so it might just be the Femara that messed with it. I'm not sure that drinking it for two weeks really helped it, but it can't hurt right? I use it in my smoothies and it's so good!!


----------



## tbfromlv

My doctor seemed to be going back and forth on whether she wants me on clomid or femera so I am wondering if I should just try clomid or go straight to femera! I have my appt with the acupuncturist next Thursday, which is the day after my doctors appointment. My ultrasounds while monitoring that cyst showed poor lining and I'm not sure if it was because of the hormones the endo and cyst were causing or if that's a legit problem for me. Just trying to do what I can. I'm so happy your appointment went so well!


----------



## babylights

If you're already aware of a lining issue I think starting with Femara is probably wise. It's supposed to have less side effects (although that def wasn't the case with me), not be detrimental for lining, less risk of multiples. The only downside my dr. told me was it could be more expensive, but it was $2 for me vs. $20 for Clomid. So for me Femara is clearly the winner. Acupuncture can really really help with lining so I'm so optimistic for you! You're a Fertile Myrtle, it's just a matter of time til your bfp!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's amazing news babylights! I really believe Femara will do the trick this cycle :D Will you get a trigger shot or just monitor ovulation your own? 

Thanks for the info girls! I hope my body times it just right :)

Babylights, was AF lighter this month than you're used to? I wonder if you're actually able to notice the effects of a thinner lining. How has your AF been TB during those few cycles that you got it?


----------



## babylights

My dr. doesn't think I'll need to trigger but if I don't get a positive opk by Friday, I'll be scanned and can get it at my RE appointment. 

My periods have always been pretty light tbh. I hope I don't have one this month to compare!

I so so hope your appt lands on your CD3! Or better yet that you don't have another CD3 for 9 months!


----------



## babylights

tb I just read that Femara is better for ppl with endo as well. It's also supposed to be better for cm. I sound like some kind of Femara salesperson haha!


----------



## tbfromlv

Actually Sunny, now that you mention it, my last two cycles were MUCH lighter and not as long in length. I used to have 6 day AF and the last two were only 4 days long. Hmm... I was just feeling happy that they didn't last as long as usual but if its due to thin lining, then thats no good. I also normally start spotting a full 7 days before AF. That should be tomorrow. I read that the spotting could be due to endo so I'm curious if I will have that this cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh really? I will have to look into that. I might as well go start with Femara then! My doc didnt seem set on one or the other so I'll just tell her I want Femara.


----------



## Dream143r

Took a FRER this morning with FMU - :bfn:

What teased me though is my eye caught a "line". I didn't notice before I took the test (I will be examining them beforehand moving forward) but there's a very clear 'scratched' line exactly where my test line should be. It seems like its on the plastic window and not underneath on the test itself. I've never seen this before, have any of you?

Anyways it's super distracting but there's def no colour or shadows under the line so it's still a BFN.

I may do a IC after work as I've heard many say FMU isn't the best for them even with HPT and not just OPKs. So what the heck, I've got so many IC so I'll see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2017-06-28 at 6.54.28 AM.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I think I see the line you are talking about. Can't tell what it is, but thats kind of annoying! Your chart is looking great! I can't wait to see the IC lol:haha:

Man, looking at my chart, you would think I had a chance this cycle! Makes me want to both laugh and cry lol I did read somewhere that someone said their doctor told them the dye test wouldn't effect a fertilized egg but I can't imagine that being true. Most people have the lap during or just after their period so I can't find any real info on it.:shrug: Oh well! Ready for my next cycle anyway:thumbup:

Sunny- How you feeling? Did you break down and test:haha:

Babylights any positive opks?

Steph- Only a few more days! How you holding up?


----------



## steph1607

TB it's a beautiful chart and I'm sure it will be looking just as good this time next cycle :)

I'm going crazy now, just want Monday to hurry up and be here. I'll be devastated if I can't start something straight away. I wonder if he'll suggest Femara for me as a good alternative to Clomid?


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- Time has never gone slower until TTC! I hope that your doctor will let you try femara right away. I've read a lot about women with PCOS being Clomid Resistant and Femara working better. I'm really big on finding the peer reviewed scientific studies lol I'm a researcher!:haha: If your doc suggest IVF, is that something you could do soon? I know here it is as much as paying for a brand new car with cash, so its not really a solid option for me. Or would you try to suggest a cycle with femara first?


----------



## Dream143r

tb your chart looks textbook perfect.

Who knows, miracles happen!


----------



## tbfromlv

That's true lol and this would have to be a miracle! One good thing is that I usually ALWAYS spot 6-7 days before AF. I am 5 days away from AF and no spotting! I hope that at least means that my hormones are functioning better!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha babylights, if your regular job doesn't work out you should get a pharma sales rep position with the company that sells Femara lol :D I read good things about Femara too so I'm definitely going to mention that to my doctor when the time comes.

Tb, looks like we're colleagues!! I'm on PubMed almost daily to read up on fertility/reproductive endocrinology studies. Very happy with my academic login :D If you're pregnant this cycle you should write up a case study about pregnancy after the dye test ;) 

Dream, good luck testing tonight! I really hope you'll start us off with getting that BFP. Your chart looks really good :)

Steph, waiting is the worst! Hope you have something fun planned for the weekend to take your mind off things. It's already Wednesday evening over there so you just have to get through tomorrow. Friday is just a couple of hours before the weekend starts so it barely counts as a full day ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I literally laughed out loud at that. PubMed is my favorite. dH always teases about my science research í ½í¸í ½í¸ I just want to know the facts! If I am somehow pregnant.. I might start questioning modern science lol but isn't that how all the studies start- questions? Haha


----------



## steph1607

Haha love that Friday isn't a proper day Sunny!

TB, great news about the lack of spotting, even if it is just hormones sorting themselves out. 

As for the IVF, I'm guessing he would want me to try a whole load of other stuff first. Here, you can get up to three rounds free on the NHS, BUT it depends on where abouts you live, and I think a lot of councils are changing their rules. Some areas already don't offer any free IVF. Interestingly, my friend was telling me the other day about a friend of hers who is currently having IVF. The clinic where she is getting it offers an "egg share" option, so someone who for whatever reason can't have their own eggs pays for the donated eggs, and the person who donates then gets the IVF treatment free of charge. Of course you have to fulfill certain criteria before being able to donate in the first place, and like in France you also have to have counselling beforehand. Kind of nice to know that it could be an option one day.


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow. That is really nice. Our healthcare here covers nothing of fertility. Even some of my blood work my insurance has flagged and is questioning. That's good to know you have options. I hope this coming weekend flies by! I'm anxious to know your next steps!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Hi lovely ladies. I'm just popping by to say hello :) hope everyone is doing well and gets their BFP's soon! 

I'm waiting to TTC number 1 too :3 my rainbow baby. I had a MC at 12 weeks, getting back into TTC now, though not the way I had intended too :3 

According to my tracking app. O starts tomorrow :3


----------



## steph1607

Yeah it is very good. Obviously I've paid for nothing so far. I think we all do really take the NHS for granted. I've never been one to complain about the NHS because I have seen it do some great things which don't leave people bankrupt! I guess the only downside is that waiting times can be crazy and they don't have the funds to offer some things. But of course if you're able to you can always go private anyway. 

Hi Cowgirl, really sorry to hear about the miscarriage :hugs:

Ooh exciting that O starts tomorrow, good luck for this cycle <3


----------



## CowgirlBaby

steph1607 said:


> Yeah it is very good. Obviously I've paid for nothing so far. I think we all do really take the NHS for granted. I've never been one to complain about the NHS because I have seen it do some great things which don't leave people bankrupt! I guess the only downside is that waiting times can be crazy and they don't have the funds to offer some things. But of course if you're able to you can always go private anyway.
> 
> Hi Cowgirl, really sorry to hear about the miscarriage :hugs:
> 
> Ooh exciting that O starts tomorrow, good luck for this cycle <3

Thanks Steph <3 I'm praying super hard that I catch this cycle! If not always next cycle but I am praying hard that everyone waiting for their BFP this cycle gets it :3


----------



## Dream143r

Hi cowgirl - welcome

Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Dream143r

AFM: CD27 - 10DPO

So yesterday's FRER had me a little annoyed so I switched to CB for this morning's test.

I completely understand that it's probably just my eyes (and the blue dye) but I see a verrrrrrry slight hint of a line when I hold it at arms length. Close up I see nothing. I'm not trusting myself on this one at all and marking it in the books as :bfn:

Let me know if you see what I'm talking about or if I'm losing my marbles :wacko:, that's quite alright too. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2017-06-29 at 7.09.46 AM.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## steph1607

I personally don't see anything Dream, but sometimes these things don't translate well onto a screen anyway?


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Steph - that's okay. I think it's just my imagination anyways lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome Cowgirlbaby, hope you'll get that BFP!

You're so right about that tb. Very few states mandate insurance companies to cover anything infertility related. My state doesn't mandate any infertility treatments to be covered and for us, all of the infertility testing will be out of pocket expenses with my $6700 deductible. It just sucks. 

Dream, I don't see anything but I'm horrible at seeing lines anyway, so don't take my word for it ;) I tested this morning because I felt that _not testing_ made me feel more optimistic about my chances than testing lol. BFN of course.

I'm feeling a bit feverish and my temp has never been this high before. I went snorkeling after work on Tuesday and I couldn't get water out of one of my ears. It still feels weird so I hope I didn't get swimmer's ear.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I hope you're not coming down with something. Although I've heard early pregnancy causes a lowered immune system which often leads to a cold.....so maybe a fever is good? heehee We can make anything sound good, can't we?


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Cowgirl!

Dream- I feel like I see the start to a line when I zoom in and tilt my screen lol so I am not sure if that counts or not ha

Sunny- That just stinks doesn't it? I can't understand why that isn't a thing on most insurances. Doesn't seem right. And holy moly temp rise! Could be really good news girlfriend! But I also hope you didn't get swimmers ear-Had that once and it is awful.


----------



## Babyme816

Thank you for the warm welcome, i CAN NOT get the hang of this opk testing... for the past few months ive tried and only been able to catch a very faint second line, it is starting to worry me... maybe hormone levels are low?... or maybe im just not testing at the right time.... i got a box of cheapy ones so that could also have something to do with it. .... anywaus, at the end of my tww again... preparing for another sad moment whrn AF comes a knockin... but trying to stay positive! 

Ps. Sorry for the delayed gratitude for welcoming me.
. I got way too deep into some of these pages and started to scare myself and stress out. I feel so deeply for those who have been trying for years and years. DH and i have been tryinh for 8 months and every tww is torture and every time AF arrives is a sad day... i hate to admit it but i cry EVERY time... baby dust to all xo


----------



## AmberR

Hi ladies! Just got back from vacation in Hawaii and DH and I had a wonderful time! Wasn't able to temp but have been using OPKs and it looks like I am in the TWW about 5 dpo. 

Hope all is going well! Looks like I have a lot to catch up on ;)


----------



## steph1607

Happy Friday girls!

Babyme, I know it's impossible not to, but try not to worry too much when you read things on these threads. Everyone is so, so different and you never know what's around the corner for you. Also don't feel as if you're not entitled to feel upset about things, just because others have been trying longer than you. I think it's important to let yourself feel whatever you need to, and if that's crying when AF arrives, then do that. A good cry can be beneficial sometimes. I think it's better to let it all out and then pick yourself up and look forwards again, than to just not let the emotions out and continue wallowing. :hugs:

Amber I hope you are feeling wonderfully relaxed! DH and I are hoping to book a winter sun holiday for our wedding anniversary in December (trying to find somewhere Zika free is tricky!) and did look at Hawaii, but because it's so long haul and December is December it's craaaaazy expensive. Looks absolutely gorgeous though!

AFM, CD55.


----------



## tbfromlv

Babyme- First of all, I totally understand the stress of tww and the let down with AF. We all do. It doesn't matter if it is your first month or 44th month trying. We all want the same thing and when AF shows, it means we don't get it yet. as for the OPKs, when do you test? also, which kind do you have? I test in the am. FMU. Mine (wondfo) say it is ok to do that and because of the amount of water I drink, its truly the only time of the day that would have any concentrated amount. I always have a clear second line but I will always get a clear positive for two days straight. Do you temp too? I've heard some women have a hard time with the OPKs but temping will really confirm if you ovulated or not. Sometimes women's surges are only a few hours long, so you might miss it with the OPKs as well. I hope your BFP is just around the corner!

Amber- So glad you are back! Was it just wonderful?? FX'd you caught that egg!

AFM- I was so excited I wasn't spotting like I usually do before AF but I did start spotting last night. It is an improvement though. I usually start spotting 6-7dpo until AF and this time its 10dpo. I hope its not an issue... and my temp has been dropping..ugh. I feel like its too early for the drop.


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome back Amber! Hope you had a wonderful trip. Glad you were able to track O-day with OPK's, now the waiting begins :)

Babyme, I always test with the cheapies as well. Expecting another batch of 100 from China for $10 any day now. They are very sensitive so if you're not picking up a strong second line I'm thinking you're probably ovulating earlier or later than you think. When do you usually start testing? I didn't get a positive OPK this month until CD24, while at other months I've gotten a positive at CD15. Any signs that you may not be ovulating? 

Dream, any test updates? Fx!

Tb, we're really in sync. I had a temp drop this morning as well (and a BFN to boot) :( I can just feel AF will be there today or tomorrow, ugh. Don't know why it still upsets me, by now I should know better, but I just can't help but feel disappointed, sad, frustrated, angry every month.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Ugh this waiting this is the toughest part of all of it :/ i'm now 2dpo, waiting waiting and waiting to test. I want to so bed but it won't do me any good to test now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies hope your weekends are going well!
Sunny- I see AF got ya. I'm sorry lady :( I hope the testing next cycle helps you gain some insight! Could you even ask your doc if you could do it this cycle? 

Dream- did you test today?

Steph- did you o? Your temp spike is crazy high. 

Amber- how's the 2ww? Symptom spotting? :)

AFM- still spotting and my temp has been dropping daily. No real flow yet, but this is normal for me. I'm happy that the surgery didn't mess my cycle up too much so I can jump on femera this week and hope for the best!


----------



## steph1607

Haha my chart looks so stupid! Definitely didn't O, I think something was up with the reading this morning. Fertility doctor tomorrow though, I feel like it's Christmas Eve! So excited for you to start Femara ððð


----------



## tbfromlv

Are you testing at the same time everyday? So strange! I'm really excited for you to see the doc tomorrow! You have to let us know what they say!

I spoke too soon and AF officially has begun. Which shortened my normal LP.. hopefully just because of the craziness my insides had to go through? Ah Idk. But I was thinking of calling the dr tomorrow because I think she wanted me to start taking it on CD 3 and I don't see her until CD 4 now that I started early. im just so anxious!


----------



## AmberR

Steph- hope your appt goes well tomorrow!

Tb- I think it wouldn't hurt to give your dr a call, if nothing more than to relieve some anxiety! I totally get it! I am one to get worked up about things, especially if they don't go according to plan. 

8 dpo I think, n o symptoms yet. AF due at the end of this week. I'm not feeling hopeful this cycle though. I can't believe it will have been a year of TTC in August, crazy!


----------



## Hopefull87

Hi everyone im new &#128522;, i am currenrly ttc #2. Ds is is turning 10 this month, im 29 turning 30 this month and dh is 26. A bit about myself... actively ttc for 14 months i had a hsg done on 29/9/17 as i had a ruptured appendex in 2009 and they needed to make sure my tubes werent damaged and thankfully it showed both tubes are clear and if there was a blockage its now gone! Yay! The hsg was performed day 10 of my cycle and i have been checking with ovulation kit daily to track when i ovulate and i am currently ovulating (day 2 of positive tests). dh and i have been baby dancing everyday since hsg as i was told alot of people fall pregnant after having hsg done. So im crossing everything besides my legs right now hoping this is our lucky month!!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Hopful! I hear good things about HSG helping people out. My cousin tried for 11 months then had an HSG and fell pregnant the following cycle. My doctor had told me that sometimes they can just be clogged up with mucus or something and the hSG clears that right on out. Good luck!


----------



## Dream143r

tb & sunny - seems I was right behind you. I'm out AF got me this morning on CD 31, 14DPO.

I'm pretty bummed. I really though this would be our cycle but felt like I was out a couple days ago (Sat got a temp drop), sometimes you just know your body.

Best of luck to everyone still testing.

We are moving on to cycle 4 ttc#1. I'm considering a tube of pre-seed.... can anyone speak to any experience with this? DH and I don't typically use lube at all but all this BD on command I thought it would be a good idea to keep on hand. Do you really need to insert it with the applicator tube or can you just use it like regular lube externally on DH?


----------



## steph1607

Hi Hopeful, I have also heard good things about the HSG. Mine was in February, but I don't ovulate on my own anyway, so that alone wouldn't have helped me.

Dream, sorry that AF got you. Onwards and upwards :) I love my fertility lube! We have one called Conceive Plus. We don't always use it but it's there if we want to. I don't use it with an applicator, we just use it like a normal lube.

Thanks for the well wishes girls, leaving work shortly so will update this evening. My temperature is looking much more normal! Goodness knows what happened yesterday, it was a little later than usual but still...


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Steph - okay good. 

I just ordered off Amazon. The applicator idea kinda grosses me out. Good to know you can just use it normally. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Can't wait to hear about it Steph!:hugs:

Dream- Sorry this wasn't your cycle. I also have the Concieve Plus. I just received it from Amazon. I bought it because I was supposed to start taking Clomid this cycle and heard it can dry out your CM. However, thanks to the ladies in here, I am going to ask for Femera instead so the lube will be to add some extra help :haha:

Babylights- did you do Femera CD 3-7 or 5-9?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi all! 

Steph, tell us all about your appointment! I hope you're ready to get back into the TTC game after waiting on the sidelines for the past few weeks:D 

TB, ahhh we were just meant to be cycle buddies! Did you get the go ahead to use Femara instead of Clomid? 

Dream, sorry AF came :( We've used Preseed the last 3 cycles as I was (am?) afraid that my CM was too acidic. Thanks for bringing it up because it reminded me I have to order a new one. Used it as a normal lube so far but I might try the applicators this cycle to see if it helps.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny it certainly looks that way! I haven't heard back from my doctor at, but from the way she had been talking, I doubt it will be a problem. And since she hasn't called back about CD3 as opposed to CD 5, I will just take it CD 4 when I go see her lol


----------



## babylights

tb I used Femara CD 3-7. I have such a good feeling for you this cycle!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so I'm a little annoyed.. I got a call back from my doctors nurse and she is sending in a prescription for clomid. She said that's what my doctor prefers. Ugh she did say she wanted me to do CD 5-9 and I'll see her On CD 4, so maybe I can explain to her why I preferred Femera. Idk I'm a little frustrated.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ugh that sucks. But I'm sure that it'll be fine once you talk to her. It probably just slipped her mind :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so doctor said she doesn't think I have a lining issue based on what she saw at surgery so the last cycle could have been a fluke since I didn't ovulate until CD 70. So she is going to go ahead and have me try clomid this cycle. I'm still very optimistic and hopeful. I've been on PubMed and couldn't find anything about clomid being bad endo, just message boards so, idk. I'm choosing to be positive and excited about this because I think if we think too negatively, we get negative results! She also is having me take progesterone after I ovulate to stop my early spotting. I'll have a CD 21 test as well to confirm O. Oh and then acupuncturist tomorrow! 

Amber have you tested?!
Ladies in the 2ww, how's it going?

Steph- what's going on, we didn't hear back about your appointment! Hope everything went well!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I hope clomid works for you! 

12dpo tomorrow and thinking I might test... but I don't know. Kind of want to wait until Saturday. I have been feeling kind of crampy today so think AF is on the way :( on a happy note I started day shift after 6 years on nights :)


----------



## steph1607

Good news about the day shifts Amber! That will probably do good things to your body in general I think!

TB, fingers crossed for your Clomid cycle. Hope your side effects are minimal :hugs:

AFM, sorry I didn't update, I haven't been in a very good place- it's a bit of an essay, I updated it in my journal yesterday (probably a few posts back now). Or I can copy and paste it here later when I'm on a better computer!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh Steph :hugs: I'm so glad you're going for a second opinion. I can't believe how easily your doctor basically gave up and suggest the things he suggested. It's ridiculous really! I'm absolutely positive you'll get that BFP, you just need to find the right doctor to work with. Hang in there dear!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, woohoo for day shifts! Did you test yet? Can't wait :D

TB, lots of women have success with Clomid, and if you don't have a lining issue to worry about, I think you're all set!! You can always switch to Femara if Clomid doesn't do the trick. I do have really high hopes for you though, so don't you let me down :D 

AFM, not much to report. AF is winding down and I'm not really sure if I should count it as low flow or as spotting on a day like today when there's just so little. Day one was really heavy with lots of clots (yuck!) and I always wonder if that means anything, but hope it means that my lining was thick enough.


----------



## steph1607

Thanks Sunny :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I just read all about your appointment. I can only imagine the heartbreak hearing that from the doc but I agree with sunny, I'm glad you're going for a second opinion. There's so many things that you can do before jumping to IVF and you should be treated as an individual with individual needs, not as a one-size-fits-all subject! I just know you are going to leave the next appointment feeling more optimistic!

Sunny- every time I see clots I think the same thing. I'm going to go with nice and thick lining!!
I'm feeling very excited for this cycle. I went to the acupuncturist today. This lady has been very successful with pcos and endo patients but is also in support of the western medicine (modern) too. The needles surprisingly were hardly noticeable. She made me feel super good about this process too. She said I came at the perfect time in my cycle. I will see her again next week and She told me that if I don't ovulate with clomid by cycle day 14, I am to take this "natural clomid" herb she makes that should give it that last push. It was funny because she was like eastern, western whatever else we are going to make this happen! She likes to work hand in hand with my ob so that was really cool. 

Amber- excited to see your test!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Ladies
AF is over, woo hoo. I'm waiting for my new opks to arrive in the mail. Anyone got any BD strategies for this cycle?

We're going to try to BD every other day until Peak then everyday until confirmed O. Which for my typically is 2 days after peak.

FX

Somebody post some test pics already! lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream, that is the same plan we have. Got some Concieve Easy (like preseed) just for the extra help lol Do you use the digital opks? I just use the ic wondfos. I'm ready to give in to my POAS addiction soon hehe


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, that sounds amazing! I'm glad you found someone that is in favor of both eastern and western medicine. I'm so excited for this cycle and have complete faith in a positive outcome. The other months of trying didn't really count because of the endo and blocked tube so in a way, this is the first real chance you have for getting that BFP :D 

Dream, when do you usually O? Our BD "schedule" is similar. Already looking forward to it lol :)


----------



## AmberR

Tb- It sounds like you have a wonderful doctor and acupuncturist! So awesome that they work together! 

Steph- I'm so sorry that you are having trouble with your doctor. Hope you are able to get a second opinion soon! 

Jmack- haven't heard from you in a while, how are you doing?


I'm 13 dpo today. I think I got a squinter or an evap on a wondfo IC this morning. I don't know for sure because I have never used these tests before but I have never gotten even a hint of a line in the past. I can't seem to figure out how to post a pic though. I'm on my computer and it gives me any option to insert an image but it needs a URL? I will test again tomorrow- If anyone can tell me how to post a pic I will try!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Amber, that's so exciting. I hope it's the start of a nice BFP :D 

To upload a picture, I think you first need to upload it to a host (like photobucket or tinypic). Take the URL of the uploaded picture and paste it into the "Insert Image" spot. That should work. Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- that's a good way of thinking of it! :)

Amber- omg I want to see!!! fX'd!!!!


----------



## AmberR

Ok finally figured it out! Don't mind the horrible blurry photo!! Haha

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h42/adugger88/unnamed_zpsomhrnxrq.jpg


----------



## SunnyBe

Picture doesn't work Amber :( It just says "Please update your account to enable third party hosting". You're keeping us in suspense Amber lol :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber, If you save the picture via phone or computer just go to the advanced reply and it will give you an option to add an attachment. (If you're on your phone you may have to click on the desktop version)


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh haha... It was there when I first posted it. Here I will try again!
 



Attached Files:







1499478761691616868164.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## tbfromlv

OMG Amber!! THAT is a BFP!:happydance: Very Clear! I didn't even have to zoom to see that! AHH Congrats!!:hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Thanks Tb. I'm nervous... seeing that line really suprised me! I really didn't think it would happen this cycle. Will test again in the morning!


----------



## SunnyBe

You're PREGNANT Amber :D :D :D 

Clearest line EVER, no denying that one! I'm so happy for you dear. And very happy for this thread too, I was starting to feel like we were cursed lol. Did you immediately share the news with your hubby or are you gonna surprise him? Any symptoms this cycle that you didn't have the previous ones? And of course... what did you do differently vs the other cycles. Spill the beans hun :D


----------



## babylights

Congrats Amber, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks babylights and sunnybe!

Here's this morning's test. I started spotting this morning so don't know what to think. Told DH this morning but warned him it may not stick since I'm having spotting. 

The difference this cycle was that we were on vacation in Hawaii so were able to BD a lot more... everyday from CD14-19 so maybe that was it?
 



Attached Files:







1499528672369-1837998734.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## babylights

Amber it's most likely breakthrough bleeding or your little embie snuggling in deeper, your test is super dark. Can you get in to see your doctor asap for a beta?


----------



## SunnyBe

Conceived in Hawaii :D That test looks absolutely gorgeous Amber, really strong lines. I second what babylights said about implantation bleeding, but I understand seeing anything related to blood gets you worried a bit. It's really common though to spot so try not to worry too much and enjoy being pregnant :happydance:


----------



## AmberR

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I will call my doctor on Monday to see about scheduling an appt! :)


----------



## tbfromlv

I agree with the above. I know many women who spotted right away and some for a few weeks. I wouldn't stress about it! In fact that's the opposite that you want! Just enjoy the two pink lines this weekend :) so happy for you!!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks tb! That is good to hear!


----------



## steph1607

Amber that's an absolute beauty <3 <3


----------



## AmberR

Thank you Steph! No spotting for me today, but no symptoms either so its a very strange feeling. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that is great news!

I just finished my last day of Clomid and I have experienced exactly 0 side effects!? The only difference is I was more excited for BDing (lol) and I was in a very happy mood. Perhaps that was also due to the acupuncture?? Not that I am complaining... lol


----------



## AmberR

Yay for no clomid side effects and being happier, that is awesome!


----------



## steph1607

TB that's great that you had no side effects. What CD are you on now?


----------



## tbfromlv

Today I am CD 9. If I actually O during a normal time (CD 14 ish) then that will be this weekend! I hope my body continue on this positive streak ! :)

Amber- did you contact your doctor? Are you stil POAS lol

Steph- isn't your 2nd opinion apt this week?


----------



## steph1607

A weekend O would be good TB! Have you got any plans or will there be lots of opportunities for some fun with DH? :haha:

Yeah my second appointment is thursday. Spoke to my godmother yesterday who is a fertility nurse specialist and she was genuinely pissed off on our behalf about the appointment last Monday. I updated properly in the journal, but long story short, sounds like where she works I would have had a lot more options given to me, and IVF isn't even very good for people with PCOS and therefore a LAST resort once all else has failed. Eurgh, I hate all this.


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies

I've read your posts and you seem like such a great bunch of ladies!

I'm TTC #1. Have been off BCP for 2 months now so only ovulated twice. My first cycle was 29 days and I noticed EWCM. This time, I've had EWCM twice during my cycle. My app keeps changing the dates of O, so I really have no idea what's going on. I have sore nipples and had REALLY bad cramps yesterday - I had to use a warm bean bag against my lower tummy. But I had sore nipples in the week leading up to AF last month too. AF is due on Saturday, so I know it's just a waiting game. This TWW is so difficult!


----------



## steph1607

Hey CT, welcome!

You're right, we are a great bunch :haha:

Where in the world are you? I seem to be the only one on this thread in the UK so I often wake up to loads of posts from across the pond!

It's a shame that you're not entirely sure when you O'd, but as long as you managed a good BD schedule I reckon you'll be fine. Fingers crossed AF keeps well away! <3


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Monday y'all! :D 

Amber, how are you feeling? Did it sink in yet? Any symptoms? 

TB, woohoo for no side effects on Clomid!! Did you start OPK's yet or are you waiting a couple more days? I'll probably start testing later this week, although it'll probably stay negative for at least another week. 

Steph, just a couple more days until Thursday. Again, today is pretty much over, so then there's just Tuesday and Wednesday to get past ;) 

Hi CT, have you tried any ovulation prediction kits (OPK's) yet to see when you're about to O? Some of us take our temperature before getting out of bed to confirm O and get a heads up on when AF is arriving. I hope you'll get pregnant before any of that is even necessary :) 

babylights, still having nasty progesterone symptoms? Will you test before your beta or just wait it out? Fx dear!


----------



## tbfromlv

If I O this weekend DH and I will have PLENTY of BD time:haha:
I am going to start taking my OPKs tomorrow on CD 10. After my excessively long cycles, I started waiting to do the OPKs until I saw EWCM because that is when I KNEW. But with the Clomid and everything I don't want to wait around for that lol I go to my second acupuncture Thursday!

Sunny- I hope you don't have to wait too long for O! 

Steph- That is kind of the thought we all had when you updated your Journal. I was just downright shocked. I hope that makes you feel a bit better talking to your Godmother. I bet Thursday will be an additional relief and you will come out of that appointment excited :)

-CT Welcome! I agree with Sunny, while I hope you don't need to worry about temping and taking OPKs, they are really helpful in pinpointing ovulation and things of that nature. What cycle day are you currently on?


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - I've been MIA a bit.

Excited to come back and see a BFP tho!! Congrats Amber! Those are amazing lines.

I'm just waiting to O. Will start OPKs on Wednesday I think.


----------



## AmberR

Welcome CT!

Tb- weekend O is perfect! Hope your acupunture appt goes well!

Steph- Sorry it seems to be so confusing and frustrating getting different advice from different people. I hope your appt can help bring some clarity on where to go from here!

Thank you Dream!

I am still POAS every morning like a crazy person lol. I have zero symptoms except maybe some light cramping here and there so it's hard to believe! I called my midwives clinic and they scheduled me for an appt at 8 weeks on August 4th :)


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!

Steph, I'm from South Africa, so am just ahead of you time-wise.

SunnyBe, I tried the ClearBlue OPK last month and this month but it was constantly negative. Even the cheapest OPKs here are VERY expensive. So it's not something I can sustain monthly.

tbfromlv, I think I need to get myself a BB thermometer - they sell them online here and they're not badly priced. I'm on cycle day 26, AF is due on Saturday. Here's hoping she doesn't come!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks girls, I definitely need some clarity because I just feel like I'm in limbo. Although now I have the additional worry of how much things might cost us and whether we would be able to afford it all. My Godmother wanted me to phone the NHS clinic back up and at least get myself on the waiting list for the ovarian drilling (which is about 5-6 months at the moment). My consultant is currently on holiday but will hopefully get the ball rolling when he returns. 

CT, have you looked at ordering a load of cheap OPKs online? But yes, I think you should get a BB thermometer, it's generally a really reliable way of keeping on top of things.


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, I had a look and the cheapest OPKs I could find online come from overseas and take 45 business days to get here. That's almost two months! So it would probably work out better to just fork out and get the expensive ones here so I don't miss out on O the next two months.


----------



## AmberR

Wow that's crazy that it would take so long to get the cheap OPKs from online! Are you having any signs of AF coming or strange symptoms?


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies just seeing how everyone's doing! It seems like we have a lot going on the second half of this week.. Babylights and her beta testing, Steph and her second opinion, CT and her hopefully positive hpt and my acupuncture for the final O push! 

I'm excited for all the updates! And Dream, Sunny, I hope we all O very soon!

Amber how you feeling?


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- have you tried Amazon? I was trying to help you out so I looked it up. They said shipping to South Africa is 10-14 days. If you order now, and AF does come, you should get them just in time to start testing next cycle. I searched for Wondfo ovulation tests. GL!


----------



## SunnyBe

I can't wait to find out what this week brings. Hopefully Amber started the BFP trend and we'll continue to get at least one BFP every week :D

CT, hopefully Amazon will be an option for you. My cheapies from China also give me an estimate of I don't know how many weeks but it's usually there just a week or 2 to 3 later.


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies,

I got a flashing smiley on my CB digital OPK this morning. So the games begin tonight. Plan is to BD every other day during the high days and then everyday from Peak day until confirmed O.

Best of Luck to everyone. I think we are pretty close in cycle for the most part on this thread.

:dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies I am still waiting on O (But thats ok! It is only CD 12) I went to my acupuncturist again today. She has a way of making me feel VERY excited and optimistic! She gave me some Chinese herbs to take if I do not O by CD 14. She said if necessary, the herbs will push the O on through! I actually fell asleep this time lol So I guess I am feeling more relaxed at least:haha:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- yay for flashing smiley! 

Sunnybe- hope you O soon!

Tb- glad your acupunture is going to well. That is awesome! I didn't know there were herbs you could take to make you O.

Afm, I've had a little nausea here and there and slightly sore boobs, but that's it for symptoms! I have my first appt on August 4th- will be 8 weeks at that time so very excited for that!

Bring on the BFP trend :)


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks so much tbfromlv and SunnyBe, I'm going to do that. AF is due tomorrow so here's hoping I won't need the OPKs!

I wanted to ask something (major TMI!) but I've been having a creamy, milky, lotiony-type CF in the past day or so. I don't remember having this last month (my first off BCP). Still have sore nipples and am SO tired. On Wednesday I ate everything I could get my hands on I was so hungry! 

So I guess my question is, do you know if that CF is normal just before AF? I'm finding such conflicting info on the web and have no idea what's normal because I was on BCP for 19 years! Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## CTgirl

Oh, and that's awesome news tbfromlv! Here's hoping it works quickly!

Dream, good luck with the BDing!


----------



## tbfromlv

the Creamy lotiony CM is pretty typical during the LP. I've read that it can imply pregnancy, but I also know that I get it every time before AF so it doesn't mean much to me. Honestly, the only time I pay real close attention to CM anymore is during my fertile period. It is so frustrating in the 2ww because pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF symptoms most of the time so we drive our selves mad until we know for sure. Do you have any tests? Or are you just going to wait until tomorrow. FX'd your symptoms end up being pregnancy ones!! :)


----------



## CTgirl

tbfromlv, I know, I'm terrible with symptom spotting! I'm going to wait for a few days and see. No use wasting a hpt yet...


----------



## Dream143r

CTgirl said:


> Thanks so much tbfromlv and SunnyBe, I'm going to do that. AF is due tomorrow so here's hoping I won't need the OPKs!
> 
> I wanted to ask something (major TMI!) but I've been having a creamy, milky, lotiony-type CF in the past day or so. I don't remember having this last month (my first off BCP). Still have sore nipples and am SO tired. On Wednesday I ate everything I could get my hands on I was so hungry!
> 
> So I guess my question is, do you know if that CF is normal just before AF? I'm finding such conflicting info on the web and have no idea what's normal because I was on BCP for 19 years! Sorry for the TMI.

CT I'm noticing many women have different CF/CM before and after O. For me it's dry then creamy, then egg white/Watery, then dry, then creamy then AF but not everyone has the same schedule it seems. Some don't dry up after O. Some get watery before egg white. 

I think the best thing to do it monitor it for a few cycles to figure out what your 'norm' is. Then you will have your own data to base off what may be something different in your cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Agree with Dream. Everyone is different! and Symptom spotting is just something we do in the 2ww whether we want to or not hehe.


----------



## tbfromlv

cT- any news?

No signs of O yet for me :( hopefully soon. I guess it's 5-10 days after your last clomid pill so that would be cd 18 so I guess I have time. fX'd!


----------



## Dream143r

Also waiting to O over here tb


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies, AF was due yesterday and still no sign of her. I've only been off BC for two months so it's very possible just my cycle regulating but it was 29 days last month. Will keep you posted.

Good luck for your Os everyone!


----------



## AmberR

CT are you going to test? Hope AF stays away!


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, I tested this morning and it was a BFN. Going to try wait until Wednesday. Really hoping AF stays away!


----------



## steph1607

Checking this thread religiously for another BFP or at least a TWW to join in with!


----------



## CTgirl

Still no AF! 2 days late now... :D


----------



## steph1607

And how are you feeling CT? Any symptoms or anything?


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, sore boobs, exhausted, hungry all the time. But those are pretty much the same as PMS symptoms, so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## tbfromlv

CT I hope this is it for you!!

Steph I would kill to be in the 2ww right now lol still waiting on O to show.. I guess I just hoped it would be more like the average person this cycle since I did the Clomid. Hopefully I do by Friday at least because that would put me at CD 20.. I had a pretty big temp dip this am so I thought maybe today, but opk said no! hmm...


----------



## CTgirl

tbfromlv If you can, BD anyway - just in case! :)


----------



## steph1607

What days did you take the Clomid again TB? I know when I was on it the doctor said I could O any time from the day after the last pill... so I guess it's just a really annoying waiting game!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi ladies, another Monday morning!

Steph, still stalking your journal:D The egg sharing thing really sounds like a wonderful option. I hope you'll soon find out more about it :) 

Ct, go test already! We need some more BFP's in here lol.

Amber, love your ticker. Only 242 days to go! 

Tb and Dream, the waiting sucks doesn't it! Because of the temp drops you both had, I hope the wait will soon be over though :) I expect it'll be another week or so before I O so I'm trying to stay patient. This cycle, I'm trying to refrain from too much BD-ing before getting that positive OPK in case it's a male-factor infertility thing.


----------



## Dream143r

Ohhh I like this way this is sounding CT! :dust:

TB - I see a pretty intense temp plummet for you this morning. I had the same. Hopefully just gearing up for the O spikes. I was expecting my CB OPK to Peak but it was still high.

AFM day 5 of flashing smiley. It's only the 2nd month I've used the CB digital OPKs but last cycle I only had 3 high days before my Peak. So I'm kinda confused why I've gotten 5 days high and no peak yet.

I'm starting to suspect there's something weird about this side. Last cycle everything seemed to be textbook 'normal' in terms or temp, CM, Ovulation etc. but the cycle before that I got 3 days of positives on IC Ovulation strips which is weird and annoying.

Your body alternates which side it O's from every cycle correct? That being the case I'm concerned about this side. Sigh


----------



## tbfromlv

We are trying to keep the BD to every other day so we don't miss anything.. although when the weekend came we went every day haha. 

Steph I took mine CD 4-8. From my understanding it is anywhere from 5-10 days after but I still see some go further than that. 10 days would put me at Wednesday soo.. maybe!
I saw that Dream and I both had a temp dive today but I'm wondering the same thing- where's my positive OPK! Ha. I didn't want my left to ovulate this month since that was where the cyst was removed... but I don't control that hehe so maybe it's just slower. 

sunny, is he going to get an SA done soon?


----------



## CTgirl

TB haha I know what you mean with the BD on the weekend.

Took an early response test just now and it was a BFN. I'm assuming this is just my body getting used to being off the pill. Here's hoping AF comes soon now so we can try again!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, maybe you can test with both the CB and a couple of IC to confirm the CB is working properly? 

Tb, I've had temp dives just prior to getting a + OPK. Maybe that's what's going on. Fingers crossed it'll be today or tomorrow :) 
I was planning to ask my OBGYN for a SA referral when I go for my annual checkup in 2 weeks. Just to make sure we're not missing anything. We've done every other day and every day for 3-4 days when + OPK for the last couple of months and it hasn't worked for us so I'm trying something different this time. Who knows :D 

CT, don't give up hope just yet! You may have O'd later than you thought.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sorry about the BFN CT:hugs: I hope AF comes quick so you can try again next cycle! Good news is you don't have too short of LP:shrug:


----------



## CTgirl

Think the witch is coming today as I've started spotting. I don't know whether to be happy (because she's finally arrived so we can start again) or sad


----------



## steph1607

Thank Sunny :) It's good to know that there might be a more financially viable option out there that we can try, even if it is only the one cycle. Hopefully one will be all I need!

Sorry to hear that AF is on the way CT.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Yea that's what I was thinking also. I tested with both this morning. CB still flashing smiley (Day 6) and the IC was still negative. It was approaching positive but def not there yet. My positives on ICs are blazing obvious.

CT - I know the mixed emotions but there's nothing worse than knowing in your gut you're out but still having to wait for AF. CD 1 is annoying and refreshing all at the same time.

AFM - still weirded out by all these High OPK days (6 counting this morning) with no peak. Last cycle I had 3 High days then peak, so this is very different. I'm trying to stay optimistic that I will actually O this month. Will test this afternoon after work with another IC. FX for a positive result.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry CT! :hugs: CD 1 sucks but it liberating at the same time. That hellish TWW is over and you get to start planning the upcoming cycle. 

Dream, how does the CB work exactly? Does it pick up small increases in LH? Do you know when peak fertility is triggered? Is it above a certain percentage increase from baseline? I haven't used them so I'm pretty clueless. 

It's funny to see that you and TB both had a dip yesterday and a bit of a temp rise today. In sync! Looks like I'm a day behind y'all as I had a temp drop this morning lol. I hope it means were about to O soon.


----------



## tbfromlv

So my friend had given me a few CB digital OPKs and I use them every other day since CD 13.. used one today and got the flashing smiley. Hopefully that's a good sign! I read that the CB digital also picks up something with estrogen too which is why it can give you the high fertility without the positive opk.

dream we are TOTALLY in sync! Haha


----------



## Dream143r

Yep CB OPK tests for Estrogen as LH levels


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- It is hard everytime AF comes, but like the others said, sometimes its a little refreshing!

Sunny- If you do a slight rise tomorrow, all three of our charts are going to look the same lol 

Dream- How many cycles have you used the CB digis? My ics are always blazing too. Today was definitely darker than it has been, but definitely still negative!


----------



## CTgirl

Exciting for you all - sounds like many of you are about to O soon. YAY!


----------



## steph1607

I feel like I'm living through you all :haha: 

Someone follow in Amber's footsteps soon please and thank you!


----------



## CTgirl

TB, thanks so much for the Amazon OPK recommendation - have just ordered, as well as some Preseed. May as well make the most of it and try everything!


----------



## Dream143r

Okay I know this is all gonna sound a little nuts but just hear me out.

So this morning was my 7TH!! day of flashing smiley (High Fertility) with no sign of a peak. My CM is dry which it usually does before EW but no sign of the EW yet. I've been confused and frustrated because last cycle was simple, I got 3 days of high flashing smileys then my solid peak smiley. Easy stuff. So this is a little out of wack. 

So I've been reading up on things that could cause delayed O. Mostly travel, illness and stress came up. Well I haven't been travelling, I'm not sick, and I don't think I'm any more or less stressed than usual. 

Anyways this morning I grabbed my Starbucks Matcha latte on the way into work. About half way through my drink my energy skyrockets and I'm feeling like I've go ants in my pants. lol Then I start thinking and realize I haven't had one of these lattes in a little over a week. (I usually have one every day or at least every other day). Now could it POSSIBLY be that my body is/was under stress of the caffeine withdrawal and that's why my O is late/delayed? Please if you think I'm out to lunch just say so, lol I can handle it.

Oh and I took a first go with the pre-seed last night. I was totally weirded out by the applicator but said what the heck and did it anyways. We'll see what happens.


----------



## CTgirl

Dream, you don't sound crazy at all! That makes complete sense - withdrawal is a type of stress. Did you have any other symptoms (headache etc)? Maybe to avoid this in future, try cutting it down to one every second day? You never know, it might help.


----------



## Dream143r

CT - yep I had headaches Monday and yesterday (Tuesday)


----------



## CTgirl

Dream, then I reckon it's a possibility. I had major caffeine withdrawals when I cut down my intake (terrible headaches). Hopefully yours will level out now!


----------



## SunnyBe

Orrrr the ants in pants feeling is because your LH surge just started :D I know that sounds just as crazy but a couple of cycles ago I had that exact feeling. I already took an OPK that day (very negative) and just felt that I should test again after I had that weird surge of energy. Blazing positive! 

Thanks ladies for explaining the CB monitor. So because it also checks estrogen levels, it will show high fertility sooner than IC's will (because increases in estrogen precede the LH surge). That could be pretty helpful. I'm too much of a cheapskate to switch though lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I will take that theory too! lol I plan to do a IC strip when I get home from work so FX you're right!

Oh yea, the CB are ridiculously expensive. This is only my 2nd cycle on them and I'm doing it in conjunction with the IC. I wanted to give them a go, so what kind of trends or lack there of I get. If I don't get my BFP this cycle I will likely only do 1 more cycle with the CB. I wanted to see if it would help me learn my cycle and how my body is working. I think the high is effective to ensure you get to BD on the days leading up to the surge.


----------



## SunnyBe

Fx Dream!! I hope you'll get your blazing positive today :D 

I checked the calendar again and really hope I don't O until Saturday or Sunday. Getting a + OPK tomorrow would mean that my OB appointment would fall on CD1 or 2, and I usually have pretty heavy bleeds those days. I read that a lot of OBGYN's ask you to reschedule if it coincides with heavy bleeding days, ugh. Supposedly due to unreliable PAP smear results.


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- You are so welcome! I am glad that was a good option for you. When do you expect them to arrive?

Dream! I see your chart shows a positive today! AWESOME! Still waiting on mine.. I hope it comes! I've been feeling so positive about this cycle! I'm CD 18 now:shrug:

Sunny- My doctors office always said to come anyway, unless I wasn't comfortable. Hopefully you O a day or two later though, so you don't have to worry about it. Oh and PS your chart is copying me:haha:


----------



## Dream143r

My morning latte unstressed my body and allowed my to surge this afternoon. Bahahahahaha. Was my theory Right? We will never know but I'll take the + either way.

I took the IC it was positive so I did the CB and got the solid smiley. Yay!
 



Attached Files:







20170719_171333.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## steph1607

Great news Dream, bring on that TWW! :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Woohoo Dream. Better get to work! :D

(lol I just realized that almost makes it sound as if BD=work=prostitution, but you know what I mean :haha:)

TB, glad to see you didn't get your + OPK yet in case my cycle is really copying yours ;) Jk of course, I hope you'll soon O, but still! The high fertility does indicate that everything seems to be functioning and it's just a matter of time before you get that peak.

Steph, glad to hear your thyroid isn't part of the problem :) When are your next appointments? I hope things will move quickly!


----------



## steph1607

Haha Sunny, big leap from trying to make a baby to prostitution :haha:

Yeah I was glad that the thyroid came back fine. Would have been just one more thing to complicate things. I phoned hubby and he asked if I get a prize for having the second highest AMH they've ever seen!

Now I just wait for the clinic to process the forms I had to get signed by my GP, and then we should get called in for another consultation (I hope within the next few weeks) about the egg share process and then further screening tests for the both of us I think, which can take 4 weeks to get results from. If everything is good and we still decide that the egg share is for us (I think we have to have counselling too), then I think they would start the process of trying to find a suitable recipient. So eager to find out whether or not we will be suitable!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream YAY you have made it! lol FXd you caught that egg!

Sunny- lol your chart is copying me right now but we can tell them to stop so I can O ASAP and then you can copy me again Monday! ha! I have another acupuncture appointment tomorrow. It was supposed to be a "holding pattern" session to help with implantation but I guess we are going to push for O again. I really hope the High Fertility thing on the CB digital is accurate! I'm trying to practice patience.. it isn't easy!

Steph- I hope you get the news you want! So maybe a couple of months before the IVF actually happens?


----------



## Dream143r

Day 2 of the surge. The BD continues.

Have you guys used preseed or any other sperm friendly lubes? I've used it the past couple nights. Problem is I can't really monitor my CM now. Can't tell if I'm getting my EW or if it's leftover remnants from the night before. I didn't use much. Instructions said most women use between 2-3g or mg whatever it is and I did 2. It sticks around well into the next afternoon tho it seems.....
 



Attached Files:







20170720_161944.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow! Your positive is REALLY positive!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea, I'm pretty lucky in that regard. My OPKs go pretty blazing positive.


----------



## tbfromlv

Guys!! I had a long enough hold last night so I tested before bed and look what I got!!! Yesssss!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8075.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmberR

Yay for + OPKs tb and dream!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber, we all want to give you friends in the bump club! lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow, those sure are beauties Dream and Tb :D I hope I'll join you soon, but not too soon lol. I'll be okay from tomorrow on out I think, but Sunday or Monday would be even better. 

How's everything Amber? Just a couple more weeks until your first appointment right? You must be so excited :D Did you guys tell anyone yet? 

Tb, looks like you a temp spike this morning. Do you think you've O'd already? I told my chart to stop copying yours for the next few days, hope she'll listen ;) 

Steph, I hope you'll soon get the egg sharing consultation session! It really sounds like a great option for you guys and I hope the doctors agree :) In case all else fails, have you considered going abroad for IVF? I know fertility tourism for Brits is huge, especially to Spain and the Czech Republic. We're planning on contacting a few clinics in Prague by the end of this year if we end up having to go the IVF route.


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Guys!! I had a long enough hold last night so I tested before bed and look what I got!!! Yesssss!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I hope you get your + OPK right when you want it.

Amber - yes, when is your first appointment. I'm excited to live through you a little bit.

I'm assuming I'll get my temp spike tomorrow. If my body follows trend of the last 2 cycles I usually spike 2 days after my Peak or first positive. Which means today will be marked as my O day. So we are gonna do the BD again tonight for good measure. It's cycle 4 for us but this is the first cycle we have BD every single night of the fertile window. So we are feeling very optimistic but then again I think I feel this way every cycle. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I hope O comes at the perfect time for you. Also, I appreciate the pep talk with your chart- I guess it helped lol
I can't tell if I already O'd or not? My acupuncturist also thinks I did because of the temp spike but my surge is usually longer than that? I tested again just now and its still positive. Can the surge last after O?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- nice temp spike!

Sunnybe- hope you O sun or mon!

Dream- hope your temp spikes tomorow!

Steph- the egg share sounds like a wonderful option! Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!

My first appointment is in 2 weeks, I am really excited about it! Still doesn't quite feel real yet though. I'm fortunate that my symptoms have not been too bad!

We haven't told anyone yet because we want to think of some fun ideas to tell our parents- since it will be their first grandchild :) It's really hard not telling anyone though, thank goodness I have you ladies to talk to!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks guys, we are excited about the possibility of it!

Sunny, w haven't looked into clinics abroad yet, but it's definitely something we would look into before even thinking about spending £7,000+ on one cycle here. How would going abroad work with all the appointments and things though? Would you have to go multiple times, do you just go for a long period of time...? I can't really envisage how it would work logistically, although I'm sure loads of people manage. My husband's sergeant is Indian and as soon as hubby told him he said 'go to India, you can stay with my brother for free!' :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Tb I'm right behind you. Spike today. Now I wait for my crosshairs. 


Wait....wait.....wait....wait.....wait....wait....


----------



## tbfromlv

My temp today was crazy. I tested several times and got a variety of answers.. but opk was negative so I think I had already O'd. Oh well we definitely caught it lol so I guess we will see soon enough!


----------



## Dream143r

tb - yay for crosshairs. I should get mind tomorrow.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- we are def cycle buddies this time! I am not 100% convinced I'm 3dpo but again, i definitely O'd and we definitely Bd enough lol so in the end, it won't matter :) FX'd for both of us!


----------



## steph1607

So we have two people in the TWW right?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yep! And hopefully Sunny will be joining us any day now! Any signs of O Sunny?

CT- what's going on with you?


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay for crosshairs Tb and Dream :D 

I'm still waiting to O and am really happy that my body was able to hold out for a while so I won't be on my period for my appointment with the doc next week! Now hurry the hell up body, I want to O :D

Steph, I've read that doing IVF abroad most clinics have you come in for about 10 days. It'll probably also have to do with the IVF protocol you'll be following. 

Amber, ahh researching original ways to tell your family is so much better than reading up on TTC stuff. I can't wait to hear what you have planned and how they react. Are you planning to tell them after your first appointment?


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Happy the O held off for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- I cant wait to hear what you decide to do. I look at that stuff on Pinterest now and then..lol

Sunny- I am glad it held out for you. Any signs of it coming?

Steph- I'll have to go catch up on your journal! When will you know if you qualify for the egg share?

I only got to be in this tww 2 other times- tips on not obsessing?? lol


----------



## Dream143r

tb - I wish I had some tips for you. I am jittery already. I'm def a bad influence.


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha! I think the hardest part is I am a teacher and I have been on summer break.. so I don't have a lot that occupies my mind lately!


----------



## Dream143r

Gardening? lol 

That's what I plan to do tomorrow night.

Tonight I'm going to go visit my gramma. She has dementia but still remembers people and faces.


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha well, one its ridiculously hot here and we can't seem to get any rain! and two, we just sold our house Friday, so we have been house hunting. Not a lot on the market in terms of what we want, but we found one we like! That's my only distraction :)
What kinds of plants do you have/want in your garden?


----------



## steph1607

Ah okay, thanks Sunny &#128522;

TB, hopefully I will hear from them in a few days about a next appointment. I imagine with consultations, bloods, counselling etc. it could be a good couple of months. 

As for distracting yourself during the TWW, I am clueless! Maybe aim for a new squat PB? :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats on the house sale TB! What will you do for housing in the meantime? No signs of O yet except for feeling a bit jittery. 

Dream, ah it's nice that you'll be able to spend some time with your grandma. Wish I still had mine!

As far as distractions, hmmm that's a tough one! Way too hot, humid and rainy for summertime gardening over here, that's more of a winter thing. I'm trying to convince DH to help me DIY a Crate & Barrel knockoff dining table (retailing at $1,999.00, no thanks). It'll be quite the project and will probably take a bit longer than my TWW but hopefully worth it. 

This is what I would like to end up with

But it'll probably end up like one of those typical "nailed it" situations like this lol :D


----------



## steph1607

Sunny that looks awesome, I have faith in your ability!

Wish it was too hot to garden over here, our short lived heatwave seems to have deserted us sadly.


----------



## Dream143r

That table is gorge.

I love Crate and Barrel but totally just window shop there for decor and design ideas. Way too pricey.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I can understand that. I have a feeling things are just going to fall into place for you though!

Sunny- Is your DH pretty handy? I say TOTALLY go for that table! I love DIY stuff and my DH can build ANYTHING so I am lucky I have a partner for that!
As for housing, we don't close until August 31 so if I can find a house soon, then we can probably get closing at the same time, and maybe just need to crash somewhere for a night or 2. We found one we like, I am just iffy on one thing, that actually might just turn into a DIY slight home add-on lol :)

Steph- that might be a while lol! Not squatting for two weeks during my recovery, i lost some strength so I am still building that back up. It is so frustrating! I am about at where I was pre-surgery though! I was kind of surprised I lost as much strength as I did! 
I guess between house hunting and me starting preparations for the new school year, that can be a good distraction!


----------



## CTgirl

Wow guys, there is so much exciting news here &#8211; positive OPKs, TWW, new houses. It took me a while to catch up!

TB, the package should arrive by next Friday, although the tracking number says it's left the carrier facility and is in transit, so I'm hoping it will arrive sooner as my fertile days are coming up before and including the 4th. 

I've started charting my BBT. How do you add it to your profile? Would love to share it with you guys and get some insight as it's the first time I'm doing this and not entirely sure how it all works.

So excited for you all! Can't wait to hear about your appointment Amber! Steph, this is sounding quite positive. A very expensive process but it will all be worth it in the end I'm sure!


----------



## CTgirl

Managed to figure out how to add my chart... yay!


----------



## steph1607

Ah cute little chart CT! Took me forever to work out how to add mine and then I stopped using it after a few weeks because it's pointless for me anyway!

I'm no expert, but I am okay at interpreting these things sometimes! The other girls are much better though.

TB isn't it annoying how long it takes you to build up strength, and how little time it takes for it go! My old sprints coach text me last week to tell me he's starting up sessions on the track again and would I like to go? Would I?!?! So excited for that tomorrow night. I haven't been for a few years and have definitely got much better glute, quad and ham strength in that time so will be interesting to see how it goes. He said he's hoping to put some teams out to compete indoors at 60m over the winter. Even if I was fast enough, I am of course hoping that I won't be able to do anything toooo strenuous soon enough :)


----------



## tbfromlv

CT yay for opks coming and your chart! Even if you don't get the opks in time, you should at least be able to confirm O now that you're charting!

Steph- it is SUPER annoying! But like you said, hopefully I won't be too worried about how much weight I'm lifting soon! I would LOVE to get into something like that. Too bad we don't live close to each other lol! 

AFM, took prometrium last night.. so far I don't feel many side effects.. FX'd. FF tried to change my O date to Saturday but then changed it back to Thursday... but I think it's Friday ha. So we will just say I'm 3-5 dpo! Ha


----------



## steph1607

I know!! I feel like we would be great workout buddies! Let me know if you ever decide to move Eastwards :haha:

Do you have a date set for when you might test? That goes for anyone in the TWW really!


----------



## Dream143r

CT - hoping your OPKs arrive in time! Your chart is just the beginnings of course, we will need more time to get some good data but it's a great start!

TB - Friday sounds good as mine was Friday. heehee

I'm trying my absolute darnedest not symptom spot BUT I have 3 things going on:

1) Uterus pressure/tightness yesterday and today that's making me "feel" pregnant

*RELIGION WARNING* - If this offends you, skip to #3
2) I went to visit my gramma in the hospital last night, she has dementia but remembers faces and knows who we are. However she doesn't know where she is, or what day it is, or what year etc. So she preached a sermon pretty much to my hubby and I. I took it all very seriously, we are believers and even though she may not be completely in her right mind I do believe God was speaking to us through her. Anyways, basically at the end of her mini sermon she told me I was pregnant. She basically prophesied it, and I believe it. (she has no idea we are TTC)

3) This morning I had a strong twitching above my left eye that wouldn't stop. I ended up just holding my face and putting pressure on it for about 30 seconds and now it's gone. I googled of course, many women have said they had some form of twitching in early stages of pregnancy. WebMD says its not necessarily a pregnancy symptom though but more of a stress related thing because you're worried about pregnancy.

In any case the plan remains to hold off testing until Sunday 9dpo

FX
:dust:


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- Agreed! If I move, I'm coming over! lol As for testing, I think as much as I say I will hold out, I will probably test on the 31st. That will put me right about 10 days. lol

Dream! I Have been feeling the same weird things in my uterus and such. I try to ignore it because symptom spotting drives me crazy, but its totally there. I also just had a strange experience today where someone I didn't know just came up to me and said "Dear, I believe your'e pregnant!" (I am pretty in shape so its not like I had a belly thing going on) That was super Odd.. and I caught DH starring at me and he said "Babe, you're pregnant. I just know it" So while these things don't qualify as symptoms, it was kind of strange!


----------



## steph1607

OMG you two, both those little stories just sent shivers down my spine. Ooooh I love stuff like this!!!


----------



## CTgirl

Eek guys I got goosebumps! FX for you both!


----------



## CTgirl

Yay, my OPKs arrived today! Also ordered PreSeed. So excited! 

I have two queries... when should I start testing with the OPK? 

Secondly, my chart had a slight dip today. Does that mean something or is it pretty normal for CD9?


----------



## tbfromlv

If you have a 28 day cycle normally, start testing now. Some people will get a dip in temps before their LH surge (dream and I did, although it was a few days later that we got our surge) so you might be getting close. If you have a 30 day cycle they say start cd 10. Remember to have a 4 hour hold so that your urine isn't too diluted.


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks TB! My cycle varies from 29 to 32 days so will sstart testing tomorrow. Do you need to do it at the same time each day?


----------



## Dream143r

I usually do my OPKs in the afternoon around 4pm. It's best to do approximately the same time so you ensure to test every 24 hours and not miss it. Whatever time of day works best for you is okay just don't use FMU.


----------



## tbfromlv

No. But testing i the afternoon/evening tend to catch the surge better. It's hard for me to do that because I drink so much during the day that mine is too diluted then. I test first thing and if I get a positive I test again later in the day too


----------



## SunnyBe

Beautiful chart ladies :D I'm still waiting ... ugh!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks sunny! I feel like you're going to O any minute! Was your OPK negative today?


----------



## tbfromlv

Whoa Dream! That Temp rise!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's quite the temp rise Dream :D TB, your chart looks amazing as well (implantation dip @ 6DPO?)

I'm wondering if I maybe O'd already :shock: My OPK's were a bit dark-ish Monday night and Tuesday, but I wouldn't call them positive. CM seems to have dried up as well. Very confusing. I'll keep testing until I get a clear temp rise. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Dream143r

The Rise - I KNOW!!! I took it 3 times cause it made me really happy and I didn't want to get excited for no reason but it was just as high all 3 times. Is this it? Trying to stay calm. Plenty of charts get amazing spikes and high temps and end in BFNs but the mommy inside of me is screaming that this could be it.

tb - your temp is steadily high, looking good.

Sunny - based on your temps I'm thinking you haven't O'd yet. Looking at last cycle you O'd at CD 25 so I think you're still on a good track to surge today or tomorrow. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Dream, I hope you're right! I have had slow rises before so hopefully that's not what's going on with my chart right now.

When are you testing? I can't wait to see some BFP's :D


----------



## steph1607

Ahh, so much exciting stuff going on with you girls!

Hubby and I have our next appointment on Monday :) We will have a specific consultation with a doctor about the egg share process, then I'll have some blood tests (they're long wait ones, around 4-5 weeks for results), and I'll have to fill out a form with them which details my characteristics- height, weight, hair colour, eye colour, hobbies, occupation etc.

Feeling a bit more real now. Been doing a lot of reading and I feel quite nervous about a lot of things if I'm honest.


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, I can imagine the nerves. But just keep thinking about the bigger picture. It's exciting! Will be thinking of you on Monday. It's my birthday then so I'm sending happy vibes your way :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I decided at the beginning of this cycle I would wait until 9dpo to start testing. That's Sunday. Last cycle I was able to hold out until 8dpo so I'm trying to do 1 day better lol.

Steph - Very exciting for you too. Monday is just around the corner.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I would be jumping up and down too!

Does anyone else get really nervous to read what the thermometer says once you have O'd ? Like "please stay high, please stay high!" lol Every day for me... 

Sunny- If you haven't O'd I hope you do soon- I guess we will see what tomorrow brings! Do your opks get really obvious?

Ct - Have you started testing yet?

Steph-I've been thinking about you. I can only imagine that process. It is a lot to take in, I am sure. No wonder they offer counseling! I'm excited to hear about the appointment though.

AFM- I want to hold out until Monday to test.... I think that is 10dpo lol but I am not sure I will be able to do it, considering I have 50 ICs haha


----------



## steph1607

Thanks guys, excitement is definitely the overwhelming feeling at the moment still. I guess for now I'm worried that I won't be eligible for the egg share and then we would be back to square one in terms of being faced only with expensive treatment options. And then I'm worried that if I am eligible, it's not going to work, I still won't produce any eggs, I might over-stimulate, I might not get pregnant but the other lady might... I need to just chill and take things a step at a time I think! 

Hahahah TB you crack me up. I can just imagine you sitting on a bed surrounded by 50 pregnancy tests!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I know it's easy for us to say "don't think like that!" Which we will say because we mean it, but I also can empathize with you on having those thoughts! We all want it so bad that the worst thoughts come to mind in the process. Stay strong! Try to put out positive thoughts as much as you can. At the very least, you're anxiety will ease a bit :) 
And as for the tests.. I laughed out loud at your comment. I'll be doing what we all do and stare and hold up the tests and try to see something haha or hopefully this time. WILL see something.. and take pics and have you all analyze with me! Haha


----------



## Dream143r

I have a least 25 HPTs under my bathroom counter. 

FRERs, CBs, ICs, Dollar Store Cassettes, FRER Digis, CB Digis

You name it. It's like a drug store that only sells HPTs. 

hahahahahah


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha Dream!! I only have wondfos because they came with my opks. You are so funny!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys. Want to upload my opk but not sure how? I'm really dumb when it comes to forums!


----------



## tbfromlv

Go to the advanced reply. Scroll down below the message part and there should be a section that says Attachment


----------



## steph1607

:haha: you guys and your tests! Can't wait to see some!

Dream and TB, these charts are looking so lovely! Hurry up and wake up over there so I can see today's temps!

Thanks TB :) I have no problem with telling other people to be positive but fail miserably when it comes to myself!


----------



## CTgirl

Ok, here's my first one - CD9. With the package below...
 



Attached Files:







BAB.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dream143r

Hey CT - for me that wouldn't be a positive because my test lines go blazing darker than the control line. HOWEVER that doesn't happy for everyone. Some ladies lines only ever get just as dark as the control line or really close and that one look like it's almost there but not quite.

I think that it could be positive because of you massive temp spike this morning. But it doesn't really look like your CM is lining up with that temp. Did you take it at the same time as the other temps? Did you get a full nights rest?


----------



## CTgirl

Hi Dream. Yup, I've tagged it as a negative as it wasn't as dark as the control line. My large spike in temp is because I am ill. Very unfortunate timing!

Going to keep testing. Will upload when I think it's positive :)


----------



## Dream143r

CT - urgh! boo to sickness! I guess that will make it pretty difficult to get accurate temps, very annoying.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ah dang CT I was hoping that temp rise was for O. Just know that sometimes illness can delay ovulation as your body wants to worry about fighting off whatever it is first. So your cycle might be slightly off this time. I hope you feel better soon!

I had a nice little temp spike today! I plugged it in late because I went back to sleep so it gave me the open circle, just haven't gone in to fix that lol I am getting my "CD21" blood work done today too- just to "officially" confirm O with my doctor since I was taking Clomid. Although they shouldn't call it cd21 blood work because its really 7DPO blood work lol


----------



## AmberR

Wow great temps tb and dream!! Excited to see those tests!!
Sorry you are sick CT, hope it passes quickly!


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks Dream!


----------



## steph1607

Aww Amber, a Tic Tac :hugs:

How's everything going with you? You and hubby must be on such a high!


----------



## Dream143r

tb - love the direction your chart is going.

I had a bit of a drop this morning but it's still high so i'm not too worried about it.


----------



## AmberR

Thanks Steph! We finally told family and close friends and everyone is excited! I feel relieved to not keep it a secret anymore! Still feeling pretty nauseated most days and my boobs are sore, but it is comforting to have symptoms!


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks everyone. Still feeling pretty crappy but will hopefully be right soon.

Amber that's so exciting! I daydream about how I will tell my mom one day hehe. I'm so happy for you! Isn't it weird to think that your baby is only the size of a Tic Tac? The body is incredible!


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, if I don't get a chance to come back on here, good luck for Monday! Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- that's so exciting to be able to tell people! Your appointment is coming up next week! So exciting!

CT- how you feeling? 

Dream- You symptom spotting?? lol


----------



## steph1607

Aaaah TB that chart!! When are you going to break down and test?


----------



## Dream143r

I had so pretty painful cramps on Thursday at 6dpo. I'm hoping that was my bean settling in and getting cozy. Other than that, a few other symptoms for easily AF as well. Sore boobs, mild cramps etc. I'm really tired but I'm always really tired, TTC or not. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

I've had cramping since about 4dpo and been super tired, sore boobs too but that's about it! I get waves of nausea now and then since yesterday but literally just a moment. I usually start spotting about 7dpo and I haven't yet so that's good!

Steph- I totally broke down and tested today lol but I think my O is a day off on my trackerso really I'm 8dpo lol early! I swear I see the faintest line but I refuse to hold any value to that until I can see it without examining it haha


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies. So am still using OPK but they are all much lighter than the first. The first actually now looks exactly the same as the control line but I know this could be a false positive. I looked back and noted on one of the apps I use that I had cramps on the 27th which is the day before my temp spike. I also had CM that was kind of like egg white but wasn't much at all so I didn't take note of it has have had more previously. So now I'm wondering whether I actually did O but just thought it was my illness. Argh this is all so confusing!


----------



## CTgirl

Dream and TB - holding thumbs for those BFPs! TB I would have also started testing haha


----------



## AmberR

Tb we need pictures! Fx'd it's the start of your BFP! 

CT- it's hard to tell, hopefully your temp over the next couple days will make it more clear!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT - I don't think you O'd yet. Which is actually good because CD 9 is a bit early. My opks don't progressively get darker. In fact usually the day before a positive , it gets even lighter. Everyone is different with that but I say keep testing!


----------



## Dream143r

I tested this AM, 9DPO - :bfn:

I test early really just for the thrill of it all. I don't think that I'll ever be one of those women who get a super early bfp. No reason, just what my gut says. 

Anyways I'll test again tomorrow and every day until bfp or AF.


----------



## tbfromlv

I'm also going to test tomorrow. Same thing as you though dream- thrills lol POAS addict! I have acupuncture again tomorrow for a "holding" session. Had some serious cramping today- hope that's more of a good thing and not a bad one! My boobs hurt SO bad. Like walking hurts lol but I think that's just progesterone having fun with our symptoms! 

Sunny- still no O? Signs of it anywhere? Isn't your appointment coming up soon?


----------



## CTgirl

Sorry to hear that Dream. FX you and TB het your BFPs soon!


----------



## Dream143r

Tested again this morning - 10DPO :bfn:

I have a pretty standard 13-15 day LP. AF not due until Saturday. So I'll keep testing and see what tomorrow brings.

Sunny - where you at?!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi ladies :)

Sorry, have been really busy the last couple of days!
How are the tests looking lv and Dream? Uploadddd, we want to see :D :D 

Ct, like tb said, CD9 would be very early to O so I agree and think that you're still waiting. 

I still haven't O'd yet :( I'm so glad I have my doctors appointment this week! I'll print out my charts to show her and it'll clearly show a trend towards irregular cycles. I hope I still O but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - boooo for no O yet. I'm excited for you appointment this week though. It's always good to feel like you're actively doing something. 

I didn't even take pics of yesterday or today's BFNs. They're stark white, truly nothing to look at. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol sunny nothing to see. Probably my imagination anyway :) I really hope your doc sends you in the right direction with everything! I can't wait to hear about it!

Guys I'm nervous right now. The last two days I've been having some strange cramping. Not bad or painful, just that I am aware of them. I don't know if it's good or bad. I never get cramps before AF (plus it's not due yet anyway) so part of me wants to think positive but you know how we are lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls! I'm excited (and nervous!!) as well. It's on Wednesday so just two more days.

It's still really early for both of you so BFN's are to be expected of course :) Tb, I'd say anything out of the ordinary is a good thing, so yay for cramps :D 

Steph, how did your appointment go? I'd love to hear more about it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh I hope so! 

Steph- I too am anxious to hear about your appointment! I'll have to stalk your journal soon I'm sure!


----------



## steph1607

Hey girls! Happy Monday to all!

Our appointment was good. We had another chat with the doctor about the egg share, mostly legal stuff really, and then went back over the whole IVF process. And then we saw the nurse and filled out a characteristics form with her which would be given to potential recipients. That made it feel very real actually. Then I did a urine sample and they took about 12 vials of blood to test for various things, including chromosomal abnormalities. Those tests will take about 4-5 weeks to come back and in the meantime hubby and I have been given details of three counsellers to choose between. We'll hopefully get the counselling session done while we're waiting for the blood results. Has to be done before we progress anyway. So if my blood tests all come back clear, then they will start the matching process. I look quite good on paper (sorry, I know that makes me sound so up myself!) so she was confident I could be matched quite quickly. In any case, they never have enough donors for the amount of recipients. Once you're matched, they then have to sync up the two cycles using birth control. However, as I don't have periods, they think I probably wouldn't need the pill anyway and so we would just work around the recipient's cycle. 

So all in all, more waiting to come, but at least it's moving in the right direction &#128522;


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy to hear the appointment went well Steph! When do you expect to hear back from them regarding the results? Did they give you an approximate time line as to how long the whole process will take?

Is the egg share anonymous by the way? I'm assuming you don't get to find out who the recipient is going to be and they don't get to know who the donor is?


----------



## steph1607

Thanks Sunny &#128522;

Blood results in about 4-5 weeks and then matching and sorting out schedules etc. It would be realistic to be able to start this side of Christmas.

Yeah, the clinic would find a suitable recipient and send them your details (height, weight, colouring, hobbies, education and occupation), and the recipient essentially says yay or nay. I wouldn't know anything about them, but can find out if they got pregnant from my eggs, and if so, whether a child was born. It's completely the donor's choice though. It's very bizarre to think that if we go ahead with it, there could be people walking the streets who are my biological children. I definitely get why some people wouldn't be able to do it. Hubby and I have said though that if I am able to do it, once we're done with having our own children, we would donate sperm/ eggs altruistically.


----------



## SunnyBe

That sounds amazing Steph! It really seems like a great opportunity for you guys.

AFM, finally got that positive OPK. Just as I had given up hope! FF predicted AF was due today... Can you imagine if I didn't test/taken temps? Lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- That is so exciting! I bet you look FABULOUS off paper too :) When do you think you will start the counseling?

Sunny- I am sorry but I had to lol that OF COURSE today you would get the positive OPK! After reading your last message about not really holding out hope for it, I thought to myself "now its for sure coming" ! YAY! Get to BDing!

AFM: Had acupuncture again today. Doc looked at my chart, I gave her my 7dpo blood work (progesterone to confirm O) and she did a pulse check- all these things together made her go "I wouldn't be surprised one bit if you've conceived this cycle" That made me feel really good.. I sooo hope she is right!


----------



## steph1607

Haha thanks TB :D My age works well coupled with a good BMI, and then I am sporty and have a degree which apparently a lot of recipients want. The nurse was telling us that some women actually stipulate that they only want donor eggs from someone with a PHD! Seemed a little extreme to me, but each to their own. They obviously just have to be prepared to wait a long time for a suitable match. 

Hopefully we will get our counselling session done while we are waiting for the blood test results. I think I'm going to contact one today and try and get something booked in. One of the counsellors does phone and Skype appointments which is really useful as they are all based in London. Although I do think I'll feel a bit awkward having a counselling session over the phone... I'll just have to suck it up and get over it though! 

TB this is just getting better and better. I'm not sure how much more of this I can take before you start posting some test pics!!!

Woohoo for O Sunny, go and get busy! Fingers crossed that August will be your month! If not, it's good you've got a doctor's appointment this week though. Hopefully they can run some tests and see if there is anything strange going on. 

I've just remembered something quite sweet that DH said yesterday - we were driving home from the appointment and we have been talking for a while about going to Germany or Switzerland in December for a couple of days at a Christmas market for our anniversary. He said we might not be able to go if I was pregnant because of flying. I said it's fine up until a certain date and he replied saying he has "a lot of concerns about the cabin pressure" and the thought of it didn't sit well with him! I said if that's the case then we definitely wouldn't fly because if anything happened afterwards, we would always question ourselves. So we decided we would stay in the UK instead!


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, so glad the appointment went well! It certainly sounds positive, but can imagine it's nerve-wracking for you. I'm sure 5 weeks sounds like the longest time to wait, but it's good that you can have some counselling in between as it's something to focus on. 

Yay Sunny! Go go go!

TB, wow, that's so spooky but so exciting!

Amber, how are things going? When is your appointment?


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Yay for +OPK!! Now we just gotta see that temp raise the roof. lol

Steph - super sweet. I love when our men get all concerned and involved. #heartmelt

AFM - 11DPO another :bfn: this morning. I'm not out of the races yet though. I haven't lost hope. Just growing impatient....


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok I know it's stills BFN but I swear I'm seeing good something. Had to make it B&W for clearest cell phone pic! i know we like to analyze these so here ya go :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8142.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## tbfromlv

ANd just for fun here is another. I think it's funny how impatient I am. &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8140.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 18


----------



## AmberR

Steph- the egg share program sounds great! Hope it is a smooth process for you!! Thats is so sweet about your DH being concerned about flying. Stuff like that just melts your heart doesn't it!

Dream- sorry about the BFN. Fx'd it's just too early!

Tb- I think I might see a hint of something!!

Sunny- glad you got a + OPK!

CT- any signs of O yet?

Afm, I'm doing ok. Nausea has eased up a bit but I have been chewing ginger candy once or twice a day so maybe that is helping. My appointment is Friday and I am sooo nervous/anxious!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- it's crazy how picky people could get. I mean, I can understand maybe a college degree but a must have PHD?! I think it wouldn't hurt to try the session over the phone and feel it out. Good luck with that! And your DH is so sweet!! 

Dream- I hope we get that BFP soon!

CT- any signs of O? 

Amber- I hope I'm seeing something! And omg I can't wait for your appointment! That's going to be such a good feeling!! Also, I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Dream143r

tb - i'm seeing a hint of a vvfl on the first pic. FX!!!!!


----------



## CTgirl

TB I think I see something too. FX it's a BFP in the next few days! Must be so frustrating not knowing!

Amber you must be so excited for Friday! 

No sign of O for me yet. Am on CD15 and waiting till tonight to test again. Last cycle was 32 days and the previous was 29 so I have a couple of days leeway I guess. I had a temp dip yesterday and thought This is It! But still no positive. All my apps are saying I'm fertile now though and that I'll O on Friday so here's hoping!

I wanted to ask something personal... Do any of your men struggle to finish because they're feeling too much pressure? I keep saying to my hubby that we must just have fun and not to think about it bit he says he feels stressed about it. It's never happened before so it must have something to do with us TTC.


----------



## steph1607

Thanks girls :) You all make me feel so much better about everything.

TB I think I can see a slight hint of something on the first test. Keep them coming!!

Oh CT, I feel for you both, hubby and I have definitely been there. Pressure can really get to them, and then the more they think about not being able to perform, the less they are able to anyway. Like you, we had never really had that issue before. It was only when I started taking Clomid and we knew that we had to try and keep up the every other day schedule that it started to become an issue. Poor hubby got himself so worked up about it after it had happened once that it kept happening. Obviously we had the thought going through our heads that I don't ovulate on my own and so we had this "one chance" and couldn't miss it. I never ovulated anyway but that's irrelevant :haha: The more time went on, the more the pressure got. He even went to the GP bless him because he was so worried that he would end up ruining our chances. Strangely enough, the only issue was finishing inside me... so with that in mind, we actually looked into insemination and did purchase an insemination kit! (We recently remortgaged and had to give bank statements to the mortgage adviser and it showed all our transactions!!!!!!!!!) It sounds kind of crazy to me now, but for a few times that is what we did, hubby would get the stuff into a pot, and then we would get it in me! I know it sounds like the most unromantic thing ever, but it worked and oh my word we had the most hilarious time doing it! Seriously, every time we were just cracking up. I can just picture myself now, laying on the living room floor with my legs in the air while hubby was cooking :haha: Of course after a week or so of that and feeling so much more relaxed we were able to get it done in the traditional way again. And now we have no pressure at all so our sex life is completely back to how it was pre TTC.

I'm not suggesting you get an insemination kit (although if you both think that could be an option then I don't see why not), but I just wanted to reassure you that it is so normal and understandable. I felt frustrated sometimes because I kind of thought "he has just this one job to do and can't even do that". Of course I never said that and I know it's horrible of me to think it. It's easy for people to say "just relax" but I know it's not that simple. I hope you both manage to find a solution that works for you, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I had to giggle at the part where it was visible in your transactions! Oh I bet that wasn't awkward!:haha: 

But on a serious note CT, I hear that happens more often than you think when couples are TTC. Emotions can definitely impact all aspects of it. I hope you guys figure it out! Maybe if you guys just have a fun date night and take it back to the romance? Also, I usually get a dip two days before my positive! So keep testing!

AFM, test seemed to be getting darker. DH could actually see it! Its still faint, but I'm feeling more confident about it being there!! I attached an invert today because to me it was the clearest! My phone camera is awful so I'm doing my best :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2017-08-02 07_20_39.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok, well it was WAY less blurry before I attached it.. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Unedited.. ? I see it IRL lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8171.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh my TB :D Is it the lighter line right next to the dip part? I can definitely see something there! Test again at night (if your urine isn't too diluted at least), some women have better luck at night. Can't wait to see how it progresses. :D :D 

Ct, so sorry you're dealing with pressure issues. Steph has given some great tips already so hopefully that'll help a bit :) We try to keep things interesting by trying new things/positions etc. 

Steph, awww your husband sounds like the sweetest :) I'm sure he'll make a great dad! 

Dream, any test updates? Your chart still looks amazing!

Amber, just two more days!!! :D

AFM, doctors appointment later today. So ready to find out what's going on!


----------



## steph1607

Haha TB I was cringing so badly! Also I had another transaction that same month for £35 in Ann Summers (not sure if you have that shop over there?). We must have looked so kinky!

I think I see something again in the first pic but I am sooo bad at these things! 

Sunny, he really will :)

Best of luck today, ask lots of questions! I hope they can shed some light for you :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

TB - If your DH sees it then it must be there! Men are blind. lol

CT - We were there last cycle. We missed a couple days in the window due to performance. For me I just let it go, I didn't get sad or mad and didn't even discuss it with hubby. I know him well enough to know he obviously doesn't want to talk about it and me wanting to have some annoying discussion was just going to stress him out even more and make matters worse. So I left it alone and a couple days later all was well and no issues since. I'll never know for sure but I think my silent support was this best thing for him.

Steph - So much to giggle about in your story. You got me with the legs up in the living room. heeehee. Why the living room of all places. lol I love it.

Sunny - bit of a jump there. Think you O'd yesterday? CD 31....

AFM - 12 DPO - BFN. I'm not gonna lie ladies. Today's negative was a tough one to look at. I shed a couple tears. I've since talked myself off the ledge tho and calmed down. The highs and lows of all this, it's intense. I'm feeling out. AF not due until Saturday, so it's not over and I know i've heard from plenty of women on here that many don't see their bfps until AF is due or late. It's just so emotional. It's okay though, the pity party is over. I think. FX I have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## tbfromlv

I decided t buy some FRERs because they were on sale lol so we will see if I have a good picture to show you all. I use DH as a test because he can't see anything as it is. So the fact he could see this line IRL, made me really get excited!

Sunny, I cannot wait to hear about your appointment. Please keep us updated!

Dream- My mom told me she was one of those people who couldn't get a positive until she was 6 weeks along (didn't comfort me much!). You have to remember how slow HCG can move in these early days. You are DEFINITELY NOT out until AF shows up! I know BFNs are hard. I've shed my fair share of tears too. Hang in there girl!


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg.. FRER has a line. Faint but def there!


----------



## Dream143r

oooooooo TB I seeeeeee that. I literally tested every single filter on my phone with the brightness on 100 lol. I could see it on quite a few of them. Yes! now we just need to wait for it to get darker. eeeeek!


----------



## tbfromlv

oops I edited my post and the image fell off. Here it is again.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8175.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## steph1607

TB, do you even have any pee left?!!!! This is all getting too much!

Haha Dream, that is a very good question. I think because it was around dinner time, and it seemed easier to lie on a flat floor with my hips propped up on pillows, rather than in a bed. And obviously I could chat with hubby while he chopped the veg :haha: What a sight that must have been.

Sorry you felt low this morning Dream. A BFN is always hard to take. even the times when I've just had to take a test before starting medication even though I knew there was no chance, I still felt sad. I'm glad to hear you have picked yourself up though. You're not out yet love.


----------



## tbfromlv

LOL Steph, I didnt empty the cup from SMU right away. Then I decided to run up the road for some FRERs, so I left it. I know, gross, but it was my best shot today! haha
and oh goodness steph.. the things we do to get pregnant huh?:haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

I think I see a hint of something TB! Keep us posted :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny, and nice temp rise! Is your appointment soon?


----------



## SunnyBe

Just had my appointment. The doctor was glad I was ovulating and didn't seem too concerned about my periods becoming more irregular. She wanted DH to get a SA so we got a referral for that. She also mentioned that the quality of who performs the actual analysis varies greatly and had a couple that they didn't really recommend. It takes about a month (!) for the results to come back in! Any of you had similar experiences? Seems like such a long wait!

I got a script for CD3 blood work and we'll do an ultrasound after that. The script says they'll do TSH, AMH, Estrogen, Prolactin and Progesterone. No LH/FSH. I got the script at reception so I couldn't ask any questions about it, but I thought the LH to FSH ratio was pretty important to test for. 

Overall, pretty happy to finally get this going :)


----------



## tbfromlv

First of all, I hope you don't need any CD 3 blood work! BUT if you do, you might call back and ask about the FSH and LH. From my understanding, they are important for CD 3. I don't know about SA, as DH hasn't had that done yet. I am happy things are getting done for you now! When will DH go in?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb! Have you tested again? I really think this might actually be it :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I've been staring at those tests all day lol I wont test tonight because my pee is just too diluted after FMU or SMU. I am anxious to see a dark line lol I am still shocked everytime I walk back into the bathroom lol


----------



## steph1607

Oh haha TB, yeah saving the SMU makes sense, silly me :haha:

Glad to hear you've got the ball rolling Sunny. I second TB, I think they should test FSH and LH too. As for the SA, that seems like a very long time. I'm pretty sure they test it there and then which is why you (well we do anyway) have to book in a time for DH to do it. When hubby did his January one, the results took about a week (NHS), and when he did his July one (private), the results got phoned through after about 40 minutes while we were still there talking to the consultant. They have their own lab on site so it was obviously quicker.


----------



## CTgirl

Sorry to sound naive, but would one of you be able to explain the CD3, FSH, SA etc testing please? I'm so new to this and none of my friends have ever spoken about it so I am clueless!

TB, I am so excited for you - anything today? (it's 10.15am in South Africa so probably around 2am your side. I'm just itching to know!)

Thank you all for your support and advice. Steph you are hilarious! I've bought from Ann Summers before - sailor outfits etc for hen parties! Your transactions must have looked hilarious. Saying that though, I was a sex editor in my previous job and the IT department must have thought I was so dodgy if they saw my Google searches!

I asked DH last night whether he'd prefer for me not to tell him when I'm in my fertile period and he said he wants to know so he can share in the process/excitement/nervousness with me. The first time it happened I was terrible and freaked out! I still feel awful about that. But when it's happened since then I just let it slide and it seems to have been better in the last few weeks (although I haven't been fertile then but it's still been fun! Hehe). Just nervous it's going to happen this time but trying not to think about it. Maybe I'll put on some super sexy underwear! Lol.

In other news, still haven't O'd but since I inputted previous months' data from my other app into FF, it's changed my ovulation date. So I'm just testing daily (twice yesterday!) and it's getting darker so we'll see. I had a 0.2 degree dip today (that's in celsius, but my app in fahrenheit says it's about 0.32 for you guys). So we'll see if I rise tomorrow - FF says a rise of 0.2 celsius or 0.4 fahrenheit shows a possible post-O temp rise. Hopefully OPK will be positive tonight!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT I hope that O is coming VERY soon. Also, I think trying not to stress over DH performance is the best for now! Could just be a fluke!

AFM.. test are definitely darker. I know they upload funny but it's so clear for us. So here it is.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8185.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CTgirl

TB I can DEFINITELY see that - without even zooming in on the pic. EEK!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh! So excited!! And nervous!


----------



## steph1607

CT, this is quite a good link to give information about CD3 FSH tests:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm

This is actually another more brief one which also explains LH:

https://www.rmact.com/getting-started/fertility-testing/what-is-cycle-day-3

SA is the semen analysis. So with this test they can see how much sperm is in the semen. They can also check the motility and morphology. The motility is how well the sperm move (obviously they need to be good swimmers to get themselves from A to B!). The morphology tests the shape of the sperm. Good sperm will have an oval shaped head and long tail, but sperm with poor morphology may have some head and tail defects. Some SAs can be more in depth too. The one that my hubby had done at the private clinic a couple of weeks ago also well the sperm move towards the egg. Apparently "clever" sperm are sort of drawn to the egg, and less clever sperm just move off in any direction they can find!

Oh wow, sex editor sounds like my ideal job :haha:

Well at least you and DH are both on the same page now. Don't feel terrible about freaking out, it happens, it's natural when you both want something so badly and know you only have a set window in which to do it. Definitely try the underwear too! We also found that doing a crazy amount of foreplay also helped. 

Fingers crossed for your positive OPK :)

We've got our counselling session booked in for 9am on hubby's 26th birthday :haha: Happy Birthday love!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg :D I can now clearly see it :D :D :D I'm sooooo excited TB! Just for fun, I also showed DH and even he could see it! I think you might really be pregnant :dance:


----------



## steph1607

Okay I must have spent too long writing my post to CT and not realised that TB had commented.

OMG you are pregnant!!! I feel sick, this is too much excitement!!


----------



## steph1607

I keep coming back just to look again because it is such a beautiful sight!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the info Steph! I'll send a message to my doctor next week to ask for LH/FSH as well. Interesting to hear that the SA results got in that fast! I hope your sweet hubby will have a wonderful birthday :D

Ct, Steph explained it pretty well. I went to my doctor because we've been TTC for close to 9 months and we think there might be some issues :) I think you're getting close to O-day based on your CM and that temp drop looks pretty good as well! 

Dream, so sorry you're feeling down hun! Did you test again today? There will always be a next cycle if this one isn't it, and we'll be here cheering you on!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies! It's much darker in person too so I am on cloud 9!!! I can tell you now I am so glad I had that surgery! 

Steph- that's a great birthday present lol!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - that line is absolutely beautiful. It's def darkening. Wishing you the happiest and healthies 9 months ever! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM: Temp still up but I'm feeling pretty out. I know I know not out till AF. But I'm pretty down today. 13 DPO - :bfn: :cry:

I think I'm just going to take a little break. This is too hard. I don't feel strong enough to deal with this let down and disappointment over and over and over again. Sorry for being a Debbie downer. PMS isn't helping. 4 cycles was kind of the cut off in my mind. Like if it takes longer than that I have to really accept that I could be a really long time, if ever. DH and I always talked about a pretty big family. I've always wanted 4 kids. We talked about just banging them out back to back or relatively quickly so they were close in age. Coming to terms with that probably not going to be our reality is so painful. I also feel like I'm against the clock, I'm not old but I'm not really young either. Turning 32 at the end of this month. Anyways I'm just rambling now. Sorry for the downer venting. I'm thinking I probably won't be around as much but will still silently stalk your ladies and your progress.

:dust:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- So sorry you got a BFN! Hang in there! I know how you feel as I was there too... thought it would be easy and ended up taking 11 months. I can definitely understand you wanting to take a break. I sure do hope you get your BFP soon!!

Tb- thats a great line! Congratulations!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh Dream :( So sorry you feel out. TTC sucks and can be extremely stressful. Give yourself some time though. I always feel that way just before the end of my cycle when I know I'm out (usually the day of my temp drop). I feel sad, angry, disappointed and 10 other things at the same time. Usually a day or two later I kinda remember why it is we're putting ourselves through all of this, to have a sweet little baby. 

I imagine the difficulties that we'll probably have to face while _being _pregnant, the constant stress worrying if the baby is okay and developing properly, the delivery that'll likely be the most painful experience of your life, and all that comes after (being a first time mom, sleepless nights etc.). So I see it as a way to prepare myself for all those hard times to come. They'll suck and be emotionally draining, they'll probably leave me questioning if it was all worth it, but I think that's what's being a mom is all about. 

I hope you'll feel better in a couple of days hun! I know you know this as well but 4 cycles is really not that long. Chances are you and your hubby are both perfectly fine and you'll conceive within the 6-months mark and almost certainly before the 12-month mark. And if not, look at what happened with Tb. I immediately feel more optimistic about my chances just seeing that BFP. It goes to show that if there is a problem, there's probably a solution as well. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Sunny - I really appreciate your encouraging words.


----------



## steph1607

Dream I am so sorry you are feeling like this. I never imagined TTC would be so hard. I imagined perfectly regular cycles, romantic bedroom sessions, a beautiful positive pregnancy a couple of months later, telling hubby about it during a lovely day out in the countryside. But in reality, for some of us it really sucks. I didn't for one second think that over a year later I'd be waiting for IVF treatment. 

If you feel that taking a break is the right thing for you guys, then by all means go for it, and do it for as long as you need to get your gear back in the right place. Like you and Sunny said, PMS isn't going to be helping things anyway and you might feel more positive in a few days. 

I've browsed so many threads on here, and it genuinely seems that most of the time, one way or another, everyone ends up getting their families. Some of us just have more of a journey than others. And everyone handles this process differently, for some 4 months might feel like no time at all, and for others it feels like a lifetime.

I completely understand what you mean about your clock ticking. 32 is far from old, but in the female fertility world, our stupid clocks are always ticking. If it puts your mind at ease, is it worth a trip to see your doctor? 

I really do hope you feel better soon. Never apologise for being a Debbie Downer. We are all here for each other. I am so grateful to all of you for always cheering me up when I feel crappy. This really is a great thread. (TB don't leave us)

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I'm sorry about BFN. They are always hard to see and I don't think any of us really take it well. Hopefully in a few days you will feel better about it, but take whatever time you need. Just remember that they say something like 75-80% of couples will get pregnant in the first 12 months of trying. Like Steph said, we all probably went in to TTC with thoughts of excitement and we would get pg right away. It's hard and emotionally draining sometimes. But we are here for you! I hope you hang in there!!:hugs:

And I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## SunnyBe

FYI, TB I told my chart to start following yours again ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- your chart listened the first time! I hope it listens again!!


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Dream, I'm so sorry. It's so hard when our expectations don't become reality in the timeframe we want them too. I stupidly thought I'd be one of those who fell pregnant the month after coming off BC! That didn't happen clearly! 

Take all the time you need. Sometimes time is what's needed to gain a fresh perspective, and to get a bit stronger for the next try. It's easy for us to say "It takes six months to a year", but when you expected to fall pregnant earlier, it's tough to change that mindset. 

Sending lots of love to you, and please pop in from time to time to keep us posted on how you're doing. We're here for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ladies, my worst symptom thus far is insomnia! I can fall asleep just fine, but I wake up and it is all over! I've been fighting some fatigue as it is but this has been awful. I start back to work (I'm a teacher on summer break!) next week and I really hope this goes away!

Amber- did you experience any of that? Also, I can't wait to hear about your appt today!


----------



## steph1607

When I saw your comment I was about to ask "what are you doing up at this hour?"! 

That's a strange summer break... when did the break start? In the UK the summer break is from 20 something of July until around the 5th of September..


----------



## steph1607

Also, do you think it could be because your mind is just working overtime and is so full of thoughts?


----------



## tbfromlv

We got out around May 18 and kids come back August 16. I wish it was Mid June-Mid September! 
I guess it could be. I just usually get great sleep that I blame on my routine of waking early for exercise. I dont wake up thinking about much, its just I wake up and I am AWAKE but fatigued :( This is the third night in a row.


----------



## SunnyBe

Insomnia sucks Tb! I have a bit of that during the TWW as well, and I can only imagine how much worse it gets once my mind starts working overtime during early pregnancy. I hope it'll soon pass :) 

Any other symptoms yet? How did your test look this morning?


----------



## tbfromlv

I don't get it often but this seems to be the worse I've ever had it. I even had a bout with sleep paralysis this morning because of it (basically with lack of sleep your mind will wake up but your body is in dream mode and there's a chemical your brain releases to make you essentially paralyzed while you're dreaming so you don't act out your dreams). It's kind of scary! Lol but I'll be fine I'm sure. My only other symptoms are bad headaches and my BBs are way more sore than usual. My FRER looks just slightly darker than yesterday and my IC was noticeably darker. I'm out of FRERs and I'm not sure I want to buy anymore lol I have about 12 ICs left.

And yay for crosshairs sunny!


----------



## Dream143r

My raging hormones yesterday confirmed with this morning's temp.

I already feel a little bit better.

I think I'm going to focus on my health and hopefully some weight loss this cycle to get my spirits up. I always feel amazing when I'm eating clean and working out, but I'm an emotional eater and often fall off the wagon. I could stand to lose about 30-40lbs.

TB - we wonna see that progression on the ICs! Show us the pics.


----------



## steph1607

Oh Dream, I'm so glad to hear that you are already feeling better. 

FYI, girls, we can be friends again when the Athletics World Champs ends, but until then, game on.


----------



## tbfromlv

The ICs don't upload well for some reason. But here is a comparison of yesterdays and today's FRER. Not a big difference but it's getting darker!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8216.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I just saw your post:haha:


----------



## steph1607

It's definitely getting darker TB &#128513;

Haha, I'm a huge athletics fan. Luckily enough, I've had great sport to watch non-stop all summer: Wimbledon, Tour de France, swimming world champs, women's euro, athletics, women's rugby World Cup! So spoilt!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, clearly getting darker :D How do you feel? Did you tell anyone yet? 

Amber, how did your appointment go?

Dream, so happy you're feeling a bit better! Hope the next cycle will be the one :)

Steph, LOL :D


----------



## tbfromlv

I have my first appointments set up. They had called me to remind me about an appointment I had already scheduled for this Monday (to discuss next cycle and upping clomid if needed) so I told them I didn't need it lol so I go in Sept 1 with the nurse to do blood work and stuff and sept 6 will Be my first ultrasound. FX'd it's a sticky bean! I told my family and my best friend. They all know everything that's been going on and my mom texts me every day asking if I tested yet lol so there was no holding out with them! I'm very close to my family so I think I would have told them anyway! I'm feeling ok, just get light headed more often and that's about it.

Amber we are excited to hear about your appointment!

Dream- hope all is well!

Steph- you had me lol &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## AmberR

My appointment went well, just met with the nurse and went over history, got blood work done. I'm waiting on a call to schedule an ultrasound which will hopefully happen next week!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies

TB how exciting! 

Amber, glad the appointment went well! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!

Dream, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. How are you today?

AFM, I think I O'd the other day as my temp dropped and is now increasing. I've also attached a pic. I think number 9 (6th from the bottom) may be it. I made a mistake with my days that's either CD15 or 16. What do you guys think? I'm going to continue he testing until AF comes just to be sure but wanted to get your opinions.

Hope you're all having a fab weekend!
 



Attached Files:







20170805_194319_1501963493719.jpg
File size: 228.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Love the ticker! A grain of salt, how precious. 

CT - I find the OPKs so hard to read after they've dried. However if one of those if positive I agree it would be 6th from the bottom. Doesn't seem like you temps are lining up with that tho. Are you feeling any better, still sick?

AFM - Cycle 5, CD 1. A gf and I are doing a 30 clean eating challenge. No dairy, soy, sugar or gluten. I keep saying I need a hobby so this will be my focus this cycle at least. We're starting Tuesday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Very exciting Tb! I hope the next couple of weeks will fly by :D 

Amber, ahhh your first ultrasound coming up soon!! 

Ct, I agree with Dream that it's very hard to judge after they've dried. I don't think you ovulated yet though, based on your temps. It could be that you're ovulating a bit later, almost no one has a perfect 28 day cycle with ovulation at day 14. Mine were: 16, 23, 20, 17, 18, 16, 21, 25 and this cycle 31. I hope you'll soon get a clear positive OPK!

Dream, good luck!! I love good cheese and fresh baked bread too much to give that up lol. We'll be rooting for you :)


----------



## Dream143r

hhaahaha Sunny. Cheese and Ice cream are my kryptonite.


----------



## steph1607

Good luck with the challenge Dream!

Curious, how is Justin Gatlin viewed in the states?


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny and Dream, I know I'm just being impatient and seeing things where they aren't. I'm just getting so frustrated. My apps are clearly way way off!

Dream, good luck!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- I agree with the others, your temps don't indicate ovulation and I'm not sure your OPKs are positive. Keep trying- we totally understand the impatience lol

Dream- that is quite a challenge! Good luck!

Steph- I have no idea who that is.. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

I totally understand Ct. It's so hard to wait! Feel free to post your OPK's if you want a second opinion :)

Hmm regarding Justin Gatlin, I hadn't heard of him either but after googling a bit, it seems that he was involved in doping scandals and received a ban for a couple of years. He just won gold. Interesting to see that he didn't understand why he was booed. 

Tb, are you still testing or has the novelty wore off :D


----------



## Dream143r

steph1607 said:


> Good luck with the challenge Dream!
> 
> Curious, how is Justin Gatlin viewed in the states?

well I'm in Canada and we hate Justin at my house.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies, I woke up today without a second line. I'm so broken hearted.


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, if it's a CP I am so, so sorry. I know nothing we say right now will help you feel better, but know that we are here whenever you need us. :hugs:


----------



## CTgirl

Ok ladies this HAS to be a positive right???
 



Attached Files:







20170807_183649_1502124233263.jpg
File size: 203.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CTgirl

Oh TB I just saw your message. My heart breaks for you, I am so so sorry


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb please say it isn't so :( I hope there is still a chance and there's another reason why you didn't get a second line (faulty test, urine too diluted).


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, yes that is clearly a positive OPK!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- definitely positive! Yay!

My acupuncturist wants me to go get blood drawn but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## CTgirl

TB it isn't over until it's over. False negatives are rife so this may be a false one too. Go for the tests even if it's for peace of mind. I can't imagine how you're feeling


----------



## SunnyBe

Yes, get some blood drawn. I think you might regret it if you don't.

I really, really hope it's a sticky bean. Your temp is still very high as well.


----------



## tbfromlv

My OB also wanted a blood draw. I just went so I don't know if I will get the results today. Part of me wants to hold out hope because my mom said she could never get pregnancy tests to be positive when she was having kids and always had to get blood drawn... but the other part of me is like , you've already had a positive so unless that batch of tests was all bad, then this is bad news. Ugh. I'll keep you all posted though.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm keeping everything crossed Tb! I hope the results won't keeping you waiting much longer. :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny. I've never even seen a positive HPT before so I was so excited this past week. This was quite the gut wrenching experience. How are you feeling? Your chart is looking nice!


----------



## AmberR

Ct- that definitely looks positive!

Oh no tb! I really hope it is just a faulty test or something. Hope you get your blood results back asap!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber, I hope so... BTW, did you get your scan scheduled?


----------



## tbfromlv

I don't know if everyone uses the same scale but my blood was <0.5 which is very not pregnant. This hurts :(


----------



## SunnyBe

:( I don't know what to say Tb. I'm so incredibly sorry this happened to you. You were clearly pregnant so it must be an early loss. 

The only upside to this is that you were able to get pregnant. The egg fertilized and implanted for a short period of time. Early losses do happen, I just really hope it'll stick next time! Sending you lots of virtual hugs hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

So very sorry tb. :(

I did get my scan scheduled for the 15th, further away than I had hoped but at least DH will be able to come.


----------



## CTgirl

Oh TB I'm so sorry. Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## steph1607

So sorry TB :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. I'm too positive of a person for me to dwell on this. I'm sad and all, but there's nothing I can do to change it so I'm looking forward. I quit taking the progesterone and my temp already started falling, so hopefully AF will be here by the end of the week and I can start a new cycle. 

Sunny- when do you think you will test?

Amber- I'm sure the waiting is driving you nuts! But that will be here in no time! So excited for you!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear that Tb! Next time it'll stick!!

Not sure when I'll test. I usually start at 8 DPO (which would be tomorrow) but I might just wait a bit longer. Not really feeling it.


----------



## steph1607

That's so good to hear TB, I imagine you're a wonderful teacher with that kind of outlook <3

Sunny chart is looking good love! I think if you can wait longer before testing it's probably a good thing.

AFM, nothing to report as per usual :haha: got our counselling session on Tuesday so at least I can feel as though I'm doing something!


----------



## Dream143r

OH TB - I'm so upset by this news. I'm glad to hear you're in good spirits and looking forward already. I admire that, so strong of you. 

CT - that OPK was a positive one. Hope you're getting in some good BD time.

Amber - I would be so geeked out with excitement. Hoping the days from now until the 15th fly by for you.

Sunny - Charts looking good. Maybe try to wait until 10 DPO to test. No judgement of course, I don't even take my own advice when it comes to early testing. lol

AFM - Day 1 of the 30 day clean eating challenge. I'm drinking tons of water as well. It's 11am and so far so good. haha. Baby Steps.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- glad you are in good spirits!

Sunny- can't wait to see your test! 

Steph- hope time will fly by until Tuesday!

Dream- hope the clean eating challenge goes well for you. 

I am so anxiously waiting for Tuesday to be here. I had some bright red spotting on Sunday which was very scary! I called the nurse and she said not to worry since I did not have any cramping and the spotting has stopped. But I am still worrying. And of course now have a cold sore from the stress and weakened immune system. So it's going to be a long week for me. Ok enough of my compalining already! Haha.


----------



## tbfromlv

I'm so glad I have you guys to talk to about this- you all at least understand the ups and downs of TTC. My doctor wants to do round 2 of Clomid but up the dosage from 50mg to 100mg because I ovulated later than she would like. Hopefully that does the trick! I think I am going to continue to do acupuncture because I really love this doctor and I think it helped!

Sunny- I know early testing is so easy to do lol One thing I did find out through all of this is that my tests weren't a clear BFP until 13 or 14dpo lol and even then my ICs were hard to read. I think next time I will try my best to hold out:haha:

CT- Hope you are getting BDing in. I saw you didnt have a temp spike yet so jump on it lol

Steph-I think you will really like the counseling session. Hopefully you have a good counselor!

Amber- I totally understand being freaked out! Just know that women spot all the time when pregnant without it being a bad thing. My sister in law spotted almost her entire pregnancy! Waiting a week for the scan though on top of that is going to be stressful but please try to do something relaxing!:hugs:

Dream- Are you doing a specific challenge? Like Whole 30? The first week will be the most challenging so stay strong! Also, word of advice; when you are finished with the 30 days, EASE back into those foods. Too much too quick is a recipe for disaster on your gut :nope:


----------



## AmberR

I know tb! DH keeps telling me to just relax, I'm trying but it's hard!! Thanks though, it's always reassuring to hear stories of other people who have been through it and their little one was ok!


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, hope the time flies!

Sunny I would also be itching to test!

TB if you're comfortable with your acupuncturist then definitely stay with him/her. I was watching Sex and the City again last week and Charlotte went to the acupuncturist to help her fall pregnant because the 50-something year old woman fell pregnant that way. So now I'm imagining you lying there with all these needles sticking out of you hehe.

Amber as TB said, it's very common to have some spotting during pregnancy. My friend had it and her DD was absolutely fine.

AFM, we only BD'd on the day of the road OPK. Tried last night but DH wasn't able to. He felt terrible but I told him it's totally fine. So here's hoping that the one on Monday worked.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I hope the higher dose of Clomid does the trick :) Did the OB had any other insights as to what might have happened? I hope AF will show up soon so you can start your new cycle!.

Dream, keep us posted on how you're doing with the diet! 

Amber, spotting is very common, like the others said as well. I understand how nerve wracking it is though. I hope you'll have a busy couple of days planned to keep your mind off things until Tuesday!

Ct, there's a clear upward trend. I think you O'd already and you just have a slow rise (very common!). It's the rise of progesterone in combination with the decline in estrogen that causes the temp rise. 

As far as testing early, this is what I had to say about it when I just started:



> I think in order NOT to get my hopes up, I might start testing at 9 DPO or something like that because if it's negative, it'll already somewhat prepare me for it. With each daily negative test, the chances of it actually being negative and not just too soon to show increase, and I think it'll help me to gradually accept that I'll have to get ready and try again next cycle. For me, waiting until AF is due and then seeing a negative would be much harder.

I guess that was when I was still expecting to get pregnant. After almost 9 months I kinda feel that it's impossible for me to get pregnant without any help so I don't see the point of _gradually accepting_ I'm not pregnant... I've already accepted it ;) I might just not test at all. With my short LP, AF is due this weekend anyway so I think I'll just wait it out.


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- it only takes one time!! FX'd the boys got to it lol

Sunny- I don't blame you. If you can hold out until this weekend, go for it! I think from here on out that is what I will be doing.

AFM Ob just said it looks like it was just a very early failed pregnancy. She didn't seem worried about it or offer anything else, but of course every scenario has run through my head. lol Like I was supposed to take Clomid day 5-9 but I actually took it 4-8.. the earlier you take it, the more eggs you produce and the later you take it the better quality of eggs. SO maybe taking it too early made that egg not as good (I am just giving you examples of what my brain has been doing lol) Even though I think that probably wasn't it.. I think I will take it day 5-9 this time! Temp is still up, just waiting for the progesterone to go away so I can start already. Downside of taking those suppositories I guess!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - no it's not any specific plan or anything. Just lots of water (which is making me pee every 10 minutes) No Dairy, Gluten, Sugar. Just simple clean eating fruits, veggies, lean meats etc.

CT - I hope Monday night will catch your egg. If you can though train again tonight, I don't think it's too late yet!

Sunny - I'm doing pretty good. Day 2. Haven't cheated yet. lol I went to Yoga last night. My body was like "ummmm wtf are you doing?!" hahaha. It felt really good though. I plan to cruise into some very light weight training tonight after work.

Chart looks good Sunny.

Testing early - I've been doing 1 day better every cycle. In May I started at 7dpo, June 8dpo, July 9dpo. So this cycle I won't start testing until 10dpo.

TB - Yes, we need that temp to drop so you can start a new cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok temp did not drop but AF showed her head anyway. I'm ready to get this mean cycle out of here!


----------



## AmberR

Glad you are now onto the next cycle tb!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Yay for CD1


----------



## CTgirl

Awesome TB, may this cycle be the one for you x


----------



## CTgirl

Ladies, it's official - I O'd! First time I know for definite ever! Must say I'm really excited. I got a dotted line because I got two positive OPKs, but the first one was much stronger, so I'm going with the first one for sure. Am now officially in the TWW! Trying very hard not to get my hopes up. AF is due on the 21st so 11 days to go. Haha I bet I won't be able to hold out till then!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- Yay for O! 2ww is the best and the worst. lol you've already done everything you can do so it's time to sit back and relax but also, you are dying to know if it worked! 

AFM I finally got a temp drop so I feel confident about AF. Yesterday wasn't much so I wasn't sure if I was going to have a few days of spotting before AF officially arrived. On to the next! I did a lot last cycle so I guess I'm going to repeat it all. I was still concerned my lining wasn't up to par so leading up to O I drank pomegranate juice daily, vitamin e and B complex. Then stopped after O. Then of course acupuncture. FXd it works and sticks!


----------



## CTgirl

TB, FXd for you! I reckon the healthier you can be the better so it sounds like you're on to something!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I see you got the temp drop today. Yay for new beginnings.

CT - FX for you. It's all up to the spermies now.

AFM - CD6, Clean Eating Day 3. Very tempted to eat some Welch's Fruit Snacks before bed last night but then I looked at the sugar content and was able to resist temptation. Glad I did! Lost 2.4lbs. woohoo, baby steps.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- That is awesome! Good for you!

Today was my first day back at work (no students until next week!) and it was long! I finally changed my last name with the school district and it pretty much messed everything up. We use Google Drive in our district and my life is on there... They deactivated my account and just created a new one instead of just changing my name on it.. so I had to work with IT for several hours to get that fixed ... UGH

ANYWAY lol all is well now. Tomorrow is my first acupuncture session this cycle. I need to get my brain back into positive mode!

Dream- Chart is looking good! You going to cave and test early or stay strong?


----------



## AmberR

Yay for TWW CT! Hope it goes by fast for you!


----------



## CTgirl

Aw Amber, when I woke up this morning your baby was the size of an M&M and now it's a tater tot - it must have turned midnight where you are in the time it took me to get from home to work! So cute!

Hmm, so it seems I may have a fallback rise or sawtooth rise. Was quite surprised to have a temp drop today but FF says it's normal. Not everyone has an "ideal" chart. 

FF also changed my O date to the 21st. Hoping the tadpoles were right there from the night before as we didn't BD on the day. I find it a bit strange that it was changed though as my OPK was significantly lighter on Tuesday than Monday, even though it was still positive. Any of you experienced that before? And then what do you trust - FF or OPK?


----------



## steph1607

CT, the sperm can still do their thing up to 5 days later, so try not to worry too much about that side of things. I'm afraid I don't really know anything about FF vs. OPKs, but these ladies will when they wake up.

OMG, I'm on such a high still- went to the athletics world champs last night, a childhood dream come true! I saw the USA win 4 medals (congrats guys but you always do well!!!) and CT, I saw your golden boy too!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, so proud of you! I really hope a change in diet will bring you that BFP this cycle :) 

Amber, ahh a tater tot :D I love it!! How are your symptoms these days? Did the spotting continue? Just a few more days until your US :)

CT, you generally don't O on the day of your positive OPK, but 12-48 hours later. So if your first positive OPK was on Monday, I bet you O'd on Tuesday, which is exactly what FF suggests as well. I can't wait to see the rest of your chart the next couple of days. 

Tb, it sounds like you're all set for your new cycle :) I can't help but feel very optimistic about your chances. That BFP certainly showed us that whatever issues you had with blocked tubes/endometriosis are gone. I really believe it won't be long now :)

And...



tbfromlv said:


> Dream- Chart is looking good! You going to cave and test early or stay strong?

It's a bit too early for Dream to start testing, don't you agree? :haha: 

I haven't tested yet and I don't think I will. Expecting a temp drop tomorrow followed by AF later that night or Sunday so I'm sure I can hold out a bit longer :) I woke up early (4 am) again this morning (just like the day before and the day before that) and it's so hard to fall back to sleep. I tossed and turned for at least 90 minutes before falling asleep again, only to wake up 30 minutes later because I generally get up at 6 lol. That's the TWW symptom I hate most because I always wonder if it influences my temps.

Steph, ahh that sounds amazing :D So glad you had fun and what a great distraction :)


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- your positive opks show that your surge is happening, not necessarily that you're ovulating. Once you get a positive opk it can be anywhere from 6-48 hours before ovulation actually happens. Your consistent temp rises is what FF will base it on as well as your opks. I know last cycle FF (I think) was off a day, because I feel ovulation pains. I would just keep that in the back of your mind the rest of your cycle that FF could be slightly off or maybe they are correct. just gives you extra test days lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol sunny I clearly wrote the wrong name!!

Steph- that would have been so much fun!! And yes the US is a competitive bunch lol


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - A freaking Tater Tot! Cuteness overload.

Sunny - 10dpo and you haven't tested, you're my hero. lol

I hurt my ankle horsing around with DH yesterday. smh So I didn't get a workout in yesterday and it's still in pain today. I'm working from home because walking around is pretty painful. I'm not letting it hinder my clean eating though. Down another pound this morning. Hopefully it heals up soon so I can't get back to my workouts.

Happy Friday! I think I'll start OPKs on Tuesday at CD11. I have a brand new box of 50 IC OPKs and 40 IC HPTs. Yay for POAS.


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, isn't Wayde amazing?!?! You're so lucky you got to see all the excitement!


----------



## SunnyBe

Right on time... temp plummeted :(


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Sunny. Did your doctor say anything about your shorter LP? You'll go for bloodwork CD 3 this time right?


----------



## AmberR

Sorry about the temp drop sunny :(

Steph- the athletic world champs sounds amazing! That's something I would love!

Dream- sorry you hurt your ankle, hopw it heals up quickly! And yay for POAS soon!!

Afm, I had some more spotting last night. I know the nurse said not to worry since it is so minimal and I'm not having any pain or cramping, but I can't help but worry a little. Once I have the scan and hopefully it looks ok then I think I'll be able to relax more!


----------



## steph1607

Sorry Sunny &#128577;

Amber I hope the spotting slows up and you're able to relax a little more :hugs:

CT, he's so lovely! We're really quite taken with him over here. No arrogance, very unassuming, very humble. And of course lovely to look at! I could listen to him talk all day too I think. I saw Caster Semenya too &#128522;

Eurgh guys, I'm having a 'day after a big night out' kind of day today. Can't wait until it's a reasonable time to get in bed!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- I know it's easier said than done but try not to stress too much. Stress can make that worse. I downloaded an app on my phone called"calm" and it is to practice meditation and Is actually very helpful. I know the scan will make you feel better though!

Steph- any time is a good time for a nap! Lol


----------



## AmberR

Thanks tb, I will check that calm app out!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - dammit. Sorry.

I'm feeling great girls. It's amazing how much energy you have when you rid your body of toxins and eat well. My ankle isn't 100% but feeling much better. I plan to hit the gym tomorrow morning. The DH and I are off to the Blue Jays game.

Hope you all are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## CTgirl

Aw Sunny I'm so sorry


----------



## tbfromlv

How's everyone doing?

Amber- scan is tomorrow right? 
Steph- counseling tomorrow (Tuesday?) correct? 

Dream- do you think you will O earlier this cycle? Any signs? I see a temp dip!

CT- how's the tww treating you?

Sunny- how are you feeling?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support girls! AF started yesterday so I'm going for CD 3 testing tomorrow and hubby will call to set up an appointment for his SA. Excited to get started with testing but also a bit scared to find out what's wrong. 

I called the lab to find out how much they charge for the blood tests and what our insurance negotiated rates would be:

AMH: $151
Estradiol: $224
Progesterone: $137
Prolactin: $163
TSH: $277
LH/FSH: $292
For a total of: *$1,244*. The insurance negotiated price would be approximately* $149*, or so they say. Quite the difference! DH's SA will cost another $150. So the initial testing looks to be around $300 for us. After that, I think the doctor wants to do an ultrasound.

Tb summed up the questions I had for you ladies as well lol :D


----------



## CTgirl

Hi TB. 2WW is actually ok. I know I'm early on but I keep symptom spotting and if I even feel a tweak I think "Is that implantation cramps?" Haha. I know there are loads in the same boat as me so I just have to laugh.

The one thing is that I thought my temps would be higher by this stage. I thought it was because I was reading it in celsius but in fahrenheit it looks just as low. 

Amber, you must be so excited!

Steph, how are you feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

Don't think I'll get an early O. CM not showing that anyhow. Pretty much dry today. I think my temped closer to 6am this morning, when usually at 6:30am. I'm pretty bad at spotting O signs. (other than CM, I don't notice a heck of a lot). I plan to start the OPK's tomorrow. If DH is up for it maybe we'll start every other day BD tonight or tomorrow as well.

Sunny - Yay, for insurance. I couldn't imagine paying that much for just testing. We are very blessed up north that the government takes good care of us.

My clean eating continues - haven't cheated not once. Quite proud of myself. Usually by now I would have a least eaten a cookie or something. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, I agree that your temps are a bit lower than what we usually see. It might just take a while before progesterone is high enough to really influence your temps though. 

Dream, that's amazing!! Glad you're sticking with it :)

Tb, how's back to school treating you?


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, good luck for your scan. Can't wait to hear about it!

Steph, good luck for your session. Hope it goes well.


----------



## SunnyBe

Looks like your temps are slowing rising Ct :) 

Steph, DH's birthday today right? Congrats :D 

GL Amber! I hope you get to see your little tater tot floating around in there!!

Afm, did my CD3 bloods this morning. It usually doesn't take long to get lab work back so I'm expecting to see the results later today or tomorrow. And I just noticed my ticker, TTC for 9 months :( :) :(


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - hope your ultrasound goes perfectly today! Can't wait to hear about how the tater tot is looking.

Sunny - Lucky number 9 I'm hoping it will be for you.

Started my OPKs. I realized yesterday I'm going to have to use FMU this cycle even though I know it's not really recommended. With my new diet I'm drinking a TON of water. So my pee is ALWAYS super diluted. So my usual after work 4pm OPK testing time really won't work. I'm not too worried about missing the surge though, My OPKs are always positive at least 2 days. So I should still catch it even with FMU.

I'm kind of regretting not getting the CB Digital OPKs this month, as those call for FMU so there would be no problem. They're just so expensive and I feel I've learned all I can from them in terms of how my cycle typically goes and the ICs are enough.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream143r said:


> I'm kind of regretting not getting the CB Digital OPKs this month

I was gonna say, they're expensive, and you probably know your cycle well enough to use IC's ... 



Dream143r said:


> They're just so expensive and I feel I've learned all I can from them in terms of how my cycle typically goes and the ICs are enough.

... but you said that already :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies- school stuff has been keeping me insanely busy! I barely have a chance to sit down! Today was meet the teacher and tomorrow is the first day! I have a huge class this year but I'm very excited! Hopefully this cycle will work so I can add that excitement to the list!

Sunny- can't wait for your labs!
Amber- we are all anxiously awaiting baby information:)
Dream- I always use FMU because water is the only thing I drink and I drink it a lot all day lol. Last time I was able to test at night because I had held it for so long. But with the BD schedule and testing each morning, it wouldn't matter too much!

CT- how ya doingover there?


----------



## AmberR

Bad news ladies... the ultrasound tech was only able to see a gestational sac, even with an internal ultrasound. She wasn't able to give me any official results of course, so I have to call the midwife clinic in the morning but I am worried it's not good. I am certain of my dates since I got a positive HPT on July 7th :(


----------



## CTgirl

No Amber! Im so sorry. I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight. Although I imagine you're probably not going to. 

TB, good luck for the first day with the kids!

Steph, how did it go yesterday?

AFM, I had a big temp dip this morning. I had cramping yesterday so really hoping it was an implantation dip. But I didn't sleep well in the latter half of the early morning before I woke up so that may have affected it too. Hoping it's the good dip though! :)


----------



## steph1607

Amber thinking of you, please let us know once you've called the clinic.

Fingers crossed for a good dip CT!!

Looking forward to hearing your test results Sunny :)

TB, enjoy your first proper day back!

Go you and the new diet Dream!

Sorry I've been MIA the past couple of days, had a busy time with hubby's birthday and I had two days leave from work so I tried not to think about TTC too much (obviously that didn't happen :haha:)

The counselling session was absolutely fine, she was really nice. She said she was very impressed and it sounds like we have done our research, talk a lot to each other and have very supportive friends and family! So she will sign us off with the clinic and then we just carry on waiting for the blood test results. Another two weeks or so.


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, so glad it went well! Always great to have a nice counsellor, it makes you so much more comfortable. Yay for her signing you off! Hope the wait for your results goes quickly. x


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh no Amber. My heart goes out to you:hugs: please keep us updated.

CT-hopefully that's what's happening! I had the same thing last cycle

Steph- so glad counseling went well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no Amber :( I really hope the little one is fine! Are they always supposed to see more than just the sac at this stage? Could it be the tech just didn't do it right? I hope you'll soon get some answers. I'm keeping everything crossed for some good news this morning!


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny, how do you get your ticker to show? I've pasted the html code from Lilypie into my signature but it doesn't seem to work :/

Update: NEVERMIND found it! Hehe


----------



## steph1607

Ooooh I want a ticker like that, someone tell me how!!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - lol, glad we're on the same page.

TB - glad to know you use FMU with no issues, makes me more confident.

Amber - omg, this hurts my heart. I hope even tho she couldn't see on the scan that your tater tot is baking just fine.

CT - temp still above that coverline. FX

Steph - glad to hear the session went well. We knew it would. A couple more weeks for the blood test results?

AFM - Going to start the BD'ing tonight. Every other day. Party Time.


----------



## AmberR

HCG result was around 72,000. Midwife said that was a normal number and my gestational sac was normal size for how far along I am but baby is not showing up or is too small? I can't remember what she said. I have to get HCG drawn again on Friday. I guess my body might not miscarry naturally since it's still thinking it's pregnant so I may need a d&c, but I don't really feel comfortable making that decision unless I have another ultrasound to confirm. Thank you so much for the support it means a lot.


----------



## SunnyBe

I can't imagine what you must be going through right now :( That uncertainty is just horrible! When can you go in for a repeat ultrasound? The high hcg plus the normal sized sack sound really encouraging and it still seems there's a good chance that it's just some sort of error, right? I hope you can schedule something before the weekend!


----------



## tbfromlv

I am so sorry you are dealing with this right now. Let us know about your follow up HCG. I guess based on those results would determine if another Scan is needed, right? I am praying for you Amber!


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. My heart is aching for you. FX that it was just an error in the first scan. Hopefully you can get another very very soon. 

AFM, I had another (small) temp drop today so am thinking it's AF. Feeling very emotional and despondent today. My psychiatrist said yesterday that the emotions could be due to an implantation dip, but I'm thinking it's more likely PMS (not that I usually get emotional before AF &#8211; I'm one of the lucky ones). ARGH!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I'm hoping the person who did your scan is just a dummie and made a mistake. Like the others have said, you're in my thoughts and prayers.

CT - I'm noticing a few open circle temps on your chart. Are you temping at the same time each day?

Nothing to report for me really. Just waiting to O.


----------



## CTgirl

Dream, I'm temping at 630 every morning without fail. I woke up at 5 and temped then and it was even lower but FF says to go with the temp closest to your wakeup time.


----------



## CTgirl

So it looks like AF has arrived. We were BDing and she came (sorry for overshare). DH says it might be spotting but I don't think so. Problem is it's really early at only 9DPO. This is the first time I've properly tracked my ovulation and always thought it was longer. Damn. I honestly thought the light cramping yesterday and today and the nausea today meant something. I'm so sad.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry CT :( It's pretty early for AF (and might still just be spotting). I forgot, but were you on birth control pills before TTC? I was, and the first couple of months after I stopped, my luteal phases (LP) were very short as well. It's only the last 3 or 4 months where I had AF consistently arrive at 12 DPO (still a bit short, but not as bad as it was a couple months ago). Could be that your hormones are still a bit out of whack? Stress can have a big impact as well.

I hope it's just spotting/implantation bleeding!

Dream, how do you feel? Any noticeable effects of the diet so far? 

Tb, that must be quite the difference after a long summer break! I hope it keeps your mind off TTC stuff though :)

Steph, check out Lilypie to set yourself up with a cool ticker :cool:

Amber, anxiously waiting for some good news on your end hun! Please keep us posted and we're here for you if you want to talk!

AFM, still waiting on my blood results...


----------



## tbfromlv

CT/ I usually spot about a week before AF, but my doctor gave me progesterone to stop that. So you may pay attention to the spotting and don't call AF immediately! Just see what your body is doing. But like sunny said, it could just be your body trying to regulate itself.

CD 9 and done with the 100mg of Clomid, so hopefully I O early next week around CD 14/15 this time. After last cycle, I really am hoping for something to stick! My acupuncturist has been doing additional treatments with the original regiment so hopefully that helps too! My class is fun so far! Talkative, but that can be dealt with lol We are lucky that we are less than 2 hours away from being in 100% direct path of the total eclipse so we should get a real good view! Our whole class has special glasses for it! Fun!


----------



## CTgirl

I've never had spotting like this before (usually if it happens in the evening it's full-blown AF by the morning). And still spotting. Plus had a massive temp spike this morning. So weird. So I'm not giving up hope yet!

TB, FX for day 14/15! Glad you've got a nice class - and awesome re the eclipse! 

Sunny, when do you expect results again?

Dream, how's the BDing going? :p

Amber, good luck for having your blood tests today. Am thinking of you!

Steph, let me know if you get stuck with the ticker  it's really cute to have!


----------



## steph1607

CT, that could have been implantation bleeding right?

Yes, I'm really failing with this ticker, I can get the link but not the image :haha:


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, I'm really hoping so! There's still VERY light spotting today. Trying not to get my hopes up. Haha, I took a pregnancy test yesterday and was convinced I saw something but DH just laughed at me. If this is implantation it would be too early for a BFP anyway (as far as I know) so I must have been seeing things!

For the ticker, after you've made it, you have a few options. The link you're seeing is the html link. Click next to it where it says "image url". Then copy that and put it into your signature. Save and you're done.


----------



## steph1607

Yay look at me go! 

Haha yes, possibly a little early to test, but hey, why not! When will you next test/be expecting AF?


----------



## CTgirl

What a pretty ticker!!! Well done :)

AF is due on Monday so I will trrrrrrrrry wait for Tuesday. Pfft, who am I kidding?!?!?!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT I read that the most common day for implantation is 9dpo. I think that was when I had a little implantation dip last cycle too. fXd for you!!! You should wait two more days to test, but I'm sure you're like me and will want to test everyday lol


----------



## steph1607

Maybe compromise and go with Sunday!


----------



## CTgirl

Haha Steph, I'll wait and see how I feel. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up. Will see how my temp is tomorrow as well. It's so weird but I'm kind of excited to wake up every morning to take my temp and see how it's changed!


----------



## Dream143r

CT - awww sorry to hear that. Stupid AF. I hope the spotting stops for you. BDing is going well lol. Just every other day for now until I get a + OPK. I should O early next week.

Sunny - My energy is way up, my skin has cleared up as well. I'm just hoping how I feel on the outside is reflecting on the inside as well.

Anybody have fancy weekend plans? none for me. boring


----------



## steph1607

Glad to hear you bedroom schedule is going well, Dream! Wonderful that you're feeling so good on your regime too. I've been so relaxed (too relaxed) recently so after this weekend, I'll be back on track!

Tomorrow we have our annual dual family get together- my family and hubby's family. This time we're going near to his parents house for a picnic &#128522; 

Sunday hubby and I will have a chilled one I think. You know when you've only had a three day week, but you feel more ready than ever for the weekend!


----------



## AmberR

Omg CT, I hope this is it for you!!
Steph- I hope you have a lovely picnic tomorrow.
Dream- glad to hear you are feeling better!
Sunny- interested to see your test results!
Tb- hope the Clomid works well for you this cycle.

Afm, HCG levels dropped from 72,000 to 60,000 so I can expect that I will miscarry at some point. I have made peace with that and hope that I can get this over with quickly and move on to TTC again. I am very worried it will take me another year to get pregnant!


----------



## steph1607

Amber, I am so sorry to hear that. Can't imagine what you must be feeling. I'm glad to hear you say you have made peace with it, and remember, we are here for you whenever you need us. I am obviously no medical expert, but from what I have read over the past few months, a lot of girls are often more fertile after a loss. Thinking of you &#10084;


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I am so sorry. We are here for you if you need to anything- venting too! I hope when you get back to tTC, that is is quick. Will you need a D&C? I just want to hug you!

CT- I am dying for you to test 
Steph-that picnic sounds like a lot of fun!
dream- Love hearing about this challenge for you!


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, I'm so sorry. At least you've got your results now so can prepare for what's to come, which might be better than not knowing at all. Please lean on us, we are here for you!

Steph, sometimes we all need a break haha. I'm sure the relaxing has done you some good. I've eaten so much junk the last few weeks and am feeling It! I actually felt nauseous when we were out for dinner last night because I ate so much. Had to go to the bathroom and splash water on my face!!!

Today I'm seeing a friend for breakfast who I haven't seen in 3 years. I can't wait! I was told by another friend that she's pregnant so it will be nice to hear her story and get excited for her. Then we've got a braai (barbeque - That's what us South Africans call it) tonight and some poker/30 Seconds and then just chilling tomorrow. Probably most excited to just do nothing tomorrow! Have a good weekend all, and enjoy your family day Steph!


----------



## CTgirl

Um... there's a line there right??? I took one earlier and there was a faint line and then about an hour later and it was darker. Omg omg omg. Please tell me I'm not seeing things?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







20170819_140900_1503144571350.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tbfromlv

CT!! yes there's a line!! Can you go get a FRER? Just to make sure it's not an evap line... but it looks pink to me so I think BFP!!


----------



## CTgirl

BFP!!!

TB I couldn't have done this without you advising me to get the OPKs from Amazon!!! Thank you a million times over.
 



Attached Files:







20170819_161419_1503152099235.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay!!!! Congrats CT!! That's amazing! And girl you are so welcome! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## AmberR

Yay CT, congratulations!!! So excited for you!


----------



## steph1607

Oh my goodness!!!! CT congratulations!!!


----------



## CTgirl

Thanks guys! Steph, how was your family lunch? Hope the weather was lovely there today


----------



## steph1607

The picnic was lovely CT thank you, tha rain held off at least! My little nephew was there, 18 months old now and walking around everywhere! Luckily I managed to avoid all TTC related conversations, not been in the mood for that recently!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh wow, a lot has happened! So incredibly sorry for your loss Amber. Do you have a follow-up planned with your OBGYN? I've read about the increased fertility after a miscarriage as well. Hang in there! :hugs:

Ct, omg I can't believe it! You even got a + on a digital test!! You must be so excited right now. Tell us everything!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow mixed emotions.

Amber - I'm so sorry. Glad to hear you're in good spirits though. We're always here for you to vent if you need it.

CT - Con freakin grats!!!! Yayyyyyy. So exciting and on a Digital, love it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I see you've gotten your positive OPK! Get busy lol

AFM- still waiting. My temps have been very sensitive this cycle. I used to be able to get up and take my temp again and it was always the same. Now, if I don't take it in the right 30 minute time frame, while I'm still in bed, it jumps a whole degree. So my weekend temps were no good. Also took a digital OPk (I had 2 left) and I got a low fertility read. I'm assuming that means I won't O by CD 14/15 like my doctor hoped. Oh well, it's gotta be earlier than last cycle of Cd19/20 since my Clomid was increased,right? We will see. starting to box thingsfor our big move! Makes it feel so real.


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, how are you feeling today? What's the next step - do you need a D&C? Here for you!

Dream, hope the BDing went well :p

TB, FX that you O earlier! Good luck with packing - it's not fun at all! But at least you land up getting rid of so much you don't really need.

AFM, I went for a blood test today just to quadruple-check. So hoping the doctor will call me in the next few hours.


----------



## steph1607

Morning all!

Looking forward to your update CT :)

TB, I hope you do O earlier than CD19/20. Although I don't know that increased Clomid necessarily means O'ing earlier? I'm very likely wrong on that one though.

Dream, hope you're enjoying your evenings with hubby :haha:

Amber, we're all thinking of you :hugs:

Sunny, what's the deal with you at the moment?

AFM, a bit of a turn up for the books yesterday afternoon - 14 months after coming off the pill, I think my period may have come! We noticed yesterday after we had sex and looked down at the erm, escaped fluids on the bed :haha: Sorry, so grim I know! I undoubtedly have period pains this morning, and some old blood/clotting type stuff, so I'll see what today brings, but I'm pretty sure it is actually a period. Who knew!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- if that's the case, I'm a little irritated my doctor would increase for no reason. I'll have to talk to her. she isn't an RE, just an ob.
First Af in 14 months??? That's crazy! So could you concieve on your own if you O? This is news!

CT-good luck

Sunny- hope those test results come today


----------



## steph1607

TB, I'm probably coming at it from a different perspective really - I saw it as you only increase the dosage if you don't O, but that's only because that's what they tried to do with me. I'm sure you doctor knows what they're doing, but if it's bugging you then go ahead and check. Sorry for throwing confusion into the mix!

I phoned my IVF clinic to let them know. We discussed at my appointment two weeks ago about how most women go on the pill prior to beginning IVF so their cycles can be synced up and timed properly, but we figured I wouldn't need to as I didn't have periods. But they said as long as it continues properly and it isn't just spotting then they want me to start it, so they're sending out a prescription for me to start on Wednesday. I really hope my body doesn't start going crazy again with yet more crappy hormones!


----------



## CTgirl

Wow Steph, that's exciting news! 14 months is a long time! Was that after coming off BCPs? Sorry, I don't know your whole story (only know from when I came on the forum). But it's a good thing right?


----------



## steph1607

Yep, nothing since stopping the pill. I didn't start until I was 17 though, and even then I would go months on end without a period, and then I went on the pill just before I turned 19. I have very bad ovaries :haha: :haha:

A little apprehensive about going back on the pill on Wednesday, I know it's standard IVF protocol, but I really don't want any nasty side effects. I didn't have any with the pill I was on originally so fingers crossed.

How are you feeling CT??


----------



## CTgirl

Wow that's quite something! Sorry you're experiencing this :( Hopefully the pill they put you on is a light one with minimal side effects!

Doctor just phoned - blood tests confirm a positive :) I've been cramping slightly and still spotting a bit but she said it's nothing to worry about as long as the spotting is brown (TMI!). I asked her whether I should go again in a few days to check that my HCG is doubling but she said no, it will just be undue worry. So I feel better now. It's still scary though and am hoping this little poppyseed sticks!


----------



## steph1607

Haha CT, do you not remember my insemination stories? I am the queen of TMI! Using the word "brown" does not even come close :haha:

Huge congratulations, such lovely news, you and hubby must be on cloud 9 at the moment :)


----------



## CTgirl

Haha, true Steph! 

To be honest, we are more shocked than anything right now and a bit freaked out (in a good, laugh at our anxiety way). We are so so so lucky to have conceived so quickly, but we expected it to take longer. Now we have to get our minds off "It will take a while" to "Wow, we're having a baby!" Every now and then I get butterflies and am really excited and then the next moment reality hits and I start worrying about the near and distant future. I'm a worrier!!! But I do know and appreciate how lucky we are. We told my mom yesterday and she is SO excited and it made it so much more real. We are telling my brother too and my two best friends, but that's all. I want them to know so I have support (other than you guys) if this little one doesn't stick. 

So funny, everyone was drinking on Saturday and we have a work function tomorrow and I've had to say I'm not drinking because I'm on heavy painkillers for my back pain (I pulled a muscle last weekend). Little do they know all I can take is panado! Hehe


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Girls,

I love that everyone is so invested in my BD'ing. lol

We've been going every other day. Plan is to go tonight Tuesday and Wednesday. Then call it a wrap.

Interestingly enough I'm really not stressing this cycle. I'm more focused on lifestyle changes to get healthy and stay healthy. At first I thought I would use this as a way to trick myself into focusing on something other that TTC but there's really no 'trick', I'm feeling great and much more relaxed. If it doesn't happen this cycle I'll always feel a little bummed but I'm totally fine if it doesn't too. Just means we'll try again in Sept. Maybe because I've always secretly planned a Sept-June baby in my mind.


----------



## CTgirl

Dream you should check out Jessicasepel.com. She's an Australian nutritionist and she is fantastic! I bought her online programme too and it's really helping me stay on track with eating healthily and cooking good, whole food. She has loads of recipes and tips on her site - and her food is SO good! Some of the most delicious food I've tasted. Try her lemon and rosemary chicken and her broccoli mash. So. Damn. Good!


----------



## Dream143r

Yummy sounds great, I'll def check her out. Thanks.


----------



## SunnyBe

Poppyseed :D Love it CT! Are you going to keep temping for a few days to make sure it's a sticky one? After that I wouldn't bother with it. How did your hubby react? Did you test while he was there? Did you tell anyone else yet? So exciting! I hope we'll all soon follow and turn this thread into a bump buddies thread :D

Dream, today might be O day for you right? I hope the lifestyle changes and the relaxed approach do the trick! 

Tb, how was the eclipse? We were only at ~80% and already thought that was cool! We're thinking of traveling to see the full eclipse in 2024. Any sign of O?

Steph, CONGRATS on AF :D Will you be on the same pill as you were before you stopped? I hope the side effects are minimal.

Amber, how are things on your end :(

I'm still waiting on my blood results! I've never waited more than 24 hours. I can officially contact the lab tomorrow (7 days after) and request they look into it, so I think I'll just go ahead and do that. Pretty nervous about it though. What if my AMH is way too low, or my FSH is through the roof. We just embraced the fact that we'll probably be doing IVF... what if that isn't even an option anymore... Plenty of stuff to feed the worrier in me lol;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- you're right I probably freaked out momentarily for no reason lol!

Ct- great news!!!

Sunny- the Eclipse was so cool! We were at 96% so it got sunset like dark. The night time insects all started making noises and the street lights came on- my students loved that! I'd love to travel to the 2024 one. I want to be in the path of totality after seeing videos! 

Negative OPK this morning. No signs of O yet. I have one digital opk left which will give me a 4 day (at least) window and yesterday was low. I will wait until Thursday or Friday (if I don't o) to take the digital one. FX'd it's sooner than later!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Sunny, sound like you have been driving yourself crazy. Of course it is possible that some of your levels aren't optimal, but it would be extremely unlikely that you wouldn't even be able to try IVF, let alone other treatments that might come before that. Definitely give them a call today, sounds like you desperately need some answers, even if they are not quite what you have hoped for. But, I am convinced that no matter what the results say, there will be an option for you both. <3

TB, I am so jealous of you getting to see the eclipse! What age kids do you teach?

I can't remember what pill they said they prescribe, but hopefully the prescription will come today and DH can get the tablets on his way to work so I can start tomorrow morning.


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny, that must be so frustrating! Try not to worry yet though - as Steph said, there will definitely be options for you.

TB, eclipse sounds so cool! 

AFM, Sunny you asked about finding out. He wasn't there when I did the first two tests, so I made a card that said You + Me on the front, with = 3 inside and I stuck the test on the inside of the card too. He couldn't believe it! He was shocked and happy at the same time. He kept doing that panicked laugh hehe. I then went and got the digi and did that with him there. He kept peeking before me! We told my mom on Sunday - it was her birthday last week so I told her we had the rest of her present. She opened the grandma card I bought her and was so confused. Inside I wrote "Dear granny, I can't wait to meet you. I'll be able to celebrate your birthday with you next year. Love Baby H. She flipped! Jumped up and down, screamed, cried. It was very emotional. Told my brother yesterday and he also got so excited and lifted me in the air. My nephews kept asking why he was so excited lol. Cuties. Also told one of my best friends last night who lives in the Netherlands. She started crying too. Will tell my other best mate as soon as I see her. Then we're keeping quiet. As I said before, just wanted my closest people to know in case this little one doesn't stick.

I've broken out badly - pimples all over my face. Haven't had it this bad since I was a teenager! I also have severe back pain but the doctor told me I can't even use muscle gel as it could be dangerous. So hot water bottles and panado it is. 

My first scan is booked for 7 September. We do the first one quite early here - 6/7 weeks (I will be 7 weeks). Then a foetal assessment at 13 weeks and another big scan at 20 weeks. It's optional to do scans in between them. DH has already started calling me his baby mama lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- there's lots of other things you would want to try before IVF. Just take it one step at a time. But I would definitely call today to see what the results are. Try not to worry about what the tests might show! I understand though, when I was waiting for my tests I researched each one and figured I would have all kinds of crappy numbers. Ended up being my numbers were fine. Keep us posted!

Steph I teach 9-10 year olds 4th grade. It is so fun with this age group. They are coming into their own personalities and they are funny and independent but still love school.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - you were right. By the looks of this morning's temp it seems I did O yesterday. My only concern is I had no fertile CM this cycle. No EW and no Watery.... that's gotta be bad. We also didn't use pre-seed like we did last cycle. I dunno, not feeling super optimistic about this cycle at all. Only time will tell though. We shall see.

I know obviously easier said than done, but try not to worry about the blood test results too much.

TB - hope that O comes soon!

CT - Baby Momma - I love it, so cute.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- hope you get the results soon and get some answers!

Dream- I know this may not be terribly reassuring but I didnt have any fertile CM during the cycle I conceived. 

Tb- I got to see the eclipse too! Only briefly as I was working but it was pretty amazing! How fun it must have been to watch with your 4th grade students :)

CT- that is just too adorable! Can't wait to see your scan pictures! 

Steph- I hope you don't have any bad side effects from the pills. 

I had an appt with my midwife and have decided to wait it out at this point. We are checking my HCG levels again and as long as they continue to drop my body should get the hint soon. They dropped last week so hopefully that trend will continue, I just want it to be over with already! If nothing happens within 1-2 weeks then I will have to try medication or get a d&c.


----------



## Toadly

Heya! Hope you don't mind if I join in? Need some people to talk to during the tww! &#128555;
I am 4dpo today! Already getting my usual pms symptoms though so not hopeful this cycle! Where are you all in your cycles?


----------



## SunnyBe

Got my blood results today (after submitting the "where the hell are my results" form online) and it looks pretty good :D

I know there are a lot of other options before considering IVF, but I always thought we'd have at least the option to try IVF. I'd be devastated if that wouldn't even be an option due to premature menopause. Luckily, that does not seem to be the case at all!

AMH was right on the upper end of "optimal fertility", any higher would be an indicator of PCOS. My LH and FSH were both nice and low as well, and the ratio does not favor PCOS at all. Estradiol, Progesterone, Prolactin, TSH and T4 were all in the middle of all ranges as well. So I couldn't be happier to be honest! DH was very relieved as well but is now convinced he's the problem. We both worry too much ;) His SA is this Friday and we should find out pretty soon after. 

Tb, ahhh perfect :D I'm glad you got to enjoy it! I really hope we'll get to travel with our kids to see the full eclipse in 2024 haha. Your temps are getting lower so I hope that means that your estrogen is peaking and you'll soon have your LH surge. Waiting (whether during the TWW or to O) is the worst! 

Ct, loved hearing about how your hubby and your family responded! Only two-ish weeks left until your scan, wow :D Sorry about the acne and back pain. Hope it'll get better soon. Morning sickness will be here before you now it lol.

Steph, how is AF? How does the matching thing work exactly? What's the donor to receiver ratio? I wonder how long that usually takes.

Dream, yay for O! I only had stretchy EW CM 2 or 3 times during the past 9 cycles. I was pretty worried I was out those cycles but I found plenty of women who still conceived with less fertile CM. It will be something I'm going to bring up with my OBGYN when I see her though, just to get her thoughts on it.

Amber, so sorry to hear that. I hope your body will take care of it by itself. Must be so hard :( Are you getting some emotional support from DH/family?

Welcome Toadly! How long have you been trying? When is AF due?


----------



## Toadly

Thanks sunny! This is our 3rd month trying (4th if you count the month I came off the pill)! Af is due on the 31st, my cycles are roughly 27 days! How long have you been trying for?


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - that is actually pretty reassuring. I just need to know that even though I may not have had fertile cm that everything is still working in there as it should. This is the first cycle I haven't seen any, and I guess I'm just hoping its not a new trend. I need a crystal ball, maybe we can all pool in a buy one off Amazon. lol

I hope your body is able to sort things out naturally. 

Sunny - Amazing news, so glad everything came back in the 'normal' range for you.

Toadly - Welcome, I'm on cycle 5 TTC#1. Almost certain I just O'd yesterday so entering the dreaded TWW.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so glad your lab results were good! Yes I have gotten a ton of support from DH, family and close friends. I was worried about telling everyone what happened, but I have found that having everyone's support has been a huge blessing.

Dream- hope it's not a new trend, now onto the wait! Do you have an idea of when you might test?

Welcome toadly!!


----------



## steph1607

Amber, I'm really glad to hear that you are getting good support from everyone. I hope your body will be able to work naturally for you.

Sunny, that is all very pleasing to hear indeed! Understandable that your hubby is a bit worried now, but if he did have a slight problem, it could be something as simple as slow swimmers, and then things like IUI could work wonders. You must feel pretty relieved. 

Hi Toadly, welcome to our lovely group! Which country are you in? We seem to have a fairly broad mix so far here! 

AFM, AF is fine - had a few cramps on CD1, but other than that I wouldn't even know it's there! Strange buying tampons for the first time in well over a year :haha: Took my first pill this morning (Microgynon) so I'm hoping for limited side effects. Just feels so counter-intuitive to be back on birth control!

The matching process is of course anonymous. Primarily based on physical characteristics and ethnicity of course. The recipients may (or may not) have specified other things as well such as a degree, sporty etc. etc. When hubby and I were last at the clinic, we had to fill out my form which stated height, weight, ethnicity, hair colour, eye colour, education, hobbies, occupation. The clinic would match me with a recipient and then of course the recipient could say yes or no. I'm a good weight, sporty, got a degree so I guess that all works in my favour. Another thing that works in my favour, but is sad for those on the receiving end, is that there is a shortage of donors, but many in need of donor eggs. My blood results should be in next Tuesday, and they didn't think the matching process would take more than a few weeks. They gave me a prescription for 3 months worth of the pill and said on the phone "that should be plenty". Scary stuff! 

Hearing about all those poor ladies waiting and waiting for an appropriate donor made hubby and I think that if we succeed in having a child and are "done" with the whole process before I go over the age limit for donation (which is 35), we would like to donate again altruistically, eggs and/or sperm. That would depend on many factors though, including how I respond to the whole stimulation/ retrieval process in general which is apparently far from pleasant. And with my stupid AMH level, it could end up being quite nasty! But we will see!

Happy Wednesday everyone :)


----------



## Toadly

Thanks fo the welcome everyone &#128513; I am in England! What about you guys?


----------



## steph1607

Yay, a fellow Brit! I live in Hertfordshire now but born and bred in East Sussex!


----------



## Toadly

Oh cool Steph! I live in Herefordshire and when applying for schools for my son this year they had big notices in red writing to be sure you want to apply for schools in HerEfordshire and not HerTfordshire! &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - thanks. I'm going to wait until 10dpo to start testing. That will be August 31st.

Well my temp stayed up so looks like I did indeed O on Monday. Need 1 more day for crosshairs though. I'm thinking FF is probably going to give me dotted since I didn't have any fertile CM. Let the TWW begin. Zzzzzzz..... boring.


----------



## CTgirl

Welcome Toadly! I'm from Cape Town, South Africa.

Steph, FX you don't have any side effects. 

Dream, good luck for the TWW. Try not to go too crazy (easier said than done!)

Sunny, yay for good test results! Poor DH, can only imagine his worries. Hopefully you can get some answers on Friday - how long do they usually take to give results?

Amber, thinking of you and hoping your body does its thing.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm thinking sometimes maybe I confuse watery and dry CM. I know, they're supposedly should be completely opposite right? Well I say this because today I checked my CM and its def dry but now I'm thinking back in comparison to pre-O it was def way more 'wet'. I guess it just seems to me like the natural cm juices. lol

I dunno. What really makes watery CM, watery? Any thoughts. I'm probably making ZERO sense.


----------



## CTgirl

Dream I know exactly what you mean. I'm never sure what CM I have! But if it's a lot drier today then it probably was watery before O.


----------



## Dream143r

Yea CT that's what I'm thinking. Just hard to tell what's watery and what just natural secretions... dah well.


----------



## CTgirl

I know and mine never looks anything like the pictures!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Toadley! We've been TTC since December 2016.

Dream- the 2ww begins! I didn't have any specific fertile CM either (I think this time was due to the Clomid) I will be using the concieve plus again though whenever I do O!

Sunny- I am so glad everything came back normal! I hope your DH doesnt stress too much. There is a chance that he is ok too! Did the doctor discuss anything beyond him getting an SA? Like what next steps would be? I still haven't gotten a positive OPK but its got to be soon! I feel like my cervix is open and I am starting to feel ovary pain... any day now lol.. I see you had a big temp drop too- Oing earlier than usual perhaps??

Amber I hope your body sorts it out quickly on it's own. I know it can take some time though. 

Steph- How was the first days of BCP? I know its early, but feeling anything yet? Hope the side effects are minimal or non existent!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, are they checking your HCG to get an idea of when things may be happening? Glad to hear your family is there for you!

When is AF due Dream? Are you testing early?

Toady, we've been trying for a little over 9 months now and just started with tests to find out why it isn't happening. We're in Florida :)

Tb, I hope I don't O early because we're in the 48-72 hours of abstinence for DH's SA tomorrow :D I'll start OPK's this weekend I think. Next up will be a scan to see if everything looks okay internally. I hope you O soon and keep Dream company in the TWW! 

Steph, hope the nausea goes away quickly and isn't associated with the pill! It's amazing that you're doing this and might even donate embryos once you're done. I'm afraid I would just always wonder about any kid that I see walking around that looks like me and hubby.

Oh and we were eating Chinese yesterday and read our fortune cookies. Mine said: "Look to the next month for some pleasant surprises", hubbies said: "The road before you is long, drive safely". LOL :D


----------



## steph1607

Love your fortunes Sunny, signs like that always make me happy!

Best of luck with the SA tomorrow :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - AF is due Sept 5. I'm 3dpo today. Won't start testing until 10dpo. I push it back 1 day each cycle. It's surprisingly been working for me. So last cycle I started at 9dpo this cycle will be 10. FX Love the fortunes and hoping everything goes well with the SA.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls! I just thought it was hilarious that one said we'll have a nice surprise next month while the other said it'll be a long road hahaha. 

So one more week until testing Dream. Hang in there! I'd like to think the TWW gets easier every cycle, but maybe I'm just fooling myself ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that's hilarious about your fortune lol I had Chinese last night as well and mine said "you will soon have a promotion" which doesn't happen as a teacher so I said "promotion to "'mom?!" Ha! My opks have progressively gotten darker the last few days but not quite enough to call positive. Just a shade lighter than I want. Ahh come on!


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny that's so funny!

TB, FX'd you O tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay for Cross hairs dream!

Sunny- how long will you have to wait for SA results? FX'd results come back great!


----------



## Dream143r

Wooohooo gotta love the crosshairs. 

I don't like the dotted ones though lol so I went back and marked some dry cm days as watery. I have a truly dry day post O that wasn't like the ones pre-O. So I don't know if those were truly watery days, but they weren't dry.

I'm not completely convinced I O'd on Monday either. Could have been Tuesday. Monday is better based on when we BD'd this cycle though. We were pretty off with our timing but stranger things have happened I guess.

My niece slept over last night and DH is so good with her. He always is but I was looking at it through a different lens last night and he's going to make such a good dad. Completely melted my heart. :cry:

I'm super emotional (its not a symptom, just by nature lol) and I teared up when I dropped her off at school this morning. haha. She's 4 years old. Hardly a baby but these things pull on my heart. I told my sister and she just laughed at me I'm always crying. When it's my own I'm going to completely lose it! :wacko::haha:

CT - have you quit temping? Not that you need to. Just curious.

TB - any sigh of a positive OPK?

Don't leave me lonely in the TWW guys! Anyways, have an awesome weekend ladies.


----------



## tbfromlv

That just gives you an extra day to test lol
My tests have been darker but not positive yet. While I don't have EWCM (I think Clomid steals that from me) its felt more watery and cervix is def open. I also just picked up some of the Chinese herbs from my acupuncturist that I was taking last cycle when I didn't O by CD 14. Can't say they helped but since I had a BFP last cycle, can't say they hurt either! So I am just playing the waiting game. trying to hold my pee for a few hours and maybe try to test again this evening. Last cycle was my first clomid cycle and I got a positive the evening of CD 19.. thats two days from now so hopefully if nothing else, I will O about the same.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ladies my temps were late (due to weekend) and my OPKS were just barely not positive.. like you have to look at them very carefully to determine they aren't. But today's temp went much higher and opk is negative. I will see what tomorrow's temp brings but we are trying to BD anyway!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies!

Amber, how are you doing?

TB, so do you think you O'd the other day? I see your temp is down again though. Perhaps you were sleeping with your mouth open? Unless you're about to O &#8211; I know you said the OPKs were getting lighter but that's what happened to me too. And then suddenly it was a blazing positive. FXed!

Sunny, how did it go on Friday? How is DH feeling? When do you get the results?

Dream, it's so lovely to see hubby with other kids. It gives such a warm, fuzzy feeling. So divine that you get to see him around other kids. 

Steph, how are you? Any news?

Toadly, how are things your side?

AFM, I'm not temping any more (think you asked, Dream). They went up and down and each time it went down I freaked out a bit so I thought it better for me to just stop. I had such terrible cramps today and was terrified but they've stopped now. I know there's nothing I can do but how do you stop worrying? It's impossible!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!

That's confusing Tb! I hope you either get a good looking temp spike or a blazing + OPK soon!! 

Ct, I can only imagine the worrying! It never stops right? Doesn't matter if you're TTC, pregnant, or a mom. Has the spotting stopped? It won't be long now until your scan, hopefully that'll put your mind at ease a bit :)

Dream, how's your TWW? 

We're waiting on DH's results. They said they would fax the results to my OBGYN the same day but my doctor never received anything. Called again today and they said they'd fax it again so I'm just waiting for a call back from my Dr. with the results. Waiting SUCKS!!


----------



## Dream143r

My TWW is pretty uneventful. I've really moved over to a more relaxed approached. I looked at the calendar this morning like wow 7dpo already. lol

I'll start testing Thursday at 10dpo.


----------



## CTgirl

Oh no Sunny let's hope they actually fax it over this time! It amazes me how people who test for fertility issues (well, test for anything really) as a living don't seem to get how worrying/frustrating it is waiting for results. I mean surely they know its all you can think about? I guess to them its just a job but still! FX for you Sunny!

Spotting has stopped (about Tuesday or Wednesday last week). You're right, we will always worry about something. My mom says she still worries about us even though we are all grown up. :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, I always sleep with my mouth open lol so all my temps are based that way (I really should temp vaginally.. I just haven't!) I also always temp twice because of it. I guess I am still waiting on O... last cycle I O'd on CD 20 and that is today.. so much for Oing earlier! UGH I guess I could have delayed it with stress from starting the new school year and of course packing up my house to move! We move this Thursday! So Exciting.

Sunny that is so frustrating. I hope they do it quickly and you get your results soon!

CT- When is that scan?

Dream- Uneventful is good lol. You don't want to over analyze anything and relaxing is the best thing.


----------



## steph1607

Morning girls!

Been a bit MIA as we had a Bank Holiday weekend and the weather was BEAUTIFUL! Hottest August Bank Holiday on record :)

Should get my results today, I'll phone them in a couple of hours I think. I really hope they are ready today. Feel a bit sick!

Hope you get your results too Sunny, that kind of wait is horrible when you have been told you would get them at a certain time.


----------



## SunnyBe

It's not looking good :( Low count, low morphology and low motility. Waiting to get the exact numbers later today.

I know it's only a snapshot and it fluctuates a lot, but still. DH doesn't smoke/drink, has a healthy body weight, eats healthy and has been on fertility supplements for >3 months. There isn't much else to do unfortunately.


----------



## CTgirl

Oh no Sunny, I'm sorry to hear that. Is your doc going to discuss options with you?

I know I'm still a newbie when it comes to these things, but seeing as every little bit helps, have you tried Preseed? Just helps to keep the little guys in the right area for when you O. Might just assist in the low motility area.


----------



## steph1607

So sorry to hear that Sunny, I know that must have been such a blow for you both. 

I am sure right now it feels completely crap, but when you feel ready to think ahead, at least you now know what has been stopping you conceiving, and your next steps can truly be aimed at optimising your chances (IUI, IVF etc. etc.).

Your hubby is doing everything he can, and I have read many posts where husbands have seen an increase from previously low numbers, just through sticking at a good diet and continuing to take supplements.

There will be options for you Sunny :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies! Your support means a lot :)

Ct, yes we have been using Preseed/FertilAid since March or April. 
Steph, hope your results get interpreted quickly and all is well!


----------



## CTgirl

Ah bugger Sunny. Thinking of you!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Sorry to hear this bad news. After you get numbers will you be able to meet with your doctor to discuss next steps and what your options are?

Happy Birthday to Me! Another year older, just a reminder that the clock is ticking.

I took this week off from work but hubby still had to go in. So i'm home alone watching netflix which I thoroughly enjoy. The only problem is I've got the flu. Started feeling it yesterday. Very annoying.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so sorry about those results, that must be very hard to hear. Will you have another appt soon so you can discuss your options?

Dream- happy birthday! So sorry you have the flu. Can't wait to see your test in a couple days!

CT- how are you feeling?? Hope the spotting goes away for good!

Tb- hope the move goes smoothly for you this week!

Steph- hope your test results come back ok! 

Afm, I finally decided to take misoprostil for my missed miscarriage as I have waited 2 weeks and nothing has happened even though my HCG level continues to drop significantly. I'll spare you all the details but I really hope it worked, and it wasn't nearly as painful as I had read about. I am taking today and tomorrow off work and just trying to rest as I was up most of the night last night. I have a follow up appt in 2 weeks to see if my HCG level has returned to 0, which I hope it will so I can avoid a d&c!


----------



## CTgirl

Happy birthday Dream! Hope you have a wonderful relaxing day. And hope you feel better soon!


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Amber I'm sorry this happened to you. And glad it wasn't as awful as you imagined, but must have still been horrible. Here's hoping you have a fresh start!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny I am sorry to hear that news. Keep us posted on what the doc says next steps are!

Dream- are you sure it's the flu and not that cold that starts in early pregnancy?? :) I'm sorry you're not feeling well- happy birthday though! 

Feels so weird that I won't be in this home in two more nights! No O yet. So frustrating. I hate the anticipation every single day. I had to order new OPKs! Ugh.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for your support :) The numbers are lower than they should be, but aren't complete crap either. It's likely the reason for our infertility but I'll still push my doctor to do a pelvic ultrasound and find out what causes my irregular cycles. The SA is analyzed by an IVF clinic and I would just love to see how many people are told their results are bad. I read there is about a 30% variance between raters as it's not an exact science and can imagine it's not in their best interest to label borderline cases as "normal". So the skeptic in me wonders if an independent lab (which I guess doesn't really exists) would find the same results. A 30% inter/intra-rater variance would already put DH's results in the normal range.

Tb, are you moving to your new place this week? Or moving somewhere temporary? Your temps keep getting lower so it should be any day now! I think stress plays a big role and I can only imagine the combined effects of a move and the start of the new school year! 

Dream, ahh happy (belated) birthday dear! I second Tb, hope it's the emby playing with your immune system :D Are you testing this Friday?

Amber, so sorry you had to go through all of this! I hope it worked and you'll recover soon. Will they do an ultrasound to check if everything looks like it should be, or just check your hcg values? 

Ct, just a little over a week until your scan right? How are the symptoms so far?


----------



## CTgirl

Wow Sunny, I didn't realise what a large percentage variance it was. That's hectic! When will you be able to get an ultrasound done?

AFM, symptoms are fine thanks. My BB are incredibly sore and I'm really tired but other than that ok. I thought they were sore last week but turns out I didn't know what sore meant! It's so much worse than PMS! Also, I keep pulling my back out and can't take anything so have to go to the physio again tomorrow. Such a waste of money. My scan is next Thursday (7th). It sounds weird, but I keep forgetting I'm pregnant when it comes to what foods I can/can't eat. Today my husband's colleague offered me biltong (like jerkey) and I ate some. DH moaned at me afterwards "You can't eat that!!!" It didn't even cross my mind. Things I just took for granted eating now really have to be thought through!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Hurry up O!! Ohhh I like that early pregnancy cold theory! lol I dunno, we'll see. Testing tomorrow FMU and will update you ladies ASAP.

CT - awww too cute husband saying you can't eat that. I guess it takes a little bit to adjust.

My temp went up a bit today, could be related to my cold. FX!


----------



## CTgirl

Dream, I've been feeling flu-ish on and off for two weeks now, so it could definitely be! FXd!


----------



## steph1607

Well I'm glad to hear your hubby's results aren't as bad as first thought Sunny. What are your next steps now?

Got a call back from the egg share coordinator today. All of my results bar one she was able to say are completely fine, there is just one (she may have said CSV but not convinced) that she needs a nurse to interpret tomorrow. I asked if I should be worried and she said not at all, it is simply that she is not a nurse and when those results come back they are never as simple as the other ones!

In other news, they have already matched me with someone... If my results are fine, the lead donor nurse will be back at work on Monday and will call the other lady then to ask if she wants to accept me based on my characteristics. I need to tell myself not to take it personally if she declines :haha:

If she accepts, she will need to go on the pill when her next cycle begins and whoever goes on it last (her in this case) needs to be on for a minimum of three weeks before treatment begins. So we are looking at end of September at the very earliest which is great because I would have had to ask for it to be pushed back to October or beyond anyway, based on my crazy September work schedule.


----------



## White2993

Hello  

Ok so I am new to this forum also first time TTC! I am 5dpo and today I have had period type cramping! I'm so impatient and would love to know if I was pregnant or not! My partner says he doesn't think he has swimmers and he would be over the moon for me to fall pregnant!! I really am hoping for a positive result! I want to see his face


----------



## CTgirl

Welcome White! Exciting that you're in your TWW! It could be anything but I had spotting and mild cramping from around 7/8 dpo. Mine turned out to be implantation pain and bleeding but not everyone gets either and some get one but not the other. So what I'm trying to say is it could be your little one burrowing in. When are you going to test? I tested at 8, 9 and 10dpo and had my positive on 10dpo. But even if you're doesn't come out positive early on you don't need to give up hope until AF comes. Are you temping? I also had a temp dip around implantation. FX for you - keep us posted!


----------



## White2993

Thank you chick!  I am very very tempted!! The waiting game is the worst ever! But I really am hoping that there is a little bean sprouting! My partner would be over the moon and I would love to give him the news! I think I will test on Monday which will then be 10dpo!

Thank you  X


----------



## tbfromlv

I move out of my old place and in to my new place tomorrow! (Thursday for our time difference peeps!) it's been crazy. lol exciting though! This is our first home together. The house we have now, I bought before we had even met.

Went to the acupuncturist today. She checked out my chart and after feeling my pulse she told me I should ovulate in 4 days.. potentially 5 lol super specific but she also told me I was pregnant two days before I got a positive so maybe she's just that good! Hope so! Although I'd like to ovulate in like one day? Lol

Steph wow that is amazing you have a match and potentially going to have everything done by the end of the month! Ahh! There's no way she won't pick you. I can't wait to hear more!!

Dream so excited your chart looks wonderful!


----------



## steph1607

Haha TB, you're so sweet! We would have been matched based on physical traits and what other characteristics she wanted so I feel like it would be unusual for her to say no? But you never know I suppose. Like I say, she's not actually judging me exactly so I really must not take it to heart :haha: 

I love the sound of your acupuncturist! At least by the time 4 or 5 days comes around, you and hubby will have had time to move in properly - what a way to spend your first nights in a new home... :haha:

Dream, TB is right, your chart is looking beautiful. When are you planning on testing?

White, welcome, fingers crossed this is your cycle! Out of interest, why would your husband think he has no swimmers?


----------



## White2993

Thank you!  I was diagnosed last year with prolactosemia and have a tumour, and he thought he was the reason I wasn't falling pregnant and then we found out that my prolactin levels are 801! .. I'm taking bromocriptine and this will sound strange but before I had this issue I knew when I was ovulating as I would get pain and then it disappeared and then this month I had it! I really do hope it's a positive :-D


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, I see that you marked your test as - today. It's still really early of course and you have an amazing looking chart. I hope you'll have some good news tomorrow :D

Ct, ahh your hubby sounds really sweet :) I'm sure it takes a bit of time to get used to the idea that you're actually pregnant. 

Tb, congrats on the new place! Did you close really quickly? I thought it was only a couple of weeks ago when you said you found something you liked lol. We closed in 6 weeks and thought that was pretty quick :D Good luck with the move today. 

That's so exciting Steph! I can't believe they already found a match. I'm sure the lady on the receiving end will be more than happy to accept :) Can't wait to hear all the details about what's next.

Welcome White! Sorry to hear about your prolactinoma, but it should be very manageable with the medication you're taking. Are you getting regular blood draws to check your prolactin levels? Do you monitor your cycles with taking your temperature or using OPK's? I'm sure that now that you know what the problem is you'll be pregnant in no time :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Oops, forgot about my own update! I asked the doctors office for a transvaginal ultrasound and asked if the doc recommended to do it around the beginning of my new cycle to check the antral follicle count as well, and they said it was up to me. So I'll try to schedule it around CD 2-5.

In the meantime, we'll email a couple of IVF clinics in Prague and see which one we like best. We have friends in Prague who're doctors and will also ask them to ask around to gauge the reputation of each of the clinics and doctors. 

The IVF clinic we were referred to for the SA has pretty horrible reviews (mostly about the doctor being an asshole) so we weren't even considering them. Plus the fact that we're not really keen on spending 3-4 times more on treatment here in the US vs. going to Europe. We have plenty of miles to cover most of our flights and hotel stays anyway.


----------



## White2993

Sunnybe - to be honest for a while I haven't felt any ovulating or anything however this month I had ovulation pain, I have 2 ovulating trackers which are both telling me the same! And I have my bloods done every 6 months! I'm confused because I felt ovulation pain I'm kinda doing what any other would do and convince themselves .. also I've been having cramps, hot flushes, I know it's extremely early but my body wants salt! It's very strange but the pain is in my left ovary :-/ 

Thank you.


----------



## Dream143r

tb - how's did the move go? So exciting. Similar to you DH and I like a home that I bought before we were engaged or married. So it's kind of been like living in my space. We hope to sort things out and move into a new home we can call 'ours' soon.

I love your acupuncturist! Very specific. Although I agree 1 day is better.

I tested today BFN at 10dpo. Still have time though.

I made a Dr.'s appointment for tomorrow morning. I've had this very annoying acne issue going on for the past 6 months or so. My mom suggested today that it may be a side effect of imbalanced hormones. So I'm going to go see my doctor tomorrow at 11am and see what she thinks. I haven't seen her since starting the TTC journey. So I'll also let her know what's going on and see what she says.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey all, the moving went great and I even have all of my kitchen unpacked and finished. Really all I have left is setting up the extra bedrooms and putting my clothes away lol although we want to paint so there is that too! No positive OPK yet but if my acupuncturist is right, I should get a positive tomorrow or Sunday. FX'd

Sunny- I am glad you have some next steps. What is the cost of IVF for you overseas? I know IVF here is ridiculous. I don't know how anyone affords it.

Dream- hows the testing coming?

Amber- hows everything going with you? When will you get bloods again?

Steph- Any word on your match?


----------



## babylights

Hi tb! I haven't been to this thread in ages and I'm just seeing your signature, I'm so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

10 and 11dpo were bfn. I didn't test this morning but may try again tomorrow. 

So I went to see my doctor yesterday primarily because of this acne problem I've been having since coming off the pill last October. She said it could be a hormonal imbalance but because we are TTC she didn't want to give me anything for it. Due to them not really being safe during pregnancy. 

She ordered me some bloodwork as well as a thyroid US and pelvic US (to check for PCOS). I did the bloodwork yesterday and the US I have an appointment on Thursday afternoon.

TB glad to hear you're getting settled in your new home!


----------



## CTgirl

Yay for the move TB! Glad you're already settling in. FX you O today or tomorrow!

Steph, I'm sure the possible recipient will choose you. Why wouldn't she?

Sunny, glad there are other options available to you.

Dream, nice temp dip and rise. Possible implantation dip? When is AF due? FX!!!


----------



## Dream143r

AF is due Tuesday for me.

Oh and my nose is still stuffy. No other symptoms tho. No cough, sore throat, fever thank goodness. Just this annoying stuffy nose all week!


----------



## CTgirl

Dream that certainly sounds positive. FX you get your BFP!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Babylights- thanks for popping in! I've been creeping on your journal. I am so excited for you. And yes it was pretty difficult getting BFP then losing it. :(
Maybe this cycle! 

Dream- oh no I see a temp dive! Still above cover line, maybe there's a chance!

Ct when is that scan? Wednesday?

AFM still
No positive OPK. Makes me nervous but acupuncturist said 4 days and that would mean tomorrow.. ha. She better be right! the wait is torture!


----------



## Dream143r

haha TB I believe in your acupuncturist 100% - tomorrow you will get your + OPK.

Yea nose dive temp for me this morning. I wasn't very optimistic about this cycle. Our BD timing was pretty off. September will be better. Expecting AF to show later today or tomorrow at the latest. That will put preg testing at the beginning of October right before Thanksgiving (Canadian) which happens to be my all time favourite holiday! haha I know, something about the food at thanksgiving though, tastes the best all year.

On a crappy note, my grandmother passed away yesterday evening. It was a little sudden, she got pneumonia and had heart failure. It was just too much. My grandfather passed earlier this year. So exactly 8 months. They lived great lives though, happy they are together again.

Back to TTC - I think we will give preseed another chance. We used it in July - didn't get a bfp but it was the best looking chart I've had since TTC. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and holiday for some of us.


----------



## babylights

tbfromlv said:


> Babylights- thanks for popping in! I've been creeping on your journal. I am so excited for you. And yes it was pretty difficult getting BFP then losing it. :(
> Maybe this cycle!
> 
> Dream- oh no I see a temp dive! Still above cover line, maybe there's a chance!
> 
> Ct when is that scan? Wednesday?
> 
> AFM still
> No positive OPK. Makes me nervous but acupuncturist said 4 days and that would mean tomorrow.. ha. She better be right! the wait is torture!

:hugs: I totally get it, it's so devastating. fx for this cycle! Sending so much <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok well I believed in acupuncture before but now I do even more and I feel like my acupuncturist is a wizard because here I am 4 days later and got my positive opk.. just like she said!wild!


----------



## CTgirl

TB that is CRAZY!!!! Amazing news though - happy BDing!

Dream, so sorry about your grandmother. Thinking of you.

Amber, how are you feeling?

AFM, my scan is on Thursday at 12.30. I keep flipping between nervous and excited!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - yay for + OPKs!

CT - Ohh that's so exciting!

AFM - No AF yesterday but my temp went down a bit more and I'm a little crampy today so she should be here soon.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, so so sorry about your grandma hun! I lost mine 7 years ago and still think about her a lot. :hugs: Sorry this cycle wasn't the one but glad you're feeling positive and are already looking forward to testing in early October!! What blood work did the doc order exactly? Some can be done any day in your cycle and some only around CD3.

Tb, yay for + OPK :D I hope this cycle will get you a nice sticky one! Glad to hear the move went well and you're already getting settled. 

Ct, just a few more days! You must be so excited. I'm sure everything will be fine but I understand that there's always some amount of worrying. Is your DH coming with? 

Amber, hope all is well dear!

Steph, looking for an update :D 

AFM, I'm 3 DPO today (maybe 4 as OPK was sooo close to + the day before I marked it as well). Not expecting anything though since the chances of pregnancy are around 2% for us at this stage. I'll call my OB and see if they can be flexible with setting up a pelvic US if I call them on CD1 to schedule for CD3. The IVF clinics need it so I really hope they can accommodate me. 

IVF with ICSI (where they inject a single sperm in the oocyte, needed for male factor infertility) costs 2200 euros (~2600 USD). That includes all the blood work, ultrasounds, transfer, and freezing of leftover embryos. It does not include medication but it depends on the protocol they go with how much it'll cost. We're planning on setting up a consultation with the IVF docs in 2-3 weeks and see where we'll go from there. Excited to move forward but scared (and sad it has come to this) at the same time.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I have a history of Iron being severely iron deficient, although I'm not sure it relates to fertility it's always on the list for me. AST (SOT),HCG, FSH, LH, and a whole long list of others. I read them but kinda in one eye and out the other. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Ah I see :) Just be aware that your FSH and LH are probably going to come back as abnormal because it wasn't taken at CD3, so please don't be alarmed. You probably have to go back on CD3 and do them again to get some actual diagnostic value out of it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- so sorry about your grandmother. Losing loved ones is tough. Also, I read iron deficiency can definitely impact fertility. Although I get enough in the prenatal, I started taking additional iron every other day in the evening (opposite of my prenatal). I started doing that in June. Not sure if it helped but it's worth looking at!

Sunny That is significantly cheaper than the US! I know medication is expensive but it still won't add up to what someone would pay overall here. Are you going to even try IUI?


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so sorry to hear about your grandmother. It is never easy to lose a loved one. Hugs!

Tb- your acupuncturist sounds amazing! I am considering going to one. I will have to look into that more!

Ct- so exciting, I can't wait to hear about your scan!

Sunny- I know the chances are low but I am really rooting for you to get a natural BFP this cycle!

I am doing ok. Just trying to patiently wait for my appt on the 12th to check my HCG level, hopefully it will return to zero by then. I took a HPT today just out of curiosity since its been a week now, and there was a line but it was much fainter. Still having some light bleeding but that seems to have slowed down as well. The cramping continues at times and I hope that means my uterus is shrinking back up and everything is progressing as it should.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - good to know, thanks.

AF is here - CD 1. Well this is cycle 6. FX this is the one.


----------



## CTgirl

FX Dream!


----------



## steph1607

Sorry to hear about your Grandma, Dream :(

Sunny, which countries have you been looking into for IVF?

I just got a call back from my clinic, all blood test results are back and are fine. Their next step will be to contact the other couple to see whether or not they want to accept. Hopefully I'll hear back in the next week or two.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh Amber :hugs: I hope your appointment next week goes well and all the hcg has left by then. 

Steph, we're narrowed our search down to a specific clinic in Prague, so the Czech Republic. Never been to Prague before but we've spent a lot of time in Europe and aren't afraid to travel either. Lots of their patients are from the UK and the clinic has an affiliated clinic in London where they do all the scans/blood work so those ladies usually stay for just 2-5 days. We'll probably be going over there for ~10-ish days so I can get some of the more important scans done over there, and change meds if necessary.


----------



## steph1607

How exciting Sunny! My husband went to Prague on a stag do once- he said it is a lovely city - not sure how much chance you'll get to sight see but I'm sure there will be some.

How much does IVF tend to cost in Florida?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Steph! Really looking forward to some sightseeing as well :) The clinic is right in the city center so that'll help. We have a Skype call with the doctor and coordinator planned for the 21st this month. Locally, we were quoted IVF costs between $15,000 and $20,000, wow!

Glad to hear your blood results were all fine!


----------



## Dream143r

Question for you ladies.

I have pretty steadily 3 day periods. Do you think that's too short? Maybe my lining isn't thick enough for a bean to stick.

I did a little quick research on naturally thickening your lining. Came across Pomegranate Juice, Raspberry Leaf Tea, Vitamin E and Vitamin B Complex......


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream, I had been concerned about the same thing. I used to have 6-7 day periods and then out of no where, 3 days. I do all of that. Pom juice for Thebes first 14 days (I probably should drink longer because my o date is t the average) vitamin e, vitamin b complex, red raspberry leaf capsules (I hate tea so..) I started doing that last cycle. I also do fish oil and epo. Plus acupuncture lol after the surgery I went full force in to doing it all! Apparently it worked, just wasn't wanting to be a sticky one. 

AFM , got my temp rise! Woot! Finally. We definitely caught it.hopefully sticks this go around!

Sunny- that's great you have some options that work better for you. When will you skype with them?

Steph- she's going to say yes. No doubt! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - FX this is the sticky one!


----------



## danibaby_13

Hi all, I'm new to this forum stuff. I've been TTC #1 for 2.5 years now. Looking for some friends :)


----------



## CTgirl

TB, yay for the TWW!!!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi Dani! Welcome. This is an awesome group of ladies :) Where are you based? I'm from South Africa.


----------



## danibaby_13

I'm from Canada. Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome dani! What's your story?


----------



## danibaby_13

Unexplained infertility. My husband and I have been consistently trying for 2.5 years with no success. We have tried medicated cycles, monitored cycles, 2 IUI's and now were considering exploring into the world of IVF and/ or Private Adoption. On paper everything looks great but unfortunately it's just not happening for us. 

I've been avoiding forums or really talking about it because I felt like the more I dwelled on it the more it became real and the more depressed I would feel as a result.

I'm still very hopeful, at the end of the day if it wasn't meant to be than it wasn't meant to be. 

Just looking for some ladies to talk to :)


----------



## tbfromlv

We have a variety of experiences in our little group and a few pursuing IVF too. We have a great group for support! Have you had an HSG or a lap done?


----------



## steph1607

Morning girls and welcome Dani!

We have a lovely group here, and we seem to be very rarely gloomy so hopefully it will help you out to have some people in the same boat to chat with :)

No news from the clinic yet - September is a crazy month at work for me so my mind is well and truly NOT thinking about TTC at all which is lovely to be honest!

Nice temp rise TB????!!


----------



## smurphy90

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the thread. Just a brief into: I'm 26 with PCOS, DH is 30. His first spermiogram showed most things being normal, but on the low side. He's getting retested in one month. I just got my period for the first time in 5 months, on Monday and we're beginning Clomid (100mg, CD 5-9) tomorrow. I'll be monitored and working with my RE. Depending on next months sperm results, we may move onto IUI soon after.

We've only been trying (NTNP for 5 months, but we ended up BDing around O each time) for about a year but I've only had four cycles in that time so it's been really frustrating. At least we're with a fertility clinic now, and I feel like we're in good hands!


Wishing everyone baby dust!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- thanks! Finally with the O! So much for the earlier O date lol! But it's better late than never! And I bet having the TTC brain turned off is pretty lovely!! 

sMurphey- welcome! I was in a similar boat as you. Very very very long cycles so TTC was not really easy. I pushed my doctor for a scan and I ended up finding a very large cyst on one of my ovaries. I had laparoscopic surgery done in June to remove it and do a dye test to check my tubes. They removed a polyp (that wasn't on my scan) from blocking my right tube and also found endometriosis that was cleaned out. The next cycle I was put on clomid and got a BFP (didn't stick unfortunately). I hope Clomid works well for you. Have you don't any scans or test on you?


----------



## smurphy90

tbfromlv - Yes, I've had several scans over the last year. I tend to get the typical PCOS strand of "pearls." I've never had any cysts though, and when eggs do reach a mature size, I ovulate on my own. Follicle growth is the biggest problem so I'm hoping that Clomid works well. My blood tests always indicate too many male hormones, but things like progesterone are always normal (so far.) We had a CD 3 blood draw yesterday and are scheduled for a CD 12 US to check growth.

I also have hypothyroidism, and began working with a specialist for that yesterday. I've been medicated for it since Aug '16 by my GP, but my RE wanted a specialist to see me to optimize our ttc chances and be sure my thyroid treatment is appropriate. The thyroid endo also wants to double check that I don't have Cushing's Syndrome. So... I feel I'm in good hands all around. 

Just trying to stay positive and hope that I respond well to Clomid. It would be so great if it only took one round! Fingers crossed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh good! It does sound like you are in good hands! I hope it works for you!! 

CT- didn't you have your scan today?? Can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Dani! Welcome. Sorry to hear about your struggles. You've come to a great group though. :) 

murphy - FX and good luck for you this cycle!

AFM - Pelvic and Thyroid US this afternoon. Lady said I have to go with a full bladder and drink 1 litre of water within the hour before my appointment. Hopefully I don't explode. heehee. I've been drinking a ton of water anyways recently it's not a big deal. I'm more concerned about my thyroid. I have a history minuscule cysts so my doctor just wants to check up on them.


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome Smurphy and Dani! It seems that you're both on the path of getting that BFP soon.

Tb, wow that's a beautiful looking temp spike! 

Ct, scan updates please!! :D 

Dream, how's your diet going? Did you get your blood work results back yet?

AFM, we're preparing for Irma :( We're not planning on evacuating so we're really just hoping for the best. In other news, have any of you looked at your DH's swimmers under a microscope? :D It's actually really easy to do and it's so much fun to see millions of tiny creatures moving around. We're currently testing a couple of different parameters to see if it changes count (need a bigger microscope for morphology and stuff). Things like days of abstinence, CM interaction, percentage still moving after x hours etc. Will let you know if we find anything interesting as we tend to not care about TMI too much on this board lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I totally fell off the diet wagon around O last cycle but I'm back on it now. lol I have a follow up appointment with my Dr. next Wednesday to go over my blood work and US results at the same time. I live about a 45 minute drive from her office so it's best to combine things. 

What part of Florida do you live in? Miami?

I feel like there's no such thing as TMI when discussing TTC. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck with your scan today Dream! It sounds like you'll be getting a transabdominal pelvic ultra sound (full bladder). Since you're there anyway, maybe you can see if she can also do a transvaginal pelvic US as it provides a lot more detail.

We're on the west coast of the state which hopefully limits our exposure a bit. But still, the supermarkets were sold out of water, propane and lots of canned food days ago. It's been absolutely crazy.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I hope your scans go well! I would agree with sunny on trying to get the transvaginal ultrasound if you can. They can see more.

Sunny- how are you looking at it? Did you buy a microscope? Interesting! I am excited to hear the TMI lol!
Also I hope you guys are safe!! Those hurricanes are nothing to mess with.

On a side note, just because your chances are lower than you thought, doesn't mean it can't happen and your chart is still looking good!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream? CT? Updates?


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I have had very light 3 day periods since coming off the pill a year ago. When I asked my midwife she did not seem concerned about it. I have heard that red raspberry leaf tea helps with uterus lining and health though. 

CT- anxiously waiting to hear about you scan!!

Sunny- have been watching the news about hurricane Irma and hope you are staying safe! I heard that they are recommending evacuation for the whole state, is that right?

Tb- yay for crosshairs!!

Dani and Smurphy- welcome! We have a pretty great supportive group here so you should fit right in :)


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys, sorry I've been a bit AWOL. Things have just been a but hectic my side. The scan went well! I'm actually a week earlier than I thought -6 weeks not 7. But there was a heartbeat! It was incredible to see and hear - so fast! Everything else looked fine too. I have another scan on the 5th and then the big 13 week one on 26 October. 

How is everyone else? 

Sunny, hope you're safe!

Yay for crosshairs TB!


----------



## AmberR

So glad to hear that your scan went well CT!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyy for heartbeat CT, that's amazing!

Unfortunately, we're going to be right in the middle of the eye according to the latest forecasts. I can't even express how stressed I am right now :( We couldn't get any plywood / shutters so we feel pretty exposed (vaulted ceilings, lots of glass). Depending on the forecasts tomorrow morning we'll either sit it out at home or go to a neighbor with shutters. FX everyone!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ct that's exciting!

Sunny- I really hope you guys are safe! I have been following Irma and thinking about you! Are you in Tampa?


----------



## smurphy90

Sunny - That's definitely scary. I hope everything works out well and you don't have to be too scared or go through too much damage! Keeping you in my thoughts!

AFM - I started my first round of Clomid (100mg, CD 5-9) on Friday night. I'm currently only about 13 hours into "day 2" so it's still early days. Having some hot-flashes off and on, but they're only bad starting a couple hours after I take my pill. The worst is over before I go to bed, so that's good. I've had a dull pressure in my head since yesterday afternoon as well, but it's mostly just annoying, not painful. Staying really hydrated though, to try to prevent it from becoming a full-blown headache. But overall, so far, so good!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I know you're being hit right as I type this so I am praying for you and all the rest of Florida right now! 

smurphy- I had taken my Clomid at night before bed so that if any headaches or hot flashes came along, I would sleep through them! I didn't notice anything while I took it, but the few days after my last pill I would randomly get the hot flashes. So strange! 

Amber- how's it going over there? When's your next blood draw?

dream- hope everything is ok! Haven't heard from you about your tests and scans yet! 

AFM- just hanging out right now. My chart is seemingly going well and that's positive! To early for anything but waiting! Luckily since I'm back to teaching, I have plenty to preoccupy myself. We are supposed to go to a football (American) game next Sunday. My team is big on tailgating so I'm excited for that. Hopefully I'll know that I can't drink by then lol I think I'll be 12dpo at that point. I feel good about this cycle. I feel that my body knows what to do now and I've done everything I can!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Guys - hope everyone had a great weekend.

My ultrasounds last Thursday went well. I have an appointment with my doctor this Wednesday to review the results. I did Thyroid, surface pelvic and transvag. She also wants me to redo my bloodwork because she thinks the lab made an error on one of the tests.

So I've started drinking a cup of raspberry leaf tea and a glass of organic pomegranate juice daily. No doctor has actually said there is/could be an issue with my lining but I figure hey, it can't hurt.

That's about all to report for now. Just waiting to O.

CT - Yay!!! That's so great you got to hear a heartbeat. So precious.

Sunny - Praying for you. I hope everything and everyone manages to stay safe through the storm!

TB - Temps are nice and high, looking good.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just wanted to post a quick update that I'm okay. No major damage to the house, just some trees that are down and fencing that we need to fix. We're extremely lucky! No internet though but power is on, woohoo!

Dream, yeah that's what I said last week about the blood work. Most of your numbers would look extremely off due to not being done on CD 3. Glad the doctor understood that something was off though because I've seen some women who were told they were menopausal just because their doc didn't realize when they did the blood work.

Tb, I have a very good feeling about your current cycle!!


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny, glad to hear there wasn't much damage. You must be so relieved!

TB, when are you going to test?


----------



## Dream143r

I'm going to start my OPKs on Friday, CD 12. I usually O CD17-19.

waiting and waiting and waiting.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so glad to hear that you are safe and only minimal damage to your property!

Dream- glad to hear your ultrasound went well! Hope your repeat labs look good as well!

CT- any symptoms? Hope you are feeling well!

Tb- good looking temps! Sure hope you get a BFP on Sunday!

My HCG level is now down to 158 which my midwife said was good. I'm no longer having bleeding so I'm just waiting for AF to arrive before we will try again. I'm told it can take anywhere from 2-6 weeks for your AF to arrive after MC. I'm going to start temping and using OPKs again though because why not? Haha, gives me something to do! Oh, and will check another HCG in a week and keep checking until it's less then 5, which I hope it will be by next week!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- thanks for giving us an update! I've been worried about you. Good to know it was minimal damage. Also, sorry to see that big temp drop.

AFM I wanted to wait as long as possible to test lol but I'm probably going to start testing this Friday. That puts me at 10dpo. I've been having some strange cramping today and yesterday so I'm hoping that's all really good- I remember talking about that last cycle because it was pretty unusual for me. Im feeling really good about it again so FX'd! One of my friends at work is having an FET next week. We figured out that since hers are 5 day old embies, if we both get pregnant we will be 7 or 8 days apart - that would be pretty cool.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- that's good to hear. I've read of some essential oils that can help your body regulate all of that quicker. I know the wait is probably annoying! We don't even like to wait the full 2weeks during the tww!
Temping might be good anyway to give you an idea of what your body is doing or if AF is on her way.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support girls! Internet is working as of today and everything is pretty much back to normal for us. Lots of neighbors still have their power out though, so we're very lucky. 

Tb, testing tomorrow at 10 DPO? Pics, we want to see pics! Your chart looks amazing, as always :D 

Amber, happy to hear your hcg is going down. I didn't know it took this long for it to really get back to zero :( How are you feeling emotionally? 

Ct, anything new going on with you? Are you more used to the feeling of being pregnant? How's morning sickness?

Dream, any doctor updates? 

AFM, I have my pelvic ultrasound tomorrow. They cancelled earlier this week due to storm damage but I called again today and they're pretty much back up and running and were able to still fit me in. It'll be CD4 tomorrow, so still early enough to get a good AFC count. IVF consultation call in T minus 7 days :)


----------



## Dream143r

Hi ladies,

So my thyroid U/S showed tiny cysts. (We already knew about them) this was a repeat scan to make sure they weren't growing and they're not so my doc isn't concerned.

My pelvis/trans-vag showed 1 cyst on my left ovary. It wasn't overly large and it was just the 1. As we know cysts come and go. Doc wasn't worried about it all all.

My blood work was actually perfect. The only abnormality was my potassium. Normal is 3.7 mine was 3.6 - really not even enough of a concern to repeat the bloodwork. My doctor gave me the option said I could repeat it if I wanted, but I opted not to.

She looks at my charts and gave her suggestion on a BD schedule for this cycle. It came with a disclaimer that shes not a fertility expert. lol but we're going to follow her suggestion and see what happens.

So we are supposed to BD CD11 (today), 13, and 15-19. On average I O between CD17-19. FX

We're going to reintroduce pre-seed again this cycle. Didn't use it last cycle but it can't hurt.

I've been drinking my pomegranate juice and raspberry leaf tea daily. Gosh I really hope this is it this cycle. Lucky number 6!

TB - we wonna see tests!!! Let's go! haha

Sunny - glad you and your U/S lab are safe! heehee

Amber - I don't know much about essential oils but my mom is OBSESSED. She's always using different ones to heal her.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny that's great news. I'm glad things are getting back to semi normal for you.

Dream- does she want to do any follow up scans? The good news is, youre only on cycle 6! I know being in it, it feels like agony though. FXd his is it! We used the Concieve plus (the other brand of pre-seed) last cycle and this cycle so I hope it helps!

I will test tomorrow just for fun. I don't know why, I know it's better to wait... but I want to lol. I also go see my acupuncturist again tomorrow afternoon. Last time she seemed to be able to tell that I Concieved so I hope that she tells me that again... and I get a second line lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh and usually my boobs are killing me by now but they are hardly sore at all... I hope that's not bad!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea she wants me to re-do the pelvic/transvag late November early December. If we have not conceived yet.


----------



## CTgirl

Wow nice temps TB!

Dream, glad the tests were mostly alright, but I'm sure it's frustrating not knowing what's going on. It's that case of you don't really want something to be wrong, but you just wish there were answers.

AFM, suffering from terrible morning sickness, from around 10am-3pm. And my sense of smell is heightened which makes it even worse. I had to move away from my colleague eating his butter chicken soup haha. Also absolutely exhausted. Otherwise, all good. I just need to get used to the idea that the nausea will be around for a good 4 or 5 weeks still.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks CT. I'm feeling pretty good about everything.. just weird my lack of sore boobies! I go to acupuncture today so I'll see what she says. I tested this morning.. still early thought I could see something super faint but time will tell lol


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks CT - I've got a good feeling about this cycle, but I've def said that before. lol

So sorry to hear about your morning sickness. 10am-3pm, that hardly sounds fair. What is it they say? Heavy morning sickness means it's a girl? who's to say? lol

CD 12 for me today. Day 2 Low result on my CB OPK. We BD last night as it was the beginning of our schedule this cycle. 1 BD down 6 to go.


----------



## CTgirl

TB, let us know what she says! Lack of sore boobs could be a good thing. Enjoy it while it lasts :p


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds very promising Tb :D I hope it progresses and we get to enjoy some line-porn soon lol.

Dream, glad to hear that things are looking good. A lot of women have cysts and they usually disappear so it shouldn't be something to worry about :)

Ct, oh man that sounds tough! I hope the next 4-5 weeks will fly by and you can enjoy being pregnant a bit more :) Can you still keep it a secret from your colleagues even with the morning sickness? 

AFM, my cervix, uterus & ovaries looked picture perfect according to the doctor. We counted about 12 follicles on one side and ~15 on the other, which correlates well with my AMH that also indicated I still had lots of eggs :) Very happy about it.


----------



## Dream143r

Line-Porn!! Hahahaha, I love it. :rofl:

Sunny - Yay! for lots of eggs!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol!!! I had to giggle at that "line porn" but it's so true. We are all addicted to looking at those tests lol I hope I can provide some line porn for your viewing pleasure:haha:

Dream didn't you say you started the Pom juice this cycle too?

Sunny- that's great news! You should respond to treatment well then

CT- I hope the sickness eases up. That can't be easy. There would be no keeping that a secret in my job if I was in your shoes! Hopefully in just a few weeks you'll be feeling better!!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Yep I'm drinking the Pom


----------



## SunnyBe

Any updates Tb?


----------



## tbfromlv

I'm guessing I'm out. I feel like I can see the faintest of faint lines but I'm guessing that's wishful thinking. I'm 13dpo so I feel like I should probably know by now. However, my doctor wants me to wait until 3 days pastexpected AF before I stop progesterone.. so Friday? I read that people get the positive after 13dpo but.. I'm not holding on to much hope. I'm worried that this was the last cycle my OB would help as she may want to refer me on. Ugh.


----------



## Dream143r

Aww man TB I was hoping you would have some good news this morning.

AFM: CD 15, Day 2 flashing smiley. I expect to O Thursday of Friday. So the BD party is on. I had a nice relaxing spa day with some old friends yesterday. So I feel ready to take on the spermies. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh so sorry Tb! It can still happen but chances of a miscarriage increase rapidly if hcg isn't high enough to show a line after 12 DPO. If you don't get a BFP this cycle, can you still continue Clomid or do you need to see an RE? It's only your second cycle after getting all fixed up so it's really only a matter of time now!

Dream, yay for getting that flashing smiley! :happydance:


----------



## tbfromlv

I have one more FRER I will use tomorrow. If there is not hint of anything I will count myself out. However, I still am supposed to test Friday before I stop the Progesterone. 

Sunny- I am not sure. She was pretty hesitant to work with me beyond one Clomid cycle. I am going to see what she says, and also see if she would consider Femera. There are not RE in my area. I'd have to drive 3.5 hours to the closest one. There is one doctor who helps with infertility issues and does all the scans and blood work and even IUIs, so I might try to get in with him. I just can't afford to do anything without insurance. Part of me wants to take a cycle off of medication but prior to medication, my O dates were extremely late and random. Ugh, I just dont know what to do.

Dream- Get the BD party on lol


----------



## CTgirl

Aw man, sorry to hear that TB. 

Dream, yay for BD time!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Wow 3.5 hour drive. That's annoying.

CD 16, Day 3 of flashing smiley. The party continues.


----------



## Dream143r

Here's some OPK line porn for you ladies. Heehee
 



Attached Files:







20170920_071742.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Toadly

Nice lines dream!! Lol.


----------



## CTgirl

Yay Dream! Happy days


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ladies. My temp is pretty high still. I have acupuncture tomorrow and after showing her my chart she says test one final time tomorrow before I see here and depending what she sees, she may send me for blood work before I stop progesterone. Not holding onto any hope but I would hate to stop the P if there was some kind of chance!

On another note, I've made an appointment with a different doctor. I told my OB that I didn't get a positive and she just said "ok I'll send in 150mg clomid".. I've found from all of my research that clomid should only be increased if I didn't ovulate. So I should never have increased. Plus we still don't know if my lining is a real issue and clomid can exacerbate that problem. I'm just not comfortable leaving her in care of my fertility anymore.


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow that's some good lookin' OPK Dream!! It takes all the color away from the control line lol. Very cool.

Tb, you're absolutely right! I think it's a good idea to leave and try and find someone who is a bit more knowledgeable about it all. Your temps look awesome so I'm still holding hope :D


----------



## CTgirl

FX for you TB. And definitely trust your instincts when it comes to your OBGYN. Hope you manage to find someone you gel with


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I know what it's like to have a doctor who you don't feel really cares or is invested in your needs and health. Good for you for knowing when to move on.

So after those beautiful positive OPKs yesterday DH wasn't about to get the job done last night. So we've missed a pretty critical BD. Trends show that I always O 2 days after my surge tho. So with a positive Wednesday and O on Friday maybe we can catch it with tonight's BD. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

You should be totally fine Dream, I wouldn't worry about it :) Maybe it's best to not let your DH know when you're about to O? In case that causes anxiety?

Tb, any updates?

Ct, how are you these days? Anything new? Is the morning sickness getting better?

Steph, where are you hun? :( 

AFM, we had our Skype consult with the doctor in Prague today. It went really well I think. We sent over all our results beforehand and the doctor clearly studies our file before the call so I was pretty happy with that. I had a list of all kinds of questions, especially regarding the protocol that she thinks would be best and why etc. So we went over all of it and I'm really looking forward to it! 

They'll send us the protocol with an Rx for the meds next week and if we want, we can go ahead and start as soon as my next cycle starts (so less than 3 weeks from now). I don't have to be down regulated due to my already low LH, so no need for birth control pills or anything else before starting. I'd be put on a protocol that requires injections from CD2 to about CD14, after which they'll do the egg retrieval. After that, it's waiting to see how many get fertilized and how many make it to day 5. On CD 19-20, they'll place the best looking embryo back and freeze any left over day 5's, and the TWW will begin. 

We're still debating if we're gonna try and go for it asap, or wait until January. I might not be able to go (due to work) in November/December. I kinda feel guilty for not trying a full year before jumping over to IVF, but on the other hand, the chances of us getting pregnant naturally are less than 5%. Hmm...


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow Sunny it has to potential to happen so quickly. Maybe take the time until January to mentally prepare? Although I fully support diving right in as well. I'm sure you will make the right decision.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream, it sounds like you still have a good chance! Plus, even if you did O a day earlier, you should still be able to catch the egg!

Sunny- wow thats happening fast! Do you know roughly how much IVF is going to cost you since youre doing it overseas? I agree with Dream on both, it might be good to wait until January to get your head around it, but if you are like me you want to get the ball rolling asap! 

AFM, went to acupuncture today. She too is confused as to why my temp is so high and no BFP showing. Todays test definitely had a vvfl but it wasn't anything for me to get my hopes up. I asked if the progesterone would cause that and she said no. The progesterone will help support the progesterone my body already makes, but it alone wont keep my temps up. So she is sending me for blood hcg test. Unfortunately, the lab was closing 3 minutes after I left so it will have to wait until tomorrow. I also told her I was going to see a new doctor. When I told her who, she said "Oh good, thats where I send everyone" so that made me feel like I definitely made the right choice there. At this point, I am more confused than anything. Even if I get a positive out of all this, I am going to be nervous for the next 10 weeks!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I literally know nothing about progesterone so take what I say extremely lightly but I have seen on here a couple women at least who say their temps stay up until they stop taking it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Right, I don't mean that my temps would go below coverline, but the supplement alone cannot sustain the higher temps I have. If my temps were like 97.7 (above coverline still) then I would say its def just the supplements. I'm just wondering why my body doesn't want to drop. I've also gone from 200mg to 50 in the last few days. IDK. Had to get blood test today before I can fully stop the Progesterone, but still waiting on the inevitable lol


----------



## CTgirl

TB when will you get the blood test results?


----------



## Dream143r

Impatiently waiting for TB's blood results....

tick tock tick tock


----------



## tbfromlv

No updates. Usually my app for the hospital system gets updated within a few hours of the test, but they haven't posted yet. I've gotten results on a Saturday before, so maybe sometime this afternoon? Kind of frustrating. I tried to call but they said they won't give out results over the phone and I'd have to go through the doc. Insert eye roll. They said they have them so I'm irritated they won't post them on my account. Acupuncture place is closed on weekends so can't have her get the results for me. Boo. I just need to figure out what I do next... start my cycle or refill progesterone lol


----------



## Dream143r

Argh! the limbo sucks TB.

So FF gave me crosshairs for O on Thursday rather than Friday that I thought. Thursday is better based on when we BD last, so I'll go with it to keep the hope alive.

I just got home from a baby shower...sigh. It's hard to go to these kinds of events.

So exhausted. I feel like I got no rest this weekend.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, I completely ran out of progesterone and AF came. Badly too. I pray those results show negative because otherwise I'll feel like I caused it and I don't think I can handle that! But now that will put me at a weird cycle day with the fertility specialist.. do I take clomid this cycle anyway and just let my new doc help in other ways? Or should I skip the clomid and just go with what she says this cycle? I know what I think I should do lol but sometimes I need to talk it out. I feel like I should pass on the clomid and hope for the best...


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Tb :( have you gotten the results back from the hospital? With you not getting a clear line this cycle I doubt the results show any hcg, so you running out of progesterone hopefully didn't have any influence on AF showing up. Still sucks big time though. It doesn't really get any easier each month now does it. Hope you'll take some *you* time and do fun things to keep your mind off things a bit!

When are you seeing your new doctor Tb? How many days after potentially starting Clomid?

Dream, ughh baby showers! When is it _our time_ for that right? I hope the TWW will fly by. When will you start testing?

Amber, hope your hcg is all the way down to zero by now. How are things? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## steph1607

Ahh girls! So sorry I have been MIA these past few weeks. I just ran into the crazy busy period at work - coming in early, staying late etc. Then I applied for a promotion within my team (which I got), so I was prepping for interviews etc. And I think because things are at a bit of a standstill TTC wise for me at the moment, my mind just didn't seem to prompt me to come on here! 

Just realised that the last I said about me was that the clinic were going to contact the couple - well, they accepted me! Good news. They were due to get married and honeymoon sometime this month I think and said they didn't want to start anything until end of October/November. Last time I spoke to the clinic, they said to just keep taking the pill and the other lady will contact them when her October period comes and they can start to work out dates from there. 

I've caught up on everyone I think! 

TB, sorry this cycle wasn't for you, glad you have found a new doctor though. I think change can never be a bad thing when it comes to something like this.

Dream, thankfully none of my friends are having babies yet, but I was invited to one of hubby's friend's girlfriend's (mouthful!) baby shower the other week and politely made my excuses to not go. 

In all honesty, those sorts of things aren't bothering me so much at the moment for some reason, I've turned into this ultra chilled out TTCer, but a few months ago when I was immersed in Clomid it would have been a different story!

Sunny, how goes the IVF stuff?

CT, everything all okay over there?


----------



## Dream143r

I'll start testing October 1st at 10dpo.

Sitting at 4dpo currently, really nothing at all to report.

Steph - Yay for them accepting you as well as your promotion. Congrats!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so sorry! Hope things work out with getting a new doc!

Dream- excited to see your test!

Steph- glad things are going well! Congratulations on the promotion and being accepted by the other couple!

Sunny- how are things going for you?

CT- any updates??

My HCG last week was still 56!! So frustrating! Will check again next week, two weeks after the last draw and it should be 0 by then, I Hope! I thought all the bleeding had stopped but have been having spotting on and off some days. So I am CD 29 in my cycle with CD 1 being the day I had the miscarriage. So I'm not really sure what to expect! We have not been TTC as it was recommended by my midwife to wait until my first AF after miscarriage before TTC.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so results were negative so it's a relief that I won't have that on my conscience. I see my doc Friday which will be CD 7.. Clomid would be CD5-7. I'm starting to think I should go ahead this cycle and do the 50mg (I don't want to go higher) and then have the new doc monitor me and maybe determine if my lining is an issue and supplement if needed. I just can't imagine letting this cycle be a wash when I don't have to. I did ask my acupuncturist opinion on that, but still waiting for a reply.

Steph- so glad they accepted, although we knew they would! October November is coming fast!

Amber- so sorry you're still waiting. That's frustrating!

Dream- I'm excited for you, October 1 is our anniversary so it's a good day to test lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Acupuncturist suggested to continue the clomid this cycle. So there's that. I think I will only take the 50mg though. Increasing it seemed to push O back further. Last week I had a momentary break down to DH. I think I just needed 5 minutes of "poor me" lol it is so frustrating that you do everything you can, and it just isn't working and it's tiring! You all know this though. Onward and upward right?

Also amber- when it gets to zero should that cause your AF to start? Or will you still have to just wait? 

sunny what's up with you?


----------



## AmberR

From what I have read AF could come within a week or could be many weeks. So frustrating not to know what to expect!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, that's incredibly frustrating! At this point you just want to move on. Really hope it'll return to zero and that AF shows up soon after.

Tb, onward and upward indeed :) Sounds like a good plan to use Clomid this cycle but at a lower dose. As long as you're ovulating there's no need for an increased dose, especially considering some of the side effects on your lining. Is it just an initial consult with your new doctor this Friday? Or will you get a scan? 

Dream, just a few more days until Sunday! How's it going with symptom spotting?

Steph, yay you're back! Congrats on the promotion and that you've been accepted as the donor! 

Ct, how's everything?

AFM, it looks like we might be able to start the IVF cycle in November after all. I don't want to rush and try for my next cycle in October, but November should give us plenty of time to prepare. We told our parents last week and they were very supportive. It was pretty emotional to tell them (they didn't even know we were trying) but we felt better afterwards :)


----------



## Dream143r

6dpo now. Almost testing time.

I'm really trying not to symptom spot. I've had uber mild cramps/pressure for a short while pretty much every day since O. Which pretty much means absolutely nothing. lol Other than that all is regular.

Sunny - Almost O time for you. Sorry it has come to IVF but so excited for this new chapter in your journey. Hoping it's exactly what you need to get your baby.

I ordered a box of softcups from Amazon last week when I was at the height of emotional about our BD timing and DH feeling too much pressure at time to get the deed done. They have arrived. So if no bfp this cycle we will give the soft cups a try and see what happens.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ooh dream that&#8217;s good! I hope that&#8217;s your little one burrowing!

Sunny- I&#8217;m not sure if she will do the scan that day or not. I hope so. I have just about every other test they do already done and not too long ago so really that should be the main thing. I go Friday morning so we will see soon. My acupuncturist is going to have me take the herbs earlier too to see if that helps me ovulate earlier.

On a side note, one of my friends at work who has been trying for 5 years just found out today that she is pregnant (via IVF)! I&#8217;m so happy for her. We had hoped I would have gotten a positive last week and her this week so we could go through it together at work! Maybe I can just be a month behind! :) 

Sunny that&#8217;s really soon! That&#8217;s wonderful! Is that when you will start your protocol?

You and Steph may be doing that together! How fun! 

Ct- how&#8217;s everything going??


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, I read a lot of good things about using soft cups. Hope you won't need it though and you get your BFP this cycle. Just a few more days until test day :D

Tb, good luck with your appointment today! Makes sense that the doctor would want to do a scan so I hope you get one and that you get to see how many follies are growing this month :) I just got the bill for my scan 2 weeks ago, even after insurance it's still more than $400, ugh. The clinic in Prague gave me the option to do the scans in the US and fly to Europe later, or come in earlier and do the scans there (included in the price), so yes... I'll definitely be doing them in Prague lol. Just a few more weeks :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I'm hoping that too! FX Wow on the cost of those scans. Looks like a win win to do them in Prague though, included in the price plus maybe a few extra days in a beautiful city.

I'm 8dpo today. Anxiously waiting for Sunday to test. Eeek. So all day today I've been feeling like a 'tickling' in my uterus. Oh man, I pray it's not just in my head. lol. It's weird I don't know how to describe it. Its not cramps or pressure or fluttering, really tickle is the only word I can think of. Trying to convince myself its nothing and to relax but I can't. sigh.


----------



## tbfromlv

Just got back from my appointment. She&#8217;s wanting DH to get an SA (even if all signs point to me lol) since we are getting close to the 1year mark. She gave me the break down (with cost) for everything. She says if I don&#8217;t get my BFP this cycle, just call on Cd1 and they will schedule a scan to do AFC and get me on Femara. To do the monitored cycle with ultrasounds and LH serum tests, ovidril shot etc, it&#8217;s $600. That&#8217;s with no insurance since mine covers zero from anything fertility related. And then if we did an IUI it was be another 270.. so $870 for an IUI cycle, which isn&#8217;t terrible I guess. I just hope I get my BFP. Lol 

Sunny- I would definitely keep it all with Prague. My friend who did IVF was able to do a scan here in town for her IVF clinic, but the clinic is a 3 hour drive. They told her &#8220;oh I wish they would have gotten this angle or an image of this &#8220; so she said it just made it so much better to do it all with the same place anyway.

Dream! Can&#8217;t wait for you to test! Chart looks great!


----------



## AmberR

Sunnybe- so expensive and frustrating! I just got a bill for almost $200 for my prenatal ultrasounds. I was under the impression my insurance would cover it, but apparently they only covered $50!

Dream- I will be anxiously awaiting your test Sunday!

Tb- Glad you were able to see a fertility specialist. That price sounds pretty reasonable. Hope you get a BFP this cycle instead though!

I'm still just waiting for AF! Finally got a negative on a wondfo IC, so could be anywhere from 1-4 weeks before she shows up. Will also get my HCG level checked again in a week to make sure it's < 5.


----------



## Dream143r

Here she is ladies.
10dpo BFN
 



Attached Files:







20171001_091231.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dream143r

And again at 11dpo. Still not seeing anything.

Opk is just for placement reference. Ignore that little black line, it was there before I started the test. Pic taken at 5 mins.
 



Attached Files:







20171002_063511.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tbfromlv

Still early dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

Very early Dream! I hope we'll soon see some progress in those lines. Wouldn't it be cute to include that in your future baby album?:D FX!

Amber, so happy to hear your hcg is back to normal! Hope AF returns soon as well. Do you need any additional follow-ups after that?

Tb, have you decided if you're going to do the IUI? If you'll do a monitored cycle anyway, it's "just" (relatively speaking) $270 extra, might be worth it. That being said, the success rate of IUI's are generally pretty low (between 8% and 15% depending on the reason for doing IUI and the protocol). This website has lots of good info about it: https://www.advancedfertility.com/iui-success-rates.htm. Will your DH do the SA? While you may technically get closer to the 1 year mark, you were literally unable to conceive for the first couple of months due to your tubal issues, so should you really count the other months as well?


----------



## tbfromlv

We are going to go ahead and get the SA done because I would hate to keep going and waste time if we find out later we both had some issues. Plus I think his insurance actually covers it. The doctor said 2-3 monitored cycles before doing IUI so I&#8217;m not sure we would jump to that yet. 
I&#8217;m also trying to find out when my doc wants me to get the vitamin D test done that she brought up. I had never heard of that before so I&#8217;ve been reading a lot about it. Turns out that if you have a vitamin D deficiency it can cause ovulation disorders (among a gazillion other things in your body) I think would be annoyed to find out my ovulation issues are from me avoiding being in the Sun too much without sunscreen lol but considering all my other tests came back normal, there's that possibility!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds like a good plan Tb, especially if the insurance covers the SA. It didn't for us but it wasn't that expensive and was really helpful for us. 

Yeah a Vit D deficiency can cause a lot of problems! The good thing is that if it is low, it's an easy fix :)

Dream, updates?


----------



## Dream143r

12dpo another bfn. I know I'm not officially out, but I feel out.


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys!

Sorry I've been AWOL, I was given a new position at work so between finishing up with my previous one and starting this one, things have been a bit crazy! I was working in print and now am in digital so the pace has changed dramatically &#8211; I'm constantly on my toes. Makes the days go faster so that's good!

I think I'm all caught up on what's going on with you guys. Amber, so glad you go a negative on the Wondfo - any sign of AF?

TB, I think it's a good idea to do the SA, even if just to rule it out. I had the Vitamin D test done and I was slightly deficient - you can just take supplements for it so it's no biggie.

Sunny, so exciting about Prague! How are you feeling about it all? Not long to go now hey?

Dream, you're still in it! How many DPO does AF usually arrive? Don't give up hope just yet.

AFM, things are going well. Have another check-up tomorrow and my gynae will do a scan then (the scans are standard with the check-up, which makes the cost a bit more bearable). Then on the 25th I have my big 13 week scan where they do all the genetic tests. We will also find out if it's a boy or girl then. 

Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Dream143r

CT - So exciting, feels like time is flying by. 10 weeks already. Amazing.

13dpo today another BFN.

So I had an appointment this morning with a fertility specialist. He wants to monitor my upcoming cycle. CD 3 bloodwork, CD6-11 Sonohysterogram <-- someone tell me what that is please. It's a two day test apparently. CD 24 bloodwork. As well as a SA and Bloodwork for DH. 

We will do all the tests but after I do the followup appointment to get all the results I won't be seeing him again. He was so impersonal barely looked up at his paper to me. In and out the door. Hardly asked me anything about my cycles or what I was doing to monitor them. On the was out he's like oh stop doing OPKs just check for clear stretchy CM. I'm like "great, thanks!". Loser. But it's fine, hes ordered all my tests and I'll make sure to get copies of our results to move along to the next doc. (if we need to) 

Anyways, AF should be here Friday or Saturday. Next cycle coming up with be lucky #7. Depending on the results of this monitored cycle I don't think we will move forward with any medically assisted methods (unless something clearly indicates we should) but rather take our results and see an naturopathic doctor. My mom saw one that helped her conceive my little sister in her 40s (she remarried).


----------



## CTgirl

Dream that's ridiculous! I feel for you, there is nothing worse than an impersonal doctor. And for him to tell you to stop using OPKs is crazy - I never would have known when I was ovulating if not for OPKs. Loser indeed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- the sonohystogram is a vaginal ultrasound where they put fluid in your uterus to basically get a better idea of the shape size and lining development.. if I understand it correctly. I don&#8217;t blame you for switching docs. I don&#8217;t like that- fertility is very personal and you can&#8217;t have an &#8220;I don&#8217;t really care&#8221; attitude as a specialist. Hope you get the BFP and don&#8217;t have to worry about any of it anyway.

Afm- I&#8217;m a little bit nervous.. Dh Is going to be out of town the night of cd 16- the night of cd 20... if I ovulate cd 18 or 19... I&#8217;m royally screwed so I hope it&#8217;s either later like my normal or early like cd14 lol! I don&#8217;t want this cycle to be a waste! 

Ct I can&#8217;t believe you are almost done with your first trimester already! That&#8217;s crazy!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, so glad to hear that everything is going well! I can't believe how far along you are already and that in a few weeks, you'll know the sex. So excited for you :D

Dream, wow that doctor is a jerk! Why do you have to repeat the blood work? A sonohysterogram seems a bit overkill when there are no indications. Your cycles are really regular and your hormones were good right? I'd probably do the bloods and the SA but leave the sonohysterogram for another day. And of course, change doctors afterward. 

Tb, ah the timing sucks. I hope you O a little sooner or a little later so that it'll work. Otherwise, has anyone ever looked up if the swimmers can be frozen in a regular freezer? Lol :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol sunny.. totally looked that up already. You need a cryogenic freezer hehe


----------



## Dream143r

tb - FX for a CD14 O for you, that would be marvellous!

cryogenic freezer - kijiji.com? LOL just kidding.

Sunny - The bloodwork I did with my family doc (whom I love) was on no specific day. So this fertility doc wants me to do it cd3 (like you had originally said) and cd 24 post O.

CD1 for me ladies. AF showed up pretty unexpectedly this evening. leaving me with only a 12 day LP. I've always been 13-15 days. I guess 1 day early isn't a big deal.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, hahaha okay just checking :D

Dream, ah I thought you did a do-over over blood work afterward. So sorry AH showed :( TTC really tests your patience doesn't it?

Tb, Dream; when are you DH's gonna do their SA? Keep in mind that 2-4 days of abstinence is recommended (in case they didn't mention that).


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - yeah my doc asked if I wanted to do a do-over due to my low potassium. I opted not to. Good to know re: the SA. I just talked to him about it last night. Hes not very excited. He joked and said the lab tech are going to steal them and inseminate herself because hes so good looking. LOL I mean he is, but toot your own horn much. lol

Probably sometime next week though.


----------



## tbfromlv

We were going to do the SA this week, but our schedule didn&#8217;t work out well. And now I don&#8217;t want to do any abstinence and not get any of it because O could come any day. So we are just going to wait until AF... that way if AF doesn&#8217;t show, we don&#8217;t have to bother with it lol and if she does, then we won&#8217;t be doing any BD anyway! Ha


----------



## AmberR

Dream- sorry your doc is such an ass! Do you have another in mind? What your DH said about the SA is too funny!

Tb- that sounds like a good plan! 

CT- glad to hear things are going well, time is flying! Can't wait to hear about your appt! And you find out the gender so soon, crazy!

I will get my HCG level checked tomorrow and I really hope it is 0! The it's just a matter of waiting on AF!!


----------



## Dream143r

Did my CD3 bloodwork this morning before coming into work.

Signed up to see my results online. I have no idea how long it will take for them to post results but not expecting much since it's Friday AND it's Canadian Thanksgiving long weekend.

Sonohysterogram scheduled for Wednesday & Friday, I guess it's a 2 part thing...

DH will do the SA next Saturday the 14th because the following week will be baby making time.

Happy Friday to you all ladies.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I hope you get a zero on that test too!! Keep us updated!

Dream- hope everything comes out well! 

I&#8217;m having all kinds of feelings this cycle. Part me wants to totally chill about it and have faith it will all happen... another part of me is angry and sad. And it changes daily. I hate this roller coaster. 

Also, I assume you all have heard about the Las Vegas shooting? That&#8217;s where I was born and raised (hence my user name) and I had a lot of friends at the event. Luckily the ones I knew made it out alive, but how horrid is that?? It makes me sick and so sad!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- heartbreaking to hear the news about the mass shooting in Las Vegas. It has been weighing heavy in my heart all week. I'm can't even imagine what the people who survived that or lost loved ones must be feeling.

My levels were 13, I can't believe it! Will recheck again in 2 weeks and it better be less than 5 or I'm gonna lose my mind!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh man I&#8217;m sorry amber! 

And yes it is devastating- and not knowing the motive is hard too I think. 

On another note.. have any of you watched The Great Sperm Race? its Pretty interesting


----------



## Dream143r

OMG yes such tragedy in LV. so sad.

DH and I watched The Great Sperm Race when we started the TTC journey in the spring.


----------



## SunnyBe

The shooting was absolutely heartbreaking!!! What kind of sick individual would do something like this :( It's so sad that people were having the time of their lives and then this happens. Absolutely devastating. Glad to hear your friends and family are okay Tb!

Amber, wow, still not down to zero! So sorry to hear that. It's so low that it's almost impossible it won't be down to zero the next time you check, right? I really understand you just want to move on.

Dream, are your results in yet? Aside from the actual values, the LH to FSH ratio is of great importance too (something that most lab results don't show). For example, if your LH is a lot higher than your FSH (e.g. 3:1 ratio), that's an indication for PCOS. 

Oh and is this the documentary you guys are talking about https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1461416/? Haven't seen it but if it's interesting I'll definitely look it up!


----------



## Dream143r

So on CD3 my results were: 
LH was 5 IU/L (Normal Follicular: 2 - 13 International Unit/Litre) 
FSH was 9 IU/L (Normal Follicular: 4 - 13 International Unit/Litre)
Progesterone <0.7nmol/L (Normal Follicular: < 3.7 Nanomole/Litre)

So I think all is looking good so far.

Just enjoying our Thanksgiving long weekend and vegging out today. :)


----------



## CTgirl

Great news so far Dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh happy Canadian Thanksgiving Dream!!!

As long as your FSH is <10. Ten and over signals diminished ovarian reserve and doctors will probably push IUI's and IVF cycles at that point. It also depends on age though so if you're younger, a high FSH is more concerning than if you're older, as it increases with age.

To properly interpret your ovarian reserve you also need your estrogen (estadiol) values, as estrogen suppresses FSH levels leading to unreliable results. So is your estrogen nice and low-ish as well? Another result that is arguably the most reliable method of assessing your fertility is AMH. You probably had that checked before when you were referred by your GP and you can use those results throughout the cycle as it doesn't fluctuate (as much) as the other hormones. With AMH, the higher the better (although not too high because that signals PCOS which isn't likely looking at your beautiful LH values :))


----------



## Dream143r

My estradiol was 122pmol/L (Normal Follicular: 60 - 854 Picomole/Litre)

So that seems alright as well I think. I don't see AMH tested on either one though...


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh those are Canadian estrogen measurements :D It scared me a bit when I saw those really high numbers but that's actually in the low 30's of pg/ml (the American way) so you're definitely fine!! Above 80 (pg/ml) suppresses FSH significantly so that you'd be above what is considered normal.

Depending on your age, the doc might say your FSH is a little bit high but shouldn't be anything to worry about!

AMH is anti-mullerian hormone so maybe it's listed under it's full name? It's one of the most important things to check.


----------



## tbfromlv

So my opk was significantly darker than it has been the past few days.. still a few shades lighter than a positive.. but today I think I started getting EWCM.. (on Clomid its been much harder to tell) and in the past I would get a positive opk starting the day after ewcm, then have another day of positive before I O.. so I hope its wrong this time! Dh doesnt come back until Thursday night. I would have a chance.. but it would depend specifically what time I ovulate. Ugh please no positive opk until at least Thursday!

Also.. my AMH was 16.. anyone know if thats good or bad?


----------



## SunnyBe

Fingers crossed you won't O until after Thursday Tb!!! The uncertainty sure does suck, doesn't it.

Is your AMH measured as ng/dl or pmol/L? It's usually ng/dl in the US and that would be a very high AMH. On one hand, that's great because that means you still have lots of eggs left, but since it's _that _high it also points to PCOS. What was your LH:FSH ratio like? 

If, for some reason, it's in pmol/L it's very good :) This Canadian websites mentions both ng/dl and pmol/L ranges: https://www.whitelotusclinic.ca/blog/dr-fiona-nd/amh-pcos-test/


----------



## tbfromlv

My LH is 8.3 and FSH 7.7.. the US never showed any &#8220;string of pearls&#8221; but I guess I don&#8217;t really know..


----------



## tbfromlv

Oops, yes AMH was in the American measurements


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm very interesting. What did your doctor say? Usually FSH and AMH are pretty well correlated (negative correlation that is). Your LH to FSH ratio is excellent. Do you know what your AFC was (which usually has an even higher correlation with AMH)?

I think that's why the doctor suggested going with a higher dose of Clomid (although he/she shouldn't have due to you already ovulating!) because women with high AMH usually need a higher dose to produce one follicle that is large enough and instead produce lots of small ones where one isn't dominant. 

Still, all of this is much better than having low AMH! I'm right at the cutoff of being "too high" (all relative) myself at 6.8 and although it means that I have to be monitored a bit more closely, I wouldn't want to trade it for low AMH.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hmm.. my original doctor didn&#8217;t say anything. She just said I should respond well to treatment. I haven&#8217;t had an AFC done yet but the new doctor will do that if I have a new cycle. Great now I&#8217;m paranoid I have other things going on lol oh the joys


----------



## tbfromlv

Ugh worst timing ever.:nope:
 



Attached Files:







DED20762-1EB2-44A1-BD49-7E7AC3959B7B.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dream143r

Oh no TB. DH isn't back until tomorrow? Grrrr

Going for my sonohysterogram this morning. DH's SA is scheduled for next Monday morning.


----------



## SunnyBe

It could still work Tb! The follicle stays alive for 12-24 hours after rupture, and sperm can travel to meet the egg a lot quicker. I'd say it could even be perfect timing!!

Good luck Dream!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny, when are you going to start testing?

Well part 1 over. Part 2 is on Friday morning.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well if I ovulate today (fingers crossed I don&#8217;t) then I&#8217;d be out. I won&#8217;t even see DH until about 6pm tomorrow. That egg is only good for a max of 24 hours. I just hope and pray I don&#8217;t Ovulate until sometime tomorrow or at least late late tonight!

Dream how quick will they tell you those results?


----------



## Dream143r

I'll have a follow up with the lame doctor once the SA and CD24 bloodwork is complete.

FX your egg doesn't come too soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

This is strange. And I hope it&#8217;s a good strange for this cycle... but my temp did not go up yet. My temp ALWAYS spikes the day after my days of positive opks. I haven&#8217;t had any O pains except slightly this morning.. if I&#8217;m ovulating literally right now, we MIGHT be able to catch the egg this afternoon when DH gets home. I know there&#8217;s a possibility I already did and for whatever reason my temp is being slower to rise, but I&#8217;ve got to hold on to some hope!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great Tb :D It really sounds like you have an excellent shot to still catch that egg! 

Dream, I'm not sure if I'll test. Haven't tested in the last 2 or 3 months as I don't really see the point when the chance of conceiving are so low. I'll definitely test next month though because it'd be stupid to fly all the way to Europe and find out it wasn't even necessary lol. AF is due Sunday or Monday I think and I'll order my IVF meds right after.


----------



## Dream143r

FX TB. Don't waste any time when he gets home. Just jump him lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ovulation pains have definitely been kickin up today so I really hope we caught it! Praying!!! And on another fun note, my friend I teach with who was doing IVF found out today she&#8217;s with twins! So exciting. I hope the good baby juju makes its way this way lol!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- hope you were able to catch that egg!
That's lovely that your friend had a successful IVF, especially twins! How exciting, and scary! (At least I would be a little scared of having twins!)

Dream- hope everything goes well for your tests!

Sunnybe- that would be just wonderful to get a BFP right before you are scheduled to start IVF! 

Ok ladies I just need to vent!! I overheard a coworker talking about being pregnant... she didn't even know for quite a while and wasn't even trying... I almost cried! I feel so horrible because I really am happy for everyone else but I know so many people who weren't trying and got pregnant. Also there are about 15 ladies at work who are either pregnant or have had babies recently. The other day I had a coworker ask how things were going (she knew we had been trying) and had to tell her I had a miscarriage. Not sure if it's harder with people knowing or not! I hate seeing the look on other people's faces when I tell them, but it also helps to not have it be this big secret.

Anyway I was kind of shocked that hearing this news was upsetting to me as I went to my cousins baby shower a few weeks ago and was fine. I guess the trouble with my HCG going down slowly and not getting back to normal quickly has bothered me more than I thought. Well just needed to get that off my chest!!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Amber!!!! I can't believe people can get pregnant without trying and here we all are trying everything we can without any luck. Sorry you're in this environment where everyone around you is pregnant or just had their babies :( I hope it'll soon be our turn. Feel free to vent whenever you feel like it, we're all in this together.


----------



## tbfromlv

I had significant o pains yesterday afternoon and evening and today I had a temp rise so I&#8217;m really hoping my body waited and yesterday was in fact o day. Wouldn&#8217;t that be a story. Lol we had one shot instead of our usual several shots and succeeded lol Fx

Dream, you&#8217;re close to O day right?

Amber-I 1000% feel that. I get so happy but so sad for me anytime I hear of others &#8220;accidentally&#8221; getting pregnant. It&#8217;s frustrating because we literally do everything extra in our powers to make sure we get pregnant and then month after month we don&#8217;t. Then someone just has a random oops and bingo! Feels like we drew the short straw sometimes. I can imagine right now it&#8217;s especially hard because of your loss and the still waiting limbo. You want to move on but you&#8217;re temporarily stuck. I just want you to know we are always here for the good and the bad!


----------



## AmberR

Thank you ladies for being so supportive. I thought I was doing pretty good but yesterday just hit me hard! Feeling better after writing that all out. Today is my Friday so looking forward to having the weekend off!


----------



## Dream143r

Venting = 100% allowed at all times.

I just found out a coworker is pregnant as well. Honestly I feel bad because I really didn't engage much or ask many questions. I don't think I could resist rolling my eyes if she said something like it was 'an accident' or they weren't trying.

Part 2 of my sonohysterogram was this morning. It was a bit painful when they removed the catheter but the whole procedure lasted only a few minutes so wasn't a big deal.

DH's SA is on Monday. I think he's a little nervous. It's cute. He says he going to have to wear old clothes cause he doesn't want to contaminate anything nice by being in the Jizz room. He's like think of how many men have jizzed in those rooms. lol he kills me.

CD10 for me. I expect to O next Friday or around there (CD17). I'm going to start my OPKs this afternoon. Then after the SA on Monday we can look at a BD schedule. (Sooooo Romantic).

Have an awesome weekend ladies!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad the sonohysterogram wasn't too painful! Your DH cracks me up, I hadn't thought of that! Too funny. 

Afm, Still just waiting for AF. I really haven't bothered much with temping or OPKs like I thought I would. I have a follow up appt with my midwife on Wednesday and will hopefully get another HCG drawn then. I'm not scheduled to have it drawn until Friday but I'll ask if I can get it early since I will be there for my appt anyway.


----------



## tbfromlv

You guys have an actual room for the SA? We are allowed to do it at home or somewhere else as long as you get it to the lab within an hour. One of my friends lives right next to the lab so if/when we do the SA, we will go there while she&#8217;s out lol! 

Well, I got solid crosshairs today saying I ovulated on Thursday so I hope our single BD session was sufficient! Dh said while he was gone he &#8220;took care of himself&#8221; on Tuesday so that it wasn&#8217;t too many days built up since they say too often or not often enough can be not the best! He did his best! Lol! If this ends up being our BFP cycle, that would be wild!


----------



## Dream143r

I hope this is it TB, proving also it only takes 1 time as we know.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, yeah if you live close enough you (well, he :D) can just do it at home and hand it over within the hour. When do you get the results? 

Tb, beautiful temp rise! I have high hopes for you this cycle!! 

Amber, good luck this Wednesday. It's got to be down to zero by now right? Really hope you can move on soon. Waiting is just the worst :(


----------



## Dream143r

Yeah they offer that - to just do it at home but strongly recommended onsite collection to avoid temperature fluctuation etc.

Hoping for a + OPK on Wednesday. O on Friday. 

Awesome temp rise TB.


----------



## Dream143r

When your cousin calls to tell you she's 6 weeks pregnant by a random Tinder hookup even though they used a condom..... 

:growlmad:

:gun:

:ignore:

:saywhat:

:finger:


----------



## tbfromlv

How. does. that. even. Happen?! Ugh that is the WORST! I&#8217;m sorry dream.


----------



## Dream143r

Yeah, I'm pretty annoyed. Bonus: I'm getting together with her and some other cousins to celebrate her birthday on Sunday. sigh.

Anyhoo. O should be nearing. Getting down to it. I'm excited.


----------



## SunnyBe

OMGGGG DREAM!!!!!!!!!! :( :( :( I can't even begin to understand how something like that could happen.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry dream. I can't believe that actually happens! Uhhhhggg.


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Dream that's so frustrating and discouraging! I'm so sorry :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, how are things? You have your 13 week scan coming up soon right? Are you leaning boy or girl? 

Amber, good luck at your appointment! Really hope you'll get some good news :)


----------



## CTgirl

Things my side are good thanks. Have my 13 week scan next Wednesday. I have a feeling it's a boy and so does DH and my mom, but a very intuitive colleague told me it's a girl. She told me I was pregnant before I even knew so I'm hoping she's right! Also (and this is an old wive's tale), my face is covered in pimples, which apparently means it's a girl. But as I said, I think it's a boy.


----------



## Dream143r

Very exciting stuff CT. Can't wait to hear how the scan goes.


----------



## AmberR

CT- that's coming up so fast! Excited to hear about your scan!

Sunny- sorry to see AF got you!


My HCG level was 5!! I saw a different midwife today (there are I think 5 midwives in the office so often see a different one each appt) and she said that I don't have to wait for AF to TTC once my HCG is less than 1. So now I am feeling conflicted on if we should just see what happens or keep preventing until after AF. She also reassured me that it is very normal to have HCG levels slowly return to normal and that it can take 2-3 months before AF. Also cycles can be abnormal for a few cycles as well.
So, I will get HCG checked again in 10-14 days and I surely hope it will be normal!!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - glad your levels are finally getting lower!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ct that is so exciting! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it!
Amber- I know that&#8217;s got to be so frustrating. It&#8217;s good that it&#8217;s so much lower but we want AF for you soon! I hope you don&#8217;t have much further to wait. Will you guys force a new cycle or will you wait for AF to come naturally?

Sunny- since AF got you, what are your next steps?

Afm- I go to acupuncture today. I am feeling surprisingly good about this cycle! I don&#8217;t have Progesterone suppositories but I am using natural progesterone cream. Hopefully that&#8217;s enough for me. 6dpo today so nothing to report otherwise. Been feeling minor cramp like feelings today but, who knows if that means anything haha


----------



## AmberR

Tb- acupuncture sounds interesting. I'm thinking about trying it if my cycle doesn't regulate on it's own. I really don't want to take any extra medications unless I absolutely have to so will try to patiently wait until AF arrives!


----------



## tbfromlv

I love going to acupuncture. Since I started it right after my surgery cycle and the same time I started Clomid, I can&#8217;t say 100% that it is doing anything extra.. but I feel like it is and the relaxation it produces is at the very least so beneficial! I&#8217;ve read so many articles in favor of acupuncture for fertility and even some science/medical journals encouraging it. 

My acupuncturist today said just what Sunny had said: that having BD the day of ovulation was actually perfect and that it&#8217;s almost better even, since usually the day of O is following several BD sessions so the supply could be dwindling so to speak by O lol so hopefully we got it! I&#8217;ll find out soon enough..


----------



## Dream143r

No positive OPK for me today. So I guess maybe tomorrow. Hopefully no later than Friday.


----------



## AmberR

Hope you get a nice + OPK tomorrow dream!


----------



## Dream143r

No positive OPK yesterday either.

Will test again after work today. We're just BD everyday anyways because it should be soon.

Not seeing any fertile CM unfortunately (same as last cycle). So we're using preseed to supplement.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- hopefully you get that positive tonight! 

Afm 8dpo I caved and tested lol I only did because my amazon order got messed up. I ordered 20 opks and it was to come with 5 HPts.. well instead they sent me 40 opks and 20 hpts. Ha! So I have lots. Anyway, I swear I was seeing a glimmer of something but, you know- way too early haha


----------



## AmberR

Dream- fx'd for a positive OPK soon!!

Tb- I know it's early, but omg that's exciting! You better be posting pictures!! Haha


----------



## Dream143r

Opk still negative but EWCM sightings. I'll take it!

UPDATE:
EWCM last night. ( which I haven't really seen in a couple cycles.) This morning's OPK test line is the same as control. I'm not calling it positive just yet because I usually get a blazing positive darker than the control. So I'm thinking this afternoon will be it. FX


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay! I hadn&#8217;t had much EWCM since I started Clomid but this cycle I actually had some. Not as much as pre-Clomid cycle but it&#8217;s better than none! I never got a &#8220;blazing&#8221; Positive this cycle like I normally do. Just the same as- that&#8217;s still a positive even if it&#8217;s not your normal. Get to Bd! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, that's pretty good news! Will you start tracking again?

Dream, yay for getting EWCM! The only thing that matters with the OPK's is that you see a clear shift from the days before. Your baseline LH can fluctuate a bit from cycle to cycle :)

Tb, ahhh pictures please :D :D


----------



## Dream143r

Blazing positive at 7pm.

Party Time.


----------



## steph1607

Hello again girls!

TWW people, what's happening??? Been a few days since you said about your test TB, anything more to report?

Sunny, how're you IVF plans coming along?

AFM, Hubby and I have just got back from a last minute pre-IVF trip to beautiful North Devon. A week of hiking, cycling, swimming in the (very cold) sea, and gorgeous scenery! 

So my stomach is almost permanently in knots at the moment! A few weeks ago we got our dates. We go in this Friday afternoon for a long old appointment. We have our Treatment Information Appointment, which I'm guessing will be in depth information about the medications, scans, what to do, what not to do, blah blah blah. Hubby has his blood tests. And then I get the really fun part - a Saline Infusion Sonogram and a Pipelle Procedure. Both sound grim! Got to take painkillers beforehand and antibiotics afterwards. 

Not sure yet, when I will start stabbing myself with needles, but I'm assuming sometime over the next couple of weeks. They have scheduled the egg retrieval for the 24th November, based on the follicle growth response of the average Joe (or Jane), but of course that could be subject to change if I respond poorly.

So, all in all I'm terrifed :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Steph, you must have so many emotions to shuffle through right now but I'm so excited for you. The Saline Infusion Sonogram sounds a lot like a sonohysterogram if not the same thing... I did one earlier this month. It wasn't toooo bad but the catheter def was painful coming out. Quick but painful.

I've been absolutely awful with my temps this cycle. Honestly I could just throw them all away. They range from 5am to 7:30am. So they're completely unreliable. For me I find to get reliable temps I need to stay withing a 1/2 hour window. 1 hour tops. So this 2.5 hour range that I have going on this cycle is horrible.

That being said. I'm pretty sure I'm 1dpo today. We'll see if/when FF gives me some crosshairs.

I'm going to do my 7dpo bloodwork next Monday. Which will actually be 8dpo but the lab by my house isn't open Sundays I don't think. I should probably check to make sure. 

After that I plan to start testing on Tuesday at 9dpo. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi all, hope you had a great weekend!

Steph, very exciting! I'll be a week or two behind you I think. Good luck with the pipelle and sonohysterogram! Curious to hear more about your protocol, like what kind of meds you'll be taking and for how long etc. I'll be starting mine on the second day of my next period, which should be about a month or so from now. Before that, I still have to get one more ultrasound done to check for cysts/polyps etc. 

Dream, 8 DPO is absolutely fine :) They just want to check and see if you ovulated by measuring the amount of progesterone. 

Tb, any updates?


----------



## steph1607

Thank you Dream and Sunny :hugs:

Sunny, that will be lovely if we are only a couple of weeks apart. I am also very curious about my protocol! I'm still on the pill at the moment so I guess they will tell me on Friday when to stop that. The lady I am donating to isn't on the pill so they are syncing me up to her. She had to phone on the first day of her October period which was a few weeks ago, and that's how they have worked out these rough dates.

Dream I think the SIS will be the same as the procedure you had. Sounds very similar to the HSG so I'm sure I'll survive! I wouldn't worry too much about your temps Dream, I think it's much more important to sleep how your body wants to than to focus on waking up to take a reading. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## tbfromlv

Nothing to report yet. I guess whatever glimmer I thought I saw was just hopes lol I'm not worried yet. Its 11 dpo. This cycle I did not do the progesterone suppositories, but my acupuncturist did have me using natural progesterone cream. I haven't started spotting, which is great considering every cycle before the progesterone, I would start spotting exactly a week before AF. FX'd

Steph- I can understand that stress! But it's all for good! You are going to get a beautiful baby (or two) out of all this. I know things seem scary, and sometimes they are, but then they will be over. I'm really excited for you!

Sunny- when will you start retrieval? 

Dream- Can't wait for testing!


----------



## Dream143r

Well FF seems to think I O'd on Saturday, it felt like Sunday to me but oh well. Crosshairs for me today.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I've been meaning to ask you... how horrible and messy are those progesterone suppositories exactly? I'll have to use them 6 times a day for up to 8 weeks (if pregnant, otherwise 2); 2 in the morning, 2 in the afternoon and 2 at night. Really not looking forward to it.

Great news that you haven't been spotting! We're due for another BFP in this thread and I hope you'll lead us off! 

I'm not sure when I'll be scheduled for retrieval. It really depends on when I ovulate this cycle and when AF shows up. I soooo hope it won't be another one of those 35+ day cycles, ugh! Retrieval will be after about 12-13 days of injections (so ~ CD14) and, with this being a fresh cycle, the transfer will be 5 days later. That being said, a lot of people don't even make it to transfer day due to cycle cancellations (low number of follicles, OHSS) or because the eggs didn't fertilize, or because the embryos didn't make it to day 5. Lots of stuff that needs to go _right_. So who knows if I'll even make it that far. There's only one way to find out though :)

Ct, did you have your scan yet? I can't wait to hear what it'll be :D

Steph, so you'll know more this Friday? Good luck! I really hope we'll be bump buddies soon :)

Dream, yay for CHs!


----------



## steph1607

I second what Sunny asked about the suppositories!

Sunny, you're doing IVF in Prague right?! Or is it all done at a distance?!

Yep, all will be revealed in a few days time... hubby has got this thing about me only eating organic foods now! Silly man.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yup, it'll be in Prague! So we need to book our tickets ASAP once I know when I can expect AF. My DH and I are planning to start a blog with all our medical-tourism-related-stuff. Think it'll be beneficial for me to use as an outlet during treatment and hope it might be of help to other couples who are looking for treatment overseas. 

I'll keep you girls posted once we go live :)


----------



## tbfromlv

They are pretty messy. I only had to take one and I&#8217;d take it at night before bed. But I always had to wear a panty liner to bed. It created a little bit of discharge throughout the day, but if you&#8217;re doing it multiple times a day, you&#8217;ll probably want to have a panty liner in all the time. 

I started spotting today. At first just barely but then after BM it was more. Not enough to call CD 1 but it looks like I&#8217;m out. I have never had this short of an LP so I wonder if maybe I actually Od the day before FF says. I guess I&#8217;ll be moving on to my first monitored cycle on Femera. I&#8217;ll keep you all posted on any change lol or just updates.

I hope you both don&#8217;t experience too many/any hurdles with the retrieval&#8217;s and transfers. Y&#8217;all have been through enough!


----------



## Dream143r

Well FF moved my crosshairs from Sat to Sun (where I thought they should have been anyways). So I'm 3dpo (again) today.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm I hope it's implantation bleeding Tb, your chart still looks good! Any line progress?


----------



## steph1607

Your chart is still looking lovely TB. I hope to hear today that the spotting was short lived.

Has everything been smooth with work Sunny, having to book time off when you are unsure of dates and things?

A blog is a great idea, I will definitely be following along!

We have some forms to fill in before Friday - one gives us the option of writing a "goodwill message" to any future children that may be born as a result of my donation. I definitely want to write something, but I am struggling with how to word it.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh I love the idea of a 'goodwill message'. That sounds so sweet.

TB - spotting stopped right? Say yes.


----------



## tbfromlv

Spotting is happening a little today still, but only sometimes when I wipe and it&#8217;s been brown. On the IC test yesterday was stark white but today there was a miniature glimmer lol so I guess I&#8217;ll try again tomorrow. I&#8217;m not feeling hopeful, it&#8217;s probably just pre-Af Spottingg but, we will see for sure soon.

Steph I think that&#8217;s a wonderful idea. I can imagine that being a little difficult to write. I hope you can find those perfect words!


----------



## tbfromlv

So I looked at my test from this morning and there was a line, right where I thought I saw one. I was sure it was an evap (even though I&#8217;ve never had one on these tests) so I dropped water on the tip and after washing away the pee some, the line was there and actually more visible? Idk if that&#8217;s a legit thing or not so I&#8217;m not really getting my hopes up, but it did make me a little optimistic lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh jk CD 1. Ugh


----------



## Dream143r

Awwww dammit! I guess we were hoping for a long shot TB, with your DH having been away.

4dpo for me today. Temp seems to be on the rise. That's good I suppose. Wait wait wait wait wait.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ah shit! So sorry Tb, I really hoped the timing would just be perfect this month :( How are you feeling? Treat yourself to something nice today! :hugs:

Dream, beautiful temp rise :) When is your appointment with that awful doctor? I hope all will be well.

Wow Steph, a goodwill message! What a beautiful opportunity. I can understand struggling with what to write and how to word it. I would love to know what you end up writing, but would understand if you'd rather keep it private. Good luck!

Yes, it sucks not knowing exactly when we'll be going. As for work, we both plan on working while in Europe (lack of vacation days). We mostly work remotely anyway and our bosses don't care as long as we deliver. Definitely one of the biggest advantages of our jobs!


----------



## tbfromlv

You should see the line on that test. I still can&#8217;t believe it! I&#8217;m alright, like Dream said we knew it was a long shot this cycle but there&#8217;s always that hope.

Have you girls heard of mini IVF? My mom sent me a link today about it and it seems pretty interesting. Basically it&#8217;s less stimulation so less medication (which for us in the US means a lot less $) Depending on what we discover this cycle that is being monitored, we might look into it. It costs about the same as doing IUI twice. I figure that&#8217;s not too shabby


----------



## SunnyBe

Mini IVF could be very interesting, especially considering the cost of meds! 

The only downside is that the number of follicles they'll be able to retrieve will of course be less. This means that there is an increased chance that there won't be any embryos left over after day 3 or day 5, which would require starting all over. 

Once you get to the transfer stage, the success rates are similar to regular IVF though.


----------



## steph1607

Thanks for your support as always girls, means a lot.

TB, sorry this wasn't your month love. I haven't heard of mini IVF before- how much cheaper is it in comparison to standard IVF over in your part of the world?
 
Okay, so hubby is working late today so I'm a loner as usual (the life of a policeman's wife!), so I'll leave it out for him to vet when he comes in but let me know what you think. They are supposed to short, but there is another bit where I can write a description of myself as a person. The goodwill message can only be accessed by the child if they decide they want to find out about the donor when they reach the age of 18. The recipients won't get it.

Goodwill message:

We decided that we wanted to donate because we know how devastating it feels to be told that you might never have the children you have always wanted. We feel so glad that your parents have been able to fulfill their dream of having you, and we wish you a long lifetime of health and happiness with your family.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh tearing up a bit. Beautiful Steph!


----------



## AmberR

Aww man so sorry tb! Hugs!
I haven't heard of mini IVF but sounds like it would be worth looking into!

Dream your temps are looking good!

That is such a lovely letter Steph. So sweet.

That is so nice that you and DH have such flexible jobs Sunny!

Afm, I have been having spotting for the last week. It sure seems like it is taking a long time for my body to get it together. It has been a little over 8 weeks since my miscarriage. I guess I imagined things would be back to normal by now. I'm trying it be patient. Will get HCG checked again on Thursday next week and I sure hope it is <1.


----------



## Dream143r

I'll schedule my appointment with the awful doctor after my 8dpo bloodwork on Monday. To get the results of my Sono and DH's SA.

Sunny that's amazing that you're able to work remotely! 

Awww I love it Steph, so sweet.

Amber - Praying your HGC is down to zero next Thursday!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well from what I&#8217;ve found St Louis is the closest place that offers it and it ranges from $2000-$4000 for the entire thing. Regular IVF is $12000-$17000, so it&#8217;s pretty significant difference. I&#8217;m not really ready to look that direction yet, but like I said, mom sent me a link and I did a little looking.

I have a baseline ultrasound scheduled for first thing tomorrow morning for this monitored cycle. 

Amber- I hope HCG is gone!! And maybe the spotting is leading to official AF so your cycle can start!

Sunny- that is so nice that you can work remotely.


----------



## tbfromlv

I just got back from my baseline scan and talking to new doctor. I have 19 follicles on my right ovary and 25+ on my left.. but I also have TWO endometrioma cysts growing on my left ovary.. the same ovary they removed the large endometrioma from in June! They are 2.5 cm so not as big as the previous one but they cancelled this monitored cycle because of it. She said if I don&#8217;t start my own cycle in 5 weeks, I will take provera to induce one, then do a repeat scan. If they haven&#8217;t grown or changed much, we can move forward. Ugh


----------



## AmberR

So sorry tb, that must be so frustrating. Is there a chance the cysts will go away on their own? Hope they don't change much or shrink so that you can move ahead with the next cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, with them being endometrioma instead of functional cysts, I&#8217;m not sure if they go away on their own or not. It&#8217;s so frustrating. Hopefully they don&#8217;t grow or anything. They just want to make sure that the cysts are &#8220;stable&#8221; before they stimulate my ovaries. Trying to avoid making them burst which would be very painful and could cause internal bleeding. Obviously two things I would like to avoid. But the waiting game sucks


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Tb! The waiting sucks :( Is this what they call a "chocolate cyst"? If they stay the same size, will they just let them be or do you still have to undergo surgery to remove them? Did they give you some sort of cutoff as to the size they should stay under? Our bodies are our worst enemies sometimes :( 

Amber, glad that your body is at least doing something, but still no full flow?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah those are the chocolate cysts. same kind I had last time. They didn&#8217;t say anything about size limits this time, but I had read (prior to my surgery) that anything bigger than 5cm should be removed. Mine was 6.5. These two are 2.5 and 2. But that still seems pretty quick for just having surgery. At this point, they don&#8217;t want it to grow at all. As long as it doesn&#8217;t grow, I can continue and just ignore them. Just sucks


----------



## steph1607

Eurgh sorry TB, must be gutting and frustrating to hear. Especially so soon after having those other ones removed. Do they know why certain people are prone to getting these?

Hope AF comes properly for you now Amber, and you can finally start to relax knowing your body is behaving itself :hugs:

Had my appointment yesterday afternoon. OMG the pain of the pipelle procedure!! The doctor told hubby to come behind the curtain and be near my head so he could look at the scan on the screen, obviously know idea what he was looking at, but then I can't say it was too clear for me either! I don't think he was prepared for seeing me in that level of discomfort though. The doctors said to me 'oh wow, most women are screaming by now' and I was lying there thinking 'I'm going to pull that thing out of my vag soon if you don't hurry up!'. I think years of rugby have helped my pain threshold :haha:

In terms of dates, I stop taking the pill on the 5th, then go in on the 10th (providing that's CD3 to start my injections). I'm starting on a low dose so I may not respond at first. They looked flabbergasted as always at my crazy AMH level!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, hope it doesn't grow! With them being this small, is there any effect on your fertility at this point?

Steph, ahh that bad huh! Glad it's over now. It's yet another thing preparing you for the pain of labor ;) What dose will you be on? I'll be on 150 of Gonal-F. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- yikes! I&#8217;m glad you powered through it and glad it&#8217;s done! I can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s game time now! What will your dose be?

sunny- I&#8217;m not sure exacty on the effects of fertility. I think it depends on how much ovarian tissue it takes over and if it attaches to other organs too. I read that they don&#8217;t go away and generally just keep growing. Ugh I hope it wasn&#8217;t credible lol when will your protocol start? Is this after you head to Prague?


----------



## steph1607

Haha Sunny that's a good point, but at least if I was in labour I would 1, definitely be getting something good at the end of it, and 2, I could kind of move around and push etc. I think the worst bit of Friday was just having to lie still and get over it. But it's all a means to an end I suppose!

The doctor wrote on the form that I will be starting on 150mg, the nurse was a bit surprised that I was starting so low, but it's because I'm at such risk of over stimulating. To be honest, there was such an information overload on Friday that I feel half of it has gone over my head! I go back on the 10th for another scan and to get all my medications though. The doctor was telling us about what's good to eat during, what's not so good, how much water to drink... so hubby went out and spent a fortune on organic versions of everything I eat! My diet is very healthy so I don't have to make any real changes. BUT IF HE TELLS ME ONE MORE TIME TO GO AND GET SOME WATER, OR ASKS 'DO YOU NEED ME TO GIVE YOU TIPS ON HOW TO GET MORE WATER?' I MAY KILL HIM! I drink sooo much water, no I do not need tips, go and focus on getting your sperm in tip top condition :haha: Such a funny man. Goodness knows how OTT he would be if this actually works :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Soooo much excitement right now in our little group. A lot to look forward to. Wishing you ladies the best experienced ever.

I'm 8dpo. Sitting in the lab waiting for my turn for my blood draw. I'm going to start testing tomorrow. I know it's early but I can't wait anymore. I had to slap myself on the wrist to resist testing this morning. 

When I get to work I'll book my follow up/results appointment with Dr. Loser for the results of my so no and the SA.


----------



## steph1607

There certainly is a lot going on in here at the moment, Dream!

When will you get the results of your blood test??


----------



## Dream143r

Lab results are usually posted online for me to login and check by next day. So I'll be sure to give you ladies the scoop so you can help me analyze. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, did you (or do you) have any pain associated with the cyst? Wondering if you'd be able to feel the effects and monitor its growth with increasing pain for example. Keeping everything crossed it'll stay small!

I'll start my protocol on the second day of my next cycle. But yeah... when is that?! I started OPK's this weekend so that I'll be able to book as soon as I get my positive OPK. I want to be in Europe a day or so before AF (to get used to the time difference and all). We'll first stay in other parts of Europe to visit family/friends before heading over to Prague around day 6. 

Steph, haha your husband sounds like a really great guy. I can only imagine what he'll be like when you're pregnant. I'm sure he'll make an awesome dad! 

Dream, can't wait to see some BFP updates over here. I hope you'll deliver with tomorrows test lol. Yes, still early, I know! It would be so cool if you can just tell Dr. Loser to shove it. :D

Ct, how did your scan go? Very excited to find out if you're having a boy or a girl.


----------



## steph1607

Haha he is lovely! Being a dad would literally make his life complete. 

Where else in Europe are you going to go Sunny? Temperatures dropped in the UK today and I had to de-ice my car so be sure to take lots of warm clothes!

Had a panic yesterday- I've been taking the pill without a break since August, and the week before I'm due to stop it I start getting breakthrough bleeding. Emailed my nurse to see if it would mess all our dates up if I was having some kind of period now but she said it's absolutely fine, just keep taking it until Sunday! All emotions seem to be heightened at the moment, I'm sure you feel the same Sunny!


----------



## Dream143r

Alright 9dpo - BFN, FMU. Will try again tomorrow.

My bloodwork:
Progesterone CD 3 was 0.7, 8dpo was 32.5nmol/L *(Is that good enough?)*
Some abnormalities were:
{LOW} Red Blood Cell Count - 3.6 (Normal 3.8-5.2)
{LOW} DHEA - 2.5 (Normal 2.68-9.23)
{HIGH} MCH -Mean Cell Hemoglobin - 34pg (Normal 24-33)
{HIGH} Mean Cell Hemoglobin Concentratio 352g/L (Normal 313-344)
{HIGH} WBC Lymphocytes 3.0 (Normal 1-2.9)

Everything in the urine test came back normal


----------



## SunnyBe

Yup, very true Steph! Has the spotting stopped? I hope your body "behaves" for a few more days! 

Dream, your progesterone looks good. It shows that you ovulated (>30 nmol/l), like your chart also indicates :) Your blood counts don't seem that far off either, if you're not yet taking folic acid, you could consider adding it.


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Guys.

So I had my results appointment with Dr. Loser yesterday. His bedside manner was better than last time but still a 3/10 at best. DH SA looked okay, he has great count but the morphology was a little slow.

I have a retroverted or tilted uterus. From what Dr. Google says though doesn't seem like that has much effect on fertility and it's pretty common.

Dr. who did my sono but in the notes she suspects mild PCOS. If I lean back to Dr. Google looks like the best way to adjust or help support this is just with healthy lifestyle changes. Diet and exercise, which I suck at.

I took a FRER this morning at 10dpo FMU - BFN. I was squinting so hard I felt I was gonna lose and eye ball.

Feeling pretty discouraged today...sigh.


----------



## steph1607

Oh Dream, seems like you're having a bit of a down time at the moment :hugs:

Glad to hear the SA result was good, I wouldn't worry too much about the slow morphology. I've seen very few SA results that don't seem to have something that's a little "off".

What did Dr. Loser say about the suspected mild PCOS? If you ovulate and have periods regularly, even if you do have PCOS it's not going to be much of a problem. I have a very severe form - as in no periods, annovulation, very polycystic ovaries etc. - but I don't have any of the other symptoms like hair growth, bad acne. I do put on weight easily which can be a consequence of PCOS but I'm very sporty and eat well so do remain slim.

Did Dr. Loser say what next steps might be?


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks for the hugs Steph.

Dr. Loser actually didn't even say anything about the mild PCOS. I asked for copies of all my results because I didn't trust him and I had to read the notes the sono doctor commented on my own. I have pretty bad acne and I'm about a little overweight. Could def stand to lose 30lbs. But this is all in perspective right. I'm very fortunate to have regular cycles, I'm ovulating, progresterone doing what it's supposed to, always get an LH surge etc. So I should probably tone down my whining. 

Honestly I think I just need to take better care of myself. Just for life in general, fertility will be the added bonus.


----------



## steph1607

Dream, I am strongly of the opinion that if something is bothering you and you are feeling down because of it, then you are MORE than entitled to moan about it! That is the beauty of these forums anyway!

There are so many studies which suggest that even the slightest lifestyle changes can have a huge impact on fertility, it's not as if you need to turn yourself into a professional athlete!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Dream :hugs:

Steph said is beautifully! Please moan all you want because that's what we're here for. And try to see the positives, you don't seem to have any obvious fertility issues!! Isn't that great news? 

Don't worry too much about the morphology either (are you sure it's morphology? Morphology can't be "slow", that's motility, as morphology refers to the size and shape of the sperm), as long as the count is great there's always a swimmer that can make it to the egg :)


----------



## Dream143r

Oh you're right Sunny - I meant Motility! doh


----------



## tbfromlv

I've had only minor pain (kind of always feels like ovulation pain) so I am not sure on monitoring the cysts that way. I can feel the difference physically, but I don't know if that will help me either. I guess it is just a waiting game.

I got some of my CD 3 tests back

Vitamin D 36 
Deficiency: <20 ng/mL
Insufficiency: 20 - 29 ng/mL
Optimal: > or = 30 ng/mL

LH 4.8 
Follicular Phase 1.9-12.5

FSH 9.0 
Follicular Phase 2.5-10.2

Estradiol 38 
Follicular Phase: 19-144

I'm still waiting on a few of them, but so far so good. I am thinking those cysts are the biggest culprit. I wish there was a way to make me ovulate just from the right side always. I wish I could just relax for the next few weeks, but I feel like it's all Ive been thinking about. I am worried that if they grew so quickly, they are going to keep growing and then I will have to have surgery again.. and then IVF becomes my best option. I just don't want that. But I guess we don't get much of a choice in all this. 

Dream- Sorry about the BFN. I hope you get more answers. Hopefully this mild PCOS isn't going to stand in your way.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- sorry you are going through all this. I am glad to hear most of your tests are looking good tough! Feel free to vent anytime, that's what we are here for!

Tb- I'm glad your tests are looking good so far. Sorry about the cysts! I sure hope they don't give you too much trouble!

CT- any updates? Hope all is well!

Afm- it has now been almost 9 weeks since my miscarriage. My HCG today was 2. My midwife says it is low enough that I do not need to get it checked again. I have also been having spotting on and off this whole time and I have not had any spotting for 5 days! So here's to hoping that my cycle will return to normal. I'm still undecided wether we will TTC right away or wait for AF first.


----------



## SunnyBe

Have you gotten the rest of your results back yet Tb? What was your FSH a couple of months ago? 

Dream, how are you doing? Sorry about the BFN's :( 

Amber, glad to hear your hCG is mostly gone. Are you going to temp or use OPK's to see where you are in your cycle?


----------



## tbfromlv

AMH is 4.41

My FSH wasn&#8217;t on CD 3 so that&#8217;s why it was repeated but in June it was 7.7


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, now I'm convinced your previous AMH result was in pmol/l instead of ng/ml. Wasn't it above 15 or something? It can vary a bit from month to month but not by _that_much. This makes a lot more sense, also when looking at your FSH!


----------



## AmberR

I might try temping (if I can remember) but I'm not even sure when to start with the OPKs! I guess I could just do them everyday until I get a positive. I have a hard time temping every day consistently because I get up at 5am on work days but I refuse to wake up that early on my days off!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny yeah last time it was 16. That was one of my only tests that didn&#8217;t really show what it was measured in. 4.41 does sound a lot better lol 

Amber- I dont test on my days off either. So every few days I have a missing temp. Like today, I woke up at 7:30 instead of 4:30 and I took my temp just to see, and it was way higher than my normal temps for this part of my cycle. Do you ever get any other symptoms of O? Since I don&#8217;t know if I will ovulate this cycle, I decided not to OPK test unless I see EWCM.


----------



## AmberR

I've never really had any O symptoms. The only thing was a positive OPK on the cycle I concieved. Ill give temping a try and see what i can do. I think there is a temp adjuster that you can use it you wake up later but not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## steph1607

Amber, glad to hear that everything is almost back to normal for you. How are you feeling emotionally about it all now?

TB, that's a good AMH result. Mine is 153 which sounds like a joke but sadly it's real :haha: When I saw the nurse last week, she said that should mean that I'll go through menopause late. Every cloud, hey!

So this is THE week! I took my final birth control pill yesterday, and all being well will go to the clinic on Friday to learn how to stab myself and collect all my medication!


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha so glad we cleared that up Tb! I was so confused why your doctor never mentioned PCOS with an AMH of 16 (which would be ~114 in pmol/l). 

Steph, yay!!! It won't be long now :) How are you feeling about all of this? 

Dream, sorry for the temp drop :(

AFM, still waiting on my + OPK. Really hoping it won't be long now (day 21...). If it's going to be another week we might have to move the whole IVF cycle to next year as they close for Christmas/New Years. The last day my next cycle can start (to still be able to do it this year) is the 29th of November, ugh.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I hope you get you +OPK soon.

I've been pretty down. My temp drop this morning didn't help. Just waiting for AF now.

DH and I have been house shopping as well, which is exciting but also not really going as planned. It just seems like everything in life is hard right now.

Praying for a little early Christmas BFP miracle.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry about your temp drop, dream! Hope the house hunting turns around for you!

Sunny- hope you O soon!

Steph- that is so exciting!!


AF finally started for me, I've never been so happy to see her!


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry dream 
FX for your positive opk sunny!

Amber- THANK GOODNESS! so happy AF showed for you! Time for your rainbow baby!

AFM- had acupuncture today to treat my endo and cysts. 2.5 more weeks-ish lol just been keeping busy with other things like working on my novel and improving myself as an educator. Went to a conference about innovation in the classroom and it was really inspiring so that&#8217;s been helping to keep my mind off of things!


----------



## Disneybump

hey everyone - new here! Just started trying but have started at the wrong point of my cycle so I am taking this as a practice month!


----------



## tbfromlv

Disney- welcome! What&#8217;s your story? And since you&#8217;re just starting, I suggest getting a nasal body thermometer (bbt) and Ovulation prediction kit (opk)


----------



## Dream143r

YAYYYYYYYYYYY!! Amber. Finally! I'm so happy for you. Rare moment where we actually want AF to come. New beginnings for you now. Maybe we will O close to each other.

So house shopping actually did turn around and we closed a deal last night. Now we just have to list and sell our current home.

Welcome Disney!


----------



## AmberR

Welcome disney! Please do share your story!

Dream- so glad the house hunting is working out for you! That would be cool if we have similar O dates!

Tb- so glad you are able to find ways to keep your mind off things. Isn't it just the best when you have the opportunity to go to conference that end up being totally inspiring- I love that!


----------



## Lukbaby87

Hiii ladies!!!! 
Im back to TTC afte waiting 3 Months after my ectopic in August! Super excited to get back to it &#128517;! CD7 here! Im having a HSG Friday and after that we will be BDIng all weekend :)
Cycles are normally 28 Days in length, so i should know right around my 30th birthday if Im pregnant! Fingers crossed :) 
Baby dust to everyone wherever you are in your cycles!


----------



## AmberR

Welcome lukbaby! So sorry to hear about your ectopic :(
Wishing you good luck this cycle!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcom lukbaby! So sorry to hear about the ectopic- any permanent damage? How long had you been TTC before that? I&#8217;m sure it is nice to be back in it!

Amber- yes! It&#8217;s been so nice to have other things to focus on. We had a professional work day today so no students and one of the teachers and I had an insanely awesome brainstorming session so I am super excited!

Dream- great news!! I know about house hunting and selling- it has its ups and downs!!


----------



## Lukbaby87

Thanks amber! Good luck to you as well!
Tb- we got pregnant on our first try in July which became the ectopic! Im hoping there isnt any permanent damage! Ill be getting the HSG test on Friday- so that will give me some insight of what is going on in my uterus and tubes! Ill know if i have any blockages or something! Hoping for the best!


----------



## Dream143r

Good Luck Luk!

Yes, I'm going to be super busy this week getting our house ready to sell. Then next week it goes on the market so my mind should be preoccupied with that. Soon it will be time to think about packing and moving. So I've got some good distractions from TTC for at least the next 3 months. Thank goodness.

I have an appointment this morning with a Naturopathic doctor. Recommended to me by my mom who used one to get pregnant in her early 40s. He got her pregnant within 3 months after spending thousands with fancy fertility specialists. I'm seeing a different doctor but from the same office. FX she's got the magic potion for me. heehee


----------



## Lukbaby87

Dream- good luck! NDs are the best! They really look at a holistic approach specifically for your body! Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck Dream! Congrats on the house purchase!!! I'm sure that'll really help to take your mind of TTC-ing a bit :)

Amber, so glad AF finally came!!! You'll finally be able to move on. Hope it won't take long. 

Tb, I love a good brainstorming session and the productivity that comes with it :) Oh and I laughed out loud when I saw you recommending a _nasal_ body thermometer. Can you imagine :D :D 

Welcome luk! Hope the HSG goes alright and sorry to hear about the ectopic. That sucks.

Steph, did AF arrive? Ready to start stabbing yourself with needles and what not?

AFM, got my +OPK so I booked an ultrasound for next Monday to check for cysts/polyps/fibroids before treatment. If that's all looking good, I can start the injections on CD2 (so in about 2 weeks). I'm very excited to get started.


----------



## steph1607

Welcome Luk. Hope everything goes well with the HSG. It's not the most pleasant procedure ever, but the discomfort does not last for very long at all. 

Congratulations on the house Dream :) 

Sunny, yay!! We are going to be so close together, I'm so happy! Yes AF arrived as it should have so now it's only about 48 hours to go until I start prodding myself! I still feel a bit in the dark about exactly what medications I'll be on etc. so I'm also looking forward to getting everything crystal clear in my mind.

Hubby started on a new team today (still in the Metropolitan Police) so November is going to be a crazy month for us. I must try not to be too hormonal!!!:haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Okay so my ND said NO temping or OPKs this cycle. OMG, I'm getting stressed about not stressing. LOL

She said BD every other day in the fertile window instead of everyday.

In addition to some supps I've already been taking she put me on D drops (which I've been meaning to pick up) CoQ10 - for me and DH, she said this will help with the motility. And 1 more thing I forget, but it was an energy/mood booster to be taken in water first thing in the AM. 

She also wants to start me doing acupuncture once per week. So we're doing that starting next Wednesday. I'm excited about acupuncture. Anything I should know about it TB?

Sunny - Getting down to the wire now, yay! So much exciting things happening in our little group.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so glad you had a good appointment with your ND. Did she give you a reason for no temping or OPKs? Just curious because I have been considering not doing it as well, just to take a more relaxed approach. I feel like I probably should do it at least this first cycle to see if I am back to normal yet though. I have been considering acupuncture too so that is something I need to look into!

Lukbaby- thank you! Hoping your HSG goes smoothly on Friday and there is no permanent damage!

Sunny- YAY for + OPK!! Only 2 weeks, that's so exciting!

Steph- Time is flying by, only 48 hours!! Hope you are able to get clear picture of the meditcations and all goes smoothly for your hubby with his new team!


----------



## Lukbaby87

Thanks girls!
Sunny & Steph- are you both on ovulation stimulating medicine??? 

I agree with maybe taking time off and not temping etc. I feel like stress can really mess with your body! And its sooo much pressure at times


----------



## steph1607

Luk, Sunny and I are about to start IVF - me tomorrow, Sunny in a couple of weeks in beautiful Prague! 

Sunny, do family and friends know that you're doing IVF?


----------



## SunnyBe

That's right :)

Steph, we told our parents and just a couple of our closest friends. Our parents didn't know we were TTC-ing (and they never asked or pressured us, we were one of the lucky ones) so it was a bit of a shock. We said something like... "hey we have some bad news... we'll be starting IVF treatments in a few months."

They responded by almost congratulating us and that they were so excited and all. Not the kind of response I expected haha. DH did most of the talking as for some reason I was bawling my eyes out lol. They were both extremely supportive and cried/laughed etc. with us. I schooled them about the success rates though because I don't want them to get their hopes up. It's not likely that it'll work the first time, it may not work the second, third, or forth time either. Keeping expectations in check.

We agreed that they shouldn't ask for updates and that if we want to discuss something, we'll take the initiative. They completely understood. I was a bit afraid that if we didn't set boundaries, they'd bring it up when I might not have been in the mood to talk about it. So far so good :) 

If I remember correctly, you decided against telling people right? 
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!! Looking forward to hearing more about your protocol and comparing notes ;) And massive respect to you for being a police officer's wife. I know I'd be a nervous wreck each and every day hehe. Hope the transition to his new team goes smoothly :)


----------



## steph1607

Haha occasionally I wake up in the middle of the night and realise the bed is empty when he should be home by now, but I seem to be able to go back to sleep surprisingly quickly...!

Ah, that's lovely that your family have been so supportive, and perfect that they know not to ask for updates without you wanting them to. 

I guess we've done kind of the opposite of what you've done. Our families have known pretty much as long as we have that we have fertility problems and then we told them in July when we found out that IVF was pretty much our only option. Since then, they have asked a couple of times what our next plans are, but each time I just sort of brushed it off and they stopped asking. We will tell them that we've done the IVF whether it works or whether it doesn't, but we decided against telling them because they would be too emotionally invested in it. Whereas we figured although our friends obviously want it all to work out for us, they will be able to provide support if we need it, but without us feeling the pressure of them knowing. I don't know if that all makes sense, I'm a bit rambly today. Our close friends know, and some of my colleagues know (because they are lovely and it also makes it easier when trying to go for appointments). 

I do worry that our families might feel a little put out when they realise that we have done it without them knowing. But they will understand that I just can't handle the pressure or the constant questions. Plus, we also wanted the opportunity to get to do the whole "ta-da, guess what news we have" thing.


----------



## SunnyBe

That makes a lot of sense Steph. I'm sure they'll completely understand and the fact that you'll be able to surprise them with the announcement would definitely make up for not telling them :)


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - Dropping the temping and OPKs are just as you said, part of the destressing. She wants me to take a reset cycle. We're still trying of course but a just go with the flow to recharge the energy. It's the perfect cycle for it too because I've actually got plenty of other things on my mind right now. Since this is your first cycle back though maybe it would be good for you to track. Who know's if you will O at your "usual" time right?


----------



## Jillan12

Hey I've been ttc for 3 years and I just started temping this cycle but was able to start till a couple days before o. Today is 6 dpo for me and I had a big temp drop what would cause that?


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Jillian - did you temp at the same time as previous days? Did you have a restless night?


----------



## Jillan12

Yes I check at the same time everyday an no I slept extremely well last night.


----------



## tbfromlv

Jillian- could be an implantation dip. Or sometimes you have a wonky temp that day! Just see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Jillan12

Thank you for responding! I'm just trying to not get my hopes up, I have done that for too long...it went back up today so I guess we will see if it stays up or not!


----------



## steph1607

Ultrasound was good so I was given the go ahead to start stims. I assumed I would do the first one at the clinic, but nope, I was let loose at home :haha: just done my first one and I started laughing! Strange reaction but between than crying I guess!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- yay!! That&#8217;s great! So exciting. And you&#8217;re too funny, I guess if you can avoid crying and get a laugh out of it, that is a good thing. Did your hubby do it for you?


----------



## steph1607

I'm guessing it was a weird nervous/manic laughter! No, he does shift work so wouldn't be in at the same time every day to be able to do it so I did it myself. These ones are fine because they're in my stomach, but I'm worried about any intramuscular ones I'll have to do if he's working. But I will cross that bridge when I come to it. Not feeling anything different as of yet. Already eagerly awaiting Tuesday to see if there are any developments. 

How are you doing TB?


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Steph this is very exciting stuff. You're a champ for doing the shots yourself!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ooh yeah I might be nervous too- but it&#8217;s all worth it! 

I&#8217;m doing alright. I&#8217;m thinking of starting the provera this week, because you take it for 7 days then af is supposed to come 2-10 days after your last pill. I&#8217;m just anxious to know what&#8217;s going on and if I can continue TTC soon or not.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls. Hope everyone had a great weekend! 

Dream, how is not temping treating you? Feeling more relaxed already? 

Tb, are you afraid you'll have a very long cycle if you don't start Provera? There's still a shot to get pregnant right? Even with the cyst? I completely get feeling anxious and impatient though (basically my middle name lol).

Steph, yay!! Congrats on doing the shots yourself! Are you on Gonal-F by any chance? I will be and the pen looks kinda less intimidating than some of the other injections I've seen people use. So your next ultrasound will be tomorrow? Can't wait to find out how many follies are growing! I'm not sure about going to a party so soon after ER, from what I've read many don't really feel up to it. 

AFM, just had my pre-treatment scan (about a week before AF is due) and the tech seemed happy. Hope the radiologist agrees lol. I did my previous one (the one I paid > $400 for) at my OBGYN's but decided on a private imaging center this time. Cost-wise a lot better, paid just $120 :D They'll scan the results to my regular OBGYN who'll hopefully upload it to my patient portal tomorrow. 

Oh and DH and I also started our blog :D It's still pretty empty but we plan on writing regularly. I'm letting y'all know to keep myself accountable lol. I'll keep an IVF diary where I post about all important IVF stuff that has happened/will be happening and we also talk about infertility in general. The other part of our site will be about personal finances, something DH and I are really into as well (but probably less interesting for you guys haha). So here you go: https://frugalcrib.com/


----------



## tbfromlv

There&#8217;s a chance that I won&#8217;t have a crazy long cycle but I&#8217;d rather not just sit around and wait for weeks. Also, I don&#8217;t think it will stop me from getting pregnant, unless it and any other endometriosis start messing with my tubes or anatomy it could. It will stop me from ovulating on my left side of the cyst is big enough or in the right spot. So frustrating. I just need some good news! 

I&#8217;m excited to read your blog sunny!


----------



## steph1607

Yay for the journal Sunny, definitely going to be following along! 

Not long to go for you now, feeling excited about your trip?

I'm on a drug called Ovaleap, but from what I've read, it is the equivalent of Gonal-F. I had my ultrasound this morning, as predicted I am growing quite a crazy amount of follicles, even on this lowest possible dose. I was doing some exercise this morning and could definitely feel some heaviness. The nurse said I will probably start feeling it a lot more very soon. They've started me on my second injection today which is Cetrotide, to stop my hormones kicking in and releasing any eggs. I have to do that one first thing and carry on with the Ovaleap in the evenings. The Cetrotide is a little stingy but manageable. The only real side effect so far other than that heaviness is that I am feeling very tired all the time. All in all though, things are looking good. I go back on Friday afternoon for my next ultrasound.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for following girls :D 

Tb, yeah that makes sense. When is your next follow-up? Will your DH do the SA?
Rooting for some good news!

Steph, ah I hadn't heard of Ovaleap before but it seems to be exactly the same as Gonal-F, just a different manufacturer. The Cetrotide injections do look pretty intimidating and involve some mixing right? I'll also start those about a week after starting Gonal-F. So happy to hear that you're feeling pretty okay so far! 

AFM, got the doctors report and everything looks great! Just forwarded the results to the clinic in Prague and it looks like I'll be all set to start next week. Can't believe it, so close :D


----------



## steph1607

Ah Sunny, I've read every single word of your different posts so far - love it!

Yep, I have to turn into a chemist every morning now to do my mixing! The nurse mixed it this morning to show me how and then I just administered it. Comes with good instructions though so it will all be fine when I forget how to do it tomorrow morning.

Ahhhh, can't believe it's kicking off next week! Have you booked flights yet?


----------



## Dream143r

Yes - not temping is relaxing me more than I expected. I honestly didn't think it was stressing me but it's actually a nice break. Normally I would be starting OPKs around Saturday. We will see how I feel about not doing those. I hope the same as the temping.

My first acupuncture appointment is tomorrow with my ND. I'm pretty excited about that. I've been taking CoQ10 and Ribes Nigrum that she said. DH is also taking CoQ10 and Selenium by her unofficial recommendation.

We will only be BD every other day this cycle as she suggested, which we've never really tried before. So a lot of new things this cycle we will see. I'm hopeful but not expecting magic. Most of what I read say the changes we're making take 2-3 cycles to prove effective.

Yay for blogging Sunny. I'm happy we get to follow you on this journey. Love the name too!

Steph the mixing sounds like "fun".


----------



## AmberR

Wow so many exciting things are happening in this group! 
Sunny- love the blog! 
Dream- interested to hear how your acupuncture session goes!
I'm just waiting to see if I have a normal cycle. O should be around CD 16. Going to try to be consistent about temps starting today but that might go out the window. I really don't like temping haha!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - looks like our cycles are pretty close. 

I'm CD8 today, expect to O CD17-19 but without OPKs or temping I won't be able to pinpoint O day this cycle.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh thanks Steph, I'll have my next diary post up tomorrow :) Yes, the first part of our flights are booked but will wait with the flights to Prague after AF starts. 
I'm sure you'll do great mixing the Cetrotide. Just a few more days until your next scan! Have they told you how many follicles are growing in each ovary? And do you know if your trigger shot will be with hCG (like Ovidrel, Pregnyl or similar) or with something like Lupron? They'll probably take extra precautions because of your PCOS to prevent OHSS. 

Dream, CoQ10 is great. My DH also uses it, in addition to a couple others, including Selenium. It takes about 3 months for sperm to mature and regenerate though, so the effects aren't instant. Good luck at the acupuncturist tomorrow, hope you'll find it relaxing!

Amber, I see a temp recording for today! Even if you don't do it at exactly the same time everyday (or skip a day), I think it'll still give you an idea if your cycle is back to normal. Hope you'll only have to do it for just one month :)


----------



## tbfromlv

My follow up scan is just whenever I start AF. That is why I want to go ahead and take the provera this week, because you have to take it for 7-10 days, then within the following 10 days AF should come.. so that is potentially 20 more days (hopefully less). I told myself that if I didn't Ovulate by CD 21 (which is in like 1 or 2 days) then I should go ahead and just take the Provera. Otherwise I'm in for one of my LOOOOOONNNNNNGGG cycles.

Sunny- I was so impressed with your blog! It is so well written and looks great! And I cannot believe it is here already!

Steph- Sorry for the tiredness but I am glad youre taking it all like a champ! You are getting so close too! Do you think you will have a lot of mature eggs or just a bunch of follicles and some eggs? I know it is hard to say, but I didn't know if there was a common trend with that.

Dream- I think you will really enjoy the acupuncture! Mine tells me to sleep during (which seems like it would be difficult but I ALWAYS am able to fall asleep lol) supposedly it helps? 

Amber- So glad you are at least back to being able to TTC. I don't think any of us enjoy temping, so I totally get it. I wish things were easy- Regular 28 day cycle, O on CD 14 and just make sure to BD on and around those dates and BINGO preggers. lol Ahh what a dream :) But I hope your cycle is at the very least semi-regular!


----------



## steph1607

TB, I don't blame you for wanting to take the Provera if you haven't ovulated within the next couple of days. I know how horrible just waiting around for things to happen is. 

I'm not sure what I'll be triggering with yet- not sure if that's a case of I haven't asked yet, or whether they don't know until I'm ready. I had at least 10 in my right, and at least 20 in my left, and that was after 4 injections :haha: TB, that's a very good question and to be honest I'm not sure, but they were pretty confident that they would get a lot of eggs. 

Amber, glad to see you're back to it now :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

So funny thing.. I just got EWCM.. lol the day I decided I was going to get provera. I should get a positive opk tonight or tomorrow if I am really going to ovulate. My body was like &#8220;no! Wait! Here you go!&#8221; Ha.


----------



## Dream143r

lol TB - its a sign, this is your month! FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb :D So next time I take forever to ovulate, I should probably just tell my body that I'll be taking Provera lol!! I second Dream and hope this is a sign :)

Steph, oh my, that's a lot :D I'm sure they'll be able to get a few good ones out of there. People with PCOS generally have the best IVF prognosis so I'm cautiously optimistic! 

AFM, look at my ticker ladies... it's been exactly 1 year since we started TTC. Can't believe it's been a year, but at the same time it feels like I've had millions of TWW's.


----------



## steph1607

Doesn't really warrant a congratulations.... but congratulations on hitting the year 1 mark, Sunny :haha: year 2 will be our year!

Ah TB, what are the chances!! Now go and get busy!


----------



## Dream143r

Well I really enjoyed my acupuncture appointment today. Booked again for next week. It was very relaxing and I'm looking forward to next week. NBR but our house is listed now and on the market so I can relax a little there. Getting it ready was so much work. My ND wants me to do cardio 3x week to get the blood flowing. sigh. really? Doesn't everyone hate cardio.


----------



## steph1607

Glad to hear you enjoyed the acupuncture and house things are moving along Dream. I've always been a runner, so I can't relate there, but is it all types of cardio you dislike? Is there anything you and hubby could do together to make it less painless?


----------



## tbfromlv

Positive opk today! Sheesh my body is weird but I&#8217;ll take it lol Dream- I hate cardio too even though I was a runner and soccer player my whole life. Now I&#8217;m much more into weight lifting but DH and I do HIIT instead of any straight running and such. In terms of cardio, it&#8217;s the best for fat loss/muscle maintenance and you only do it for about 15 minutes. 

Acupuncture today, just in time. 

Sunny-we officially started TTC a year ago in two weeks. I&#8217;m right behind ya!


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, thanks I guess lol :D On to year 2!

Tb, so glad your body got the message!!! Now you just need to get pregnant this cycle so you'll still be within that 1 year of trying ;)

Dream, what kind of activities do you like? Maybe you can try going out for a brisk walk every day, or biking? You're much more likely to keep at it if it's something you enjoy. Glad you liked the acupuncture. I'm not the biggest fan of needles so not sure if I'd find it relaxing haha.

AFM, just finishing up a couple of things at work/around the house and getting ready for our trip. Yay :happydance:


----------



## steph1607

When do you fly Sunny?

Just read your latest post - I love the little timeline of events, complete with images. I especially love how your ultrasound picture makes it look like a lovely transabdominal ultrasound rather than those dildo cams they favour!

It was weird reading it actually, just like reading an account of my life right now. 

This evening will mark my eighth day of stims and this morning was my fourth Cetrotide injection. Going for my next ultrasound in a couple of hours so fingers crossed things are progressing nicely. I've been finding that if I sit down for a while and then get up I spend the first 30 seconds bent over slightly while I wait for my ovaries to feel like they're falling back into place :haha: I've had a lot of concern at work that I've hurt my back...!


----------



## tbfromlv

I hope so Sunny! I had gobs of EWCM which NEVER happens so that&#8217;s a plus ha! Btw- the link in your signature doesn&#8217;t work. There&#8217;s https twice. So excited for your trip!!!

Steph- I can&#8217;t wait to hear what they say! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mirra0406

Hello, All!

I am new on here and have been following multiple forums looking for potential answers, and women in similar situations. I stopped my birthcontrol(Nuvaring) from being on it for 11Years, last month. I am 5 days late for my period. The past three weeks, I have been having what seem like pregnancy symptoms. Sore nipples(darker veins) as well as as they seem fuller, fatigue, frequent urination, as of now, a watery, milky CM. And today, I was crampy, and it felt as thought my period was going to start(felt wet down there) went to the bathroom and it was more CM. Took a pregnancy test this morning, and it was negative. I am assuming most of these symptoms might be my body trying to get back on track with a normal menstrual cycle...but is it possible that I may really be pregnant? Dont want to get my hopes up, but Ive never felt this way before OR missed a period.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey Mirra! Going off of BCP can cause your cycle to be erratic as your hormones are adjusting. It could also be causing some of the symptoms you are experiencing. Did you have your period at all since coming off the BCP? Women after feel some of what you&#8217;re describing after they ovulate. Perhaps you recently ovulated.


----------



## steph1607

Hi and welcome, Mirra!

Like TB said, coming off birth control can do crazy things to your hormones so it would be difficult to know exactly what's going on at this early stage. Of course, you could be very lucky and get pregnant straight away! Keep us posted with how you get on.

Great temp rise TB!

Dream, Amber, how are you both doing?

Had my latest ultrasound on Friday- well over 40 follicles now so things are going a bit crazy. I have to go back tomorrow afternoon and they should be able to let me know whether retrieval will be Wednesday, Thursday or Friday. Unfortunately, the doctor did say to me that if they retrieve over 30 eggs there is a good chance that transfer would be cancelled and they would have to do a freeze all. I know nothing is definite yet, but I have been feeling pretty deflated. I can't stand being in this limbo any longer, I just want to know one way or another what the outcome is. Hubby and I have decided that if this IVF cycle doesn't work, we are going to leave TTC for a while and I'm going to go back to uni in September and retrain as a nurse, and all this time I've thought that we would know by Christmas what's going to happen, but now it's looking very unlikely.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- why would they have to cancel? And how long would you have to wait to do the transfer? Would you just leave your eggs frozen while you&#8217;re back at school? I&#8217;m so sorry Steph! But like you said, it&#8217;s not definite.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ah Steph! On one hand you're probably really excited for you to have all these follicles, but on the other hand it sucks that you probably can't do a fresh cycle because of it. So sorry you're feeling this way dear. OHSS is a nasty thing though and you don't want to mess with that so I'm glad they're looking out for you. 

If it comes to that, you probably already know that a frozen cycle is much, much easier on your body. Hope it won't conflict too much with your plans to go back to school though. Not knowing is the worst!

Oh and I laughed out loud when I saw your comment about the dildo cam. I just drafted a blog post about my ultrasound and how everyone always refers to it as the dildo cam lol. 

Tb, you always get the most beautiful temp spikes! Fixed the link in my signature, thanks for letting me know. 

Amber, Dream, how are things? I hope Ct is okay, haven't heard from her in awhile.


----------



## AmberR

Steph- so sorry! Hope you are able to get a game plan in place soon. 

Sunny- love following your blog! It sure is amazing the difference in prices, I can't believe it!

Tb- nice temp spike! Fx'd this is your month!

Welcome Mirra! I agree with the advice the other ladies have given you. Coming off birth control can give you all sorts of symptoms. Have you tested again?

I got a positive OPK today! So will try to DTD the next 3 days and see what happens! Unfortunately still not having any fertile CM but I don't think I had any before either.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- you could pick up some Concieve Plus- it&#8217;s the other brand of pressed. I forget as I&#8217;m typing exactly where you live but here it&#8217;s available at pharmacy stores like CVS/Walgreens and Target/Walmart. Can&#8217;t hurt! So exciting! Good luck!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Amber! So happy to hear that your cycle is right back to normal, that must be a huge relief! Have fun the next couple of days :D


----------



## steph1607

Sunny does you posting this early mean we are in (almost in) the same time zone! Finally someone over this side of the world!

How are you feeling now it's all about to begin?

Sorry TB, I really didn't explain myself very well in that post. The reason it could be cancelled and they have to freeze the embryos is because I am at high risk of OHSS. I had another ultrasound yesterday and they were hoping to do the retrieval on Wednesday, but the follies still aren't quite where they would like them to be. I have to go back tomorrow morning for yet another scan and some blood tests so they can decide which trigger to give me. Hoping that there will have been progress and I can trigger Wednesday night and retrieve on Friday. Feeling so uncomfortable now, I just want it over and done with. Though the real problems will probably come after the retrieval. I have a small amount of fluid build up, but the doctor said that's actually quite good considering the ridiculous amount of follicles I have growing. But I just need to keep drinking litres and litres of water. It's 8:45 here and I've already drunk about 2 litres, and lost count of the amount of times I've gone to the loo. My colleagues are going to think I've got no bladder control on top of my "back" (heavy ovaries) issues :haha:


----------



## AmberR

Good idea Tb, I'll have to keep that in mind for next cycle, if I need It ;)

Sunny- yes I am very glad that it appears this are finally getting back to normal for me!!

Steph- I'm so sorry. It must be very frustrating! Hope you get to have the retrevial on Friday!


----------



## SunnyBe

How did your scan go Steph, are you ready to trigger? And what kind of trigger will you get? I can't even imagine how uncomfortable it must be with all these follies growing and drinking all that water all day!!! 

Yes, we're (almost) in the same time zone :D AF started yesterday so today will be my first day of injections. I haven't decided yet if I should be scared or excited lol. I'm going with excited for now! Tickets to Prague are booked and my first scan will be next Monday. I can't even imagine how things will be a week from now. I feel like such a noob right now but hope to be an expert by next week haha.

Amber, nice temp rise. I hope it's true what they say about the first cycle after a miscarriage...!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I hope the scan went well. So sorry you&#8217;re so uncomfortable right now! OHSS sounds scary so I&#8217;m glad the docs are looking out for you. If you cannot do the fresh transfer, will you try a frozen one before quitting the TTC for now?

Sunny- that&#8217;s so exciting! Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it! When do you leave for Prague? 

Amber- great temp rise.. you are only a few days behind me! Wouldn&#8217;t that be something


----------



## steph1607

Hey girls, I updated in my journal and added a couple of pictures for reference :haha:

Hope you're not finding it too cold where you are Sunny! How exciting that you start tonight :hugs: Sending you so many well wishes for the next couple of weeks.

TB and Amber, keeps those temps up pleeeeease :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Steph I really hope you will get to trigger Saturday! I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re so uncomfortable! I can only imagine! How long after retrieval will you feel the effects? 

I started feeling a bit like I was coming down with a cold. A little sore throat and feeling run down. Made me a bit upset because I worried about how that could affect implantation.. but a quick Google search made me think it&#8217;s not a bad thing.. a slightly lowered immun system could be beneficial to implantation (hopefully that&#8217;s true anyway!) I feel like this same thing happened the cycle I had a CP, so FX!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - those temps look great!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Dream! Been feeling some twinges and waves of nausea but I feel like that&#8217;s also too early to feel anything right? Ha. Who knows.. just keeping my FXd tightly!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- your temps are looking awesome!

My temps are kind of all over the place, I don't know what to think! Haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, wow those pics!! Quite the difference indeed. How are things today? Any news on when you might trigger? I completely get that being in limbo is the worst feeling of all. Hope you'll soon know more if they'll be able to do a fresh or frozen transfer. Sending lots of good thoughts your way!!!

Dream, still enjoying the relaxed feeling of not temping?

Tb, I always get chart envy when looking at your beautiful ones :D The high temps + your symptoms certainly indicate that you have lots of progesterone floating around. Hope it's because of an embryo implanting!

Amber, good luck this cycle!!

AFM, injections so far aren't that bad. The worst by far has been the cold weather and gray skies. Blegh! I always forget how lucky we are in FL with sunshine pretty much every day of the year.

Happy Thanksgiving :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- your temps are doing some crazy jumps! Do you temp orally? I am a bit of a mouth breather so I take mine 3 times in a row and settle with the temp I got twice. Lol 

Sunny- I hope so! BBs are starting to get tender, which hasn&#8217;t happened since my BFP cycle.. although I know that&#8217;s pretty normal after O for people. I&#8217;m glad to hear the shots haven&#8217;t been giving you too much trouble. 
Yeah Florida weather isn&#8217;t the same as everywhere-else-weather lol I am not a fan of winter and dreary skies either. Did you and DH do anything for Thanksgiving?


----------



## tbfromlv

My temp fell a bit today at 7dpo.. hoping it shoots back up tomorrow and though and is a good thing..

EDIT- Also this morning I wiped and saw the tiniest amount of pink... I've got to the bathroom several times since and its completely gone.. ???


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- glad the injections are not too bad! Cold weather and gray skies are hard to deal with. I live in Oregon and we have them a lot this time of the year all the way until summer, a lot of rain too!

Tb- could be implantation dip and bleeding? Fx'd for you!!

I actually got crosshairs! Did not think that would happen haha. Im not feeling all that confident about this cycle but time will tell!

CT- hope you are doing ok!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- I really hope so! I've been cramping last night and this morning a bit.. tww is so hard lol!

Yay for Crosshairs!! so exciting!


----------



## Dream143r

Ha - yeah I'm still "okay" about not temping. Right now it's hard cause it's O time so I would really love to see the +OPK and temps to confirm it but I've got a lot going on right now so it's not consuming my every thought. Planning my BFF's baby shower (bittersweet). It's tomorrow night. and our house is still on the market so focusing efforts on getting it sold.

Amber - So glad to see you back in the game again. FX and baby dust to you.

Happy Thanksgiving to the Americans!

TB - looks like a 7dpo implantation dip to me. Plus a little pink = a little IB. Ohhhh I'm liking this.

Winter weather hits me pretty hard too. I'm taking Vitamin D and B12 to assist in energy levels.


----------



## steph1607

Happy Belated Thanksgiving, American friends! When I was at uni, I had an American girl on my rugby team who cooked Thanksgiving dinner for us - I don't remember the name of this, but she did sone kind of sweet potato mash with marshmallow on???? So crazy but so delicious!

TB, your chartsvare always so text book. Really hoping that was implantation bleeding. When will you test?

Amber, wahoo for crosshairs! Let's see what the next week or so will bring :)

Dream, I know you said it feels bittersweet, but I think it is really lovely and brave of you to plan your friend's baby shower. I hope it all goes smoothly. Does your friend know that you're TTC?

Sunny, I don't know why you're not enjoying the cold weather and grey skies, I doubt Florida sun could be any better than this... glad to hear that you're not finding the injections too bad, feeling any different yet? I think we have spoken about this before, but will you be taking Cetrotide in the mornings at some point too? I found those ones stung a tiny bit for a while after and come up looking like a gnat bite, but again nothing to write home about! 

AFM, hubby was finally able to come with me for my latest appointment yesterday morning. He started to put the clinic into the sat nav and I just glared at him and told him I had been there seven times in two weeks and I'm pretty sure I know my way now. Thankfully (sticking with the American theme), there had been some slight growth since Wednesday so retrieval is scheduled for Monday and I am triggering at 21:40 this evening. Hallelujah! My ovaries are so bloody big now that they are all squished together and touching each other which explains a lot of this discomfort. 

They were hoping to be able to give me a Suprecur trigger which would reduce the risk of OHSS, but for that one we would have to rely on my hormones to kick in by themselves and ripen the eggs and my blood test results (and history) show that it's unlikely that my body would do the right thing, so I have an Ovidrel trigger. 

Definitely looking forward to retrieval now, but not so much what might be in store for me afterwards! As of Monday I have to begin Prontogest injections. They recommend it in your bum because it's a big intramuscular injection, but because my husband won't always be home to administer it, they think I'm going to have to do it in my thigh, which is much less fatty... really not excited about that! As for transfer, who knows! We won't know about the fresh or frozen thing until Monday. Of course I haven't even considered the possibility that we might not get any embryos, because I think that's pretty unlikely. If we do a fresh transfer next week, test day will be 11th December, one day after our anniversary &#128522;


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so very nice of you to plan your BFFs baby shower, I can imagine that would be difficult. You are a wonderful friend!

Steph- that sounds miserable! Fx'd you will be able to do a fresh transfer next week then not long until testing! And right after your anniversary, how sweet!

FF took my crosshairs away :( I took my temp 3 times this morning one right after the other and got 96.5, 96.7, 96.79. So just went with an average. I've been having some left side cramping since last night that has continued today so maybe I'm ovulating later than I thought? I'm not sure what is going on!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I&#8217;m so excited you are finally getting to trigger and retrieval! I had to chuckle when you flared at DH for wanting to put the address in the GPS lol
I hope you can do a fresh transfer- what an anniversary gift that would be! Also, you&#8217;re flexible, surely you could get it in your behind right?? I would be terrified to stick it in my thigh, but then again I guess you&#8217;ve gotta do what you&#8217;ve gotta do. 

You guys should get to celebrate Thanksgiving too- they were all Brits at that time so technically is your holiday too... just saying! And that would be sweet potatoe casserole.. delicious!

Amber, I see FF took those cross hairs away.. boo! I wonder if your temps are being a little weird or if you are Oing later. bD just in case!

Dream- I thinkt that would be the part that might drive me crazy is not knowing exactly when O is.. so you get any O pains at least?

AFM- my temps went right back up.. some spotting when I wiped but it was brownish so hopefully it was all IB. I read that IB is rare, but I gotta hold on to that haha


----------



## tbfromlv

Temp went up this morning.. I caved and tested because I picked up FRER last night lol I can see a vvvfl and tweaked to death I can see it on my phone, but I won&#8217;t bother trying to post it. FXd it gets darker this week!


----------



## AmberR

So excited for you tb!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, all of that sounds very promising! I can't help but feel optimistic :D Hope you'll have a beautiful line to show us tomorrow morning!!

Amber, sorry FF took your crosshairs :( Maybe you can ask your doctor to get your progesterone levels checked in a few days to check if you ovulated yet? 

Dream, haha yeah not knowing might be just as stressful as temping/OPK's. Your cycles have been very regular though so I'm sure things are going alright. Good luck with the baby shower prep :)

Steph, omg tomorrow is retrieval day!!! How are you feeling? Did the level of "uncomfortableness" increase after the trigger shot? Sorry you have to do the progesterone injections, I heard they can be pretty uncomfortable. I'm keeping everything crossed for a fresh transfer! 

AFM, we're in Prague :D Arrived this afternoon and already walked a couple of hours so far. It really is a beautiful city! I'll have my first scan at the clinic tomorrow, really hope they'll be able to see a couple follicles growing in there. I always ovulate late so it'll be interesting to see how my body responds to all the hormones.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I'm soooooooo thinking this is it for you!!!

Sunny - Glad you guys are in safe!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. I hope this is it! I feel pretty good about it! FX'd oh AND the spotting stopped. Only lasted less than 2 days. 

Sunny- Glad you guys got there safe- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Amber- I agree with Sunny- see if you can get your levels checked. I can't see your old charts, but where are your post-o temps usually?

Dream Have you tried to temp like just one day to see if it is your normal post-o temps? haha :)


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, everything is crossed for you! (Even my legs right now as I need a wee but can't bring myself to get out of bed.)

Sunny, glad to hear you're safe and sound in beautiful Prague. It is freezing here, so goodness knows what Prague feels like to you two sun dwellers! How cold does Florida ever get out of interest? Hope your first scan shows loads of promise.

It's 4am and I am wide awake. For the past week or so I have been waking up with so much stomach pain which is really annoying. And of course today I have thrown nerves into the mix too. Nothing seems to have got worse since the trigger though. That in itself was almost a nightmare. I went on a night out with my track buddies on Saturday so took my trigger injection with me to shoot up in the bathroom like an addict. I had familiarised myself with the pen at home but just re read through the instructions before giving it to make sure. However, the bloody instructions didn't quite tally up with the pen itself and I just started panicking! Anyway, it all worked out in the end and I gave it at 21:44 rather than 21:40 so not the end of the world. The nurse told me to eat and drink to my hearts content yesterday so hubby and I went to a Christmas market and then for a huuuuge burger. But you know what happens, you eat a lot one day and the next you feel more hungry than normal, but now I'm not allowed to eat or drink anything until after the anaesthetic! I think I'm going to venture on to the sofa now as my constant tapping is annoying hubby :haha:

I will update today or tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha Steph :D I can only imagine what it must be like to sneak out to the bathrooms in a bar to shoot up on hCG!!!! Best of luck today and I hope you'll feel much better after the retrieval. 

And yes, it's coldddd over here. It's fine though, we've lived in places that get much colder than this, it just takes a bit of time getting used to it. There aren't a lot of days where the temperature doesn't reach at least 20 degrees Celsius in winter where we live in FL. It never freezes. Just a few more weeks ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

First of all Steph, I lol&#8217;d to your bathroom shooting up comment! I bet that was rather interesting! I have everything crossed for you too! I hope things go well!! I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll Need to rest but keep us posted when you can!

AFM- line is darker. Definitely there. Still faint, which is fine I&#8217;m 10dpo today. But now I can say I see it for sure! Ahhhh


----------



## Bloblo

Hi ladies, i know i am late to the party... But would like to join your buddy group :hugs:
Will take me a few days to catch up on all, but would really be great to be part of such a great supportive group... 

I feel like I have been ttc forever, and i am recently having a really difficult time with my moods. I really swing between super hopeful, thinking that i will conceive soon; and super hopeless, thinking that it will never happen. So any support will be much appreciated - my poor dh is reaching the end of his patience :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Tb that's amazing :D :D :D Please post some pictures! Dare I say Congrats yet? :D 

Welcome bloblo! So sorry for everything you've been through. I really hope it won't be long now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Blo! Not to brag, but we are a pretty great group! :) completely understand the feelings. I believe we have all been there (or rather are there!) TTC has been one of the toughest things Ive ever had to deal with. Its an emotional roller coaster and the desire to be a mom keeps us all here! I saw on the testing boards you had an HSG done. Ive heard countless stories (including my cousin) who got PG right after doing an HSG. My doctor told me that sometimes built up mucus could just be there and the HSG clears it right out. fX for you!:hugs: me 


Im going to try and upload this picture. Hopefully the upload doesnt completely kill the line :haha:
 



Attached Files:







C14C8C86-7CF3-4C49-AFAB-D7F2500D7E2A.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## SunnyBe

I see that line!!!!!!!!!!! I never see lines but this one is pretty obvious if you ask me. I think you're pregnant Tb :D


----------



## tbfromlv

:headspin::happydance:

Oooh I hope it sticks!!


----------



## Bloblo

tbfromlv said:


> :headspin::happydance:
> 
> Oooh I hope it sticks!!

Agree! Its there! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean! So exciting! 

Afm, yes had an hssg done on Friday, so hopefully it works for me too! Going in to fertility specialist on Wed to get dh's sperm analysis results, so hoping for good news.


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, this makes me so happy, so hoping this sticks for you!

Welcome to you Blo!

Sunny, how was the scan???

I feel bloody horrendous &#129315; I was expecting pain, but not anything like this. They retrieved 36 eggs so it's no wonder really. Decision on transfer was taken out of my hands and they will already have been frozen by now.

I feel really down, it's almost like I feel all this pain and discomfort is for nothing. I know it's not, and we will transfer at some point but I just feel so deflated, like I'm going to burst into tears at any moment.

While hubby and I were in he recovery room waiting for me to go to theatre, we could hear the nurses talking and one popped her head round the corner and said 'wow, we've just looked at your scan, your poor stomach', so I guess I already knew that they were going to freeze all. Don't get me wrong, I know it's not a bad thing to have lots of eggs to choose from, but obviously it's a fine balance between the optimum amount and too many. 

I'm pleased that my recipient will have 18 shots at getting herself some great embryos though.

We have a follow up appointment on December 18th to discuss what happens now. And in the meantime the nurses were preparing me for developing OHSS. I have a sheet to take to A&E should I need to go, so that the doctors will know what's gone on without me trying to explain it. Fingers crossed it won't come to that!


----------



## AmberR

I can clearly see that line Tb!!!

Steph- so sorry you are feeling horrendous. I can imagine it would be so conflicting! On one hand glad there were able to retrieve 36 eggs, but now playing the waiting game again. I hope you don't have any trouble with OHSS!

Sunny- hope your scan goes well today. 

Welcome blo!

My temp went up again this morning so I guess that a good sign. I've only temps a couple times in the past and my temps are usually higher 97s or even low 98s, but I'm waking up earlier now than I used to so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Dream143r

Tb - yes yes yes yes yes!!!!

I knew it!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph, Sorry you're feeling down. That sounds pretty rough. Glad you have hubby to support you. (and all of us of course)

Blo - Welcome. Glad to have you over here with us. Emotions, all to familiar. I have a pretty hysterical breakdown once per cycle. usually during the TWW when I lose hope and feel like I'm out.

TWW time for me. Guessing I'm either 2 or 3dpo today. Going to start testing next week Monday. We sold our house! yay. So we get possession of our new house Dec 15 and the old house closes Dec 20. So we have a few days to move and can do it at our own pace.

TB I've been so tempted to take just 1 temp but I haven't. I think once I take 1, I'll take just 1 more, then another, then another. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- wow! 36? That&#8217;s crazy! I could imagine you&#8217;re feeling pretty rough! Will you do an FET as soon as you can? I hope you feel better soon!

Amber- that does make a difference. I see a clear shift on your chart, so I am pretty sure you did O. When will you test?

Dream- I totally understand that! 

I am bad and used all my FRERs up lol so I guess I gotta buy some more. I might try the Walmart cheapie since I know I&#8217;ll be testing everyday lol


----------



## AmberR

Can't wait to see another test Tb, so excited for you!!

I will probably test this weekend on Sunday, if I can wait that long!


----------



## tbfromlv

My next acupuncture appointment just happened to be today. She was thrilled! We laughed at how ironic it all was. This cycle was supposed to be a medicated and monitored cycle, it got cancelled, acupuncture was to treat my cysts, not to help ovulation along, I didn't take any of the extra supplements at all and it all happened naturally.. who would have guessed.

She sent me for some blood- HCG and progesterone. Mostly just to make sure my spotting isn't an issue. She didn't seem concerned with it, especially since its only there when I wipe and its really brown. 

Went and got another pack of FRERs today to monitor progression. Last night I didn't sleep great but when I did, my dreams were all of you guys sending "BFP BFP BFP BFP" lol so I woke up ready to see that!

Sunny- how was your appointment?

Amber- I ALWAYS say I am going to wait and then I just cant anymore! lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, BFP, BFP, BFP :D We need to see another picture today. I bet you'll wake up early again! It really is amazing how you were just about to start taking Provera when you got EWCM and a positive OPK the day after. Can you imagine?! Wow!!

Steph, so sorry you're in pain :( It sucks that you can't do a fresh transfer. You know that it's for your own safety but still :( Try to think of the positives though. Success rates are usually higher with frozen transfers as there are fewer hormones that could interfere with implantation. No more injections (well, maybe some progesterone), no more discomfort of all those growing follicles. I know it probably doesn't really help you feel any better right now though. Will you get a fertilization report today? Hang in there and let your DH take good care of you :hugs:

Amber, your chart is looking much better! 

Dream, congrats on selling the house. That went really fast didn't it? 

AFM, scan went well :) My lining is already triple striped and thick. They counted 15 follicles of which 6 or so were nice and big. I'm starting Cetrotide tonight which prevents the LH surge (to make sure you don't accidentally ovulate before they'll do the retrieval) and have another scan on Thursday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ive typed this message like 3 times lol but here we go again:

Dream- congrats on selling the house! One less thing to worry about!

Been stuffy since 7dpo but got so bad last night I couldnt sleep. So no temping. I tested (of course) slightly darker, but its only 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







693A87CA-9553-4B13-BA2A-BA5A9E7A9EB9.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that&#8217;s great! Glad you&#8217;re responding well- do you know when retrieval will be?


----------



## Dream143r

Good Luck Amber!

Sunny - it felt like forever but in reality it was only on the market 11 days before it sold. So we are thrilled. Now we focus on packing, moving, ordering furniture etc. Yay! Exciting times for you as well. Glad things are progressing well with you.

TB - I'm liking the progression. How many FRERs did you buy?

I have my 3rd acupuncture schedule tomorrow, I'm pretty happy about that. This morning I've been having boob and chest stabbing pains every now and then. This happens fairly often in my TWW though. 1 post O symptom I have this morning that I've never felt before is upper back pain. Everything I google says this could mean possible ectopic. Google is the enemy sometimes. In reality I'm sure I just slept awkwardly or something last night.


----------



## tbfromlv

I bought a pack of three (had The instantly save $3 coupon! Lol) and then last night I bought another 3 pack and some of the cheapies. I got a pretty clear line on the cheapies so Im glad to know I can spend less to fulfill the need of peeing on a stick:haha:

My beta at 10dpo was 8. Which is good for it only being 10 dpo. My other doctor wants to have beta done too so I will just go in Thursday I think so Ill be close to the 72 hour mark. FXd


----------



## AmberR

Glad your scan went well, Sunny!

Dream- glad you were able to seek your house quickly! The back pain sounds strange, hope it's a good sign!

Tb- line looks good, and beta too! Hope it doubles nicely next draw!


----------



## Bloblo

Sunny - so good that the scan went well. Do you know how thick your lining is supposed to be, or did they just say "thick"? I always forget to ask abt that at the dr, and im wondering if thin lining might be one of my issues.

Dream - hope the acupuncture goes well, and maybe they can treat your back pain too. I wouldn't worry too much about it, google is evil, and as you said, its probably just from sleeping strangely. 

Tb- show us your next test! :haha:

Amber - that temp jump looks great! Fingers crossed!

Steph - hope you feel better today :flower:

Afm: im seeing my fertility doc today. Can't wait to get results from dh's SA. I am hoping to leave the appointment with an action plan, and i am super scared that the doc just says "continue trying in the same way"...


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, your line looks great! Hoping for an excellent beta tomorrow :D Did you tell anyone yet? How did your DH react? So exciting!!

Dream, 11 days is amazing. Good luck with all the work that comes with moving and buying/selling a home :)

Amber, another temp rise! I hope Tb got us started on the BFP train and we'll all be talking about our pregnancies soon. 

Steph, any news? Hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Bloblo, they say anything 9 mm or above is considered good. With IVF, transfers are usually canceled when the lining is < 7 mm. Mine was >11 on Day 7. The pattern of the lining is also important. Do you have light periods? Good luck at the fertility doc today.


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I haven't been messaging, but I've been reading all your messages and keeping up with what's going on. 

Firstly TB, eeeeeeeeeeek! FX this one sticks. Your symptoms all sound the same as mine were, especially the confusing bleeding and cramping. YAY!

Steph, I'm sorry retrieval didn't go as planned and that you were/are in so much pain. It must be such a let-down after getting yourself so prepared. Hopefully the 18th (if I read/remember correctly) will come quickly for you. 

Sunny, I'm very excited for you! The fact that you're doing this in another country must make it a bit more surreal, right?

Amber, FX for you. So happy your cycle is finally back to normal! 

Dream, the people I've spoken to who have had ectopics say you'll know if it is because the pain is so excruciating. Don't listen to Google (easier said than done I know - I also convinced myself I had an ectopic!).

Blo, hi! Good luck at the doctor today. 

AFM, things are going well, and again, I'm sorry I haven't kept you updated. To be completely honest, I've felt guilty coming on here to write about my news. I know you guys are happy for me but I still feel bad. Anyway, a quick update - it's a girl! DH and I were hoping for a girl - he was worried that he wouldn't be able to play sports with the kid and all he could offer was teaching him to play Playstation haha. Even though he's excellent with my nephews, he was still worried. Even though all we wanted was a healthy baby, the fact that it's a girl is extra-good news. I was 18 weeks yesterday. Going for the anatomy scan on 18 December, that's the final big scan. I had a scare around 14 weeks where I was in agony and felt so ill, so my doc told me to come in to make sure everything was ok. It was, but it was the most expensive visit ever! Because I came in for a "medical reason" and not just for a check-up, he charged me for the scan, which was super pricey. Was worth it for peace of mind, but will make me reluctant to go for an emergency check-up again if that ever happens. 

As I said, I come on every few days to read your news and get excited or sad for you, but just haven't written. Thinking of you all and hope to hear more good news soon!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, I'm so glad to hear you're okay! I was a bit worried. Ahhhh a girl :cloud9: so happy for you :D Hope you'll keep us posted :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Still can't sleep well and after 2 hours of lying in bed here I am lol hopefully this part goes away. Can't tell if its this congestion or excitment or its a symptom lol but insomnia sucks.

Blo- Keep us posted on your appt! It is exciting to have some sort of plan.

Amber- the temp rise looks great!

CT- So glad to see you. I was worried when it had become a while. Don't feel guilty. Everyone is on a different journey but we still want to know how its going! Congrats on the girl! This must be so exciting. Hows the bump? Big? Small? lol

Sunny- I hope so too. I'll still be poas later lol. I've told my mom, (she knows when I am testing lol we are close) and my team at work. DH is happy but he's being very reserved about it, I think because he doesnt want the let down we had last time. But last night he did touch my belly and was like "We are having a baby!" and got really sweet about it.

Still light, brown spotting when i wipe, so messaged my doctor and she put me back on the suppositories, just in case. My progesterone numbers didn't come back yesterday with the beta, so I am not sure if its caused by that, but it certainly cant hurt


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ladies, today&#8217;s test, 12 dpo. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







386BE656-E0EA-498A-9D33-A4FF20A54AC4.jpg
File size: 64.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dream143r

Oh CT it's so good to hear from you. I can only speak for myself but please don't feel bad about updating up. Part of supporting each other in this TTC journey is the joy of when one of us is able to succeed. Leaves hope for the rest of us. Glad you guys got your gender of preference. We are hoping for a boy, my hubby seems to be the complete opposite of yours, he's completely obsessed with sports and wants someone to share that with. 18 weeks, time is flying. You're almost half way there.

TB "But last night he did touch my belly and was like "We are having a baby!" and got really sweet about it." this actually made me tear up a bit. Sooooo sweet! I hope your spotting stops soon so you can rest easy.

Okay I took a temp this morning. Sue me! lol Kind of exciting when I overlaid it with all my other charts its the highest temp on this day of my cycle I've ever had. FX


----------



## tbfromlv

Ooh dream! Hopefully that&#8217;s a good sign!! When will you test?

Also so far the spotting is completely gone. I will do my follow up beta tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh that's great news TB. And your test today looks awesome too. Looks like this is for sure it.

I'm going to start testing next Monday, my guess is that will be around 10dpo.


----------



## SunnyBe

Drooling over your line Tb! Such a beauty :D I can't believe how close you were to skipping this cycle. So glad the spotting has stopped :) Good luck with the beta tomorrow, although looking at your line progression, you don't have anything to worry about!!!

Dream, haha so you caved huh! I'd totally do that too. Fx for getting a BFP next week :)


----------



## Bloblo

Damn! The SA looks terrible... 1% morphology and only 3.1mln/ml concentration...

We are floored today. The doctor said to start on some vitamins and CoQ10 supplements, wait 3 months, and retest then. Didn't expect it to be sooooo terrible, its pretty far below the norm.
Poor dh is depressed now (its not helping that im in fertile window). He is already on healthy diet with no sugar or carbs and only organic food (we started keto 6 months ago), and he has not smoked in a year. I wish there was more we could do... 
Doctor didn't look hopeful and mentioned that if the next test is not better, we will move on to IVF. 

Only good news for the day is that all my bloodtests came back great - he says my egg reserve is way above average for my age and that we have a lot of time, no need to worry about my biological clock... I almost feel guilty for my good results compared to the SA. 
:cry:


----------



## AmberR

CT- so glad to hear from you, and that all is well! A sweet little girl, congratulations! I always love hearing your updates :)

Tb- line is looking great! Your DH sounds so sweet!! I'm sure your beta levels will be fabulous!

Dream- Funny you couldn't resist temping! You high temp sounds promising! 

Afm, I had a very realistic dream about getting a BFP so had to test, got a BFN of course but it's still early!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I&#8217;m kind of glad you caved with the temping because I know I couldn&#8217;t hold out and it&#8217;s good to know I&#8217;m normal and not crazy:haha:
Also DH is a car guy and I&#8217;m a sports girl and we are kind of like well no matter what the gender they are probably going to be into cars and sports :winkwink:

Blo- I&#8217;m so sorry you got that not so great news. I don&#8217;t know a whole lot about that, but doing some quick research, I found a study on pub med that said higher fat intake could lower sperm count. I say that because I know keto falls into that category. I didn&#8217;t read the whole study so it might not be where your DH falls but it might be something to read up on?Then again I have also read Keto boost testosterone so I'm probably no help here. You also might try pre-seed to give the swimmers he has, the best shot. :hugs:

Amber- that&#8217;s why I tested early- the dreams! 9dpo is early, that was the day I thought perhaps I saw a vvvvfl and 10dpo it was more clear! Hope you get it soon!


----------



## AmberR

Blo- I'm so sorry that you got bad news on the SA. I don't know much about that, but I hope you are able to find some supplements that help and get better results in 3 months! Hugs to you!


----------



## Dream143r

Blo sorry about the SA results. My DH is on CoQ10 and Selenium as recommended by my ND. His SA results showed low motility and low morphology. If he's not on a daily multivitamin that might now be a bad idea either.

My ND always tells me to just let my mind wonder wherever it wants to go during my acupuncture sessions. Today was my 3rd session and the most relaxing yet. Its funny you guys talk about dreams. I wasn't sleeping, so I guess it was daydreaming. But I saw myself and my baby in our new home just hanging out. (making bottles, watching treehouse, changing diapers) it was pretty cool.


----------



## tbfromlv

Just left the lab- I should have my results in a few hours! Line today was thicker and darker so I feel like it will be a good number. FXd!!!


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Just left the lab- I should have my results in a few hours! Line today was thicker and darker so I feel like it will be a good number. FXd!!!

Show ussssssss! I need to see lines. :wacko:


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol Dream here you go! And my beta numbers have tripled!
 



Attached Files:







ECA5C4D6-E494-4AC4-8605-7E86E6B2DC36.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Lol Dream here you go! And my beta numbers have tripled!


A M A Z I N G ! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dream143r

Did you notice I temped again? LMAO. I knew I couldn't take just one.


----------



## AmberR

Yay TB so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- of course you couldn't take just one!! Looking good though :)


----------



## AmberR

Oh by the way I tested this morning at 10 DPO and BFN of course. Now that I started testing I can't stop testing everyday now!! Haha


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. I&#8217;m so excited. I&#8217;ve decided that I&#8217;m done testing now. One I&#8217;m out of FRER lol but confirming with the beta numbers I think I&#8217;ll be fine! Although maybe next week I&#8217;ll get a digi! Haha :)

Dream- of course you did! Looks good for what we can see !! Ha!

Amber- FXd! You have time!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh for sure Amber, once you pee on that first stick it's a wrap. Everyday until AF. FX your Friday morning temp goes back in the right direction.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's amazing Tb :D Congrats!! You're really, really pregnant :D 

Hope Amber and Dream are next! 

Bloblo, so sorry to hear about your DH's SA :( It really is a lot more common than you think. How long was the abstinence period before the SA? Too long or too short of a period can really influence the results as well. 

Steph, hope you'll update us soon on how you're doing hun!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - Impatiently waiting for you to wake up so I can see your temp today.

Mine went down a snag. Nothing noteworthy even. Still way above where my cover normally is. And also above my average when I do the overlay thingy.

I'm happy it's the weekend but I just want it to be Monday so I can test. Probably the only time where I would want to rush the weekend.

I booked some time off for the big move/holidays. I'm off pretty much December 15-January 2nd. I'm glad I was able to book the time cause it means I can just focus on the fun and newness of being in the new house etc.

We have to do Christmas early with my in-laws because they're going on vacation. Would love to be able to share bfp news with them and my parents for the holidays. We wouldn't tell anyone else though. Cept you guys. heehe. Oh I'm getting ahead of myself.

Just praying I can ride TB's wave of success.


----------



## tbfromlv

I was thinking the same- want to see Ambers temp!

Dream- what dpo will you be on Sunday? I totally understand that. I was 9dpo last Sunday and although I tested and saw the vvvvvfl, I couldn&#8217;t wait to test Monday. It&#8217;s tough!
That would be wonderful to give your families the BFP news. I hope this is it Dream! 

My doctor said my numbers look great but wanted me still to do a redraw in 48 hours. So I will be going tomorrow morning. Hopefully my hospital app will update the results over the weekend- I don&#8217;t want to have to wait until Monday lol. Usually I get it right away though


----------



## Dream143r

I'm guessing Monday to be 10dpo so Sunday will be around 9dpo. But I'm trying to wait because I'm really not sure what my dpo actually is, I'm just guessing. I also only have 1 FRER right now and I don't think I would want to use it so early. So I'll be testing with cheapies to start and my odds will def be better Monday to see anything on a cheapie.

I appreciate that your doc is continuing to check your levels. I'm sure it offers you some peace of mind eh?


----------



## tbfromlv

That makes sense. I am very happy I&#8217;m getting another redraw. I definitely felt more excitement and relief when I got my numbers back yesterday, so the piece of mind is definitely nice. I have a good feeling for your Dream!


----------



## Bloblo

Amber - looking forward to your next test, its still early. Fingers crossed for a bfp.

Dream - temps are looking sooooo good. I fully understand not being able to resist temping. I have tried not to temp, but the tww is so much more difficult when I don't know when o was. Plus those daydreams sound great!

Tb - thx for advice re higher fat, i'll be sure to check it out. Preseed might also be a good idea, but I normally have too much cm, so dh is sometimes battling to finish since I am "too slippery". Either way, I might try it just in case...

Sunnybe - dh took 3 days 'off' before SA, so im pretty sure that didn't influence too much. We normally bd eod in my fertile window. But its good to hear its not too rare to have bad results. 

Ladies, thanks so much for the support :hugs:
We will just continue as normal i think. I was pregnant on cycle 8 and I had a very clear chemical preg last month, so I will just try to keep my perspective. If I was already able to get pregnant twice, then the bad SA cannot kill my dreams of becoming a mother. 

At least I have some hope of getting there eventually. We are also in the process of buying a new house, but it will be at least 6 months before the building is finished - so maybe ttc taking a little bit longer is not such a bad thing... 
(I'm really trying to see the silver lining). 

As for dh: he is starting on new supplements today. It includes a lot of stuff (see pic), plus he is taking additional: CentrumMEN multivit, 30mg zinc, 200mg vit c, 30mg CoQ10. We will just keep on trying for now and redo the SA at the end of Feb if we don't get the bfp by then.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171201_192405.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bloblo

Tb - your tests look great, fingers crossed for good results on the next beta.
:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Glad your temp went back up Amber!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- glad your numbers are looking good :)

Dream- I will be anxiously waiting for the weekend to be over for you to test!

Blo- buying a house is so exciting, hopefully that will help keep give you something to focus on! That sure is a long list of supplements for your DH. Hope they help and you get a BFP before you even have to go back in february!

Afm, BFN again today, but at least my temp went up! I didn't even test until 13-14 dpo last time so who knows!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- What's new for you? What's the next step? 

Steph- Hope youre doing ok hun!

Blo- I so hope it works! Also, you're right, you've gotten pg before, so it CAN happen :)

Amber- That dip you had could have been implantation? So you might need another few days to see it. How long is your normal LP?


----------



## steph1607

Hey ladies, just a quick one from me for now as I haven't been able to read all your posts.

Tuesday afternoon I started vomiting like crazy and had unbearable stomach pain. Wednesday we went to the clinic for a scan, and they could see how horrid I was feeling so put me on a drip for dehydration and multiple anti-sickness media which weren't even touching the sides. Thursday at 4am hubby took me to A&E and I was later admitted to a gynae ward where I am. Still nothing was stopping the sickness and my stomach was horrificly distended. Last night at about 9 they put in a catheter to measure urine output accurately (as it's been so low) and then they stitched in a huge drain into my stomach to drain the fluid. 4 litres gone so far, but the relief has been quite amazing. I can't sleep at the moment because of the pain from the drain site now the anaesthetic has worn off, but I've sipped almost 150ml water tonight, which is pretty much more than I managed in the previous four days. 

I will keep you posted xx


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Steph that sounds horrific! So glad you're able to take in some fluid now though. Thinking of you and hope you heal quickly!


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Steph so sorry to hear this! That sounds so scary and painful! Wow, 4 liters is a ton of fluid!! Glad you are at the hospital getting cared for. Hope you heal up fast!! :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Steph! Im so sorry youre going through this. It sounds horrid and miserable! I am so glad youre getting help though. Thank you for keeping us posted. I hope the worst is behind you.:hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG Steph :( I've been thinking about you the whole week. So sorry you're going through all of this. I'm so glad they got 4 liters of fluid drained though. That's more than a gallon (!!!), wow. 

Are they only treating the symptoms or also trying to treat the OHSS itself? You'll have quite the story to tell your future child, that's for sure. 

I hope you feel better soon and that you get to go home. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I see your temp today. This makes me sad. How long was your LP on average before?

I had a temp dip today. It's still way above where my cover generally is. Still doesn't make me feel good though. Maybe a late implantation dip? Yeah let's call it that so I can keep the hope alive. Guessing I'm about 9 or 10dpo today. AF due Saturday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Had another beta done on Saturday, Doctor emailed me today it decreased said I am likely having a miscarriage. She sent me for more bloods today, so I should get those within an hour or so. I was at work and got the email while my kids were in Music class. I completely broke down and called for a substitute so I could go home. I couldn't handle teaching my little darlings with this news looming over me. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I thought this would stick!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- could definitely be implantation dip! Fx'd for you. 

I'm not sure how long my LP is as I haven't consistently tempted for many cycles. In May I had a 10 day LP. In June I got a my BFP at 13 dpo, I didn't test any of the days before. I have had cycles as long as 32-34 days but I wasn't temping or using OPKs then. I have had cramps the last 2 days but no AF yet. And I had left sided cramps on CD 19-20. Is it possible to have a LP longer than 14 days? I wonder what the normal range is?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I am so sorry you are going through this!! Thinking of you and hoping your number goes up! :hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Sorry tb :hugs: take all the time you need, it's the worst feeling ever...

Amber - i think that some people have up to 18 days lp, but average is about 13/14 days.

Dream - fingers crossed that the dip is implantation. 

Afm: let the two week wait begin...


----------



## Lukbaby87

Im so sorry tb :(


----------



## CTgirl

Oh TB I'm so so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. Please let us know what the new blood tests say. Thinking of you. We are here for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no Tb :( I don't know what to say. I'm so so sorry. Really hope it isn't so and that your numbers are right back up today. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Well I woke up. I took my temp. I cried. I opened BnB to get TBs news. I cried again.

No baby this cycle means I won't have a baby before I turn 33. My dreams of having 4 are pretty much dead. I never imagined it would be this hard to just make 1.

I'm so sorry TB. I truly feel like your success was all of our success in this. It's not fair and I'm so sorry you have to go through this. We are always here for you when you're ready.

Anything is possible but it's highly unlikely my temp is going back up. Waiting for AF now. I'm down guys. Really down. I'm a woman of faith and I believe God's timing and his plan for all of us is perfect, this part of the journey however hurts me so bad. I don't get it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Beta was 5.6. Its over. :cry:

Dream I feel exactly the same right now. I just dont understand. Feels like a cruel Joke that first I couldnt get pg at all then now I Can I guess but I cannot keep it. I know Ill be less depressing later Im just really sad right now. Ill come back in a few days. Thank you all for being a support system for me:hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb :( :( :( I'm so incredibly sad for you. I can't believe this is really happening. We're all here in case you want to talk. Be kind to yourself!


----------



## Dream143r

CD1

That was a 29 day cycle which is out of the norm for me. My usual is 30-35 but never less than 30. I guess it's just 1 day. Not that big of a deal. Just wondering if starting acupuncture has something to do with it. I have a session scheduled today so I will def ask my ND.


----------



## AmberR

So very sorry Tb! Thinking of you :hugs:

Dream- sorry AF got you. Hope you acupuncture appt goes well!

Afm, my temp has been down the last 3 days just waiting for AF to show so I can move on with the next cycle

Edited to add: AF showed up today so hope we will have better luck next cycle!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies, CD 1 for me too. So all three of us are cycle buddies this time- maybe that will mean something good.

I had a good cry last night to DH. He was very sweet and reassuring that we would continue to try and do whatever it takes to have the family we both want so much. It was just nice to hear.

I spoke to the fertility doctors via email yesterday. I wanted to find out what their thoughts were on coming in as soon as I start or what. Since my numbers were low enough, she said we can go ahead and continue when AF came. I will call them tomorrow to schedule my baseline. Hopefully there aren't any issues that will lead to canceling the cycle again. I really strongly believe that I have a lining issue, which could definitely directly relate to having these early losses. We shall see. They like to schedule within Cd 2-5 and CD 4 and 5 will be over the weekend, so I expect they will see me on Friday.

Thank you guys for the support by the way. It really does mean a lot.:hugs:


----------



## Bloblo

Tb, good to hear that you have dh for support. And sending you a lot of luck for the coming cycle!

I also have a feeling that I have lining issues, its frustrating in a way - now that we have diagnosed the 'male factor' the fertility doc is just focusing on fixing that. All my examinations came up clean, but we got pregnant twice and i wasn't able to hold on to them, so i can't shake this feeling that there must be a second issue :wacko:


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, I was so sorry to read your news, things can be so unfair sometimes. I hope that your doctors will be able to provide some answers. Although I hope more that you have no lining issues, and these were just two very, very unfortunate 'random' losses. (I hope that doesn't come across wrong)

Sunnyyyyyyy, let us know what happened yesterday please! Caught up on your blog yesterday - sooo ridiculous but I had tears in my eyes when I read the bit about me. I'm cracking up even writing this because that is so sad, but I think it made me realise how sick I became!

AFM, I was discharged on Tuesday &#128522; Happy days. (In case anyone was really curious, I wrote huge essay a page or two back in my blog about it all!)


----------



## Dream143r

Well my ND was thrilled my cycle was 29 days. She's happy we're effecting change in the right direction moving towards a "normal" 28 day cycle with ovulation on CD14. We are going to do 2 more sessions which will put me right up to O this cycle then shes's off for a week after Christmas. Following this cycle in the new year we will review next steps (if I don't get my bfp) and how we adjust the approach. She mentioned perhaps some Chinese herbs and such.

I'm pretty excited to be back on fully temping again but even more so my OPKs. I usually O CD17-19 and I'm hoping for an earlier O this cycle. Maybe CD15 or 16 would be nice. We'll see what my body has to say about that.

She looked at my tongue and veins and said shes not seeing what she would prefer. Bright red tongue and strong blue/purple veins on CD1. So we will continue with the weekly acupuncture sessions to see if we can't get that to what she wants to see.

I love that our cycles have synced up! Makes this cycle exciting!

Steph - glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Steph, just read your posts. What a crazy and scary week! I am so glad youre feeling better. Now when you have a stubborn teenager one day, dont forget to remind them of the hell they put you through!

Dream that is good that your cycles are improving. 

AFM I think I experienced the actual miscarriage this morning. Woke up about 4 am in intense pain. I was dizzy and lightheaded trying to get water in the kitchen and had to yell for DH to get up because I truly thought I was about to pass out. Then throw up. I also felt like I was having hot flashes. I was on the bathroom floor in lots of pain and really started worrying. I got up to get some more water and saw my lips were completely white! I finally made it to a semi comfortable position on the couch and fell asleep for maybe 30 minutes. Woke up shivering uncontrollably. That eased up but then back to hot and the pain started again. Finally the pain eased up and I feel like a normal human being again. Started to make me wonder if I had an ectopic and thats why I was feeling this way. Tomorrow I have a baseline ultrasound scheduled for my new medicated cycle so Ill bring it up. Sheesh! 

Sunny- cant wait for the update. I didnt know all that about the Estradiol. Hopefully it doesnt negatively impact you as much as you are fearing.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow TB that sounds very intense. Amazing that a little ball of cells would cause all of that. Sounds like you're feeling a little better though, happy to hear.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, sounds like you had a really rough time :( You've been through so much already, I really felt like it was your time to get lucky for once. Sorry you were in so much physical pain as well. Life can be beyond unfair sometimes! 

Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow. 

Dream, ahh back to temping and OPK's :) Hope this month is your month.

Amber, sorry for CD1. I hope with all three of you being cycle buddies, this is the start of lots of BFP's in our little group!

Bloblo, have you tested your progesterone levels after ovulation? Maybe you can ask your OBGYN for an ultrasound before ovulation to check how thick your lining is. There's stuff to take for that in case that's an issue.

Steph, ahhh :hugs: I'm so glad you're feeling better. You gave me quite the scare to be honest. Hope the follow-up appointments show you're in good health :) Also very curious to hear about your embryos. Were they really frozen on Day 1? 

AFM, 23 eggs retrieved and 13 are mature and fertilized. I've just updated my blog. I'm expecting a large drop soon, but who knows? With healthy eggs/sperm, you'd expect about 20-25% of Day 1 embryos to make it to Day 5. I really hope we'll be that lucky and have some to transfer/freeze. 

I was in a lot of pain this afternoon. All very sudden. I honestly never experienced anything like this in my life. Luckily, the painkillers the doctor gave me helped a lot. Still, pretty scary.


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m wondering if part of my pain is from the endometriosis. I never really had any pain before but that doesn&#8217;t mean it can&#8217;t start. :shrug:

Sunny it does feel very unfair. I started reading about some studies showing a significant increase of miscarriage risk for people with endo so I had to quit reading. I don&#8217;t want to go down that rabbit hole right now! 
I hope you have better success than what you&#8217;re thinking! I had typed up a bunch of questions, then stopped and read your post. I&#8217;m glad I did because you answered every one of them in there lol I remember when I had my lap done I had the similar freezing situation as well as saying some interesting things I don&#8217;t remember! I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re not feeling great, I hope the pain doesn&#8217;t get much worse and I am so excited for your transfer! 

Blo- I agree with Sunny about getting checked for progesterone and scan. In March and April last year I had ultrasounds to monitor my cysts and my lining was really crappy (one was 7 dpo and was only 4.2) so I really want to fix that. I just wasn&#8217;t sure if the effects of my lap had corrected the problem, or if that was not a normal thing for me..but I&#8217;m questioning it big time now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Google can be your worst enemy sometimes Tb! It's hard to find a balance between staying informed and wanted to claw your eyes out because of all the stuff you read and are now worried about.

The good thing is that you're being monitored. They'll be able to see exactly what's going on what could be going wrong. Maybe it's just a case of needing more progesterone support in your luteal phase. 

Thanks, and yes, I feel much better today :) I just got another report and all 13 are still alive! 8 are 1-2 cells and 5 are 2-4 cells. Those progress reports are awesome but I can't help but feel they stress me out a bit as well lol. Some clinics don't inform you until Day 5. Let's see how many make it to cleavage stage tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

Ohhhh exciting - Good luck Sunny.

TB - I was thinking the same what Sunny said about your progesterone levels.

AFM: CD3, nothing to report. Hope you all have marvelous weekends. I'll be packing the whole time.


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow so far so good sunny! And I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re feeling better!

Well, I&#8217;ve been taking progesterone suppositories every cycle since the surgery. I usually start them 3dpo, but this last cycle I didn&#8217;t start until 10 dpo. So I guess it could go either way on it being a progesterone support thing. In August, my progesterone levels were tested at 7dpo and were amazing! But then I still had that loss. So I&#8217;m not sure. I have my baseline in about an hour and I&#8217;ll get to talk to the doc about it.

Dream- good luck with the move!


----------



## steph1607

Ah Sunny, what lovely news! I read your blog on the morning of your retrieval and was desperately trying to telepathically tell you that my E2 levels before trigger were absolutely SHOCKING and yet I got 36 eggs. I hope you got my message and weren't too anxious. I bet receiving those calls every day can be very stress inducing. Will they give you a day 4 update? Mine don't because they say there is never much to report and it just increases anxiety.

Hope your appointment goes well today TB, I can imagine it is horrible trying to work out why this has happened to you twice now. I hope you are managing to feel a little brighter each day love. 

AFM, still just having sofa days over here. Hubby is on annual leave so it's worked out quite well. I still feel so wiped out physically. I was speaking to a friend last night and I realised that I'm having a bit of a dip I think. Overjoyed to be out of hospital and recovering and then I remember what landed me there in the first place, and of course that's not something that's going to just go away.

As for the whole frozen on day 1 thing, yes, everyone seems to find that unusual! I'm sure they do it for a reason, but last week I didn't really have chance to think about it. I have a follow up with my clinic on Monday morning so will try and get it all clarified then. Hubby and I were thrilled that we have our 15, but then we remembered that it's not as if we have 15 day 5s!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- So sorry you had to go through all that pain! I guess it makes sense that endometreosis could cause that. I hope your appointment goes well and you are able to get some answers. 

Dream- I'm curious about the tongue and vein color, what does that tell your ND? Hope your move goes smoothly (as smoothly as moving can go- I hate moving if you couldn't tell;))

Steph- glad you are still able to take it easy! Hope you will be back to feeling normal again soon!

Sunny- I seriously love reading your blog! Hope you get a lot of good little eggs for day 5!

Afm- nothing new here, on CD 3!
Have an eventful weekend planned with my little sisters 18th birthday and a good friends 30th birthday! Oh, and we are getting a Christmas tree with our best friends from highschool and their 2 little ones. So looking forward to the weekend after a long day of work today!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so went in for baseline u/s today. They said my endometriomas are stable (I think they actually shrunk a little!) so we can continue this cycle. I will be on femera CD 5-9 then estradiol cd 10 and 11 to boost my lining. I will have a follicle study scan done on cd 10. She wanted cd 12 but that&#8217;s a Sunday (they are closed) and she worried that I could ovulate and mess it all up lol since we aren&#8217;t sure how I will respond to Femara. 

I&#8217;m excited to have a plan and that this doctor heard me out about potential lining issues, which she agreed could possibly be the problem. 
Still in pain today, but I can at least function!


----------



## AmberR

Glad you we're able to get a plan in place, Tb, sounds like a really great doctor! Sorry you are in pain, hope it goes away soon!


----------



## steph1607

On our first wedding anniversary, I thought I would introduce to you our exciting little addition to the family. This is Stanley, our little miracle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7921.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Steph he is absolutely beautiful! And you look so happy

(Side note- I&#8217;ve never been able to build a snowman that good. Usually mine are only able to live about a foot off the ground!:haha:)

How much snow did you guys get? It&#8217;s definitely been cold enough for snow here, but it&#8217;s just been sunny. Yesterday was 10 F so what is that -12 C? Brr

Oh and PS- today is our dating anniversary lol


----------



## steph1607

Haha thanks TB, he's watching over us as we speak as I built him just outside the living room window!

We never get proper snow in the UK so I can't say I've ever had too much practice. But I was determined with this one, feet and hands went numb so quickly that I thought I might as well just power through.

We probably had about 5 inches over night and then it kept snowing. Has stopped now, but tomorrow morning will be hell. Thankfully I'm still signed off and hubby is on annual leave. England grinds to a halt in the snow so school has already been cancelled!


----------



## steph1607

And OMG that is so cold!!!! We've had highs of about 2-3c today. Drop to about -3 overnight. I couldn't survive in -12!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha well then I am even more impressed with your skills! School cancelling is the only reason I don&#8217;t like snow days-they tack the make up days on at the end of the school year when I&#8217;m ready to be done! I also hate driving in it. It&#8217;s scary and I&#8217;m from the desert so I will be the first to admit that I&#8217;m not great at it! Glad you guys don&#8217;t have to go anywhere.

Yeah where I am it is right smack in the middle of the US so we get crazy weather, a few days ago was 22 C here lol so winter is always up and down. The national weather service &#8220;awarded&#8221; our area &#8220;most changing&#8221; because even if forecast calls for rain, it could shift so easily and be sunny. We joke that our meteorologist get paid to make guesses because they are only right about 50% of the time. I&#8217;m not in the know on weather but it&#8217;s something about the jet streams meet here so I slight shift changes everything. Makes things interesting lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahahaha Steph!!! I read your "newest addition to the family" post before logging in so couldn't see the picture. Did not expect to see a snowman lol :D He's a cutie though :D So cool to "meet" you! 

How are you doing? How's the bloating? I look like I'm 4 months pregnant and can't find my abs anymore. Really hope it goes away soon (and then slowly builds up over 9-months!)

Tb, sounds like a great plan! They'll also be able to see how your lining is doing on CD 10. Mine was measured on 7, 10, 12 and 14 and it didn't really change much so it should be relatively stable. But in case it's not thick enough yet, there's always the effect of estrogen which will thicken it up. Really have high hopes for you this cycle. Stay warm!!!!

Hi Amber, Blo and Dream. Hope you had a great weekend!

Today is transfer day (if all goes well). Sooooo nervous!!!


----------



## steph1607

Hahah sorry Sunny, did you think a genuine Christmas miracle had occurred? 

I'm doing really well thanks, just on our way to the clinic now for a follow up. Stomach is back to normal flatness (is that a word?) now- I actually look skinnier than before because I'm losing all my muscle from this inactivity, but that will come back when I get back on the track. My period came on Saturday which they said would be like a reset button in terms of the OHSS so that's good.

Sorry that you're so bloated- are you uncomfortable with it? No sickness, right?

Everything is crossed for you today love, let's get this Frugalcrib baby made :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- so excited for you! Is this what they call PUPO?

Steph- so glad all the swelling has gone down. What are your next steps?

I accidentally started the femera on Cd 4 instead of 5.. so I hope that doesn&#8217;t mess anything up!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Amber - Have I mentioned how giddy it makes me that we are completely synced up? Now let's sync our O's and BFPs too! heehee wouldn't that be something?

Sunny - sending nothing but positive vibes your way today.

Steph - I too was reading before I was signed in and couldn't see your pic at first. I thought you got a dog or something. So I totally laughed out loud when I saw the snowman! You look well, glad you're doing much better.

Well CD6 over here. I was spotting CD 4 & 5 but that seems to be done with now. Going to start my OPKs on Saturday on CD11. This move is beginning to feel real. about 80% of our house is packed and we get the keys to the new place on Friday. Wooo hooo. Sorry I feel like I may talk about this too much and it's not TTC related. We're just really excited cause it's our first home together. When we got married DH just moved in with me into my place. 4 more sleeps.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- hope everything went well! 

Steph- that is a pretty impressive snowman! I don't particularly like snow, but it is fun to play in sometimes! 

Dream- I know! And tb you are on the same CD too! 

Still some spotting for me, but AF should be over after today. I probably won't use OPKs until CD 13 or so since I never get a + before CD 15.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I love that our cycles are synced too! I&#8217;m getting the Ovidrel shot this cycle so I might have some idea when O will be when I have my follicle study on Friday. 

Also feel free to discuss things other than TTC, we are more than that lol. I did the same thing in August.. so strange but so much fun moving somewhere new!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I saw your blog post! Yay for the transfer! What is it, 8 days that they say to test? I&#8217;m so excited for you!


----------



## Bloblo

Hi ladies, i haven't logged in for a while now - just had the craziest week and weekend... Generally all is well, and i made it to 10dpo without testing - a new record!
I will not have another appointment with my fertility doc before Feb, will keep in mind all of your advice for then - i really should be more assertive when it comes to testing my hormones etc. 
I haven't had a chance to read through all of the posts, just wanted to check in - how is everyone else doing?


----------



## steph1607

Hey Blo! Good crazy or bad crazy? Hope all is okay. Yes do be assertive when it comes to asking for tests. Definitely easier said than done, and I am terrible for it, but I guess sometimes its just got to be done! Which country are you in? Not sure if youve said before and Ive missed it.

Sunny, congrats on being PUPO!! How long are you staying in Prague for?

AFM, getting itchy feet now- looking forward to going back to work next week and being able to train again in the new year!


----------



## tbfromlv

Blo- I would be as assertive as possible. I went to my doctor the 2nd cycle TTC because I was having strange cycles. She didn&#8217;t seem to be worried about it and told me to keep trying. But I pushed and she said &#8220;well I guess we can schedule you for an ultrasound..&#8221; like it was a waste of time. They found a large endometrioma overtaking my left ovary! After waiting another two months I had a follow up scan to determine if it would need to be removed and it did. So June I had it removed and they also found a polyp blocking my right tube (didn&#8217;t show up on an ultrasound) and lots of endo (never had symptoms at that point) but had I not pushed, I might still be sitting here twiddling my thumbs and just now getting help at the one year mark. Granted I&#8217;m not pg yet but since the surgery I&#8217;ve been pg twice, now we are just looking at other potential issues. Good luck- you are your best advocate! 

Steph I bet you are ready to get back to some normalcy! It&#8217;s been quite a bumpy road lately. So glad you&#8217;re doing better.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!

We're back home :D Sooo glad to be back! There's nothing like sleeping in your own bed. I feel much better than I did just a couple of days ago. There's still lots of fluid so I still look >3 months pregnant but hope it'll subside soon. Not sure when I'll start testing. I don't want to get my hopes up by waiting too long to test (and thereby fooling yourself thinking you could be pregnant) but don't want to test too early either. Tips? The clinic says 2 weeks from transfer but that's just insane ;) 

Steph, I was definitely thinking a puppy or something like that haha. Did the snowman survive or has it been warmer the last couple of days? Happy to hear you're feeling well!!

Tb, any Femara side effects? Hope your scan goes well tomorrow. Did you get a follicle count on CD3 this cycle?

Amber, how are things? I see you're still temping, did you get used to it or is it still a drag?

Dream, oohh just one more day until you get keys to your new place :D Is it move in ready? 

Blo, still haven't tested yet? Fx!


----------



## Dream143r

sunny - glad your back home safe and sound. hahaha waiting 2 weeks to test. Yes, that is completely insane! Maybe plan to wait 10 days? that leaves you room to actually start testing at 9 days... heehee

Yes. Keys tomorrow. Actual move date will be Sunday. We're having painters come in for the couple days. Praying it doesn't snow or isn't too cold on Sunday. This morning was -15C when I got in my car.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- 2 weeks is forever, especially since it was a 5 day transfer. My friend who did IVF was told to wait 8 days (that would typically be roughly 13dpo) I say test this weekend. You are already &#8220;technically&#8221; 9 dpo today! I am sure you&#8217;re so happy to be back home! Glad things went smoothly for you!

Dream- so exciting! I hope the move date isn&#8217;t terribly cold for you! It&#8217;s been a rollercoaster here, one day freezing, the next day is spring weather!

I had one day of one of the worst headaches and a bit of hot flashes but nothing crazy. My ovaries are feeling a little sore so I hope it&#8217;s just doing it&#8217;s job! I did have a follicle count on Cd 3- same as last time approx 15 on the right and >25 on the left. I go for another scan tomorrow to see where it at. My ovidrel shot should arrive tomorrow too. My acupuncturist did some extra stuff to help with my lining so hopefully these are all the tricks I need!


----------



## Dream143r

My ND said she was getting good vibes at my appointment yesterday too. She left me a little longer than normal. She said my liver was looking good (how does she know, I don't know lol) I think when she checks my tongue. She was happy that the points inside my knees were bleeding. I'm just happy when shes happy lol.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- yay, so glad you are back home and feeling better!! I think 10dpo is a reasonable time to start testing :)

Dream- hope moving goes smoothly! It will be nice to have everything freshly painted too! Glad your ND was getting good vibes at your appointment. It is fascinating to me!

Tb- sorry about the side effects, but hope they continue to me mild! Fx'd the extras your acupuncturist did will help with lining! 

Afm- CD 9. Temping has finally become a habit. It's not so bad now, haha! I had some aches on my right side yesterday. I get them randomly always on the right side, but usually they are around O time or after. Not sure what that is all about!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, sounds like a great plan and glad to hear temping has become a habit. 

Dream, hah I wish I could borrow some of that X-ray vision your ND has ;) Wow it's colllldd over there. Hope it doesn't affect the move. 

Tb, haha I know right? It's like some of those pregnancy test instructions telling you to wait a week after your missed period. Hello, have you ever met any of us on the TTC boards? LOL. Five-day transfers do take a bit longer to start producing hCG though (compared to 3 day transfers at least) so I'll give 'em that. Before starting all of this I figured 10 days passed transfer would be fine, but that means 7 days from now. Way too long, right? ;)


----------



## steph1607

Sad news, my snowbaby passed. 

Yay for being home Sunny. Testing in two weeks time is ridiculous and I dont think you would really do that to us, would you??? 

TB, sorry to hear youre having some side effects, but glad theyre not too debilitating. 

Amber, well done for getting the hang of temping! I once tried for about 4 days and just gave up. At the time I didnt know it was completely useless for me though! Hmmm, I guess the pain could be literally anything, but Id like to think it was a follie growing big and juicy! 

Dream, best of luck with the house move. How exciting just before Christmas! Haha I love the sound of your ND!! Great news about your liver - my blood results are still showing abnormal liver function so maybe you could ask her for some tips for me! My school friend once went to see someone like that (different title but I dont recall what) as she had awful period pains when we were about 14. I remember her saying that the lady put her fingers on her wrist and told her that she had knots in her stomach! It made me laugh so much at the time, but she worked wonders for my friend!


----------



## tbfromlv

Had follicle study done. Largest one was 10mm so doctor was pretty disappointed and it&#8217;s putting me on 5 more days of a higher dose of letrozole and have another follicle study next Friday. Then she just casually said something about me having PCOS.. I was like what? Really? Why am I just now hearing this after all I&#8217;ve been doing with doctors and ultrasounds.. so there&#8217;s that. I didn&#8217;t expect to see much on this scan because I don&#8217;t usually ovulate near Cd 14 like the average Josephine but I guess it&#8217;s better than just sitting around wondering and waiting.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, hmm PCOS? Your AFC was very high so I guess the doctor based it mostly on that because I remember your hormone levels were great! Yeah it makes sense that the dominant follicle isn't that big yet as you usually ovulate a bit later in your cycle. 

So glad there are ultrasounds though, so cool to find out exactly what's going on inside your body instead of just wonder.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I hope by your next follicle study things are looking better!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Amber, me too!

Sunny, i Am not entirely sure where it came from but she mentioned my long/missing cycles and my high amount of follicles. Not sure. Are you testing today?? Any symptomss?


----------



## AmberR

Dream- hope the move went smoothly and you are enjoying your new home! 

Afm, I got my + OPK this morning!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi all :D 

Amber, yay for + OPK!! So glad your cycle is completely back to normal. I'm sure it won't be long now :)

Dream, how did the move go? Are you settled in yet? 

Tb, are you testing with OPK's this cycle? What if it's positive before your next follicle scan? Do you need to let them know?

Steph, I read about your colleagues. People can be real assholes (probably without realizing it) sometimes, pff!!! I don't know how I would have reacted. :hugs:

AFM, still no second line over here, which means that I'm out :( Even though my expectations were low, it still sucks. Even if a line were to magically show up tonight or tomorrow, the chances of it being a viable pregnancy would be very low (due to late implantation).

We have 4 embryos in storage so we'll probably go for a frozen transfer in February. Frozen transfer cycles are much easier on your body so I'm glad we get to try a couple of those before doing the whole fresh thing again :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay amber!! Go get that egg! :) so nice to be back to normal I bet!

Sunny I am so sorry. :( will you guys just try like normal for the next cycle? 

I started doing OPKs the last couple of days. I am also worried about getting a positive before Friday. But I think if I did, they would have me come in that day- not sure what they would do but hopefully I don&#8217;t need to worry about that. My temp dropped today though and usually it&#8217;s only a matter of a few days that I get a positive when my temp dips into the 96s. I haven&#8217;t had any ewcm yet which is always my day before positive indicator so I hopefully still have a couple of days. I&#8217;m just hoping Friday shows better news than last week! 

Dream- how&#8217;s everything getting settled? 

Steph- I guess I&#8217;ll need to catch up on your journal, but hope things are well!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- So sorry :( I didn't realize that frozen cycles are easier on your body. That is good you will be able to try that before doing a fresh cycle again (and hopefully won't need to!)

Tb- hope your + OPK stays away until Friday!


----------



## AmberR

Steph- just read your journal. I can't believe how inconsiderate people can be! You seem to have handled yourself so well though in spite of everything!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I got my positive this evening! we are totally in sync. woohoo! 

I've never gotten a +OPK this early on CD14. The earliest was CD15 but that only happened once. Usually its CD16-18. I have acupuncture tomorrow afternoon, I'm sure my ND will be thrilled. I've also been having way more CM than normal. FX that means something.

Move went great guys thanks for asking. Sooooo much work but it feels amazing to be in the new place. Still tons of boxes everywhere but I made sure our stockings were hung by the fireplace for Santa. heehee.

Sunny - sorry to hear no second line. FX for February!

Steph - I haven't read your journal but I cosign with everyone else without even knowing what happened. People can be jerks.


----------



## AmberR

We are totally in sync this cycle, how neat!


----------



## SunnyBe

I can't believe how in sync you are haha. I hope it means good things will happen for both of you!

Good luck with the follicle scan tomorrow. I hope there's a plump looking follicle ready to be triggered :D 

Yes, a frozen transfer is so easy. You basically skip step 1 through 9 and go straight to transfer as the embryos are just ready to go :) Just some priming with estrogen and progesterone and that's it. I really hope we'll get lucky next time.

Just did my beta today. Already know what the outcome will be but just need to confirm to make sure I can stop the meds.


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - no temp rise yet for you either eh? Hopefully we will both get one tomorrow.


----------



## AmberR

I am really hoping we both get a temp rise tomorrow!! I'm letting it stress me out and I know I shouldn't!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, my follicle study went way better this time. I have two at 23 and 24mm and I think I will be triggering tonight or tomorrow based on what my LH blood test says. My lining was 7.8 on average so that&#8217;s great news.. I had ewcm today anyway so I figured it was happening. Now I&#8217;m wondering.. do both folliclis release an egg since I&#8217;m triggering? Does anyone know?


----------



## AmberR

Yay Tb so glad to hear good news! I'm not sure on the triggering, but it would make sense if both follicles are mature that you could release both. Fx'd for you this cycle!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok, Doctor just called and told me to take the trigger tonight at 8pm! :happydance: She says BD tonight and then Sunday morning at 8 am and Monday and then Wednesday too. (So funny to have a doctor tell you what time of day to BD LOL)

She did say since I had two big follicles that there is an added risk of twins. So I guess the trigger does release them both. Not a big risk but its there. I know medically there is risk to to multiples but right now I am like "Sounds perfect! 2 for 1!":haha:

Amber I see you got your temp rise! Yay! I bet Dream will have hers tomorrow and I'll be just behind her.


----------



## AmberR

How funny for the doctor to tell you when to BD! Yep, finally got my temp raise so I am happy about that!


----------



## Dream143r

Yay for the temp rise Amber. I think I actually O'd on Wednesday. I'm off work this week so I've not been going to bed on time or waking up at the same time so I'm thinking that's really messed with my temps. We'll see what FF has to say within a couple more days.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream yay for the temp rise!! Good news that you don&#8217;t have to decider your O date now.

Afm I triggered last night. I must admit that I was terrified of getting poked. I don&#8217;t even know why, maybe because I was standing up and my DH was doing it instead of a doctor lol but I was shaking! Then it turned out to literally be nothing and I didn&#8217;t even feel put a poke as light as acupuncture lol I felt dumb. Anyway I got the most positive opk of my life today that took almost all the dye for the test line and just a tiny bit for the control lol hope that&#8217;s a good sign! We Bd last night and I&#8217;m not supposed to again until Sunday morning... but I don&#8217;t want to skip today&#8217;s chance? Ughh so tough. I will probably see my temp rise on christmas. &#8220;Merry Christmas you&#8217;ve ovulated TWO eggs&#8221; :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

TB - very exciting stuff. I'd probably freak out necessarily over the shot too. Glad it wasn't a big deal in the end though. I too would feel uneasy about skipping a BD today, will you follow the Dr's orders though? I'm sure they know what's best but I understand how you're feeling.

I think I'm going to start testing NYE, December 31st.

Sunny - what's going on over there?


----------



## tbfromlv

I think I&#8217;m going to ignore the suggestion of not BDing today. I have gobs of EWCM this morning and usually if I have it, it&#8217;s just a little. I also started feeling some O pains so I feel like it would be in our best interest to go ahead and DTD!


----------



## AmberR

Yay you got your temp rise dream! 

Tb- I think I would do the same thing. I never get EWCM so if I did I would definitely BD! Did the doctor tell you the reasoning why they were recommending those days only?

AF is due for me on Jan 5th, not sure yet if I will test early or just wait it out!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow, those are some huge follies :D I'm surprised they were still there actually!! How much IU did you trigger with? Depending on the dose, it can take 10+ days for it to completely leave your body, so there goes testing early! I triggered with half a dose and could still see a line 7 days after triggering. 

I really have a good feeling for the three of you!!

Amber, the doctor probably suggested that because sperm needs time to regenerate. The best samples usually take 2-3 days of abstinence.

Have a great Christmas girls!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that&#8217;s what I was thinking! But I was getting ewcm before the scan so I knew Onwould be coming one way or another! I don&#8217;t know about IU.. just said it was 250mcg? I&#8217;ll have to look again. Yeah no early testing lol which is probably good for me! I have been having O pains today already so I&#8217;m curious when I&#8217;ll actually get the rise. My bet is still on Christmas! 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## AmberR

Merry Christmas ladies! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday celebration :)


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - we both get crosshairs today! woo hoo. 

TB - looks like you're prediction will be right with a Christmas morning temp rise. Thanks Santa


----------



## AmberR

Yay for crosshairs dream!

Will be checking to see your temp rise in the morning tb!


----------



## tbfromlv

Merry Christmas girls! Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## AmberR

You got your temp rise tb! 
Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Just as I had suspected! How was everyone&#8217;s Christmas?


----------



## AmberR

My Christmas was ok, very busy! We have a lot of family to see so it can be exhausting, but I love it anyway! 

My temp dropped today and have been having some mild cramps, might be a good sign? Time will tell!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber 5dpo is a little early I guess but FX it's a nice implantation dip!


----------



## AmberR

Ya dream you are right. Wishful thinking I guess :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey just because it&#8217;s not the most common, doesn&#8217;t mean it isn&#8217;t possible!


----------



## AmberR

True! Earlier in the month I told myself I would wait until AF was overdue to test but I found myself thinking today- only 5 more days to 10 dpo and I can test! Haha!


----------



## SunnyBe

Love seeing those beautiful charts girls :D 5 days may be a little bit too early but maybe you're off a day with ovulation. Keeping everything crossed!

Hope y'all had a great Christmas. Ours was nice and quiet, just the way we like it lol.


----------



## steph1607

Agreed, Sunny, some gorgeous charts going on here! I was so sorry to hear that your first transfer didn't work. We go into it knowing that the chances of it working are lower than the chances of it not working, but it is still gutting. I've just caught up on your blog too- interesting post from your hubby about American vs. European fertility doctors. When will you know exactly when your FET will take place?

When are all you two week waiters going to test?? 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Hubby and I spent it on our own for the first time ever, but saw family on Christmas Eve and Boxing Day, all in all it was very enjoyable. 

We have our next appointment with our clinic next Thursday so will discover more about our FET timeline then, providing they are satisfied with how I'm recovering. I hate admitting it, but I don't feel at all excited about anything, which is a little concerning. I just feel a bit numb about everything.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I am ALWAYS the same way! Lol

I got my crosshairs today! Because I took the trigger shot I don&#8217;t want to test too early. So I think I will wait until 12 dpo which is January 5. That&#8217;s a full two weeks after the shot so I should be good.

Steph- that&#8217;s very normal. I&#8217;m sure once you set a plan about your FET you will feel excited again. You&#8217;re still in limbo land so it makes it hard to be excited, especially after all you went through! How are you feeling physically?

Sunny what is your plan? When do you return to Prague?


----------



## AmberR

Steph- I hope your appointment on Thursday goes well! Once you have a plan in place maybe you will feel more excited about it. You have been through a lot and have been so strong through it all!

Tb- Yay for crosshairs! 

I'll probably wait until 10-12 dpo so New years eve or the couple days after. I'm working over that weekend so hoping that will keep my mind off testing!! We will see how that goes :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

I had another spike this morning. FX my chart goes triphasic but maybe it's just a fluke temp. I woke up around 230am to pee and I usually just sleep though the night. So that may have disrupted my temp.

When I woke up to pee though the weirdest thing. As soon as I put my feet down on the ground I gasped from excruciating pain in my right ankle. I hobbled to the washroom and just hoped it would be gone by morning. Well, it's not. Someone at work is suggesting maybe it's Gout?!?! I don't know anything about Gout. I for sure didn't injury it yesterday I was fine. It's not swollen or bruised or anything but just to touch it hurt and walking is horrible. I almost cried putting my boot on. Anyways, I'm drinking lots of water and praying it passes soon, whatever it is.

This week was also the first Wednesday I've not been to acupuncture since starting my weekly sessions 6 weeks ago. (My ND is on vacation for 2 weeks, see her again January 10). No way that's related right?


----------



## tbfromlv

FXd that&#8217;s a good sign Dream! 

As for the foot thing, that is awfully strange. Does it feel like it&#8217;s in the ligaments and tendons or the bones? I don&#8217;t know much about gout but from what I do know,it does sound like what you described. I don&#8217;t think it has anything to do with missing acupuncture though! If it doesn&#8217;t go away in a few days, I&#8217;d say go get it checked out!... after getting sick last cycle I did read that your body sometimes will lower it&#8217;s immune system to allow for implantation! So maybe that&#8217;s what&#8217;s going on? Just throwing some ideas out :)

AFM- I keep dreaming of little ones. No other symptoms yet but only 4dpo here. Looking back, I never had any obvious symptoms anyhow lol I think knowing I can&#8217;t test early is making the tww more bareable


----------



## AmberR

Dream and tb your temps are looking so good! Mine are kind of all over the place. I hope that's Ok! I guess it's fine since they are still over the coverline. I've been wondering why they are so much lower than other charts I have seen.

Dream, it's strange that your ankle pain came out of nowhere! From what I understand about gout is it normally shows up in toes and fingers, but I guess it could show up in any joint. If it doesn't get better in a few days I would get it checked out! I don't think it would have anything to do with skipping acupuncture though.

Several ladies at work are pregnant. People keeping saying to me "be careful, or you'll be next." As if that's a bad thing... and then I had a coworker complaining that she would rather be partying over the holidays but instead she is stuck feeling crappy because of being pregnant. I kind of wanted to smack her.

Gosh, this TWW is hard! I so just want to know! If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I just would like to move on. I'm just feeling kind over it right now. I think the holidays make it worse. Anyway, sorry to be a Debbie downer!

On a more positive note I think I'll go shopping today or tomorrow and spend my Christmas gift cards :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I wouldn&#8217;t worry about your temps. Everyone&#8217;s charts are so different and I don&#8217;t think it really matters too significantly. I remember thinking CT had some weird temps but then lo and behold she was pregnant! So don&#8217;t worry about your temps!

I think I&#8217;ve mentioned my SIL on here before-she &#8220;accidentally&#8221; go pregnant the same month we started trying. Then proceeded to complain to me the entire pregnancy.. even when I offered a glimmer of light &#8220;at least it will be worth it in the end&#8221; kind of stuff and she always basically said &#8220;I don&#8217;t think so!&#8221; Well, baby was born in August, her mom lives with them and she always has excuses for not taking care of the baby. I was there for 7 hours on Christmas.. she didn&#8217;t change feed or even pick up the baby once! It&#8217;s been really hard. I also had friends announce they were pregnant this Christmas and it&#8217;s just so hard not to feel envy. 

Amber, don&#8217;t give up. I know how exhausting TTC is and sometimes feel the same way, but I can&#8217;t imagine going through life without growing my family. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## AmberR

Thanks Tb! It's nice to be able to vent on here. How frustrating that must be with your SIL. I can't even imagine not doing anything to care for my child for 7 hours! That just blows my mind.

I just hate not knowing but I think we all have that in common! I have been tryting to tell myself to be patient. 
My dog chewed up my thermometer today, what a stinker! I guess I will just use a regular thermometer for now.

Just have to hold on to hope that one day we will all have little ones to complete our families :)


----------



## AmberR

Had some pink tinged CM when I wiped today. Only 8 dpo. I had a cycle in May when I started spotting with AF early and I'm afraid that is happening again. Time will tell...


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber is could be IB! Perfect timing for it! FX&#8217;d!


----------



## AmberR

I guess you're right tb. Will be interesting to see what happens. From what I've seen IB is kind of rare though? Wish I had a crystal ball lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah, but rare doesn&#8217;t mean impossible! Some people have to get it! Also, that&#8217;s what I thought last cycle :) I&#8217;d say if it is, give it two or three more days and take a FRER!


----------



## CTgirl

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in to say hello and to wish you Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. May 2018 be your lucky year! FX for you guys in the TWW. Hoping to hear some positive news soon.

Amber, I know IB is rare but I had it - it lasted 2 to 3 days. I was so down because I thought I was getting AT early. FX for you that this is it!

Sunny, so sorry your first try didn't work. When are you going back?

Sending love and baby dust to you all!


----------



## AmberR

So good to hear from you CT! Thanks for giving me some hope :) Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Dream143r

CT good to hear from you. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Well it was 2 horrible days with my ankle but today I woke up and it was 95% healed by noon all the pain was completely gone. I guess I'll never know what that was but I'm just happy it's over.

Tomorrow is 10dpo so I'm going to start testing. Not feeling super optimistic. We didn't BD a ton around O time this cycle but we know it only takes 1 time so FX.


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies

Happy New Years Eve

Well I tested FMU this morning with an IC and a dollar store cassette. Both bfn. Pics are attached for your entertainment but theres truely nothing to look at. I will try again tomorrow. According to FF AF is due Friday.
 



Attached Files:







20171231_103201.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 3









20171231_103447.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- hope everything is well! Thanks for dropping in!!

Dream- it&#8217;s early, but you know that. Also.. I couldn&#8217;t get wondfo to show much but vvfl anything hardly even when I had dark FRER lines. They were maybe squinted. I don&#8217;t know if they aren&#8217;t as sensitive as they claim or if I always have crappy ones lol

Afm- my chart is being kind of weird. I hit one temperature and just kind of stayed there. I had a dip this morning but I re-tested and re-tested and it wasn&#8217;t a dip anymore so :shrug: I hope it&#8217;s not a bad thing!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- So glad to hear your ankle is feeling better! Sorry about the BFN :(

Tb- your temps are so consistent! You are planning to test Jan 5th if I remember right?

Afm, started with light pink spotting on Friday and then yesterday had red spotting a little heavier, enough that I had to wear a liner but it's completely stopped today. Temp is still up but I had to use a different thermometer that is not made for bbt so I don't know how accurate that is. BFN on wondfo today. Not sure what is going on! Oh and some cramping today...

Hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve! I will be in bed early as I work today and tomorrow :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber sorry for the BFN. You have time and your chart still looks good! I think you just had IB! Do you have any FRER? And yes I think the 5th is when I will start. I will be 12dpo then and the HCG from trigger should definitely be gone so if a line it&#8217;s likely a real line. I have a love hate with testing early. I kind of want to go buy a Walmart cheapie just to see if the hcg is still there now or not lol we will see! I don&#8217;t know if we will be able to stay up tonight lol we are normally early risers and early to bed-ers lol Happy New Year!


----------



## AmberR

I don't have any frer... I have a hard time spending that much money on them lol! I might get one later this week if I'm still getting BFN on the ICs and if AF is late. Last time my BFP showed up on dollar store test and wondfo IC so Idk, we will see what happens!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- look at you&#8217;re chart girl- did you test again?
Dream- waiting for yours too!


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, not trying to get your hopes up but I stopped bleeding on the Thursday (started Monday or Tuesday night) and took a test on the Saturday... So you never know. Plus that dip!


----------



## AmberR

Still BFN for me this morning! CT was your bleeding bright red or light? It was bright red yestday but only a very small amount. Usually I start spotting before AF but seems like it should have showed up in full force by now. Although my periods are usually very light so who knows?

Also, I had very broken sleep last night due to fireworks so temp might not be totally accurate!


----------



## CTgirl

Amber, I had a tiny amount of bright red but the rest was pink-brown. Enough that I had to wear a liner. FX it's not AF saying hello!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I'm liking the looks of your chart for sure. FX your tests are just not sensitive enough to pic up your BFP yet.

TB - Your chart is looking good as always.

Steph - I hope you're feeling a little better. How did your appointment go last week?

Another couple BFNs for me this morning. I'll try a FRER tomorrow depending on my temp and how I feel. Feeling pretty out today but I've been hearing a long of crappy things about the Easy @Home IC strips lately. The other test I've been using this cycle is just a dollar store cassette so who knows how sensitive those things actually are either. (box says 20miu)
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-01-01 at 10.52.06 AM (1).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 2









WhatsApp Image 2018-01-01 at 10.52.06 AM.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I&#8217;ve heard the same about the easy @home. Do you have Walmart where you are? They have a cheapie that&#8217;s really sensitive- picked up what the FRER picked up last cycle. And they are less than a dollar lol sorry about the BFN. Hope you&#8217;re BFP is coming in the next few days!


----------



## Dream143r

Yeah TB we have Walmarts but they don't carry the same .88 cent tests as in the States. I wish I could get my hand on some of those I've seen some ladies get clear lines on the walmart cheapies before FRERs even.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dang! Can you get them online? I mean, hopefully you won&#8217;t need them but if there is a next cycle, I wonder if you can do that? Anyway FXd your BFP is coming!

Afm-my temps are just hanging out.. I&#8217;ve definitely never had a chart like this. Super strange. I&#8217;ve been having some uterine cramps today. I&#8217;m praying it&#8217;s implantation!


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh you guys... I got a very faint line tonight after only a 3 hour hold. For some reason I just had to test... especially since I had no spotting today at all! I seriously can't believe it. Maybe my eyes are deceiving me? I tried to post a pic but it says file too large. I will try to figure out how to post it!

Tb- hope those cramps you were feeling are implantation!!

Dream- fx'd you wake up to a BFP in the morning :)


----------



## CTgirl

Eek Amber!!! Can't wait to see your test this morning! So excited for you!

TB, FX it's implantation!!!


----------



## steph1607

Hey girls! Happy New Year and all that!

CT, great to hear from you, glad everything is going well. You're going to be a mum THIS YEAR, how exciting!!

Amber!!!!! I hate this time difference sometimes, hurry up and wake up and test! Fingers so tightly crossed for you.

TB, I so hope the pain you had was implantation :hugs:

Dream, I second what Amber said, hoping you will wake up to good news.

Sunny, how's everything with you??

AFM, back at word today sadly! But on the bright side it means I'm definitely feeling better. Had my first workout in about 8 weeks this morning and I think I'm definitely going to suffer when I go back to the athletics track tomorrow night! We have our appointment this Thursday morning. Looking forward to getting a timeline, but dreading having the womb scratch procedure again. Got my latest blood test results back last week and my liver function is almost back to normal. Of course, I celebrated that on Sunday night :haha: I hadn't touched any alcohol since August so it went straight to my head!

Wishing you all so much happiness for 2018 <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber!! Ahh! We want to see this test! Also, the same thing was happening to me so I did a screenshot and cropped it, for whatever reason, that worked. Hurry up and wake up!! Lol

Steph- so glad things are back to normal! Liver functions great it sounds :haha: Your body should catch up to your workouts in about a week or so, but taking time off definitely kicks your butt when you start back! Excited for your appointment!

Afm has a dip in temps this morning. I am praying this is the good dip and it will shoot back up tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

oooohhhh Amber. Yes! Praying this is it.

TB - isn't 9dpo the most common implantation day? It's a good day to temp dip! FX

My FRER was negative. I'm calling it for this cycle. Plus my temp drop this morning. Just waiting for AF now. I had a bit of a meltdown in the car in the parking lot before coming inside to work. I'm just reminding myself that it's okay to feel hurt but to try my best not to dwell on it. There are so many blessings around me that I have to be grateful for.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy New Year ladies!!

Amber, come on :D WE WANT TO SEE!!! Keeping everything crossed this is it!

Tb, you had a clear implantation dip the last time too right? It seems to be right on schedule too :) 

Dream, so sorry for your BFN. It doesn't get any easier now does it :( 

Steph, happy to hear everything is almost back to normal for you! How are things at work? If you're really not feeling up for the endometrial scratch, you can just ask them to ditch it. There's not really any clear proven benefit to having it done anyway, at least not for women without a history of repeated IVF failures.

Ct, time flies!! Just a few more months :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes I had a dip last cycle and the my first BFP cycle. I just hope it goes up! Dream, I have read that 9dpo is the most common implantation day so I&#8217;m keeping my FXd hard! I&#8217;ve been having some strange cramping all morning and low back pain.. haven&#8217;t even gone to workout yet! 

Sunny- how are things with you? When are you going back to Prague?

Amber- we are all very (im)patiently waiting here! 

Dream so sorry about the temp drop and bfn. It&#8217;s no easier every cycle. Take your time to feel down, but not too long! :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







20180102_063732.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes!!! I see it!! :happydance: omg congrats Amber!! I hope it gets darker and is sticky!!


----------



## AmberR

Steph- hope you have a wonderful first day back to work! Glad your liver function is improving! Looking forward to hearing an update from your appointment on Thursday!

Tb- I bet that's your implantation dip!!

Dream- so very sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Sunny- how are you doing and what are the next steps?


----------



## steph1607

Amber I can see that so clearly!!! Everything crossed for you :hugs:

Sunny, you're right about the scratch, and they did give me the choice of not having it again. But it's one of those situations where I just think for the sake of a a couple of hours of discomfort, I might as well give it a go. That said, I want to talk to them on Thursday about switching my progesterone injections for the suppositories. I've had some kind of mental block about them since being in hospital, and my husband won't be able to inject for me into my bum, and so I'd have to do it in my thigh. I just can't face it.

When are you flying back to Prague?


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, yesss :D :D :D I see it too! Are you 12 DPO today? This is so exciting!!

Tb, that sounds very promising! Are you testing tomorrow? 

Steph, I completely understand. You just want to give it your best shot and feel that you've done everything you could. The suppositories are great (well, compared to the injections that is) and it gets the progesterone right where it's supposed to go. Hope your clinic will let you switch.

I'm supposed to wait two periods before planning the transfer. I'm not sure if the cycle after that will be the cycle where they do the transfer or if that's the cycle I have to start birth control pills and transfer the next cycle. I'll send an email to the clinic about it. So it'll be mid February or mid/late March for me I think.


----------



## CTgirl

Amber I see it!!! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## AmberR

Suuny- yep I'm 12 dpo today. Fx'd for your transfer in Feb/March. Did you say that a frozen transfer is more successful or easier on your body rather than a fresh transfer?

Steph- hope they will let you switch to the suppositories instead. That sounds much better than injections! 

Tb and CT- Thanks! I sure hope that little line gets darker, it's so light!


----------



## tbfromlv

I was out shopping and picked up a couple of the Walmart 88 cent tests lol Amber you motivated me to test before Friday! :haha: 

Amber- will you get a beta done? 

Steph- I hope you can switch. my suppositories used to be white, but now they are a rusty red which makes it look like I&#8217;m spotting heavily when I wake up (a man must have thought of that!) So dumb. But, I feel like I can tell the difference. Ha.

Sunny- I heard FET has a higher success rate too.


----------



## AmberR

Thanks for reminding me tb! My midwife did say that I can get my HCG tested if I want. AF is due on Friday so I think I will call and see if I can get my levels checked next week.

Can't wait to see your test!


----------



## tbfromlv

So I went ahead and peed on a stick... Im sure the upload is killing this but I believe I might have a vvvfl...?!
 



Attached Files:







10DB360A-FFE9-47D2-B456-23661A5E2850.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CTgirl

TB I see that one too!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww what a lucky month for our little crew. 

Tb and Amber I see both of those lines clearly!


----------



## AmberR

I see it tb!!


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m trying not to get too excited. It&#8217;s gotta keep getting darker so I know it&#8217;s real!


----------



## tbfromlv

Im trying not to get too excited. Its gotta keep getting darker so I know its real!


----------



## AmberR

Might go to Wal-Mart and get some 88 cent tests and a couple frers. I need to see a line on another brand of test before I'm completely convinced lol!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber :haha: do it! I will totally feed your POAS addiction!


----------



## steph1607

Ahhh you two!!!! Can't wait for you to get up and test today!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so I dropped my first test this morning and scratched it and yeah it&#8217;s no good. It looked probably the same as yesterday. I got paranoid and used my FRER lol with THIRD morning urine :haha: so can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







9C10288F-C524-4AE3-A5DB-FAD93D78E11A.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## steph1607

Yes!! I can just about see it, and if that was with the third, I think it's pretty good! How many DPO are you?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I see it! I think that's a good line for it being 3rd morning urine!!

So I got some 88 cent tests and frers yesterday. The 88 cent test is very faint but the frer has a little better line!
 



Attached Files:







20180103_070643.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

It&#8217;s much clearer IRL. I&#8217;m only 10dpo


----------



## AmberR

Oh yes forgot you were only 10 dpo tb! I wasn't even getting a hint of a line at 10 dpo!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that looks good!!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - that's beautiful. Freaking gorgeous.

TB - I see yours too!

My temp stayed relatively the same this morning but I feel AF. She's not here officially but she's a knocking. Pulling/tightness feeling in the uterus which has been my final symptom before her arrival since starting with acupuncture. The bright side is I used to have 31-33 day cycles a couple 35 day cycles even. But since starting with my ND my last cycle was 29 days and this one if AF comes later today as I'm expecting will be a textbook 28 days. A textbook cycle may not get me pregnant but it helps me feel a sense of comfort that things are functioning as they should.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that&#8217;s great that your cycle is normalizing. FXd AF stays away!! Hopefully the more regular your cycle, the better chance of Concieving? :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I would think a more regular cycle would be a better chance of conceiving! I'm still holding out hope that AF doesn't show up for you!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Can I join you lovelies? TTC my rainbow baby, which is also baby #1. Had some spotting at 8 and 9 DPO, that was light pink/brown and stopped, along with bad cramping, also I'm just generally in weird moods. Not like me. But I am doing way too much reading and driving myself crazy, and losing hope. AF is supposed to show her ugly face around Monday. Guess we will see. It's taking all my will power not to test now at 10/11 DPO (I'm not sure if you include Ovulation day in that or not)


----------



## steph1607

Welcome, Cowgirl! We have a great group going here, with lots of excitement these past two or three days!

I think we can all relate to doing too much reading and driving ourselves round the bend. If you can hold out testing until Monday then great, if not, maybe test over the weekend. TB just got a line at 10DPO.

Which country are you in?

TB and Amber, all the excitement is just too much :haha:

Got my appointment at 10am (6am at the moment!) so I will update this afternoon.


----------



## CTgirl

Welcome Cowgirl! The spotting and cramping sounds positive. I wouldn't be able to hold out though haha.

Steph, good luck for your appointment!

TB and Amber, today's pics please!

Dream, how are you feeling?


----------



## tbfromlv

My line did not get any darker this morning. It may have gotten lighter even. This sucks.


----------



## CTgirl

Don't worry yet TB! Give it a few days. Thinking of you! X


----------



## Dream143r

TB - you had an HCG shot right? I hope the line wasn't still leftover from that. Grrrr. FX tomorrow's test darkens back up.

Impatiently waiting to see Amber's test for today.

Well you can all see my nose dive. Was hoping for AF yesterday to give myself a 28 day cycle but looks like it will be today. 29 days is consistent with last cycle and still a great improvement.

Welcome cowgirl.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream, yes I did. That&#8217;s what I was worried about. However my doctor said it should be out of my system within four days of taking a shot. But I guess maybe not. Oh well, I am early enough that maybe I can still get a real positive. Or get darker.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sorry about AF dream. That&#8217;s a bummer. At least your cycles are getting more normal. Fx next cycle


----------



## steph1607

Sorry TB, we all know it's not over until it's over though. Hang in there.

Appointment went well this morning. The endometrial scratch was nowhere near as painful as before for some reason, my ovaries are definitely back to normal size and I have no fluid left, so all good. I wasn't really expecting the FET preparation to begin so soon (not sure why I wasn't!), but it starts today. I start Suprecur injections today and take Provera for five days to bring on a period. I call the clinic on Day 3 to arrange a scan for Day 10. On Day 3 I start Progynova tablets and baby aspirin. Then if everything looks good at the Day 10 scan, I will begin progesterone and transfer will be at some point a week or so later. My embryos were frozen on Day 1 so depending on how they thaw transfer could be either day 2, day 3, or day 5. My poor stomach has only just stopped being bruised!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Steph. I&#8217;m trying not to worry too much yet. I am only 11dpo so even if that was a glass positive, I could still be just getting a true positive. I&#8217;ll keep testing. If it&#8217;s bfn completely by Monday (15 dpo) I&#8217;ll stop progesterone and move on. 


Wow so you have like 3-4 weeks before transfer! That&#8217;s awesome. When will they thaw the embryos?


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh my, I missed so much!! Amber, your line looks amazing! Hope your beta shows excellent numbers :)

Sorry about AF Dream :( Even though you knew it was coming, it still sucks.

Tb, it could have very well been leftover hCG. I don't know why the doctor told you it'd be out of your system in 4 days because that's just not very likely. The half life of hCG is about 30 hours so that basically means the amount left gets cut in half every 30 hours. So if you had a 250 &#956;g Ovidrel shot (which is about 6,500 IU of hCG) you could technically have about 25 IU left after 10 days (240 hours). So a FRER would be able to pick that up easily. 

Everyone is different and some people might get rid of the hCG faster or slower than others. I stopped testing a week after my 5,000 IU of hCG shot as the line was clearly getting lighter every day. I was still able to see it after 7 days though. This reminds me I should really write all of that down in a blog post soon haha.

It's still early and your temp looks amazing, so I have a great feeling about it :D

Steph, so glad to hear the scratch wasn't that bad! Things are moving so fast, can't believe you'll be PUPO in just a few weeks :D Do you feel ready? 

Welcome cowgirl!


----------



## AmberR

Top test is yesterday, bottom is today. They look about the same to me. I was hoping for darker! Now I'm debating on buying more frers! Maybe I will just call my midwife and get my HCG level drawn instead.

Thanks sunny!

Tb- so sorry your test was lighter today. I hope it wasn't picking up leftover HCG from your shot!

Steph- wow things are happening so quickly, how exciting!!

Dream- sorry about the temp drop. Glad you cycle is becoming more regular though, that has to be a good sign!

Welcome cowgirl!
 



Attached Files:







20180104_071839.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks for the welcome lovelies! I am in the great white snowy North of Canada! 

Glad your appointment went well Steph! FX for you and you're sticky bean!


----------



## AmberR

Cowgirl how many dpo are you? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Amber- 11/12 DPO planning on testing on Monday had light pink and brown spotting on the 1st and 2nd which never happens to me


----------



## AmberR

Cowgirl- I had both light pink and red spotting on 8-10 dpo and got a BFP at 12 dpo. Fx'd for you!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Thanks! FX crossed for you too! I'm trying to hold out testing till Monday when AF is due to show her ugly face but then temptation is real!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well poo! Hopefully I get a real BFP soon! 11 dpo today so there is a chance!! 

Amber I bet it gets much darker in the next day or two!

Cowgirl- welcome and FXd!!

Dream- you have anything different going on this new cycle?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Symptoms keep piling up! I'm not sure if I'm imagining things or they're really happening my nipples constantly feel wet even tho there is nothing coming out of them. Good? Bad? Anyone know? Am I going crazy?


----------



## steph1607

Sorry Cowgirl, I have no idea about that symptom! You're doing very well holding out though!

Hope today brings different news for you TB.

Sunny, I think I feel ready... I don't really know, still feel weird about everything. Just eager to get cracking I think. How's everything with you?

Also, for anyone who has taken Provera, how long did it take after stopping for your period to start? I have taken similar drugs before but never Provera. I've read that it can take up to 14 days? That would be a little annoying!


----------



## CTgirl

Cowgirl, never heard of that symptom, but that's not to say it isn't one...

TB, I hadn't read that you got an HCG shot - must have missed it when catching up on everyone's news. That could be why you got a positive, but you're not ruled out yet! 

Amber, can't wait to see today's pic! 

Hi to the rest of you!

AFM, I'm back at work today. I didn't want to start on a Monday and wanted to save as much of my leave to add on to maternity leave (we get 4 months here), so decided to come back on a Friday and ease into things. I pulled my neck out during the night on Wednesday night so am in agony and can't take anything besides Panado, which is like Smarties for me. I've been putting doctor-approved rub on it and using a heat pad, but of course in my rush to get to work this morning I left it all at home. Grr. So am just trying to do some stretches. 6.5 hours until hometime! Haha, I'm SO bored!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh CT that sounds awful. Let the home time countdown begin.

Officially CD 1 today. As always it a relief to just start fresh. The last few days were rough knowing AF is coming and just waiting for her. Today I feel better. I have my annual physical with my family doctor scheduled this month. So I'll let her know we are STILL TTC and see if she's got any direction for us. The date my physical is scheduled is after O. Is it okay to get a pap during the LP when TTC? I mean I'll ask her at the time for sure just wondering if you guys know?

Amber - let's see more tests!! heehee

TB - FX your line is darker today!

Steph - Glad that procedure was less painful this time around. Can't wait for your transfer coming up.

Ladies I'm in Toronto if you recall its -24C this morning and -35C with the windchill. AKA its FREEZING! BRRRRR.


----------



## AmberR

Test this morning is on the bottom. It's not really getting any darker :( Turns out my midwife doesn't want to draw any HCG levels unless I'm having bleeding or pain. I'm fine with that because with my MMC my levels would have been fine anyway. The only thing that will make we feel better is seeing a heartbeat and that won't be until 9 weeks or so. I have 2 frers left so will test evey other day to see if there is any progression. On the bright side my IC was a little darker!
 



Attached Files:







20180105_052637.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AmberR

Steph- I'm not sure about the provera. I hope it doesn't take 14 days to work though! 

CT- sorry to hear about your neck. Hope you have an ok day at work (it is work after all :haha:) and feel better soon!

Dream- darn AF! I'm not sure about getting a pap during the TWW. When I got mine last year it was before O if I remember right.

Also wanted to add I'm having mild AF cramps since yesterday. I'm hoping that's a good sign, but it really feels like AF will start any minute. CT- curious if you had anything like that early on?


----------



## tbfromlv

Cowgirl- never seen that symptom but everyone is different! I wouldn&#8217;t doubt it lol

Steph- I had heard it can take up to 10 days after your last pill, but I&#8217;ve never ended up taking it yet. Hopefully it doesn&#8217;t take that long for you! I know if it&#8217;s anything like progesterone, I start 1-2 days after I stop taking it. 

Amber, it does look a little lighter, but that could just be the dye amount and it still being early! FXd 

Dream- I&#8217;m not sure about the pap- I don&#8217;t imagine it being bad, it&#8217;s just the external part of the cervix. 

Afm- bfn today. Must have been the trigger. I knew I should have waited. I guess there&#8217;s still a chance, but I&#8217;m 12dpo, I doubt I&#8217;ll get a BFP by Sunday. I&#8217;m actually super sad. I knew everything was perfect this time so it just sucks.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

2 more days to wait then I can justify testing! If AF doesn't get me!


----------



## tbfromlv

My BBs started hurting bad today. That&#8217;s not been a pre-AF symptom for me. Only had it my two BFP cycles. I know it&#8217;s super unlikely but.. I guess I can hold on to a shred of hope, right?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Mine have been itchy and sore, and have been continuing to get cramps. Still no signs of AF approaching though. She is supposed to be due on Monday.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- that sounds promising since that was a sign on your BFP cycles! I still have my fx'd for you!

Cowgirl- I admire your strength to not test! Monday will be here beforw we know it!


----------



## CTgirl

TB and Cowgirl, FX for you.

Amber, I had mild cramps until around 10 or 11 weeks. I spoke to some friends and they also experienced it - I was terrified because I thought it was the end for me but turns out it's quite natural.

Dream, hope you're keeping warm!

AFM, neck is so much better today! Thank goodness because I really can't afford to go to a physio. Hubby has been massaging which helps.


----------



## SunnyBe

Cowgirl, how long have you been TTC? Have you had these symptoms during any of your previous cycles? Good luck on Monday!!

Steph, so how does that work with the tiny 1-day old embryos. Do they thaw them in batches of 4 or 5 a couple days before your planned transfer and see how many get to day 3 and if they're doing well, wait until day 5 for transfer? Or will they start the thaw right now and refreeze the ones that make it to day 3 or 5? 

Ct, ahh so sorry to hear about your neck but glad you're feeling a bit better. That's great that you're getting 4 months! Although I know it's nothing compared to some countries where you get a year. Does your DH get paternity leave as well? 

Dream, I always feel the same way on CD1. It feels like a fresh start. Especially when you know it's coming. I had a PAP smear the day after O and the doctor said it was fine. Stay warm!!

Amber, how are your tests looking? I really hope they'll get darker! Could it be that your urine was less concentrated? If you want to get your hCG levels checked anyway, you can order it yourself through walkinlab.com or requestatest.com or any of those. It doesn't cost much and you just log in to get the results 24 hours later. Did that myself 2 weeks ago. I get what you're saying about not feeling safe until you see that heartbeat though. 


Tb, that's a very good sign if you've only had that during your BFP cycles! I really hope you'll update us showing some beautiful lines today.

AFM, not much going on. The clinic will email me with my new protocol in 2 weeks. Started OPKs yesterday and it was awfully dark already (CD13 but I usually don't O until CD 21). Not sure if I just about missed it or if it's still getting darker. Let's see what my temp does.


----------



## steph1607

Ooh Sunny, looks like we'll be fairly close together again. Are you trying naturally this cycle, or are you not supposed to have unprotected sex before starting preparation for your FET? Are you still feeling positive about everything?
Apparently our embryos are in two 'straws' - 7 in one and 8 in the other. When the clinic confirm that my lining is good to go, they will thaw the straw of 8 and see how they get on. Obviously I could get called to transfer on day 2 or 3, but because my recipient got some good blasts, they're hopeful I'll get some day 5s. If I get more than one blast, they can be refrozen (at a cost, of course!)

TB and Amber, looking forward to hearing from you this weekend.

Dream, Happy New Cycle! Here's hoping that your new lovely (almost textbook length) previous cycle will continue and this will be the month for you.

Cowgirl, almost time to test!!

CT, glad your neck is better, neck pain is horrid, isn't it? Are you planning on just taking the four months maternity leave? Are you able to take more unpaid if you were in a financial position to do so?

How much maternity leave do you USA and Canada ladies get out of interest? In my current job, I'll get about 10-11 months paid which is decent.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well bfn today and no sore bbs any more. Oh well I guess I&#8217;m out. I kind of want to just take the femera I have waiting at the pharmacy and Estradiol I still have and just follow opks this cycle instead of doing the whole monitored thing. Idk. 

Ct glad you&#8217;re feeling better 4 months sounds nice..

Steph- 10-11 months that makes me want to cry. We get 6 weeks. Expensive fertility help with no coverage and then no time off. If you get a c section ya 8. However I pay a bit extra every month to have what&#8217;s called short term disability so I can take up to 12 weeks. Since I&#8217;m a teacher my ideal situation would have been to give birth in late February so then after 12 weeks I would then pick up with my 10 weeks of summer vacation. But at this point I just want to have babies and I could care less which month they came lol

Did I mention my best friends 21 year old hot mess sister (no job no relationship no school) got knocked up.. with twins? And even though she&#8217;s only 5.5 weeks she posts it on FB several times a day. Ugh. It&#8217;s just so unfair sometimes.

Dream- fresh start! Let&#8217;s do this.


----------



## steph1607

Oh wow TB, thats crazy.

https://www.gov.uk/maternity-pay-leave/leave

This is our government website about it. You get 52 weeks off but not all paid, that part depends on your employer and mine has quite good maternity pay. 

Sorry that you think this cycle has been a no. When do you need to decide whether to do a monitored cycle or not? 

Oh for goodness sake, dont you just despair of some people. My Facebook is always full of pregnancies and babies. Only of my husbands best friends announced last April that his girlfriend of 6 months was pregnant (accident of course...) the gorgeous baby arrived in October, just as we started IVF, and then a few days after I came out of hospital, we heard from another of his friends (In a relationship for less than a year) telling us that he wanted to tell us first because of our ordeal that his girlfriend is now pregnant. Accident too, of course...


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I&#8217;ll have to decide real quick. I just want to not think about it every day of my life. I&#8217;d love to stop temping but I don&#8217;t even have regular enough cycles to take a chill cycle lol I have no idea when O will or won&#8217;t come it&#8217;s just .. so much. You guys know that though. 

Oh yeah so many announcements. One of my college friends just announced pregnancy with twins too. At least they are married.. I&#8217;m happy that they get to enjoy that blessing but it&#8217;s frustrating that we still haven&#8217;t, especially when we are doing everything in our power to make it happen. And they don&#8217;t even realize how lucky they are! The accidents of short or non existent relationships kills me the most though. I have a friend I worked with that planned both of hers. She wanted to get pregnant in June (same reason I gave about the extending leave into summer time) and she did. First try. Then with second she said she wanted an April baby so they waited until August to try and she had an April baby. ?!?!?!?


----------



## AmberR

CT- glad your neck is feeling better! It is reassuring to hear the cramps are normal, thank you!

Steph- hope the transfer goes smoothly for you! As tb said- we only get 6 weeks maternity pay, 8 weeks if recovering from a c-section. At my job I am able to take up to 4 months off total but I have to use PTO that I have saved up.

Tb- so sorry tb. I just can't believe how many people get pregnant on accident. I really can't even wrap by brain around it.

Dream- hoping this cycle if yours! 

Sunny- thank you for the idea. I will have to look into those labs. 

Afm, I've decided to stop testing for now. The tests are not getting any darker and I'm stressing out about it. I have no control over the outcome so no matter what happens I don't want to spend my weekend stressed. Maybe will test with a frer again next week. Still an having mild cramps occasionally.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

SunnyBe said:


> Cowgirl, how long have you been TTC? Have you had these symptoms during any of your previous cycles? Good luck on Monday!!
> 
> Steph, so how does that work with the tiny 1-day old embryos. Do they thaw them in batches of 4 or 5 a couple days before your planned transfer and see how many get to day 3 and if they're doing well, wait until day 5 for transfer? Or will they start the thaw right now and refreeze the ones that make it to day 3 or 5?
> 
> Ct, ahh so sorry to hear about your neck but glad you're feeling a bit better. That's great that you're getting 4 months! Although I know it's nothing compared to some countries where you get a year. Does your DH get paternity leave as well?
> 
> Dream, I always feel the same way on CD1. It feels like a fresh start. Especially when you know it's coming. I had a PAP smear the day after O and the doctor said it was fine. Stay warm!!
> 
> Amber, how are your tests looking? I really hope they'll get darker! Could it be that your urine was less concentrated? If you want to get your hCG levels checked anyway, you can order it yourself through walkinlab.com or requestatest.com or any of those. It doesn't cost much and you just log in to get the results 24 hours later. Did that myself 2 weeks ago. I get what you're saying about not feeling safe until you see that heartbeat though.
> 
> 
> Tb, that's a very good sign if you've only had that during your BFP cycles! I really hope you'll update us showing some beautiful lines today.
> 
> AFM, not much going on. The clinic will email me with my new protocol in 2 weeks. Started OPKs yesterday and it was awfully dark already (CD13 but I usually don't O until CD 21). Not sure if I just about missed it or if it's still getting darker. Let's see what my temp does.


Been TTC since August. Never had any of these symptoms besides cramping especially not very light spotting a week before AF is due for 2 days then it stopping. That has NEVER happened before. Even with my MC I didn't have the spotting. Just the morning sickness


----------



## Dream143r

In Canada we have the option of take 12 or 18 months. You still get the same amount of money though. So if you take the 18 months you will get smaller payments but over a longer period of time.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Meh. I don't know if it was the stress of work, or what is going on but I'm going back to having reserved hope about being pregnant. My brain just keeps going "don't get your hopes up."


----------



## CTgirl

Our law is 4 months unpaid but some companies choose to pay. I get 3 paid and 1 unpaid so will need to claim from the Unemployment Insurance Fund but they are useless and if you get 10% of your salary you're lucky.

Sorry TB, it's not easy hearing about everyone falling pregnant. It really does seem unfair doesn't It?

Cowgirl, why don't you test? Or are you still holding out for Monday?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

CTgirl said:


> Our law is 4 months unpaid but some companies choose to pay. I get 3 paid and 1 unpaid so will need to claim from the Unemployment Insurance Fund but they are useless and if you get 10% of your salary you're lucky.
> 
> Sorry TB, it's not easy hearing about everyone falling pregnant. It really does seem unfair doesn't It?
> 
> Cowgirl, why don't you test? Or are you still holding out for Monday?

Still holding out for Monday


----------



## AmberR

Ok so I know I said I wouldn't test but I did test with a wondfo today and it's getting darker. Won't test again until Wednesday as I'll be 5 weeks then and if I get a darker line I will step away from the tests lol!

Dream- wow the maternity leave in Canda sounds amazing! 

Can't wait to see your test tomorrow cowgirl!

Tb- your temp still looks good. How long is your LP normally?


----------



## CTgirl

Yay Amber!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT- it feels that way sometimes and other times I&#8217;m like yay! And feel fine knowing someday I&#8217;ll be there. Just the rollercoaster of emotions while TTC lol

Amber- great news, of course it&#8217;s hard not to test when your worried! And my normal LP is 14 days so it was bfn today so I&#8217;m out. 

Cowgirl can&#8217;t wait to see your test!


----------



## Dream143r

Cowgirl - let's see that test!

CD4 - AF is gone. Shorter period, only 3 days and day 1 and 3 were pretty light. I'm usually 4 days medium flow. I'll mention it to my ND on Wednesday when I see her next.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

https://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah291/MushusMomma/20180108_094039_zpsnoyb8kqq.jpg

Unless you all can see something I can't. That's a BFN screaming in my face. But if the witch doesn't show up by Friday I will test again. Could have my dates mixed up and it be to early. Who knows. I won't let it get to me too much, Cause I don't count myself down and out till AF comes.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Ugghh photobucket hates me!

Lets try this again

https://i67.tinypic.com/2ih59n4.jpg


----------



## AmberR

Sorry about the BFN cowgirl. When is AF due? You're not out yet!

Dream- I have had super light periods and only 3-4 days. When I mentioned it to my midwife she didn't seem concerned. It will be interesting to see what your ND says!

How was everyone's weekend? We had dinner with our good friends from high school. On sunday I got some much needed organizing done and got rid of a bunch of stuff. Feels like a weight was lifted! Haha!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

AmberR said:


> Sorry about the BFN cowgirl. When is AF due? You're not out yet!
> 
> Dream- I have had super light periods and only 3-4 days. When I mentioned it to my midwife she didn't seem concerned. It will be interesting to see what your ND says!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend? We had dinner with our good friends from high school. On sunday I got some much needed organizing done and got rid of a bunch of stuff. Feels like a weight was lifted! Haha!

AF was supposed to be due today or tomorrow


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry Cowgirl :(

Tb, I see AF started. So sorry. It sucks knowing that you did everything right and it still fails. During moments like that I really can't take any unplanned pregnancy announcements. I just don't understand how something like that happens. Hope you're taking some *you* time. Feel better soon :hugs:

Dream, wow I didn't know Canada was so generous with maternity leave! Love it :) 

Amber, yeah I've used the lab services a couple times already for different stuff. You just go to Quest or Labcorp with your receipt and that's it. So easy. Have you tested again? Glad to hear you had an great weekend.

Steph, yup trying naturally for the next two cycles :) DH's SA showed pretty good improvements and he's just 1% below the threshold of what is considered "normal". Not putting any faith in that, but hey, why not try right?The only contraindication of trying naturally is that you might end up pregnant haha. I just received my protocol and everything looks good so far.

Your clinics strategy on the thaw/refreeze sounds great! I can't wait to find out how your little embryos will develop. It's so exciting (and nerve wracking!). Oh and yes, pretty envious of your 10-11 months of paid leave, wow!

AFM, 3 DPO quite unexpectedly! Not complaining as I've never had a textbook cycle with O on Day 14 before :D


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Even though I got a BFN still no sign of the ugly witch yet. So I'm not completely out yet! Yay!


----------



## steph1607

Ah Sunny, good news about your husbands SA. Yes, why not try indeed, stranger things have definitely happened. High hopes for your new found textbook cycle! What will your protocol be like?

I stopped taking the Provera tablets on Monday night so just a waiting game now. The nightly suprecur injections are not painful at all which is nice. My husband feels so proud of himself because for the evenings that hes off duty, hes been preparing the needles and syringes :haha: Still wont go near me with it though!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I'm so sorry AF showed up :hugs:

Sunny- good news that your DH's SA has improved! And yay for a textbook O at CD 14!

Steph- hope the provera kicks in soon! How nice of your DH to prepare the syringes for you! Too bad he cant do the shot part too for you! :haha: 

Afm, 5 weeks now and frer is looking pretty good so I feel like I can relax a little. Jusy holding onto hope that everything will be ok!
 



Attached Files:







20180110_053102.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny FX for your natural cycles! That would be so nice for a BFP. Awesome new with the hubby's SA also, I like it.

CD6 for me back to acupuncture today. I have missed it these past 2 weeks so I'm happy to be going back. Going to reintroduce preseed this cycle. We used it internally in July and October cycles so I'll give it another shot.

TB - so sorry about AF. Doesn't get any easier does it? :hugs:

Amber - your FRER looks GREAT! 5 weeks down, you got this.


----------



## tbfromlv

I have to catch up on everyone here:

Sunny- that&#8217;s awesome you are having a &#8220;textbook&#8221; cycle! Wow. That would be nuts huh :) hey it would save some money if you conceived lol

Steph- glad those injections aren&#8217;t causing you too many problems. Also (all bough this is a rare comment) I hope AF comes soon!

Dream- I hope your cycles stay &#8220;normal&#8221; !

Amber- that&#8217;s looking great! Yes, just breathe. When will your first appointment be? Did you say 8 weeks?

Ct- how&#8217;s the pain been?

Afm- yes AF came and it doesn&#8217;t get any easier. Went to my doctor today for my baseline and the 15-20 min ultrasound became 45 minutes. The cyst on my left ovary was still there and looking strange. I was close enough to the doors while waiting to see the doctor that I could hear my doctor, the tech and the surgeon talking about it. My doctor said 1, its definitely looking like I have PCOS. This time I did see that string of pearls on the ultrasound so I knew that was coming. She said we can only do a couple more cycles then she wants me to talk to their IVF guy. Also, they want to go in and biopsy the cyst because it can&#8217;t go left untreated too long because it looks tumor like. I&#8217;m kind of lost and confused so hopefully I just get pregnant this cycle and can worry less. She said also she might have us do this extra semen test that doesn&#8217;t get done with a regular SA. The sperm can appear normal but then actual break down at a cellular level (I could be wrong about that terminology!) but I&#8217;m a bit overwhelmed right now.

On that note- doing 5mg of Femara, have a follicle study next Thursday and hopefully we will have the regular SA results by then so we can determine if regular BD will suffice or if we should do IUI


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, ahh your sweet hubby :) I second Tb, hope AF will be there soon :D Will you start estrogen as soon as AF arrives? 

My protocol starts with estrogen, then adding progesterone, and finally 3 shots of (low dose) hCG. So simple. I hope the estrogen is enough to completely suppress ovulation though (since I won't be on Suprecur).

Amber, so glad to see your FRER! That looks much better. When is your appointment?

Dream, I hope Preseed does the trick :)

Tb, oh my :hugs: that's all very overwhelming! I hope the cyst problem isn't too serious. When will you go in for your biopsy? Is the SA a DNA fragmentation test? Hang in there hun! I can't help but think that after all this is said and done and we have our little ones, we'll be even more appreciative and thankful than if it all went the easy way.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so sorry you are going through all that, it sounds very overwhelming! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hope everything goes as smoothly as possible. 

Dream- how did your acupuncture appt go? 

Sunny- My first appt with the nurse is on Jan 29th and then I will have my first ultrasound sometime in the week after that. It feels so far away!


----------



## tbfromlv

She didn&#8217;t sound like they were going to rush into doing the biopsy since I&#8217;m trying to get pregnant, just mostly that they wanted to keep monitoring it and reassess after a few cycles. And yes it&#8217;s the dna fragmentation. I couldn&#8217;t for the life of me remember at the time I was typing lol. We don&#8217;t live where there are any REs or fertility specialists. Everyone is at least 3 hours away. My doctors say they &#8220;have an interest in fertility&#8221; and they do everything except IVF but they work with all the IVF docs around us so that they can limit the amount of driving for things like ultrasounds and same day labs. Anyway, hopefully I can just get pregnant soon and stay that way. I don&#8217;t know how we could possibly afford IVF.


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB, I'm sorry you were left feeling so overwhelmed after your appointment. I hope so badly for you that you will get pregnant in the next couple of months and won't have to consider IVF. :hugs: 

Amber, I know the 29th feels so far away but it is less than three weeks now! I hope time flies by for you :)

Sunny, your protocol does sound lovely and simple. Funny that I'm the one on Suprecur and I don't ovulate on my own at all :haha:


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Body is confusing me and driving me crazy! Beginning to get a bit frustrated :/ BFN this morning on a cheapie CD 34 no sign of AF. Nipples and so sore and itchy I can't touch them and I felt wet down below well I was working so I was like "son of a cracker Jack, AF came at work I have no supplies" went to check and I have a thick milky white discharge that stained my knickers.

Body seems to be telling me yes but hpt's are telling me no! Grr


----------



## Dream143r

Cowgirl - Arg! I hate the limbo phase at the end of a cycle. If AF is coming you want her to just get here already so you can start fresh and if shes not coming then where's the BFP. It's rough, waiting sucks.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I know!! I am uber frustrated because NONE of these symptoms are normal of AF for me. The cat is beginning to act funny towards me. I am so confused >_<


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, ohh man that's still so far away! You're much more patient than I am :D How are you feeling? 

Tb, I'm glad they're not that worried about the cyst. IVF sure isn't fun and I hope it doesn't come to that. In case you ever decide that it's not worth it because of the money, I'd really consider going abroad. In total (including meds, the whole IVF thing, _and _travel) we spent less than we would have spent on just the IVF meds back in the US.

Steph, haha that is kinda ironic with the Suprecur isn't it?! Has AF arrived yet? How are things going?

Cowgirl, so sorry for your confusing cycle. It seems like you either didn't ovulate or ovulated way later than you normally do. Did you test with OPK's or take your temperature? It really goes to show that our bodies can't be trusted with pregnancy-like symptoms!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I didn't because my partner lives in NYC So I wasn't expecting to try till Feburary when I saw him again but he surprised me by coming up the end of December, so bring super excited we BD'd without thinkinh. I had the two days of really light pink/brown spotting with really painful cramps, now I have pregnancy symptoms. Nips are untouchable and the pain in my stomach and back is unreal :/ figure I will test Monday, if still a beg I will go for blood work. That should tell me definitively


----------



## SunnyBe

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if your hCG levels are still too low to be picked up by a pregnancy test, they're also too low to cause any symptoms. The symptoms you're experiencing are probably due to other hormones, such as progesterone.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I get what you're saying, but I'm still holding out a shred of hope, since as of tomorrow I will be a week late. And if I didnt ovulate that explains why, but I am holding onto a single shred of hope


----------



## AmberR

Tb- hope you are able to get pregnant soon and don't need to consider IVF! 

Steph- how are you doing? Hope the provera worked and you got AF. 

Dream- how did your acupuncture go?

Sunny- glad you have a pretty simple protocol! 

Ct- how have you been feeling?

Cowgirl- hope you get an answer soon!

Afm, should be just over 5 weeks now. I'm not having many symptoms yet, but it seems that is normal. I just have had some nausea at times and sore breasts but the symptoms seem to come and go.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I've been researching like crazy on IVF abroad. I'm astounded at how expensive it is here compared to ANYWHERE ELSE. Any particular reason you chose the clinic you chose? I've found a couple in Czech Republic that seem pretty good so far. I hope I don't have to go this route but I am a researcher and I want to be prepared lol.

Amber-so exciting. You only have another 2 weeks until your appointment, right?

Steph- Hows the protocol going?

AFM- One more day of the Femara and then 2 days of the Estradiol. I'll have my Follicle study on Thursday. Hopefully I respond well and can have a semi-normal cycle this time. lol


----------



## steph1607

5 weeks already Amber, doesn't time fly!

Nothing new to report over here, still waiting...!


----------



## Dream143r

waiting to O......... tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock 

:wacko:

:headspin:

:book:


----------



## steph1607

We can wait together Dream! 

Obviously not waiting for the same thing, but irritating none the less!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, symptoms coming and going seem to be very common! Have you told people yet?

Tb, it's absolutely INSANE! We paid $3,981 for the IVF cycle and that includes everything from meds, anesthesia, embryo freezing and storage costs etc. See our line by line list here: https://frugalcrib.com/what-we-spent-on-ivf-treatment/

We picked Gennet because (1) it was in (the city center of) Prague, which made traveling a lot easier compared to smaller towns such as Brno or Zlin, (2) lots of online reviews and people discussing it on forums, (3) they were upfront about the cost and there was absolutely no up-selling of unnecessary things, (4) they've been in business since the beginning and have a great track record of success.

They also seem much more evidence-based than some of the other clinics. For example, Prague Fertility Center prefers Day 3 embryos to Day 5's. Really?!?!

The clinic was very modern and the staff spoke English and took all the time in the world to answer my many questions, so we were pretty impressed.

I hope that all your research will be for nothing though and you get that BFP in a couple of weeks! Are you taking estrogen for your lining? How much are you taking a day?

Steph, ahh, still no AF?

Dream, when do you usually start OPK's?


----------



## Dream143r

Gonna start my OPKs this afternoon.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thank you Sunny. I&#8217;ve been pouring over the clinics this weekend and today as well as looking on Expedia for flights lol. I hope it&#8217;s for nothing as well but I want to be ready just in case. Being a teacher it would be optimal to go abroad in the summer so I want to plan ahead for the &#8220;just in case&#8221;. 
I will start the estrogen tomorrow for two days. Thursday I will have my follicle study so if I need to continue to take it, I&#8217;ll know then. 

In some ways, doing this research has actually relaxed me more! I think the thought of actually being able to afford it made me feel better. 

Steph- any signs of AF??


----------



## SunnyBe

That's EXACTLY how I felt after researching clinics abroad. I just felt so much more relaxed about it all. Crazy, isn't it?!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Well although there is a couple symptoms an increase in progesterone would not explain. I think I'm calling it for this cycle. BFN this morning and no where in my city does blood tests. So tho I can't explain the two days of spotting, the stomach pressure and pain, and the pressure and pain on my hips I'm calling my cycle. 

Fingers crossed for the Feb/March cycle!


----------



## steph1607

TB, so glad to hear you are feeling a bit more relaxed about things now you know that it could be affordable IF it comes to that. :hugs:

Zero signs!!!!!! I'm going crazy. I probably shouldn't be surprised by now that my body is so terrible :haha: Might phone the clinic later just to see what might happen if my period doesn't come at all. Everything I've read does say it can take between 2 and 14 days after stopping the tablets, but I've also read that if your estrogen is low, it might not come at all and I know my estrogen is shocking (quelle surprise!).


----------



## steph1607

The clinic told me yesterday to give it two more days, and then phone them back tomorrow and they will speak to one of the doctors to see where we go from here.
So frustrated with myself!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Steph! I can't get over the fact that our bodies seem to be our worst enemies sometimes. Can they up the dose? Will something like that help? I hope you don't have to wait too much longer :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

I'm so sorry Steph! Hope it doesn't take much longer! 

Tb- so glad you are feeling more relaxed about it! Hope this is your month!

I finally got the courage to put a ticker up. 2 weeks until my appointment. I really have no reason to expect another MMC but can't really shake the feeling that it might happen again. DH and I have decided to not tell anyone until at least after the first ultrasound. I'm just counting down the days!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I love the ticker. We're sooooo rooting for you. I think this one is going to stick.

I'm feeling super pumped about this cycle. OPK this afternoon is nearing positive but not there yet. CM feels very slippery but its not very stretchy like EWCM should be. I also don't know if I'm just feeling the leftovers from last nights BD. So confusing to tell the difference sometimes.

Acupuncture today went well, I always feel great after my appointments.

Cowgirl - how are you doing? Any signs of AF yet?


----------



## AmberR

Thanks dream! Glad this cycle is going really well for you! Hope you get a strong + OPK tomorrow!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- Of course that would happen, right?! Our bodies really do like to laugh at us sometimes I feel like. I really hope that AF comes soon. Maybe she was stuck in the US in all this snow everyone is getting and its just a delay! :)

Sunny- I just realized you are somewhere around 10-11 dpo. I know you aren't much of an early tester, but are you feeling anything? How great would that be?

Dream- FXd that OPK gets dark soon! 

Amber- I totally understand the ticker thing. Last time I was all in my head telling myself not to do it because of last time but, there's no way that putting a ticker up would cause anything- BE EXCITED this is great! And even though your midwife doesn't do any blood tests, you can still go get one done, if nothing else, for your own sanity!

AFM- I am 100% feeling more relaxed about the potential of IVF. I've been reading about what my doctor was saying about endometriosis and implantation. I fear that it is what is happening to me. Basically, when I ovulate, my eggs have to pass through toxic fluid (caused by the endo). This can do several things, namely decrease the quality of the egg instantly. It can also put somewhat of a barrier up so sperm cannot get it and the fluid can also essentially kill the sperm. However, saying that it does fertilize, the quality was compromised so the uterus will reject the egg, thus causing CP or miscarriage if it even begins the process. This past time that I got a positive my doctor said it very well could have just been a CP and not the shot, but really we have no way of telling. But it does make sense. I am going in tomorrow for my follicle study so I am going to have a very frank conversation with them. If they think my chances are pretty low at not only conceiving naturally but being able to carry it full term without IVF, then this will be my last treatment cycle. I don't want to waste money if it is going to come down to IVF anyway. In a weird way, I am looking forward to the idea of traveling someplace in the world I have never been- Even DH is like "lets go!" lol. And if it does come to that, I am forever grateful I found this little group and that Sunny has taken us on her IVF abroad journey, as I would never have thought of that as an opportunity! You girls are great and keep me sane!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Dream143r said:


> Amber - I love the ticker. We're sooooo rooting for you. I think this one is going to stick.
> 
> I'm feeling super pumped about this cycle. OPK this afternoon is nearing positive but not there yet. CM feels very slippery but its not very stretchy like EWCM should be. I also don't know if I'm just feeling the leftovers from last nights BD. So confusing to tell the difference sometimes.
> 
> Acupuncture today went well, I always feel great after my appointments.
> 
> Cowgirl - how are you doing? Any signs of AF yet?


Doing ok. Stressed and frustrated. No signs of AF. Pains in my lower abdomen mostly at night.major insomnia. Gonna schedule a doctor's appointment to figure out what is going on with my system


----------



## Dream143r

DH and I are fighting over zip lock freezer bags right now. FREEZER bags! 

So silly.

tb - hope your conversation goes well at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## steph1607

Hahaha TB! Please get rid of your stupid snow storm so I can get cracking! Good luck at your appointment :hugs:

Dream, don't we argue over the most ridiculous things sometimes? Hope you managed to sort it out.

Amber, your ticker is so cute!

The nurse has just phoned me and they want me to go in on Monday afternoon for some dildo cam fun. I asked her what she thinks they might suggest next but she wasn't entirely sure at this point. So the wait continues. Of course, there is a chance that my period might come before Monday and I won't need that appointment, but I am really not holding out much hope. 

I echo what TB said though, thank you all for keeping me sane and always being willing to listen to me moan and ramble! <3


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I'm so happy you feel positive about it. What you wrote totally makes sense and I think IVF is the perfect option for you in case it doesn't happen naturally in the next couple of months.

Dream, Fx for a blazing positive today!!

Steph, dildo cam fun :haha: What were you on previously to get AF started? 

Amber, glad you got your ticker up! It's so fun to see :D

And AFM... I got a shadow of a line yesterday at 11 DPO on an IC. I've never ever had a line before, but was thinking it could be a faulty batch as the test was so sloowww to develop. Took at least 90 seconds for the control line to pop up. So I let DH pee on one too. Still very slow to develop but no shadows pretending to be a line.

This morning, I can actually see some color. It's very hard to capture it on camera though. Can you girls see anything? I mean, this can't be real right??
 



Attached Files:







12DPO.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny! I see that line right away. OMG, could it be for real?! I sooooo hope it is. I saw it as soon as I opened the picture.

DH and I never really sorted out our ziplock bag fight. We got a half BD in last night but he couldn't finish. I instantly broke down in tears and had a mini breakdown in bed. He tried to comfort me but with no success. I just feel like the universe doesn't want me to be a mother. Anyways we talked this morning and we will try again this afternoon. My OPK is positive now so last night was a critical missed day but if we are successful later today I think we still have a decent shot.


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg omg omg omg I see it sunny!! This is incredible!! Ahhhhh!! Are you going for a blood test? I&#8217;m in shock and excited for you!!

Steph hopefully she comes your way before then! I got the dildo cam today :haha:

Dream positive today??


----------



## steph1607

Sunnnnyyyyyyyyyyy, whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!! Keeping everything crossed that this is it for you. I've heard stories before where couples get pregnant naturally shortly after an IVF cycle. 

Haha TB, you're in for a great day I'm sure!

Sunny, I've taken Norethisterone previously a few times when I was under a previous doctor (NHS), but again, it didn't really do anything. I had a day of minor spotting on that, but nothing that's of any use to anybody! With the Provera so far I have had nothing.


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg, so you see it?! I don't know what to think, how can we get a positive after all those months and an IVF cycle. I'm too terrified to even do the calculations in my head to determine due dates etc because I can't even imagine this being real. I don't want to get my hopes up. It can still be an evap right?! I'll buy some of those 88 cent Walmart ones and maybe some FRER's as well. 

Sorry you're feeling down Dream! You'll absolutely be a mom, I just know it. Go make the best of that +OPK today!

Tb, how was your date with the dildo cam?

Steph, that really sucks! :hugs: I hope AF will be there before Monday. All this waiting is just the worst.


----------



## steph1607

Sunny it can happen because our bodies are just utterly ridiculous!!! Go and buy some tests and update us ASAP!!!


----------



## steph1607

Also I've just rethought about this and you were doing IVF because of MFI weren't you? And we know that sperm counts etc can improve AND it only takes one good'un anyway!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I&#8217;m so sorry you were feeling down. I completely understand and I&#8217;ve had some of those break downs too. 

Sunny- definitely not an evap! Go get those tests!

Afm- my follicles are still a little small.. my largest one is on my left side (I always assume the left side sucks because it&#8217;s the one with the cyst) but they want me to come back Sunday for a scan and hopefully tell me I can trigger. Idk though, I don&#8217;t usually have much faith in my follicle development lol I asked them about IVF and she was wishy washy.. didn&#8217;t really give me a yes or no kind of thing. I also saw a different doctor in the office than I usually do so idk. I just don&#8217;t want to waste time and money if it&#8217;s just going to end up with IVF. I just need some answers


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh sunny I see that line clear as day! Hoping this is it for you!! Can't wait to see your next test!

Dream- sorry you are feeling down. Yay for + OPK today!

Tb- I'm sorry you didn't really get the answers you were wanting at your appointment. 

Steph- hope AF makes her arrival so you don't have to get the dildo cam!


----------



## SunnyBe

You girls are way more optimistic than I am lol. I bought 2 Walmart cheapies and a pack of 3 FRERs (holy s*... soooo expensive!!). I've saved up the FMU and tried the Walmart brand. I see *something* but it's just so very faint! See attached. I don't know if it's supposed to be this faint at 12 DPO. Trying not to think about it too much (which is absolutely impossible).

I'll test again tomorrow morning with a FRER.

Steph, you're absolutely right!

Tb, on what CD did you trigger last month? I hope the follies plump up in the next couple of days :)
 



Attached Files:







Walmart-12DPO.jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny! You're pregnant! That line is soooooooooo there!

Have you gotten lines before? Sorry I don't remember if you have a chemical or MC history.

I'm praying it sticks, cause its 100% there!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that is definitely ok for 12 dpo. So excited for you!!! I can&#8217;t believe you got pregnant the cycle after IVF! That&#8217;s amazing. 

Last cycle I had to &#8220;stack&#8221; so cd 10 I hadn&#8217;t really responded so they &#8220;started over&#8221; and put me on more letrozole so officially I triggered cd 18, but in their eyes it was CD 13 because they counted my cd 10 as cd 3 lol so idk

What would you guys do if you were me (if this cycle doesn&#8217;t work)? Consult with IVF doctor or do another monitored cycle? I just feel lost


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support girls. I'm really not feeling it though. I don't like that the lines are that faint and I literally have zero symptoms. Even though having ANY line is completely new to me, it still doesn't feel right. So we'll wait and see. 

Tb, that depends... how much does the cycle monitoring cost?


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- my lines were super faint at 12 dpo too, so don't give up hope! I can still see that line clearly! I am so excited for you!

Tb- I think personally I would continue with the monitored cycle for now depending on the cost.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well the monitoring costs $600-800 (sometimes I have to have an additional appointment) plus $100 for the ovidrel shot and depending on my insurance I could have another lab fee of $90ish


----------



## AmberR

Wow I didn't realize it was that expensive tb! I can definitely see why you are wanting to move forward with IVF sooner than later.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah actually typing that out, I think I need to stop the monitored cycles after this one. Just doesn&#8217;t seem worth it if my chances are so low anyway. I&#8217;ll keep trying but maybe contact some clinics and try to get a plan for this summer. If I get pregnant before then, then no harm no foul!


----------



## CowgirlBaby

So still trying to figure out this crazy cycle. Going to go into the walk in clinic on Monday if still no AF. But I had a question i wondered if you lovelies might know the answer to.

Had an AF the 26th of Nov to the 4th of Dec had like a week off and then had another period the 11th of Dec to the 15th of December. Then no period after that. What would cause something like that to happen? Could that be why AF hasn't shown up yet?


----------



## Dream143r

oh wow TB - I can def understand you not wanting to do anymore monitored cycles if you're going to end up doing IVF. With that cost. I wonder if when you asked about IVF they were kinda wishy washy because they wanted you to stay monitored so they can profit. I hope not.

Cowgirl - I really don't know much about irregular periods. All I can say is I hope you get some answers soon.

AFM: I believe it's O day. Hopefully I'll get that temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I'd say you learned enough from your monitored cycles and I would just continue using OPK's and temping until you get pregnant or move on to IVF. It wasn't a waste as you did get some reassurance and confirmed that you can trust on your OPK's and temps. 

Cowgirl, ask your doctor to get your progesterone levels checked a week after you think you ovulated. That'll tell you more. 

Okay, so the FRER is positive but still faint. I'm not sure if this is a viable pregnancy with hcg levels this low. I can see some progress in the Walmart cheapie ones though but none on the IC's.
 



Attached Files:







FRER-13DPO-closeup.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- you know it can take longer than 24 hours. I don&#8217;t think that&#8217;s a bad line at all! That&#8217;s not faint girl! If you&#8217;re concerned you should go get blood work. FXd though!

I think my doc was hesitant only because she didn&#8217;t want to scare me into thinking it was my only chance or option. So this will be it for monitored cycles. Thanks for your support girls!

Dream excited for the temp rise! Did you and DH make out ok?

Cowgirl I second sunny on this.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I wouldn't call that faint. :happydance: I second TB, are you going to do blood work soon? Please please please.

Yes, the ziplock bag battle is over. Thanks for asking lol. Got a BD in yesterday afternoon and will go again tonight.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls. I'm just the biggest pessimist in the world when it comes to my own stuff. DH is at least just as bad so we're just being cautious with our expectations. If today wasn't Friday, I'd go get my blood drawn, but with today being so close to the weekend... Maybe I'll go in on Monday if AF doesn't start before then.

Coincidently, our parents are getting together tomorrow for dinner (they live milesssss away from us so we can't join them) so I'm really hoping I can get a positive on a digital tomorrow and Skype during their dinner to share the news and show the test. It'd be beyond perfect to share the news with both our parents at the same time. Even if it did turn out to be a chemical I'd want them to know. 

Dream, have fun today :D


----------



## Dream143r

oh Sunny - that would be amazing! I guess you will take the digi tomorrow morning? FMU?


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- that line is looking fab! When is AF due for you? Excited to see your digital tomorrow. What a great way to share with your parents! I think that is so awesome that both your parents get together for dinner :)

Dream- glad thinks are going well for you. Hope you get a temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny!!!!!!!! Wow this was such great news to sign into this morning. Sorry I've been awol again. That's definitely positive. I understand you not wanting to get your hopes up but mine was lighter than yours and it stuck. Let us know about the blood tests!

Steph, good luck for Monday (I think it was Monday?) 

Sorry you're feeling down Dream.

TB, I get not wanting to monitor. I'm glad all the research has made you feel a bit calmer though.

Cowgirl, let us know what the clinic says


----------



## SunnyBe

Your support means the world to me! I got a negative on the digital today, twice :( I don't know what to think as the FRER is clearly still positive and looking better than yesterday, I think. They're supposed to be 95% accurate when taken 14 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







Tests-13-14DPO.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 8









FRER-progression.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tbfromlv

I don&#8217;t know sunny, I feel like you need to be a few days beyond 14 dpo. But CLEARLY the FRER is getting darker. I always figured (if I wasn&#8217;t do blood work) I would do a digital 16 dpo I&#8217;d give that a few days. But nothing to worry about!! 

Steph any news?

Ct- how have you been feeling?

Dream looks like you got a temp rise! I think you got BD just fine!

Amber- how have you been feeling? Have you been secretly testing still?


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - The FRER def looks darker to me. I wouldn't worry too much about the digi. From what I've seen they can be a little delayed. Your FRER line is looking pretty strong.

CT - Give us a mini update. How is your pregnancy journey been?

My cousin just did her gender scan this week for her baby (girl) she's having with 1 of 2 possible Tinder hookups. She doesn't know which it belongs to. SMH

Looks like I'm 1DPO today. I've also woke up with flu. I felt it coming along yesterday and tried to fight it with a Vitamin C rush but I failed. Full on stuffy nose, sneeze, cough and sore throat this morning. Yuck.

I'm going to try to hold out until 10DPO to start testing but I may give in at 8.

Amber - I hope your rainbow sprinkle is doing well in there.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls <3 I sent DH out to get a bunch of tests this morning and said to find another digital. I just tried a Walmart digital and it says Pregnant! We're over the moon and can't wait to share the news with our parents later today:)

Dream, nice temp dip and rise!! I remember you told us when your cousin just found out she was pregnant. How does that happen :( Life is so unfair sometimes.
 



Attached Files:







Walmart-Digi.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CTgirl

Wooohooooo Sunny!!! So incredibly excited for you!

Dream that's terrible. My friend's sister recently had a baby and also didn't know who the father was. It really is unfair.


----------



## steph1607

Sunny, I am just THRILLED for you! I just told my husband about my internet friend I told you about who went to Prague and he sends his congratulations too! I hope you have the best day today and make your parents and in laws cry with happiness! So much love :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Yay sunny so very happy for you!!

Dream- hope you get crosshairs in the next couple days. Sorry you are sick! 

CT- yes, please give us an update! :)

Not much going on for me. I haven't been temping or testing. I figure I might take a test again before my appointment but that's it! I've only been having slightly sore boobs and nausea that comes and goes. I'm thankful to not be super sick but it tends to worry me that I'm not having more pronounced symptoms.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that&#8217;s awesome! I did the same hung as Steph, my DH also says congrats!

Dream that&#8217;s awful! Being sick is the worst! Sleep sleep and water lol load up girl!

Amber I don&#8217;t think you need to worry about that. I hear morning sickness typically comes 6 -8 weeks.


----------



## steph1607

Amber, please dont worry (so much easier to say, of course!). I think its great that youre not testing all the time, just try to enjoy it.

Dream, I hope youre feeling better today. Sorry youre having to deal with everything thats going on with your cousin. Things seem so unfair sometimes :hugs:

Sunny, still on cloud 9 Im guessing!

TB, hope you see a nice big follie at your scan, and I hope youre still feeling positive about things to come.

AFM, everyone please congratulate me on getting my period :haha: I managed a good long run yesterday morning so I like to think that I have brought this on myself! Providing it stays I will be able to phone tomorrow morning and cancel my appointment and book another one on for day 14, when I think they talk about dates for the FET. The only downside is that I will need to start taking estrogen tablets on day 3, and my body is already not letting go of my Christmas fat so I dont think that will help the cause :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

Well no surprise my follies didn&#8217;t grow or at least didn&#8217;t grow much. My lining grew and it&#8217;s great :haha: but on another note, we had our annual health risk assessment last week so just all your basic blood work and such. My TSH level came back first and it jumped up. It&#8217;s almost at a 4! Last year was 2.5 and 2 the year before and from my understanding docs like it to be 2 and under when TTC... so add that to the list. I have only done some reading on it and it doesn&#8217;t appear to be very good for me so I guess I&#8217;ll have to discuss that with the doctor. Anyone have any experience with that?

Steph yay on your period!! Lol so strange saying that


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, did they check your T3 and T4? Curious to hear what your doctor says. I don't know that much about it but know that it can be easily managed with meds, so hopefully it's not gonna be too big of an issue. 

When is your next scan? Or did they already give you a date for the trigger?

Steph, congratulations getting AF :D I'm so glad your body seems to have listened to you after all, right before being threatened with another visit to the doctor! Will the FET be ~ day 18 of _this_ cycle or the next? So excited for you!

Amber, I (now) completely understand you not wanting to test. I'm starting to feel the same way. You're not gonna change the outcome so what's the point in stressing out every step of the way. I wanted to ask my doctor for serial hCG blood draws, to see if it was doubling properly, but it's making me nervous even thinking about it. I don't know. Feels like all that stress isn't all that helpful either.

Dream, how are you feeling? Doing any better?

Ct, I agree, we need a pregnancy update!

To all of you, thank you so much for your support. I really can't express how much it warms my heart reading your messages. It felt so great announcing it to our parents yesterday and I wish that all of you (who haven't yet) will experience that very soon. Even if this one doesn't take, the moment was just so special and worth it.

Oh I saw an interesting IVF documentary/series the other day. There were 4 episodes following patients undergoing IVF in Northern Ireland. It did a great job explaining the whole process. One of the episodes followed this lady who donated her eggs and it reminded me of you Steph. She had to write a Goodwill message etc. It made me wonder if you get to, and more importantly, _want to_ find out if the lady you donated to got pregnant last month.


----------



## steph1607

TB, what exactly is the TSH all about and why do doctors like it to be under 2 for TTC? I'm not at all familiar with it. Sorry, must feel like yet another kick in the teeth.

Aww Sunny, I bet the grandparents to be are so happy. What's next in terms of appointments and things for you? Have you told Prague yet or will you wait a bit?

Haha I was thrilled, which I'm sure is unusual on a TTC forum! I start the Progynova and aspirin tomorrow and go for a lining check on Thursday 1st and to get my progesterone sorted. Not sure exactly what date the FET will be yet, but will find out next Thursday when they plan to start the thawing process.


----------



## steph1607

And thanks for the link Sunny, I will check it out for sure. Yes, we are entitled to find out whether a pregnancy resulted from our donation and then whether that pregnancy resulted in a live birth. We definitely want to find out. We were thrilled when our doctor told us before Christmas that our recipient had a good number of blasts from my eggs :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny they opened up for my scan yesterday and there was no growth. I think the largest follicle was still between 12-13mm. Doctor hasnt called yet so I have no idea. 

As for TSH its the Thyroid stimulating hormone. At a certain point it can diagnose hypothyroidism but Im not quite THAT high. Im not entirely sure why theres a normal range and then a separate smaller range for fertility purposes. But it is EASILY treatable so I at least have that going for me. I read that women with endo are much more likely to develop a bit of a thyroid issue (I hate endo!) and also that elevated levels above 2.5 can cause Implantation issues and miscarriages. I have like double whammys for those so hopefully getting one straightened out can help? Im not sure. My body is just not cooperating with me on this lol

Sunny I hope this sticks for you, I really do! Im sure the family was overjoyed!

Steph Im excited to hear your timeline! 

Dream- you doing ok?


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - how did the video chat go with the parentals? I'm sure they were thrilled.

Cowgirl - Where have you been? Are you doing alright?

Yay for crosshairs today, 3dpo. I'm going to start testing Saturday at 8dpo. FX 
I'm still pretty sick. Staying home from work today. My annual physical with my family doctor is this afternoon. Yay paps. not.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I bet your parents were thrilled! Have you scheduled your first appointment yet? Yes, I didn't want the extra stress of checking my HCG levels after all. The outcome is out of my control so I am just praying for a healthy heartbeat at my scan, and trying to be patient!

Tb- so sorry to hear that. Thats good that at least a high TSH level is easy to treat! 

Dream- Yay for crosshairs! I will be looking forward to seeing tour test on Saturday!

Steph- so glad AF arrived! I think that is so neat that you get to find out if there is a pregnancy from your donation!


----------



## SunnyBe

Their response was what made this feel so real. It was one of the best days of our lives (and hopefully, theirs as well haha). Every time I think about how this will all probably end badly, I try to picture their faces seeing those pink lines and the digi :) 

Steph, I think it's one of the most beautiful things in the world someone can do, donating eggs. Giving someone a chance they otherwise wouldn't have had. I'm also on this IVF abroad forum and lots of women there are on the receiving end of egg donation and are so incredibly thankful for their anonymous donors who could change their lives. 

How's AF treating you?

Tb, every day you're getting one step closer. This thyroid thing could have been causing the chemicals and if it can be fixed just by taking some meds, who knows what may happen in just a short bit of time. Will the doctor call you today?

Dream, look at your temp go :D Love seeing those crosshairs. Good luck at the doctors' today :( 

Amber, I didn't schedule an appointment. I just feel so down and worried that I can't bring myself to do that yet. I think I'll test again in a day or two and if the test looks promising, I'll give 'em a call. If not, I'll give them a call for a different reason :( How did you get over the whole worrying-yourself-to-death part? Tips would be greatly appreciated, feels like I'm losing my mind hehe!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I really struggled with worrying in the beginning. I saw this quote and it really put things into perspective: "worrying won't stop the bad stuff from happening, it just stops you from enjoying the good."
I just take it one day at a time and say today I am pregnant and I will choose to focus on what is instead of what might be. It doesn't take all the worry away, but it does help some. I also try to keep myself busy by focusing on things I do have control over like cleaning/organizing and I like to read to get my mind off things too! Hope that is helpful :)


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Well finally yesterday the wicked red witch showed up. I didn't get to go into town for a Dr's visit because of the freezing rain. Then she started. Pretty sure unfortunately my partner and I are going back to WTT anyways as his job down in NY is possibly being extended.


----------



## CTgirl

Sorry Cowgirl :(

Sunny and Amber, I think it's totally normal to be worried. We weren't "struggling" but it was still a worry until 13 weeks had passed. Every little cramp or ache freaked me out. The worst was when I looked in the toilet bowl and everything was red - I thought it was over! Then I remembered I'd had a big cup of beetroot juice the day before! Haha. But panic set in for a few minutes until I remembered. 

AFM, things are going well. 26 weeks today. I've bene putting on so much weight though, I've been putting on 1.5kg (about 3.3lb) each week which really isn't great, but I also can't stop eating sugary things. It's an addiction! We are going for a hospital tour tomorrow which is exciting, and I have my next scan next Tuesday. We put up the cot on Sunday, which without instructions was a comedy of errors. But it was a good bonding experience for me and hubby. The heartburn has started and - oh! - my nipples started leaking! And I have a hemmorhoid. So it's not all beautiful bumps and feeling lovely. There are freaky things happening to my body! But I really can't complain, I've had it so easy compared to other people and I know how lucky I am in more ways than one. 

xxxx


----------



## steph1607

Hope you're feeling better today Dream :hugs:

Aww Sunny, that's so lovely that is was one of the best days of your lives. I love Amber's quote, I think it is spot on. Of course, not worrying is easier said than done, but you so deserve to just be enjoying every moment. It's really nice to hear that you have spoken with recipients of egg donation. It's definitely not the right route for everyone, and some people could drive themselves crazy with thoughts of "it didn't work for me but it worked for my recipient so I must have given them all my best eggs"! But for us it just felt right (who needs 36 eggs from one retrieval anyway!)

CT, so glad to hear things are going well for you, albeit with a few not so fun side effects! Remind me, are you finding out/have you already whether you're having a boy or girl? 

CD3 today so starting estrogen tablets three times a day (to be dissolved under the tongue, that's a new one) along with baby aspirin to prevent clots, and still injecting the suprecur. Edging ever closer now!!


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, we're having a girl :)


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Hiiiii &#128075;&#127995; 
Im ntnp till the end of the year then will be TTC for #2, although after my first I swore id never actively try again. 
I have a little boy whos nearly 4. And hubby will soon be going to work away so it wont be straight forward TTC


----------



## steph1607

Hi Mrsm, welcome!

I think all of us here are TTC#1, but anyone is welcome! Why did you not want to actively "try" again after your first? Was it a difficult period for you?

Best of luck this time!


----------



## Mrnmrsm

steph1607 said:


> Hi Mrsm, welcome!
> 
> I think all of us here are TTC#1, but anyone is welcome! Why did you not want to actively "try" again after your first? Was it a difficult period for you?
> 
> Best of luck this time!

Yes I had a miscarriage the may and ended up over obsessing with it causing a lot of strain on my marriage when sex just became a chore not fun anymore. I gave up and that month I fell pregnant... so im kinda hoping the same happens this time &#129310;&#127995;


----------



## tbfromlv

So at the clinic I go to there are two Nurse practioners. One I love and the other was the wishy washy one. Well the wishy washy one was the one I talked to yesterday. First of all she cancelled this cycles so I&#8217;m just left in limbo. Also when I asked her about the thyroid thing she was wishy washy again! She just bounced back and forth on if it&#8217;s normal or I need meds.. it was Nuts. I got off the phone unsure what was happening! Anyway, I had already messaged my primary doctor and I&#8217;m going to get Free T3 and Free T4 bloods drawn after work today. They said that&#8217;s more important overall. Ugh. I also emailed the other doctor that I love so hopefully I hear from her soon too. I don&#8217;t like feeling like I&#8217;m in limbo.


----------



## steph1607

Ah TB, I'm sorry. The limbo feeling is the worst isn't it. I feel like we can deal with bad news or good news, but no news just leaves you feeling like you don't quite know what to do with yourself. When will you get the results of your blood draw?


----------



## Dream143r

I'm back to work. Finally feeling a little better, not great but better. Feels good to get out of the house again. I even managed to get up and go for a workout before work this morning.

5DPO and I feel like this TWW is flying by. That's rare isn't it?

I have acupuncture today but I may need to cancel because after being off work my inbox is insane. I just don't think I'll have the time.

Mrnmrsm - Welcome - we're close in cycle. When will you start testing?

Amber - A friggin Tic Tac. Awwwww adorable!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for your words of wisdom Amber. I really tried to do just that but I guess it's just not _me_ and I tested anyways. It doesn't look good, lines were maybe even lighter than 14 DPO. Called the Dr yesterday who said not to worry but I already know where this is going. Will get the hCG results later today. Feel like crap tbh.

Dream, happy to hear you're doing better! When will you start testing? 

Tb, that sucks! Hope your other doctor can explain things a bit better. Why is your cycle cancelled? They know you usually O a little later right?


----------



## steph1607

Oh Sunny, I still have everything crossed for you. Let us know what your results say :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I'm so sorry. I sure wish your NPs could get it together and give you a straight answer or plan so your not stuck in limbo!

Sunny- I am really Hoping that everything is ok. Glad you are able to get hCG levels drawn. I totally understand continuing to test as I took many tests until I was satisfied that the line was darker and that took at least a week!

Dream- so glad you are feeling better! Wow 5 dpo, time is flying! 

Mrn- welcome! I hope the ntnp approach works for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls :( Bloods came back at 7. Doctor still wants to repeat in 48 hours but it's not going to be a viable pregnancy unfortunately. So sad!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Sunny, I know nothing I say can make you feel any better right now. You know we are all here for you if/when you need us. Thinking of you and your husband <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny ! NO!! I am so so sorry! :hugs: I unfortunately know exactly how you feel and it is heart wrenching. And maddening! It&#8217;s like you try so hard for so long and you get just a little bit of excitement.. I&#8217;m so sorry. We are here for you whenever you need!

Dream- so glad you&#8217;re feeling better. Crazy you&#8217;re so far into your tww already!

Afm- Free T3 and Free T4 came back &#8220;normal&#8221; both on the lowest possible end of normal but still normal.. so my doctors won&#8217;t do anything about it. Although, I&#8217;ve heard if you go through IVF they want your TSH to be below 2, so I guess eventually someone will do something about it :shrug: 
Steph I don&#8217;t know, she seemed to think so I wasn&#8217;t going to ovulate around cd 14 then his cycle was shot but On meds I always ovulate cd 19-22... never anywhere near cd 14. Idk like I said this particular NP is not as helpful as the one I typically worked with. I guess I&#8217;ll see what happens come cd 21ish. I haven&#8217;t really been temping. I kind of got sick of it. Plus we had so many snow days I was sleeping in lol if I get ewcm I will start temping for O and the tww but I&#8217;m so over this. I think I&#8217;m just convinced we will have to do IVF so I am just preparing for that.


----------



## AmberR

Oh no sunny, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Tb- glad your t3 and t4 came back normal, but gosh that all sounds so frustrating. I can totally understand not wanting to temp.


----------



## CTgirl

I'm so sorry Sunny. X


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Sunny - I'm so sorry. You already know we are here for you. Highs and Lows. When do you have to do the 2nd blood draw?


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I got this today. Im a little surprised. Hopefully my follicles grew/grow enough to have a viable egg by the time I actually ovulate. Im guessing ovulation will be Closer to Friday night/Saturday morning. That NP clearly doesnt know me lol
 



Attached Files:







FCC30CFA-E284-4AC8-9206-43B446905D10.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

Catch that egg TB! FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support ladies! I really appreciate it. I'm glad I found out early so we didn't get our hopes up for too long. I'll just wait and see when the bleeding starts (can take anywhere from a couple of days from now to weeks for some) and we'll try again. 

Tb, that's a good lookin' OPK! Go get em!


----------



## Dream143r

7DPO. The testing fun begins tomorrow. I got the ultra sensitive IC strips that are supposed to detect 10miu. We'll see if i've got anything worth detecting in there. Had some cramping yesterday and again this morning. Hopefully a good sign.

I have a sushi date with a gf of mine tonight. I'm going with the "drink till it's pink" mentality on this one. I know sushi isn't good for pregnancy but I also feel like you can't pause life for "maybes".

My HEDD for this cycle is October 12, in case you guys were wondering lol. I calculate it every cycle, I can't help myself.

Sunny - of course we are never rooting for AF but I hope she comes soon and this doesn't become a drawn out thing for you.

TB - Looks like its your O day huh? I think you're going to get that rise tomorrow.

Amber - how are you feeling? Any wild symptoms yet?

Steph - It's basically February now, it's almost time right?

Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Dream, can't wait to start seeing your tests! Everything crossed for you this time :hugs:

Haha, yes I guess it is basically February! 6 days until my lining check and then I will hopefully have a rough date for transfer.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- wow it&#8217;s already about testing time! Good luck! I hope you caught it :)

Steph- so exciting you&#8217;re only a week away from Starting this FET! 

Sunny- I hope your holding up ok :hugs:

Afm I have a few things.. first of all I started bleeding today. ?!? It was bright red and enough that I just stuck a tampon in because I was running behind for work. I&#8217;m not sure what that&#8217;s about. I&#8217;ve never had ovulation spotting but this seemed to be more than just spotting. I&#8217;m not sure. It startled me for sure. I don&#8217;t know what it could be caused from.

Tomorrow I have a skype consultation with an IVF doctor in Greece. I&#8217;m looking between Greece and Prague. I know Greece is a little more, but it&#8217;s also a bucket list place for me and DH do we are almost willing to pay a little more for a vacation too. Hopefully we don&#8217;t need to go at all but I&#8217;d rather get going on this earlier than later since I&#8217;m off all summer.


----------



## Dream143r

Very exciting TB. Hope the call goes well. We saw a couple parts of Greece on our honeymoon. Loved it.


----------



## steph1607

TB, I have literally no suggestions as to what the bleeding could be. How odd.

But as for IVF in Greece... YES! (Obviously hoping you don't need it). Greece is absolutely beautiful. Actually met my husband there on a VERY classy 18-30s clubbing holiday when we were 18! What does a consultation at this stage entail?


----------



## Dream143r

steph - heart melting - I love your love story.

I gave my DH my hubby an "I want you" stare across the room at a church banquet that he was at with his then GF. LOL A few years later they split, a couple FB DMs later and he rest is history. Super romantic. heehee


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol Steph that made me chuckle. Dream was low key trying to get her man away from another girl :haha: 
My DH was working maintenance in the building my mom worked in. He was friends with a lady my mom had to call often and one day they started talking about me and. Mom wanted to find me a good guy.. lady says &#8220;I know someone&#8221; and my mom introduced us.. lol I guess mom really does know best!


----------



## Dream143r

Here are my 8dpo BFNs. 

Still plenty of time. FX for better luck tomorrow.

Looks like 1dpo for you TB
 



Attached Files:







20180127_083800.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream you are so early so definitely no worries on the bfn

Afm 1 dpo I&#8217;m guessing! But I also woke up not feeling too hot. Boo. Just finished my skype call with the doctor in Greece. We really liked him. As long as we can figure out DHs work situation, I think we may be doing that come June


----------



## Dream143r

Here are my 9dpo BFNs. 

FX for tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20180128_100257.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tbfromlv

Well my temp went back down. Still having some spotting. I didn&#8217;t go to bed until after 1 am and woke up at 5 to take my temp so perhaps the late night affected it? I&#8217;m wondering if I&#8217;m just have an annovulatory cycle though? Dream I&#8217;m excited to see the next couple of days!


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Anyone mind if I pop my head in...? Currently NTNP/kinda TTC. Ive had years without being on this site but had to come back for this &#128514; had ewcm a few days ago (didnt BD that day) and occasionally getting what I think are O cramps? My withdrawal bleed off my pill ended last Tuesday/Wednesday though so I dont know! Time will tell.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- that's strange about the mid cycle spotting. My only thought would be spotting related to O or just some random spotting?

Dream- it's still early yet! Fx'd!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Guys. 

Here are my 10dpo BFNs. Will keep on trying as always.
 



Attached Files:







20180129_055327.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## steph1607

Welcome, Born!

Sorry, Dream. It is still early of course, but I know it's a bummer each time.

Hope you and your Tic Tac are ticking along nicely Amber. I find myself so funny sometimes.

It is strange about the spotting TB, hopefully it stops today? 

Thinking of you Sunny :hugs:

Nothing to report from me. Counting down the days until my lining check on Thursday. I went to watch a couple of old rugby team mates play a match yesterday, and one of them said to me "when are you having babies?" (I don't mind at all her asking like that by the way!). I told her about the IVF and everything and she said "Oh God, is it your fault or his?" - made me HOWL with laughter! Nothing I love more than hilariously blunt people. Except when they're not my friends!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Born!

Tb, that's unusual. And it looks like your temp went down even further today. Did you try another OPK? Tell me more about the consult with the doctor in Greece!!!

Amber, how are your symptoms? 

Dream, sorry for those ugly BFN's! I'd give it at least 2 more days though. Your chart looks awesome (as usual!).

Steph, ahhggg people are the worst!!! Glad you got a laugh out of it though ;) I wish we could strike back with a witty comment regarding their private/sex life or something but I'm just not that witty. So what CD are you on lining check day (Thursday?)? Any side effects of the meds?

AFM, still no AF :( If I didn't do a blood test I would have assumed I'd be 5 weeks and 2 days today. Hope my body gets the hint sooner rather than later. Just want to get it over with.


----------



## steph1607

Ah yes TB, tell us more about the IVF consultation.

Haha Sunny, I am never witty. From that friend yesterday, I didn't mind at all, but other people can be very irritating sometimes. Thursday will be CD12. I'm feeling fine on the meds actually, no side effects of note really. So that's very welcome after the IVF!

You must be in a horrible wait at the moment. I hope your body sorts itself out soon. Are you still planning on going back to Prague?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah I guess I didn&#8217;t ovulate.. I don&#8217;t know what the bleeding was about.. my &#8220;googling research&#8221; didn&#8217;t get me very far.. said endo, pcos, cyst burst, estrogen withdrawal can cause it lol so :shrug:basically all applies to me so idk 

The consultation went great. He went through my medical history and surgery and previous treatment. He said because of the stage 4 endo we have no idea what quality my eggs are so IVF is a really good idea to at least get an idea of that. He was sweet and said &#8220;hopefully it just happens naturally and you don&#8217;t have to come at all!&#8221; He wants me to do two full months on BCP Before hand so that we can keep things right on track for when I go out there. Then he said we could go spend several days on one of their islands to relax lol 

Sunny I hope AF comes soon. 

Steph-I envisioned one of my friends asking like that and it made my giggle. It&#8217;s funny how if anyone else would say that you would be so angry but certain people it just is funny. 

Dream- hope your BFP comes in a few days!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I am so sorry you are stuck waiting. I completely understand wanting to get it over with and move on! :hugs:

Dream- your chart is looking good. Still early yet!

Tb- glad you had a good IVF consultation!

Steph- too funny! It's definitely easier to get those kind of questions from good friends rather than strangers!

Afm- I've been having afternoon/evening nausea. In the mornings I feel great! I hope the nausea is a good sign, as I don't remember getting nausea quite this bad last time. There have been a few times driving home from working in the evening that I thought I would hurl in the car! I had my appointment with the nurse today which went fine and I will call later today to schedule my ultrasound, I'm so nervous for that!


----------



## AmberR

The earliest I could get my ultrasound is the 7th at 5pm, have to do it late in the day after DH gets off work. I was really hoping I would be able to do it this week. I'm so frustrated that I have to wait so long.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber the wait is probably killing you! That seems like forever when you are just watching the clock tick by. And I think the nausea is probably a good sign


----------



## steph1607

Ah TB, I'm glad your consultation went well. Relaxing on a Greek island sounds like heaven! If our FET is unsuccessful, I think we're going to try and go back to Greece this summer. Have you seen Mama Mia?


----------



## Dream143r

I think it's over for me guys. I'm hitting that sad depressed I'm never going to get pregnant stage of my cycle.

11dpo BFNs
 



Attached Files:







20180130_080548.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Dream, I'm sorry. I know it's hard not to get despondent, but it's not over until the red lady hollers. xxx


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re feeling that way. It&#8217;s an awful place to be in. I go through bouts of that myself. But CT is right, you&#8217;re definitely not out yet!

Steph-wouldn&#8217;t it be crazy if we were both there at the same time? Although I really want the FET to work for you!


----------



## AmberR

So sorry you are feeling down, dream. There's still time though! I got a BFN at 11 dpo and then a BFP at 12 dpo. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Here are my 12dpo BFNs. No more testing this cycle. Just waiting for AF due Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







20180131_061212.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, so glad to hear the consult went well. I agree, hope none of this will be necessary. What's going on with your cycle?

Steph, how did the consult go?

Amber, wow!! That's such a long wait. So sorry they can't fit you in earlier. 

Dream, ahh :( :( So sorry :hugs:


----------



## steph1607

Sorry Dream.

Sunny my appointment is tomorrow morning so I will be sure to update tomorrow afternoon. Really hoping everything looks good and I can finally get a date for transfer. 

How is everything with you?


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg lol. Clearly I'm _not_ doing well. Totally thought today was Thursday when I posted that.

I'm okay. AF sort of started I think? It feels different though so not sure what is going on.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I hope it really is AF. I don't want this to drag out for you.

steph - Really hoping you get a date tomorrow so we have a countdown to look forward to.


----------



## steph1607

I second what Dream says, Sunny. Hope this is it and you can kind of "reset".

Thanks Dream! This is me though, so probably best not to get your hopes up for a countdown yet!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream sorry for the bfn :(

Steph- I hope you get to transfer soon! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about your appointment. 

Sunny I hope it&#8217;s AF. So sorry this has drug on at all.

Afm- no clue what&#8217;s up with my cycle. I haven&#8217;t been getting any positives on opk and my temp is still down. I guess I&#8217;ll start progesterone for a few days soon and just reset. I only get potentially 2 more cycles to try before the doctor would want me on BCP. But I&#8217;m not doing anymore medicated or monitored cycles so who knows how much cycle I&#8217;ll actually get out of that.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry dream! :(

Steph- really hope everything is going well and you get a timeline!

Sunny- hope your body sorts stuff out quickly! I know how hard it is waiting.

Afm, DH will be able to go get off work early next Tuesday so we moved the ultrasound appointment to that day at 3pm. That was the earliest available appointment and I will hopefully be 8w6d by then. I just realized that last time I had to wait even longer, I was supposed to be 9w4d!


----------



## steph1607

Tuesday will be here before you know it, Amber.

TB, I feel your pain. It's incredibly frustrating when you just don't know what is going on with your body.

Dream, I hope you're doing okay.

Sunny, any update today?

Had my appointment this morning, lining looks good, so funny to see my body doing what it's supposed to for once :haha:

So, my car is now full of cyclogest, lubion, progynova blah blah blah. I need to carry on with my suprecur injections for the next few days and then start progesterone on Sunday ready for TRANSFER NEXT WEEK!! Provisionally booked for a day 5 transfer on Friday, but could be day 2 or 3 depending on how the embryos get on.


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, glad to hear you got your appointment moved! 

Steph, ahhh so excited for your transfer! How thick was your lining? So you're taking Lubion _and_ Cyclogest? Can you believe it... you'll be PUPO in a little over a week from now! Will they update you early next week and tell you how the embryos are doing or will they just call you when they want you to come in for the transfer?


----------



## steph1607

My lining was 7.1 and will continue to thicken between now and next Friday of course. Yep, taking both - they said the cyclogest by itself is usually fine, but they like to chuck in the lubion too, just in case not enough gets absorbed. With 2 pessaries morning, 2 pessaries evening and an injection at lunchtime, I can see why the PIO injection is a little easier! The embryologist will phone the day they start thawing them I think, and then a couple of times throughout the week to let us know how they're doing. Hubby will be excited when I update him tonight.


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Steph how exciting!! It&#8217;s nice to see your body following orders this time. I&#8217;m so excited for your transfer! Wow one week from today :happydance:


----------



## steph1607

Thanks TB! One week from tomorrow :haha: - you and Sunny seem to be in funny time zones recently!!


----------



## AmberR

So excited for you steph!!! Glad to hear things are going as planned!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol ok so we got to wear jeans at work today and normally only get to on Friday so all day I&#8217;ve felt like it was Friday haha! One week from tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## steph1607

Haha well Friday is finally here now anyway! And I'm so glad to that January is over. Longest month ever.

Sunny, I have a question! I know on your blog you wrote a post (I think it was Mr Sunny actually) about IVF success rates. Do you happen to know anything about FET success rates? I'm not trying to torture myself, just merely curious. When I look online, I find it really hard to find any decent information about it, but could find quite a lot of IVF success rates in general.


----------



## SunnyBe

Lol :D I guess we're just longing for the weekend to be here soon!

Steph, yeah we should really do a post about FETs vs Fresh success rates. According to CDC's latest numbers, there were 30,806 FET cycles in 2015 among women < 35 years of age. Out of those, 58.3% got pregnant (17,960)
and 48.7% (15,002) had a live birth. 

So if you compare those numbers to the live birth rates per Fresh _transfer _ (53.8% pregnant, 46.5% live birth), the success rates are slightly in favor of FETs :D 

The only caveat... the US is still big on transferring >1 embryos even in younger women. So the mean number of embryos transferred was 1.5 in FETs (and 1.6 in Fresh). There's about a 7% increase in success rates by transferring 2 instead of 1 (_so_ not worth the risk of pregnancy complications if you ask me).

So things are looking pretty good :)


----------



## Dream143r

temp nose dive right on time. Expecting AF tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Dream :( This sucks.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I am sorry :( That just plain stinks.

Sunny- I think it is pretty awesome that you always have this wealth of knowledge ready. BTW, are you going back to Prague anytime soon?

So after seeing a few more posts that talked about TSH levels and REs not even doing IVF on patients if their TSH was above 2.5, I reached out to my OB. I asked her about her thoughts on the optimal fertility levels vs the clinically "normal" levels and she agreed with me that it needed to be lower for conception. So she put me on some meds and is having me re-test TSH in 6 weeks. Yay.

If I haven't learned anything else in this past year, it is that I have to have to have to be my own advocate and push. I'm grateful that I have this personality that makes me want to learn about EVERYTHING and I research like crazy on whatever it is I want to learn about.

I think tonight I will be starting progesterone for a few days to bring on my cycle. Maybe I'll have one more shot before BCP come in to play.


----------



## steph1607

I am sorry Dream :hugs:

Aww, Sunny I knew I could count on you and your science brain! Thank you &#128522; 

TB, well done you! I am terrible at being my own advocate. Excellent news that you should be able to lower your TSH now. I so hope that you will get lucky on your final shot before BCP, but if not how quickly is June going to come around now that weve got rid of awful January! 

Husband surprised me when I got in from work yesterday with a night away tonight at a spa hotel, very excited! Although tomorrow morning I start progesterone suppositories, the height of romance :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!

Sorry AF came Dream :( 

Amber, how are you feeling about your appointment tomorrow? Nervous?

Tb, you are so absolutely right! I can't even begin to imagine how different everything would have been if I wasn't my own advocate. Not just for infertility stuff but for pretty much everything. I hate it, but it's something that needs to be done. Have you started progesterone? What brand are you taking btw? I want to ask my doctor for luteal phase progesterone support.

Steph, how sweet is that hubby of yours!! How was it? And did you get any updates from the embryologist today?

About our Prague FET: Yes we will, but probably in late April/May. Because of what happened last cycle, I kinda don't feel ready yet. The stress that comes with an IVF TWW is just the worst.


----------



## steph1607

I don't blame you for needing a bit more time, Sunny. I think the trauma of going through IVF can't be underestimated. And at least Prague won't be quite so freezing cold in April/May!

The embryologists called this morning to say they were going to start thawing eight of our embryos today, and then called again about midday to say that it looked like seven out of the eight were looking good. She said the eighth was quite dark which usually means it didn't survive the thaw. They'll call tomorrow morning with another update as they should have started dividing by then. Started my progesterone yesterday and had to do my first Lubion injection at lunch today - the injection site is soooo painful to touch now. Going to be a fun couple of weeks with those!


----------



## SunnyBe

If I'd never gotten that positive pregnancy test last cycle I think I'd totally be okay with starting next month. But after this, I just need a bit more time to make sure I can handle another disappointment (yay positive thinking lol :D) 

Steph, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope the little dark one will join the rest of the gang and starts dividing overnight anyway. It's so weird to think about those tiny little dots that may end up being an actual baby in 9-ish months.

Edit, you guys! We watched a really cool infertility documentary/movie the other night. So honest and real. It's called One More Shot and it's now also on Netflix. Watch the first minute or so of the trailer here (after that, only watch if you don't mind spoilers).


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- that sounds wonderful (the getaway!) I&#8217;m excited to hear the progress of your little embabies. I hope they all divide and grow like they should.

Sunny- I can understand that. I haven&#8217;t done all the IVF stuff yet but having the positive and then having it ripped away is something I know, and it is hard. 

Afm I didn&#8217;t start the progesterone yet because I thought, well one time I Od on Cd 28 so I&#8217;ll give my body until then. That day is today and I think I was having some ewcm today so if I don&#8217;t get a positive tonight I will start them tonight. I initially had prometrium but they were insanely more expensive and so now I have a generic one. The only difference is the generic one is a rusty red color and the prometrium were white.. who would make suppositories RED?!

Omg that trailer! I started crying and had to stop. I&#8217;m going to watch it.. and I&#8217;m sure cry watching it.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry AF showed up dream :(

Sunny- totally makes sense that you would want to wait.

Steph- that is so exciting that they are starting to thaw your embryos! Excited to hear your update tomorrow!

Tb- hope you O'd today!

Afm, I'm so nervous for tomorrow. I hope I can sleep tonight! My DH is home sick from work today and he never calls in sick, so I really hope he is feeling better tomorrow. He says he will go no matter what though!


----------



## steph1607

Amber best of luck for today, thinking of you! Can't wait to hear how it goes :hugs:

Sunny, thanks for that documentary, I will check it out, but maybe after the FET.

TB, after my experience these past few days with suppositories, the idea of them being red is just so ridiculous!! 

Embryologist just phoned, 7/8 survived the night and have started to grow at the rate they would expect them to. Apparently tomorrow is "decision day" and they will decide whether I go in tomorrow for transfer, or hold on a few more days until Friday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, lol RED?! That makes it even grosser looking. Why on earth ... :D I remember last time when you were just about to start meds to bring on your period you got that + OPK and conceived that cycle. Hopefully something like that happens again, but with a better ending of course. 

Amber, I can only imagine how anxious you must be right now. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way :)

Steph, yay for those 7 embryos! Do you know how many must make it to Day 3 for them to decide to go with a Day 3 vs Day 5 embryo?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I think whoever made those suppositories red were not thinking clearly Lol! 

Steph- so glad to hear the embies are doing well!

About 6 hours until my scan! Part of me can't believe it went by so fast! I was looking at ultrasound videos on YouTube last night to see what to expect. Thanks for the support and positive thoughts!!


----------



## Dream143r

Awww good luck Amber!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah it&#8217;s crazy I&#8217;m not sure who thought that was smart (men).

Steph I can imagine you are on pins and needles waiting!

I think I have waited long enough. No positive opks but I&#8217;ve had fertile cm and open soft cervix for like a week at least. I think my body is confused! Time to hit the reset button. I&#8217;m just worried that without meds next cycle it will be another long one. Hopefully I get something out of it because by the first of April I&#8217;ll be starting BCP. Ugh.

Amber- can&#8217;t wait!!!!


----------



## AmberR

You guys! We have a baby measuring 9w2d with a heartbeat of 167!! We are so happy!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay!!! I&#8217;ve been on here refreshing waiting for your update!! Congrats Amber!!! This makes me so happy!


----------



## SunnyBe

It makes me so happy to hear that Amber!!!


----------



## steph1607

Amber, that's amazing! Now to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy :hugs:

Update this morning - out of the 7 that survived the thaw, 6 are looking okay and one is looking a bit dodgy. There are no stand out ones today so they're going to let them go on until Friday and my transfer will be at 1030 :)


----------



## Dream143r

AmberR said:


> You guys! We have a baby measuring 9w2d with a heartbeat of 167!! We are so happy!!!

My heart is melting...... So happy! Congrats 100 times over:flower:


Steph - Friday is only 2 sleeps away! Can't wait.

AFM: nothing going on right now. CD5. I have acupuncture this afternoon. I've been trying to eat better and exercise more. I'm not drastically overweight or anything but could def stand to lose a few extra lbs. Anyhoo. I'm down 5lbs so far so hopefully I can keep it up.


----------



## steph1607

I know, it's going to come round so quickly Dream. So busy at work at the moment which helps!

Well done on losing 5lbs - that's a great effort :)


----------



## AmberR

Thank you ladies! I still can't quite believe it. :cloud9:

Steph- Yay for transfer on friday!!

Dream- nice work! Hope you have a good acupuncture appointment!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- way to go! 5 pounds isn&#8217;t easy (anymore at least!) great job! 

Steph- will you get more updates on your embabies before Friday? Such good news!

Afm I went to put in the progesterone last night but then had some ewcm so I decided again to give it one more shot but still negative opk today. I read that the thyroid meds I just got on can affect it the first couple weeks so maybe my body is just super confused. I&#8217;m going to go ahead finally and actually take the progesterone and hope that I can get a real cycle out of the next one. And hopefully successful so BCP won&#8217;t be required lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, ahh I bet it's starting to feel pretty real right? So happy for you!

Steph, that's great! Do you feel ready yet? Less than 2 days to go :D

Dream, awesome progress! 

Tb, how long should you take the progesterone before stopping and starting AF?


----------



## steph1607

Nerves are kicking in big time, sleep is all over the place, Ive even been eating biscuits and chocolates at work because I feel so stressed (unlike me to be unhealthy!). Ive been lying here awake for ages now so I just ordered ten cheap pregnancy tests, such an idiot. I wonder what day Ill start doing them from :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I'm nervous for you too but nervous/excited not nervous/worried. It's going to be great! Try not to worry - heehee impossible probably.

TB - sorry about this non O cycle. I can't imagine the frustration with that.

Acupuncture was wonderful yesterday. Always enjoy it. My ND is recommending I do cycle monitoring to see what's going on in there. Talk to me about this please. I know its Ultrasounds everyday until O right? +Bloodwork? Is the bloodwork daily too? That makes me nervous because they always have a rough time finding my veins.

Speaking of blood work, I got some back from my regular physical a couple weeks ago and my Uric Acid was high. Of course I googled and this high uric acid could be killing DHs spermies.....? I feel like Charlotte on Sex and the City when she said "My body is attacking Harry's sperm!" or maybe it was Trey's sperm, I can't remember, but you get the point. Just one more thing to stress me out. Positive note is that also read ways to decrease your levels and its mostly stuff I've started doing recently already. Healthy diet, exercise, lots of water, avoiding red meat certain seafoods etc.

Also interesting I thought though is that high uric acid levels can cause gout. Remember my random foot pain in December for 3 days I could barely walk. I self diagnosed it as gout but never got it checked out because it went away fairly quickly. This blood work seems to be backing that up.

Anyhoo, I'm blabbering now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I think somewhere between 5-10 days to take progesterone. I still didn&#8217;t start it lol I will tonight. I think when I see my temps up for several days I&#8217;ll stop taking it.

Steph- I don&#8217;t blame you! I&#8217;d be so excited too!! Good news is you don&#8217;t have to wait a full two weeks to test because you already have a 5 day one in there!

Dream- when I did monitoring it was initial baseline scan which measures everything, counts your follicles and just generally get a picture. Then between cd 10-13 they do a follicle study to see what your follicles are doing. Blood work was cd 3 and they might do an LH serum test and also a 7dpo progesterone year (it&#8217;s called cd 21 but if you don&#8217;t o on cd 14, it won&#8217;t be cd 21 lol)


----------



## SunnyBe

Ah the sleepless nights! Did you get an update on how the embryos are doing today Steph? Or will you get the final update tomorrow? It's so hard not to think about it, isn't it? 

Dream, I think it's more like Tb said. Just two ultrasounds, and maybe blood work. Is it covered by your insurance in Canada? I think it's great to get this inside look how your body is doing and would definitely go for it if it was covered. 

Tb, what brand are you currently taking? And does your prescription say anything about it being the generic version of Prometrium? Or did the pharmacy just fill it that way because of the insurance? I sent my doctor an email about getting a prescription and they told me I could get a topical progesterone and pick it up for $35 at the office. Wtf? Topical? I'd rather just get the prescription (for the suppositories) but think I really need to spell it out for them to be sure I get the right one lol.


----------



## steph1607

Dream I love your blabbering (especially about Sex and the City!). Very interesting about the high uric acid levels and gout. I second what the others say, it would be a good idea to do some monitoring to see what's going on.

Sunny, I have never heard of topical progesterone being a thing?! Also, yes I'm sure you know all too well about the sleepless nights! I thought it was bad enough during the IVF. I wake up wondering whether I've taken all the injections, tablets, suppositories I'm supposed to do and I dream about injections too! Although randomly last night I also was lying awake trying to plan what to take for lunch on Monday??? What the hell is wrong with me :haha: As a side note, I make my lunches in bulk on a Sunday and freeze them so it's a complete non issue. OMG I'm losing my mind.

I don't get an update on my embryos today, the next we will hear will be tomorrow when I go in. I wonder how many will be left! Sadly, my husband can't come for the transfer now as his shifts changed last minute. The life of a police officers wife hey! And he's on a late shift today so I can spend all evening with my own thoughts. God help me!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha Steph :D :D You better not get _me _thinking about my lunch combos in the middle of the night :haha: 

Sorry your hubby can't be there!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks guys - Yes, unmedicated cycle monitoring is covered here. There are costs if you go with medication for IUI. I'm going to look and scheduling a monitored cycle soon. In the meantime doing what I can to lower my uric acid levels into the normal range.


----------



## Ein_85

bornthiswayxo said:


> Anyone mind if I pop my head in...? Currently NTNP/kinda TTC. Ive had years without being on this site but had to come back for this &#128514; had ewcm a few days ago (didnt BD that day) and occasionally getting what I think are O cramps? My withdrawal bleed off my pill ended last Tuesday/Wednesday though so I dont know! Time will tell.

HI! 

Don't know if you remember or not, but we used to stalk eachothers' journals! Anyway hope you are doing good!


----------



## tbfromlv

Go figure... I had a gut feeling to hold out. I had decided this morning &#8220;stop being silly just take the progesterone&#8221; and tonight I get positive opk. Lol ok :shrug:


----------



## steph1607

Good that you can get a monitored cycle covered Dream. 

Oh TB, isnt that just always the way!!

Been up since 3:30. I had planned to do a final long run this morning, but to be honest I just cant be bothered. Its chucking it down outside and snow is forecast in a couple of hours so it will be freezing. Instead I am lying on the sofa with my book (any Bryce Courtenay fans among you?) and a hot water bottle!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- sounds like the weather we are about to get tomorrow! Yuck. I&#8217;m over here singing to you: It&#8217;s transfer day, it&#8217;s transfer day!! :happydance: keep us posted if you can! So excited for you!


----------



## steph1607

Ahh TB, so sweet! 

The deed is done, officially PUPO! Of the 6 embryos we still had left, 3 stopped growing, one was "outstanding" and had started hatching so that's been transferred and the other two are going to be rechecked tomorrow to see if they are suitable for refreezing.

So here it is... not quite as cute as Stanley the Snowman yet, but...
 



Attached Files:







thumbnail_IMG_8833.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tbfromlv

Beautiful!! How exciting! Now just a 5-9 day wait!!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I have everything crossed for you!!!

TB - Glad you finally got that +OPK.

I dunno why my temps are so high. I'm usually only over 98 degrees post O. 

Cheers to the weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph!! That's a beautiful looking blastocyst :D It's a great sign that it already started hatching (as that's one of the problems with embryos, some can't find a way to hatch out of the tough "shell"). I hope the others 2 follow this troopers' lead. 

What are your plans for the weekend (or the rest of the shortened version of the TWW for that matter)? Hope you'll take it easy (aka no heavy lifting!). You really deserve a win and I'm keeping everything crossed that you'll have some great news to share with us sometime in the next couple of days!

Tb, I can't believe it :D Just like what happened a couple of months ago. Glad you waited with the progesterone after all. Any thoughts on my progesterone question on the previous page btw?

Dream, so glad that it's covered. Yeah I'd definitely set it up, why not right?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- so sorry I thought I had sent something but I had started and stopped my message so much that I must have forgotten! I just have a generic. All my prescription says this time is progesterone 200. Ill double check tonight on if there is any small writing that says anything about it being the generic of prometrium. The first time I actually got prometrium, I believe my prescription was specific. However, I also know my insurance will automatically change it to generic if its available.. and a topical progesterone?? Why? Thats just not going to do the trick. Did you ask them specifically for suppositories? My directions do say to take by mouth but doctor obviously told me otherwise. Can you ask directly for prometrium or its generic? I wonder if they misunderstood your intent for it? Topical?? So strange


Dream that happens to me on occasion. Im sure youll see it drop soon.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb!!! I just sent them another email asking specifically for progesterone suppositories/Prometrium. 

Kinda losing faith in my OBGYN clinic hehe. My doctor also said AMA instead of AMH... twice. She's so friendly and nice but I'm starting to think she might not be that knowledgeable about TTC stuff.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- that&#8217;s exactly how I felt with my OB. And I can&#8217;t fault her, that&#8217;s not their area. Their area is more once you&#8217;ve already gotten pregnant. I gave up on her for this part. She was helpful for the surgery and my thyroid stuff though. I hope your doctor gets it right this time. And did AF officially come for you? I know you said you started spotting but I dont remember seeing if you got the full blown deal.


----------



## AmberR

Steph- beautiful embryo! Its so exciting that you are PUPO!!!

Tb- glad you went with your gut and finally got your + OPK!!

Sunny- that must be frustrating. At least your OBGYN is nice and seems to listen to you!

Dream- not sure about the high temps. Hope they get back to normal for you! Monitored cycles will be nice so you know exactly what is going on.


----------



## steph1607

Ah Sunny that must be difficult. Friendly and nice is GREAT but you do need the knowledge part too (which she obviously has in other areas!) I hope you manage to get the right prescription. On a side note I still find it so strange that you can just email your doctor and ask for a prescription! 

TB, Im so happy we can be waiting buddies! 

Sorry Dream, I am a complete novice when it comes to anything temperature related.

How are you doing Amber? Any cravings, morning sickness?

Thank you ladies, so weird to think that I have an embryo inside me! Not doing a great deal this weekend (no heavy lifting Sunny :haha:), my only exercise for the next week will be walking. I was supposed to go on a night out in London tonight but my friends have the lurgy and have bailed. But it is the second Six Nations weekend so that will keep me occupied! When do you think I should/could start testing?


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph-this is great! I think you should test starting on Valentine&#8217;s Day. That would technically put you at 10dpo.. early, but not TOO early so there&#8217;s a chance to see a BFP. I read a study that walking around after fresh or frozen transfers is actually more beneficial than sitting and doing nothing.. something about the blood flow. So be lazier but not completely lol! You&#8217;re going to have to keep your mind occupied for the next few days! GAH I&#8217;m so excited for you!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks TB, Wednesday it is! Providing my ics arrive by then. I dont think I even have it in me to be really lazy so thats good news! 

Will you test at 10dpo too?


----------



## tbfromlv

My goal is 10dpo.. for me that will be the 19th or 20th.. depends on my temp in the am.. the last few cycles I&#8217;ve tested at 9dpo first so I&#8217;m going to try to have more will power this time :haha: what brand of iC did you order?


----------



## steph1607

Ive never had a tww before and had no idea how hard it is! In fact I know full well that if I had tests at home now, I would be peeing left, right and centre today. Which of course is utterly ridiculous! 

Ah I cant remener now, they were just the cheapest eBay had to offer... which maybe isnt going to be that useful now I think about it!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes having tests in the House is always hard during the tww! You do feel kind of crazy when you are even remotely close to test time. Lol. I forget that you haven&#8217;t experienced it - makes this even more exciting! Most ICs are fine, I just couldn&#8217;t get any of them to show much more than a shadow whenever I had a BFP, but amber had them show easily so :shrug: I don&#8217;t think you need to worry about the brand much.


----------



## AmberR

I can't wait for you ladies to start testing! So exciting! 

Just some nausea on and off for me. Not throwing up so I'm happy with that. Oh and tired all time. I haven't really had any food cravings, just certain things sounds better when I'm nauseated. I have had strange soreness in my abs, like if I stretch to reach for something it feels like a charlie horse in my abs. It's not like I have been doing a bunch of ab exercises or anything, very strange!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- hopefully you dont actually get full blown morning sickness! That would be nice. That is strange about the ab thing!

Steph-how are you feeling? Any twinges or pulling or anything? 

Afm its looking like I actually did O. So theres that. No feeling too confident considering it wasnt until Cd 31 or 32 oh well.

Dream- how are you doiNg? Looks like your temps are trying to go back to normal


----------



## steph1607

Fingers crossed for you TB, O is O whenever it happens I guess! If this cycle doesnt work out, when would you start BCP?

Amber I guess you have all sorts going on inside you right now so nosy weird pains and twinges are probably normal! Glad to hear you dont have any terrible morning sickness. When is your due date?

Im feeling good, I thought I had some period type cramping this morning, but to be honest it could have been hunger or just in my mind! Not really sure what other symptoms I could expect. My pregnancy tests havent dispatched yet which is most likely a good thing!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - an egg is an egg right? A little late, but looks like you got some well timed BDs in there. FX

Steph - I'm literally edge of my seat for your tests. Eeeek!

My temps come down a bit, closer to normal for this phase of my cycle. Which i'm happy about. Plan to use Pre-seed throughout this fertile window coming up. I knwo it balances your PH levels to help the spemies out. Which I now know is important for me since my uric acid levels are so high.


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys! So nice to read all your news.

Steph, so excited for you!

I just needed to come on here and tell my virtual friends how sad I am. My cat, who is my first baby and still acts like it, is very sick. She's only 8 but is in kidney failure. The one has completely failed and the other one is busy failing. She has a week to 6 months to live, but we need to monitor her and as soon as we notice she's in pain, we will take her to be put down. I haven't stopped crying since Thursday when we found out, and am actually being put on anxiety meds for it from today because I'm really not coping and my family and friends are worried about the baby. I know some people see pets as just pets, but they're my family. I'm so heartbroken and completely devastated.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- you are right! And I got my crosshairs today so that&#8217;s good. I didn&#8217;t now pre-seed could help with UA- that is interesting.

CT- I&#8217;m so sorry to hear that. And I understand, pets are family. It is really hard to lose one. :hugs: my last dog developed a rapid growing heart tumor and was fine one day and within a matter of three days, she was gone and I was heartbroken for quite some time. Just love on your fur baby as much as you can.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just a quick one as work is crazy right now...

Ct :( I'm so sorry to hear about your cat. I completely understand how pets are part of your family and it feels like you're losing part of it. I hope she stays pain free for a long time to come. There's nothing worse than saying goodbye. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

CT - I completely understand. My siamese, Guess Marciano is the love of my life (don't tell my hubby). He's literally my first born son, he believes that I birthed him. I hope your cat makes it 6 months and beyond pain free. Or a least long enough to meet the new human baby coming soon. 

Yea the pre-seed doesn't adjust your acidity levels or anything. It just gives the sperm an alkaline environment. So a better shot at my body not killing them all.


----------



## AmberR

CT- I am so sorry! I know how it feels to have animals that are family. I hope you get some time to spend with your sweet cat and that she won't be in pain. 

Steph- only 2 days until testing! How are you feeling? My due date is Sept 12th.

Dream- hope the pre-seed does the trick. I have heard good things about it!

Tb- Yay for crosshairs!!

I've been battling this cold my DH so lovingly gave to me! Cough, congestion and sore throat. And I can't really take anything for it! Hope it passes soon! I'm supossed to work the next couple days but might have to take some time off and this is just making me feel twice as bad!


----------



## steph1607

I'm sorry CT, animals mean so much to us don't they? They truly become part of the family :hugs:

Hope your cold goes soon Amber. Oooh a September baby, the most popular birth month I believe?

Nothing to report over here. No symptoms of note I don't think. Hoping my tests come today so I can test tomorrow morning! Oh I forgot to mention on Saturday, none of our remaining embryos made it to be refrozen which is sad.


----------



## Dream143r

I can't remember which of you recommended it but I watched One More Shot on Netflix yesterday evening and cried the whole time. Although heartbreaking at times I really enjoyed it. I don't know a lot about IVF so it was pretty informative for me as well in case we have to go that route maybe one day in the future.

Do you guys celebrate Valentine's Day? Any plans with your hubbies?

Not much to report with my cycle, O should be coming up by the end of this week. 

Steph - sometimes I feel like no symptoms is a good thing.


----------



## steph1607

I think it was Sunny who recommended it Dream - I'm not sure if we have it on UK Netflix, but if we do I will watch it after I know whether or not this FET has worked I think!

We have never celebrated Valentine's Day really. We are going to the theatre tonight though so maybe we can pretend that's for Valentine's Day! Do you have plans?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah sunny recommended it and I watched too. I cried the whole time. 

We don&#8217;t do Valentines gifts or anything just usually a nice date night in (since the rest of the world goes out!)

Steph I can&#8217;t wait for you to test!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Soooo, where were we! 

Steph, sorry the other two didn't make it to blast. The period-like cramping of a couple of days ago sounds pretty promising to me!! Pleasseeee take into account that the line on cheopo tests (in case they're those flimsy ones that we call internet cheapies :D) often show up _after _the 3-5 minute mark. So don't throw them out if you don't see anything within the first minute or so. Will you test tomorrow? And remember it's still early so there's plenty of time. I can't express how much I want this to work Steph. I feel I need this to make me believe all of this is still possible. Do it for me :D

Dream/Tb, ahhh you saw it? Best IVF documentary I've seen so far. Even for those who don't go through IVF. Good luck with Pre-seed. I'm sure you've already read all the wonderful reviews about it.

Ct, how are you doing? I'm so sorry!

Tb, thanks for the progesterone info btw. I got it filled (and yup, they're RED!!!). Beautiful temp rise. I remember that my cycle has followed yours in the past, and I'm thinking it's happening again. Had a couple of really dark (but maybe not dark enough?) OPK's the last couple of days but no temp rise. I hate being in limbo! 

Amber, ahh no! I hope you'll feel better soon :hugs:

V-day, is usually a nice and quiet date night in for us too. I kinda forgot we're almost half-way through February already. Wow.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny idk what&#8217;s up with the red pills. So messed up lol! I remember your cycle following mine.. I hate limbo too! Hopefully you O soon! What CD are you now? 

Steph- I second what sunny said- those ICs need more like 10 minutes. I could barely get mine to show up even when I was getting positive tests but amber seemed to have no problem! I am hoping and praying hard for you!! Is it tomorrow yet?!


----------



## AmberR

Steph- so sorry the other embies didn't make it. Can't wait to see your test! 

Tb- nice temp rise! When will you be testing?

Sunny- hope O day is soon for you!

I will be spending v-day on the couch due to this horrible cold! I never realized how horrible colds are when you aren't able to take any of the usual cold meds! There are some that I'm allowed to take but I'm too paranoid... I'd rather suffer a few days than risk it!


----------



## steph1607

Okay, so there was definitely nothing within the time limit, but then I saw your messages and went back to it 90 minutes later and there was something there. Not really sure what to think now!


----------



## CTgirl

Steph, can you get a digi? Mine also didn't show up in the time limit the first time


----------



## steph1607

In Tesco as we speak! Although by the time I get home tonight my pee will be really diluted!


----------



## CTgirl

Yay! Well I took my first test with diluted urine and it barely showed after 10 minutes. But then I held it for 2 hours and didn't drink anything and it showed on the next one - and then the digi worked in the afternoon. Holding thumbs for you!


----------



## steph1607

Okay I got a pack of two digitalis and a pack of two normal ones. Will try to not drink for the last couple of hours at work. Still only 5dp5dt transfer though so not sure which one to use!


----------



## CTgirl

Hahaha, all of them??? ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Save the digital one for now, but try a regular one- which brand?


----------



## steph1607

Its just a supermarket own brand one


----------



## SunnyBe

Definitely save the digi for last! I bet this would be the best Valentine's Day gift ever :D Can't wait for you to test again!!


----------



## Dream143r

FX so hard Steph!

DH and I decided we're staying in for this Vday. Doing what we enjoy most, just hanging out. Will maybe watch one of the Oscar nominated movies. We try to watch as many as we can so that the awards show we can actually root for the ones we liked.

Acupuncture today. Fun times.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Valentine's Day lovely ladies :) Sounds like we all pretty much have the same plans for today haha.

Tb, I think I'm at CD16 today? AF was really weird this month so I'm not sure when I should start counting. I did get a temp rise today. It's so weird how IVF changed my cycles so drastically! 

I was meaning to ask you, will you do a fresh or a frozen cycle in Greece (if given the choice)? With international travel, a fresh cycle is definitely more enticing (only having to travel once) but with all of your follicles I can imagine the risk for OHSS not being that fun either.


----------



## steph1607

Sorry girls, such bad manners- happy Valentines Day to you all too! 

So its 16:40 here, I last drank at about 14:00 and peed at 15:00! Hubby and I have just put an hour long episode of something on so were going to test with the non digital test after this!


----------



## tbfromlv

So excited Steph!!

Sunny I would like to do a fresh transfer but I guess it really depends on how I respond and if OHSS hits me. I guess we will see. 
So maybe your almost dark enough OPKS were supposed to be your positive?


----------



## AmberR

Aww steph so excited!! Anxiously waiting for your update!


----------



## CTgirl

Anxiously waiting!!!


----------



## steph1607

We both thought we could maybe see something incredibly faint, but I just dont know. I guess Ill test again in the morning and see!


----------



## AmberR

Hope it's the start of your :bfp:


----------



## CTgirl

Eek, holding thumbs!


----------



## tbfromlv

You&#8217;re early so that&#8217;s ok! Can you upload anyway for our own pleasure lol


----------



## steph1607

:haha: its in the bin! Ill take a picture of the morning one!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's how they start Steph :D I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Excited to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## tbfromlv

This is so exciting! The fact too that your DH thinks he can see something-good sign! Men can&#8217;t seem to see much until it&#8217;s obvious lol! Can&#8217;t wait for tomorrow&#8217;s test


----------



## steph1607

Ignore the ic, I needed the loo at 1am so did it then but didnt take the picture until 530! I could see something on both within the time limit though.
 



Attached Files:







DCDFB576-A4D1-41E3-BE6A-6649B4BAE3CD.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 17









3ACE48BB-F960-4CE4-B2FF-5E70B67B5FBF.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Steph that's clear as day! EEEEK!!!!


----------



## steph1607

Which one? The one 4 hours after the time limit?!


----------



## CTgirl

The ic. I can't zoom in on the other one so can't see something on it (but also my computer screen is really dirty!)


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Steph!! :happydance: I see something on both. The IC might be more sensitive than the other brand. This is looking great!!


----------



## steph1607

The IC line wasn't as clear as that within the time limit though, this was when I went back a few hours later. Not sure whether to do another when I get home from work or just try and wait until the morning!
I have 8 ICs left and two digitals.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah but that line is pretty pink! If you feel like you can get a solid four hour hold without drinking much, do one tonight. Otherwise just wait till the morning.


----------



## steph1607

I think I'll just try and wait until tomorrow. No point in keeping on torturing myself unnecessarily!


----------



## tbfromlv

Im so excited for you!!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I'm totally ignoring the fact that the IC pic was taken hours later - that's a fab line! As much as I want you to keep going I agree with TB, wait till morning then do another IC. My gut tells me that line will show up the same or even darken within the time window. Yay!

My BD marathon begins tonight. Party time.


----------



## SunnyBe

I see that line Steph!!! And yes, the IC need to be completely dry when you're testing early. I guess they just take a lot longer than FRERs to dry. Omg :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so I had a second skype consult with another Greek clinic. Sunny you probably have heard of this one: IVF serum. There is so much online about them so I thought why not. They do something called hidden infections testing. So while this is gross, they ask you to send a sample of your AF blood. Apparently regular paps cannot pick up possible hidden uterine infections. Ok. So she wants that, and also the sperm DNA fragment testing because that could actually be the cause of my early losses. She said that embryos are getting a lot of information from the sperm at that time so if it&#8217;s not all correct, failure. She says if I test positive for any of the 11 tests they screen for, they would give us both antibiotics and then have us try naturally for 2 months. They didn&#8217;t really want to push IVF. The problem is, if we don&#8217;t do IVF this summer, I won&#8217;t be able to until next summer, so I kind of want to at least do an egg retrieval this summer- unless I get pregnant naturally. I&#8217;m so confused lol


----------



## AmberR

Steph- I definitely see it on the IC and think I can see something on the other one as well. I can't wait to see your test tomorrow! 

Tb- that is interesting that they would do that additional testing before IVF, but I guess it makes sense! That does cause a dilemma though since it could potentially push back IVF until next summer if needed. 

Dream- have fun with the BD marathon!!


----------



## steph1607

There again this morning, not sure if its any darker. Ill try a digi tomorrow morning. Not too long until Monday now anyway! 

TB, I have never heard of those tests before, but at least your clinic sound very thorough. I understand your frustration though, waiting until next summer would be very difficult.


----------



## CTgirl

Pics please Steph!

TB, that's so interesting, what does your dh think? When contour have to decide by?


----------



## steph1607

Sorry, Im so bad at the picture thing- Im at work and the test is at home!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that&#8217;s great! A line is a line and a line means pregnant! Plus your line might not change in strength in just 24 hours. I&#8217;m so happy for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - so glad the line is still there!

My temp shot up this morning but my OPK def hasn't turned positive. I'm fairly certain I haven't O'd yet even though that's a post-O normal temp for me. I think maybe I just didn't sleep well. I've now lost 9lbs and feeling great.

My 13 year old sister is staying the weekend with us because my mom and step-dad are gone away for their anniversary. Perfect timing during O weekend heehee. We will be having some quiet BDs.


----------



## steph1607

Thanks ladies, do you think I should try one of the digitals in the morning? I will be 8dp5dt... I have two so I could do one tomorrow and one on Sunday!

Wow Dream, 9lbs is amazing, well done! Haha, great timing with your sister coming to stay! I'm sure it will be a lovely weekend though.

My three best friends from childhood are travelling up to see me tomorrow, cannot wait!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I think the digitals require a pretty high hcg level to read positive. I would say try to hold out until Sunday for the first one. Of course I know that's easier said then done. In the same breath I've also seen ladies get positive digitals with squinters on ICs. Go with your gut. We support all POAS. Just sometimes the "not pregnant" can be really hurtful especially because you could still be pregnant but to early to read. I'm sorry, that was probably not very helpful at all. 

Yay for visiting friends, sounds like a great weekend. Especially if you get that positive Digi!


----------



## steph1607

Well I have the two of them so I think I'll just go for it!

"We support all POAS" might be one of my favourite quotes ever from this forum!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah go for it- just don&#8217;t get down if it doesn&#8217;t test positive because like Dream says they might need higher HCG. I also know the ICs are notorious for being light and slow slow slow progressions! Btw are you taking progesterone?

Dream lol quiet BD- just tell your sis &#8220;go watch a movie loud, I&#8217;m trying to make a baby!&#8221; :haha:


----------



## steph1607

Yep, using 2 progesterone suppositories twice a day and a subcutaneous injection once a day. I think because it was a FET a pregnancy wouldn't be sustained without it because my body won't be producing it itself.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh come on Steph, you know we're visual people. We need to see!! :D I hope the digital tomorrow shows it nice and clear. And yes, you're still early (for a digi). Also, hCG produced by 5-day blasts is usually lower than that produced by (for example) day 3 embryos. So keep that in mind as well. 

Dream, how cute that you have a teenage sister!! Sorry the timing is a bit off lol. It's amazing that you've lost that much weight, congrats!

Tb, ah yes I know Serum! Are you gonna do the infection testing and DNA fragmentation testing? Some of that is still a bit controversial but might be worth a shot. Timing wise, what's the latest you could start? Can you try for 2 more months AND fit in an IVF cycle before school starts?


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that makes complete sense and I know you said that before so sorry for making you repeat it.. in my defense I had just woken up :haha: 

Sunny, I&#8217;m not sure what I&#8217;m going to do, I&#8217;m leaning towards not doing the testing. I guess technically I could still do it this summer, I guess I was thinking about how the other doctor wanted me on BCP first. I think I&#8217;ll first hope I get a BFP in a few days then really start figuring it out if I don&#8217;t lol the problem is, I won&#8217;t be taking any medication so I might not ovulate at all in those two months. So trying won&#8217;t really be efficient. I definitely want to get DH testing done. :shrug:


----------



## steph1607

Youre forgiven TB!

So speaking of just woken up...
 



Attached Files:







EF1DC1C2-7C53-436B-9E1E-944CFF8E892B.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CTgirl

Omg Steph congratulations!!!! On a digi too - that's amazing! You must be over the moon and completely freaking out! What did your DH say???


----------



## steph1607

I was so shocked to see it written there! I came back in the bedroom crying and woke up my husband and he was just over the moon! I told him it might be twins because the lines are so clear so early :haha: hes a twin so that would be his dream!


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Steph this has made me so so so happy! Enjoy the feeling!


----------



## steph1607

Thank you so much CT :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh YES!!!!!!!!!

I logged on to post my almost positive opk ( will likely go blarin positive by tonight) but Steph this is sooo much better. 

Congrats!!

3 down, 3 to go.
 



Attached Files:







20180217_082956.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: STEPH!!! I am so happy for you!! This is wonderful!!!! I am like tearing up for joy. You&#8217;ve been through so much of a process, you so deserve this!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay :D :D :D I'm so incredibly happy for you Steph!!!! This made my weekend :D


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh Steph, yay!!! Tears of joy for you! :dance:


----------



## steph1607

Thank you so much everyone, means so much to have you all here every step of the way. Always talking to my husband about my internet friends! :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Will you get a beta done? Are you just completely freaking out right now?!

Dream- I was thinking the exact same thing: 3 down 3 to go! Go get your eggy girl!


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha I told my DH about my "internet friend from the UK, you know, the one that got OHSS" as well. He sends his congratulations too :happydance: 

Ah Dream/Tb love it, 3 down 3 to go. Lead the way Tb, you're up first :D I did end up following your weird cycle by having my temp plunge after the rise a couple of days ago. OPK's were still dark-ish so I knew I didn't O. 

This morning my body decided on following Dream lol. This looks a lot darker than the ones from the last couple of days and mine never get darker than the control line, so I'm counting this as a positive and expect to O in 36-ish hours lol.
 



Attached Files:







20180217_131624.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- so funny how that happened. Weird O but both of you get positive opk same day. The test line looks a slight bit darker too.

I hope I am up next- I&#8217;ll start testing tomorrow lol 9dpo then. Good luck sunny and Dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck tomorrow! Your chart looks extremely awesome so I'm hoping for good news :D


----------



## Dream143r

Yay sunny! Happy we have synced up. Here's my opk today. Fairly certain today is O day. I have a good feeling about this cycle but for sure I've said that before lol. 

Excited to hear you beta levels Steph, if you're getting them done that is.

I refer to you guys are my forum friends. I told DH about Steph. His first concern is always if I'm bummed or jealous. I mean of course I'm jealous but def not bummed when one of us succeeds it's a win for the whole team! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180218_093712.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tbfromlv

I am pretty sure got a vvvfl today ladies... FXd its real and sticks! DH sees it but Im afraid an upload would kill it. Ill see what tomorrow brings.
 



Attached Files:







FD75FDF3-D803-444A-B7DE-581F56875B59.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## tbfromlv

Whoa dream that&#8217;s one of the most positive opks I&#8217;ve ever seen lol! I&#8217;m excited for you!


----------



## CTgirl

Tb i see a very faint line!!!!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's.

Yay for the positive opk Dream!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks CT.. I hope it&#8217;s real! I normally (when I was getting positives before) could never get much on an ic, so it&#8217;s hard for me to get too excited.. and it&#8217;s early so...we shall see!


----------



## steph1607

Yay for positives Dream and Sunny!

TBeeeeeeeeeee! I can absolutely see that. Faint yes, but visible even in a photo. Got everything crossed for you.

As for a beta, I go for a blood test tomorrow morning with my clinic.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks steph! I&#8217;m trying not to get excited... I really wanna go buy FRERs but I kinda don&#8217;t lol 
FXd for your beta!!


----------



## steph1607

Do it! Dream supports all POAS after all :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Tb I see that line without even enlarging the pic. FX!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hahaha yes TB do it! Zero judgement for reckless FRER spending.


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha! You girls are the best. We are going grocery shopping tonight so I might accidentally drop a package into our cart :shrug: :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg I can easily see that Tb :D :D That's about as dark as ICs get by 9 DPO!!! I know we can't get too excited yet but ahhhh YAYYYYY.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I see that clearly! That is great for 9 dpo. Fx'd for you!!

Sunny and dream- Yay for positive OPKs!!

Steph- can't wait to hear the results of your beta test!

Afm- I have an appt with the midwife on Tuesday. Not really sure what to expect but looking forward to it!


----------



## tbfromlv

I did another with smu because I have a ton of those wondfos... looks a tiny bit darker. It&#8217;s still one you have to have the light hit right on :haha: but I can&#8217;t ask for much on 9dpo

Amber- that&#8217;s exciting! Will that be 11 weeks already?!


----------



## AmberR

Pictures or it didn't happen Tb! :haha:

I will be 11 weeks on Wednesday :)


----------



## steph1607

AmberR said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen Tb! :haha:
> 
> I will be 11 weeks on Wednesday :)

:haha: do you think she did a me and chucked it in the bin?


----------



## steph1607

It's official! "A VERY strong positive" they said! So now we go back to them on March 15th at seven and a half weeks pregnant for a scan. I still don't really feel a great deal of any type of emotion, but I think that is self preservation after the hell of past year. My husband is very happy so that's great! For now, I'm just looking forward to being able to do a bit of exercise again!


----------



## Dream143r

Very strong sounds awesome. Those are the kind of things you wonna hear for sure. 

My opk is still pretty strong. No temp rise yet. I guess tomorrow. DH is having trouble getting the job done though. A failed attempt this morning. Sigh.
 



Attached Files:







20180219_073737.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay steph! That&#8217;s great news! Did they not tell you your beta numbers?

I had to throw them out because I was non stop staring at them lol I&#8217;m going to try a SMU one today and see if I can upload a pic for you guys

Dream with that dip, I bet your rise comes tomorrow. Don&#8217;t fret, you&#8217;ve done good so far! Hopefully you can get one more in tonight


----------



## steph1607

No I'm not sure exactly how they're tests work, but she was saying that if it comes up very faint then they send it externally for precise figures, but if they get a strong positive then they don't worry. In any case, I trust them! I sometimes think knowing less can be better for the mind! Well, my mind anyway.

So excited for you TB :hugs: everything crossed, temps looking gorgeous!

I know just how hard it can be Dream, but like TB said, do try not to fret. You've got a couple in already which is great. <3


----------



## SunnyBe

That's amazing Steph :D So glad it worked out. I'm sure it'll start feeling a lot more real when you go for your heartbeat check in less than a month! Have you told your family yet or will you wait?

Tb, is it time for SMU yet? Can't wait to see your FRER. 

Dream, sorry about your failed attempt this morning. But looking at your OPK, it seems that there's still time so I wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## tbfromlv

FRER showed nothing. Maybe a hint of something but even after staring and tilting it was hard to see so I&#8217;ll wait until tomorrow. iC looks about the same. I&#8217;m a bit confused because I thought FRER would pick up before my IC but :shrug: I&#8217;m only 10 dpo so I&#8217;ll keep trying


----------



## SunnyBe

Maybe try one of those Walmart cheapies? You've had success with those in the past right? It's still very early so I'm sure it'll look better tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## steph1607

TB I barely had anything on the FRERs last week when I was already getting a good line on the IC


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah I might pick some up today. I took two tests this am (ics) and I definitely see a faint line on each. And I watched it and saw them at the 5 min mark and better at 10-15 min.. so part of me wants to get excited but part of me worries since FRER didnt really pick it up. I know there is no use in worrying about it because within the week Ill know for sure. But Im off work for the holiday and so I have to find something else to occupy my mind haha

Steph Im so excited for you! Are you going to continue POAS? Or just ride it out?


----------



## tbfromlv

Oops didn&#8217;t see your last message. That does make me feel a little better!


----------



## steph1607

Haha go and do some power lifting to occupy your mind! (Or are you not training like that anymore?)

No, I'm not going to carry on testing now, will just ride it out! Still no symptoms at all of note, I am feeling very hungry a lot of the time, but I usually am anyway!


----------



## AmberR

Steph that is great news! That is great you will have a scan at 7.5 weeks so you will be far enough along to definitely see everything but won't have to wait too terribly long!

Tb- my lines were much stronger on the ICs compared to FRER. Hope you get a nice strong line within the next couple days! Still waiting for pictures! Haha


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I still lift that way, but since the surgery, I&#8217;ve gone less intense. I did get a good workout in. I hear that symptoms usually kick in after week 6. You and Amber are going to have babies 1 month apart! (Give or take)

Amber, the pics I was getting are pretty much identical to yesterday&#8217;s lol no use posting. 

DH was so cute I texted him to see how his day had been going at he said it was good &#8220;but I just want to be a father!&#8221; And then said &#8220;I hope tomorrow it&#8217;s a BFP!&#8221; He knows our internet lingo :haha:


----------



## AmberR

Tb- Darn, I will be hoping for a darker postive tomorrow so you can post it :haha: Your DH sounds so sweet! 

I am really anxious about my appointment tomorrow bad I'm not quite sure why. I think it's because I just don't know what to expect!


----------



## steph1607

Amber best of luck with your appointment today, do let us know how it goes. By the way, I can't wait until you get to 11 weeks and your ticket changes - I gave up chocolate for lent but absolutely LOVE Ferrero Rochers!

Ah TB, isn't he lovely! There is something so heart melting about these guys and their desire to be dads. My husband is already on at me to change the way I exercise. I have told him countless times to do some research and he will see that most things are fine, especially if your body is already used to it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber good luck! I&#8217;m sure it will be great!

Steph- that&#8217;s funny. I&#8217;m sure my old power lifting ways would not be appropriate but most other things are not only ok, but often encouraged. He just wants your baby protected! 
So I used my last FRER and there is the lightest of vvvvfl on it. Even DH saw it. But, it is way too light to pick up on a picture. But I will say it for me slightly excited. Hopefully tomorrow I have something to post for you guys!


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear the line is picked up by the FRER and hope to indulge in some line porn tomorrow morning :D 

Amber, good luck with your appointment!!!


----------



## Dream143r

These guys are the sweetest. My DH has a bit of a sneaker fetish. He was up Saturday morning at like 3am for a new release and bought matching pairs for himself, me and our unconceived baby. Really melted my heart. He's pretty quiet about how frustrating this process has been because he knows I stress enough for the both of us. When he told me he did that though it reminded me how much he wants this too.

All signs point to me ovulating yesterday. A little bummed with didn't get a BD in on actual O day. Tried again in the evening, another fail. Too much stress on my hunny. We need to look at ways to relieve the pressure. It's starting to really get in the way.

Amber - good luck today! Please give us all the details.

TB - looking forward to seeing tomorrow's test.

Steph - Good for you on for continue your workouts. It's def a good thing, especially because your body is already accustomed to it.

Sunny - how goes it? Have you a confirmed O yet?


----------



## tbfromlv

I have been having some crazy dreams and I always have one about me testing :haha: wonder what&#8217;s been on my mind! I really want to try and hold it for a night time test... b cause I&#8217;m overly anxious to see a clearer line lol but at the same time I don&#8217;t want to waste money... we will see how my afternoon goes lol

Dream that is so sweet! And we didn&#8217;t get O day either. Just the day before and the morning (even though I already had a temp rise). I hope you caught it!


----------



## steph1607

Oh Dream that really is adorable! Don't panic about not managing on the day itself. Up to five days before is fine so the day before is great. And now for two weeks of fun...!

:haha: you told me less than a week ago to try and wait until the next morning if possible, now look at you!


----------



## tbfromlv

lol Steph I know!! But now that I&#8217;m here and I have this glimmer of hope it&#8217;s so hard :haha:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- your DH is so sweet, how adorable! Fx'd you this will be your month!

Tb- hope tomorrow that line is darker!!

My appt went great. I got to hear baby's heartbeat on doppler!!! And the HB is still in the 160's so all is well. I am so relieved!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Amber that is wonderful!! So glad everything went well!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok Im going to give this a shot because some how I managed a 4 hour hold. Its already super faint so hopefully yall can see something!
 



Attached Files:







DC0E33B0-6BF1-4635-A316-2464BD901DC2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmberR

I see that clearly!! Don't even have to enlarge the photo. Yay!!! :dance:


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh good! The upload killed it, because it is definitely a bit darker than the post but if you can still see it, that makes me happy. Now to hope and pray it sticks!!


----------



## CTgirl

Tb i also see it! Here's hoping it's a sticky one! So happy for you!

Amber how exciting! Hearing the heartbeat is an experience I'll never forget!


----------



## tbfromlv

Here is some morning line porn ladies!
 



Attached Files:







1E2F0919-E297-4F96-B2E8-9DF26EE6AAB1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9









ED558527-7B13-40B9-A6E3-5D673A47F7F3.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CTgirl

Yay TB!!! So happy for you. Love a bit of line porn :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks CT! I&#8217;m cautiously optimistic!


----------



## SunnyBe

Beautiful :D :D I'm so incredibly happy for you Tb!!!

Amber, ahh that must have been really special :)


----------



## AmberR

Looking darker already Tb!!! Woohoo!

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - YAY for hearing the heartbeat! Did you cry? I'm such a sap. Your donut hole ticker is going to be torture all week lol. My diet has me craving all kinds of magical sugary stuff like that.

TB - I see that line 100%. Today's is clearly even better. :happydance:


2dpo - can i test? heehee


----------



## steph1607

Dream do try and hold out :haha:

TBeeeeeee amazing! So so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## steph1607

And Amber, you must be over the moon <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Thank you all. I&#8217;m so excited but I&#8217;m so cautious right now. 

Dream you cracked me up! Lol I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll want to test just yet!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok I need opinions...

I had to email my doctor because I only have about 4 progesterone suppositories left and now I need more, so I also told her about the the BFP. She said I can get labs at any time because the orders are in. Would you suggest me wait until I am officially late? or just get them in the morning? She will be having me follow up with two other draws regardless.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - the eager beaver in me says just go tomorrow.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I would say go ahead and get them drawn tomorrow, but are you able to get them drawn again in 48 hours- cause that would be Saturday then. Maybe wait until Monday if not. 

Dream- thanks, I was thinking the same thing. My cravings are insane right now and those donut holes look spook good!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I was thinking the same :haha: how am I to resist?!

Amber- yes they do it on saturdays so I&#8217;ll be fine there.
Are you having much MS?


----------



## AmberR

Then I say go for it Tb!
I have had some nausea on and off but not too bad really. No throwing up so I am thankful for that. The last couple days I just feel constantly hungry!


----------



## steph1607

TB definitely go in today!

What kind of things are you craving Amber? Or just anything and everything! Are you and your husband going to find out the gender, or do you want to keep it a surprise?

3DPO Dream, getting there!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok ok you talked me into it :haha:

Steph any symptoms for you yet?

Sunny you&#8217;re about 3dpo as well, right?

Amber- that&#8217;s great that you haven&#8217;t had the full blown MS! My friend who did IVF and is pregnant with twins is 25 weeks and STILL throwing up daily!


----------



## steph1607

Ah sorry Sunny, happy 3DPO to you too!

Glad to hear you're been (very easily) persuaded TB!

Nope, absolutely no symptoms over here yet. Still hungry, but like I said before, that's nothing new and I had a good workout this morning anyway!


----------



## tbfromlv

Todays tests.

Thats good news Steph- Im heading to the gym in about 30 minutes myself!
 



Attached Files:







1E9F3C66-9224-4A19-8F57-91F29D0C52C4.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5









2E343AD2-4892-4719-8B79-272F1359ADF2.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## steph1607

Oh wow, that line is definitely getting darker :) This is so exciting!


----------



## Dream143r

T-B! Can you hear me screaming? It's loud. Absolutely gorgeous line!
Yes Yes Yes, get that blood drawn today pleassssse.

3dpo for me, yay for crosshairs. I had a wicked workout this morning as well. Feeling great. Finally hit the big 1-0 too, 10lbs lost since Feb 1. :happydance: I feel amazing. Hopefully my uterus does also to make a nice cozy bed for my LO. FXXX


----------



## steph1607

10lbs in 22 days is an amazing achievement Dream, go you!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow dream that great news! You are kickin butt!!

I just got back from the clinic.. should have my results within a few hours!


----------



## steph1607

TB I've got butterflies! What are you going to do to pass the time?


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol! I&#8217;m going to teach decimals to my 4th graders. Then in between breaths I&#8217;m going to keep checking to see if I get the text that the results are in :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Impatiently waiting.......................


----------



## Dream143r

...................


----------



## AmberR

Tb- wow, amazing line!!! Will be checking in for your test results!

Dream- Yay for crosshairs! Now just the agonizing wait. Are you going to test early? Nice work on the weight loss, impressive!

Steph- I've been craving different things each day, but I've been wanting really spicy things and sour cream lol. Oh and the other day it was mac n cheese. I am so glad I haven't thrown up. And hopefully I only have a few more weeks of the nausea. Considering myself really lucky! We are going to find out the sex at the 20 week scan. I kind of wanted to wait but DH really wants to know. He's convinced it's a boy and I'm leaning that way too. Haha


----------



## tbfromlv

:haha: Dream!! Well so far she&#8217;s only posted my progesterone and it&#8217;s 25.84 which is great and way higher than last time.


----------



## AmberR

Great progesterone number!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh that's awesome TB. Are taking the suppositories this cycle? Or this is au naturel all you?

I'm going to start testing early - because I just can't help myself at 9dpo. Next Wednesday.

DH's Birthday is March 7. AF due March 6. Would love to give him a BFP for his Bday


----------



## tbfromlv

No for some reason I decided I needed to take them so I&#8217;ve been taking them since 3dpo. My miscarriage in December the highest my progesterone got was 12 so I&#8217;m definitely happier with these numbers! She&#8217;s going to start splitting my dosage though so instead of 200mg every night, it will be 100 mg 2x a day. Not sure what the difference it will be but hopefully it&#8217;s a good one. I asked her directly for the numbers for the HcG and said &#8220;with my history I am a bit anxious!&#8221; lol so hopefully I hear soon!!

Amber I am also feeling boy for you! Not sure why haha but I do!

Dream- I tried to hold out too but when 9dpo rolled around, I couldn&#8217;t resist haha! What a great bday present that would be for him!
You and sunny are up next! FXd!


----------



## SunnyBe

Not much time today but came in to check on Tb :D Beautiful lines!!! I can't wait to hear your beta!


----------



## AmberR

Where are those results tb :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Us waiting for TB's numbers like:

:comp:


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol well the hcg was at 11. But the doctor didn&#8217;t seem concerned about it so that is good. She said that my progesterone was wonderful and just cares about the numbers increasing. So I will have a redraw on Saturday


----------



## AmberR

It's got to start somewhere, you just caught it so early! Fx'd it is doubling nicely on Saturday!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah, the range they give for where I am is like 5-500 so I guess I&#8217;m ok :haha: the only downside of a Saturday draw is that I won&#8217;t get the results until Monday.. boo! I have two FRERs left lol so I may just keep using them to ensure the line gets better! Idk I feel really happy about this guys!


----------



## AmberR

Aww man too bad you have to wait until Monday! That's a good sign that you feel happy about it! I'll be stalking to see your FRER lines!!


----------



## steph1607

So nice to hear you sounding so excited about it TB :) Yeah, I wouldn't focus on the numbers too much at this stage, if your doctor doesn't seem concerned then why should you be. Looking forward to more visuals this weekend :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

yeah I keep reading that your starting number has nothing to do with anything, so long as your follow up is doubling. So I just hope mine is beyond 25 next time. I also thought my chart might be wrong and today might actually be 13dpo and not 14dpo because my 1dpo temp was in my regular low range of pre-o temps, I had just had such a big dip prior.. so I could be off a day. :shrug: I&#8217;m thrilled with my progesterone so I just pray the little eggy is still burrowing and multiplying away!

Test this am was just a slight fractional shade darker so Nothing really to show today


----------



## Dream143r

Just like Amber said, it's gotta start somewhere. FX for doubling results on Monday. I believe wholeheartedly this is the one TB. Please keep posting your pics when you take those FRERs.

4dpo over here, meh.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well here it is then lol
 



Attached Files:







F9C389BE-9E89-4FB4-8427-B072F962E4DB.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dream143r

ahhh thank you.

When is your missed period date?


----------



## tbfromlv

Well depends on if FF is right or not. If she&#8217;s right my missed period would be Sunday, otherwise if FF is off a day, Monday


----------



## SunnyBe

I agree Tb, maybe FF is off by a day. And didn't you say that your mom had trouble with pregnancy tests picking up a pregnancy? Maybe your hCG is just (genetically) very low to start with. Great news about the progesterone numbers!

Steph, how are you doing? Has it sunk in yet? 

Amber, I'm also thinking it's gonna be a boy haha. We're probably all wrong :D It's amazing how your just cruising along without any horrible symptoms. Sign me up for one of those!

Dream, wow! 10 lbs in such a short period of time?! That's so impressive! You go girl :D I'll join you in testing next Wednesday. So let's join the other's on the BFP train next week!


----------



## AmberR

Wonderful line Tb! 

Looking forward to seeing some BFPs next week!

Sunny- I've really been lucky! I've had the standard sore boobs, nausea and fatigue but as long as I'm not throwing up I'm happy!! Oh and I've been waking around 2-3 AM hungry and nauseated, but can usually go back to sleep after getting a snack :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;ve decided not to worry about the beta. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s bad for where I am at. And if FF is wrong, I&#8217;m only 13dpo today. It really just depends on the next one. I&#8217;ll probably still buy more FRERs though lol

Sunny and dream I hope you get on the BFP train too!!


----------



## Dream143r

Good luck with you second draw today TB.


----------



## tbfromlv

My FRER looks slightly lighter today, but Wondfo looks darker..?. I&#8217;m praying it means nothing and my beta comes back good. I really want this one to stick. &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## AmberR

Tb- Same thing happened to me! For some reason the FRER looked lighter but darker wondfo. I sure hope it's a sticky one for you too!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Amber I do remember that now! You just made me feel so much better. I&#8217;m so paranoid from my last two losses that I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m over analyzing EVERYTHING. I wish my doctor would check the results over the weekend. I had my blood drawn but I probably won&#8217;t hear until Monday sometime. Maybe I should step away from the tests.


----------



## AmberR

I totally get it! That's what I had to do. I was testing everyday and stressing myself out because the FRER weren't getting darker. I waited a few days and tested again and could easily see the progression by then. Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Bad news... my hcg barely increased.. not even by half. This is so unfair.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh no!!!! Why is this happening again. I'm so incredibly sorry Tb. Don't know what to say. I don't understand why life is so extremely unfair sometimes :( :( Did the doctor say anything? I wish I could just give you a hug right now :(


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Tb I am so very sorry. It is so not fair.


----------



## steph1607

TB, Im sorry, this is so very cruel.


----------



## tbfromlv

I just dont understand. The doctor hasnt sent me a message or called yet. Im sure Ill hear from her Monday. Are there other things I should be tested for? Or is it just my crappy endo eggs? :cry:


----------



## steph1607

TB the only things I have come across are things like untreated infections (which I think your Greek clinic spoke about?), lining issues and chromosomal abnormalities for which you can have things like PGS testing.

I really feel for you, this is just horrible.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh man. Sigh. I'm so sorry tb. I believed this was it for you. Hugs.


----------



## SunnyBe

Is this your third one Tb? Don't blame yourself! I know you're just trying to make sense of it all but sometimes it's just a case of bad luck. 

This is what I wrote about it on the blog when it happened to me last month:_
What went wrong? We'll never know for sure but chances are, the embryo that implanted had chromosomal abnormalities.

They say that 1 in 100 mouse embryos are chromosomally abnormal while seven out of 10 human embryos are abnormal. Sometimes, these "mistake" embryos implant but the body detects something is wrong and stops the development before it progresses. So chances are it's just that.​_​
Your body was supposed to recognize the embryo wasn't normal but did so too late. But this isn't your first chemical so I understand that you think it might have something to do with your body.

It could be a lot of different things. The cyst, the thyroid, sperm DNA fragmentation, immunes, clotting disorders. I hope your doctor can recommend a full panel of things to check.

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks girls. You are all such a big support. I've been reading like crazy. Yes this is my 3rd one, in 6 months. 

DH is getting his SA done finally. I also have asked the RE that comes down to my clinic once a month to do the DNA Fragmentation. 

I just hate that I have so many things going against me. The endo (which I bet has a lot to do with all of this), my thyroid, the pcos... all of the above can cause chemicals/miscarriages. I'm scared to death of doing IVF and coming out with the same outcome. I'm also unsure about these hidden infections that Serum tests for. I can't seem to find a lot of research about it. Part of me is dying to do the testing but part of me doesn't want to waste my money on it. 

I guess I will just wait and see what my doctor says. I just can't keep getting these BFPs only to be crushed and heartbroken a week later.


----------



## SunnyBe

I completely understand Tb! Keep in mind though that some of these things (PCOS) actually work in favor when it comes to IVF. 

The hidden infections thing is also something I'm not completely convinced of (because of the lack of any real evidence). I'd say if it's cheap, do it, if it's not, leave it be. 

Will you go for another draw?


----------



## steph1607

How are you feeling today TB?

And Sunny, how is everything with you? How many DPO, 5? 6?


----------



## Dream143r

Hope you're holding up okay TB.

Sunny are we still on for testing on Wednesday? I'm not feeling super optimistic today. Probably due to my nose dive temp. Who knows though, maybe its a implantation dip.


----------



## tbfromlv

That&#8217;s true Sunny. Yeah it&#8217;s like $300 for those hidden infections so I think I will pass. My doctors nurse emailed me and asked me to come for another draw today. And of course now my bbs are killing me? Not that I&#8217;m holding hope I&#8217;m just annoyed. Like it was a delayed reaction. Anyway I am up and down. Sometimes I&#8217;m very much like whatever and sometimes I am a mess!

Amber Steph- how you girls doing?

Dream and sunny I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## tbfromlv

The nurse just said &#8220;IF. You miscarry, we will do a workup for both you and your husband&#8221; what do you mean IF.. come on lady. Don&#8217;t try to give me false hope when we both know better! Sorry for the vent.


----------



## steph1607

Vent all you want TB, hope is one thing, false hope is another. Will you get the blood results today?

Im doing okay, had some period type pain (very mild) these past couple of days and my boobs area a little sore. 5 weeks 1 day today.


----------



## tbfromlv

I won&#8217;t be able to make it until about 4:00, but I&#8217;ve definitely gotten results back the same night.. it really depends on if the doctor looks at them tonight or not.

I hope you don&#8217;t get any MS like amber!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, we're on for Wednesday. I'll be 10 DPO and you'll be 9. Not expecting anything at all though. 

Steph, 35 more to go!! Will you stay on progesterone until week 12? Are the shots getting any easier?

Tb, my doctor was the same, saying that there was still a chance and what not... I'm not sure if they truly believe that or just say that to make people feel better. I'm definitely not someone that appreciates false hope. That being said, did you do a FRER this morning, just to check?


----------



## tbfromlv

No I didn&#8217;t do a FReR and now I&#8217;m kind of wishing I did. And don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m having false hope but it made me go &#8220;wait, what if I am more of a every 72 hour doubler? Lol I know better Than this but I still wish I would have checked lol

Steph when is your appointment? The 5th??


----------



## steph1607

Did you get the results back yesterday TB?

Yep, I'll be on progesterone and oestrogen until 12 weeks. I'm not doing injections anymore, just the Cyclogest. Scan is 15th which kind of still feels like ages away, even though I know it's only 2 weeks and 2 days!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh whoops I remember a 5 in the date :haha: that&#8217;s not far off! It&#8217;s like having another tww lol 

Yeah results came back at 2.5 I also started bleeding overnight. I guess we will have the recurrent miscarriage workup to see if they can identify anything else causing this. 

Sunny, Dream- testing tomorrow! Feeling anything? 

Amber- have you Announced to the world yet?


----------



## steph1607

Haha yes because we all just love TWW's so much! A bit of a slow morning at work so of course I spent a little while researching girls names.

I know you were already pretty much certain of the outcome TB, but I'm sorry it's turned out that way for definite now. What kind of things will be looked at in the recurrent miscarriage work up?

Sunny and Dream, one day to go!!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - the 15th does seem like forever away. I guess you can think of it like a TWW but those are torturous just the same. Ha - realizing that's exactly what tb wrote, great minds. Any names jumping out at your early? I'm hopeful for a boy but of course at this point I'll take whatever I am blessed with.

8dpo today I'm feeling positive because my temp went back up. I dunno to be honest I've given up trying to figure out before had if this cycle is 'the one'. My temps look like an implantation dip, which i've never had before but you will also notice all the open circles on my chart. I haven't been waking up at the same time each day, so that dip may not be entirely accurate.


----------



## steph1607

Got everything crossed for you Dream. Chart is looking lovely.

We've had a boy and a girl name picked out since the first year we got together, but my cousin had a baby a few weeks ago and gave her our girl's name sadly! I like quite a lot of girl names but my husband says no to most of them! He's so stupid, I asked him a few months ago to give me some names he liked and the only two he came out with after thinking for hours were Rosie and Lucy. His sister and my brother's wife. Give me strength!


----------



## Dream143r

L O L Steph, men are hilarious. 

My DH is a thinker he will take the maximum allotted time to make any decision. I'm the complete opposite I make decisions quickly and once they're made I stick to them. I guess we balance each other out but it's very stressful at times. I know for sure when we do get a bfp I'll want to choose names asap and he will want to decide 2 weeks after the baby is born. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Tb, I hope the tests point to something specific that can be easily fixed. How are you holding up? How's your DH? Have you thought about if you want to do IVF this summer? I was also thinking that if you want to try for a couple more months, you can probably still do both if you do a FET instead. Just go for a week around egg collection and go back for transfer during a long weekend. 

Steph, ahh girls names :) You must be on Cloud 9 right now. The wait is horrible but think of it this way, when you do get your scan, you're much further along ;) What was the girls name you initially picked?

Dream, your chart does look very interesting. Hope it leads to something good. I feel out already. Looking back, I can honestly say that last month felt really different from all the other months TTC. I wouldn't say I have any major PMS symptoms, but I definitely notice a difference between pre-O and post-O. Last month, I felt great and it mimicked pre-O. This month feels the same as any other month.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph and Dream both of you made me giggle when I read that. :haha: we talk about names but I have had a girls name that I&#8217;ve loved for more than half my life so I told him he gets no say and he said ok haha! Boys names are harder for us. 

Sunny that&#8217;s a good idea. Chances are I&#8217;d need to do an FET anyway. I&#8217;ll have to think about that one. I also hope you are wrong and you get a BFP in the next few days.

The nurse emailed me and said that both of us need to complete some labs and she wants to see us both in office (which of course isn&#8217;t until March 26) and some of the tests I cannot do until 2 months after the loss... ?? Not sure why but ok. She doesn&#8217;t know we are talking about IVF so this might be a good time for all that. I was thinking if I have PGD or PGS done during IVF you have to do FET anyway so there&#8217;s that. From what I read, they check for blood clotting issues, a &#8220;sticky blood&#8221; issue and some genetic issues. Then again I have plenty of other issues that could cause this stuff... I just would rather rule any of this out before I spend money on IVF 

Emotionally I feel almost numb. I cried hard the first day and once in a while I tear up out of the blue but I think my heart has felt this pain so much that it&#8217;s building a wall for it. Idk it is up and down. I had THREE people announce new pregnancies on Facebook today.. all for August (which my last pregnancy would have been) so that didn&#8217;t help.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- my heart hurts for you dear. I hope you are able to get some answers with the testing. It sucks that you have to wait 2 months for some tests though! You have been through so much loss, I'm sure feeling numb is a defense that you have put up to protect your heart. I wish I could give you a hug. I know that there is nothing I can say to make you feel better, all I can say is we are here for you- vent away, whatever you need!!

Dream and Sunny- my fingers are crossed for you both this month! 

Steph- how fun to be thinking of names! Men are so funny. My DH shoots down almost all my name suggestions. There is one boy and one girl name we have come to agreement on, but of course I'm not so sure about them anymore! Maybe I'm the difficult one :haha:

I told a few people at work finally! One of my coworkers knows about my miscarriage so she was extra happy for me. It feels like a little weight is lifted off, but I'm still worried about a loss at this point. I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## steph1607

:haha: Worse is when he suggests Matthew as an alternative boys name when I have a brother called Matthew and his twin is called Matthew. I would say he does it to wind me up, but sadly he thinks it's genuinely a good idea.

Sunny, the girls name we always wanted was Isabelle, but my cousin just had an Isabella. I'm not close with my cousin but still. Welcome to test day, sorry you're not feeling very confident though :(

TB, this is such a horrid and cruel situation. Especially when you have had to go through this multiple times. I hope you are eventually able to get some answers as to why this has happened. I get the bit about feeling numb, I think when we have all been through the various things that have happened to us this past year, you begin to almost detach yourself emotionally. It's self preservation I think.

Amber I feel you, sometimes I wonder if I still like names that I've always said I like! I'm glad you feel like at least a little weight has been lifted off. Hopefully more will continue to lift each week and in a few weeks time you can start to really relax and enjoy it. You've made it to 12 weeks - that's amazing, you've got this :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

9dpo. Will try again tomorrow. Hope you've had better luck Sunny.
 



Attached Files:







20180228_080102.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## SunnyBe

It's a no for me too Dream.

Love the baby name discussion! 

Tb :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- are you sure there was nothing coming through on the bottom one? I feel like I see something. I even screen shot it and did the invert and saw it. FXd for tomorrow!

Sunny- still early! FXd for you!

Amber- chicken nugget?? Lol thats the best. So happy for you.
And I bet you will settle on the perfect name once you know for sure what youre having

Steph you DH is a hoot! Why does he think all these names are good ideas?! :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Oh TB please post the invert. I thought i saw something on the bottom one too but I thought I was crazy. You're going to make me fish it out of the trash when I get home. LOL


----------



## tbfromlv

I tried but when I previewed the post it was super blurry and not as clear. Good news is if it&#8217;s really there, you&#8217;ll see it clearer soon!! FXd!


----------



## Dream143r

ahh okok. I'll see what the trash looks like when I get home from work lol.


----------



## AmberR

Dream I think can see a hint of something on the bottom one also!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so... my fertility doctors emailed me. They want me to go ahead and try the metformin for pcos and regulating my cycles.. then they said that the Surgeon wanted my cyst to be looked at again by March because it had not only grown back, but completely changed shapes from one scan to the other. So she said I can meet with him or my OB about it but I should have it looked at before trying to go forward with getting pregnant. ?!?!?! I am a mess :cry: I dont even know what to think or do at this point.


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg I'm so sorry for all of this Tb :( What are they suggesting it could be? I hope that it can easily be removed and that the cyst is one of the main reasons why you haven't been able to stay pregnant. So getting it seriously looked at might not be the worst thing? I don't know. I just hope your streak of bad luck ends soon :(


----------



## tbfromlv

It&#8217;s like thing After thing. I&#8217;m going to find out if he is considered in network as far as insurance goes because he is one of the best for this kind of thing.. but if he isn&#8217;t, I wouldn&#8217;t be able to afford him. I really hope they just do another scan and say it&#8217;s fine. But am I really not supposed to try? Or I wonder if she just means not doing any medicated cycles as that can aggravate it more. I just feel like I&#8217;m back to square one except with more heartbreak behind it. I really hope so too Sunny. I&#8217;m also hopeful for you and Dream! Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah I'm curious what they mean by saying you shouldn't try. I hope it's just that they don't recommend fertility meds until the cyst gets checked out. The whole in/out of network stuff is frustrating too. Fingers crossed he is!


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Tb, you just can't catch a break! I hope that your cyst is going away, and if not that they can treat it easily and then you will have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Hope your Dr is in network too!


----------



## steph1607

Oh TB I am so sorry. Everything is hitting you at once and it must be awful. I know there is not a great deal we can do, but remember we are always here to help with anything you need, or just lend an ear. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Really hope that doc is in your network TB.

Amber, a chicken nugget? So precious. 

Here are my 10dpo tests. Womp. On a positive side my total weight loss is now 14lbs. I'd say that was a pretty good February. My goal is match it in March.
 



Attached Files:







20180301_094431.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok found out he IS in network so that&#8217;s good. Hopefully I can get an appointment with him soon. March 12-16 our school is on spring break so I am also hoping my flexibility in there gets me in sooner. 

Girls, what&#8217;s crazy is everyone who knows me, knows me as someone who is fit and healthy. I eat right 80% of the time (I am a sucker for chocolate!) and I workout 5 days a week. But my reproductive system hates me! Or my endocrine system.. or perhaps they have both teamed up to battle me and my desire to be a mom. Punks. The strategies I use with kids who are dealing with bullies just doesn&#8217;t work here :haha: 

Dream you&#8217;re not out! Sunny, any news on your test?


----------



## steph1607

TB yes!!!! I could not be more healthy (majority of the time) - eat so well, physically fit and strong, young... the list goes on, and yet here we are battling infertility. Frustrating.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph it is! Ugh. 
Alright I have an appointment with him March 14. Hopefully he says I&#8217;m fine lol

Dream, sunny any test news?

Also those of you who had their DH get an SA- how long did it take to get results back?


----------



## CTgirl

I'm so sorry TB! Can't imagine all the thoughts running through your head. 

Dream, Sunny, any news?

Amber I can't believe you're 12 weeks already - time flies! I found constant snacking helped with the morning sickness - and ginger tea!


----------



## Dream143r

CT do you have a journal? - I'd love to see a bump pic.


----------



## Dream143r

This morning's tests. 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







20180302_090055.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## steph1607

How you feeling Dream?

TB, glad you've got yourself an appointment. Not long to wait (yes, yes - easier said than done!!)

It's obviously different over here, but my husband's first SA was on the NHS so we got the results a few weeks later. Only took so long because that was just our next appointment with the gynae doc. When he had a second one done after we had gone private, we got the results back an hour later when we were in with the doctor having a full consultation. It's the kind of thing that is tested straight away for obvious reasons so results *can* be instant if your healthcare provider is able to give them to you instantly. If that all makes sense!


----------



## CTgirl

I don't have a journal but have attached a bump pic. That's this week, 31 weeks. 

I had to see a specialist this week as I have been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. I need to tweak my diet slightly as I'm eating all the right things but in the wrong portion sizes. Like I need to spread my carbs throughout the day rather than having them all at breakfast and then none for lunch or dinner. And must up my veggie intake. It's very manageable, but not fun pricking my finger 6 times a day!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2018-03-02 at 4.13.46 PM.png
File size: 234.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok my doctors office is really fast about these things so that makes me feel better. Can you tell I don&#8217;t like waiting?? :haha:

dream, do you see anything IRL?

CT- sorry you&#8217;re going through that! But your bump! So sweet!


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad you got your appointment set up Tb! I sometimes joke that DH and I should start picking up unhealthy habits to see if that'll boost our chances of conceiving lol. SA results were ready the same day.

Steph, your DH cracks me up :D Is there any name he likes that isn't attached to one of your family members?

Amber, the chances of a loss are so small at this point. Hope you're not worrying too much. I guess that worry is always there though. 

Dream, sorry :( I hope tomorrow's test looks better. Or do you see something IRL?

CT, ahhh that's quite the bump! Sorry to hear about the GD. I can't believe how far along you are already. Have you guys picked a name yet?

AFM, still no line so I stopped taking those &*#!*^! *red *progesterone pills as of yesterday. I SO can't stand them :D Wrote a whole blog post about it and even contacted the manufacturer lol. I'm not taking them any longer than necessary so I'm just gonna wait for AF at this point.


----------



## Dream143r

Felling pretty bummed. What's a girl to do?

Not seeing anything on the tests IRL unfortunately.

CT - super cute bump. I'm glad the diet changes will be fairly easy to manage for you though.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry :hugs: Are you going for a monitored cycle next, Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

I wish. My appointment isn't until April 26.


----------



## AmberR

Lovely bump CT! Sorry to hear you are dealing with gestational diabetes but great that you can control it with diet!

Dream- sorry about the BFN. Darn you have to wait so long for your appt!

Sunny- I always enjoy reading your blog posts!


----------



## Dream143r

Here's 12dpo. Thinking I'm done testing for this cycle. My cramps are turning more like AF cramps. She's due Tuesday. I guess no November baby for me. 

If I had a choice I wouldn't really want a December baby because their birthdays get lost in the holidays. Myh niece was born Christmas eve. But clearly I don't have a choice so we will keep trying. 

If the wind blows me in an optimistic direction I'll test 1 more day tomorrow. I think Amber didn't get her bfp until 13dpo right?
 



Attached Files:







20180303_080517.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dream143r

I did end up testing 1 more day, yesterday at 13dpo. More of the same story. Temp on the way down today so AF may come right on time tomorrow. 

Feeling down and out today. I'm sure it will pass, it always does. I've got an acupuncture appointment tomorrow, that always makes me feel recharged.

Hope you ladies had a nice weekend. 

Sunny - anything exciting for you?


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m sorry Dream. It does just hurt each time. I hope your acupuncturist helps you shake it again.


----------



## AmberR

So sorry dream. Glad you have acupuncture tomorrow!


----------



## steph1607

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is okay!

I have some sad news - I had a couple of hours of very heavy bleeding at work on Friday and phoned my clinic who booked me in for an ultrasound first thing Monday morning. We were already prepared for the news because of what I experienced on Friday, but it was confirmed that I am miscarrying. I haven't had any bleeding since Friday but stopped all medication yesterday morning so it should start up again in the next day or two. They also did a blood test which has come back a little higher than they would have liked so I need to go in for a repeat tomorrow morning and hope that the levels have dropped slightly, otherwise they might have to consider an ectopic pregnancy. The doctor couldn't see anything untoward on the ultrasound so it is probably not ectopic - just levels dropping slowly. 

So it's a been a bit of a difficult few days, but my husband and I are genuinely feeling okay about everything. I'm not looking forward to the next few days when everything should start coming out, but I guess I hope it does all come out so I don't need any type of procedure. 

Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## CTgirl

Oh Steph, I am so so so sorry. I can't begin to imagine how you and hubby must be feeling! Take time to process it and if it's available to you, perhaps seek some counselling to assist you? I'm a big believer in therapy. My friend who had two miscarriages (one at 6 weeks, one at 13) hasn't had any help and is barely getting through life. So if you need it, there's nothing to be ashamed of. 

That goes for all of you! Sending so much love.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Steph.....my heart is breaking. It's just simply not fair. I'm so sorry you and DH are going through this. I'm glad you know we're always here for you.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no Steph :( This is the saddest news to wake up to this morning. I'm so incredibly sorry, you must have had the worst weekend. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Give yourself plenty of time though, this isn't easy.


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Steph! I am so very sorry. Keeping you guys in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## steph1607

Thank you girls. I think to be honest it hit my husband harder than me because I hadn't really felt any excitement about it. But he is doing well too thankfully. There was a horrendous moment during the scan yesterday when the doctor said something along the lines of "I can't see anything" (obviously as in there should be something to see and there isn't), and he then says "so you can't see anything wrong on the scan". That was pretty heartbreaking. 

He wants to make a plan for the next few years because he always feels better with plans (he understands that things can change though!) and we're going to book ourselves a nice summer holiday and things like that over the coming weeks. 

I'm definitely sticking around in this group with you lot though!!


----------



## SunnyBe

:( :( That just broke my heart. Your poor DH. It's so tough on the guys, we sometimes tend to forget that.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Steph! I am so sorry! This is awful news! I wish I could give you a hug. It may be nice to take a little vacation after all you&#8217;ve been through. I&#8217;m so sorry.


----------



## SunnyBe

Any updates Steph? :(


----------



## steph1607

Hey girls, doctor phoned a little while ago. HCG levels have dropped significantly so theyre confident its not ectopic. Bleeding has started again today so hopefully a scan next week will show that I dont need any type of intervention.

Hows everyone else??


----------



## SunnyBe

That's good (in however much a situation like this can ever be described as "good"). I hope your body will take care of the rest so that you won't need a D&C. Hope you and your DH support each other well during these tough times and get out even stronger. 

Not much going on over here. AF came a couple of days ago (as did Dream's, looking at the chart, so sorry hun! Sucks that you have to wait that long for your appointment to get the monitoring set up, but hope this cycle will be the one and you won't need to go to your appointment!).


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph, I&#8217;m sorry. considering the situation, I&#8217;m glad that it&#8217;s looking like your body will take care of it. 

Sunny, dream sorry about AF.

Amber- 13 weeks and a scoop of ice cream! So sweet. 

Afm- I haven&#8217;t temped at all, although it&#8217;s so early in this cycle it doesn&#8217;t really matter much. I kind of like not thinking about it. I might start back up after we get back from Vegas this weekend. My little brother is getting married. We had DHs SA done today, still waiting on results. Hopefully today! 

So I was randomly thinking about this last night... since the surgery last summer, I have gotten pregnant every time I ovulate from my left side... but my left side is the one with the cyst..there&#8217;s nothing for me to speculate about it really but just an interesting thought... meet with the doc next week.


----------



## SunnyBe

That is very interesting Tb! I wonder if it's just a coincidence or if there's more to it. Have fun at the wedding!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

You know at this point I&#8217;m over analyzing everything lol 

SA came back normal. 119 mil for the count, 86% motility and 86% morphology guess it&#8217;s just me!

Also the doctors office called and they had some cancellations for tomorrow, so I will be going in the morning to discuss this cyst further. I&#8217;m glad to be going on vacation with a little more information. Good or bad, I feel better knowing.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great Tb!! One less thing to worry about. Good luck with your appointment today :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Well doctor said no surgery and I&#8217;m free to proceed with treatments but also wants to know how the recurrent miscarriage tests turn out. He said they might consider a saline ultrasound but doesn&#8217;t think it will be necessary. He also said &#8220;you have a whole host of problems!&#8221; Lol but totally not in a mean way, just kind of acknowledging that this has been a tough process. He was really personable. So at this point I guess we will continue to act as though we are going to Greece this summer unless those tests tell us otherwise.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- good news about the SA. Hope the other testing can give you some answers. Glad it sounds like you have a good doctor.

Steph- hope you don't need any interventions. Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Well CD3. Here we go again. Cycle 12, our last chance at conceiving within a year of trying. #nopressure. My temp finally dropped this more to normal preO range. No big plans for this cycle. I'm just going to continue eating healthy and working out. Just trying to make my body the best version of itself in preparation for housing human life lol. I've stalled a bit with my weightloss still at 14lbs down but at least I'm not gaining. I'm also doing some weightlifting so I could be gaining muscle and that's why the scale isn't really reflecting a loss.

Steph - hope you're feeling alright

TB - Glad those SA results are looking good.


----------



## SunnyBe

Awesome job on the weight loss Dream. That's really something to be proud of :)

Tb, glad the doctor's visit went great. Hope you'll have fun back home!

Amber, your ice cream scoop made me hungry for ice cream lol :D


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Monday Team!

How's everyone doing?

CD6 - just waiting to O.


----------



## steph1607

Happy New Week everyone!

Doing okay over here, I heard my husband on the phone to his mum saying that we're both doing better than we would have thought :) Annoyingly, my back went into proper spasm over the weekend (I have scoliosis) so I'm in a fair bit of pain now. My one silver lining last week was that I would be able to play in my university reunion rugby match this weekend, but now it looks like I can't even do that. So a little pissed off really! But in other news, we spent a small fortune on a wonderful new bed yesterday and have both managed to get some annual leave approved for end of June/beginning July so we are going to book ourselves a lovely little holiday.

Hope everyone else is okay. Fingers so tightly crossed that this will be your month Dream and you won't be hitting the one year mark. :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls :)

Glad to hear you're doing well psychologically but it sucks that your back is acting up! Sounds really uncomfortable. Is there anything you can do about it? Or is just taking it easy for awhile? Guess that new bed comes in handy ;) Do you guys know where you're going on your trip? 

Dream, I agree with Steph, really hope you don't hit that ugly 1-year mark! Are you trying anything different this month?

AFM, not much going on. We had a seemingly small plumbing issue that turned out the be a not-so-small plumbing issue. Luckily we found a really great and honest plumber who lives right around the block and charged us far less than what we were afraid of. Yay for small wins :D


----------



## steph1607

Sadly, other than taking anti-spasmodics, anti-inflammatories and pain relief, it's just a case of waiting for it to get better. I'm kind of used to it, but it hasn't been this bad for a few years. Everything has to come along at once doesn't it! We're not sure exactly where we will be going yet, going to do some more hunting today. Mediterranean I reckon so maybe Balearic islands, Greece, Cyprus- that sort of thing. Will be motivation to get back into pre-fertility treatment shape!

Eurgh, plumbing issue sounds like a bit of a nightmare, glad you got it sorted (and for a good price!). What are your plans for the next few months?


----------



## Dream143r

Not doing much differently this cycle. Just continuing to workout and eat right. I'll wait and see how it goes, but will use preseed if I don't see any or a lot of CM. Going to start my OPKs this Saturday at CD11.

I completely understand excitement for small wins Sunny. We are in the process of finishing our basement. It's been 3 months for an easy 6-8 week job. Contractors are the worst!

Steph that sounds wonderful. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey girls! Had so much fun back home in Vegas. I got to show DH the "real Vegas" way off the strip where I grew up. It was also fun to catch up with my oldest friends and family I don't get to see as often. We stayed with my cousin who is my age and we literally grew up together until I moved away at 21. It was very nice to just hang out. My other cousin who is about two years younger than me told us that she and her DH started trying for kids about October. I feel bad because both of us (my cousin I stayed with) went on about how difficult it was for her (it took her right to the year mark) and me. I think we meant to be a source of comfort and "you're not alone" but thinking back on it, I really hope we didn't scare her.
Sunny- I want you to know that you are having a ripple effect with your IVF tourism stuff. I am so not a private person so I talk about going to Greece and such with a lot of people. I have had 3 separate people tell me now that they had friends who are struggling or their only option is IVF but cost has been stopping them, and they have told them about IVF abroad and they too are looking into it. I thought it was pretty neat and I thought you'd like to know that you are helping a lot of other people. Also, a side note, your blog popped up on pinterest when I was searching about IVF abroad so I am confident you are helping many more couples than you might think.

Steph- so sorry to hear about your back, that cannot be comfortable. I hope the pain eases soon! Sounds like you have some fun to look forward to. If you go to Greece, we may be there at the same time!

Dream, I really hope this is it for you! Dh and I want to add a gabled front porch to our house, but we would be doing it completely ourselves, (with help from family and friends we know that are handy) so I am a little nervous! We have an unfinished basement as well, but right now we are keeping it that way and it is our gym. lol

Amber, CT how are you girls doing?

Oh and I got my blood redrawn for thyriod- My TSH is not 0.88, so I might have to skip a day or two on my meds to keep it close to 1. T4 and T3 are both great and T4 much better.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so glad you had a great visit back home! When I was TTC it was always reassuring to hear other stories to know that I wasn't the only one who didn't get pregnant right away. I'd bet your cousin was appreciative of that!

Dream- gotta love home improvement projects. We tore or master bathroom apart probably 3 years ago and have never gotten around to finishing it. :haha:
We are hoping to get it done by the end of summer!

Steph- sorry about the back pain! Hope it goes away soon!

Sunny- glad you were able to get your plumbing fixed for a reasonable price. Our furnace just went out so we found a guy who runs a small business and he quoted us half the price as what a big company quoted! So the replacement cost will only be half of our savings instead of all of it. And we will be getting central AC installed, that will be so nice this summer! 

Other than home improvements and clean up nothing is really new with me! It was a beautiful sunny day yesterday so I was able to get some yard work done which I love doing! Tomorrow I will be 14 weeks... second trimester! I seriously can't believe it. My next appointment will be the following Wednesday! I am hoping we will then be able to schedule our anatomy scan!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - that's awesome, glad you had a nice trip.

Wow Amber 14 weeks! time is flying. I dunno what it is with your ticker, your baby always looks so delicious. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope you'll feel better soon Steph! Sounds like a wonderful trip, have fun planning :D 

Dream, hahaha I agree. Amber's baby always makes me hungry lol. Hope the basement stuff wraps up soon!

Tb, ahh it sounds like you had a great time back home! I'm sure there's much more to LV than just the strip. We've been there a couple of times and loved checking out things like Red Rock Canyon. So close, yet feels like you're in a completely different world. 

Glad you're spreading the IVF-tourism-word lol. I got a couple of really touching emails from people who thought they could never afford IVF and came across the blog to find out they could. Even my own clinic found us lol. They just send me a bunch of coupons that I can share with the readers, so cool. 

Amber, it really helps to shop around! We found our guy through recommendations on Nextdoor, which is like a facebook for your specific neighborhood. Love that site. I can't believe you're 14 weeks as of today! Only 182 more days to go :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny-after doing some calculations we decided Prague actually might be a better deal for us. We are setting up an appointment with Gennet now (earliest isn&#8217;t until April!) Did you have ALL of your blood work done before hand (the STD screening and such) or do you just need it done before ER?

How&#8217;s everyone doing in here? I think I may have gotten a positive opk this morning, so I&#8217;ll start temping to confirm. 

Amber congrats on making it to the 2nd trimester!
cT- you about ready??? You have what, 4 weeks to go?


----------



## Dream143r

I started my OPKs this morning, very negative though. Not expecting a positive for a few more days.

I took my temp this morning at 7am and I normally take it at 5am so I discarded it. It was a huge jump.

When does your summer break start TB? Assuming you'll be looking to travel during that time.


----------



## tbfromlv

Officially done May 25. Too many snow days lol but I&#8217;m in my cousins wedding on June 9, so we will want to leave ASAP after that. 

I&#8217;m kind of shocked to be Oing so early without any meds.. maybe the thyroid and metformin is helping? I&#8217;m actually terrified to get a positive on my own now. How sad is that?

I hope this is your cycle Dream!


----------



## Stella2018

Hi Ladies! You all seem like such a tight knit group and so supportive and kind to one another. Do you mind if I join you?
I'm 32, DH is 28, TTC #1. We had a pregnancy scare a couple of weeks ago that ultimately turned out to be really whacky hormones. We haven't ever talked seriously about kids -- it's always been an open ended ??. My husband, though, it turns out, was really unhappy with that BFN. I realized that I was more put off by the surprise of it more than anything. So we had The Conversation... long story short, the pills are out as of last week, just finished the withdraw bleed and leaving it at NTNP to give us a chance to ease into the whole thing. I am back and forth between excited and panicked; obsessing about being pregnant and thinking "nope, this is too intense", lol. I really have no idea what to expect. So we'll see!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Stella. Welcome. There's always room for more in our group. Here's hoping your TTC is simple. FX


----------



## steph1607

Welcome, Stella. These girls really are the best, youll be in good hands!

Oooh exciting news about Prague, TB- is your appointment another Skype consultation, or youre actually going there in April? 

I had the best weekend with my old rugby team mates! So glad I booked today off work though :haha: I feel like two days recovery is necessary when youre over 25! 

Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

OPK negative today. I do feel slight tightness/pulling though so the surge may be coming soon.

Sounds like fun Steph. Even worse when you're over 30 lol.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-19 at 9.06.53 AM.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, ah that's so cool! Wouldn't it be funny if we were there at the same time? I'm planning to start bcp's after this cycle and go for my FET the cycle after (probably May, so a couple weeks before you). I'll let you know when my coupon voucher post is ready so you can grab one too.

I did all (except for all the stuff you already have like AMH, LH, FSH etc.) my bloodwork when I was there for my first scan. STD's for both of us and all the required stuff to make sure you're okay to undergo anesthesia. 

Yay for early positive OPK! Looks like O-day is today?

Dream, hope you O soon too. Would be nice if we'd all be in the TWW together.

Hi Stella, welcome :)

Steph, haha so glad you had fun with your old team. Can you imagine how many days off you need when you're "our" age (in your 30's) lol :haha: 

AFM, started testing last night (CD 14) and it was pretty dark. This is usually what my + look like, but I'm not sure. Before IVF I didn't O until about CD 21, the cycle after (the chemical) I O'd on CD 14. Last cycle was weird. Normally my OPK's look even lighter than Dream's when negative, but last cycle they were pretty dark right from the start. I kept testing because I didn't get a temp rise until after it was (finally) about as dark as the control at CD 20. Not sure what to make of yesterday's OPK.
 



Attached Files:







OPK_CD14.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph it&#8217;s true, it gets worse when you hit and move beyond 30 lol but so glad you had a good time!

I *think* I ovulated this morning so hopefully a temp rise tomorrow. I normally only have 2 days of positive opk but I had one this am.. but then I also had some pretty harsh Ovary pains im hoping was O. I had a good little dip so fingers crossed! I didn&#8217;t take anything except the thyroid stuff and metformin but both are supposed to help regulate hormones and cycle so...? I hope if I am Oing that my lining is ok.. can you take Estradiol and progesterone at the same time? 

Sunny I bet you are getting ready to O.. will you test again this evening? That would be fun if we are all in the tww together. And yes I&#8217;d be interested in that coupon lol they sent an email about having all the blood work done before the skype consultation so I wasn&#8217;t sure. That would be so neat if we were there at the same time! I was going to try for the end of May because the last day was going to be May 18, but with snow days it moved to May 22 and I&#8217;m afraid of not getting back by the 9th. How long were you there for again?


----------



## Stella2018

I see this around here and there, but what is FET?


----------



## SunnyBe

If I were to do it again, I think I would stay for a shorter period of time and do some of the scans in the US. If you'd go with a setup like that and let's say you start your cycle on the 15th of May, you'd have a scan at CD 6 or so at home, maybe another one at day 10, and go to Prague right after. If you're anything like me (and Steph) you'll need more than 2 scans anyway, just like your monitored cycles when you weren't quite ready to be triggered yet. 

In a scenario like the above, you'd have enough time to do a complete fresh cycle (5 days from retrieval, 6.5 from trigger) and be home by the 9th. It *could* work :D

Stella, FET= frozen embryo transfer. Tb, Steph, and myself have all either done a round of IVF or are seriously looking into it :)


----------



## tbfromlv

I had 3 days in a row of positive opks, then no temp rise today and negative opk... ugh! Whhhyyy

Sunny- thanks! If I wasn&#8217;t IN the wedding I would just say forget it and go early but I would hate for me to go and then not be able to show up when I could just wait another week. Plus knowing how I respond to things.. I probably still wouldn&#8217;t trigger until CD 21:haha:


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I bet your rise is coming tomorrow. Sometimes I feel like my temp rise is delayed. Sigh, never simple is it?

CD14 over here. OPK not positive yet but that's alright. FF puts my fertile window starting today. So we've started the BD.

I also have acupuncture this afternoon. I like when my appointments workout right before O, gets me geared up mentally and hopefully physically as well.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-20 at 8.00.09 AM.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tbfromlv

dream- I hope you&#8217;re right! Acupuncture sounds so nice. I miss going!

So this is for Steph and Sunny- what are your thoughts on PGS? I don&#8217;t really want to do it, but if it&#8217;s worth doing then I may. I just don&#8217;t know if I have enough information to make an informed decision ( I have had two clinics suggest it due to my losses)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Hi all my name is Sarah. We are TTC as of January. I stopped BC and went to have my annual visit. We got the results back and found out I had pre-cancerous cells. I had a biopsy and was told I would have to have the cone procedure done. Luckily the results came back and I only had to have the cryotherapy done. I had that done last Thursday and get to deal with "defrosting" for 7-10 days. We are going to start really trying next month. I also have thyroid issues (which I take meds for) and was once told I had PCOS. Not sure how true that is because the doctor was kind of a whack job. I hope I can join in your group and learn new things from everyone. It has been 10 years since I had my first child and things are a little different now being 32. Any tips or suggestions that you may have, I would love to hear!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome Sarah! I had the cone biopsy done for the same thing about 11 or 12 years ago. It wasn't fun, but it wasn't too terrible. 
Did your doctor say why they thought you had PCOS? Also, has your cycle come back normally since coming off the pill? You may want to get OPKs to make sure you know when you are ovulating :) Good luck!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I had 3 ovarian cysts removed about 7 years ago and then was having break through bleeding so they said I had PCOS. I went back to my favorite doctor and he just upped my BC and everything was better. Period have returned to normal. A little wacky this month it lasted 7 days when normally is 5. What ovulation kit do you recommend? I keep track with my phone app. And not really sure how to do the whole temperature thing. 10 years ago I just kept my legs up in the air after DTD and got pregnant. We tried for 6 months and I started taking prenatal vitamins 5 months into trying and was pregnant the next month. This time is so much different. &#55358;&#56631;&#55356;&#57340;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## tbfromlv

I usually buy a pack on Amazon called Wondfo. They are just little strips but they work great. You can get several for very inexpensive and some come with a pack of pregnancy tests too.
They are good to use because 1.Even with a regular cycle, you might not be ovulating right at the half way mark (CD 14) and 2. Even if you normally ovulate on CD 14, you might not every cycle. It is just good to have an idea. Temping is just a way to keep track of your cycle and identify patterns. For example, I usually get a dip in temperature the day before or the day of ovulation. You can also confirm ovulation with the temp spike and prepare for AF with the temperature plummet. Or for better news, potentially see a temp dip in the middle of the tww that could be implantation.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Wonderful. Thank you so much. We will start actively trying when the dr clears me. I&#8217;m ready for it too. These last few months have been very stressful. Go back on the 5th for my check up to see how the freezing went. Sending lots of luck your way too. I have read a few of the past post.


----------



## Dream143r

Good Luck Sarah, and welcome. FX the doc clears you and you can get down to business.

TB - How come you stopped acupuncture? cost? I've cut back since my benefits ran out. I used to go weekly and now just every other week. Still feeling great benefits though.

AFM - CD15 OPK slightly darker today. I think if I test this evening it will be very close then positive by tomorrow. The BD'ing continues as per usual.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-21 at 8.04.30 AM.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- hope it&#8217;s clear tomorrow! I stopped just because of cost. As soon as we knew we needed to start saving for IVf, I stopped going. It&#8217;s not insanely expensive, but I wanted to save any extra we could so that the whole IVf would leave 0 debt. At this point we MIGHT have a couple hundred in debt, but it would be debt for about a month lol so I&#8217;m not concerned about it. I might try to go a few sessions before and a session or two after. But we will see.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Sarah, welcome! Tb explained it perfectly how the OPK's and temping stuff work. Hope you get the green light from the doctor soon :)

Tb, hmm yeah that's a tough one. I'm really not sure. PGS doesn't offer any guarantees. It's a good way to eliminate those that are abnormal and save time though. I think I'll do PGS for my next full IVF cycle, because that means that I've had 5 transfers without success (given all of the embryos thaw without damage). It technically doesn't increase your chance of success, as the good embryos would have been transferred eventually at some point, but it could cut down the time to pregnancy. I think that's the major advantage. I'd wait for the results of the miscarriage test-panel before deciding. When is that again?

Dream, your OPK is looking a bit darker today. Hope you O soon!!

AFM, I guess I started my OPK's too late (CD 14) as it seems that I either O'd on that day or the day after. Last chance before I start BCP's in two weeks to prepare for the FET! Tb, are you still taking progesterone after O? What DPO do you usually start?


----------



## Dream143r

Wow guys, I'm feeling O cramps like never before. Painful actually. Tolerable, but it hurts man. What's up with that? Mostly right side but some on the left too.

Def going to take a 2nd OPK this afternoon. We will BD tonight regardless. Problem with afternoon OPKs is I drink soooo much water now throughout the day so it's completely diluted.

My weightloss total is 17lbs now. 8 more lbs and I'll have a normal healthy BMI.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that was kind of what I was thinking. We go to my OB on Monday to go over everything. I consult with Gennet April 11. (Earliest available!) I do continue the progesterone. I always start 3dpo. And until negative at 14 dpo. (Or not!)
Dream maybe that&#8217;s a good sign! I always feel the same about afternoon testing.. I drink waaay to much. And amazing job with the weight loss! Wow!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, you should get one of those tickers that shows the weight you've lost! Very impressive. I get O pains every now and then but usually on the day of ovulation itself, but heard that others sometimes have it before O or even after. I hear you on the water and diluted urine, same here.

Tb, sounds like a good plan! Well with the consult in 3 weeks it gives you some time to make a long list of questions and so on :D


----------



## steph1607

Welcome, Sarah, and good luck!

TB, I never really considered the PGS testing because I had no reason to I guess. But with your previous losses, I guess it could be a good option for you? Not sure what kind of cost that will add on for you?

Dream, that weight loss is amazing, good on you!! Bet you are feeling great.

Sunny I hope you won't need to start BCP, of course, but I can't believe that's coming round so quickly! Imagine if you and TB crosses paths in Prague!

AFM, got our follow up on Monday afternoon. Obviously I'm hoping everything looks clear and that will be the end of these constant appointments and we can get some normality back. We booked our holiday yesterday - so excited! Off to Majorca at the end of June. Hotel looks lovely (better be for the bloody price of it!), and we are surrounded by gorgeous beaches. And to top it off, our lovely new bed arrives tomorrow. Bank accounts are looking a little worse for wear though :haha: Husband and I went to a university open evening last week so I am hoping to submit my application for the MSc Adult Nursing by the end of this week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that sounds lovely!! Im a sucker for good beaches. I might have to recover from Prague at Sunnys house :haha: DH and I have been looking at getting a new bed too... but, priorities lol. good luck with the nursing school app. Will you be putting TTC on hold? Or whats your next steps with that? 

So I had 3 days of positive opks then they went negative but todays is dark again.. what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







684442B1-AA63-4395-BDB4-60C6A01E4E24.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I'm 100% jealous of your travel plans. That sounds spectacular. A new bed changes everything doesn't it. We got a new one when we moved this past December (frame and mattress) upgraded to a King and put our old queen in the guest room. Some of the best money we ever spent. lol

TB - I would mark that off as another positive again. By the looks of your temps it seemed maybe your geared up to O but didn't and your body is trying again...?! :shrug:

AFM - CD16 = Positive OPK day. Woooohooo! Crazy how excited I find myself getting each cycle. The highs are HIGH and the lows are LOW. We'll keep the BDs going until I see the temp rise. I'm thinking tomorrow (CD17) will likely be O day. so FX for that temp rise on Saturday morning.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-22 at 8.16.29 AM.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tbfromlv

Woo hop dream! Maybe, if mine actually works out, we will be tww cycle buddies lol fun! Good luck!


----------



## Dream143r

Not that you guys asked to see my new bed or anything :haha: but here it is. I'm obsessed and very proud of my decor choices. lol
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-03-22 at 9.42.10 AM.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream!!! That&#8217;s gorgeous!! I&#8217;m full on jealous of that too!!where did you get your headboard?


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Dream!!! Thats gorgeous!! Im full on jealous of that too!!where did you get your headboard?

Structube - I think they're in the US as well.


----------



## Stella2018

Dream, amazing job on the weight loss! Great job. Also, I adore everything you did with your bedroom. 

Steph, that sounds beautiful. You are going to have soooo much fun, I am so jealous. Good luck on the nursing app! That is such a rewarding career choice.

This is great -- unless I missed something everything seems to be in great moods and having a good day. I wish I had more to report, but I am still early in the cycle and there is nothing of interest lol.


----------



## steph1607

Haha Stella we are often cheery on this thread :)

Dream that is soooo gorgeous! Loving the beautiful wedding pic too! My husband and I are very excited for this bed - we've gone from a double to a super king (hope I did my measurements correctly!! I'll take a picture tomorrow :haha: We went bed shopping the other weekend when my back was in spasm so I was like the salesman's dream "ooooooooooh woooooow, you look like you're in lots of pain" with pound signs coming out his eyes!

As for TTC, yes that is on hold. I said before we did the first part of the IVF that if it didn't work this time, I would go back to uni and retrain, because I know that my husband in an ideal world would keep going and going so we decided to make sure we were on the same page before starting. He is very supportive of me going back to uni, but it is quite sad knowing that it's not exactly what he wants. He wanted to create kind of a "5 year plan" of what to do moving forwards because he said he didn't want to be constantly asking me when we will try again. He gets that it has been hell, and of course it has been for him too, but he knows that it is different when it is actually your body going through everything, and I'm the one who has continuously pumped my body full of crap for the past however long. 

So our loose plan is that I will (fingers crossed) get a place at uni, qualify in two years, work for a year or so and then we will rethink TTC. If I'm being completely honest, the thought of trying again for a biological child at this point is not something that excites me as much as looking into adoption. I am well aware that my views may change over the coming years. My husband is very, very open to adoption (and always has been, as opposed to me), but I think he would want to "use up" our remaining seven embryos first. I really admire those women who can go through IVF after IVF in the pursuit of their dream, but I have come to the realisation over the past year that it's not the same for me. And I don't think it means I want children any less, rather than I'm not necessarily willing to put us through what could be endless heartbreak with relatively low success rates.

It's hard to bring it up with my husband sometimes, because I know that his entire future happiness rests on us having a family. But for now we have a loose plan and I am feeling excited about the future. I just hope he is too.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream!! Your bedroom looks gorgeous. So does your OPK btw :lol:

Tb, I'd call that a positive. Were your others as dark as this one? Looks like my weird cycle last month. 

Steph, sounds like you have a wonderful vacation planned. Must be nice to look forward to that. I'm glad you decided beforehand what you would do in case IVF failed, very smart. It really takes a toll on someone and can start to feel as if it's taking over your life. Good luck with your master's app!! 

AFM, starting those awful red progesterone pills again today.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I&#8217;m glad you guys have some sort of plan worked out. The journey to have a family can take you in all kinds of directions and I hope 1. That you guys find the best route for you and 2. You stick around with us! 

Sunny- yes all my previous positives were this dark. I can&#8217;t really say that I&#8217;m surprised, when have you all known me to have any kind of normal cycle :haha: I just hope this one works.. all the way! 
Also I just picked up my new red-pill friend from the pharmacy today in preparation for ovulation (fingers crossed) why redddddd


----------



## tbfromlv

Dark positive today. I expect I&#8217;ll see a temp shift tomorrow, then Dream and I will be joining Sunny in the tww


----------



## Dream143r

Steph very smart of you guys to make those decisions ahead of time as a couple. Good luck with your school application. I always admire people who go back to continue on, I don't have the discipline. 

Yay for TWW buddies. I love it when we're all close. My OPK was still positive today but not as dark as yesterday. Plus I got a temp shift so I'm thinking I may have O'd yesterday. Not expected since O day has NEVER been the first day of my positive throughout our whole TTC journey. But there's a first for everything right? We'll see what FF after this weekends temps go in. Still going to BD today as this was the last day of our fertile window just to cover all bases.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I woke up to test around my normal time and had my lowest ever temp of 96.5 then went back to sleep. Then an hour and half later my temp was 97.86. I usually don&#8217;t fluctuate that much so I wonder if my rise was just late or what. My opk was positive again (but it&#8217;s also fmu so it could have been leftover) I guess we will know for sure tomorrow. I&#8217;m also out of opks. I didn&#8217;t want to reorder unless AF shows this cycle. If no temp rise tomorrow, I guess I&#8217;ll cave. We will also get in another BD session just to be safe.

Dream your temp looks good! 

Sunny how are you Feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

Pretty sure I'm 2dpo today. Here we goooooo


----------



## Dream143r

3dpo CH today. Going to start testing Saturday at 9dpo.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Felt like I did laundry all weekend long lol. 

Just one more day till cross hairs Tb! So you'll start the red pills tomorrow? I'm going to get a bunch of white ones while in Prague. While still gross, it's a far more acceptable color than red :D 

Dream, I so hope you get a positive this weekend. Wouldn't that be amazing, right around the 12-month mark? 

AFM, I'll start testing Thursday (10 DPO) and will stop taking progesterone if it's still negative by 12 DPO. Seems fair, right?


----------



## Dream143r

Sounds fair to me Sunny. FX as always.

4dpo today.....just waiting. 

I've been reading a lot (cause thats what we do during the TWW right?) and I'm seeing a lot about keeping a 'warm' uterus to help with implantation. (assuming sperm met egg) One way i'm seeing to do this is by keeping warm feet. So wearing thick socks and/or a warming blanket or pad on your feet when you can. 

Is this nuts? Honestly I'll do anything...lol


----------



## SarahTTC3

HAHA Dream I don't think that is crazy at all. Sometimes we have to try anything to get things to work. 

I go back to the Dr weds to get my "all clear". I am so ready for it. Since January things have been completely out of whack for hubby and me. Ready to get back to normal. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay. I try to check in and see how everyone is doing. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## tbfromlv

I didn&#8217;t ovulate yet. My temps are all very low. I also ran out of opks so I won&#8217;t test anymore until Wednesday. Just BDing every other day until I see a temp rise.

Dream I&#8217;m all about reading lol I do the same I layer on my socks (always such cold feet!) 

Sarah I hope they give you the go ahead

Doctors appointment is coming up in an hour. I&#8217;ll keep you posted!


----------



## tbfromlv

So, we waited in the exam room for 45 minutes... 

OB comes in and says pretty nonchalantly &#8220;sorry about your miscarriages&#8221; and then said that she&#8217;s not going to have us do the miscarriage workup because it sounds like an implantation/ egg quality issue and would rather us go see an RE. And that was it. Literally about 45 seconds. Thankfully she said she wasn&#8217;t going to charge me for the appointment.. but why couldn&#8217;t she email or call me for that? My DH has to take time off work to be there. Ugh just so frustrating. Then she concluded with a big shiny smile &#8220;but I&#8217;ll be happy to see you when you&#8217;re pregnant!&#8221; Annoying. I&#8217;m getting a new OB. I already wasn&#8217;t thrilled with her.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh come on!!!! That's just horrible. Why didn't she let you know before your actual appointment (or prevented you from setting it up in the first place if she felt she wasn't the right person for the consult). I don't get it. Why not just do the workup anyway to rule things out?! Why assume it must be an egg or implantation issue? And what does the workup check if it's not to find out if there are implantation issues? Very frustrating, sorry they wasted your time.


----------



## tbfromlv

Exactly my thoughts! Even if you changed your mind after the fact, call me and tell me! I even said &#8220;are you sure we shouldn&#8217;t do the tests anyway?&#8221; And she said &#8220;the RE might do them but I&#8217;d rather you talk to them.&#8221; Um.. ok? Then why did you bother telling me to come in for them?! Waste.of.time. I emailed the NP I have been using for the medicated cycles and asked her to call me this week. I am going to officially ask her about if they will work with Prague and do my early ultrasounds and write the prescriptions I need until I travel. I&#8217;m really nervous... 
Sunny- how did you approach the prescription stuff with your doctor? Did they act like you were nuts? Lol I have it in my brain that they would be like that :haha: idk why?


----------



## Dream143r

SarahTTC3 - Good Luck with your appointment tomorrow. FX everything goes perfectly and your're cleared to start sending in the troops again.

TB - I'm sorry, I'm not liking this trend you seem to be having. Positives then not O'ing. Makes me very frustrated for you. Sigh. I hope you O soon or just end the cycle to start fresh. WT actual F with that appointment. Wow. Some of these docs just really don't get it. It's like they're completely blind to what we're actually going through day to day. What a waste of your and your DH time. Grrr. When she said she'll be happy to see you when you're pregnant you should have told her "yeah, well I'll be happy to see you never again". heehee. Okay I'm done ranting.

AFM - CD21/5DPO. w.a.i.t.i.n.g. Temp on the rise, that's good. feeling a little light headed all morning. Had to hydrate twice as my as I usually do in my morning workout. Way too early to have anything to do with possible pregnancy, so assuming it's cause i skipped dinner last night, lol.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, hahaha I love the suggestion ("yeah, well I'll be happy to see you never again"). I always imagine myself saying things like that, but then I just end up saying, "Thanks, hope to see you too" or something like that lol. 

About the warm socks stuff, yeah a lot of women who undergo IVF do that too. There's no evidence it actually does something for implantation, but if it makes you (and your feet) more comfortable, why not :D I'm looking at all kinds of stuff people do to increase their chances of success for my blog and just published something about eating McDonald's french fries after IVF transfer. It sounds crazy but there are soooo many women eating fries after transfer (and even after BD lol!) because of a misunderstanding that had something to do with "preventing" OHSS. It sort of turned into a tradition. Love seeing things like that!

Your chart is looking good :)

Tb, I didn't ask my OB to rewrite the prescriptions as I got the meds online/at the clinic. I did ask for a referral for the ultrasounds and they were absolutely fine with it. They charged me >$500 after insurance so I went with one of those imaging clinics that sends the results over to my OB, who then uploads it to my patient portal, so I can download it and send it to the clinic. Lol. Sounds more complicated than it actually was ;) I'm sure they'll be okay with helping you out.

Sarah, best of luck tomorrow! Hope you get the all clear :)

Steph, Amber, how are you doing?


----------



## steph1607

Sorry to hear that you didn't have a great experience with your doctor yesterday, TB. Good luck with sorting out all the prescription stuff - overseas healthcare systems always seem so complicated to us Brits!

Sunny and Dream fingers crossed for you both that this is your month :hugs:

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, Sarah.

AFM, we had our follow up yesterday with the clinic. Everything looks good on the ultrasound so that's a relief. It was a little awkward at one stage because the doctor (understandably) assumed that hubby and I would be jumping straight back into another FET, so we eventually had to put her straight and tell her we would be taking a break. Which she thought meant about 6 months until my husband said "no, two years". It's a great clinic but I am glad we don't have to keep going back there all the time now, all became a bit draining.

In brighter news I am on leave tomorrow and Thursday which gives me a lovely 6 day weekend! So thrilled!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - 6 day weekend is for sure my kinda weekend! Enjoy that. I don't get Easter Monday off unfortunately but I'll take the 3 days.


----------



## steph1607

Why isnt every weekend 6 days?!

I always give up chocolate for lent, so on Sunday when I am hungover, it is going to taste soooooooo good.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I can't believe your doctor. What a waste of your time. Glad you will not be going back to her! How terribly frustrating! Hope you get a temp rise soon!

Sunny and dream- how fun to be in the TWW together! Fingers x'd for you both! 

Steph- how lovely to have a 6 day weekend! I think you're on to something with the 6 day weekends becoming the norm ;)

CT- how are you doing, would love to hear an update!

Sarah- let us know how your appointment goes!

Afm, my 20 week scan is scheduled for May 4th. It feels like a long time but I'm sure it will go by fast. I can't even believe I'm 16 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 16 weeks Amber! A can of coke, that's getting pretty big. Do you have a little bump yet? Are you going to find out the gender at your May 4th scan?

Sarah - please do let us know how things go today.

So the strangest thing keeps happening guys. I go to sleep, and then I wake up and I'm only 1 more DPO then I was yesterday. LOL Why?!

CD22/6DPO W.A.I.T.I.N.G.
I'm finding myself more impatient than usual this TWW. Still keeping with my workouts and meal prep but its been 7 or 8 weeks now so thats seeming more like routine an not really helping me to focus on something other than TTC. Total loss is now 19lbs. 1 more until that magical 20.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- That is amazing, almost 20lbs!!! WOOT WOOT! 

Amber- Congrats on 16 weeks!

My appt is at 2.. So I have to work until then. Luckily I can scan the internet and do things since we are slow. I am almost tempted to ask my Dr for Clomid.. I know we haven't actively been trying the last 3 months, but I guess I want that extra boost. He is an awesome doctor and will usually prescribe me what I want. I just don't know if he would do Clomid or not. I am almost 33 and really want to conceive before I am 35. What do you guys think?


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, glad your ultrasound cam back fine. Hope you'll have a wonderful ultralong weekend :D

Amber, congrats on 16 weeks! Every week is another milestone. How are your symptoms?

Dream, hahaha yeah same thing keeps happening over here. This month feels particularly slow, I don't know why. I guess I'm just a bit nervous because it's our last shot before starting BCP's and preparing for the transfer. It would just be perfect. Ugh. 
So proud of your weight loss journey!

Sarah, I personally would try for 3 months before starting Clomid to get a feel for when you ovulate (so temping + using OPK's during those months). If you start immediately, you don't really have a baseline. It's not going to make you pregnant faster if you ovulate on your own anyway. Good luck today! 

Tb, did your new OPK's come in yet?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thanks so much, Sunny for your advice. I just printed a BBT calendar so I can start keeping up with that.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks girls.. I totally am breaking up with that doctor. I just sent my NP an email about what our plan is and if they would do my early scans.. I don&#8217;t know why I am nervous? I guess I feel judgement when I say I&#8217;m going abroad.. oh well. Don&#8217;t care!

Dream that sure is wild! 1 dpo every day?! Sheesh not cool. Lol I am so proud of you!!

Amber- wow! 16 already?! Flying by!

Sunny- yep opks came yesterday and I&#8217;m still getting negatives with super low temps. Lower than usual! How long will you be on BCP ?

Sarah- I would wait. Clomid is great for some IF they aren&#8217;t ovulating. It doesn&#8217;t help with egg quality so if you O on your own, it probably won&#8217;t help a whole bunch. So like sunny said, start tracking it first so you know!

Steph- glad everything is clear! I can imagine the confusion your doctor went through when you said Peace Out lol


----------



## Dream143r

7DPO. I've been planning to start testing 9DPO on Saturday since the start of this TWW. But now realizing that tomorrow is Good Friday and I'll be off work I'm going to be sooooooooooooooo tempted to test then at 8DPO. Someone tell me it's a bad idea.

Anyhoo, still feeling a little lightheaded today. I dunno what's up with that 3 days its been now. meh. Woke up bloated today as well. Sore boobies, thats the norm, usually start up around this time. Nothing really screaming at me that this cycle is THE ONE but nothing saying it isn't either. I'll just keep waiting.


----------



## SunnyBe

Am I imagining things? 10 DPO FMU...
 



Attached Files:







DSC00777.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I don't think your imagining things I kinda see something as well. I dunno if I would bet money on it to be honest but that's not a stark white bfn.


----------



## tbfromlv

Um you are NOT imagining things!!! Oh Sunny I think you should FRER it this evening!!!


----------



## Dream143r

I second TBs motion for a FRER!

I can see somthing without even enlarging the pic


----------



## tbfromlv

And Dream I can&#8217;t talk you out of it lol I am terrible at waiting:haha: but just know 8dpo will likely reflect bfn and I don&#8217;t want you to get down because you will still have time


----------



## Dream143r

Hahaha - thanks TB


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh man :D There's definitely something there IRL too, but very faint. I don't want to obsess about it too much (did enough of that last time around) because it's really early and really faint. 

It's so scary because this cycle resembles my chemical in January a lot. Early ovulation (CD 15 now, CD 14 then, usually CD 21-23), same faint line (first test 10 DPO today, then 11 DPO). I usually feel very bloated a week before AF, now, nothing, just like in January. I hope it means that I'm pregnant, but I'm scared to death it'll end the same way. 

Dream, I feel the same way as Tb. Test if you're okay seeing a BFN, wait if you'd only feel down.


----------



## tbfromlv

I know the feeling Sunny but you&#8217;re going to worry as a mom so you might as well get excited that it&#8217;s happening! I have my fingers crossed so hard for you! The likelihood of it occurring two cycles in a row is low- go get a FRER!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Crossing fingers and toes for you Sunny!! 

Dr visit went GREAT yesterday! Got the all clear to return to normal activities.. WOOHOO! Missed my window this month but will begin taking my temp next week when my cycle is due. Have to go back in 4 months for another PAP, but he said I will see you sooner cause I have a feeling you will pregnant before then. Lets hope he is right! :)


----------



## CTgirl

Sunny, FX for you!

Been enjoying catching up with all your news everyone, and have been thinking of you all.

I have 3 weeks to go until my c-section (20 April). Had a false alarm on Tuesday and my boss rushed me to the hospital but it was false labour haha. I was so scared but when I found out it wasn't happening I was also a bit bummed out. Can't believe it's so soon!

Sending love and babydust to you all x


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow CT! That's so exciting. We're always thinking of you as well! Best wishes with everything.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I see that line! I am so hoping this is your rainbow :)

Dream- fingers x'd for you this cycle. I would try to wait unless getting a negative so early won't be too upsetting to you since it's early. I didn't get a faint line until evening of 11 dpo!

CT- that must have been scary! Glad everything is ok. Wow only 3 weeks, that's so soon!

Sarah- so glad your appointment went well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks for the support girls! I have two FRERs left but don't want to waste them just yet. Maybe tomorrow morning? I don't know. Last time I drove myself crazy testing. Don't want to fall into that rabbit hole again lol. I'm trying to keep myself occupied with work and other stuff, but did a quick Walmart cheapie with a two-hour hold just now to check. The line looks pretty decent for 10 DPO, no squinting needed (IRL that is! Hard to capture).

Sarah, that's excellent news. So glad you got the all clear. Hope you'll be seeing your doctor in no time :D We all use the FertilityFriend app (those awesome charts you see in Tb's and Dream's signature) instead of charting by hand. It's really easy to use :)

Ct, I cannot believe how those 8-9 months just flew by. So you're having a planned c-section? So incredibly exciting.

Tb, any news from your NP? I hope they'll do the monitoring. I don't see why not, they're getting paid anyway. 

Dream, decided when you'll start testing yet?

Amber, have you already started preparing things for the nursery? It's so fun to look at baby-stuff :D
 



Attached Files:







10-DPO-Walmart-.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 11









Closeup.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dream143r

I seeee that Sunny. No squint required. Yay!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay sunny!!! I understand but you should because we are obsessed with your testing lol! 

I forgot to tell you all lol yes they will do my monitoring! She said &#8220;we will of course do ANYTHING to help! We just want you to have your baby!&#8221; It was sweet. Too bad she&#8217;s not an ob!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so glad they were cool about it! That's exactly what my OB said as well (my OB is the sweet one, the NP is just okay lol).

And just for you, I did a FRER :D Looks pretty good for 11 DPO right?
 



Attached Files:







FRER-11DPO.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tbfromlv

It&#8217;s nice when they are like that! 
And sunny that looks great! I&#8217;m so happy for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb. I keep asking myself how long this will last. I'm sure you can relate. It's hard to enjoy it right now, although I feel better about it than last time. 

Your temps are up today. Do you think you ovulated? Are you still using OPK's? 

Dream, did you test?


----------



## tbfromlv

I 100 % understand that. No ovulation my temps are actually just at normal pre-o temps finally so it just looks like they are rising. I did however just do two days of taking Estradiol to boost my lining in case it needed it (it almost always does!) and so hopefully within the week I&#8217;ll O. I&#8217;d like to at least have a chance before I&#8217;ll need to go on BCP.


----------



## SunnyBe

If you take Estradiol too long, it prevents ovulation but I'm sure 2 days is fine. My FET protocol only uses Estradiol to suppress ovulation for the first 13 days or so.

Hope you O soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah, I know that&#8217;s why I decided on just two days. When I was having monitored cycles that seemed to be enough to get it to an appropriate thickness so hopefully not too much of a wait. If it&#8217;s not soon I&#8217;m going to use progesterone to start it and see if I can sneak a cycle in. :haha: yeah right. 

Sunny will you get beta drawn once you hit 14dpo or so?


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful line Sunny! That looks great for 11 dpo!!

Tb- hope you O soon!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny that FRER is absolutely gorgeous. I desperately hope this is you sticky bean!

I did test the morning SMU - BFN. I'll be testing everyday moving forward because, well because I wonna. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Good morning ladies. I woke up with the best EWCM I have ever had and got this opk. I guess I am finally ovulating! Lol I guess all I have to do is threaten my body with restarting my cycle and it gets into line :haha:
 



Attached Files:







0B1A382E-4772-48C1-80A0-279E4497E4D3.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmberR

Yay, beautiful + OPK, tb!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh that's a blazer TB. Baby Dust!

My 9dpo HPT with FMU this morning was also a BFN. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## AmberR

Hoping it's just too early yet for you dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Easter everyone! 

That's a blazing positive OPK Tb. Wow!!!! It seems threatening your body always does the trick :lol:

Dream, any updates? Looking back, mine was such a squinter at 10 DPO, don't just throw it out at the 3-minute mark. You're allowed to scrutinize it lol.

Amber, when is your next appointment? How are you feeling? 

AFM, progression pic of internet cheapies attached. It looks good, right? Top is 10 DPO, the bottom one is today at 13 DPO. I'm saving my last FRER for tomorrow morning so I can hopefully compare beta scores with FRER lines. I'll call my OB in the morning to set it up. I'm so scared :( Don't want to get my hopes up, the anxiety is just killing me.
 



Attached Files:







Progression-IC.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Dream143r

10dpo bfn. I dunno what else I can do guys. Sigh.

Happy Easter.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

Sunny- progression looks good! Can't wait to hear your beta tomorrow!

My next appointment is around 20 weeks so just patiently waiting. I'm more excited for my 20 week scan, which is scheduled for May 4th (21 weeks) but DH's work schedule is changing so I may be able to move it up a week or so!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny the progression looks great!

Amber- how exciting just 4 weeks until you know the gender! 

Dream- how&#8217;s that test this am? 

Afm negative opk and no temp rise. REALLY hope I get one tomorrow.. otherwise what in the world is going on??
*edit- opk was actually positive so hopefully temp rise comes tomorrow!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, there was a little bit of a temp rise. Could be that it's slowly increasing and by tomorrow, it'll be really high. Fx!

Amber, ahhh that's so exciting :D It won't be long before you'll start to feel movements.

Dream, keeping everything crossed for a line today. Even if it's just a squinter. Come on!

Steph, how are you doing? Did you enjoy your ultra-long-weekend?

AFM, 14 DPO today and I'm really driving myself crazy testing and scrutinizing the color of the lines. I was so scared to use my last FRER today, but it looks pretty good. The test line might even slightly beat the control line. I hope I can overcome this anxiety though because this isn't fun at all :(
 



Attached Files:







14DPO-progression.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dream143r

FX for your rise TB.

CD27/11DPO - AF due Friday. 

This morning's test looks pretty negative. Although I am seeing a next to invisible grey shadow. Nothing even remotely close to anything the camera would pick up. It did show up near the end of the time limit. But I dunno. I'm pretty sure I'm grasping at straws here. I'm usually pretty realistic with my BFNs though and don't usually see squinters that aren't there. It for sure doesn't have any pink though. I actually brought it to work with me to stare at it even more in my office. lol These strips are usually pretty stark white. I dunno. I'll post the pic but I don't see anything in the pic.

I meant to mark a paper with where I as seeing the shadow but accidentally marked the actual test at the edges. Oops.

Anyhoo, happy Monday. I hope you all enjoyed your Easter weekends. I'm back to work today, but taking this Friday off. So another short week for me.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-04-02 at 7.17.11 AM.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - That test line on the FRER looks darker than the control to me! Progression looks great too. Oh the stress and anxiety of it all, I know there's probably nothing we can say to help with that. Just know that we're all on your team every step of the way.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Dream. I think I see that shadow in your pic. Fx it gets darker!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow sunny! That looks great and definitely darker than the control! Are you getting a beta today? I know you&#8217;re feeling anxious and that probably won&#8217;t stop for awhile but if it makes you feel any better, my lines NEVER got that dark. Congrats!!

-oh and it only looks like a rise because I&#8217;ve had so many abnormally low temps. Lately. My pre-o temps are usually between 96.8-97.3 and my rise gets up to 97.6+ so today I was at 97.18, I don&#8217;t think it counts lol

Dream I&#8217;m seeing something too I hope it gets darker!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb. It's difficult to enjoy it just yet. It actually kind of scares me as I generally don't see myself as an anxious person. But with this, pffff. I have to force myself to eat something and I can't get _any _sleep. That all makes me worry even more as I'm scared of the effect stress has on my body, which again makes me worry even more etc. LOL.

My + FRER of my chemical looked (at its darkest, 15 DPO) about the same as my 11 DPO FRER, so that gives me some hope. I hate the cheapies though. I wish they got dark. 

Leaving to get my beta in a bit. Last time I got my results the day after so I'm thinking I won't hear until tomorrow.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny- That looks awesome!! Sending good vibes your way!! 

Dream- I'm hoping it gets darker for you!

TB- Hoping your temps rise! :) 

AFM- Had a great weekend with the family. Order some OPK's from Amazon. They should be here on Tuesday. Evil witch should make her appearance Tuesday or Weds. I will be able to start fresh this month!!


----------



## tbfromlv

No rise. My opk *might* be positive still today. I give up. Three times I&#8217;ve gotten the LH surge with no ovulation. *sigh* not sure what else to do

Sarah that is exciting! 

Sunny I can&#8217;t wait to hear your beta results 

Dream let&#8217;s see that test!


----------



## jmack54

Hi girls!! It's been a long time!! Tbfromlv was nice enough to reach out and invite me back to the group. I've missed you all! I have so much to catch up on it's hard to read through everyone's updates! What's new with everyone? Get me caught up!!

Unfortunately we are still TTC #1, started trying about November 2016. Just had our first infertility appt w OB last month, going in for results on Thursday. Had an HSG, bloodwork and SA for hubby. I'll keep you all posted. Xo


----------



## steph1607

OMG Jmack!!! How lovely to have you back, we missed you! :) Sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet, hopefully your test results will shed some light on what may be going on.

Sunny this is just the best news to see. So very excited for you. :hugs:

TB, how frustrating. Our bodies just seem to do the most irritating things sometimes. 

Dream, really hoping for some good news from you today.

Sarah, good luck this month!

AFM, had the best long weekend - so much fun. Too much alcohol, too much dancing and too much unhealthy food, so overall a huge success. I submitted my application for the MSc in Adult Nursing last week and have been invited to attend a selection day at the end of this month. Need to do lots and lots of prep!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm so full of emotions this morning. I can't stop crying. I'm angry, irritated, sad, defeated, annoyed, depressed just so many things rolled into one. 

CD28 - 12DPO
Test seems to be the same as yesterday. I can see a colourless shadow. but honestly I don't think it's really there. I've just reached a point of desperation to see something, anything at all on these tests after TTC for a year. I feel defeated and I just want to give up. It's just not fair. 

To add to my stresses, my stupid cousin (the one who got knocked up by a random tinder hookup and has no idea who her baby daddy is) is HARASSING me about her baby shower and if DH and I are attending. The shower isn't until MAY 5th and I just got the invite on Thursday AND it doesn't have an RSVP date. Leave. Me. Alone.

I don't enjoy being the Debbie downer, but I know you guys understand it's needed at times. I just can't seem to get my emotions in check today. I cried when I took the test this morning. I cried in the car on the way to the gym. I cried in the bathroom at the gym. And now i'm locked in my office at work, still crying. This is so overwhelming. 

Sometimes I feel like maybe we need a break. but seriously, a break?! time is ticking we don't have time to take a break. I feel like I'm just waiting for AF now. She's due Friday. I know I'm not out yet technically, but when it's the same story every cycle it's really hard to believe that. CD1 usually makes me feel better, I hope that will be the case again.

My appointment with the fertility doc is "coming up" April 26th. Looks like by then I'll be in another TWW. I'm hoping to get cycle monitoring done with him and then maybe move to IUI if he thinks its a good fit.

And.......Breathe.

JMack - I haven't met you before I don't think, Hi! Sorry, I'm probably not making a great first impression. I'm a good person, I swear. lol

Sunny - Impatiently awaiting those beta results.

Steph - Sounds like fun RE:selection day. Hope you get everything you need.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhh Dream! I am sorry you are having a rough morning! Praying it gets better as the day goes on. I know how frustrating it can be. I do agree with you about the baby shower! Why does she need a RSVP so soon... Baby showers can be so hard especially when you have been trying for so long. It seems like everyday someone is posting they are pregnant and you wonder how? Why is it so easy for them but so hard for some of us. :shrug: 

Jmack- Welcome back! Let us know how the results come back. Sending good vibes your way! 

Happy Tuesday Everyone!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks for the warm welcome back Steph! That is great good for you! I'm sure they will select you! Good luck preparing! 

Thanks for the good vibes Sarah! What's your current TTC situation?

Dream- lol trust me I don't judge you based on that post! We have all had days like that. I feel you 100%. Sometimes it seems impossible to function and act like everything is normal when you just want to scream to everyone what you are dealing with. I always find some weird peace and relief on CD 1 as well. Hang in there and fingers crossed you get that BFP!

SunnyBe I can't wait to hear your story! I've missed keeping up with you!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Jmack- This is our first official month of trying. I stopped Bc at the beginning of the year after being on it for 9 years and had a OB appt to get everything checked. I found out I had pre cancerous cells and had the cryotherapy done last month. Got the all clear from MD last Weds to begin trying. We have a 16 year old (his) and 10 year old (mine) and we are wanting an OURS! I ordered the OPKs from amazon and they should be arriving today. I was told by another OB that I had PCOS but not really sure how accurate that is. It was a quack doctor that I didn't trust very much. So far my OB doesn't think I have it. So we will see how things go from here. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, how's that possible! I bet you're just extremely frustrated right now. 

Jmack, yayyy you're back :D We missed you. Sorry to hear you haven't been successful yet. Hope the results come back okay.

Steph, thanks hun! Glad you had an awesome weekend. So what exactly happens on selection day? Very exciting.

Dream, I completely get what you're saying :( The end of the TWW is always the worst. Is your DH taking the right vitamins? Will there be a repeat SA in a few months? Really hope something easy as that will do the trick. I always feel better on CD1 too, not sure why. Fresh start I guess.

Sarah, I hope you'll get lucky this month. OPK's and temping really give you great insight into what is happening inside your body.

AFM, results are supposedly in but the doctor needs to review them first... They'll call me in between patients. I had waiting!!!!!!


----------



## jmack54

So good to be back Sunny!! Where are you at in the IVF process? Sending lots of good vibes!!

Aw thanks for sharing your story Sarah! I hope you get a doctor you trust and you and your husband get your perfect little bean!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Got them back. 221 :D :D Really happy. Betabase has a median of 130 at 14 DPO. 

Jmack, I had a transfer in December, but BFN. The month after, I got pregnant naturally but my lines never got strong and my beta was just 12. Crushed.

This month was our last month trying before starting BCP and going back for one of our (4) frozen embryos. So happy :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

YAY SUNNY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jmack54

Wow I came back at the right time Sunny!! What amazing news!! I'm SO thrilled for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - DH is on a Multi, CoQ10, Zinc and Selenium. As recommended by my ND. I'm assuming this doc will want a repeat SA. The last one was October and done by the dummie doc.

221!!!!!!!!!! Wow! Yay, OMGGGGGG. That's amazeballs. Eeeek! are you doing a 2nd draw for comparison? When when when?


----------



## AmberR

Jmack! So glad that you and back! If I remember right, you were the one who originally started this group! :)

Dream- I am so sorry. Feel free to vent away! I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I will be thinking of you :hugs:

Sunny- so incredibly happy for you. That number is fabulous!!

Steph- glad you had a wonderful weekend, sounds lovely!

Sarah- hope your OPKs arrive soon!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks so much Amber!! I'm so excited to see that you are pregnant!! Did you get pregnant naturally?? Congratulations love!!! Tell me the whole story lol


----------



## jmack54

Omg- I just made the mistake of logging into my patient portal online and reviewing my day 3 bloodwork (appt is Thursday). That was a huge mistake- I'm having a full blown meltdown. Should not have looked and def should not have googled. High FSH and low AMH. I think I'm going to have to leave work. Ughhhhhh sorry to come back and be such a Debbie downer!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls!!

That sounds about right Dream. If he's into tomato juice, he can add that to the list too (or get lycopene supplements). Second draw is tomorrow morning, results Thursday. Scared but cautiously optimistic. 

Jmack, oh no :( I'm so sorry. How high and low are we talking (in case you want to share). Maybe it's just in the upper range. Hang in there!!!


----------



## AmberR

Jmack- oh no!! I hope it's not too bad for you. Sunny is a wealth of knowledge so feel free to share your numbers if you want and she should be able to give you some insight! 

Thank you! It took me a year to get pregnant the first time and then I ended up having a long drawn out missed miscarriage. I fully expected it to take another year to get pregnant, but once my cycle returned it only took 2 months! So far everything is looking good, so I am working on staying optimistic! Now I'm just waiting for my anatomy scan on May 4th!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks Sunny. Just had to post mid-panic! It's so hard not sharing this stuff w the people around you! 

AMH 1.77 and FSH 11. I don't really know that much about it so just started googling. Bad bad idea!!


----------



## jmack54

Aw Amber I'm so sorry about your miscarriage but so glad you are pregnant again! I will stay optimistic for you! What a great surprise!! Xo


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that&#8217;s amazing!! That must feel so reassuring!! 

Dream- we have all been there. TTC is HARD. Especially as you sit here month after month dreaming and hoping and wishing and watching others so easily obtain the dream. I saw something the other day that said &#8220;infertility is like being the only one sitting in the stands while you watch everyone else play a game that you&#8217;re not qualified for&#8221; and it really does feel like that. The good news is, it&#8217;s not over and there&#8217;s much we can do to continue to fight on this journey!

Steph- so glad you had a nice weekend! It was well deserved and sounds like you had a blast!

Jmack- so glad you are back! I&#8217;m sorry about the results. You talk to your doctor about them soon, correct? I&#8217;m a google freak as well (which has actually benefited me a lot in this TTC journey) so I&#8217;d be a hypocrite to tell you to stop! So my advice is to make sure you read credible sources and write down questions for your doctor so you can get all the information you actually need.

And yes 3 LH surges in one cycle?! Ugh what on earth is wrong with me? I&#8217;ll hope for a rise tomorrow but otherwise I&#8217;ll hang in limbo until my official consultation.


----------



## tbfromlv

Jmack- I haven&#8217;t done too much reading but I did see that your levels aren&#8217;t crazy high or low. I read normal AMH is 1.5 and up and normal FSH goes up to 10. You might ask for a redraw at your next cd 3 just in case.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- 3 LH rises must be so frustrating! Hope you get a nice temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## jmack54

Thanks girls. Honestly even just being able to talk about it and vent on here already calmed me down! My appointment is on Thursday so I'll give an update then. In the meantime this is the longest cycle I've ever had so praying for a miracle BFP!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber it totally is! I will just keep bd up every other day but sheesh!

Jmack have you tested?? FXd!!


----------



## jmack54

I did and it was a BFN but I did it this afternoon. It was FRER but I did it at like 1pm with only about an hour hold. My temp was higher today than it has ever been CD 25 and my boobs are both super sore which is really unusual for me. Definitely feeling like this could be it but after seeing a stark white BFN you get a really big reality check! I was just so excited when my temp was still high today!

Ah tb- your LH surges! Come on!! Well lots of BD for you! Is that common for you to have multiple surges?


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh that&#8217;s exciting! I hope this is it for you! Will you test tomorrow with fmu? 

No multiple LH surges are not normal for me. Last cycle I did have two and that was the first time it ever happened but I did Concieve. So it&#8217;s not necessarily BAD but it sure makes it frustrating.


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - Happy 17 weeks! Again, your baby is giving me cravings. French friessssss, yummmmm. I can't remember if I made a guess before but now I'm thinking it's a girl.

jmack54 - hope the longer cycle is a good sign. Also FX you get some good news from your doc tomorrow.

TB - Are your positive OPKs blazers? I can't even wrap my head around all these surges and no rise yet. Grrr

AFM - CD29/13DPO - I refused to test this morning. Temp is still up. Chart looks great, don't mean to brag but my chart always looks great so that's pretty much irrelevant. lol Had an awesome workout this morning, all cardio. Back down to my pre-easter 3 day binger weight. heehee. AF due Friday, I had some usual pre-AF cramps yesterday. None today so far.


----------



## tbfromlv

Very strong of you dream. I hope your AF never shows!

I&#8217;ve had a few blazers just like the one I posted but most of them were very obvious positive but more like equal to the control line. Plus I had the crazy amount of ewcm. I&#8217;m so so so frustrated and annoyed!

Amber aww French fries? Are you starting to grow an itty bitty bump yet?


----------



## SunnyBe

Jmack, Tb is absolutely right. It's high-ish but not crazy high. It means that it's more difficult for you to get pregnant, which I'm sure you've noticed by now ;) No need to worry hun :) Hope your consult goes well tomorrow!!

Tb, I hope that with this cycle being so different, the outcome will be different too! Oh and I called my pharmacy and asked if they offered any generic Prometrium pills that weren't red. They said they could special order something called "Virtus". Thought I'd mention it in case you're getting sick of those red ones (that I hope you'll be starting soon!).

Dream, I agree, your chart always looks amazing! So you stopped testing and are just waiting for AF? I hate seeing BFN's so I get it.


----------



## jmack54

You girls are the best and successfully prevented me from having an anxiety attack! My appointment is tomorrow. Haven't started my period yet which is unusual for me but took another FRER w FMU and got a BFN.

Tb hopefully this will be another good cycle for you!! Fingers crossed! Thanks for all your kind words.

Dream- Still looking good! How are you feeling? I don't blame you at all for not testing. I usually don't and 2 BFNs later I wish I hadn't!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thinking of everyone today! How is everyone doing? Any news this afternoon?

AFM- OPKs arrived yesterday. AF still hasn't showed up. Should have started yesterday or today. Thinking the Cryotherapy messed with it. If it hasn't arrived I'll be testing this weekend. I doubt anything happened with everything that went on and us being careful. We will see how these next few days go. :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- Oh dang!! I just picked up my new set of red pills the other day (I was SURE I would ovulate after that blazing positive!) next time I guess.

Jmack- dang! Well we all know it&#8217;s not over until she shows.

Sarah- I hope she comes soon! Lol so weird saying you want it to stay away to some people and then wishing for her in this case!


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB- What are red pills? 


And it is weird to hope she shows up. This will be the last time I hope she makes her appearance.


----------



## AmberR

Thanks for the guess dream! So far I'm thinking it's a boy but I have no idea what that guess is based off of. Haha. My BFFs 7 yr old daughter told me I need to have a girl. I tried to explain to her that I have no control over it but she wasn't buying it :haha:

Sunny- how are you feeling? Will you be getting another beta?

Jmack- sorry about the BFN :( but you're not out yet!! I hope your appt tomorrow goes well!

Sarah- hope AF shows up soon so you can move on to the next cycle!


----------



## Dream143r

SarahTTC3 - Yay for OPKs. Let the POAS begin. If you're thinking you're likely not preggo I'm hoping for CD1 to come around quick so you can get down to business.

TB - No way?! Your OPK is positive again? WTF is going on??? 

Jmack - good luck with everything today!

AFM CD30 and 14DPO: Temp still hanging decently well. I didn't test yesterday or today. AF is due tomorrow. The only way I'm testing again is if she doesn't come tomorrow, then I'll test Saturday FMU. (If I get enough balls, fear of more rejection)

Today is my "Friday". Yipee. Took tomorrow off work. Just because. Going to PaintNite with my BFF to catch up on life.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- Happy Friday to you! A girls night is always needed. 

Sunny- How are you feeling? Did you have another Beta test done?

Jmack- Let us know how the Dr goes. 

AFM- Going to the endocrine dr this afternoon to get thyroid checked. I feel like I turned 30 and everything went down hill. :wacko: 

Hope everyone has a Happy Thursday!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm also thinking boy for you Amber, don't know why :D I guess there's a 50/50 shot that we're right so the odds are pretty good lol. Oh and boys also have slightly lower hCG values than girls, and considering your test was a bit light when it first started ;)

Dream, very brave of you!! Sounds like you have a fun day ahead tomorrow :)
 
Sarah, any reason to suspect endocrine problems? Good luck! Red pills are progesterone suppositories for luteal phase support during the two-week wait.

Tb, what the hell?!?!!!!! Don't you just wish you could glance inside your ovaries for a second to find out what's going on?

Jmack, good luck today!

AFM, 16DPO results came back, it's 733! More than tripled from 221 at 14DPO. Really happy about it. They don't do scans until the 10th week so I still have almost 6 weeks to go, unfortunately :( If this morning's near mental break down out of anxiety was any indication, I'm not sure how I'll survive the next 6 weeks!


----------



## Dream143r

Tears in my eyes, Sunny this is it. Don't have words to tell you how happy I am for you.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you so much Dream. I still am scared to death of course, but the hcg levels are really good. Clinging on to that. 

Just remember that things can happen just like that. Last week, I posted this tiny squinter. Just one week ago! I really hope your shadow-ish-line you posted earlier is your squinter, and you'll have a great update for us this weekend.


----------



## jmack54

Congratulations Sunny!!! I'm so happy for you!! What a bright light in all of this madness!! Xo

Dream I admire your patience!! I have my fingers crossed for you!

Sarah thanks for the support! Let us know how your appointment went!

So my period is showing up today (low temp and spotting) so I'm out. I'm very anxious to go to my appt today knowing my numbers didn't look good. So glad I've got you all supporting me! Means a lot!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny that is absolutely the BEST news ever!! So happy for you and praying everything will go great from here! 

Jmack- I have hypothyroidism and hashimotos thyroid issues.. I am on Synthyroid to maintain it. Do know if I get pregnant I will have to have my blood drawn on a monthly basis so in case we have to adjust. I know they will up it again this month cause I have been feeling tired even after a good nights sleep. Been dealing with this for over a year now. :rolleyes:


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- SO happy for you!! Wonderful number!! I hope time will go by quickly for you until your scan!

Jmack- so sorry AF showed up. Hope your appt today goes well. 

Sarah- hope your appt goes well also!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh yeah. Today&#8217;s opk was a BLAZER. Too. Ugh. I&#8217;m not expecting much. I mean this is only the fourth surge I&#8217;ve gotten.. oh well still trying lol 

Amber I am also on team boy. I just feel it lol

Jmack- sorry about af! Keep us updated on your appointment

Sarah- I feel exactly the same. I just ended up being sub-clinical hypothyroid... or at least too high in regards to TTC 

Sunny- this is so wonderful. I&#8217;m so happy for you!! I can&#8217;t say it enough.. don&#8217;t leave us though!

Dream- how have you not tested?! Please test tonight!! I&#8217;m dying! Lol


----------



## AmberR

Tb- what the heck! Hope this time is it!


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB- Hoping this time is right!! Keep DTD!! 

Dr went okay. Did bloodwork to see if they need to up my meds.. Made a comment that I gained weight.. Stress eating is Horrible and I love food! :shrug: Said I will have to go get bloodwork done every 6 weeks when I get pregnant. Overall it was a good appt.


----------



## Dream143r

Temp on the way down. Whatever man, what freaking ever. AF due today but I'm getting the vibe she's comijng tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBe

It didn't drop that much Dream, hope there's still a chance!! Still not testing?

Tb, any updates?

Sarah, glad your appointment went well :) 

Jmack, how did yours go?

Amber, when was your first scan? And how did you survive until then? lol


----------



## jmack54

Aw I'm sorry Dream. I'm all too familiar with that feeling, just had it yesterday. You know your own temps/body better than us so I get if you are feeling out but that is a slight drop you definitely aren't out yet. Hope you are OK today. 

My appointment went really well. I absolutely love my OB, she made me feel so much better. She wants me to go to an RE to talk aboug clomid + IUI. She wasn't overly concerned with our results but just wants us to keep moving forward. So trying to stay positive and in a way looking forward to trying some new things.

Thanks for checking on me!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## SunnyBe

Really glad to hear that jmack! Clomid and IUI might just do the trick :) Are you excited about it?


----------



## jmack54

Kind of? lol I guess I'm excited if it gives us better chances it's just a weird mental shift to not just do things naturally anymore, ya know?


----------



## tbfromlv

Still got a blazer this morning. I was so sick yesterday that we didn&#8217;t BD! I had a bad head cold and couldn&#8217;t really breathe and to top it off whatever I ate for lunch caused me to vomit! I feel MUCH better today so hopefully, if this is really O day, that will be enough. 

Jmack- good luck with the Clomid and IUI! I&#8217;m glad your doctor didn&#8217;t think your numbers were real bad. Will you have an SA done for your DH? I was &#8220;successful&#8221; with my first round of Clomid but (obviously) that didn&#8217;t stick. But I clearly have other issues lol (that&#8217;s like a funny not funny statement huh?)

Dream- I&#8217;m so sorry. It never gets easier. I hope the next three weeks fly by and you get a solid plan from your doctor (or rather a BFP next cycle!) 

My cousin sent me this song today (she had a bit of struggle conceiveing her child so she relates some with me) and it&#8217;s by the Dixie Chicks called &#8220;So Hard&#8221;. Two of the three women in the group struggled with infertility so it is about the struggle. It&#8217;s so relatable. I only read the lyrics so far because I was teaching and couldn&#8217;t listen lol but I will listen soon. 

Oh on another side note, I&#8217;m thinking of going to Prague in May the day after school let&#8217;s out for the summer instead of waiting until after my cousins wedding. So you think it would be reasonable to not get to Prague until CD 10 or 11?


----------



## tbfromlv

Eh the song was just ok but the lyrics were good lol


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- my first scan was at 9w5d and it felt like it took forever!! Hang in there :)

Dream- sorry you are feeling out. :hugs:

Jmack- glad you've got a plan in place going forward! Do you know when you will start Clomid?

Sarah- glad the appt went ok. 

Tb- glad you are feeling better today! Still hoping for a temp rise for you tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

Brown spotting with my morning wee. CD1


----------



## tbfromlv

Would you call this positive? This is the weirdest most frustrating cycle ever. I get these and blazing positives then a few days of negative then repeat. Ive also been getting all kinds of days with EWCM. I know my body is trying but why so many times failing??

My consultation is Wednesday am. If we officially decide we are able to leave for Prague on May 23, Ill need to start BCP this week. *sigh* this stinks.

Dream, I am so sorry this wasnt your cycle.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







96DC55D4-A2E9-4A27-956F-0F44AD50700B.jpg
File size: 72.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SarahTTC3

AF still hasn&#8217;t shown up. Thinking it is because of the cryotherapy. Just did a pregnancy strip and BFN. Which I suspected. Trying to find information if the cryotherapy will disrupt period and haven&#8217;t had any luck. Now I&#8217;m not sure when to start testing for ovulation. A little frustrated this morning.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah that&#8217;s annoying! I had that done before but it was in 2005 and obviously wasn&#8217;t trying then so I don&#8217;t know if it would affect AF or not. Seems like everything these days can impact it though so I wouldn&#8217;t doubt it! How late is she? Have you always been regular (sorry If you answered that before!) I hope she comes soon for you.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Tb- that looks positive to me, but I don&#8217;t know much about them. 

My period has always been on time. I&#8217;m 4 days late. I feel like she is coming and the cramps but nothing has shown up.


----------



## Bre1990

Sarah I'm 3 days late..seems like were on the same cycle :) have you tested?


----------



## Bre1990

Bre1990 said:


> Sarah I'm 3 days late..seems like were on the same cycle :) have you tested?

I just read that you tested negative...I did as well.. :/ waiting a fre days and try again


----------



## SarahTTC3

Hi Bre. I really don&#8217;t believe I am. The odds weren&#8217;t in our favor last month. Crossing fingers for you!!


----------



## Bre1990

Thank you. I don't really have any signs other than being tired and urinating more, but I've also been drinking more water. We'll see what the dr. states I'm gonna leave a msg with her tomorrow


----------



## tbfromlv

Aaaaand another day. 5 straight days this time of these or the one I posted yesterday.

Bre- welcome. I hope you get your BFP soon.
 



Attached Files:







087879F1-B206-4207-936C-C650BE863025.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dream143r

Yep TB that's clearly super positive. Don't even know what to say. Geeze.

Anyone take or have taken Evening Primrose Oil, supposed to help with fertile CM...


----------



## tbfromlv

I did for a little bit while taking Clomid since that decreases cm more. I did feel like it made a difference. I think it would be worth a try.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls,

Hope y'all had a nice weekend :) Sorry about CD1 Dream. Hope you're feeling a bit better.

Tb, what is going on!!!! That's very positive. Have you taken a pregnancy test just to exclude you're not pregnant? 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Dream143r

CD4 - temp dropped down to normal pre-O.

So in trying to find the happy side to this annoying 13th cycle of TTC I've looked ahead to see AF is due May 8th but Mother's day is 13th. Well it's my 13th cycle trying to become a mother and Mother's day is on the 13th - I'll take any glimmer of excitement I can get. lol And we have a Friday the 13th coming up in this cycle! and my HEDD would be January 13th.

This has gotta be good luck right?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that sounds great! Theres always a silver lining!!

Jmack- how are you doing?

Sunny- any symptoms yet? Have you told your families? 

Amber- have you been thinking of names?


----------



## AmberR

Dream- that sounds promising! I love thinking of things like that. I happen to be due on my parent's wedding anniversary. I feel like that definitely was meant to be!

Tb- yep! I have a long list of names but the ones I seem to be drawn to are Elaina for a girl and Leon for a boy. Middle names are hard though! I'm thinking I we might use DH's middle name so Leon William and then maybe Elaina Grace, just because I like the name Grace, haha. In all reality we probably won't name baby until we see him or her. 

Does anyone already have names picked out? My BF had hers named way before she was even thinking about having kids!


----------



## tbfromlv

I have a girls name picked. Lol I&#8217;ve had it picked since I was 12 and DH likes it so we are good. It&#8217;s Kaydence (not set on the spelling) boy names we have been playing around with but nothing for sure lol. I love those names Amber! So fun!


----------



## SunnyBe

Cute names!!! I really don't know yet. It's fun to think about baby names but I'm too scared to right now, lol.

Amber, have you felt movements yet?

Tb, we told our parents. They were/are over the moon :) I don't really have any symptoms except fatigue (SO tired!). My mom had terrible morning sickness. On one hand, I'd be happy to stay symptom-less, but on the other, I hope I do get to experience some as it tells me there's still a baby developing inside. Ahhgg!

How's your OPK?

Dream, that would be so incredibly special! I really hope this cycle will be the one :)

CT (I see you're online :D), how are you doing? Is it almost time?


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys!

Sunny so exciting you told your parents, must make it so much more real. My morning sickness only started at 7 weeks so don't wish it upon yourself too soon hehe.

Amber those are gorgeous names!

Nice to read everyone else's news but of course I wish it was happier for everyone. Dream, hopefully fate will have a say this time!

TB, when will you know when you're going to Prague?

Amber, have you felt fluttering yet? 

Afm, 10 more sleeps. With my diabetes she's putting on weight really quickly. She's 3.6kg so just under 8 pounds and putting on 300g (10 ounces) a week! Her abdomen is larger than average so even though she's a bug baby it doesn't mean she's a strong baby, just that she's weighty from the sugar.

My doctor went through the whole cesarean procedure with us so we are feeling ready and excited. It's happening next Friday (20th) at 1.30pm. So weird that I know what time and day my baby will be born! I finish up at work this Friday and am really looking forward to relaxing (or trying to) for a few days before she arrives!

Love to you all


----------



## Dream143r

Sooooooooooooo exciting CT. The countdown is on! I love it.

Ahhh baby names I've had several picked out over the years. My boy name is completely set in stone although I haven't completely cleared it with DH. :haha:

Boy:
Denzell Stanley -because Denzel Washington is everything, and Stanley was my grampa's name. 
I also like Luke, Tyler and Trey

Girl: I'm not as solid cause we are really hoping for boys only.
Quinn Elizabeth
Tyler Elizabeth
Elizabeth is my mom's middle name and it's my middle name as well so why not send it down a 3rd generation right?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Afternoon everyone!! So glad everyone is going okay. :) I have had my girl named picked out since I was little. Rebekah Faith. And DH likes Isaac for a boy. So I am leaning towards Isaac Michael. I hope for a little girl though. Af still hasn't shown up. Guess we are just skipping this month. So it is CD8 and I started taking OPKS for the first time yesterday. It was negative but who know when I will ovulate with this crazy month.


----------



## AmberR

I love all those names ladies! Luke and Madison would be my runner up names but they are just too common around here!

CT- that is so exciting!! I haven't felt any flutters yet! I'm anxious to start feeling something. I can definitely feel my uterus growing and am getting more stretching feelings especially when reaching for something or rolling over in bed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- blazer again today.. insert eye roll. I can&#8217;t trust it this cycle lol I totally understand that feeling.. you don&#8217;t really want to be sick feeling but you want some reassurance things are ok! Too bad you have to wait until week 10! 

Ct- wow that&#8217;s amazing! So soon you will have that baby girl in your arms!! 
I should know for sure tomorrow. As long as the clinic is good with it, I&#8217;ll be headed there on May 23.

I love the names guys! 

Sarah- how do you know you are cd8 if AF never showed?


----------



## AmberR

Ah Tb how frustrating! You'll be heading to Prague so soon! Exciting!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Tb- if my period showed up on time then that&#8217;s where it would be. I really think the cryotherapy messed it up. Is that wrong thinking on my part?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah it sounds like it must be if your cycles are usually regular. But, Your CD 1 should be when your period starts, even if it&#8217;s later than usual.


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - Happy 18 Weeks! Your caramel frapp looks awesome! Excited for you to start feeling that little munchkin in there.

TB - May 23 is right around the corner. Eff this cycle.

AFM - CD5, clearly nothing going on. I was supposed to have acupuncture today but I've got some conflicting meetings at work so I'll go next week instead. It will be CD12 so still before O so that's fine.


----------



## tbfromlv

Just had my consultation with Prague. There&#8217;s definitely no bedside manner there just very much matter of fact lol he said i would get my protocol this week (hopefully- I remember reading Sunny&#8217;s blog!) as I will have to order the meds online ASAP to save money (sunny how long did yours take to come in?) I might go on progesterone in a few weeks so that I can control/induce my cycle. Clearly this cycle is a bust? Negative opk today with no rise lol I bet it&#8217;s positive tomorrow!

Dream I hope this is it for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ct, next Friday!! That's amazing. You'll be parents in little over a week from today :)

Sarah, sorry your cycle is messed up. Like Tb said though, you only start counting CD1 when AF actually shows. Hope it'll be soon.

Amber, how many appointments will you get throughout your pregnancy? I'm trying to read up on what is considered normal. 

Tb, hahaha so true regarding bedside manners and small talk :D I didn't mind the "directness" but it was a bit of an adjustment. Email them exactly one week from today in case you haven't gotten your protocol yet, and then a few days after that, and again, and again if necessary ;)

I think it took exactly one week from ordering until we got it in the mail. Both when ordering the stims as well as when I ordered the estrogen for my FET cycle.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- Thanks! Still not feeling any movement but hopefully any day now!

Sunny- appointments are usually every 4 weeks until 28, then every 2 weeks until 36, then every week. At least that is what my midwife told me! 

Sarah- hope your body gets the message and ovulates soon!

Tb- hope you get your protocol soon!

CT- not too much longer now. So excited for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks sunny.for some reason I thought it would be several weeks!

So I got my temp rise today... ugh. We didn&#8217;t even Bd last night because I was tired of doing it daily with no ovulation actually happening.


----------



## Dream143r

CD6..............tick tock tick tock.

I started the EPO a few days ago, like you guys said, can't hurt at this point. Only take it until O right?

My positive spirit is fully back now, finally. Geeze, I hate the lows but I guess it's just part of the process. Took me a few extra days then it normally does but i'm feeling good again and hoping&wishing&praying we can make cycle 13 our lucky cycle. 

DH and I always "planned" for Jan, Feb, March babies. I mean we quickly realized that it's not up to us. But maybe it's finally time.

TB - I can't blame you at all for not BD last night. Positives for 7 days in a row with no certainty of a rise is enough to make anyone go nuts. How amazing would it be if you caught it anyways?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I&#8217;m so glad to hear that you&#8217;re feeling better. The lows do suck! It&#8217;s funnt you say that DH and I always wanted a February-April baby.. for really no other reason than I can add my summer break on top of my maternity leave and get the most time at home possible lok But you know ANYTIME would be great. I hope you get your January-March baby!!

At least we DTD the night before O.. so I guess I still have a shot! I like to think that&#8217;s a better time anyway because sometimes the swimmers like to hang out a bit in the tubes (documentary called it sperm heaven) lol so FXd it was enough


----------



## Dream143r

CD7 - I mean how much could I have to report on CD7? lol nothing at all really. Happy it's Friday though, woohoo!

Hope everyone's doing alright.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I can't believe your stubborn body lol. Glad you finally O'd. Timing sounds great, no need to worry about that last O day. 

Dream, yay for Friday :) I really hope this cycle will be the one and you get your January baby. Although I completely get what you're saying. It's kinda funny how when we first got started, we planned that I would stop the pill at a certain date so we could have a baby at a certain month. Poor naive me lol. 

Amber, thanks! Seems like a lot of appointments. I read that most people only get 2 scans, is that what you'll be getting too? 

Steph, Jmack, you ladies still around? Hope you're doing well.


----------



## tbfromlv

No kidding! Hopefully we caught a sticky baby and I won&#8217;t have to worry... but if not I&#8217;m going to have an awfully weird time gap between the end of this tww and when I need to schedule Af.. oh well! 

Dream- glad you&#8217;re in good spirits. I Day is only a week-ish away!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- Yay for O finally! Hopeful for you!

Dream- yes, so glad it's friday!! Sleep was crap last night so today will be rough but atleast I have the next 3 days off!

Sunny- Ya, I think towards the end it might be a bit much. But I love the appointments now because I get to hear the heartbeat each time :) I think standard is only 2 scans- a dating one in first tri and then the 20 week anatomy one. I have had some friends who have scans further along if they are concerned about baby being too big or small based on fundal height. Only 10 more days until my appointment! I'm so excited because DH will be able to come with me and hear the heartbeat for the first time!!


----------



## tbfromlv

So I&#8217;ve been having twinging and minor cramping throughout today and this afternoon got some light pink spotting when wiping only. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s way too early for implantation. I&#8217;m kind of sad-this cycle has been so messed up I&#8217;m just sure my body is saying &#8220;oh forget it!&#8221; Ugh.


----------



## steph1607

Happy Monday, Girls!

I have been following along every day, but just don't feel like I have as much to add now TTC is on hold!

Sunny I am so thrilled to hear your news, wishing you so much happiness for the next 8 or so months!

Hope everyone else is doing okay. The sun seems to have finally arrived in London. No more freezing weather I hope!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - sorry you're feeling down. Just think of May 26th being right around the corner. Almost there.

CD10 for me, going to start my OPKs tomorrow, not much else going on.


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, ahh your DH must be really looking forward to that. So special :)

Tb, well technically it could be really early implantation. Day 5 is the first chance of that happening. Really hope you'll get a BFP in a couple of days and can forget about the whole IVF thing.

Steph, thanks hun :) It's still very early (6 weeks today) so I'm pretty much a nervous wreck until we know more. How is your selection day prep going?

Dream, just a few more days until O-day. Love how regular you are!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Amber that will be such a special moment for you guys!

Steph you can still join :) we keep getting great weather then suddenly a day or two of cold and then repeat. Ahh! Today was chilly but tomorrow is going to be beautiful. Thank goodness too because we are taking our students on a field trip to see the Cardinals baseball team play.. so excited!

Dream might as well throw in that BD lol 

Sunny- I hope you&#8217;re right.. I would be overjoyed to get a BFP before IVF.. a sticky one preferably...


----------



## Dream143r

Back to work today. DH and I called in "ice storm" yesterday and worked from home.

CD11 and starting OPKs today. I'm always happy when the fertile window falls over the weekend. Makes things so much easier. Friday-Monday this cycle. Woohoo.

How's everybody doing?


----------



## SunnyBe

Have fun at the game Tb :D How old are your students? I know you told us before but I forgot. 

Dream, yay for a BD-weekend lol. Hope you can time it just right this time :)


----------



## Dream143r

Are you ready for a ticker Sunny? #nopressure I just love seeing them but of course only if you're comfortable.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm a ticker... I think I'll add one when (if!) morning sickness starts or whenever I finally feel pregnant. It still feels a bit surreal at this stage.


----------



## Dream143r

totally get it, that seems like a good plan


----------



## tbfromlv

I teach fourth so they are 9 and 10. So much fun at this age! 

Dream that is perfect timing! 

Sunny I get the ticker thing. I officially feel superstitious about it even though I know it can&#8217;t possibly be related lol


----------



## Dream143r

I'm trying EPO this cycle cause I rarely if ever truly see any EWCM. It seems to be drying me up though. sigh. At this time I usually have creamy or lotiony CM but I've seemingly got nothing the past couple of days. I'm going to stick with it until O but if I don't see and fertile CM I likely won't use it again next cycle.

Acupuncture this afternoon. Yipee.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ultrasound yesterday I have two small endometriomas on my left ovary and my lining was only 6.3 mm so I think it&#8217;s safe to say this cycle will be unsuccessful. Boo.


----------



## Dream143r

Boo indeed TB, sorry.

Cycle 13, CD13. OPK still negative. Hopefully will turn positive Saturday or latest Sunday. Acupuncture was great yesterday. Not a much else going on.


----------



## SunnyBe

Was this your pre-treatment ultrasound Tb? So sorry :( Did you end up getting your protocol?

Dream, fx you get a blazer any day now!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes pre-treatment. No protocol yet lol I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m annoying them lol


----------



## tbfromlv

CT I know you won&#8217;t get on here today lol but I am sending some love your way as you meet your baby girl face to face for the first time!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh CT I second what tb said. sending you the most positive happy vibes possible.
:dust:

CD14 - OPK Negative. Hoping for a positive tomorrow or Sunday. FF opens up my fertile window today so we will start the BD tonight.


----------



## SunnyBe

I woke up today thinking about Ct too! Isn't it wonderful that you're meeting your beautiful girl for the first time today? Hope you recover (and update us :D ) soon.

Tb, were they okay with you doing the pretreatment scan before you got your protocol? I had to do it a week or so before starting the meds. It's so weird to think you'll be visiting the exact same places we were a couple of months ago. 

Dream, I have a feeling it'll turn positive before the weekend is over :D


----------



## AmberR

CT- the day is here! Keeping you in my thoughts. Hope all goes smoothly and I can't wait to hear all about your sweet little daughter :)

Tb- hope you get your protocol soon. 

Dream- hope you get a + OPK in the next days.

Sunny- how are you feeling?

I can hardly believe it but I started feeling little flutters this week. I have to sit and concentrate on it but have been feeling it multiple times a day! And I was able to move my anatomy scan up to this Wednesday due to a change in DH's work schedule!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream Hope your positive comes soon!

Amber- how exciting!!! I cant wait to hear about it!! Im still on team blue for you lol

Sunny- Yeah my doctors are basically like whatever you need, we will help with I havent gotten my protocol yet and Im getting a bit frustrated. I only have 3 weeks until I plan to start my cycle so I need to get things ordered soon. It is wild but I owe it all to you Sunny!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber!! Sooooooooooooooooooooooo exciting!


----------



## Dream143r

How was the weekend ladies? We're finally getting spring like weather and it feels AMAZING. 

My OPK got even darker yesterday early afternoon (a true blazer) can't remember if i took a pic or not. This morning it's still strong positive so we will continue to dtd tonight and FX for a rise tomorrow. O today would make a HEDD of January 14th. (I'm always calculating my HEDD) I can't help it.

Got in an awesome workout yesterday. Very sore today but I love it. Let's you know the body is working hard and changing.

Amber - 2 more sleeps until you find out the gender. Eeeek!


----------



## SunnyBe

I really hope you'll get your BFP this month Dream. The due date in your preferred month, the spring weather... good vibes are in the are!

Tb, protocol in yet?:D I want to compare!

Amber, ahh that's so incredibly cute!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey girls! Weekend was BUSY! Been helping both mine and DHs parents move! Yikes. 

Sunny no protocol yet! I will email them today (again) and ask for it .. kind of need to get things ordered!

Dream- April BD brings 2019 babies? :)


----------



## Dream143r

Yes TB I like your thinking. Bring on the 2019 babies!

CD18 and I'm calling it 1DPO. Expecting crosshairs after Thursday's temp. TWW begins.


----------



## AmberR

Yay for TWW dream!! 

Tb- Hope you get your protocol soon! Moving is the worst, isn't it! 

I had a nice relaxing weekend with beautiful sunny weather. Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I had a lovely appointment with my midwife yesterday and tomorrow is the ultrasound! I am so excited!! But first have to get through a long day of work meetings a today!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, just one more day!! :D :D :D Is your midwife also going to be doing the delivery btw? So glad you found someone you like!

Tb, waiting is just the worst, especially when you're in a bit of a time crunch. Communication really does get better once you start your protocol though. But to get to that point...

Dream, I see a temp spike :) Yay!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 20 Weeks Amber - half way! Yummmmm Root Beer. Today is the day right! Can't wait to hear all about it.

CD19/2DPO - Obviously nothing going on in terms of symptom spotting, way too early. I am nervous/excited about my RE appointment tomorrow morning though. I'm hoping we can do cycle monitoring for my next cycle (if no BFP this cycle of course) and then get a plan in place from there. IUI perhaps. I'm a little jittery/disappointed/emotional about likely moving to assisted conception but I also feel like we're ready to take that step. Like deep breath okay we can do this.

Sunny how you feeling over there?


----------



## SunnyBe

What's the scorecard on boy vs girl predictions? I'm thinking boy, and Dream thought girl, right? Can't wait to read your update Amber. Have fun!!!!

Dream, it's really tough to move over to assisted techniques. But keep in mind that it's the end result that matters most. And of course... there's still this cycle!

I'm doing okay, just very tired. I wake up around 4.30 for some reason and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber 20 weeks! So excited I&#8217;m still team boy! Lol

Dream- I 100% understand where you&#8217;re coming from. I felt the same for a while. In the end when you have your little family, you won&#8217;t care how it came to be!

Ladies, I got a vvvfl on FRER today. I&#8217;m 14dpo so I&#8217;m guessing it can&#8217;t be good. *sigh* I&#8217;ll still test more and keep an eye on it but not holding on to any hope. 

No word on my protocol either. Ugh


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, wow!! Was today the first day you tested? FMU? Eventhough it's generally not a good sign if it's faint at 14 DPO, it's not a guarantee it'll be a chemical either. There can be lots of factors influencing the intensity of the test line. Have you tried a different brand?


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I sure hope this is the start of your sticky BFP! I can understand not wanting to get your hopes up though since it is light. 

Sunny- hope you are able to get some good rest. When is your first appt?

My ultrasound is in about 5 hours! I am so excited! Most people are thinking boy, but my best friends 7 year old daughter is really hoping for a girl! She will be pretty upset if its a boy because she has a brother and all boy cousins, and she says that boys stink! :haha: Will update you ladies after.


----------



## SunnyBe

Come on Amber, we're all (not so patiently) waiting :D :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber!!! 5 hours from the post was a while ago! :) 

I tested at 10 or 11 dpo but quit. I really expect nothing to show up tomorrow. Or just as faint. I had slim slim chance as it was. Plus with my history I can&#8217;t imagine.


----------



## AmberR

Ultrasound went great and baby is a boy! I'm waiting on the official call from my midwife but the ultrasound tech said everything looked ok. He was being stubborn though- hands up by his face and legs crossed so had a hard time getting all the measurements. I'm so relieved, and glad to know my instinct was right! Haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats!!! A boy :D So happy for you and glad everything looked good.

Tb, don't forget to take a picture tomorrow. In case this turns out to be another chemical, it's possible that your lining has been the problem all along. You won't have that problem (or definitely less likely) with IVF since you'll be relying on hormones through meds instead of your own.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I knew it!! Lol although I guess we have a 50/50 shot at it :haha: congrats!

Sunny- I will. And that will be quite annoying if that was it.. plus trying to get to Ovulation day..sheesh that&#8217;s always a chore for my body it seems.


----------



## AmberR

Well the midwife called this evening and said that there was only one abnormality on my ultrasound. They found an echogenic intracardiac focci- basically a bright spot on the heart. Apparently this gives baby a 15-30% chance of having down syndrome. But also can show up on babys without. So I have elected to do additional blood testing and depending on those results may need a referral to maternal-fetal medicine for a more advanced ultrasound. I am feeling upset about all this but I know either way I will love my sweet little boy just the same. I was just so hoping for a normal scan!


----------



## AmberR

Ok I just looked at the report online and there was actually an echogenic focus on both the heart and the stomach. Along with marginal cord insertion which from my research puts baby at higher risk for intrauterine growth restriction, preterm labor, among other things. Just feeling pretty scared now but there is nothing I can do about it. I will get blood drawn tomorrow and probably wait for results to determine wether I should have an additional ultrasound. Just feeling really overwhelmed.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- I&#8217;m so sorry the report is causing you distress! Did your midwife seem worried? When will you get the results back. Try not to panic, baby boy needs you relaxed. Hugs!!

Afm the line is definitely darker and more apparent but definitely still a squinted. I&#8217;ll try to get a good pic of it, but I&#8217;m still not feeling hopeful. The upside is if I really am pregnant and it&#8217;s a sticky one, I haven&#8217;t told DH so this is my last shot at surprising him lol

Oh got an email from the clinic.. they sent my protocol April 16 but it went to my junk mail .. ugh of course


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry Amber :( From what I've read about it, it's very common to find a ecogenic focus and that it usually is gone by the third trimester. I'm sure you read that too, although I completely understand that you're worried. It's a mother's instinct to worry. 

Your NT scan and first trimester bloods came back normal, right? What kind of blood draws will you get done today? 

Tb, picture please!! I really hope it's a sticky one and you can surprise your hubby real soon :D


----------



## AmberR

Tb- I sure hope this is it for you. Will be patiently waiting for a picture!!

Sunny- I didn't have any of the genetic screening done in the first tri because I didn't think it was necessary. Now I am kicking myself for not doing it because if it had come back low risk they wouldn't be worried about these echogenic focci. So I am getting a MSAFP blood test done. If my results are high risk then I will opt for additional non invasive testing depending on what is recommended by fetal-maternal medicine. I'm trying to tell myself not to worry, that it will probably come back low risk. Now I am just worrying about a healthy baby because of course with my research I have found some links to congenital heart defects. Whether or not he has down syndrome I just want him to be healthy!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm sure it'll come back fine (and even if it doesn't, the chance of a healthy baby are still higher than the chance of _not _having a healthy baby, even after getting a positive MSAFP due to the high rates of false positives). 

Really hope you'll be able to relax a bit between now and when you get your results back! Try to focus on the positives. So much easier said than done though :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I hope the test come back and ease your mind a bit! 

My protocol is locked and the password they gave me doesn&#8217;t work :( this is so frustrating!


----------



## SunnyBe

Give them a call right away (they're still in for another hour and 10 minutes lol). You now have a "real" coordinator with a phone number (should be in the email). Hope you get the password thing sorted out today.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - OMG, Junk Mail folders are the worst. Glad you have it now though. Desperately hoping you won't even need it though and you've got the stickiest bean inside you right now. Like the other ladies have said, we want to see that pic! Oh no I just read your post about the password. Mayyyyyyyybe you're not destined to get it because you're already pregnant. Ahh, just wishful thinking over here.

Amber - I'm so sorry for the news you've gotten from the scan. I know it's easier said than done but please try not to panic. We're here for you every step of the way and I nothing is for certain quite yet. I know that you will love your sweet boy no matter what. Right now he needs you to "try" and take it easy. :hugs:

AFM: CD20/3DPO. DH and I had our appointment with the RE today. Great news is, I like him. I don't know if you guys remember last fall I saw a different specialist that I felt like was a douche. So I'm happy with our new guy. We're having the results from our bloodwork, sonohysterogram and SA sent over to him so we can review and put a plan in place. In the meantime he's ordered a second SA for DH to compare. Especially since the last one was done about 6 months ago.


----------



## tbfromlv

Good news I got my password! Guys I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m pregnant or at least staying that way. I&#8217;m 15dpo and the line is barely there. I&#8217;ll upload but I&#8217;ll bet the upload kills it since it&#8217;s so faint. 

Dream that&#8217;s great! It&#8217;s nice to have a doctor you like!! Hopefully you can get some answers- when do you go back?


----------



## tbfromlv

Here it is. The upload definitely killed it.. and this was thing the time limit. *sigh* the good news is I know I can GET pregnant... hopefully we stay that way soon!
 



Attached Files:







AF95F736-0D9D-4B8D-A150-861C04659170.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Good news I got my password! Guys I dont think Im pregnant or at least staying that way. Im 15dpo and the line is barely there. Ill upload but Ill bet the upload kills it since its so faint.
> 
> Dream thats great! Its nice to have a doctor you like!! Hopefully you can get some answers- when do you go back?

Wow just heard from his secretary next appointment is June 7th to review our new blood work and SA and maybe setup cycle monitoring. 

JUNE 7TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've got tears in my eyes.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I think I kinda barely see it. Where's your temp today? Still high. At least we also know your LP is quite healthy. Yay for passwords.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I haven&#8217;t really been taking my temp. Got sick of analyzing my chart lol. I took it yesterday just to see. But I&#8217;m also taking progesterone. I won&#8217;t quit taking the progesterone until I&#8217;m ready to start my cycle. 

One more cycle then right?


----------



## SunnyBe

I do see it Tb, but I agree that it doesn't look good for 15 DPO. I'd still give it a day or two before stopping progesterone though, you never know! 

Tell me about your protocol. What meds will you be taking? For how long? 

Dream, you gotta be kidding me right? That's ages from now. So sorry you have to wait that long. Can you call them and ask if they can let you know if someone cancels? Hope your DH's SA comes back great after the supplements!

Speaking of waiting forever... I called my OBGYN today to see if they can move my scan up a week, but they can't. I scheduled my 10 week ultrasound a couple of weeks ago, but they couldn't do it until the 21st of May, which is actually my 11th week. 

I asked if this was going to be a nuchal translucency ultrasound (where they measure the fluid around the baby's neck to check for anomalies) but the receptionist had no idea what I was talking about... It's commonly done between week 11 and 13. 

A nurse called me back and said the scan is just a quick one to confirm pregnancy. After the first scan there will be blood tests a week or so later, and an anatomy scan at week 24-28! Never heard of it being done that late. 

I like my OB so don't really want to switch, but pff...! We will opt in for the non invasive prenatal testing that checks the DNA of the baby through your own blood and will find out the risk of Down's and other stuff that way. It will also tell you the sex of the baby, so we don't have to wait until the end of the second trimester to find out. Still not sure if I like the whole laid back approach for my first pregnancy.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I&#8217;m going to keep taking the progesterone until about May 12 so I can control my cycle.. I don&#8217;t feel like going to birth control for a week! 

My protocol is 
Gonal F 900 day 2-10
Orgalutran(aka Ganirelix) day 7-10
Clexane (because of recurrent early loss) daily post ER
Cyclogest (progesterone) post egg retrieval 
This is all with a trigger day of cd 11, ER cd 13 and ET on cd 18.. those I actually laughed at though! They didn&#8217;t give me anything specific for my lining which I thought was odd but I know my doctor will if it doesn&#8217;t grow like it should. 

Sunny that does all seem like a long wait! My doctor (the only thing I like about her office) is they have a confirmation ultrasound between 7-9 weeks. How are you feeling by the way?


----------



## SunnyBe

So glad you finally got your protocol. How much Gonal-F are you supposed to take every day? I ended up on 150 for 12 days (=exactly 900 IU's, two pens). Was happy I didn't need to purchase another pen, although they do sell them in 300 or 600 IU's too. 

I'm sure they'll give you something for your lining if it stays low. If they start off with that, it could interfere with your follicle growth so there's a bit of a balance. 

I feel fine. Just very, very tired and I feel a bit quesy every now and then. Hormones (birth control pills, IVF meds) never bothered me so I'm hoping that's why.


----------



## Dream143r

tb - I guess when you put it that way, yes it is just one more cycle. That makes me feel a bit better. Looking ahead on my calendar if we don't get pregnant this cycle. June 7th I'll be about 13 or 14DPO on that cycle.

Thanks Sunny, his secretary really is a sweetheart but he's rated the #2 RE in our province so I guess I should just expect that hes pretty booked up. sigh. She said if someone cancels she will let us know but I'm sure there's an order to that...DH is not looking forward to the SA he's already panicking. He doesn't like the pressure of it all. FX the results are good. I don't even want to mention to him how much more dumps in cups he will have to do if we do any treatments like IUI or IVF. I'll just keep him focused on 1 cup at a time. heehee

Sunny - My mind would explode waiting until that late to find out the gender.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that&#8217;s great that you have such a highly ranked doctor. I giggled at your &#8220;one cup at a time&#8221; comment! 

Sunny I&#8217;m not entirely sure? On my prescription it says I need 3 900iui pens and on my protocol sheet it has the number 225 in each box.. would That be 225iui a day?


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, poor DH! I'm sure it's improved in the last 6 month. Hopefully that'll be the end of any cup deposits needed :D

Tb, yeah that's 225 IU a day. That means you'll also have enough meds to last you 12 full stim days if needed (225*12=2700, so 3 pens of 900 IU's). Are you going to order everything online? Or just the first 1 or 2 to save some money?


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;d like to only order some at a time, I&#8217;m just worried if I didn&#8217;t, that I would need more and not have it. Everything post egg retrieval I will get at their pharmacy, but of course all that is pretty inexpensive anyway :haha: I will need to order at least one of them tomorrow so I can for sure get them on time. I hope my little cysts won&#8217;t cause any problems with getting started. I feel like it&#8217;s happening so quick!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Friday

CD21-4DPO - Too early to have very much going on. Hope you ladies have a lovely day and a great weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, how did today's test look? Any progression at all? Still hoping there's a chance. 

Keep in mind that you do pay for shipping (some websites charge a flat fee of $25, others $80+!), so it may be cheaper to order more than one to save a bit of money. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Bre1990

Random question, but do any of you ladies spot red during ovulation. Once every like 3 months I'll have spotting and some minor cramps between periods and I don't have any temperature spikes, but I honestly think my temp is way out of whack. I'm waking up at a temp of 96.4 :/


----------



## tbfromlv

Well ladies my tests started getting much darker, but then today I started bleeding, even on my progesterone. I didn&#8217;t really have any hope but it still makes me sad. I know there isn&#8217;t a lot of science behind embryogule but I&#8217;m going to pay the extra $150 to add it anyway. I need any help I can get involving implantation. My body is trying so hard to become pregnant.. sigh

Bree I&#8217;ve only spotted once around ovulation last year but it was also when Ovulation failed. I hear some women will spot around Ovulation once in a while. This cycle I spotted about 4 days after Ovulation. As for your temps- do you temp orally? If you do, you may have to lay there with your mouth closed for a few minutes before temping or temp a few times to get a more accurate reading.


----------



## Bre1990

Yes I do orally. I will definitely start doing that. Thank you


----------



## AmberR

So sorry tb. What is the embryogule?


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber, it&#8217;s a substance that can be added during your egg transfer in a fresh or frozen cycle that can potentially help with implantation. The official science studies are still inconclusive essentially but from everything I&#8217;ve read, it&#8217;s most beneficial to those with implantation issues (like me!) since it&#8217;s not a costly upgrade, and I have such a history of implantation failure, I&#8217;m going to give it a shot.


----------



## AmberR

Oh interesting! It's amazing the things that they can do. I really hope it is successful for you, tb! 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! My dear grandma passed away recently and we had her memorial service yesterday. It was a lovely service. Then today was my 30th birthday! We had a wonderful breakfast with 20 some of my family members and then met up with our long time friends for a light lunch this afternoon. I was so exhausted that I then took a nap. It was an uneventful, but lovely birthday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks!

Happy birthday Amber! That does sound wonderful! I have a pretty big family too. Are you feeling those kicks for sure now?


----------



## AmberR

Yes, I am feeling definite kicks just in the last couple days. It is such a wonderful feeling, and so strange at the same time!


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy birthday Amber!! So sorry to hear about your grandma. Glad you had a wonderful memorial service for her. It seems that death and birthdays often coincide, bittersweet. How did it go with your blood tests? 

Tb, did the bleeding turn into AF? It's hard for the lining to keep up on just progesterone, so it's not strange at all! Will you start BCP's? I completely get what you're saying about Embryoglye. There's still not a lot of research showing that it works, but of all the add-ons, it's definitely the most promising. 

Dream, 7 DPO, how are you feeling? Really hope this will be the one :)

AFM, added a ticker today. It's kinda scary but I do want to start enjoying this pregnancy a little bit.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes it&#8217;s definitely AF now. My temp is falling too. I checked today just to see. Just sucks. I emailed my doctor that&#8217;s doing my ultrasounds if I could have BCP to time my traveling right. I only need it for a little under a week. But if my breakthrough bleed/af after that comes too late, I&#8217;ll not be able to start ivf until after the wedding lol. I have a 5 day window that af can start in. 

Dream when will you start testing??

Sunny I think you deserve to start enjoying it! I want some m&ms now lol!


----------



## Dream143r

Bre1990 - Never had an O spotting before. Have you checked with your doctor? Like TB suggested also, I always temp 3 times. The first one is always lower and the second two are usually about the same. I feel like the thermometer just needs to warm up.

TB - Urgh! Sorry about the bleeding. I think you're right though. It's clear your body is def trying to hold onto these beans.

Amber - My condolences for your loss and also Happy Belated Birthday!

Sunny - To see your ticker this morning made me smile. One day at a time and we're here with you every step of the way.

AFM: CD24/7DPO. I'm feeling pretty indifferent about this cycle at the moment. No idea if this is going to be the one or not. Trying not to get my hopes up. I restocked on all my IC strips earlier this month so I'll have no control to wait. I'll likely start tomorrow at 8DPO.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so happy to see your ticker! Remind me when is your appt and ultrasound?

Dream- excited to see your test tomorrow!

Bre- I've never had O spotting but have heard of it happening. When I was temping I just used the first temp, I was too lazy to take multiple ones Lol!

CT- I bet you are busy and so in love with you new little one, hope we get an update soon :)

Steph, jmack, Sarah, and anyone else I forgot- hope you all are doing well!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a tight timeline Tb! I hope you get to time it just right. Did you get an order in for your meds? So excited for you!

Dream, yeah after a while it's hard to get your hopes up every month only to be let down time after time. I remember the first cycle we were TTC thinking I would definitely be pregnant right away. So shocked when I wasn't. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow :)

Amber, it's in exactly 3 weeks (at 11 weeks). Such a long wait!

I keep testing once a week to see if the line is still there. At a certain point, there's just no progression though. Control line is barely visible and the test line is just as dark as can be. So yesterday I tried dipping the test directly in the toilet bowl (gross, I know!). Test line is still darker than the control line, so yay. It's stupid to keep on testing though. I know that even if something is wrong, it takes quite a bit of time for hCG levels (probably in the 10's- to 100 thousands) to drop. I should just really try and relax a bit!


----------



## Bre1990

Yeah I've told my doctor she thinks it is also ovulation bleeding but would like to check for endometriosis because of the shocking pain I also get between periods. We'll be looking into that after im done with college graduation which is next week (finally!!) 
But my temp has been rising since the bleeding so I am pretty sure its ovulation bleeding.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - your dipping in the toilet bowl made me chuckle. I love that the test is still dark after doing that though. 

So didn't I just say a few hours ago I wasn't symptom spotting? Arg. Well my heart rate is def elevated. I don't wear a fitbit or have anything that proves it, I just feel it. It's happened in cycles past but not in a long time, at least 6 month. Hopefully it means something and not just because I ate a cherry Jolly Rancher lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Bre, sounds positive!

Dream, you should totally install a heart rate app on your phone! I have this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.modula.android.instantheartrate&hl=en_US (or for iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instant-heart-rate-hr-monitor/id409625068?mt=8) and it works really great. I measured my heart rate for about 8 months I think, every morning. It got a couple beats faster after ovulation. Wish I stuck with it just a couple more months so I could compare my + cycle to my - ones.


----------



## Dream143r

Very cool Sunny. I didn't think that they would have apps for that, but of course there are! I downloaded it. We'll see if I can get any trends. Thanks.

8DPO, BFN, yes I know it's early, quite frankly, too early. but once I start I can't stop. FX
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-01 at 8.29.00 AM.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SunnyBe

Still very early indeed. I wonder what a BFP would even look like at 8 DPO, can it be captured on camera?


----------



## steph1607

Hello from across the pond ladies! May already, where is time going????

Sunny I am so happy to see your ticker, you definitely deserve to be enjoying this. <3 (After looking at it I think I need to take a trip to the other side of the office to see if anyone wants to give me some chocolate).

Dream 8DPO is so early, but I know you know that, and I know how much you want this to be your month. Sending you so much luck. <3 And what on EARTH is a Jolly Rancher?!

TB, sorry this has happened again. But now to look forward to what lies ahead for you <3 

Amber, 21 weeks nearly??? How crazy is that. Your little boy will be here before you know it <3

AFM, I am very happy to say that I have been accepted on to the Adult Nursing Masters programme. I came out of the Selection Day feeling a little deflated because I didn't think I had done as well as I could have, but I guess my worries were unfounded! What a challenge lies ahead!!


----------



## Dream143r

Yay!!!! That's awesome, congrats Steph!

LOL I guess they don't make Jolly Ranchers everywhere. It's a hard candy. I had a cherry one and it was delish! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







jolly.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg sunny I giggled at your toilet bowl dipping :haha: mostly because I already know Ill be that person lol

Dream- Im there with you. I pretend I can hold out until a more reasonable time but when youre stocked up with ICs its near impossible. I dont know how people wait until AF is due.. like who are you?! I hope the next few days bring your BFP.

Steph! Congrats! Thats amazing! Does that start this September? So funny I have a big bag of Jolly Ranchers on my desk for my kiddos lol

AFM- just got some more blood work needed by the clinic and waiting to see if my doc will give me BCP to time this out! I need AF to start any day from the 13-18. Any later Ill have to postpone until after my cousins wedding (ugh! Im the filler bridesmaid and she doesnt need me but I cant bear to cause her more anxiety by backing out) FXd I time it well lol
 



Attached Files:







2CF7EED2-8AF4-4AE5-A43F-2D3475014610.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmberR

Steph- congratulations! That is so awesome. I didn't realize they didn't have jolly ranchers everywhere, Haha! 

Dream- Fx'd for you, it's early yet!

Tb- hope you are able to get it figured out so you don't have to postpone till after the wedding!

Sunny- lol @ you dipping tests into the toilet! Nice strong lines are a good sign! I know 3 weeks feels so far away, but it really will be here before you know It!

We are doing a gender reveal for family and close friends on May 12th! It has been hard keeping it a secret, and I may have slipped and told a few people accidentally :haha:
Also, can't remember if I mentioned that my follow up appointment is on May 17th. It will be a 3 hour appointment which includes a detailed ultrasound and meeting with a specialist and genetic counselor. I am feeling a little nervous, but excited I will get to see my little boy again. I sure hope all this fuss is for nothing!


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, congratulations!!! So happy you got in. Is it a 2-year program? Will you still be working while studying? 

Tb, haha I hope you'll be dipping your sticks in a toilet bowl in a few weeks too :D Have you decided how long you'll stay in Prague?

Amber, tell me all about your reveal party!!! I can only imagine how difficult it is to keep the sex a secret. Just a little bit longer :)


----------



## tbfromlv

I got confirmation that my meds have shipped. That makes me feel better! We plan on being there the minimum number of days because DH only has so many vacation days left until August and August is not a good month for me! So I think I figured if I had a later ER of Cd 16, we would be there right about 12 ish days.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- We are going to get a board with balloons stapled to it (like at the fair) and then have people take turns throwing darts until someone pops the one with blue chalk in it. At least that's our plan so far. Hope it will be fun!

Update on my bloodwork- my quad test results came back high risk for down syndrome. Normal risk for my age is 1 in 734, mine is 1 in 53. I was pretty upset to hear that, but I know it's just a risk and doesn't mean it's 100%. It's going to be hard to wait until May 17th to get the ultrasound and cell free DNA test done. I'm trying to come to terms with all this so that mentally I will be prepared. It's just so overwhelming.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber what a fun way to do the gender reveal! I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve been able to hold out and not spill it already! 
I&#8217;m sorry that isn&#8217;t the news you wanted to hear. But you&#8217;re right, it is only a chance. And it&#8217;s a much smaller chance than what you have even trying to get pregnant! Will the cell fee DNA Test tell you for sure if he will have Downs syndrome? I&#8217;ll be keeping you guys in my thoughts!!!


----------



## AmberR

You're right tb! I am trying to focus on #1 that I am pregnant and #2 I have an otherwise healthy baby boy as far as we know! It's the fear of the unknown that I'm allowing to cause me a lot of anxiety. I just want to know one way or the other! Ok, ok I'll stop going on and on about it. I really do appreciate the support you ladies have provided. I get a little teary eyed thinking about it!


----------



## tbfromlv

You are welcome to vent your fears and frustrations here all you want, you know that! The fear of the unknown is so powerful, its true. We are here for you no matter what:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - I've seen that activity done for gender reveals before, always looks like a good time.

CD26 & 9DPO - BFN. Still lots of time. AF not due until next Tuesday. Trying not to over analyze my temp spike this morning. It happened many times before at this stage of the TWW, still gets me a little hopeful every time though. I think my progesterone just peaks around this half way point.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-02 at 8.28.18 AM.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry you're in that awful territory of the unknown :( The accuracy of the quad screen is really low. Do you know what caused the 1:53? It's possible that your AFP, hCG etc. came back fine and it's only based on the ultrasound, right? Or did you get to see your actual blood values?

I read a study comparing NIPT to the traditional methods and of the 15,000 patients, 47 tested positive for Down Syndrome of which 38 were correctly labeled (so 9 false positives). But with the traditional screening, 892 out of those 15,000 women were flagged for Downs (so 854 false positives). That means that a positive was only an actual positive in <5% of the cases. 

Hope it helps calm your nerves a bit! The planning of your awesome gender-reveal will hopefully take your mind off it a bit. So cute :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny your wealth of knowledge never ceases to amaze me. We're lucky to have you here with us.


----------



## AmberR

I'm not sure, sunny. But I have access to all of my results:

Patient's AFP- 66 ng/mL
Mom for AFP- 1.24
Patient's HCG, 2nd trim- 32, 249 IU/L
HCG for Mom, 2nd trim- 1.24
Patient's UE3- 0.86 ng/mL
Mom for UE- 0.40
Patient's DIA- 239 pg/mall
Mom for DIA- 1.4

Anyway, after doing some research I have realized that this test is pretty much worthless. The markers on my ultrasound are a little more concerning. In a couple more weeks we will hopefully have some more concrete information.


----------



## SunnyBe

Is the uE3's MoM (multiple of median) actually 0.4 instead of 0.04?


----------



## AmberR

You're right, it's 0.40! I'll fix it


----------



## SunnyBe

I figured! So all in all, not that bad. The only one that stands out a bit is the Estriol (uE3) levels. Having just _one _of those 4 significantly elevated/low generally is a terrible predictor of chromosomal problems, so I'd try not to worry too much :)


----------



## AmberR

Thanks sunny, you are awesome!
The more I have look into the quad test, the more I see how unreliable it is. It makes me wonder why it's even standard practice. Several friends I have spoken to stated that they had it done during their pregnancies. The cell free DNA tests are much more reliable, but I guess they are not indicated unless you are high risk due to age or other abnormal screening.


----------



## SunnyBe

I completely agree! The cell-free DNA (non-invasive prenatal testing, or NIPT) is much more reliable. My OBGYN offers it to anyone who wants it and it's just a matter of how much people are willing to pay for it. 

I called my insurance company the other day and they claim it's completely covered, even for me as a 30-year old. I don't want to get my hopes up, but Quest (who does the testing) has a statement on their website that if the insurance company doesn't pay, the max you'll pay is $395, which seems reasonable for a bit of peace of mind/knowing what to expect.

I'm planning on asking to get tested right at 11 weeks (my first appointment). That'll also tell us the sex so we don't have to wait until 24 weeks to find out :)


----------



## Dream143r

Guysssss!

Remember when my RE wasn't available for our next appointment until June 7th? His secretary just called and she got a cancellation for tomorrow at 1:45pm. Woohoo! DH hasn't done his repeat SA as of yet. But the doc should now have all our results from bloodwork, SA, US and sonohysterogram we did last fall with Dr. Douchebag. So we're going to review that and see what he recommends from there.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny we are so lucky to have you!

Dream! That&#8217;s awesome!! So exciting. Hopefully you won&#8217;t need next steps and you will have your BFP any day now.. but if you don&#8217;t, that&#8217;s a quick turn around to start a new cycle with the new doctor! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- that sounds like a good plan! It will be so nice to have that piece of mind and find out the sex so early!

Dream- so glad you we're able to get your appt moved up to tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

Cd27-10dpo, bfn. Itty bitty temp drop today. Nothing of concern. No sore BBs yet but they're full. Excited about my appointment this afternoon. Really hope he sets me up for monitoring my next cycle. FX!

Amber what day did you get your BFP again? It was 'later' right? I need some hope. lol
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-03 at 8.41.11 AM.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I didn't get mine until 12 dpo! Fx'd for you!! Hope your appt goes well!


----------



## Dream143r

Ahh yes, I knew it was a DPO that would make me feel better about today's negative. 

Thanks!


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck today Dream!!! Let us know how it goes :) Seems like you really picked a good doctor.


----------



## Dream143r

Sooo. Our doc has ordered us cycle monitoring yay! We're also going to do iui in the same cycle. I think he went straight to this because of DH SA results from November where motility and morphology weren't the best. 

He said if the repeat SA results were similar then he would refer DH to a urologist. 

Unmedicated so he can monitor the cycle in its natural form, just a ovidrel trigger shot. I'm beyond excited to be taking this next step. I didn't expect him to say let's do the iui right away. I thought he would say let's monitor with timed intercourse then look at potentially iui after that. I'm really happy to do it all at once tho, less time wasted. 

What do I need to know for this? Lay it on me Lol please.


----------



## tbfromlv

So next cycle (if you have one) will be unmedicated IUI? That&#8217;s great! I haven&#8217;t had IUI but I did do the trigger shot. I didn&#8217;t even feel it after I freaked out about it the 10 minutes prior :haha: and I would suggest testing out your trigger. You remember that cycle I had that I didn&#8217;t test it out.. I&#8217;ll Never know if that was a chemical or just the trigger (with my history it truly could be either!) because I never tested it out. So excited you have a plan!


----------



## Dream143r

Yep unmedicated IUI. Is it weird that I feel like celebrating? We haven't even done anything yet and there's absolutely no guarantee it will even work. I just feel like with this process you have to soak in the highs when you get them and right now I'm totally on a high.

Good call TB I'll test out my trigger for sure because there's not way I'm going to wait until 14dpt to test, who are we kidding? lol so there will be so much unknown by testing early.

I remember that cycle of yours, did they cancel your iui? The details are escaping me.


----------



## tbfromlv

No we just were doing a medicated and monitored cycle. We were told that because it&#8217;s likely the endo affecting my eggs that IUI isn&#8217;t worth it for us.


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> No we just were doing a medicated and monitored cycle. We were told that because its likely the endo affecting my eggs that IUI isnt worth it for us.

Ahh yes, I remember now. okay.


----------



## Dream143r

It's CD28 and 11DPO for me. BFN. I'll test once more tomorrow at 12dpo then likely throw in the towel and wait for AF who's due on Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-04 at 7.06.31 AM.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tbfromlv

Hang in there Dream. You&#8217;re not out. And worst case, you have a new plan for next cycle!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so glad you got everything moved up Dream!! Sorry for those ugly BFN's. 

Testing out the trigger shot definitely makes sense. Don't really have any other tips. Just that you keep in mind that success rates are still not that great with IUI's, and it really depends on the number of motile sperm your DH has. I love this website as it lists the whole process and the success rates: https://www.advancedfertility.com/iui-success-rates.htm. They also say that first time IUI success rates are higher than additional attempts. I like the fact that if you have an unknown CM problem, IUI's are able to circumvent the whole cervix altogether and get the stuff right into your uterine cavity. I feel cautiously optimistic about your chances :D


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Sunny. That was a good read. Happy 9 weeks to you and your tater tot!

CD31 and 14DPO. Temp is dropping. Happy to see that for the first time ever. It doesn't feel like AF is coming today though, so I think she may be right on time tomorrow. DH is doing his repeat SA today, and we're praying for better results than last time. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you Dream! I was looking forward all weekend to logging in this morning to see what my ticker would show :D 

Sorry for your temp drop, but you have every reason to be excited for your upcoming cycle! When will you get the SA results back? 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good morning everyone! 

Dream- I hope all goes well with DH today and you can get some answer soon. 

Sunny- Glad to see everything is going okay with you. I love seeing your ticker on there! 

Amber- Sending prayers and good thoughts your way! 

Everyone else- Hope everything is going okay. Been trying to get caught up on the post. 

AFM- I have been MIA for a little while. Got a little upset about not having a period at all last month. Think it was from the Cryotherapy. Then Hubby and I started doing the keto diet to help drop some pounds. So far down 12 pounds in 2 weeks. Saturday I had a big surprise, PERIOD finally showed up. So I finally get to test this month. We are still trying but kind of going with if it happens, it happens. Not trying to stress to much. Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## tbfromlv

Love the tater tots :) just about a week before you go in, right?

Dream- isn&#8217;t that funny that once in a while you have those cycles that you&#8217;re excited to start?! I&#8217;ll be the same with this one!

Sarah- welcome back! Glad to hear you finally started. We are also doing keto-ish. I&#8217;ve never been a big fan but my body had hit this plateau and even though I&#8217;ve always eaten healthy/balanced and I work out/lift heavy weights daily, I&#8217;ve started seeing no progress and actually began putting more weight on when nothing else changed (I&#8217;m SURE hormones had a role here) so one of our trainer friends suggested we shake it up to see if my body will wake back up so to speak. 12lbs is pretty impressive! I know they said at first the drop is a bit more because of a lot of water weight but that&#8217;s great!

Afm- I had my meds shipped to work so they wouldn&#8217;t be sitting out on my porch and low and behold they tried to deliver on a Saturday- obviously no one is at school on a Saturday so hopefully I&#8217;ll have them in my hands today! I&#8217;m excited we are getting so close.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, that's quite a bit of weight that you've lost in such a short period of time! How much are you planning on losing? Glad AF showed up and you can finally get started :)

Tb, I had to (personally?) sign for my package. Getting very close now :) 

Still 2 full weeks until my 11-week scan. Feels like forever!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny if I have to personally sign the secretary will have to come cover for my class :haha: oh well, they know it&#8217;s coming!


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB- I really love the keto diet. Our oldest kid is doing it as well but the 10 year old still gets lots of carbs since he is a skinny kid. I hope your meds arrive today! :) 

Sunny- I know the wait is miserable. Hopefully the time will pass quickly. I am looking to lose about 40 lbs and I would be pretty happy with that. DH and I have put on quite a bit of pounds in our happy stage of being married for 2 years. He's 6'4 and I'm 6'0 so we can carry it a little better, I just don't like the number on the scale.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - so are you on BCP right now? Did you get your meds yesterday?

SarahTTC3 - Glad you're about to get a fresh start on a new cycle. They weight loss is AMAZING! Keep it up. Awesome that DH is clean eating with you as well, I'm sure that helps.

Sunny - I want to say that 11 week scan is right around the corner. But we all know how long 2 weeks can feel like. I'm just so happy your tot is snuggled in.

:headspin::happydance: CD1 :yipee::wohoo:
LOL Never have I been so excited for CD1. I just called to report my CD1 to my fertility clinic and set up my baseline ultrasound and bloodwork for CD3, so Thursday morning. DH will likely come to this first one with me just because. 

TMI - I take my temp while on the toilet taking my morning wee. So when I saw the plummet I was happy cause I knew AF would be right on time and arriving at some point today. Then when I got up to wipe, there she was. I was literally dancing in the bathroom with my pants down. heehee


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream I am so glad she is here and you are happy about it!!! Makes for a great day!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes I&#8217;m on BCP now. I will be on it for a total of 14 days so I hope that I still get some kind of AF afterward so that I can start my stims! I have been checking my temp while on it and it&#8217;s way up like it would be half way through the tww so I feel good about her coming when I need her to. And yes got my meds yesterday! That also makes me feel better and soo ready to start this next step! 

So exciting about starting this monitored cycle. It&#8217;s nice to be able to check things out as they are going through the process. Keep us posted!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- excited for you to move onto your IUI cycle! 

Tb- not much longer until you will be in Prague, right?

Sunny- how are you feeling?

Sarah- glad AF finally showed up for you! 

I'm feeling little kicks and movement everyday so that had been lovely. Our gender reveal party will be this weekend so it will be nice to finally announce! Otherwise just waiting for our scan and appt on the 17th.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, wow!! Very impressive! 

Dream, you must be very excited about your baseline appointment tomorrow. Will you have any other appointments? Or just one more before the trigger?

Tb, yay! Glad the meds arrived safely. Do you feel ready yet?

Amber, ahhh that's so adorable. I'm sure the reveal is going to be awesome, Mother's Day weekend and all! How many people will be there? 

AFM, I keep going back and forth if I want to switch OBGYN's or not. I think I'll call around to ask when other clinics generally do their ultrasounds. My only other scan (after the quick one in 2 weeks) will be between 24-28 weeks. Way too late if you ask me.


----------



## Dream143r

Amber &#8211; oh the kicks and movements must be so nice to feel. Melts my heart, I love it.

Sunny &#8211; For sure worth calling around to see what other clinics do. From 11 weeks to 24 is actual torture, doesn&#8217;t seem right. I&#8217;m pretty sure you&#8217;ve told us before that we&#8217;ve got to me our own advocates and take matters into our own hands

After tomorrow&#8217;s baseline they will let me know when next I have to come in. My doctor told me it will be between 5-7 appointments before the trigger and iui.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I would definitely call around and see what options you have. That is a long time to wait! I've heard of some doing the anatomy scan as early as 18 weeks, but I think around 20 weeks is standard.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny- My friend just had the anatomy scan done and she is at 18 weeks. She found out a few weeks ago what she is having. They also told her they would only do scan at certain dates. I know when I had my son 10 years ago, our insurance would only cover so many ultrasounds. I think 3. I do know there are people that have ultrasounds machines and you can pay them $75 to have the 3D and 4D done. Usually the MD can suggest people. I would def look into switching if you aren't completely happy there. It makes all the difference in the world to have a doctor that you love. I didn't want to get pregnant when my insurance wasn't accepted at my OBGYN. Thankfully I switched and I can go to him again. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies! I called around to some of the other practices and they're all around that 20-week mark for the anatomy scan. They also do an ultrasound at 11-13 weeks to check for some of the most common anomalies and measure the nuchal translucency. If I can't convince my OB to move the second scan up to ~20 weeks and to measure the NT at the next visit, I'll switch. It sucks because she's such a nice lady and I feel really comfortable with her. But her hands-off approach might be a bit too "extreme" for me.

Dream, wow!! That many appointments? Awesome!


----------



## tbfromlv

Great job Sarah! 

Dream- wow that&#8217;s a lot! I had three before trigger and that was supposedly one more than usual. Lol but that will be nice to see it all in action.

Sunny- good job calling around. We all know now the importance of being your own advocate. 24-28 weeks seems awfully late!

Afm yes I am so ready to start this!! I&#8217;m excited and eager. I just pray AF comes on time lol


----------



## Dream143r

First appointment done. 1 step closer.

We're going to the Bahamas! I neeeeeed a vacation,the beach is literally calling my name. We're booked for the end of June to celebrate our 3rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh dream that&#8217;s wonderful! Are you going on a cruise or just straight there? My DH and I went on our honeymoon there on a cruise and we loved every second of it! Maybe you two will be celebrating more than just your anniversary!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- the Bahamas sound lovely, how fun!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh I would love it if we ended up celebrating more than just our anniversary. We have been there before in passing on a cruise as well but we've never vacations on the island before so it will be our first.

Next monitoring day is CD9, next Wednesday. I'm also going for acupuncture that afternoon. I'm looking forward to updating my ND on what's been going on.

I'm going to PaintNite with my BFF later today so that will be a good time. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

That sounds wonderful Dream! Sometimes all you need is the beach :D 

Tb, until when are you taking BCP's? Hope AF follows soon after. I can't believe the school year is almost over, how did that happen?!

Amber, have fun this weekend!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Today will be my last day on BCP. Typically after taking progesterone (which I know isn&#8217;t exactly the same) I started AF 2.5 days after the last one so FXd it&#8217;s about the same here. If I can recall when I used to take BCP regularly in years passed, it was the same. 

Yes I cannot believe it- this school year has FLOWN by. Which is great because I&#8217;m exhausted lol I had 28 kiddos this year. Yikes. Normally I&#8217;m around 19-22. Yesterday we went on a field trip to Wonders of Wilflife. I don&#8217;t know if you have heard of it but it&#8217;s the Bass Pro Shops new Aquarium and Wildlife museum (that took only 10 years to open lol) and it has gotten a lot of National publicity. We had so much fun and it was pretty incredible there. But boy do field trips wear me out! 

How are you pregger ladies feeling? Just anxiously awaiting next appointments??

Sarah how are you doing?


----------



## SunnyBe

It was always around 2.5 days for me too when I was on BCP's. I hope AF makes her entrance early next week Tb :) Can you believe that in less than a week (hopefully) you'll start your meds? And you'll be PUPO in just a few weeks after that? So exciting.

Wonders of Wildlife looks amazing!! The kids must have loved it too. I can only imagine how tiring it must be to watch all those kiddos. Luckily, a well-deserved summer break is coming up very soon.

AFM, I go back and forth between being excited and scared. I keep reading about people with missed miscarriages when they go in for their first scan and I'm just terrified of that happening. These days I feel more like an observer of my life than an actual participant... I don't know how to explain it. Feels like I can't really enjoy things until I know how it's progressing in there. Ten more days...!

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Bre1990

How do you add your charts to the signature?


----------



## Bre1990

Never mind I figured it out :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry to see CD1 there Bre


----------



## tbfromlv

Last BCP was taken last night! AF, my door is open this week!


----------



## Dream143r

CD5 and she just left me TB. So I'll send her your way. :winkwink:


----------



## tbfromlv

Woke up to spotting! Little earlier than I expected but it is still just fine! I&#8217;ve never been so excited to see AF lol!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay!!! So glad that things seem to go right according to plan. Hope AF will be there in full force later today or tomorrow. 

Amber, how did the reveal go? Tell us all about it!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Just one more week until the ultrasound.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- glad AF had arrived for you!

Sunny- only a week until your scan! Time seems to be flying by for me, but it probably doesn't seem that way to you!

The gender reveal party went great! It actually got down to the last balloon! I think everyone got a chance to throw a dart twice. It was actually so much fun! The weather was beautiful too. We had about 30 people over and the kids ran and played in the backyard with our dogs. It was a fun but exhausting day! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

That sounds awesome Amber!!! Glad you had fun :D


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Yay for AF! So funny to be cheering for her.

Sunny - Happy 10 weeks!

Amber - sounds like the party was perfect. Glad to hear it went well.

CD7 over here just hanging out.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber how fun! Sounds like it was a wonderful day!

Sunny eek one week! 

I&#8217;m nervous because I&#8217;m supposed to start stims tomorrow but they sometimes take a few days to respond to my email soooo I hope all is well for me to go ahead lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Keep in mind that it has to be full flow before 3PM to count as CD1. If it's still spotting and isn't full flow yet before 3, count tomorrow as CD1. 

Now that you're cycling you can expect them to respond within a few hours (or call them in case you haven't heard from them yet). So exciting :D Are you going to do the injections yourself or is your DH helping you?


----------



## tbfromlv

well it has definitely been heavier than spotting but not like a heavy period either. But I don&#8217;t expect there to be much lining after such a short time when my lining took 6 weeks to get to a 6mm lol so I&#8217;m confident in calling this CD 1. Although I&#8217;d rather cd 1 Be tomorrow for timing purposes.. maybe it got heavier after 3 :haha:

DH is definitely doing the injections! Not it!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh so sweet that your DH will do the injections :) In case you don't have a lot of skin or fat on your stomach to inject it into, make sure you sit down and bend over a bit so you/he can really try and grab a piece of skin. I read that some prefer lying down but that would have never worked for me. 

Dream, follow-up appointment tomorrow? How are you feeling? Did you get your CD3 results back? And what about the SA?

Amber, your appointment is on Thursday right? Are you feeling a bit more confident about things?


----------



## Dream143r

DH has already asked if he can give me the trigger shot. I'm not sure if I want him to do it though lol we'll see. I'm okay with needles but if it hurts I'd rather blame myself.

Yea another scan and bloodwork tomorrow morning (CD9) then acupuncture in the afternoon. Haven't received any details from CD3 or the repeat SA. It's all nurses we're seeing right now, I won't see my doc again until IUI day. and actually even that day it may not be him. The docs at my clinic are on rotation so depending on what day it falls I could get someone else. I'll for sure see him again though on June 8th to review how the entire cycle went and decide on next steps if needed.


----------



## tbfromlv

flow picked up yesterday evening so I went ahead and told them to count today as CD 1 so stims will start tomorrow. I am a little nervous about the traveling. I plan on traveling on Cd 10 which means I cannot have a scan that day and won&#8217;t get to Prague until the afternoon of CD 11. Or I could do travel cd 11 and get there the am of Cd 12...this is my stressor right now lol not the meds or the procedure.. timing traveling. Can&#8217;t go any earlier than that either. 

Dream that&#8217;s exciting, feels good to progress. The trigger shot I took had the worlds smallest needle and I didn&#8217;t really feel it lol. I got really worked up about it beforehand though :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, hope the results won't matter by June 8th and you'll have other things to discuss with your doctor!!

Tb, change the scan to CD9, they're a couple hours ahead of us anyway, so it's almost CD10 that way ;)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny- I hope this weeks flies by for you! 

TB- I pray everything goes well for you. 

Dream- Hopefully the shot won't be to bad.

Amber- How exciting for you. Glad the party when well!!! 

AFM- Apparently I am on CD10. I noticed some CM when I went to the bathroom and quickly looked at my calendar. Guess I will be using my OPKS when I get home. Will be my first time getting a positive if it works right. Still Want to lose some weight but it will be cool to see if I am reading my body right. As of this morning I am down 16lbs in 3 weeks! I am blown away at this. I lost that when I was on weight watchers in 4 months... So funny how the body reacts to different thing. Once I hit 20 I will have a little cheat day. I am craving some Baskin Robbins, Pizza, and literally everything else that comes to mind. Scared to really cheat cause I don't want to gain any back or not want to get back on the diet. I have about 40ish more pounds to lose. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Great work Sarah!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's very impressive Sarah! Wow :) How did your OPK look? 

Good luck today Dream!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I had a faint line!!! So I am ovulating this month. :) Will test again, this evening. Looks like Saturday will be ovulation day. Trying not to stress over it to much. It is hard not too. Still on the fence of rather to wait until I drop the weight I want to lose or just go for it. I can still stay on keto if I happen to get pregnant, which is a good thing. I just feel like my clock is ticking away.


----------



## SunnyBe

Keep in mind that OPK's pick up the amount of luteinizing hormone (LH) in your urine. Everyone always has _some _amount of LH in their bodies (women more so than men, but let your DH pee on one and you'll see a faint line too). About 36 hours before ovulation, that amount of LH skyrockets, and instead of a faint line, the line is as dark or darker than the control line. 

It's still early though. Getting a positive on CD10 is not necessarily a good thing either, as early ovulation is often correlated with a lower amount of ovarian reserve. So just keep testing over the next couple of days :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah that&#8217;s great! Good work! And yes like sunny says with the opks, you will likely always have some sort of line. Mine would get lighter and darker and never progress but when you are getting ready to O it will suddenly become very dark. It needs to be as dark as or darker than the control line. Good luck!

Afm- I start my stims tonight. I&#8217;m butterflies in your stomach excited guys lol also trying to get one of my doctors here to do an ekg for me so I can leave Thursday and not Wednesday. That&#8217;s my main stressor lol. We will be flying into Frankfurt Germany then taking a quick 1 hour flight over to Prague. We fly standby so when the flights directly to Prague were filling up, we decided to take the safer bet of the wide open flights to Germany. Ahh! Can&#8217;t wait!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh TB its oh so real now eh? Eeek. I'm so hopeful for you.

My next monitoring day will be Saturday at CD12. They actually wanted to see me Friday but I pushed it. I'm committed and I want to do things right, the days they ask but Fridays are really hard for me. I start work at 6am and the clinic only takes appointments 630am-9am. Doesn't really work. I don't really O this early so I wasn't too worried and they didn't make a big fuss about the date switch so I'm pretty sure everything is okay.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- That&#8217;s nice, you&#8217;re probably right- the date isn&#8217;t going to be a big deal, especially being just one day. My first ultrasound on Monday will
Be during one of the most fun events at school. Of course it&#8217;s the next to last day too lol oh well. My principal knows exactly what&#8217;s going on and doesn&#8217;t mind. 
You usually o around day 16, right? Do you have your trigger shot at home or will you just get it from your doctors office?

I officially just had my first injection. After a moment of freaking out, I finally let DH jab me.. and I felt nothing :haha: good to know. Hopefully I can start doing them for myself at some point but he&#8217;s doing great so far lol


----------



## steph1607

Ahhhh TB I'm so excited for you (I have butterflies too :haha:)

Yes, the injections for stims are definitely not a big deal - you get yourself worked up and then think "wow, was that it!".

Hope everything works out perfectly in terms of getting your scan done and flying on the day you want to fly. Europe is currently sunny for you!

Dream, lots of excitement for you too!! :) :) :)

Sunny and Amber, hope all is well with you and your kiddos!!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea I usually O around CD16-17. I'll get the shot from the clinic once they know when they want me to inject it.

TB - Yay for first injections, ah it's so real now. I couldn't be more excited for you.

CD10 today, I can't decide if I still want to do OPKs this cycle or kinda just let the docs do their thing. If I do take them I usually start at CD11 which is tomorrow...

Silly question: Does the trigger not effect your temp? Will temping still predict O as accurately when you've taken a trigger shot is what I mean... The HCG doesn't raise your temp right? It's the progesterone...


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, so glad the first injection went well! I can't believe how fast all of this has gone and you're almost ready to travel. It's so funny to think you'll be walking into the same building as I did a couple months ago. 

Dream, the hCG may boost the progesterone which leads to a temp increase but doesn't do anything by itself. I would definitely use OPK's just to make sure you're not ovulating early and miss it. All kinds of exciting stuff happening in our little group!!

Steph, hi!! How have you been? 

Amber, thinking of you. Hope your appointment goes well today :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I know! I can&#8217;t thank you enough for sharing your experience. ivf would never have been a real possibility for me otherwise. I have my ekg tomorrow afternoon and I&#8217;ll be officially ready to go! 

Dream I agree with Sunny!

Amber how did it go today?

Steph- thank you! I can handle sunny :) how&#8217;s everything been going with you?


----------



## AmberR

Hey guys! So much exciting things going on in our group, I love it!!

I hope everything goes well for you both tb and dream!

Sunny- you're 10 weeks already! Only 1 week until your ultrasound. I'm so excited for you!

Sarah- hope you get a nice + OPK in the next few days!

Things went pretty good today. The ultrasound didn't show the spot on the heart but there is a small spot on the stomach lining still. The specialist was not too worried about it though. They said chances of down syndrome based on my blood tests are about 4%. I am getting the cell free DNA done, just waiting on insurance pre-authorization first. They do want to do ultrasounds every 4 weeks just to keep an eye on the stomach in case anything changes, but often it is no big deal. Also they were concerned about marginal cord insertion on my previous ultrasound but said it looks fine now. So overall feeling pretty good about everything. I just had this feeling that everything would be ok! I'm not sure that ultrasounds every month are completely necessary, but I am going to love seeing my sweet boy every month! Oh, and he has turned head down now, so that was neat to find out.

Sorry to write a novel :haha:


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that&#8217;s wonderful news! Seeing baby that often sure can&#8217;t be a bad thing! You will love that!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - that's awesome, such a relief. I felt like everything would be okay too. I didn't want to be insensitive though because your fears and feelings were completely valid. I feel like saying "don't worry it will be fine" is just as annoying as when people say to me "don't worry, it will happen". When the fact is we really don't know. I'm so happy to hear that weight has been lifted from you for the most part now. Scans every 4 weeks will be so much fun. Kind of a little blessing in disguise if you will.

I'm going to take your advice guys and still do my OPKs this cycle. So I'll start this afternoon after work. My next scan is tomorrow. FX these follicles are still growing well.

Happy Friday - Have a great weekend ladies.

Oh I don't think I mentioned we're babysitting my godson all weekend. EEeek, he's about 4.5 months. Wish me luck!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream how fun! I&#8217;m sure you will do great! I&#8217;m excited to hear about your scan tomorrow! Our bodies are so interesting. Keep us updated!

I had a dream I had my scan and they only saw four follicles growing. I was freaking out lol. I already know that will be impossible because I always have many. But in my dream I kept saying &#8220;how?!&#8221; Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great news Amber! You must be so relieved. Glad to hear your little boy is doing well :)

Dream, ahhh that's so cute. Good way to practice too ;) 

Tb, hahaha yeah I'm thinking you'll have a bit more than just 4. Dreams can be so weird sometimes. When is your first ultrasound?

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol I would hope! I go in Monday morning. Probably one of the first times I&#8217;ll wish the weekend to go by quick lol


----------



## SunnyBe

You and me both! Only three more sleeps.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream - cant wait to hear about your appointment


----------



## Dream143r

Lots of action for us on Monday. I got back for scan #4.

So I had a scan and bloods done yesterday on CD12. This nurse was the first to actually turn the screen to me and show my what was going on in there. In the right ovary, lots of little follicles, none really growing or becoming dominant on that side. On the left side there's several more little ones and the 1 that she said at CD9 was measuring at 1.4 and yesterday at CD12 was growing but not by much, and was now 1.5. I assume we're talking cms and mms otherwise I'm in trouble. Only when I was on the way home did I start to panic and hope she wasn't speaking in mms. 

The nurse also told me my lining looked excellent and that often times the lining can be 'mushy' but mine was great.

She gave me my Ovidrel shot to take home and keep in the fridge until go time. She said there really is no wrong way to do it. Anywhere in the lower tummy is fine, straight or on an angle it doesn't matter.

I got a call later that afternoon saying my doctor wanted me to go back for scan #4 CD14 on Monday. It's a Canadian holiday this Monday. So my appointment will be at 8am. Hoping and praying that one follicle is still growing in there.


----------



## tbfromlv

Most likely she was talking about cms! You are getting close! I heard there are a few days in natural cycles that your follicles have a growth spurt of sorts, but 15 mm is good and really close. Plus the trigger is supposed to make them grown and mature too so I bet you trigger soon.

Afm- my EKG came back showing abnormal ECG and &#8220;nonspecific T wave abnormality&#8221;. My doctor hasn&#8217;t said anything about it yet but it has me freaked out. I hope I can still go under for retrieval.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad your appointment went well. Praying for your follicle to grow nice and strong! 

Tb- sorry your EKG showed that. It is likely nothing to be worried about. Often those EKG machines automatically print off something but by looking at it the doctor should be able to tell you if it's concerning. Hoping it is nothing and you can still get the retrieval! 

Sunny- tomorrow is scan day! So very excited for you!!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so nervous :( I keep thinking today is going to be either one of the best or one of the worst days of my life. I guess we'll find out in a few hours. Aaahhhggg!!!

Dream, that means you're almost ready to trigger. In IVF, they usually want to see the lead follicle being around 18mm. Good luck :)

Tb, if the doctor didn't say anything about it, it's probably nothing serious? How are the stims treating you? Hope you'll have lots of growing follies :)

Amber, thanks!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh 3 of us have scans today! Sunny I hope your scan is wonderful! How long until your appointment?

My aunt is a cardiac nurse and she said it doesn&#8217;t seem like anything that would prevent me from going under. I just need the official go ahead from the doctor. 

I have my scan in one hour! Eek I have no real symptoms so fa- just a bit sleepier earlier and lots of water... like I&#8217;m extra thirsty. Not really a bad thing I guess lol


----------



## Dream143r

I'm so happy. Good luck to both Sunny and TB. 

Happy 11 weeks Sunny! I can't believe it. You deserve this. 

Well CD9 14mm, CD12 15mm, CD14 20mm! Waiting for my call this afternoon for next steps but I'm assuming it's almost go time!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh yeah that&#8217;s go time dream! 

Afm I have a total between the two ovaries of 29 follies at 5-9mm , 3 at 10mm, 5 at 11mm and 1 at 12mm. Lining measures 7.7 (which is great for me esp this early)


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyy!!! Strong heartbeat and baby was moving around and jumping up and down a lot. We saw the brain, spinal cord, all four limbs. You could even see the tiny heart beating. Instead of 11w0days, the baby is measuring 11w2days, so due date is the 8th of December. Can't believe it guys!!!!

Tb and Dream, I can't wait for you to experience this. It'll be one of the happiest moments of your life.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 3


----------



## steph1607

Gosh, that's made me so emotional.

So happy for you Sunny.


----------



## SarahTTC3

So happy for you Sunny!!!!! That is a beautiful picture!!


----------



## AmberR

Yay sunny, so happy for you. What a lovely scan picture!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that is absolutely wonderful! Makes my heart so happy!

My doctor said she won&#8217;t sign off on anesthesia and I have to go see a cardiologist for clearance. They said it takes weeks to get in. I&#8217;m not sure what to do. I&#8217;m devestated


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you so much!! We're over the moon. DH filmed most of the ultrasound so we have "its" heartbeat on camera too. Going for prenatal blood testing next week and we should be able to find out if it's a boy or a girl about a week later. Can't wait to cross-off a few more of those milestones :)

Tb, how did your scan go? Oh my, just editing because I saw your post. Really?! I know a lot of women do it without going fully under and they're fine, but still. Can you get a second opinion? Ask Prague what they recommend. 

Dream, sounds like it's trigger time! Exciting :D 

Steph, hope you're doing well hun! We miss you :)

Sarah, did the OPK's get darker?


----------



## tbfromlv

I emailed them but of course it&#8217;s night time there now. I sat in my classroom crying because I don&#8217;t know what to do. I went under last year with no problems. Perhaps they will let me see their anesthesiologist out there when I get there? Idk.


----------



## SunnyBe

I think that's probably best. It could just be a one-time thing and your next EKG would look absolutely fine. The preop-exam was 125 euros I believe (wrote about it in my IVF diary, along with the whole weird experience of seeing a cardiologist in Prague lol) and they need the report before you're scheduled for egg collection. I know of one lady who didn't have time to get it done beforehand and the clinic called in a doctor who did it right before egg collection. Don't worry :) 

Worst comes to worst it's gonna be sedation instead of full GA.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny, thank you for making me feel better!!


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhhhhhhhhh Sunny I'm literally screaming at the laptop. Pic looks perfect. No words for how happy I am for you!

TB - Sorry for all the stresses with the EKG. So glad Sunny's got the real life experience 411 to ease the worries.

The clinic just called me back. Trigger tonight between 5-10pm! IUI tomorrow. I'm so giddy right now. Ahhh.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- sorry about the stress! Thankfully sunny has the experience to put your mind at ease. Praying everything works out for you!

Dream- Wooooo! Gosh that's so exciting!


----------



## steph1607

Ahhh Dream, thinking of you today - how exciting. Hope the trigger went well :hugs:

TB, I'm so sorry, this kind of stress is not what you need right now. I didn't have GA for my retrieval, it was like a 90% sedation or something (can't remember the exact terminology they used), but maybe that will be an option for you too?

Amber, thanks as always for making us all hungry with your Mac & Cheese baby!

Sunny, I am well thank you! Had a few down moments recently, but generally feeling great. We have gorgeous weather here at the moment which definitely helps. And of course the country was overcome with wedding fever! I was working a shift at the hospice on Saturday morning and we had bunting and flags up, cupcakes, chocolate and sherry for our patients, masks of the royal family - and we managed to get some of our patients into the lounge so we could all watch together. Such a lovely experience!

Can't believe you can find out so soon whether you are having a boy or a girl - what do you think it might be??


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that sounds wonderful. I saw clips of the wedding and Meghan just looked stunning!

The clinic emailed and said forget about it and we can just repeat it out there. She also said to schedule my scan for Wednesday since I&#8217;m traveling Thursday. Phew! Now I can finally relax! Nothing about this situation has stressed me until these weird hiccups! 

Dream- so excited for your IUI! I have my FXd for you!!

Amber what&#8217;s next for you?

Sarah- how&#8217;s your cycle going?

Sunny I&#8217;m still just so over the moon happy for you


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm glad everything seems to fall into place Tb. It's those little stressors that can make this journey a whole lot more uncomfortable. I can't believe you'll leave in just a few days :D 

Dream, IUI day woohooo!!! How did the Ovidrel shot go? You must be so excited right now. Just a few more hours!

Steph, that sounds absolutely wonderful. I saw parts of the beautiful wedding, so cool :) No idea if I'm leaning boy or girl actually. It all didn't even feel real until yesterday lol.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm in the waiting room. Oh em gee.


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek!! So exciting dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

:D :D :D So how was it?


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry for the long post.... just copying from my journal instead of rewriting it. lol

Procedure went well, the docs at the clinic are on rotation so it wasn't my doc that did the insemination. However the doctor who did it was absolutely fabulous she walked me through every step and was cheering me on.

DH couldn't be there cause he had work. We're just coming off a long weekend so it's a hard day to take off.

My lining at yesterday's scan was 7mm, she said they wanted me to reach that by today so I'm ahead of schedule which is great. She also said my estrogen levels were good as well.

Post wash our sperm count was 34.5 million. The doc said they hope for at least 5 million for a good chance of success so we were doing fabulous in that department. 

The actual insem was a little tricky. Every time someone goes up in my box they mention how tricky it is to find my cervix. (it's high and forward towards my bladder instead of back towards my rectum) So she used a different catheter then normal, once that was more curved she said for better entry. Everything was painless until I got a sharp jab that made me flinch, she said normally I wouldn't have felt anything but because of the curved catheter she's guess the may have tapped the wall of my uterus but it didn't affect the insem, everything still got in there. Now it's the waiting game.

I got a progesterone prescription. Prometrium 100mg, 2 vaginal suppositories at morning and at night. Not looking forward to this, how does this even work? There's no applicator so the nurse told me I just have to use my fingers. Okie Dokie. Cost was $116, I tried to submit a claim to my benefits program online (like I do everything else) but they said they don't accept online forms for this med so I'll have to mail in a paper copy. We'll see if/what I'll get reimbursed. We also have no idea if the iui procedure itself is covered either. So we're just going to submit the claim and see what happens. Cost for the procedure was $500.

Oh, and the best part. I texted DH to let him know when it was done his response was "do you feel pregnant yet?". So cute. Only time will tell


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay!! I am so hopeful for you!! That all sounds wonderful (minus that slight jab lol) so strange that your DH doesn&#8217;t have to be present to get pregnant huh?! :haha:

The progesterone is what sunny and I have been talking about in regards to the red pills. HOPEFULLY your pharmacy uses the white ones and not the red ones. Either way, wear a panty liner because they are messy once they start dissolving!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG yes, I remember you guys discussing about the red ones. Horrible.

Mine are white thank goodness.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh goodie! Im going to ask for white ones this next time.. it&#8217;s still messy but it doesn&#8217;t look like you&#8217;re spotting lol


----------



## AmberR

Steph- glad you are feeling better. The nice weather sure does make a difference I think!

Dream- how exciting!! So happy for you. That is so sweet what your DH said! 

Tb- glad the EKG isn't a worry! 

Afm- my midwife appt was today. I was worried because I had some very water discharge a few times today that felt like gushes when I stood up. They tested and said it was not amniotic fluid and my cervix is closed. Thank God for that! I was really worried to the point of crying this morning. I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh Dream :D That's wonderful news. I'm so incredibly excited for you, just can't wait until we're all talking about pregnancy symptoms instead of infertility stuff. I hope the insurance company will take care of all the bills. 

Tb, I think Prometrium is always white. It's just the generic version that one of the stupid pharmaceuticals decided on making red. Yeah, don't forget to ask your pharmacy about the (generic) white/yellow ones. There's no reason _not _to get those! Just 12 more days until I'm done with 'em :)

Amber, that sounds scary! So glad it turned out to be nothing. The worrying never stops, right?


----------



## Dream143r

Amber - glad the fluid was nothing to worry about. I feel like we work so hard for these pregnancies and little babies that no matter what there will always be something that's going to get us worried. Sigh.


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 24 Weeks Amber!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a big one Amber, viability week :D Congrats!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- Oreos?! Gosh you ladies make me hungry lol congrats on week 24 amber!

My scan showed my lining jump to 8.7 and I now have 28 follies that are 10mm or larger.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - wow that's magical. :dust:


----------



## AmberR

Thanks ladies! So happy to be 24 weeks now!

Tb- that is awesome!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, wow! Congrats on the lining and the number of follicles. Keep in mind that there is a possibility that because of all those follicles, they may recommend doing a freeze all instead of a fresh transfer. The risk of OHSS is increased quite a bit if you go over 25. You'll probably also have to trigger with a Lupron-like substance (don't remember what it was called in Czech) which definitely helps keep the odds of developing OHSS down. What size was the lead follicle?


----------



## tbfromlv

I am thrilled for the lining. I never do that on my own lol. As for my follicles, I have 1 at 18, 3 at 15, 4 at 13 and the rest around 10-11. We fly out tomorrow so I will
Be in Prague around 11 am Friday. I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;ll be triggering Friday with this boost in growth. I really hope that I don&#8217;t get OHSS.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh tomorrow :D There's so much exciting stuff happening on our board. You probably won't be triggered on Friday because I don't think they do retrievals on Sunday (so probably just an extra day of Cetrotide and no stims in case you're close, letting you coast). 

Have a great flight!!


----------



## steph1607

TB, severe OHSS like I had is pretty rare, but the more mild forms are fairly common. Make sure you keep drinking lots and lots of water. Probably not what you want to be doing when youre flying but its so important. Safe travels x


----------



## Dream143r

Safe flight TB!

By the looks of my temp, safe to say my O was yesterday as long as temps stay up. Calling it 1DPO for now.

My OPK is still positive. It's a little less each day but the test line is still darker than the control.

HPTs looks pretty much the same as yesterday. Crazy how much the upload/pic kills the lines. They're light, but not that light. Noticeably darker in person.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-24 at 8.34.40 AM (1).jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 1









WhatsApp Image 2018-05-24 at 8.34.40 AM.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tbfromlv

The trigger will also keep your opk positive. Are you going to BD anyway? I feel like I would lol just because!

Welp we have made it to one stop! We get on our big flight in a few hours. Clinic said no Gonal F tonight, which sunny you said probably would happen and I was thinking so too! I&#8217;ll see the actual clinic tomorrow for another ultrasound and see what&#8217;s going on!


----------



## Dream143r

The trigger will also keep your opk positive. --- Ohhh good to know. I didn't realize that. My norm is always positive 2 days and sometimes 3, so wasn't completely unusual for me.

So crazy that you're on your way now!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah those lines are so hard to capture! I'm guessing they'll slowly start to fade starting tomorrow. Hopefully only to darken soon after :) 

Tb, hope you'll have a great trip! Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow :D Oh I don't know if I mentioned this already but don't forget to bring your passport for your appointments (and both you and DH's on transfer day). 

Anyone else have this feeling it's Friday? It just feels like a Friday lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Can't believe TB is in transit or maybe already in Prague right now. Eeeeek!

CD18 - 2DPO - 3DPIUI

wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait 
wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait wait


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream :haha: that post made me LOL

Ok guys after a forever long time (we fly standby so we had to bounce between a few different flights) we are in our apartment in Prague. Went straight from
The airport to the doctor. Now let me recap what has happened in the last 24 or so hours because it&#8217;s been crazy in regards to this IvF business:
Wednesday Ultrasound: the tech records a total (including all the tiny small ones) of 63 follicles... but about 38 that are 10 or more (I think if I can remember correctly$
Thursday: Prague clinic says no more stims just the One to stop me from ovulating. And they tell me to come in today for ultrasound 
Friday am, I get off my flight and my email says &#8220;the doctor recommends we cancel stimulation as it is very risky for you&#8221; so wait what? I finally get to Europe and we are cancelling this cycle?! I try not to break down and cry.
Friday afternoon go in to clinic (btw I was like &#8220;oh this is where Sunny took that picture lol) and doctor does ultrasound. He countsand says &#8220;you have total of maybe 25&#8221; and kind of laughs about the previous report. He said I have 10-12 good sized/likely mature follicles and said one more lower dose of Gonal f tonight and then trigger tomorrow night for a Monday morning egg retrieval!

I was on quite the emotional rollercoaster and then factor in lack of sleep, lack of food and being hyped up on stims lol it wasn&#8217;t good. But now I&#8217;m so happy!! He also said he didn&#8217;t see ANY endometriomas. It makes me wonder how good the ultrasound tech I had was... oh well! Hope all is well with you guys!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha what?!!?! 63 follicles? Glad that's not right lol, can you imagine!! Sorry you went through all that stress though. 

So triggering tomorrow, woohoo :D That means you'll hopefully have your transfer on Saturday, right? When are you flying home? 

Enjoy Prague!


----------



## tbfromlv

That&#8217;s what my doctor said! I was like dang shouldn&#8217;t o be feeling more uncomfortable than this? Phew! We trigger Saturday night and retrieval is Monday morning.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just wanted to wish Tb lots of luck for tomorrow! Hope you'll get lots of mature eggs :)

Dream, how are feeling? Any test progression updates?


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny! I&#8217;m really excited and a little bit nervous! Happy 12 weeks!!
How are you feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

Hope you're having a good time just relaxing today TB in preparation for tomorrow.

I'm doing alright. Currently sipping on a mango smoothie while sitting on my patio. We are ripping out all the carpet upstairs and on the stairs in our house. The workers arrive first thing this morning. So happy this is getting done. So I'm just staying out of the way out here.

I haven't dipped any strips today yet but my FMU is saved. heehee I don't think they're going to be negative yet. Based on my results from yesterday.

Yay for chicken nuggets Sunny!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so excited for you for tomorrow! Sending positive vibes your way.

Dream- a mango smoothie sounds wonderful! I bet it will be so nice to have new carpet!


----------



## steph1607

Thinking of you today TB &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies. They retrieved 33 eggs. Which is a lot more than I expected. However I also know probably 10-15 of those aren&#8217;t mature (maybe more) I am really hoping for no OHSS though. Or at least very very minimal. Electrolytes and protein and salt are on the menu and a bit of R and R!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow!!! Did you end up using an hCG trigger or a GnRH agonist (like Lupron) trigger? 

How are you feeling? I can't wait to hear how many are mature and fertilized. Take it easy today and yes, lots of electrolytes/protein and salt!


----------



## tbfromlv

I did use hcg trigger. My doctor said based on everything i was feeling and the Estradiol levels that I was lower risk and could use that one. I feel absolutely fine. No bloat or pain so I was a bit shocked at the number. I&#8217;m sure she got some smaller follicles in there too so maybe that&#8217;s why? FXd I Continue to feel ok&#8217;


----------



## steph1607

Take care of yourself TB! My clinic do a freeze all if they retrieve more than 30, but as you havent mentioned that Im assuming youre still on for a transfer this week?

Another Bank Holiday here today and beautiful sunshine, spending the afternoon reading my book in the garden after a busy weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy to hear that Tb!!! Some people have lots of symptoms and some just barely have anything. I also felt fine all the way through stims, but did start to get bloat and felt a bit uncomfortable after retrieval.

How are you liking Prague?

And of course, I gotta ask because mine were SO weird and I still think about those levels almost every day lol... what was your Estradiol?

Steph, we (finally!) have a day off in the US today as well :) Enjoy the sunshine, sounds like a perfect afternoon.


----------



## tbfromlv

No one has mentioned freeze all or OHSS so far. I am supposed to go back tomorrow so I&#8217;ll probably have more info then.

Sunny I didn&#8217;t get the exact level. He just told me that the level would determine if o do hcg trigger or something else. I&#8217;m like you, I would obsess about it so I&#8217;m kind of glad in a way that they didn&#8217;t say lol 

I LOVE Prague! Yesterday we walked to Charles bridge and explored old town. It&#8217;s crazy that so much of their history is older than the US lol


----------



## Dream143r

Yay TB that's awesome. So happy to hear the retrieval went smoothly. Can't wait to hear the updates tomorrow.

I'm 7 days past trigger and the line on my Wondfo is officially what I'm calling a squinter. The other test is still a fairly obvious positive IRL.

FF refused to give me crosshairs and I don't know why. so I did an override and put in my own.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-05-28 at 10.09.53 AM.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha yeah I completely understand Tb, it's probably for the best. Have fun the next couple of days. Such a beautiful city :)

Dream, FF does that when you're taking Progesterone within 3 DPO. They can't be sure if it's due to ovulation or the meds. You obviously ovulated lol. Can't wait to see those tests getting darker!


----------



## Dream143r

SunnyBe said:


> Haha yeah I completely understand Tb, it's probably for the best. Have fun the next couple of days. Such a beautiful city :)
> 
> Dream, FF does that when you're taking Progesterone within 3 DPO. They can't be sure if it's due to ovulation or the meds. You obviously ovulated lol. Can't wait to see those tests getting darker!

Ohhhh that makes sense. I knew someone would know why.


----------



## tbfromlv

Day 1 Report
33 eggs collected
26 mature
23 fertilized


----------



## steph1607

Wow TB, good job!!!!

And more importantly, how are you feeling this morning?


----------



## tbfromlv

I still feel great. No bloat, no pain. I have a little gas but that&#8217;s normal for me lol just been spending our time watching movies and standup! It&#8217;s so weird being in this different time zone. My brother and cousin still live in Vegas where I am from and I can&#8217;t text them until 5 or 6 at night here so that&#8217;s frustrating! Ha and can&#8217;t text my mom until 3 or 4 in the afternoon. Sheesh. 

Also I&#8217;m so silly but I&#8217;m sad I am missing my fur baby&#8217;s birthday today! Lol

How&#8217;s everyone doing?


----------



## steph1607

Haha I like finally having someone in more or less the same time zone!

Wow, I'm so happy to hear that you are feeling good. Keep up the water and protein!

Is the plan for you to transfer 1 day 5 embryo?


----------



## tbfromlv

lol Steph- hello!!!:beer:

We actually want to transfer 2 day 5s if we have them. With my history, I want the added (albeit small) chance of success. And if they both implant, we are good with that too!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Tb :D :D That's amazing, wow! I can't believe you had that many mature follicles and still feel great. I hope that means that your pregnancy will be one without too many nasty symptoms too. Congrats!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just got back from the clinic. They said my ovaries are already shrinking and everything is looking great. I hope it stays that way! I was shocked I had so many mature as well! I hope that means good quality embabies left by day 5!

Dream- how are you doing? Trigger gone yet? I need to start testing mine out too.

Steph- you ready for your trip? That&#8217;s coming up soon isn&#8217;t it?

Sunny- have you announced yet? Do you have any bump yet?

Amber- how&#8217;s your little guy? Moving around like crazy?


----------



## SunnyBe

You are so lucky Tb! I can't believe how well IVF has been treating you. The averages are about 25% making it to blast which in your case would be around 6. But with the awesome fertilization rates and all, I'm hoping you get even more (but then again, if all goes well... are you really planning on having 6 kids lol). I'm so incredibly excited for you.

I'm doing the blood test tomorrow which will tell us if there are any chromosomal problems. Results should come in after about a week. If all looks good, we'll announce it to those who don't know yet :) Bump is already forming pretty clearly. I have (ugh, had!) a very flat stomach so any increase is pretty noticeable. So strange but it makes it feel a bit more real though.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - 23 Fertilized - woohoo! So flipping exciting. FX for lots of Day 5s.

Sunny - Hope everything goes well with the blood work tomorrow.

This morning's tests were super light. The wondfo is a super squinter but I can still see it. It's so light though. I bet if I showed DH he wouldn't see it. lol And my "ultra sensitive" strips are pretty light too. I think I'm going to test one more day tomorrow. I think there's a good chance the wondfo is negative tomorrow. Then maybe i'll take a little testing break Thursday and Friday, then test for pregnancy vs trigger on Saturday at 10DPO.


----------



## Bre1990

I'm kind of worried I have bright red spotting so obviously not implantation bleeding. But is that a sign I could have endometriosis or something else wrong. This has been happening more frequently mid cycle bleeding if it's not bleeding it's super sharp pains


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- thanks! And that sounds like a great plan. Anything feeling different?

Bre- how long did it last? It could be a sign of endometriosis but not necessarily. Do you have other symptoms of it or reason to think?


----------



## steph1607

Yes TB, our holiday is 4 weeks today, really cannot wait!! Need to do boring things like book airport parking and travel insurance, but other than that nothing really to do. Except try and get a little leaner!

Did you have another update from the clinic today?


----------



## Bre1990

Well the bleeding doesn't happen all the time, but I get cramps/pains throughout the month. AF last 3 days and she is pretty heavy and the cramps she gives about make me keel over.


----------



## Dream143r

Morning!

As for symptoms it's all seeming normal. Full and tender BBs, sore nips, bloated. I'm pretty sleepy which isn't necessarily my norm but I think that's the Prometrium. I was annoying with DH all evening yesterday for no reason, typical PMS. Only thing kinda different going on is I've got this sore throat for the past 2 days. Yesterday and today it's a little worse. Only on the left side, weird. I think it might be all the damn dust in my house. Between finishing the basement and putting in the hardwood floors upstairs there is SO MUCH DUST. Work is done for the time being so I started the clean up yesterday but sheesh.

steph1607 - Yay for trips. I checked the calendar this morning and we're 22 sleeps away from the Bahamas. Can't Wait!

Sunny - we have to wait a whole week for your blood test results?


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that&#8217;s so exciting!! How long are you going for?

Dream- maybe the sore throat is just lowered immune system for implantation! :) sounds like you guys making good progress with the house.The process is always a pain, but it&#8217;s worth the end result (hey, sounds like TTC!) Bahamas <3 love that place!

Bre- you very well could have endo. I didn&#8217;t have symptoms at all but the only way to diagnose is through laparoscopic surgery. It&#8217;s simple and easy recovery but, still. I hope that&#8217;s not it for you. 

Afm yes, got updated report. One embryo quit developing but I still have 22 embryos going strong. They said day 2 they like to see 2-5 cells. I have 14 at 5 cell, 7 at 4 cell and 1 at 2 cell. I&#8217;m also still feeling just fine. So as far as I know, transfer is still on!


----------



## SunnyBe

Morning ladies :)

Tb, any updates? Edit, we posted at the same time lol. That's great news!!!

Steph, ahh just a little bit longer. I forgot, did you book a trip to the Balearic Islands or the Greek ones? I'm sure it'll be absolutely gorgeous! 

Dream, wouldn't it be amazing to be celebrating your 6/7 weeks of pregnancy in paradise?:D Hope all the construction around the house will be done before you guys leave.

Bre, maybe it's best to ask your GP or OBGYN about it? Hope it's not too serious.

AFM, blood test day! It's pretty scary because they test for all these chromosomal abnormalities and it will tell you with a high degree of certainty, unlike some of the other blood tests. Hope all comes back as low risk. Finding out the sex of the baby seems kinda like an afterthought that comes with those results lol. We're dying to find out of course, but (very cliche) having a healthy baby is so much more important.


----------



## Bre1990

I've been debating calling her, but I've been reading some forums and seems to happen to a few ladies and their doctor says it's normal.. We will see what the rest of the week brings. The bleeding stopped now. 

You ladies seem to be on the right track.. dream ...I'm just a few dpo before you. I've been thinking about getting some help to conceive but have to wait another 2 months since the m/c..and would like to at least be engaged. Been with this man for 6 years and he still won't put a ring on it lol...says hes been to busy to get to the ring store....lmao men...


----------



## Dream143r

tb - sounds like some good development. FX the continue on this great path. I'm certain you will be okay for transfer.


----------



## tbfromlv

Today&#8217;s update as Day 3 (need to be 6-8 cells)
11 embryos at 8 cells graded 1 and 1-2
10 embryos at 6 cells graded 1, 1-2, and 2
1 is still at 2 cell so I&#8217;m assuming I lost it. 

21 still going strong. I know this is the part where bigger amounts are lost but hopefully I have enough strong ones to make it! <3


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, so today is a test free day? Can't wait to hear what the next few days will bring!

Tb, omg :D so many!! Will you get an update tomorrow? I didn't get one on Day 4 but wasn't sure if it was because it was Sunday or because they don't check that day. 

We got to hear the heartbeat again yesterday, magical! Made up for the 7 vials of blood they had to take lol.


----------



## steph1607

Yay Dream, only a couple more days to wait now :)

Aww Sunny, how lovely for you both. And how long to wait for test results?

TB that is great news. Good for you! We didn't get a Day 4 update, I think they said something about there not really being much to report on Day 4.


----------



## Dream143r

Yep - today is a test free day. Yesterday's wondfo was negative at 7DPO. So I feel like I can be confident in any line I may get at 10DPO or later. Feels kind of nice to take this 2 day break heehee.

TB - So happy to hear your embryos are doing well.

Sunny - Heartbeat for blood, seems like a fair trade off. heehee.


----------



## tbfromlv

Aww sunny that&#8217;s wonderful! I can only imagine the joy that brings to you guys! <3

Dream that&#8217;s great I bet you are anxious for 10dpo to come though! Do you feel positive?

They told me I&#8217;d get an email tomorrow afternoon from my coordinator so I&#8217;m guessing I&#8217;ll have an update. No one has brought up a transfer or anything so.. ?? Are they just waiting to see if I have something to transfer? I probably need to ask about that lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Guys I&#8217;m stressing out... it&#8217;s 2:45 here and I haven&#8217;t heard from the clinic. Tomorrow is day 5 and I haven&#8217;t heard about my transfer time or anything.. stresssssss


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhhhhh! I'm sure you will hear from them soon.

9DPO - another test free day for me. Surprisingly relaxing. 1 minute I'm sure I'm pregnant and literally the very next minute I'm positive there's no way it worked. lol I'm actually scared to test tomorrow. Maybe I'll wait it out until Sunday even. eeek I'm off work on Monday for Jury duty. I was summoned a couple months ago but the trial ended up being cancelled so I got summoned again. 

*Next Week:*
Wednesday - Beta
Thursday - AF due
Friday- Follow up appt with my RE


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I am impressed that you haven&#8217;t tested yet! I started testing my trigger out and I felt that urge to POAS creeping back in :haha: you just need to skip the FMU sand it&#8217;s easier to talk yourself into waiting. I have all My fingers and toes crossed for you! And yuck to jury duty! Hope it&#8217;s painless :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah it was like Steph said, I think they mentioned that there's generally not much to report on Day 4 so I don't think you'll hear anything. Hope they'll soon let you know when they expect you for transfer tomorrow. So exciting :D :D

Dream, I think we'll all be checking the board tomorrow to check on you (so don't you dare keep us waiting another day lol!) Can't wait!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

So I have an issue that sometimes their emails don&#8217;t make it to me or they don&#8217;t come for several hours. I had to send ANOTHER email (they probably get so annoyed) and then I got the original email they sent hours ago forwarded to me. It doesn&#8217;t go to spam or anything, just doesn&#8217;t show up. Anyway transfer is tomorrow at 9am! Eek!

Also we went back to the castle today and watched the changing of guards- so cool


----------



## Dream143r

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I wish you could see how hard I'm smiling!! You got this TB. Go take that transfer like a champ! hhaahaha okay i'll calm down now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Woohoo!!! You'll be PUPO in less than 24 hours. Good luck tomorrow :)


----------



## tbfromlv

And just like that, I am PUPO! We transferred 2 4AA Embryos and had 8 blastocysts to freeze! Feeling very blessed. Stick babies, stick! 

Sunny- that ice scream scooo <3

Dream- I&#8217;m excited for testing!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 13 weeks Sunny. Time is flying. 

10dpo. BFN. Stark white negative that I've become all too familiar with the past 14 months. I know there's still time but I'm holding back the tears. This one burns.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, omg you got 10 blasts :D That's just the best news. Congrats on being PUPO. When are you flying home?

Dream, so sorry hun :( It is still early though, please don't give up just yet. It's so hard to find that balance between not getting your hopes up and still feeling excited about all the possibilities. Hoping for better news tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream don&#8217;t be down! Amber didn&#8217;t get her BFP until 12dpo! You have time!

Sunny- we fly home tomorrow morning. We are ready. We loved Prague but it&#8217;s time
To take our babies home <3


----------



## AmberR

Tb- sooooo excited for you to be PUPO!!!! It's time to take your babies home.... how sweet, made me a little teary!

Dream- darn that BFN! I know it probably doesn't help much but I didn't get a BFP until 12 dpo. Hang in there! 

Sunny- 13 weeks already! Time is flying by! What's next for you?


----------



## Bre1990

According to FF I'm 9dpo, but I'm a literally scared because it's the blue one..what you ladies thi k
 



Attached Files:







20180602_155524.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## steph1607

Ahhhhhh TB so, so happy for you! 

Have a safe flight home &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tbfromlv

We are home! DH wanted to come home early so we hopped a bus at 11:00 at night to Munich and arrived at 5:00am. Our flight wasn't until 10:30am so we had to sit around/sleep. Arrived in the US at about 1:00 but our connecting flight wasnt until 7:00 and we finally got back to Missouri at 9:30 and drove until 2:00 am. I'm wiped. Thank goodness I am on vacation until August! DH hit a timer from the moment we got an Uber to the bus station.. somewhere around 35 hours of traveling.. lol but it will all be worth it! 

Dream- hows the tests?

Bre- looks possible- I just don't trust blue dye! Have you re-tested?

Sunny- when do the tests come back?

Amber- anything new?

Steph- What are your plans while in Cyprus?


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow!! I can only imagine how wiped you must feel right now lol. Go get some sleep :D Are you testing out your trigger? 

Dream, still hoping you'll have good news with us to share :hugs:

AFM, waiting on those blood test results. The midwife said it generally takes between 10-14 days but the nurse said it was closer to 7 days, so we'll just have to remain patient a bit longer.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes I&#8217;m testing the trigger. It&#8217;s a squinter today so hopefully it will go away tomorrow and then just start coming back lol

There&#8217;s always waiting it seems! Hope it comes sooner than later!


----------



## steph1607

Blimey, that sounds exhausting TB! So jealous of you being off until August though. Very, very happy that you got through everything without any nasty side effects. Fingers crossed there will be some morning sickness coming your way very soon (wouldn't be fair if you had zero side effects, would it?!) :hugs:


Sunny 13 weeks. Where has that time gone! Have you and your husband thought about names and things yet? And how does maternity leave work with your line of work? 

TB, we're off to Majorca rather than Cyprus. I will be doing loads of reading, swimming, water sports and eating and probably not a great deal else! We went for an adults only hotel which is pretty cool. So excited. Need to do the dreaded bikini shop though... I hate clothes shopping at the best of times. Swim wear is a whole different ball game!


----------



## Dream143r

Guys when should I stop the progesterone? I don't want to delay the start of my next cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

dream I would wait until 14dpo. If negative, dont take progesterone that day. Im sorry youre feeling down :hugs:


----------



## Bre1990

I tested again.. pretty sure negative but only 7dpo..I figured that was an evap :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I haven&#8217;t done my normal spring/summer diet down for bikini and it&#8217;s the first year I am NOT bikini ready lol maybe the high waisted swim suit will be my go to this year. That sounds like a lovely time! 

So been testing my trigger and it&#8217;s still barely there. I mean I guess It could never disappear and just get darker. That&#8217;s fine too lol


----------



## steph1607

So sorry you think you're out Dream :( Agree with TB though, wait until 14DPO.

TB I definitely don't feel bikini ready this year. I put on quite a lot of fat (for me) with all the fertility drugs. I've got a lot leaner since March, but still not exactly where I would want to be. Hey ho, still need to enjoy my holiday! My husband much prefers it when I'm carrying some fat anyway :haha:

Are you going to have a break from testing, or just keep going every day?


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks guys. My beta is tomorrow...the idea of even doing it is depressing. I didn't test this morning but I saved my FMU in case I feel like it later.

I'm trying to just drop a little puff before vacation in a couple weeks. Maybe 5lbs, nothing crazy. My bagel with butter and cheese for breakfast this morning is not going to help that cause though.


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, that sounds like the perfect holiday to me!! I hear you on shopping for (any type of!) clothes though, blegh. We had it so easy when our moms would pick out our stuff when we were little haha. I'm not eligible for any type of maternity leave, but planning on taking at least a month off. I almost completely work from home so it's somewhat easier to combine. Hopefully we'll feel ready to think about names after we get the results back from the blood tests. It'll make it easier because by then we know if we should be researching boys or girl names lol. 

Dream, so so sorry :( Hope you'll be able to focus on the next cycle. You'll meet with your doc this week, right? Hang in there :hugs:

Tb, also curious if you'll take a break from testing or continue testing. So exciting :)

Amber, how are you feeling? Do you have any upcoming appointments?


----------



## tbfromlv

I won&#8217;t break from testing :haha: I can&#8217;t! I would have been fine to break if I had gotten a stark white test but they keep showing up! So I just want to see it get darker at this point. Tomorrow would be 9dpo equivalence so It&#8217;s roughly time anyway haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha I don't blame you at all Tb!! Hope the reason you haven't gotten a stark white is because your hCG is already slowly going up :D


----------



## AmberR

So sorry Dream! :hugs:

Tb- I'm hoping your line just keeps getting darker!

Steph- hope you have a wonderful holiday!

Afm, I'm waiting on the cell free DNA test results. Should be getting results end of this week or early next week. I am going for my testing tomorrow for gestational diabetes. I'm looking forward to getting that out of the way, and hoping all is normal. Our next ultrasound is in about a week. This week I've just been finishing up on decorating the nursery. I feel like time is flying by!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's exactly what I was waiting for too, Amber.

I called the lab earlier today and asked if they had the results in yet... "Yes, would you like us to send it to your doctor?".. uh YES?! So they sent it and I called the doctor about an hour later. The nurse congratulated us saying there were no microdeletions detected. So yaay!

After I hung up I kicked myself for not specifically asking if there weren't too many chromosomes either, but I'm hoping she would have mentioned it. They'll upload the full report tomorrow.

And... we found out the sex :D Any guesses?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I hope so too!! 
And yay for a good report! I am positive they would have mentioned too many chromosomes! My guess is BOY

Amber- I hope everything comes back just fine! Time sure is flying you&#8217;re getting close!


----------



## AmberR

I just got a call and my blood test came back normal! Such a wonderful relief :)

Sunny- I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Dream143r

I too am guess GIRL


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Amber!! I'm so happy to hear that, you must be beyond relieved!!!!



Well, some of you were right and others were wrong....



It's going to be a GIRL :D :D :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha I actually felt girl from the moment you got your BFP but I am wrong a lot of times with that so I went opposite. Yay!!!


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Sunny! How wonderful to already know it's a girl. So glad your test came back normal!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls :) We're over the moon!!

Really hope all the other tests come back fine as well (triple test, carrier screening test for cystic fibrosis etc.). It's starting to feel like this is actually happening YAY.

Happy 26 weeks Amber. Less than 100 days to go, woohoo. 

Tb, any test updates?


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m still getting positives. They are light but it doesn&#8217;t seem like they are getting any lighter. It&#8217;s frustrating because I truly have no idea if I&#8217;m possibly getting a real positive out of it or not. My trigger was 6500iu, not 10,000iu ask I feel like it should be gone.


----------



## Dream143r

Yay Sunny! I never guess right. I was wrong with Amber.

TB - I hope testing is going alright for you. FX as always.

I went for my beta this morning. The only thing more depressing then going to do a pregnancy test when you know you're not pregnant is the call I'm going to get from the nurse with the results this afternoon to tell me i'm not pregnant.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that is so exciting! First trimester done, good tests and you know you have a girl! Enjoy this!

Dream- I&#8217;m so sorry :hugs: do you know what next step is?


----------



## SunnyBe

Ugh, I completely understand why they need you to do the blood test but pfff it feels so cruel :( Sorry you have to go through all of this Dream. You have a doctors appointment coming up right? Hope you'll soon be able to start a new cycle.

Tb, if I recall mine was 6,500 too. It was extremely faint 7 days after triggering and I stopped testing after that. You triggered 11 days ago, right? Don't want to get your hopes up, but I don't think you should still be seeing a line after that many days if it wasn't the start of a BFP. EEEKKK.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny you got my hopes up a bit and I tested again.. slightly diluted but the line is definitely darker than this mornings and the last few days! Eek! It&#8217;s early so I&#8217;m trying to keep level headed here but I do feel a bit more optimistic!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh :D That sounds very promising!!! It's only 4dp5dt, right? I tested on 5dp5dt and there wasn't even a hint of a line, just saying :D I can't wait for you to upload some line porn for us to look at very soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

Top 2 Monday, middle 2 Tuesday and bottom 2 today
 



Attached Files:







3AF10F80-086B-43B4-ABCA-CB98D1DA51A7.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dream143r

Hundred percent they're darker!


----------



## SunnyBe

Definitely darker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek!! I hope that trend continues!!


----------



## AmberR

Those lines are looking darker to me Tb!!!

I'm sitting at the lab getting my blood drawn for the gestational diabetes testing today. It really hasn't been as bad as everyone makes it out to be! Hope I pass!


----------



## tbfromlv

Even with the weird dye run through the middle, I think todays is definitely darker. I took a FRER too because I wanted to test on my birthday (tomorrow!) so I wanted to have something to compare to.
 



Attached Files:







7F34AF48-D6E1-4618-A66F-EDC98F8FB67B.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## steph1607

OMG this is going to be the most amazing birthday ever!!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a very obvious BFP Tb :D :D :D How did the FRER look?


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek! FRER was positivite. Still light but FRER always does better for me in afternoon or at least SMU.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhhh :D :D So happy for you! Go schedule a blood test for Monday. I know the clinic says to wait until 14 days past transfer (to even test... are you insane!) but that's just way too long of a wait! One of the best predictors of a live birth is your hCG at around 14 DPO (9dp5dt), it's a lot less accurate if you go all the way to day 19, way too much variation. 

What a wonderful pre-birthday gift :D


----------



## Dream143r

:happydance: Very clear BFP. :happydance:

So happy for you TB! Best birthday ever.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks girls! I&#8217;m so nervous but so happy. I&#8217;ve cried 3 times today! I haven&#8217;t even told DH- he doesn&#8217;t know I&#8217;ve been testing. He knows we planned on getting beta on Monday so I might do a mini surprise since it&#8217;s my only opportunity, considering our circumstances. I am choosing to stay positive because this time is different!


----------



## SarahTTC3

CONGRATS TB!!!!! So happy for you!!!! I have been following everyone and keeping up with all the news. :)


----------



## AmberR

So very happy for you Tb! Let us know how you surprise your DH, how fun!


----------



## tbfromlv

I was going to wait until tomorrow but I couldn't keep it a secret and I also didn't want to risk him asking if I'd test lol So I made a cute sign that said "I'm being Promoted to Guard Dog!" and put it around my dog's neck. She was so proud to show it off to DH when he came in from work. He was so excited and picked me up and then kissed my belly. <3


----------



## SunnyBe

So incredibly sweet :D


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow but I couldn't keep it a secret and I also didn't want to risk him asking if I'd test lol So I made a cute sign that said "I'm being Promoted to Guard Dog!" and put it around my dog's neck. She was so proud to show it off to DH when he came in from work. He was so excited and picked me up and then kissed my belly. <3

Oh TB you're making me cry. Stop that. I love it.


----------



## Dream143r

I got to work early this morning, at 6am. DH is going to pick me up at 8am to go to our follow up appointment with our RE. I'll put an update in my journal a little later on today.

Happy Friday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I hope your appointment goes well and your RE offers a solid plan for this cycle.

Afm- tests are darkening! I always leave the room after I POAS and I had the worst anxiety waiting. Those other losses did a number on me! I am trying to keep stress down but man is it hard!


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Birthday TB! Hope you'll have a wonderful day today. I completely understand the anxiety (hell, I still can't relax!) but keep in mind that these embryos have already been through a lot. They are one of the lucky ones that made it all the way through to day 5. The fact that you started getting a positive so early on also points to things likely ending up going well. One of the best predictors of an early loss is late implantation. I'm really hopeful :)

Dream, best of luck today!!

AFM, got all my results back yesterday and everything looks fine. Yay :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny. You&#8217;re right. I keep telling myself these lucky embryos were strong and of great quality and didn&#8217;t have to venture through the endometriosis jungle and this time we know my lining was good too.. just all around better! I think I&#8217;ll breathe a bit better when my betas come back good! My doctor does a 7/8 week ultrasound so I won&#8217;t have to wait too terribly long for that. Just breathe!
And thank you for the birthday wishes- going to get - mani and pedi for the wedding tomorrow and maybe get me some frozen yogurt! Lol

Sooo happy all your tests have come back great! Another sigh of relief!


----------



## tbfromlv

Today&#8217;s test 7dp5dt (12dpo) darker than any test I&#8217;ve ever had
 



Attached Files:







A083AE5E-375D-4DF0-80CF-57126354D2B7.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberR

Wow amazing test Tb!! Hope you had a wonderful birthday :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Gorgeous lines Tb! This is it, I can feel it!!!! Have fun at the wedding (without alcohol lol) :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies! Yesterday was fun because I also share a birthday with my niece who turned 7 this year. It&#8217;s so cool that for the last two years she finally always remembers our birthday is the same. Last night she asked me very sweetly, &#8220;Auntie, are you going to have a baby soon?&#8221; And I just said &#8220;Yes, I think so!&#8221; And her eyes lit up! &#8220;When?&#8221; And I said &#8220;Oh I don&#8217;t know, probably around Valentine&#8217;s Day.&#8221; She was a little disappointed in the wait lol but then she was like &#8220;then I&#8217;ll have two baby cousins!&#8221; (My other brother had a baby last June) it was really sweet!

I feel good about this guys. <3


----------



## Dream143r

tb that line is looking so strong!


----------



## tbfromlv

Today is beta day. Im nervous but excited. FXd !
 



Attached Files:







034FDFE5-0D67-4947-88FA-93C903375A79.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SunnyBe

That's clearly a >100 hcg line Tb. Nothing to worry about :D Do they call you with the results later today?

How are you feeling Dream?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I really hope so!! And yes, I should have my results probably
By lunch time. Eek!


----------



## Dream143r

Anxiously awaiting your numbers TB. Clearly they're going to be amazing though.

Boo for Monday. Happy I'm only working a 4-day week though. I'm off Friday because we're headed to Washington this weekend for a wedding.

Sunny - time is totally flying I can't believe 14 weeks already.


----------



## tbfromlv

158!!!


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> 158!!!

Sweeeet! When's the next one? Wednesday?


----------



## tbfromlv

Haven&#8217;t heard from my doctor yet. Just our patient portal was updated. I assume she will have me do one more on Wednesday. My progesterone was a whopping 123!


----------



## SunnyBe

Nice :D That's a really good value! When I had mine done I looked into what is considered a "good" and a "bad" first beta at 14DPO and wrote a post about it. At 158 you're already above the median of successful pregnancies as reported on betabase, and according to a research study, people between 132-169 had about a 78% chance of a live singleton, about 15% chance of live multiples and about a 7% chance of a miscarriage. I'd take those odds every day! 

Dream, you have a couple of great trips to look forward to! Yay for a 4-day workweek :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny I can always rely on your knowledge to help me feel better! Not that I was upset by this number but it just was good to hear those stats! My friend just had her ivf twins and her 9dpt beta was lower than mine lol so I told DH, theres still a chance they are both in there!

Dream that will be fun! You are going to be close to Amber! Im a bit jealous of you and Steph and really sunny too for having beach backs (or sunny can go anytime!)


----------



## SunnyBe

There certainly is a good chance that you'll have two Tb! So glad that things are looking good :D How long are you supposed to stay on your meds?


----------



## tbfromlv

From my understanding progesterone and clexane injections continue until first tri is over. I think I&#8217;ll have to be re-evaluated on the clexane though. And my doctor just sent me a message questioning how much progesterone I&#8217;m taking :haha: she will probably suggest I take it down a notch..


----------



## AmberR

Yay Tb, awesome number!! Can't wait to see the next one!

Dream- hope you have fun on your trip to Washington!

Sunny- wow 14 weeks already! Hope you are feeling good!

I have a follow up ultrasound tomorrow morning, so looking forward to seeing him again :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- that&#8217;s so exciting! I can&#8217;t wait to hear about it!!

Sunny- will you still get your 20ish week scan since you know the gender? (Probably a dumb question! Lol)

Steph- getting excited for your trip?

Dream- two more days before your long weekend! Woo hoo

Afm- beta 2 this am. I&#8217;ll keep you posted!


----------



## steph1607

Well done Tb, that's an amazing number! Are you feeling excited about everything yet, or still a little apprehensive?

Two weeks today we will be lying on a lovely beach. Cannot wait!!

My word Amber, how are you 27 weeks?!?!?!?! 

So I am still on such a high - a colleague and I entered a 5k run a little while back. He wanted to get a bit fitter and thought if we entered something it would spur him on a bit more. Unfortunately he injured his foot a couple of weeks ago so couldn't do it in the end but still came along to support. I have a good level of fitness, but haven't done anything above a 30 minute run since pre-IVF - I do lots of weight training, sprint, spin etc. Anyway, we got there and I was entered into the 10k rather than the 5.. the registration lady, my husband and my friend all suggested I do the 10 (which is like a red rag to a bull with me). I managed to do it in 52 minutes which I was absolutely thrilled about! Was sooooo hot though, people passing out here, there and everywhere. But I was so proud of myself! Finally felt like I had got "me" back!


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, good luck today!! Will this be your last ultrasound? Happy 27 weeks :)

Tb, can't wait to find out your beta today! That second beta kinda feels like that final hurdle. Hope it has doubled nicely. And yes :D I'll definitely be doing the 20-week ultrasound. Determining the sex is just a small part of it. They'll check all the organs and make sure that everything looks good. That'll be _my _final hurdle before I fully feel that this is actually happening lol.

Steph, wow!! Very impressive! Especially considering you weren't even supposed to run a 10k AND the hot temps. Glad you're doing so well :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- wow I&#8217;m impressed! You&#8217;re very competitive like me :haha: that&#8217;s so cool! Good for you!

Sunny- oh I am sure that will be so wonderful seeing everything is good with baby girl

Afm my beta came back quick 340!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

That was quick :D So happy for you Tb!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

My doctor had me go in for a 3rd beta (which of course stresses me out) but it was 705 so it more than doubled again!

I also scheduled an appointment with a NEW OB that everyone I know goes to (since my OB ya know, sucks lol) and I found a private scan only cost $50 so I&#8217;m doing that in between. 

Amber I saw your journal! Glad things went well, hopefully they are being overly cautious. And how fun to finally have a solid pregnancy bump!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so glad your betas are looking great! When is your scan?

Steph- amazing job on the 10k! 

I guess I forgot to mention that I made a pregnancy journal, lol! My scan went pretty good. He is measuring right on track. On one of the pictures the ultrasound tech took there may be a possibility of a ventral septal defect (small hole between the chambers of the heart). The doctor did take extra time to do more pictures and didn't see anything concerning. So based off one picture they are sending me for a fetal echocardiogram- an in depth ultrasound of just the heart and then a pediatric cardiologist will review it. I'm sure everything will be fine. Basically the doctor said she wasn't worried, but better to be safe and check out out. I will continue to get ultrasounds every 4 weeks, so 2 more left, one in July and one in August.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, it's definitely real!! How do you feel? How'd you find that private scan? I don't know if there's just nothing in my area maybe, wish I could have done that! When are you planning on going? 

Amber, subscribed to your journal :D I'm glad they're doing a good job looking after your little boy. Even though it's probably nothing, it doesn't hurt to get it checked out. 

Dream, have fun at the wedding!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I&#8217;m so excited!it is beginning to feel real! Physically my boobs have been in horrid pain but I blame the excessive amount of progesterone. I have small waves of nausea but they literally last seconds and so I blame my head looking for symptoms lol and I&#8217;m having tons of food aversions right now.. I basically cannot eat meat right now (which is a staple in my diet!) so protein shakes have come into play a bit more. 

As for the scan I just googled pregnancy ultrasounds in my area and I hit the jackpot! Their 4d ultrasounds are only $150 (although super unnecessary I thought it was neat that it&#8217;s not very expensive!)


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh I feel so stupid! I think I googled on everything _except_ that lol (e.g. early scan, confirmation ultrasound etc. everything seemed to be UK based?!). But if I just google pregnancy ultrasound and my city there's actually a place not that far that does scans from 7 weeks and up. Could have helped a lot with my anxiety lol. Maybe I'll book an extra scan in case I get too impatient/nervous at some point haha. 

Sorry about food aversions! That's the only real symptom I had too. My most obvious one was nuts. I used to love all kinds of nuts and snacked on it daily (almonds, pistachios, walnuts, you name 'em). Couldn't eat any of it anymore! Then there were things that developed on the spot. Like a new flavor of yogurt that I loved on Monday, and hated on Tuesday. So weird!!!

Has your doctor lowered your progesterone yet? 

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Desire2Mom

deleted


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls! How was your weekend? Just had an appointment with the midwife and we got to hear that lovely heartbeat again, yay.


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol sunny- isn&#8217;t it funny how changing a few words around in Google make all the difference? I figure, depending on when my second OB appointment will be, I could probably get in one more scan between 8-14 weeks :haha: that&#8217;s so awesome you got to hear her heartbeat again!! Have you guys settled on names?


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so excited to find out if there's one or two little Tb's in there, just a few more weeks until your scan :D What do you think? Twins or a singleton?

Haven't settled on names just yet, but we have a contender that we both like.

Bought me a doppler that should arrive later this week btw. I'm not really planning on using it much unless I'm really stressed that there's something wrong. I think it's good to have in case I need it for reassurance but don't want to overdo it either to stress myself out trying to find a heartbeat every day.


----------



## tbfromlv

TBH, I think they are both in there. I&#8217;ve had high optimism since even starting the IVf process and I still feel it. Of course I&#8217;d be thrilled if it&#8217;s a singleton but something about knowing I had two &#8220;babies&#8221; put back, make me really sad thinking the other one could have not made it. I know it sounds silly 

I totally get the Doppler thing! My friend is letting me borrow her Doppler when I am further along. Paranoia at its finest. So exciting for you!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yeah I completely understand. It's still a life lost, even though it only existed for 5 days. Won't be long now until you find out!!! Any new symptoms?


----------



## tbfromlv

Exactly. As for symptoms nothing new. I feel like I get out of breath a lot easier doing simple tasks lol. I&#8217;m starting to get more hungry finally too. Still have aversions to things but I want a lot of whatever I do enjoy eating lol

Dream- how was the wedding?


----------



## CTgirl

Hi guys!!! Sorry I've been AWOL, having a baby is rewarding but tough! Peyton Leah was born on 20 April by C-section and she's doing so well. 

I haven't read through 2 months of posts but I see both TB and Sunny are pregnant!!! Such happy news to see! Congrats guys. Hope everything is going well.

Amber, hope you're enjoying your bump!

Hope you're all doing well otherwise!


----------



## tbfromlv

CT! Sooo good to hear from you! I&#8217;m glad everything went ok and you have your beautiful daughter here now! She must be such a joy! How was your recovery?


----------



## CTgirl

My recovery was actually really good! I had an excellent surgeon and was walking the next day and bouncing around by day 3!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - just popping in and out. We leave to the Bahamas in the morning. I can't wait! Even though I haven't pack not 1 thing yet. lol

We have wifi at the resort but I've decided to completely disconnect so I won't be checking in. 

Hope everything goes well with any betas or appointments any of you may have next week.

FX I return with a drunken vacation love child growing in me. :winkwink:


----------



## AmberR

CT- so happy to hear from you!! Glad your recovery went well and Peyton is doing well. 

Dream- enjoy your trip, can't wait to hear all about it. Hope your return present is a BFP!!

Tb- I sure hope you've got twins in there growing nice and strong!

Sunny- hope you are still feeling good!


----------



## SunnyBe

Morning girls! 

CT, so good to hear from you! Sounds like you had an amazing recovery. Glad to hear your little princess is doing well!

Dream, ahhh you probably won't be reading this but in case you do, hope you'll have an awesome trip!!!!

Amber, happy 28 weeks :D Now I'm craving chicken wings lol. When did you start feeling flutterings? I just can't tell if it's my digestive tract or if I feel something lol.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I think I started feeling something around 18 weeks. It was hard to tell because it was so light and random. For me it felt like a vibration. I kept thinking I was imagining it since they say you don't normally feel anything until 20-24 weeks with your first, but I'm pretty sure what I felt at that point was baby! It was like nothing I'd ever felt before. How exciting!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Amber! I keep reading about people feeling things at 12-14 weeks (mostly 2nd, 3rd-time moms) so it's hard to stay patient ;)

How are things with you Tb?


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m doing alright. I just am very anxious for the scan next week. I&#8217;ve been wanting to test again to make sure everything is fine but I also know that won&#8217;t tell me a whole lot. Today I&#8217;m feeling some stronger nausea so perhaps that&#8217;s a good sign. I&#8217;m still feeling positive but my anxiety about it has been creeping in a lot more.


----------



## SunnyBe

I completely understand! It's so incredibly scary. I hated testing again (but still did lol) because it always gave me something to scrutinize. After a while, the tests just are as dark as they can possibly get and any variance is just because of the dye. Your hCG is so high right now that even if it ended up in a loss it would take a while for your numbers to go down, so it doesn't really tell us much either way. 

Hope you'll find a bit of comfort in experiencing some nausea though. 

When is your scan next week?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah, which is why I won&#8217;t go get anymore tests. I have been using some of my opks just for fun.. they basically take all the dye for the test line lol so that is nice. I still feel optimistic too I just get the moments of paranoia! My scan is Wednesday night. I want so bad to do it earlier lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Just a little bit longer!! The longer you wait, the more you can see so at least there's that lol. I hope you'll put a ticker up after Wednesday :D


----------



## AmberR

Anxiously awaiting your scan on Wednesday Tb! How far along will you be then? The anxiety is understandable!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend :) I will be working some extra hours since DH is working anyway, gotta make some extra money while I still can!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny I think that will be a good time for a ticker!

Amber I will be 6w2d. I hope to see some beautiful heartbeats &#55357;&#56471; how long will you take off after baby comes?


----------



## AmberR

I will take 4 months off for maternity leave which is the maximum I am allowed. I get paid 6 weeks at 60% of my pay with short term disability through work and then will use my PTO that I have accumulated over the last few years to cover my wages for the remaining time. I wish I could take longer, but I am grateful I have the means to take off those 4 months.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that is real nice for the US. I too will be using my works short- term disability. Since I am a teacher I believe my time will run right into summer break so I&#8217;ll end up with 5.5 or 6 months. I wish we could afford for me to just stay home for the first few years!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so glad we finally get to talk about things like maternity leave instead of failed cycles and such. Hope Dream can soon join too :) 

What are your DH's planning? We both work from home and have told our bosses we're taking December off (although we're waiting until after the 20-week scan to tell them exactly why). We'll see how things go after that.


----------



## AmberR

My DH can take off up to 6 weeks but would have to be unpaid so we can't really afford that. We are planning on him taking 1-2 weeks off.


----------



## tbfromlv

My DH doesn&#8217;t get any paid time off so he has to use vacation days. But I think he can take up to 6 weeks. I&#8217;m going to have him double check with HR though. 

Scan is tomorrow! I&#8217;m so excited/nervous! It&#8217;s not until 7pm here so I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s going to make for a long day lol


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys just checking in. Only 2 days left for us in paradise. Nooo. I need more beach time. 

Urgh I feel like I'm holding back our little crew from turning ttc to everyone pregnant. Tear. Don't leave me Steph! Lol

We have definitely been getting it on this week so FX as always. I'd obviously rather not have to do the medicated ziUi next cycle. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I really hope its 2. 1 boy 1 girl. Perfection. 

Anyhoo just saying Hi. Back to the beach so soak up the sun.

Oh on the maternity leave discussion. If I ever need it I'll get the option of 12 or 18 months. You can take 18 months but you get the same payout. So the payment will be smaller over a longer period of time vs bigger payments for only 12 months. DH can take up to 3 months parental leave paid but the gov doesn't let you double dip so the 3 months would come off of my 12 or 18.


----------



## SunnyBe

No Dream, that just means we got to get you pregnant ASAP!! :D I know it will happen soon. Your DH's SA has improved a lot and there's nothing on your end of things so I truly believe it will happen soon. After that, you can make us all see green with envy because of your long maternity/paternity leave lol.

So glad you're enjoying your amazing trip!

Tb, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you'll update us immediately after :D 

Amber, yours is tomorrow too, right? Good luck!!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- aren't vacations never long enough? I have a good feeling you will be getting that BFP soon. Enjoy your last few days :)

Oh Tb I'm so excited to hear about your scan!! I have the fetal echocardiogram tomorrow morning. Hoping all is well with my little guy's heart!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I agree with Sunny. We are going to get you that BFP ASAP! And super jelly of your beach vaca!its been so hot here but we haven&#8217;t gone to the lake and I have no pool so it&#8217;s just a roast session!
12-18 months..... why does America suck with this?! We need to get it together!! That will be so nice!

Amber good luck at your scan! I hope it goes amazing!

And yes of course I will update instantly lol I&#8217;m central time and it&#8217;s not until 7pm so that gives you a time line :haha:


----------



## steph1607

Haha Dream Im still here, dont fear! Just at the airport ready for our holiday! 

Will catch up properly when Im back.

Dream, enjoy the rest of paradise. Everyone else, hope all scans etc go well :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph! Have so much fun!!

Ladies- I changed my appointment because a 7 am came open and I thought &#8220;heck yes&#8221; lol this isn&#8217;t my doctors office, just an ultrasound place (they do the 3D and 4d stuff too) so they didn&#8217;t so a transvaginal ultrasound but we were still able to see our little bean and their strong heartbeat!!! <3 she said I am measuring about 2 days different than what I thought, which is fine because of the margin of error but anyway we are over the moon!!she also said since it&#8217;s earlt and we are doing abdominal ultrasound there&#8217;s a slight chance she can&#8217;t see the other one but is doubtful they are both in there. I&#8217;ll know for sure at my OB appointment in 2 weeks. I&#8217;m so happy guys!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Congrats TB!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!! :)


----------



## AmberR

So so happy for you Tb!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg, the one day I don't login early in the day :D Congrats Tb! I bet your heart just melted after hearing that heartbeat. So happy that things are looking good!!!! Time to get a ticker :D

Amber, any updates?

Steph, have fun on your amazing trip!!!!

Hi Sarah, how are things on your end?


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks girls! I&#8217;ve been YouTubing videos of ultrasounds at this stage (lol don&#8217;t make fun!) so I saw the heartbeat before she said anything. I started to cry but this place doesn&#8217;t do transvaginal so when I moved it was hard to see haha so I had to just smile and try not to breathe too hard :haha: it definitely was magical and the most wonderful thing!

She also said my ovaries were still enlarged (which I figured because I have random pains on both sides once in a while) but said just pay attention to severe pains in them or my abdomen.


----------



## AmberR

Tb I did the same thing- youtubed ultrasound videos to see what to expect :haha:

The echocardiogram went great. The pediatric cardiologist was not concerned about anything except said that in a couple of the pictures his aortic valve looked just a little thick, but it was probably nothing. All the blood flow looked good. She did recommend an echo after he is born just to make sure everything looks ok with that valve. I'm not worried though!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that is GREAT news! So happy things went well! 

And that&#8217;s fun about YouTube lol just wanted to know what to expect! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Excellent news Amber!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

This group is growing so fast with BFP!!! Dream it won't be to much longer for you and me! 

So we have been playing if it happens it happens. Haven't been using OPKS... The stress was getting to me. We had a really good streak of dtd around the 16th-23rd. My period was on June 7th. I think we totally hit my ovulation period. This morning I woke up feeling all congested. Pretty sure it is the South at its finest. I am also having all kinds of little cramps and tingly feelings. Had some stabbing pains in my breast but they aren't sore. A little back pain as well. Felt nauseous this morning. Not sure if its from all the drainage of what. I have some test, but not sure if it is to early to test or not. What do you guys think?


----------



## tbfromlv

Do you have any idea when you may have Od? I would wait for this weekend as the earliest you likely are by Saturday is 10dpo. FXd for you sarah!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I'm thinking around the 21st- 23rd. :wacko: I know today I have had to pee A LOT! I drink water all day but usually don't have to go this much. I will wait until the weekend. Trying not to stress over it. :thumbup:


----------



## Dream143r

Well I'm officially back. I'm at work today but I'm only going to work 6am-11am. I think that's fair enough. lol It's a long weekend coming up for us. We're off Monday due to our STAT Canada day falling on Sunday, July 1st. Our anniversary is this weekend too, tomorrow (June 30). 3 years. No plans or gifts since we just got back from paradise. Maybe I'll make him a fancy dinner or something, we'll see.

So nice to see everything positive on the thread in terms of scans. Super refreshing. 

Sarah - sounds like your just a few days ahead of me. I also didn't do any tracking this cycle so I don't have an exact test date. I'm going to try to hold off testing until next Thursday CD27 and I'm guessing around 10DPO. Maybe you could try to wait it out until Monday...?

TB - Yay for the ticker!


----------



## tbfromlv

Welcome back Dream! It does feel like you always need time off to recover from your vacation so a short workday sounds perfect! Also a big Happy Anniversary to you guys! Wouldn&#8217;t that be amazing if this one cycle you didn&#8217;t track was it! So cool. I&#8217;m hoping and keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Welcome Back Dream!!!!! I hate returning to work after a vacay. I wish I could just vacay all year long. Wouldn't that be the life?!?! 

I ended up testing last night... I know it was to early but I was having sharp pains in my right ovary. Today is better but having back pain. I can't count the back pain as much cause it is rainy here and my pain flares up when it rains. I had back surgery 2 years ago so still a work in progress. I know with my son I had terrible pain thinking I had pulled something and was actually pregnant. I think the ovary pain could be a cyst. I will not test anymore until Monday. Af is due next Friday. So we will see how things go... 

HAPPY FRIDAY TO EVERYONE!


----------



## SunnyBe

Welcome home Dream!!! I'm glad you have a long weekend ahead to get used to being back. Hope you get your anniversary gift right around next Thursday :D 

Tb, so happy to see your ticker up! Grow sprinkle, grow! Any nausea yet? Hope it stays away just like it did for me (mostly).

Sarah, all I can say is that the only months I had no symptoms at all were the months I got a BFP lol. The symptoms probably do suggest you ovulated though (all progesterone related and too early for it to be due to hCG) so that is encouraging. Looking forward to seeing your test on Monday!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed for you! Can&#8217;t wait to see that test Monday!

Sunny- no nausea really. I get random waves of it but I don&#8217;t know if it&#8217;s the progesterone or maybe the heat that causes that lol but it&#8217;s not been anything I can make huge note of. The only real symptoms are being more tired and I have some food aversions. Otherwise I feel fine! I was nervous about feeling fine until I saw that little flicker of a heartbeat. I guess it&#8217;s ok!

Happy Friday all!


----------



## AmberR

Welcome back Dream, and happy anniversary!!

Tb- ticker, yay!!! I know it's hard but try to enjoy the no nausea phase while you can!! Hope you will be one of the lucky ones who doesn't have much :)

Sarah- hope these are good signs for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, any news? Fx!

Tb, tic tac week, yay :D Glad you're feeling well. 

Dream, hope you're having a great long weekend, happy Canada Day! 

Amber, I can't believe you only have 72 days left! Do you have a lot of stuff left you still need to buy, or are you pretty much set? 

I listened to the heartbeat on my doppler today. Only used it twice so far, so I'm proud of myself lol. I love that just having the doppler gives me reassurance. If I WANT to I can listen to it whenever I want, but because it's there, I don't feel the need to? I don't know, I guess it just gives me that bit of reassurance even without using it.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhhh Sunny, so glad you get to hear it on the Doppler!!! That is the most exciting thing ever!!! 

Amber- 72 days will fly by! 

Tb- a tic tac! I absolutely love the ticker! 

AFM- Spent all weekend with hubby and MIL by the pool. I took a test yesterday morning and it was a BFN. I also am seeing signs that AF is going to show up. Have a lovely pimple coming up at on my face, feeling bloated, and craving chocolate. Looks like we are out this month. I did talk to the hubby about my worry of not being able to get pregnant. I have a follow-up with my OB coming up from the cryotherapy and will have a talk with him to see if everything is okay and if we need to do anything else. :) 

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah I&#8217;m sorry for the bfn!

Dream- how are you feeling?

Sunny- how have you resisted? Lol i can not wait to hear baby&#8217;s heartbeat next week. Seeing it has put so much ease in my life. So exhaustion has hit on an additional level this weekend. I took 3 naps on Saturday, two on Sunday. And today I slept in until 10! I normally am up at 5 am to go to the gym with DH but he let me sleep and boy did I! And now I&#8217;m ready for another nap! Sheesh! Nausea still staying at bay.. I get stronger waves if I eat too much in a meal or eat something I am developing an aversion to. 

Grow little tick tack!

Amber I cannot believe how close you are! Eek!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry about that Sarah. It hasn't been long since you were cleared to start TTC-ing right? So I wouldn't worry just yet :)

Tb, ahhh the naps! I slept soooo much during my first trimester and only just now seem to get some of my energy back. We just decided to demo our flooring and put in a new one (figured it's got to happen either now or in a few years because it'll be even harder with a little one around), so I need all the energy I can get, even though DH will obviously do most of the work lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Yay for new floors. I love rennos, so exciting. The dust after will suck but be worth it of course. 17 weeks! Holy cow. It's so real. How's your bump looking?

TB - Happy 7 weeks to you and your tic tac! Your baby is starting to suck the energy out of you, oddly that makes me very happy. lol I hope you take that the right way. I figure it means your bean is healthy and growing perfectly.

Amber - September 12th is basically tomorrow. heehee It's actually pretty cool all the different stages we have it our group.

Sarah - Have you tested again?

AFM - I'm assuming based on past cycles that I O'd either CD16 or 17 which makes today 8/9DPO. I'm still trying to hold out until Thursday to test but I know you guys won't judge me if I give in tomorrow. Will keep you posted as always. Thanking God that it's a 4 day work week. Woohoo! It's been sooooooooo hot the past several days. but I'm not complaining, I'll take this over the snow any day. We had a nice relaxing Canada day at my parents house lounging by the pool and having some BBQ.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that is so fun! Well it will be when it&#8217;s done at least! Lol 

Dream I LOL at your comment! I totally feel the same way! Since I&#8217;m not getting sick it&#8217;s nice to have some symptoms going on to help me know things are still going well! Although, I do feel a little more nausea everyday. Nothing serious, just enough that I&#8217;d rather go sit down somewhere lol
We definitely won&#8217;t judge if you cave! I&#8217;m crossing my fingers so hard for you!


----------



## Dream143r

I bent down to pick something up and got a sharp pinching pain in my lower back. Of course the first thought that comes to my head is "I'M PREGNANT". Lol. Of course this doesn't mean I'm pregnant, it just means my symptom spotting radar for this cycle is officially turned on and there's no way I'm going to resist testing tomorrow. At least I tried.


----------



## tbfromlv

Happy Independence Day to the American girls here. 

Dream I am (im)patiently waiting for your test today!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh here's my update from my journal - forgot to come here as well.

CD26-9DPO
Okay, so 2 things happened yesterday.

1. Minding my own business at work in the afternoon around 230pm, I bent down to pick something up and got this sharp pinching pain in my lower back. I know about a bijillion things could cause this but what the heck, I'm hopeful.

2. In the evening around 7pm I used the washroom and when I wiped I got a ton of what I can only describe as light creamy CM and brown blood. I haven't seen anything since though... Could that have been some implantation bleeding? At first I thought for sure it was but now I'm not so sure. I guess only time will tell.

I tested today - FMU. 2 cheapie brands both BFN. I'll try again tomorrow.


*UPDATE:*
So since that one wipe of brown blood yesterday there was nothing. It's 11:30am now and I just went to the washroom. Bright red what I would call period blood.... I'm only CD26 and 9DPO.....Since starting TTC I've always had 30-33 day cycles. This isn't my period right? But I don't think implantation bleeding is supposed to be bright red. I still have a slight pinch in my lower back but now I'm wondering if that's in my head. Someone calm me down please.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I had some light pink and red spotting from 8-10 dpo with this pregnancy. I don't think it's very common to have bright red blood but my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Dream143r

It turned back brown and is very intermittent


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha Dream, you know I only judge people if they test too late instead of too early ;) You have our full support! I hope it was implantation bleeding and you'll get a faint positive today or tomorrow. Don't throw the tests out right away if you don't see anything, but check them after an hour or so. They'll be very faint if it's just a day or two after implantation. You've never had this before, right? Anything that's different than what you're used to sounds promising to me!

Tb, when is your OB appointment?


----------



## Dream143r

CD27-10DPO

Yep this is 100% brand new. Some more dark red spotting this morning. Everything I'm reading says you won't get a BFP until 2-3 days after implantation. I tested a FRER this morning BFN but I suppose I'm only 1.5 days since the spotting started Tuesday evening.

Part of me feels so confident this is it. What else could it be? But the other half on me is saying relax, don't get to excited cause the let down will be rough. I was checking my hpt stash last night. Here's what I have left now:
2 FRER
1 FRRR (Rapid Result) - I don't even know where this one came from
2 CB
3 FR Digi
2 CB Digi w weeks indicator
and 1 Bijillion cheapies

Do you think I have enough? lol I'll check this morning's FRER when I get home. I def didn't throw it away. :wink: 

Amber - Happy 30 weeks!


----------



## AmberR

Sounds promising Dream! I didn't get my BFP until 12 dpo. I thought my period was starting early but it stopped so I tested and there it was! Lol


----------



## Dream143r

Amber I remember. Hopefully mine will come just like yours. Spotting days are the same. I started at 8dpo like you. FX


----------



## steph1607

OMG Dream, you do make me laugh. That list of HPTs :haha:

Of course I am 100% behind you, got everything crossed for you as always.

Hope all you preggo ladies are doing well and getting all big and bloated and bumpy!

We had the best time in Majorca, hotel was beautiful (adult only and soooo peaceful), food delicious, beaches gorgeous. My Spanish all came flooding back to me too. It was just perfect. Exactly what needed after the 18 months from hell really. We spoke a lot about where our heads are at with everything. We have different thoughts about things, but I suppose that's just life. The main thing is that we know what the other thinks. Our hotel and town where we stayed were full of Swedes who are just the most BEAUTIFUL people! Tall and blonde and tanned! Hubby and I are both blonde and blue eyed so people kept talking to us in Swedish. We decided at one point to adopt (steal from a restaurant) a Swedish kid!

A little sad to be back to reality but life goes on. Countdown is now on to when I start my nurse training. Eeeeeeek.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh dream this is exciting!! I hope your BFP is within a day or 2 time! And yes, anything different is actually a good sign!

Wow cheesecake Amber! Haha happy 30 weeks. I had a dream we got to come to your baby shower :haha: 

Sunny- my appointment is a week from today! July 12. I woke up feeling a little cold coming on. Ugh I hope not!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph I think we posted at the same time lol!

Welcome back! That sounds like a beautiful relaxing vacation! When does nurses training start for you?


----------



## steph1607

Haha I guess we did!

I start on September 17th and finish work on September 12th. My husband has booked off the 4 days before I start so I really want to go to Wales and climb Mount Snowdon!


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - your vacation sounds amazing! I"m soooo happy for you. That rest and relaxation does miracles right? Our resort in Bahamas was also adult only, makes such a big difference in terms of the vibe. We loved it. So glad you had a great time. And I think you're right now just open communication and knowing how each other feels and thinks. You don't have to be on the exact same page all the time. I think that's part of growing together.

There will be lots of excitement in September in our group then with both Steph and Amber. Can't wait.

OMG, Yes Amber, invite us all to your baby shower. :haha:


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- Crossing fingers!!!! I hope this is it for you. 

Steph- Your vacay sounds wonderful! 

AFM- AF is due to show up today... I can feel that she is coming. Maybe next month.


----------



## Dream143r

Ah Sarah - I hope your wrong and she doesn't come.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I have been getting little waves of nausea and I keep hoping maybe I am not out... But then I feel like she is about to make her appearance down there.... So I really do believe we are out this month. 

How are you feeling, Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

CD2

Baseline ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow, CD3 at 815am


----------



## SunnyBe

Ah Dream :( :( :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, sounds like you had an absolutely wonderful trip! So glad you got to relax and enjoy the beautiful weather and beaches. 

I know the odds are slim (and timing isn't great), but are you actively preventing or just not trying, not preventing? 

Just looked up Snowdon, wow. Gorgeous!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dang it! So sorry Dream! This will be medicated cycle, right? Maybe the Clomid will be just the boost you need!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I'm sorry Dream. :( AF still hasn't shown up yet but she is coming. I did test last night just to see... BFN. The disappointment wasn't that bad cause I already felt like she was coming in the next couple of days. Guess I was still holding on to some hope. Now just playing the waiting game with her. I think I will try testing this month and see if I can get any results. To me it adds some stress but I would like to know when I O officially. Or at least around the time I do. Thank Goodness it is Friday! I am ready to get off work and go shopping with the mother in law for our oldest son's birthday tomorrow. He will be 17. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## steph1607

Oh wow Sarah, will be super cute having a baby with much older siblings- they will dote in him or her! 

Dream Im sorry this wasnt your month. Im with TB, hopefully the clomid will be just what you need. I know myself (and some others I spoke to on here) had horrible mood swings on clomid, so just be prepared to feel like a bit of a bitch for a few days! 

Sunny, Snowdon does look beautiful doesnt it! No, I went back on the pill after the miscarriage. More to actually give myself periods than anything else really, as they are non existent without and my old gynae doctor said that I would have to take norethisterone a few times a year to trigger a bleed and keep the lining healthy etc etc. And also yes, although the chances are pretty much zero, it wouldnt not be sensible to become pregnant over the next couple of years with one salary and studies.

I know none of you care, but please think of England in the World Cup quarter final tomorrow! We have all gone crazy with a heat wave and World Cup fever!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Steph- The 17 year old is his and then we have a 10 year old son that is mine. This will be our first together. Even though we claim each other kids. The 10 year old (Briar is his name) wants a little brother or sister. He prefers a brother, but Mom wants a girl. :) I will take whatever is given to me. 

Nursing school will be so exciting. Sending good wishes your way. It is hard but will be totally worth it.


----------



## Dream143r

Monitoring nurse told me this morning the doc changed my prescription from clomid to letrozole. Not sure why, but I trust his decisions. I start today. CD3-7. Monitoring CD10


----------



## AmberR

So sorry Dream, I hope letrozole does the trick for you!

Steph- sounds like a lovely vacation. How exciting to be starting nursing school! I'm a nurse, they are pretty awesome :haha:

Tb- too funny! You all are welcome to come to my baby shower, if anyone happens to be in Oregon on July 28th! Haha. So excited for your appointment. Only 5 more days!

Sarah- sorry AF showed up! Hope tracking goes well for you this month!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I think that&#8217;s better. A lot of people I&#8217;ve noticed respond better to letrozole than Clomid. Clomid also has worse side effects (at least that I noticed!). Plus you already know you do all of it on your own so I think it&#8217;s good you&#8217;re doing letrozole. 

Amber- my best friend moved to Portland this year and is having their engagement celebration the 27th. Had we not gone to Prague I would have been there :haha: so funny! 

I am really starting to get anxious about the appointment this week. I&#8217;m not feeling scared or negative, just want to get the full reassurance and all the blood work and also hopefully get to stop taking the heparin injections!


----------



## Dream143r

tb - appointment is wednesday right? almost there.

sunny - Happy 18 weeks!

These Letrozole pills are so tiny, like little BC pills. I guess the same idea, it's all hormonal. I don't know why I was expecting giant horse pills. Hard to believe these tiny things are going to do anything lol.


----------



## AmberR

Wow it's a small world Tb! Almost 8 weeks already! I know what you mean about being anxious to finally have some reassurance. And hopefully you won't have to do the injections anymore.

Happy 18 weeks Sunny!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm rooting for you guys Steph, go beat those Croatians :D I randomly predicted Belgium to win the world cup more than a year ago, didn't make any sense at the time (and still doesn't make that much sense now lol) but I wouldn't mind seeing an England-Belgium finale! 

Sarah, has AF showed yet?

Dream, Letrozole > Clomid! I'd be really happy about that :) Fewer side effects, far less likely to release more than 1 egg. Good luck this cycle!!

Amber, haha wouldn't it be funny if we all showed up at your baby shower :D 

Tb, congrats on making it to peanut M&M stage :D Yum. Won't be long now.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning everyone! Af showed up yesterday. Spent most of they day laying on the couch sleeping and doing laundry. Didn't help that I may have had a little to much to drink on Saturday night. :) Hubby was real supportive in my disappointment. Hopefully this month will be better. :) Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Dream143r

Aww Sarah sorry. If there's anyone who understands your disappointment its us.

Any special plans for this upcoming cycle?


----------



## SarahTTC3

I know y'all understand. That is why I love this group so much. I am so thankful to have each of you to bounce things off of. 

I kind of want to try doing the OPK's this month. I haven't really given it a shot since I bought them. They add a little pressure and disappointment that I wasn't really prepared for. So, since I started 7/8 when would I start testing? When do I start temping? I feel lost with all the stuff.


----------



## steph1607

OMG if you all go to Amber's baby shower I'm going to be so jealous! And amber, how amazing - what kind of nursing do you do?? I do voluntary work as a nursing assistant in a hospice on weekends so at the moment my interest lies in palliative care/oncology, but I'm well aware I'll be exposed to many new things during my training.

Haha Sunny, are you a big football fan or something? How funny to be making predictions a year ago! Football fever, a heat wave and a ridiculous TV show called LOve Island (you have it?) have sent this country completely barmy. Never known anything like it. I am ridiculously excited for Wednesday night. Croatia are going down! and England-Belgium final worries me because Belgium beat us in the group stages, so I feel like it might mess with our heads a bit. Belgium and France have some great world class players though, so neither will be a walk in the park.

Oh Dream, your posts always make me laugh, even if it's unintentional. Horse pills :haha: I'm really happy to hear you're not taking Clomid. I played it down in my previous post but that stuff really ****** with my mind. ROOTING for you.

So in other news, I sent an email to my fertility clinic this morning just asking how I would go about finding out about my egg recipient, if I wanted to... the nurse shoots straight back with

_"Hi Stephanie,

Thank you for your email.

Your Recipient has an ongoing pregnancy and the baby is due in August.

We usually call them after six weeks of their due date if we haven&#8217;t heard for the delivery details."_

I don't think I really feel anything at all, is that weird?


----------



## Dream143r

Sarah - for OPK, I usually O around CD16-17 so I start taking OPKs around CD11 or 12. If you're not sure when you O maybe CD10 is a good place to start. Temping - I like to take a break sometimes during AF then start temping once AF has ended. To see your full trends & patterns you really should just temp everyday.

steph - I don't think it's weird that you may be a little bit numb to hearing that news. There certainly can't be any right or wrong way to feel about it. I think it's amazing and you're an everyday hero for being willing to share that gift.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I&#8217;m totally rooting for England. Anytime the US is not in it, I root for our neighbors first then England! I grew up playing the sport from 5-25 so I completely enjoy this time! I think it&#8217;s pretty amazing that you were able to give that gift to another couple (and on the first try apparently!) I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s strange that you are numb to it. You guys talked about it and had the counseling and I feel like you were mentally prepared through the process. 

Dream keep us posted! I think I still had some hot flashes either at the end or for a few days after taking the letrozole but it wasn&#8217;t crazy. But like we all said- much better than Clomid! 

Sarah- we do have a pretty great group here! I agree with dream on the opks and temping. Just also remember to temp before getting out of bed and at the same time every day. 

Afm- trying to patiently wait for Thursday. I have been feeling ok about it but have moments where I&#8217;m anxious about it lol my little peanut m&m is making me tired and just an overall feeling of unwell. The tiredness is frustrating because it&#8217;s been harder this last week to get to the gym or get through a workout. Or if o have the energy, the working out makes me feel queasy. Gonna keep pushin though!


----------



## Dream143r

We've got an M&M, a frappucino and half a cheesecake. Let's have a party! Yum!

It's CD6, day 4 of 5 on letrozole and I can't say that I'm feeling any symptoms from it, which is great. Is it weird that I'm kinda rooting for 2 follies? I'm reading everywhere that says I may still only get 1 mature follicle but the quality _should_ be improved. I'm totally being greedy now, I feel like I've waiting long enough lol. I'm secretly praying for 2.


----------



## tbfromlv

Good to hear Dream. And I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s greedy at all lol! I&#8217;m still holding on to hope that my second little one stuck too and they just couldn&#8217;t see it so early on the abdominal ultrasound:haha: before TTC or even in the beginning I was like no thanks to the thought of twins. Now I&#8217;m here like PLEASE. Lol I&#8217;ll be rooting for 2 follies for ya too! When will your first scan be?


----------



## Dream143r

They asked me to come back Friday (CD9) but Fridays are the one day I really need to be at work early at 6am. So I'm going to go on Saturday.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- fingers crossed for 2 eggs! 

Tb- wouldn't that just be lovely to see both those babies growing away at your next ultrasound. I was just reading about someone who they only saw a single embryo at the first ultrasound and then found twins later, how amazing! 

Steph- I work in a hospital in intermediate care, so a step down from ICU. It's a challenging but very rewarding career- even though there are days that test my patience and emotional strength. 

I have another ultrasound on Thursday as well. I've been seriously spoiled by getting to see him every month! Even though I don't think it's really necessary, it has been nice! And I'm now having midwife appointments every 2 weeks. Time is just flying by for me!! Baby is still breech but he's been more active lately so I'm hoping he will flip head down soon!


----------



## steph1607

Thanks girls. It's a couple of days since I heard now and I definitely feel fine about it. I told my husband and he said "I definitely don't feel anything negative about it" so all is good. Weird to think that next month there will be a baby out there that shares my DNA though. 

Amber, nutella is my favourite thing ever! I can't believe you are so close now. Have you and your husband decided on a definite name yet?

Fingers crossed for Saturday, Dream.

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT - COME ON ENGLAND!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Ohh lots of action on Thursday then.

Happy 31 weeks Amber!

A old coworker but very good friend of mine that I rarely see but I talk to everyday just found out she's pregnant. 1 month off the pill. Mixed emotions obviously happy for her but such a bummer as to how unfair the whole process is. No point to dwell though, I just have to be patient and wait for my blessing to come.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, glad to hear the pills are treating you nicely :D Hope you get a strong eggo out of it! It's got to be just a matter of time before it works. The frustrating part is that you just don't know WHEN. I often thought that if only I _knew _when it would happen, I'd be okay waiting. I'd pick "you'll be pregnant in exactly 12 months" over the uncertainty. 

Steph, oh wow it worked on their first try! Hope that means that your frosties are of perfect quality for whenever the timing is right. Go England!!!

Amber, I bet the extra scans are awesome! The midwife appointments will probably feel like a bit overkill, especially if you start getting them weekly in a few weeks, right? I kinda feel that way with the monthly visits where all they do is take my weight, bp, and quickly listen to the heartbeat. I really don't like my midwife, so maybe that has something to do with it as well. 

Tb, what time is your ultrasound tomorrow?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- that is tough. I know that feeling. But your time Will Come and you seem to at least have that in your mind! 

Sunny- my appointment is 2:00 central time. I wish it could be earlier but I think I&#8217;ll at least be able to sleep knowing it isn&#8217;t first thing in the am lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Right, keep saying that to yourself Tb... ;) Like you'll have a chance of a good nights sleep with something so exciting coming up! :D


----------



## Dream143r

Bahahaha, no way TB is sleeping tonight.


----------



## tbfromlv

:haha: thanks ladies lol


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thinking of you today, TB!!!!! Can't wait to hear you it goes!!!

Got a txt from my obgyn my follow up appointment is the 18th @ 2. So hopefully things are all clear and I won't have to go through anything else and we can continue to try. Praying this is my month. I have reasons for wanting this month. My sister was born April 4th. If I get pregnant this month I hope I can have a baby around her birthday. She passed away after 4 months. I would love to have a girl and carry on her name. Wishful thinking on my part... My mom would just happy to see my have another baby no matter when it happens. :) Today is my Friday, I am off tomorrow to take our oldest for senior pictures and get my haircut. Looking forward to my 3 day weekend.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm totally jealous of your long weekend Sarah enjoy!

You don't need luck today TB - So I'm just sending the positive vibes.

Amber - you have a scan today too right? 

Sunny - when do you get to see your baby next?

Well it's CD8, I took my last Letrozole dose yesterday afternoon. Safe to say no symptoms at all. Unless they're going to hit me a couple days delayed I think I'm all clear. I hope the drugs are still working though. Why do we tend to relate the effectiveness of something on symptoms? so silly. Even pregnancy, often women are panicking cause they have no symptoms, but that doesn't mean there's anything at all wrong with their pregnancy, they're just lucky. Random Dream thought of the day.

Can't wait to hear about the scans girls.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- that would be absolutely lovely wouldn&#8217;t it? FXd for you!

Dream- my hot flashes were a few days after I was done with letrozole lol so there&#8217;s still a chance! Hopefully not though. And I feel exactly that about the symptoms. Luckily, my mom said she had basically nothing with her first pregnancy so I&#8217;ll go with that!

Also I would like to report I slept.. kinda! Haha I woke up about 3:30 and didn&#8217;t go back to sleep. Got up with my husband at 5 (our usual time if I&#8217;m working!) and laid on the couch.. but then fell asleep shortly after until 9! Lol I was watching videos yesterday on 8 week ultrasounds and then there was one that was 18 weeks but they hadn&#8217;t had an ultrasound since 6 weeks. At 6 weeks they saw 1 with 1 heartbeat. At 18 weeks they had 2! Lol come on twins!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh that would be really special Sarah, really hope this will be your month!

Dream, my next scan is "the big one", the anatomy scan at 20 weeks (-1 day, next week on Friday). I'm glad they'll thoroughly check all the organs etc., but am also nervous they'll find something. It'll be carried out in the hospital by a perinatologist who specializes in maternal-fetal medicine, so pretty hardcore lol. 

How were your symptoms on BCP's? I never had any symptoms and didn't have any with all the heavy IVF meds either (or during pregnancy for that matter). I'm hoping it means that our bodies are just well prepared for all those extra hormones. 

Amber, let us know how it went! You're getting so close, I can't believe how fast it seems to have gone. 

Tb, hahaha glad you did get to sleep! Can't wait to read your update the second you leave your OB office (that's when you'll update us, right? Seems only fair :D)

Steph, sorry about the world cup!!!! Hope they'll get the 3rd place spot.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- anxiously awaiting your update! 

Sunny- can't believe it's almost time for your anatomy scan! So exciting!

Dream- glad to hear you aren't having any side effects!

My ultrasound went great! He is growing perfectly and amniotic fluid looks good. He is still breech though with his bum down in my pelvis and his feet up by his head. We couldn't see his face very well because he's so scrunched up! And at one point he stretched his leg out all the way and she got a picture. So cute!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I love the new doctor! Yay! He did a fast abdominal scan so we saw the little gummy bear and it&#8217;s heartbeat! <3 we didn&#8217;t hear it - it was literally maybe a 1
Minute scan lol oh well. Will be back in 4 weeks!


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy Tb and Amber!! Did you get any pictures to share?


----------



## tbfromlv

Heres one with little leg nubs!
 



Attached Files:







990F4791-6B88-46CC-A7D2-C90A00CD5409.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhwww it's starting to look like something :) Are you getting an NT scan in 4 weeks? Did you get an estimated due date based on today's scan?


----------



## tbfromlv

February 19 and we will be doing some genetic testing next time, not sure if that&#8217;s the same thing?


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Ohhhhh those little leggies. Sooo cute.

Very anxious for my monitoring appointment tomorrow morning. I just want to know how we're doing and what if any effect the letrozole is having. Plus last month's out of the blue 26 day cycle I have no idea when I'll O. I'm going to start my OPKs tomorrow.

Happy Friday the 13th girls.


----------



## SunnyBe

So right around Valentine's Day :D 
The genetic testing will probably be the NIPT, much more accurate than the triple test that gives a lot of false positives. And it lets you find out the sex of the baby (if you want to) :D I'm already putting in my vote for team boy btw! 

Maybe they'll also do carrier testing to see if you're a carrier for spinal muscular atrophy, cystic fibrosis etc? That's standard practice at my OB's office at least. If you're not a carrier, there's no need to test your DH as you both need to pass on the gene for it to express itself.

Dream, I'm sure your monitoring appointment will go fine (at least it's not on Friday the 13th lol). Last month's cycle was so weird, I wonder if you O'd really early or if your luteal phase was much shorter than usual.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah he did mention some of those testing. Should I email him and ask about the NT scan? I definitely want to find out the sex lol. I have patience only in certain areas (my job) and that&#8217;s it! I don&#8217;t want to wait! And I&#8217;d always felt I would have a boy first lol I guess we will see!

Dream- I&#8217;m interested in hearing about your appointment tomorrow too. What&#8217;s going on in there! I bet everything will look great


----------



## Dream143r

CD10 - one 16mm on the left side plus 4 little ones. Right side 6 little ones. Waiting for the call this afternoon for next orders. She gave me my trigger to keep at home until go time.


----------



## SunnyBe

So probably 2 or 3 more days until trigger? Sound like things are going according to plan Dream :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Looks like you&#8217;re responding well! So exciting. 

Happy 19 weeks Sunny!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea I'm suspecting the nurse will tell me to come back Monday for another scan. 

Happy 19 weeks Sunny. Almost half way. 

What's you due date again Sunny?

Amber - sept 12
Tb- Feb 19


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry for anyone who reads the duplicate - just copying my update from my journal

Scan this morning went well. The dominant follicle on my left size is now 23mm which is good, we're ahead of the last monitored cycle I did. 

In May we triggered on CD14 with a 20mm. The nurse suspects I'll probably get orders to trigger tonight so this will be CD12 with a 23mm. So a little bit bigger and a little bit sooner. Hopefully all just contributing factors to my BFP.

I'll wait for the call this afternoon from the nurse, but if she's right then IUI will be tomorrow on CD13.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy tater tot week Tb!! 

So no crazy symptoms Dream? I really have a good feeling about this cycle, and hope we can soon add your due date to the list as well:
Amber - Sept 12
Sunny - Dec 8
Tb- Feb 19


----------



## AmberR

Dream- yay for a nice sized follicle, and hopefully trigger tonight!

Tb- happy 9 weeks!


----------



## tbfromlv

Happy IUI Day Dream!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks TB - DH just finished his part. I came in to work early to work a half day before heading to the clinic. FX Happy 9 weeks!


----------



## SunnyBe

Keeping everything crossed Dream!!! Do you get the results of your DH's count etc. later today as well? Wishing you all the best!

Had a midwife appointment today, everything is still looking good :) I start to feel her move pretty regularly since last week or so, which really helps with the nerves. Big scan is coming up on Friday though... Pretty nervous about that one!

How are you feeling Tb? Just a few more weeks until you're out of your first trimester, can you believe it?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Dream! FXd for you!

Sunny- still feeling just fine. Just feel sick if I get too hungry. I have moments of paranoia still. I hope everything is ok! 

So exciting to feel her moving now! That&#8217;s amazing. And I don&#8217;t think you should be nervous for your next scan!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so glad you are feeling her move regularly! Can't wait for your scan on friday.

Tb- glad you are feeling well for the most part!

Still crossing my fingers for you dream!!


----------



## Dream143r

Well I dunno how to feel:

Follicle on trigger day
MAY: 20mm
JULY:23mm

IUI day
MAY: CD15
JULY: CD13

Lining on trigger day
MAY: 7
JULY: 8.6

Count post wash
MAY: 34.5 million
JULY: 5.1 million

Overall experience
May: I think it's possible the doc may have botched it when she stabbed my uterus wall with the catheter. Ouch! I flinched real bad. She said it was fine but who knows.

July: procedure was much better. Done by a different doctor (still not my doctor). Didnt feel a thing. Went perfectly the way I expected the first to be. 

I took a couple HPTs this morning just to see the positives. I don't think I'm going to fully test out the trigger this cycle though. With the low count I'm kind of feeling out before it even starts. I know I know it only takes ONE. I just can't help to feel a little disappointed. Doc said to BD tomorrow before I start the prometrium. So we will. 

All I can do now is pray and wait.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, was this motile sperm post wash? Or just post wash without taking the motility into account?


----------



## Dream143r

AmberR - Happy 32 weeks!!!

Sunny - Yes, motile post wash.

Looks like I could be 1 DPO today. Needs some more temps to confirm. Last time I didn't O until 1DPIUI.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ohh that's not bad Dream! I know they still have to take into account the morphology, but it should be enough to work with. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Your lining was excellent, your follicle was nice and big and the IUI procedure itself went much better too.

I'm feeling optimistic :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- How exciting!!! I have a feeling this is it! :) 

Sunny- The size a of hot dog?! So wonderful! 

Tb- How you felling? 

Afm- CD11. Meant to test last night but got busy. So I'm guessing today will be good to start? I have my OBGYN follow up appointment today. Praying all is still good. Wanted to dtd last night but remembered that it could mess up my PAP.. Def Dtd tonight. :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Forgot to mention-- EWCM started last night and has continued today. This is the first time I have seen it in a while. Maybe it is our month.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Doctor visit went well yesterday. He said cervix looked good. Will get Pap test back in a few weeks. He also said that he could see the EWCM. He has seen more before, but would be good to start dtd. I took an opk last night. I realized I dont wait long enough to see the result. Less than 30 seconds and I thought I wasnt ovulating. Had a hunch to look at it again this morning and saw 2 lines. Ill post the picture. We did dtd last night so hopefully we are on the right track. Dr said he didnt think I had PCOS like the quack dr told me 7 years ago. He was also impressed with the 31lbs I have lost. Thinks that will help as well.
 



Attached Files:







064DF507-F251-4215-9362-6224C38F50CB.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great news Sarah! Did you get your bloodwork done? AMH, LH, FSH etc? Or did your doctor base it on something else? I think you're either very close to ovulating or have just missed the surge (and are ovulating today), as the test line looks a bit lighter than the control line in that picture.


----------



## Dream143r

Looks like I'm 2DPO. 

Started on Prometrium today. :roll: I decided CD23 at 10DPO/IUI and 11DPT will be my test date. Which is next Friday. I wasn't sure if I wasn't going to be able to hold out on testing out the trigger but I'm doing okay so far. :test:


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds like a plan Dream! How are you feeling about this cycle? Hope you and Sarah both get that BFP this cycle.


----------



## Dream143r

I dunno, up and down as usual. I think we do have a fair shot though. Everything improved from the May cycle except the count of course. With so many factors looking better than last time it makes me feel good. My expectations are lower this time around that's for sure. The hype of it being the first one has calmed down, lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Maybe that's a good thing :) Less stress/pressure = higher chance of it actually working? How else would you explain the millions of people who end up pregnant without trying ;)


----------



## SarahTTC3

He didn't do any bloodwork. Just went with the exam he did. I will test again when I get home today and see if I get 2 lines.


----------



## Dream143r

SarahTTC3 said:


> He didn't do any bloodwork. Just went with the exam he did. I will test again when I get home today and see if I get 2 lines.

Sarah - are you talking about OPKs? They always have 2 lines. A positive is when the test line is the same or darker than the control line.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I didn't realize they always have 2 lines. Mine have never showed up before. So mine looked just a little lighter than the control line. I will see if it is darker tonight then. I am new to trying these. I have only used a few times with no luck.


----------



## Dream143r

Feel free to post pics, we will help you out.


----------



## SarahTTC3

So I dont think I have ovulated yet. Took a test last night and this afternoon. They are about the same. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







68FFF68E-9FA9-4294-A82C-DC1CBE3C54AD.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SunnyBe

Not just there yet, I think. Keep testing! 

AFM, had my scan this morning. Got a wonderful technician who explained everything in great detail and also confirmed that it's really a girl. He took 98 pictures/clips for the doctor to review, but already told us that everything was looking just perfect. We met with the perinatologist afterward who confirmed all of that. So incredibly relieved :D 

Attached a couple of pics. The face closeup is so scary looking lol.
 



Attached Files:







Anatomy-Scan-Profile.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









Anatomy-Scan-Face.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SarahTTC3

OH SUNNY!!! So wonderful! I love the pictures!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Sarah - agree with sunny, not positive quite yet.

Sunny - OMG! I literally gasped out loud. Look at that little munchkin. Shes so precious.


----------



## tbfromlv

Agree Sarah- not positive yet! 

Dream yay for crosshairs!

Sunny! Those pics are great! And I&#8217;ve never ever seen an ultrasound that you could see the face like that when it wasn&#8217;t one of those 3D/4d ones. Wow! <3


----------



## AmberR

Yay sunny! I got one of those creepy face pictures at my anatomy scan too :haha:
It's so nice to have a friendly ultrasound tech! So happy for you! 

Sarah- I agree it doesn't look + yet.

Dream- woohoo crosshairs!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber I have no idea what a Chupa Chips lollipop is lol but congrats on week 32!


----------



## steph1607

Well TB, let me tell you, Chupa Chups lollipops are delightful! 

Happy 32 weeks Amber, and Happy 9 weeks TB.

Beeeeeeautiful scan pictures Sunny, you must be on Cloud 9.

Ah Dream, test date will be here before we know it. Wishing you all the luck in the world. 

Sarah, heres hoping you get a positive OPK soon.

Happy weekend ladies, have a good one :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh I have no idea what those are either!! Haha. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## tbfromlv

So I bought a Doppler during the amazon prime day deals and I was able to find baby&#8217;s heartbeat! So wonderful!


----------



## Dream143r

Melting heart. That's awesome.


----------



## AmberR

Wow Tb that is awesome that you were able to find it so early. The best sound <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Barely! And a took a little bit. The tips on YouTube helped :haha: and if I moved it even a millimeter i couldn&#8217;t hear it anymore. But we haven&#8217;t heard the heartbeat yet, just saw it. So it was very special for us. Also very reassuring!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Alright ladies, this looks better to me! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







24029AD5-3DF4-4312-A7AF-8F209E6F10EC.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tbfromlv

Looks much better Sarah. I can&#8217;t tell since the picture isn&#8217;t real clear but I&#8217;d say your surge is either happening or likely on its way up! Get to that BD!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay Tb :D I'm so happy you got to hear the heartbeat (and get to hear it whenever you want!). Such a special moment :) Glad everything is moving along smoothly. Happy Ferrero Roche week!!

Dream, how are you holding up? Just a couple more sleeps until test-day.

Sarah, I agree with Tb. Looks a lot better but it's hard to see. I'd definitely give it a go tonight ;) I've had ambiguous OPK's like that and temping really helped tell me if that dark-ish looking OPK was in fact the surge or not.

AFM, after two weeks of demo, cleanup and more cleanup, we now have floors in our living room and kitchen. Just a hundred or so sq.ft. left elsewhere and we can finally get back to normal. Yay :D


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Happy 10 weeks.

Sunny - Happy 20 weeks. Half way! I lovvvvve A&W root beer. Yummy. Yay for new floors.

Surprisingly a very chill TWW. I feel like its going by quickly, already 6DPO. THe way I see it only 3 more mornings of no testing. Friday's test won't tell me much either way. If its positive, it could still be trigger, if it's negative it's only 10dpo and will have weekend testing to still get a BFP. I feel like Friday will be my baseline if that makes any sense.


----------



## Danielle51735

I am 31 as well and had my IUD removed on 07/20/2018 and I want to have a regular cycle then start TTC :happydance:

I am 31 and went off birth control about 2 months ago now. Haven't had any luck yet but am ttc #1. I am currently only 2dpo so it is the TWW for me! Would love to buddy up with anyone else who is trying!
:hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Danielle51735

I would say its on lol


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Danielle - Welcome!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- that&#8217;s nice you are having a relaxing tww. Not too long until testing! So much different this cycle, I&#8217;m real excited for you!

Danielle- Welcome and good luck!

Sunny- happy 20 weeks! Also, what is your opinion on the NT scan. My doctor didn&#8217;t say anything about it, just the NIPT. Should I request it?


----------



## AmberR

Welcome Danielle!

Dream- so glad for a relaxing TWW for you!

Happy 20 weeks Sunny! 

Happy 10 weeks Tb!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Danielle, hope you'll be one of the lucky ones who gets pregnant almost right away!

Dream, that's a great way of looking at it! Friday can go either way. 

Tb, I didn't get one because we were doing NIPT. Actually, I think it's just an excuse because I don't think they do an NT scan on anyone, from what I've heard. I was 11 weeks when I had my first scan, and even though my OB didn't want to specifically _measure _the nuchal translucency, just from looking at the screen, I was able to tell that it looked normal (ie. no major enlargements). 

Do you think you'll get an ultrasound at your next appointment?

If not, I wouldn't worry about it. The NIPT is very accurate for a lot of the chromosomal abnormalities, especially Down's (which is what they're usually afraid of when they find a high NT). You'll probably get a blood test (around 15-16 weeks) to measure the level of &#945;-Fetoprotein (AFP), which is a soft marker for spina bifida. So all the things the NT scan checks for are sort of taken care of. 

Amber, I'm always looking forward to seeing what the next (ticker) craving is, yours will be up tomorrow :D


----------



## Dream143r

It's Tuesday, that's basically Friday right?! lol My routine in the morning is to get out of bed and pee pretty much the second I wake up so I don't have enough time to think about testing or not. Then once FMU is gone it's like oh well gotta wait another day now. 

7DPO&IUI, 8 DPT - Getting closer. Nothing *feels* different or special about this cycle. Which is kind of a relief. I'm still watching my symptoms but not going crazy on them. I've been gassy and bloated but that's about it. no sore BBs just yet. I've got some back pain but its unrelated to pregnancy for sure because it's been going on since last cycle. I must have injured myself somehow.

Also looking forward to your 33 week sizer Amber.

Is steph living her best life on vacation right now? #jealous.


----------



## steph1607

Hahaha Dream I wish!!! Been home for three weeks.


----------



## Dream143r

Bahahahahaha - hadn't heard from you in a while, thought maybe you said forget the world and went back!

School starts soon?!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Welcome Danielle! Good luck to you!

Dream- the wait is the worst. Good for you for staying strong.

Tested yesterday when I got home. This looks very good. My question is... we dtd Sunday night but skipped last night cause the DH got home late. Are we still in the window if we try tonight?
 



Attached Files:







C75F1A7E-5D0E-4132-8CBC-612A88E78B76.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dream143r

Sarah - Yes, absolutely. DTD tonight.


----------



## Dream143r

Well CD21 for me 8DPO/IUI and 9DPT. I cheated and tested before I said I would. Last night on a 5 hour hold. I was really just seeing where my trigger was at, 7DPO is too early to test for pregnancy if you ask me. Yes, still faint lines on 2 different brands of ICs. I'm growing impatient now, I'm at the point where I just want to know.

Amber - Happy Loaf of Bread week!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, absolutely positive! You'll probably ovulate today or tomorrow (24-48 hours after your LH surge). Fx!

Dream, 9 DPT? Were you triggered with the same dose as last time? Hmm!! Edit: go check out post 68 of your diary... just saying!


----------



## Dream143r

Heehee, Sunny I love you for checking that. Test was yesterday, so it was taken at 8DPT, but still - I hear ya!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh I missed the "last night" part! But still...! It is very early, but totally possible.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- thanks I was kind of panicking lol. Also did you tell them you wanted the gender results or were they just given? From my understanding my next one will
Not be an ultrasound.. not until I think 20 weeks. 

Sarah thats a good one! Hope you got some good BD last night and Id do today and tomorrow for good measure! 

Dream- Im with sunny on this..if we want to compare last cycle to this cycle...hmmm! FXd! You might as well test every day now since you caved... just sayin! Lol


----------



## Dream143r

"Dream- I&#8217;m with sunny on this..if we want to compare last cycle to this cycle...hmmm! FXd! You might as well test every day now since you caved... just sayin! Lol"

LOL I've sadly already come to that conclusion - I just didn't want to say it out loud. bahhahaha


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha I love that we're all on the same page. Go test!

Tb, I think they always test it but you can ask your doctor _not _to tell you (or cross out that part in case you don't want to know. So I think you should be all set. Oh and because you're just as impatient as I am lol... I called the lab/manufacturer of the test directly (after about a week?) to see if my results were in yet. They were, they just hadn't sent it to my doctor yet. Don't know how long I would have had to wait if I didn't call and ask them to send it over right away. Maybe a day, maybe a week, who knows lol.


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- that's an awesome +, definitely DTD tonight! 

Dream- After seeing that you tested last night I was going to say might as well test from here on out but I see you have also come to that conclusion!! Haha

I have to say that I am a little disappointed about the loaf of sliced bread. I thought it would be something more exciting! BUT I can't even believe I am 33 weeks!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- I am on the same page as everyone else. :) 

I tested last night and for got to take picture. It was a little lighter than the other day. We DTD Sunday night and last night. I kept my legs bent up for just a little while. Honestly I am just happy to see positive OPKS. I haven't noticed any CM today so far. How will I know what day is my O day? I am hoping the 2 times we DTD got us there. Hubby works late tonight so I know it won't happen again.


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, haha yeah that is a bit disappointing :D Happy 33 weeks though! 

Sarah, you can't be sure when/if you ovulate (some people get surges but don't ovulate, or get multiple surges before ovulating) unless you take your temperature or have another way of measuring your progesterone levels (blood test). It's usually 1-2 days after you notice the surge.

If your DH's sperm is normal, it can survive 2 or so days, especially with good CM. There are even report of sperm living up to 5 days under the right circumstances (although the median seems to be around 2 days).


----------



## SarahTTC3

So you think my surge was the test the was darker than the OPK line?


----------



## SunnyBe

Yup. For most of us here ovulation is often ~2 days after the surge. So that means you'll probably ovulate today (give or take lol).


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you, Sunny! You are so full of information! Hopefully we hit the time frame window and we get one to stick. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

I think so! Check out this graph of the likelihood of conceiving by O-day https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54a74a78e4b0f1bacf86c3c0/t/599c95cecd0f689dab9379b2/1503434211450/Probability+of+conception+graph.png?format=750w. So if ovulation is indeed today, and you BD'd yesterday, you have about a 31% chance of conceiving. 

That being said, we are an unlucky bunch in this topic and didn't know we'd have any trouble when we first started posting here. Four of us have attempted artificial ways of conception, there have been 5 chemical pregnancies, 2 miscarriages, and lots of cycles where we all BD-d in the fertile window without any luck lol. It seems that our luck has turned a bit lately, so I'm sincerely hoping you and Dream can catch a bit of that positivity :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Im just over here waiting for dream to give us an update this morning:coffee:


----------



## SunnyBe

Me too!


----------



## steph1607

Snap. Yawwwwwwwwwwn.


----------



## Dream143r

lol I don't know how I would do it without you guys, seriously.

Tuesday, 7DPO/IUI & 8DPT = VFL
Wednesday, 8DPO/IUI & 9DPT = VVFL
Thursday, 9DPO/IUI & 10DPT = :bfn:

So the real testing begins tomorrow (when I said I would start lol, who was I kidding). I only took a wondfo this morning but its the same brand I did yesterday, so for comparison it's a negative. Temps doing okay, still taking my progesterone suppositories. DH thinks that I'm pregnant, for no good reason he just thinks I am. Well he thinks the only reason the first one didn't work is because the clinic does it on purpose (making the first one fail) to get more money. He's always finding conspiracy in everything, that's just how he sees the world. lol

I'm not feeling here nor there today. Not feeling pregnant, not feeling 'unpregnant'. Still no sore BBs yet...

Sarah - Sunny is the statistics queen!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well we now know the trigger is gone! I can&#8217;t wait until tomorrow! And I never felt pregnant either.. in fact I still don&#8217;t lol so don&#8217;t put too much stock in that. Although I have a really good feeling about this! Not sure if it&#8217;s conspiracy related :haha: but I&#8217;m on your dhs side with the preggers part!


----------



## SunnyBe

It would have been very, very early anyway! Can't wait to see what happens over the next couple of days. I also agree with Tb, I still don't feel pregnant!

Steph, how are you holding up with the heat?


----------



## steph1607

What is root beer? Just normal beer?

Looking forward to hearing from you today Dream :) :) :) 

I'm doing fine really Sunny, my work is pretty air conditioned so we're okay - it's just that the UK as a whole isn't used to this kind of weather so most buildings and public transport are not used to this kind of heat. Our houses are obviously designed to retain warmth! But I definitely can't complain, never had a summer like it and I would be the first to moan if I was cold. Annoyingly, it's supposed to drop to about 19/20 over the weekend and then back up to 28 when we go back to work... bloody typical isn't it!!

Obviously now we're not TTC, I'm back into sport and fitness in a big way - husband and I joined a new sports centre on Sunday, so now we have unlimited gym, swim, classes and racket sports (before it was just gym). I lost my squash virginity on Tuesday - absolutely loved it! Definitely the sport for me now my rugby days are behind me :haha:

Hope all you pregnant ladies are doing well, not long to go now for you Amber :) :) :)


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - root beer isn't beer at all actually, not sure why it's called that. It's a flavour of pop or soda. Very tasty.

This weeks weather has been very wet. Lots of rain and thunder storms.

Not feeling the slight drop in temp this morning...but I won't think too much into it because as you can see there's a lot of open circles. I haven't been waking up at the same time at all. This morning was about an hour earlier than any of the others because I came to work for 6am.

Sooo, I took 3 tests this morning. 
Wondfo - :bfn:
'Ultra Sensitive' IC - Faint line, but not a squinter. Could see it no problem.
FRER - Faint line, oddly not as clear as the ultra sensitive but still there.

Now the problem is up until now I was only testing Wondfos (because I have an abundance of them). Since the wondfo is still negative I'm not convinced this isn't still trigger on the other two tests. Maybe those ones would have been darker yesterday. I'll just have to keep testing and see what happens.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, glad to hear that! I'd personally take heat over cold any day (good thing I live in Florida). 

Yay for squash :D 

Oh and root beer seems to be somewhat related to the taste of Dandelion & Burdock according to this website: https://www.quora.com/What-is-root-beer-in-England. Not the biggest fan, but I'm boring that way (my favorite drink is water lol). 

Dream, well that sounds promising! Have you used these ultra sensitive ones ever before, maybe last month?


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I LOVE squash. It really is so fun! When I lived in North Carolina our gym had some courts and I loved it. I didn&#8217;t realize you didn&#8217;t have Root Beer there! As Dream said, it&#8217;s just a type of soda. Some people put vanilla ice cream in a cup and poor root beer over it for a root beer float. I have t had any soda since I was 14 so I just remember it being good :haha:

Dream- are you 11dpt? Do you know how much your trigger was? Like 10,000Iu or 6500IU? Perhaps it&#8217;s a little left over trigger and a little bit real hcg. if you recall, my trigger didn&#8217;t seem to completely fade. It just started getting darker one day. I&#8217;m so hoping this is it!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah didn&#8217;t you use them last cycle? They went negative or at least super squinters by now didn&#8217;t they? My fingers are crossed so hard! I get so excited every morning to come see what&#8217;s going on!


----------



## Dream143r

Yep I used them last time. I do feel like they were way lighter, more like super squinters by this point last time. I don't want to put too much weight on that though.

I don't remember the ovidrel dosage, but it was the same as the last one.

Yumm I could go for a root beer float right now. We had them as one of our late night stations at our wedding.


----------



## steph1607

:haha: "my favourite drink is water" Oh Sunny, that did make me laugh, you are just the epitome of health!! Okay, I do know Dandelion & Burdock - don't think I've had it since I was young though.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha no I swear I'm just boring, it's not a health-conscious choice :D I also don't like coffee (yuck, but love the smell!). Alcoholic drinks have to have a really fruity flavor to mask the taste of alcohol, otherwise I don't like that either (so no beer/wine either). People might think I'm Mormon :D

Can't wait for your update tomorrow Dream!!


----------



## steph1607

Haha funnily enough I too do not drink tea, coffee, beer, wine etc! At home I just drink water and occasionally squash. If I go out I might drink cider (not normal apple cider, only something like Koppaberg), or a spirit and coke or something. I do love a hot chocolate in winter too!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ohhh :D I already can't wait for the temps to cool down a bit so it feels more appropriate to be drinking hot cocoa with a bit of whipped cream, yum.


----------



## SunnyBe

Wake up Dream :D


----------



## Dream143r

Frer was negative this morning. I give up guys.


----------



## tbfromlv

It&#8217;s not over Dream. Aren&#8217;t you only 11dpo today?


----------



## SunnyBe

Don't give up! You're only 11 DPO. There's still time. :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

12dpo stark white bfn


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry :( It could still be a late implanter but I know you know that already. Really hope there's still a chance. Hang in there!


----------



## AmberR

:hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Going to keep on my progesterone until 14dpo just in case but I'm pretty sure it's over.

I have an appointment with my RE next Tuesday morning. Not sure if hes going to keep me on the same protocol for the 3rd attempt, we'll see.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so incredibly sorry Dream. Sending lots of hugs your way. So unfair :(


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Dream! :hugs: how frustrating. And so unfair.

Sarah- how are things going with you?

Sunny- happy chipotle burrito week- yummmmmmm


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- I am so sorry. ::hug:: 

I am CD6... Thinking maybe start testing on Friday. Woke up with a bad headache this morning. I don't usually get headaches and instantly thought maybe this is it. I will chalk it up to the weather in the south though. So just playing the waiting game for now. I know it is way to early to test, but I am a POAS addict. LOL! Staying busy at work and patiently waiting to hear if I get a second interview for the job I applied for last week. It would be a major pay upgrade and a lot more work. Praying hard I hear something soon.


----------



## steph1607

Im so sorry Dream. We all understand this feeling, a feeling I wouldnt wish upon anyone.

Sarah, whats the job? Fingers crossed! Haha if youre a POAS addict, Sunny, TB and Dream are not the kind of girls you should be around. 

I dont know if Im after opinions or whether Im just stating things... I dont have a bank holiday weekend at the end of August and were invited to spend the king weekend in Devon by the coast with husbands mates and their girlfriends. Husband is in the Met Police and bank holiday weekend is Notting Hill carnival so he always has to work. I said Id go without him as theyre now obviously my friends as much as his. But now Im having second thoughts. His friend and his girlfriend had a baby back in October, just before all our shit kicked off. She got pregnant accidentally after 3 months of being together so it was all obviously quite difficult for hubby and myself. Anyway, now Im just worried that three whole days and nights will be too much to be constantly with the baby. Everything will be centred around her which I obviously understand, but I just dont feel in the right headspace now. Im really annoyed at myself for feeling like this. We have made the decision to put TTC on hold, and honestly, sometimes I feel like I genuinely dont want to ever TTC again. And these are decisions that I have made so why do I still find it so difficult to think of being around the baby? Am I going to feel like this forever, will I be eventually push away all my friends? Were only 26 and the only married couple so we were the first (other than the accidental baby) to even contemplate TTC. But eventually they will all start having babies. I was texting my husband earlier telling him that I might not go and he said that hes dreading the time when everyone starts having kids. It breaks my heart knowing that he feels like that when at the moment I cant see myself ever trying again.

Im on a bus in between campuses at work so sorry if thats all a bit rambly and nonsensical. Just having a Debbie Downer day I think.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhh Steph that is hard. You want to be happy for them with the baby but still feel the pain. There are 2 pregnant people here at work and it is hard seeing them walk around. I want to be the pregnant one. I listen to them complain about their feet swelling and all that but inside I think I won't complain about that. I would be so happy to have it. I would like to say go and enjoy yourself and get some baby loving in, but that is easier said then done. The heartbreak is still there. Praying for you that you can make the decision that will be best for you. Maybe the other girls will have some good advice.

I work at a huge specialty pharmacy and I applied for a position called Program Lead. The short version is I would be over certain rare drugs and talk with the manufacturer of the drug. I will have people under me who verify the insurance and prior authorizations. It could be up to a 10k increase in pay a year. That would help us remove the debt. We have been working on getting out of debt for the last 4 months. If all goes well we will only have house, car, and husbands student loans by the end of December. The position will help us get out even quicker to be able to hit the car debt sooner.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- the does sound tough. Just because you dont want to go through any of the trauma you experienced during TTC, doesnt mean you are immune to the fact there are others with children who got them easily.. currently TTC or not, its got to be hard. I think you have to do whats right for your own sanity and mental health. I personally would probably pass if I wasnt in the right headspace. You dont need to do that to yourself. Sending you big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, I remember you talked about the friend who got pregnant. If they're close, can you just talk to them about it? I'm sure they'd understand if you tell them you're just not ready to be around a baby all day. I don't think I'd want to go. Take your time, just because you're not feeling up for it right now doesn't mean you won't feel up for it in a couple of months/years (being around pregnant people/babies that is). 

Sarah, that sounds like an excellent opportunity, and yay for hopefully getting out of (consumer) debt soon.


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - I could have written that post myself. Your feelings are totally valid. This stuff still burns. I think if your DH was able to go with you then it would be easier for you to manage. Going alone could be overwhelming. I wouldn't blame you at all if you changed your mind. 

DH and I are working on trying to trust God's plan for our lives. Until now even though it's been soooooo hard I've always truly believed that it would happen at some point. But I've kind of reached a low now where I'm not so sure. DH still believes and I told him for now he's going to have to believe for both of us because I'm pretty much out of hope.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Happy Friday! How is everyone doing today? 

I have taken 2 test in the last 2 days, and both are BFN... Today is day CD10. I haven't tested today. AF is suppose to appear either the 8th or 9th... We will see. Boobs are a little sore and feeling a little sick in the mornings. I am not trying to find every symptom because I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, will you skip this upcoming cycle or jump right into the next (unmedicated?) IUI? Any idea what the doctor will suggest next week?
Hope you're doing okay.

Sarah, glad you joined the early-testers-group lol. Hope a second line starts showing up very soon :)

Have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

11DPO and did first urine test this morning. Still a BFN. Only have the HCG strips that came with my OPK&#8217;s. Starting to think all these symptoms are in my head. &#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57339;*&#9792;&#65039; Do y&#8217;all think it is still early at 11DPO?


----------



## steph1607

Thank you ladies- I honestly love you all!! Always such wise words.

My train tickets etc. were already paid for, so Ive decided to give it another couple of weeks and see how I feel. I am close enough to them all to give them the real reason if I wanted to, but I dont want to come across as a bitter, infertile woman! Not saying they would see me like that, but thats how Id think theyd see me. 

Sarah, Im not really the test expert but do think 11DPO could still be early. I doubt the symptoms are in your head, but as we all know, so many of these symptoms could be pregnancy or period.

Hope youre all having good weekends. I had a lovely reunion with two of my uni housemates yesterday. Spent the day drinking and eating in the blazing heat on London Southbank. Now Im sat in my garden with my book wondering how its 3pm on Sunday already!


----------



## Dream143r

Back in town from my family vacation. Still waiting for AF.

Appt with my RE Tuesday morning. Not sure if he will increase my letrozole dose or not. As long as nothing funky comes up we plan to go straight into our 3rd and final IUI with the next cycle.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, any updates? Those symptoms are really nothing to worry about one way or the other. It only means that you ovulated, as they're progesterone related. Fx!!

Steph, that sounds like the perfect weekend :D 

Dream, good luck tomorrow! Glad AF is a little late so that you get to come up with a plan for your upcoming cycle in time. 

Tb, is your appointment this week? Happy 12 weeks! The miscarriage rate is only 1.7% at this stage, that's reassuring, right?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Took another test this morning still BFN... I am at 13DPO. Af should make her appearance on Weds. Still having all symptoms. Nauseous all day, headache, and no energy. Guess we will see how things go this week. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream good luck with the appointment. I doubt your letrozole will be increased since you responded well to it. Usually that&#8217;s the only reason they modify those medications. 

Sunny- bagels! Yum lol how you doing?

I will be doing my official announcement this week. Friday am I announce to the teachers since it is our back to school celebration meeting. Then that afternoon I&#8217;ll post on social media. Everyone at the gym knows.. I think I was feeling self conscious that I am not as fit and not working as intensely as I normally would so I needed everyone to know ha!


----------



## Dream143r

Sarah- hoping AF doesn't show for you. But if she does our cycles will be pretty close.

Tb - announcement time already eh? That's so great! Anything in particular you posting on social media?

Still waiting for AF.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry to hear that Sarah :hugs:

Tb, that's really something to look forward to! I'm sure everyone will be thrilled :) 

AFM, doing well and can't complain. So many women have all kinds of aches and pains at this point, but I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones. I got "outed" as being pregnant at the grocery store the other day and kinda felt proud lol. Guess I'm at the point where other people can also see I'm actually pregnant. Oh and we can now _see_ her move, so weird!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I think AF is about to make her appearance a little early. Been spotting this afternoon. We are out this month. Didn't expect to feel so down about it, I was just really hoping this was our month.


----------



## SunnyBe

:( That sucks Sarah. Really hoped this was your month.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you, Sunny! She came with a full vengeance in the middle of the night. I will look at the positive and know that I am ovulating and getting back on track after going off BC and having the Cryo. It's a new month and Dream and I are almost on the same cycle. 

Dream- Has AF showed up yet?


----------



## Dream143r

Yes, she's here. CD2.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I'm sorry Dream... Looks like we are only 1 day apart.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - sorry for the long post just copying from my journal

Since I took my progesterone all the way through 14DPO AF took a little while longer to come. Now we're onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Lucky number 17 right?

DH and I met with the RE this morning to review last cycles results that ended in yet another BFN. What I didn't know about cycle 16 was that I actually had 2 decent sized follicles on my right side on Day 10 (15mm and 16mm) that dissolved or vanished and didn't mature. Leaving me with only the 1 that matured and ovulated.

What he also shared with us was a concern for my FSH level on my baselines. In May it was 9 and in July it was 10. He said for someone young like me (under 35) he expects this number much lower around 4 or 5. A higher FSH level is suggesting my body is working harder than 'normal' to tell the ovaries to grow the follicles. He said that because I'm still getting many smaller immature follicles on both sides each cycle that the issue is likely not quantity but quality. To aid in improving egg quality he suggested I see a fertility specific naturopath to help with my overall health and well-being. I stopped going to my naturopath a few months ago now. My benefits had run out and I had been seeing her for about 8 months with no pregnancy so I kind of gave up. My doc said it's certainly not required but recommended I see 1 of the couple that he suggested. (My old naturopath didn't specialize in fertility). I've made an initial appointment to see one of the ND's he suggested for Friday morning. He suggested DH see a ND as well. I haven't got a chance to speak to him about it as we had to rush off to work right after our appt. So I'll have to see tonight how he feels about going to one. He suggested the ND for DH as well because of his fluctuating SA results. Sometimes their perfectly amazing and other times not so much.

Anyhoo - the high FSH is the main driving factor for him changing my protocol for IUI #3. He's really aiming for multiple follicles since we didn't get that with the letrozole. So I'll be taking Puregon injectables 75iu per day starting tomorrow CD3 until they tell me to stop. He didn't think another letrozole cycle would get us different results, so we're moving on. I wasn't expecting this at all. I didn't know what action he would take but injectables never really crossed my mind. It kind of seems a little aggressive but at the same time, its been 16 cycles and we haven't had a single pregnancy...Aggression is hopefully what we need.

I'll go in tomorrow morning at 630am for my CD3 baselines blood and ultrasound. The nurse will give me a crash course on how to use the Puregon cartridge. Then call me in the afternoon with the go ahead on when to start.

Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Dream143r

CD3 - went for my baseline scan and bloodwork this morning. Should hear back from the nurse this afternoon about when to start my injectables.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- does your doctor think the injectables will improve quality? That was going to be my next step if I didn&#8217;t proceed with IVF. I&#8217;m excited for you. Will this give you lots of eggs though?


----------



## Dream143r

He didn't really say if it would improve quality for sure. FX that it does. It should however give me multiple mature follicles. I seems like most protocols with injectables do Letrozole or Clomid for 5 days before then starting the shots around day 7. He said no more letrozole and we will just start the Puregon CD3. I'm assuming because I already O on my own he's trying to avoid over stimulation and too many eggs.

Only 2 days away from your announcement! Yay


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm interesting approach. Hope this cycle will be the one, didn't realize you were already on cycle #17! If I counted correctly, my #17 was also my lucky one.


----------



## Dream143r

lol it's weird right? I wasn't expecting this type of protocol at all but at this point what the heck! Just gotta hope, pray and trust.


----------



## Dream143r

CD4 - AF tapering off. Took my first injection last night. Not bad at all. First one that I've done myself. DH did my triggers on the last 2 IUIs. I'll be taking the puregon CD3-6 and my next monitoring appt will be Sunday on CD7 and we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad to hear that Dream! I like to think that all the stuff we do/did before getting pregnant (injections, obsessing over OPK's, temping) prepares us a bit for motherhood.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey ladies! Hope all is well- dream I&#8217;m glad you have been brave enough for the shots. None of mine really hurt, but I couldn&#8217;t do it to myself :haha:

So today I&#8217;ll be announcing to all the teachers at our get together and I&#8217;m kind of nervous! I&#8217;m very much an open book and I find that aside from you all, infertility is very lonely, so I will be telling them &#8220;hey that Prague trip? Wasn&#8217;t just a vaca!&#8221; (BTW Sunny I feel like I owe you a lifetime of hugs or something lol) 
My friends From the gym who have been trying much longer than I have just announced on Facebook yesterday and so she is due 10 days before us. I had to private message her. So fun. We are going to be bump buddies at the gym. 

Amber? You&#8217;re in your final weeks! What&#8217;s going on in your world?


----------



## Dream143r

Thats amazing TB. I bet it's going to feel so good to get all the love and congratulations from everyone. :happydance:

CD5 over here .... Zzzz snoozefest until Sunday morning.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad the injectables aren't too bad and hoping they help you with some nice quality follicles!

Tb- so exciting to be announcing! I don't know why, but I was always so nervous to announce! How are you feeling?

Sunny- how is everything going for you?

Sarah- fx'e for you this cycle!

Still have a breech baby at this point so doing some crazy exercises to encourage him to flip head down. If he hasn't by 37 weeks then they will do an ECV where they will try to turn him manually. The idea of it makes me nervous so I'm hoping he moves before then. On my last ultrasound they found that my amniotic fluid level is on the low side of normal (under 5 is too low and mine was 5.6). So I am scheduled for weekly non-stress tests and fluid level check via ultrasound. I'm realizing he could be here anytime now and that's a crazy thought to me!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, ahhww :hugs: You are so welcome and I couldn't be happier for you! How did the announcement go? Awesome that you'll have a bump-buddy friend nearby. Did you get your blood drawn for the NIPT yet?

Amber, really hope he flips soon. Do you think you can feel it if he flips? Just a little bit longer :)

I'm doing well. We're researching all the things we need like crazy haha. We're pretty minimalistic and I don't want to end up with a bunch of stuff I don't need (I hate clutter!). On the other hand, I don't want to have to go out and buy things in a rush when baby girl is there either just because we thought we didn't need it lol. So lots of planning and hoping for the best!


----------



## tbfromlv

So I didn&#8217;t feel like this would happen until the moment came for me to announce and I could barely get everything out without tears welling up. But it&#8217;s nice to be &#8220;out&#8221; at work lol

So had my appointment with the nurse practitioner and I realized while I was driving back to work that I forgot to bring up NIPT. she didn&#8217;t mention it and it totally slipped my mind :haha: I have no idea how when that was the main thing I was looking forward to at this appointment. Lol I&#8217;m going to call my insurance first to see if they cover it and if they do I will message my doctor about it. Baby sounds great (love love love that heartbeat) at 168bpm

Amber- I&#8217;ve seen lots of the moves people do to encourage the flip so I&#8217;m picturing you doing those! What a pain! I hope you get him to flip!

Sunny- we aren&#8217;t quite as minimalist a you guys but we are in many ways and I definitely feel you on the baby stuff. I guess you could just go ahead and have some of it but keep it in packaging and return it if you find you aren&#8217;t going to use it?


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm still not sure what my insurance company will do with my claim lol. So far, they've denied _everything_, even the standard prenatal checkups and urine tests. My OB's office keeps telling me that they should cover it and that they're working on it behind the scenes... we'll see. I doubt they'll cover the NIPT fees though ($1,100) but I called the company before I got tested and asked what the max. price would be if my insurance company didn't cover it, it was $250-ish, so we figured it was worth it. 

I believe all of the big companies offer negotiated rates, where you only pay up to 25% or so of the billed amount if the insurance company denies your claim. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dream143r

I've got the flu. I feel like crap. Stayed home from work today as I barely breathe plus a nasty cough. yuck.

After monitoring yesterday I was told to continue injections and go back for monitoring again CD9, which will be tomorrow. My temps are totally irrelevant with this cold so I didn't bother today.

Happy 23 weeks Sunny!

Happy 13 weeks TB!


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry you're feeling sick Dream, especially in summer!! 

I just realized; I'm about 12 weeks behind Amber, Tb is about 10 weeks behind me, and if you get your BFP this cycle, you'll be 11-12 weeks behind Tb. Feels like the timing is right Dream :)


----------



## Dream143r

Ohhhh lol I like this plan Sunny. Hopefully the fertility gods agree.


----------



## Dream143r

Almost 36 weeks Amber, how you feeling? Nervous at all?

Went in for monitoring this morning I have a 12mm and 17mm. I have to wait to hear back from the nurse on next steps but she suspects the doc will want me to go back tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds good Dream :) Are you feeling a bit better today?

Had my midwife appointment today and she seemed happy with how things have been going so far. Little girls' heartbeat was 145 and then 160 when she was moving around, which is what's supposed to happen when she moves. Still can't believe all of this is really happening. After so many BFN cycles and a failed IVF transfer... really makes you appreciate every second of your pregnancy.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad you have some good size follicles growing! 

Sunny- isn't it just amazing! I still can't quite believe it! 

Only about 4 more weeks for me :)
I've have some swelling in my hands and legs so am worried about pre eclampsia but my blood pressure is good so far. Just hoping baby flips head down in the next week or else we will be attempting an ECV to manually turn him. I would really like to avoid a c section but really I will be so happy when he is here one way or another!


----------



## tbfromlv

I was telling my DH the same thing about the time between our pregnancies and how this should be dreams turn!

Dream- sounds like everything is looking good. I expect you will be triggering in a few days!

Sunny- that&#8217;s great news. It is so wonderful! I can&#8217;t wait to start feeling some movement. We are going back to that private ultrasound place at 16 weeks so we can find out gender. I&#8217;ll still have my regular one with OB at 20 weeks.. but I&#8217;m impatient and it&#8217;s sooo cheap!

Amber- I hope he flips on his own!! As long as you both are healthy it will be fine- but I hope you can avoid a csection as well.

Sarah- you&#8217;ve been quiet- anything new?


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, the ECV doesn't sound like fun but at least it's a good way to hopefully get him to turn if he doesn't move soon. Can't believe you only have 4 more weeks to go!!

Tb, if you don't want to wait that long, you can still do the "find out the sex of the baby"-part of the NIPT by ordering something like SneakPeek:https://sneakpeektest.com/. It's very accurate (compared to early ultrasounds) and not that expensive either ($79, but check for coupons online).


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 36 weeks Amber!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning, everyone! I have been reading and keeping up with all the updates. 

Amber- I hope the baby does flip.. .I saw something on FB the other day about someone standing on their head hoping their baby would turn. The things Mother's do. :) 

TB- I am ready for you to feel some movement as well! It is honestly the best thing ever. 

Sunny- Week 23 and MAC and Cheese.... Makes me want some. You are at your half point. I am so happy for you and love how much you are enjoying your pregnancy. 

Dream- I really hope this is your month. I wish it more for you than for me. I know how long you have been trying and want nothing more for you to get your sticky bean. :) The way everyone dates falls is AMAZING and you deserve to be in there with them. Sending all the positive vibes and good JUJU... 

AFM- AF is gone and just counting down the days to O. Our kids started back to school this week so I have been taking care of all that. I have a senior and 5th grader. The hubby is off all week and enjoying his time with his mom playing on the computer... (Drives me insane) He is extremely lucky this isn't my O week cause I would be a crazy B**ch towards him. Not a lot going on besides work and normal every day stuff. 

I am so excited everyone is doing so well. I love checking in and seeing the updates. Happy Hump Day everyone! :)


----------



## SunnyBe

It doesn't have to be just one of you Sarah, I'm voting you both get that BFP this cycle and be bump buddies :D Will you use OPK's again this cycle?


----------



## SarahTTC3

LOL! I know, Sunny. I just really want it for Dream. :) 

I do plan on using OPK's this cycle. I will start testing tomorrow.. that will be CD10 for me.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sound like a good plan Sarah :)


----------



## Dream143r

Continuing Puregon tonight. Going back for another scan and bloodwork tomorrow. Follies this morning were at 14mm (up from 12mm yesterday) and 17mm (same as yesterday). Lining looking good at 8.0

Should I be worried that in all 3 monitored cycles it's only my left that produces anything? Looks like my right ovary is a bum. Well I shouldn't say nothing, there's always 8-15 little suckers in there. That's just never the side that develops anything mature.


----------



## Dream143r

CD11 for me today. Scan this morning showed a 14mm and a 20mm follicle. I'm pretty sure the nurse will call me this afternoon to trigger tonight and IUI tomorrow. Lining looking really good at 10 (best it's been so far). I was really hoping that 14mm would get up to 18mm which is considered mature. I guess it's still possible between now and actual O time. FX

Sleep walking this morning and completely forgot to temp, just went straight in the shower. Oh well, my temps won't count for much this cycle since I had the flu, just now getting over it a little.


----------



## SunnyBe

So the follies on the left are the mature ones each cycle? I haven't heard of that being a good or bad thing so it probably doesn't really matter :) 

I agree, think you'll be triggering tonight. Yay :D Has your doctor talked to you at all about the ideal number of days of abstinence between "deposits"? I wonder if your DH's mixed SA results have something to do with that.


----------



## Dream143r

Yep mature are always on the left.

For the SAs the doc told him abstain 2-5 days before for accurate results. We made a deposit yesterday afternoon so next won't be until the insem. Then maybe we will lock it in with a BD the following day like we did last time, for good measure.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's perfect Dream :) How did the IUI go?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny! Happy viability week!! &#10084;&#65039;

Dream FXd everything went great!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Tb :) I know it doesn't mean that much (as in, there's still a high chance the baby won't survive, and those that do often have lots of problems) but it was really something I was looking forward to. Next milestone is 28 weeks, which is often seen as a second viability milestone. Happy filet mignon week!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 14 weeks TB

Doesn't look like FF is going to give me CH. My temps were too wonky from being sick I think.

Testing out my trigger because I have no self control. pics are from 2, 3 & 4 DPT from top to bottom.

Both sets of tests are actually darker in person but the Wondfos are much lighter than my Ultra Sensitives.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM (1).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2









WhatsApp Image 2018-08-20 at 10.01.50 AM.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmberR

Happy 14 weeks Tb!

Happy 24 weeks Sunny!

Dream- I have everything crossed for you!!! I love that you test out the trigger. 

Afm- baby still hasn't flipped and he's not likely to- not enough fluid to swim around. So they won't try to manually turn him. I updated in my journal but long story short- I was pretty close to getting a c-section yesterday. My amniotic fluid has been low, but baby looked perfect on the monitor so they felt comfortable waiting until at least 37 weeks. So will be getting monitored twice weekly and if fluid level drops or baby shows signs of distress he will be delivered. My fluid level has been dropping slowly so am expecting to have him this week or early next week at the latest. So crazy!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow. soooooo exciting Amber. You made it. Can't believe you will be holding him soon.


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg!! Just read your update in your journal Amber. You must have experienced a whirlwind of emotions. Glad you're being closely monitored and your baby boy is doing well. It sucks that you have to have a c-section but having a healthy baby is the most important thing of course. Almost there!!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

HAPPY 37 WEEKS AMBER!!!!! Yummmm Pizza!

I'm just over here testing out my trigger....faint lines on both brands today.
 



Attached Files:







WhatsApp Image 2018-08-22 at 8.28.45 AM.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SunnyBe

So glad you made it to term Amber! Hope the little man has some room to turn today or tomorrow!!

Dream, hope the lines will be getting darker really soon :D

Tb, how are things?

AFM, bought a huggeee bag of baby clothes off of Craigslist for $25 yesterday. About 70 pieces of clothing (0-12 months) and 30 or so accessories (hats, headbands etc.). All practically new, some even with tags. Way too cute!


----------



## tbfromlv

Wow amber what a rollercoaster! So exciting you&#8217;ll be meeting him so soon!

Dream- what day do you normal see a negative test after trigger? It seems like it will be soon!

Sunny- how fun! And what a deal! My mom keeps buying stuff on Facebook marketplace lol I haven&#8217;t bought anything yet!

Things here are good. Still don&#8217;t feel pregnant except for the little bump I have coming along. School started back up and I have 30 this year!! ya crazy! Usually we have 19-24 depending. This is hard! We are hoping to hear if we get a new teacher soon. Sheesh. Beginning of the year is always the hardest.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls, hope everyone had a great weekend!

Tb, happy cinnamon roll week! It probably won't be much longer before you start to feel him/her move, isn't that exciting?! For me, the first flutters felt like my abs were twitching, like they sometimes do after a workout. 

Can't believe you have 30 kids this school year, wow!!! Good luck :D 


Dream, how is todays test looking? Really hoping for some good news.

Sarah, are you still here :D Updates please!!

Amber, so glad things are looking good and you made it to term. Hope there's still a shot that little man will turn, but looks like you'll have a great team that looks out for you in case he doesn't. Do you feel ready?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning everyone. 

Amber, Almost there. Praying he turns on his own, there is still a chance. Are we at any day now?

Sunny- 25 weeks??? The time is flying by! 

TB- I can't wait to hear if you have felt any movement. Absolutely nothing in this world can replace that feeling. It has been 11 years since I have felt it and it still the most amazing thing ever. 

Dream- How are you doing? Any news?

AFM- Work is crazy busy. I didn't get a chance to do OPK's this go round, but I noticed all the signs of O, last week. Hubby and I were hit and miss so we didn't get all the DtD in that I would have liked. Maybe 2 times were good. I'm at 4DPO. So the waiting game begins. Hope everyone had a good weekend and has a Happy Monday.


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 25 weeks Sunny  yumm popcorn, my fav snack.

Sarah  FX you caught that eggy.

Happy 15 weeks TB!

AFM  the wondfo went negative Saturday at 9DPT and 8DPO/IUI. The more sensitive brand went negative on Sunday at 10DPT and9DPO/IUI. Todays tests were both still negative. Ill keep testing the next couple days at leave (11 and 12DPO/IUI) but after that if still negative Ill probably just call it and wait for AF. My bday is Wednesday at 12DPO, a bfp would be a pretty sweet gift. Right now Im not feeling like its going to happen though. I know its still a little early though. Only time will tell. I took Wednesday off work which will be nice, especially if I still have a BFNs cause Ill probably go into a mild depression. Ill be turning 33 and while thats not over the hill yet doesnt help my emotions through this process.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, happy two week wait!!! Did you get the job you applied for? 

Dream, that would be the perfect birthday gift! You really deserve it and I hope you'll have some good news to share with us very soon.

Sending BFP vibes your way girls :D


----------



## Dream143r

11dpiui/dpo - bfn


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny- I didn't. Thank you for checking. Your memory is amazing. I am okay with it though because since then I have been able to grow in my correct position. I think when I interview next time, I will have more under my belt.


----------



## tbfromlv

I&#8217;m finding out Saturday the gender! Any votes?

Dream I&#8217;m anxiously awaiting!

Amber- how&#8217;s everything? Any news or updates?

Sunny- when will you have a baby shower?

Sarah- good luck for this tww! 

Nothing big going on here just a little bump coming through! Pretty easy to hide but I might be telling my students soon. One already said &#8220;since Mrs 3rd grade teacher got pregnant last year, some of us think you will get pregnant this year&#8221; it was cute. The other teacher was my good friend who did IVF and got b/g twins- they are &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy birthday Dream!! :cake: Your FF-entry suggests that today's test was negative too, hope that's not the case :( 

Sarah, sounds like a good plan! 

Tb, team blue! Don't let me down because I haven't been wrong yet with the couple of predictions I've made so far this year lol. What do you think? Your students sound like dolls, so cute :)

No baby shower for me! I can't stand opening gifts in front of people and absolutely hate that part about birthdays... getting gifts. I don't know what's wrong with me:D Plus most of my family and friends live long plane rides away so it'd be difficult to get everyone together.

Amber, any updates? Hope you're taking it easy.


----------



## Dream143r

12DPO/IUI - BFN 
Happy Birthday to me. (insert sarcastic voice here)


----------



## SunnyBe

:( So terribly sorry Dream. :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so very sorry you got a BFN :(
I hope your DH spoils you today!

Tb- Yay for a tiny baby bump! I am voting boy! Are you planning on announcing or doing a gender reveal? Not that you have to of course, just curious!! 

Sarah- hope you have a quick TWW with a BFP! 

Sunny- I totally understand not having a baby shower. It was really awkward for me as I don't like being the center of attention! 

My amniotic fluid levels are looking great and baby's heart rate has been perfect in the non stress tests. I'm still getting checks every Tues and Fri but at this point I think I will make it to next Friday for my scheduled c-section. He's been in the same position for so long. Even with all the daily exercises and chiropractor visits he hasn't budged, so I'm thinking there must be a reason why. So I'm doing kick counts all day, taking it easy and patiently waiting for Sept 7th to be here!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Awe Amber, your baby boy will have the same birthday as my son. He will be 11 on Sept 7. I had to be induced at 6am that morning and had him at 1:17 in the afternoon.


----------



## SunnyBe

Excellent news Amber! Just one more week!!!! I'm at the double-digits mark today, but you're just 7 days away, wow :D 

Sarah, how was your birthing experience with your son? We're all first-timers here. 

Dream, how are you feeling :(

Tb, hope you'll update us tomorrow!!

Steph, are you still around? Ready for your classes to start?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I&#8217;m so sorry for the BFNs. I know it&#8217;s rough. I wasn&#8217;t on here so I missed saying Happy Birthday! 

Amber 1 week! So glad things are going well. Can&#8217;t believe it&#8217;s time. I know at some points and in some ways it probably has felt like forever and in other ways the time has flown. 

Sunny- I will definitely update! My family is doing a bbq tomorrow evening and I will be revealing to them (not a full reveal party, not interested in doing that) but my mom wants me to at least do something for a video lol so she&#8217;s buying the balloons and we are going to do the box opening and the colored balloons come out. So I&#8217;ll want to share immediately with some people and so you guys are the lucky ones! The votes have been pretty evenly split with friends and family. I don&#8217;t have an inkling one way or the other. For the first few weeks I felt girl but I refer to baby as him a lot haha so my brain hasn&#8217;t decided!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds awesome Tb! Can't wait to hear :D


----------



## AmberR

How cool Sarah our sons will have the same birthday!

Tb- that sounds fun, can't wait to find out!

Time has sure flown by for me!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 26 weeks Sunny.

TB - BBQ reveal sounds perfect.


----------



## SunnyBe

Update please :D


----------



## tbfromlv

The lady was so nice! She gave us way more time and pictures than what we paid for. She also gave us some views in the 3D or 4d images and gave us one of those free. I think she did that when she found out it was an IVF baby. It&#8217;s a Girl!

Oh and in the 3D/4D she was basically using the placenta as a pillow lol. Snuggling up! Sorry both pictures turned sideways.
 



Attached Files:







78E2C7E7-89A8-49AC-8C61-521CCEAA8F9D.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









EFC85C93-CD0F-41FB-8AA3-0D8A974B31CB.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberR

Lovely photos tb! What a sweet little girl <3


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh so cute!!! Congrats :D :D A little girl, yay :D


----------



## Dream143r

Just precious TB. Yay team pink!

CD1 for me. Meet with RE on Thursday. We are going to take Sept off from anything medically assisted. I'm drained. We will see what he is recommending from there.


----------



## SunnyBe

I completely understand Dream. It's such a draining process. Take some time for yourself to recharge and see how you feel. :hugs:

Tb, tell us about the reveal!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I get it. I felt like that a lot through his process. You have to keep your sanity too!

Sunny- lol I didn&#8217;t really do a reveal. My mom bought a few &#8220;congrats!&#8221; &#8220;Baby girl&#8221; and another baby balloon and I just basically said &#8220;it&#8217;s a girl!!&#8221; Lol and showed off pictures and stuff. Haha I am lame but I&#8217;ve just never been like that. At my wedding I kept saying to my mom during the planning &#8220;do we need that? Do we have to do that? Just because other people do..&#8221; haha I like things simple.


----------



## SunnyBe

I get that, you sound like me lol :D Glad you had a good time!

I made one of those Wordfinder puzzles for our parents where, once you found all the words, you circle all the letters that didn't turn out to be part of the puzzle. That said: "we're having a _seven_". After they finally solved the puzzle, they were thoroughly confused by reading that we were having a "_seven_" but after a couple more minutes, they realized that I numbered the words they needed to find, and number 7 was "girl" lol (every word they needed to find was pregnancy related). It was pretty hilarious because they kept guessing while trying to solve the puzzle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh that&#8217;s fun! This is what I did for my students to tell them I was pregnant. Then I let them vote on a poll maker on the gender. 54% boy 46% girl. I figured all the girls would vote girl and vice versa but I have 18 girls and 12 boys so that didn&#8217;t balance at all lol (ps sorry for the blur- I don&#8217;t care that you ladies know my whole name but this forum is public so.. :shrug:)
 



Attached Files:







2DC1F587-4262-47C2-83FC-77ADBD40F5C5.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SunnyBe

OMGGG what a cute idea!!!!! I bet they loved solving it :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

Awe TB that is wonderful!!! Congrats!

Dream- I am sorry. A break will be nice. Get lots of rest in. 

Amber- Just a few more days. :) 

Sunny- how are you feeling?

AFM- Not testing this month so it AF shows up she just shows up. I had a wonderful weekend with my husband. We had 2 date nights and spent a lot of much needed time together. 

Sunny- My birthing experience was easy. I think the hardest and worst part was when they broke my water. It was very uncomfortable and painful. I started having painful contractions around 10. They were tolerable but I didn't want them to get worse or get to the point that I would pass my window to get my epidural. They gave me an epidural at 11 and about 1 PM I started feeling a little pain on my right side. They checked me and I had Briar at 1:17. Very easy birth. I think that is why I am not scared to have another one. Didn't have a lot of morning sickness and very easy pregnancy. I know each one is different so I can't count on it. It was the best feeling in the world to hold him for the first time though. To think this Friday he will be 11 amazes me. It goes by so fast. :( Emotional Mom this week.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh wow Sarah, that sounds like the perfect birthing experience. We've just started to read up on all the different scenarios, advantages and disadvantages of each type of pain management etc. In the end, it probably won't go as planned anyway, but I think it's good to be (somewhat) prepared. 

Your little boy is growing up! He's lucky to have such a sweet mom :)


----------



## AmberR

Quick update... amniotic fluid levels have dropped too low so I'm admitted to the hospital for monitoring and will most likely be delivering via c-section this afternoon!


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Amber! I know you will be busy with a million other things but PLEASE keep us updated! So exciting to meet your little boy today!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow!!!! Good luck Amber, sending lots of positive vibes your way. You get to meet that little one growing inside of you today :D


----------



## Dream143r

Amber I'm sure you're much too busy to be bothered with us right now but sending you the best vibes!

I have my doc appointment tomorrow. So I'll update you guys with what he says. I'm taking the next 3 months to cleanse. I've already lost most of my excess weight so it's not really about that. More of a Mind, Body and Spirit rejuvenation to de-stress and get in a good place. Going to stick to a healthier diet, while doing exercise and fertility yoga (this will be new, we'll see how it goes, but I love regular yoga). I need a reset. I'm going to quit temping and just use OPKs to make sure nothing too crazy is happening. I've been temping for over a year and always have generally the same pattern so I've exhausted all I need to know about my cycle in that regard.

I've been spending less time researching 'cures' and what meds and supplements to take for infertility and more time reading and listening (podcasts) on self love and self care to heal infertility naturally with a balanced lifestyle and GOOD SOLID nutrition. I feel like this will be good for me right now. Rid my body of the meds over the last 2 medicated IUIs and focus on putting my body in the best position I can to house and carry the baby I so desperately want. I figure even if it doesn't work and we don't conceive naturally I know I'll be in the best position to move forward with next steps from my doctor for a chance to succeed where we have failed before.

Whatever my doc suggests we will move forward with for our December cycle.


----------



## SunnyBe

How was your appointment? I think that's a very healthy approach. People always underestimate how stressful it is. You deserve a bit of time off. 

I had my glucose screening this morning (to screen for gestational diabetes). People always say it's the worst thing ever, but it wasn't that bad. It's just a very sugary drink that you have to finish in 5-minutes, slightly above the sugar content than in a can of coke. Results should be back early next week.


----------



## Dream143r

I live in the beautiful country that is Canada and the amazing province that is Ontario. We currently have a government funding program in place that supports IVF. As you can probably imagine though the wait list is super long. 1 year give or take. After 3 failed IUIs we have now been added to this list.

In the meantime my doc has recommended we do another IUI. He's still optimistic we can pregnant without moving to IVF. He's still trying to get me to multiple follicles. So for the next round we're increasing the Puregon dose to 100iu from the previous 75iu. It's already CD4 for September so this cycle is out regardless but I'm planning to also take October/November off and focus on me overall health and well-being. We will give IUI#4 a try in November/December.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I think that&#8217;s a great idea. During our medicated cycles I broke down several times to my husband that I just didn&#8217;t want to keep doing it anymore. I think a physical and mental &#8220;cleanse&#8221; is very healthy. And you&#8217;re right, no matter if you Concieve naturally or with help in future cycles, your mind and body will be in a better place. How was the appointment?

Sunny- I heard certain flavors were better or worse. I think I was told to go for the orange one? I don&#8217;t remember. I&#8217;m sure your results will come out just fine.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oops we posted in the same time! That&#8217;s great that you have some plans in place. Hopefully during your break it will just happen naturally though!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's amazing Dream! I'm happy to hear that if you do end up needing IVF, at least you won't be paying out of pocket. Do you know if meds are covered as well? And do you happen to know if the funding is for everyone in Ontario? I got an email the other day from a blog reader who mentioned there wasn't any funding and she was from Ontario. 

Hope none of that will be necessary though, but I bet just having that option there is worth a bit of peace of mind. 

Tb, I had the orange one! It tasted like a flat Fanta/Sunkist lol. 

I keep checking to see if Amber has posted any updates lol. Hope all went well :)


----------



## Dream143r

The funding covers the procedure only. Medication is still out of pocket, but our drug plan benefits though work would cover that. I'm not sure why she would say/think there's no funding. I know each clinic only gets a certain amount per year.... maybe something to do with that. I don't know.

I started with some aromatherapy and essential oils last night. I slept like a newborn baby. lol


----------



## AmberR

Hi guys! Just quickly checking in. I updated in my journal but things are getting better. Little baby boy Leon was delivered via c-section on 9/4 at 3:38pm weighing 6lb 9oz and 19 inches long! Thanks for sending good vibes my way! 

Dream- keeping everything crossed for you! 

Sunny- I didn't think the glucose test was bad at all either. I had the lemon lime flavor and it just tasted like flat sprite.


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 17 weeks TB

Happy belated 27 week Sunny.

Yay! Amber congrats!!!!! So happy he's here. How absolutely in love are you?! Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. 

So no temping the next couple months but I'm still going to do OPKs in case something funky happens like my 26 day June cycle. Going to start those this afternoon.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Amber---- CONGRATS! I know you are over the moon and adjusting to Mommy life. I can't wait to see a picture of him. :) 

Dream- I get where you are coming from. Glad you will still test. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

AFM- AF showed up Friday. I felt better this month until I watched an episode of Intervention. It is about people with addiction problems. This girl had 4 kids and only has custody of 1 because she had a herion addiction. I just looked at my hubby and said how can someone keep popping out kids and not even be trying. Then not even want to be in their lives because the drug is their real love. Here we all are trying to have a baby and doing everything in our power to do it, but nothing. Then all these ladies can just look at the opposite sex and get pregnant. It really got under my skin and I had to turn the TV off for a while. I know there is a reason and purpose for everything. I know everything will happen the way God wants it too, but I couldn't help but feel the disappointment. Then my FB is covered in people having babies or posting they are pregnant. I try not to even go on there very often anymore. Thanks for letting me vent this morning. I did have a wonderful day with my son on Friday celebrating his birthday and enjoyed a relaxing weekend. I hope everyone has a happy Monday! Back at work today and will be super busy playing catch up. :)


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- I totally get what you are saying. It is so not fair. Glad you had fun celebrating your son's birthday! 

Dream- I am so in love. We did newborn pictures today. I posted one in my journal. He is just the sweetest little thing.

Tb and Sunny how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Amber, he's so incredibly cute!!!!! Glad things are going well :) 

Dream, yeah I think that by temping for as long as you have, you clearly know your body well enough to stop. Hope the less stressful cycle does the trick.

Sarah, ahh :( I completely get that. It's so incredibly unfair. How do people who are not even _trying _get pregnant while others who want a baby so bad and try everything, just can't seem to make it work. Really hope this will be your month.

AFM, still feeling great, except for a bit of insomnia. Every day feels like a step closer to a healthy baby. The survival rate, if she was born today, is already >90%, pretty amazing right?


----------



## AmberR

Glad you are feeling good Sunny! I know it sure was reassuring to see the survival rate increase as i got further along :)


----------



## SunnyBe

It sure is! How is the c-section recovery going? That's the part that scares me the most if I were to have a c-section.


----------



## AmberR

My recovery from c-section has been great! I have has very minimal pain and I can pretty much do all normal activities around the house. I'm limited to only lifting 10 lbs though. Breast feeding has been so much harder than recovery from surgery, but that is going so much better now. Overall I think I got pretty lucky with my recovery. I have only needed tylenol and ibuprofen for pain control.


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy to hear that Amber! I bet there's a huge learning curve when it comes to BF-ing, but glad to hear things are getting better now that your milk has come in.


----------



## Dream143r

Greater than 90% is pretty effing awesome Sunny, that's a big deal. I love it!

Amber - Also awesome your recovery is going well. No serious pain! Amazing. You deserve a nice chill recovery.

So I've manifested in my mind that I will be pregnant before 2018 is over. Of course I don't really know or can't make it happen. But within my new focus on self care my attitude is going to play a major role. I feel really good and confident in saying and believing that it will happen in 2018. Only good juju and good vibes over here.

I'm Day 3 of Sugar/Carb cleanse/detox and feeling really great with that too.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Amber- So glad to hear things are going well. I hate that I don't know how to looks at everyone's journal to see a pic. 

Dream- I had the same thought. Pregnant by the end of 2018. I was talking to a friend last night and she told me to buy fruit loops for the hubby. Make him eat them for breakfast and when he is hungry. She has had 2 people do it and they were prego in 3 months. Of course it has nothing to do with the fruit loops but taking the focus of trying so hard. It was funny to hear about it though.

AFM- just waiting for AF to go away. Nothing really exciting happening. Which is a good thing every now and then.


----------



## SunnyBe

Those long(er) term goals sound really good, I'm really rooting for you guys to get pregnant by the end of the year (with or without the help of fruit loops lol). 

Sarah, you can find Amber's journal *here*.

Tb, how's the bump?


----------



## SarahTTC3

OMG Amber he is precious!!!!! 

Thank you so much for sharing the journal, Sunny. :)


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I love your positivity. I think that's a great plan!

Thanks Sunny! I haven't been able to figure out how to add a link to my journal yet :haha: 
I guess I should start a parenting journal now though. I'm still a little in disbelief!


----------



## Dream143r

Yay for parenting journals!

I have an appt Saturday with a new Naturopath. I love my old one but the location of the office/her hours aren't the most convenient for me. This doc has great reviews as well and it closer to home. We'll see if she offers any different perspectives on things and I'll ask her to continue with my acupuncture by recommendation of my RE.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- I totally get that feeling. Infertility struggles really mess with you. If i am being honest, unless I know that the person struggled to conceive, I still get a pit in my stomach when I see pregnancy announcements. I don't know why exactly. Hang in there. I know that is easier said than done.

Dream- I hope you like your new naturopath. I am sure you will. And I applaud you on your diet. It's strange how you never know what your body needs to finally get it in gear! Wouldn't it be funny if fruit loops did it :haha: End of 2018 sounds perfect!

Amber- OMG he is absolutely perfect! You must be so in love!! Is the bfing getting better? and a parenting journal?!?! AHH this is so amazing! Im just so happy for you!

Sunny- The bump is growing! still little but is definitely looking like a preggo belly. I wasn't a fan of the "You look like you have been only eating donuts" phase of the belly lol I also felt her kick the other night. Ive been feeling the flutters sporadically but the other night there was a no-doubt-in-my-mind kick. Felt like a light poke from the inside. and a few seconds later, again in the same spot and again . But that was after I had ice cream so maybe the sugar gave her some extra energy. It was incredible. I can't wait to feel it more consistently.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls! How was everyone's weekend? 

Dream, 1 DPO today? You're so incredibly regular! Hope it works out this month. 

Tb, hahaha I totally get that too-many-donuts-phase-look lol. I kinda looked like that from 8-20 weeks or so. I'm so glad you started to feel her move (so probably a posterior placenta), best feeling in the world :D 

AFM, passed the gestational diabetes screening so that's good. The doctor did put me on iron supplements for being slightly anemic. When I looked up my actual values it seems that none of it was adjusted for being pregnant though... and after adjusting for pregnancy, everything seems just fine. Feels a bit unprofessional that they wouldn't take that into account. What is considered "normal" goes down a lot as you move through the trimesters.

Speaking of trimesters: 3rd trimester started this weekend :D


----------



## Dream143r

Yep looks like it to me, 1DPO. My new naturopath is great, I really like her. But get this, SHE'S PREGNANT! What are the odds?! I walk in and there she is with her round belly. Sigh. My first feelings are anger and jealousy thinking to myself I can't work with this woman, she's pregnant, how dare she! lol then I calmed down. She's super knowledgeable and I felt like she was asking me all the right questions. I did my first acupuncture session with her and will continue to see her weekly on Tuesdays. She also started me on this Chinese herbal tea that supports kidney and liver function.

Happy 28 weeks Sunny.

Happy 18 weeks TB.

Amber - hope you're just swooning over every second with baby. FX you can get some sleep in there too.


----------



## AmberR

Happy 28 weeks Sunny!

Happy 18 weeks Tb! 

Wow time sure is flying by! My little guy will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, what??

Dream- why did she have to be pregnant! I can see how that is so upsetting. But glad you like her and she is knowledgable!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- happy 28 weeks and 3rd trimester!! Yay! You&#8217;re in the homestretch now! Glad you passed the glucose test. I&#8217;m not sure why I&#8217;m nervous about it but I am! And perhaps your doctor just wanted to make sure you stayed on the good end of the iron intake? Idk but that is odd. 

I am amazed at how quickly it went from &#8220;oh that was real movement!&#8221; To &#8220;she&#8217;s moving like crazy&#8221;. As I lay here she&#8217;s doing somersaults or something because she literally kicked (or punched?) from one side in a line all the way to the other and then back again. It&#8217;s insane but so very cool. I play music for her and so far she does a lot of moving when listening to Ed Sheeran ha

Dream- of course that would happen. Insert eye roll. At least she ended up being great! How frustrating at first though! I hope this cycle treats you well!

Amber- how on earth has it been two weeks?! My goodness! I bet you can&#8217;t get enough of him &#55357;&#56476;
.


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, two weeks already? I can't believe it :D So glad everything is going well and you're enjoying some quality time with your little man.

Tb, ahhww that's so cute <3 Is your anatomy scan coming up soon?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good morning everyone. Everyone has been so quiet. How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dream143r

awww it has been quiet around here. I've kinda moved into another group of TTC#1 women. I love you guys obvi but all the OGs are preggo now or given birth. I def want to see and hear how your pregnancies go and I am so grateful for your continued support while I TTC but I've got a new group for the day to day chitter chatter. lol

Anatomy scan soon TB? Happy 19 weeks!

AFM - 9DPO. I've got acupuncture tonight. Always a good time.

Sarah - how you doing?

Sunny - 29 weeks - I feel like it's 4th quarter for you now. You feel the same?


----------



## SunnyBe

It has been quiet :( Hope we'll soon all be able to move on to pregnancy groups instead of TTC group, but I completely understand Dream.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I totally get that. I hope you soon can move from the TTC board. My scan actually isn&#8217;t until I&#8217;m almost 22 weeks! They were so booked out it was the earliest I could get. I&#8217;m so glad I did a private one, I think I&#8217;d go crazy! 

Sarah- how&#8217;s everything with you?

Sunny you&#8217;re in the last stretch! Eek!


----------



## SunnyBe

I HATE the new layout of the forum! Couldn't even find this thread on my phone lol. Everything looks so different. 

Happy 20 weeks Tb!! Hope everyone is doing great :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

I also hate this new layout..... So weird.

I am in my 2ww. 1 week before AF is suppose to show up. Boob have been sore to the touch since last Thursday.. Trying not to read to much into it. Just waiting and trying not to test since it is so early.

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## Dream143r

Hahaha change is always hard. The new layout is very confusing to me also. But I gotta say the forum itself is far more aesthetically pleasing now. It will just take some time to get used to.

Happy 20 week TB!

Happy 30 weeks Sunny!

Good Luck Sarah!

I'm CD3, on to cycle 19. 19 is DH's lucky number lol so hopefully our baby will come this cycle. heehee


----------



## tbfromlv

I had the hardest time even finding our thread lol what on earth... 

Happy 30 weeks Sunny! 

Sarah- fingers crossed- when will you test?

Dream- hey lucky number 19 let’s go! 

Our anniverywas Monday and my official half way point. Seems so strange- I feel like I was just in Prague last month! I finally have my “20 week scan” next Friday . Thank goodness I went private for an earlier one. 8 weeks to 22 weeks is a long wait to see little one!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, there's nothing wrong with testing a little early :D But I'm a bad influence when it comes to that lol ;) 

Dream, come on lucky number 19!! Doing anything different this cycle?

Tb, can't believe how time flies sometimes, 20 weeks!!! Just 10 more weeks left for me, which seems pretty insane too. How are you feeling?


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB- 20 weeks!?!? Half way! So excited for you.

Sunny- 10 weeks left?!? You are so close to holding your baby!

Dream- Crossing fingers for you too!

AFM- Boobs are still very sore. I had a tinge of blood yesterday. I know I am symptom spotting. I have lower back pain that comes on and off on the right side. My left side hurts some because of my back surgery and nerve blocks, so right pain is good. Plus when I found out I was pregnant with my son I had right side lower back pain. It was constant though. I did test yesterday morning with FMU and got a BFN. I keep trying to convince myself that all this can be other stuff and this isn't my month. When I looked at when we DtD, it was in our window and we got 2 in. I really just don't want the disappointment if AF shows Sunday or Monday. Maybe test again this afternoon, tomorrow morning, or Friday morning. The only thing I know for sure is that my boobs are never this sore/heavy before AF. If y'all can talk me down off the cliff it would be appreciated. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha symptom spotting can be a curse and a blessing. You don't want to get your hopes up, but at the same time, it's kinda nice if you notice things that are different compared to BFN cycles.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah I get the symptom spotting and getting hopes up. It’s hard because on one hand you want to stay positive and hopeful, but on the other hand you don’t want the hurt of a bfn to be stronger. I hope all these new symptoms are a sign bfp is coming any day now!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Well a very disappointing day for me. AF showed up 4 days early. I started cramping real bad last night and was hoping it was from implantation. This morning I woke and she is here. Light but her. I guess that explains why my boobs have been sore for a week. This makes this cycle only 27 days compared to my 31 or 32. Not sure why this cycle is shorter. Anyways moving on.... :)


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry for AF Sarah!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thanks Dream. I know everyone understands how it feels. Still sucks. Trying not to cry at my desk or cuss anyone. I would love to go home and shut out the world at this moment.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh no :( So sorry to hear that Sarah. I hate how our body fools us sometimes. I remember my first cycle after stopping the pill was exactly like that. That's when I decided to start temping and do OPKs because I just couldn't handle not knowing and being surprised by AF. Hope you're taking good care of yourself the next couple of days. Sending hugs!


----------



## AmberR

Hello ladies! Hope all is well!

Sarah- so sorry AF showed up :( Hoping for a BFP for you soon!

Dream- your DH lucky number 19, must be a good sign! Fingers crossed so much for you!

Tb- happy 21 weeks! Did you have your anatomy scan?

Sunny- happy 31 weeks!

Gosh, time is flying by! We have a lot of appointments in the next week so will be kept busy! Oh, I started a parenting journal- link in my signature :)


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Amber! Good to hear from you. Glad to hear things are going well with you. 

CD11 here - negative OPK, just waiting for go time


----------



## SunnyBe

Can't believe little Leon is already > a month old Amber!! How are the two of you doing?

Dream, I bet you'll get a + today or tomorrow. This has got to be your cycle!!!

Tb, how are you? You have your anatomy scan coming up right?

AFM, not much going on. Still doing okay, no real pregnancy complaints. Hope that trend continues right into labor ;) We have our hospital tour and classes this weekend. Things are getting real!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Hospital tours and classes sounds like SO much fun! Enjoy.

TB - yea its gotta be coming up soon the anatomy scan right? I think you said 22 weeks.

Sarah - How you doing?

I'm CD12, negative OPK. Acupuncture tomorrow. Good times.


----------



## tbfromlv

Any day now Dream! I’m feeling so good about this! How’s the cleansing and diet and all going? Are you still going to acupuncture?

Amber- good to hear from you! How is he 5 weeks old?! Sheesh time really is flying. 

My anatomy scan is Friday! Cant wait! 

Sunny- I don’t know where you are in FL but I’m hoping you guys are ok? That storm looked awful.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow, can't wait to hear about the scan tomorrow.

Yes, still doing acupuncture. Going after work today actually. CD13 = Negative OPK. I should get a positive by Saturday I'm thinking.


----------



## SunnyBe

Still no positive yet Dream? Maybe it's a good thing if you're O-ing a bit later than usual since it's different from the BFN cycles.

Amber, tell me about the practical things of the first couple of weeks of parenthood. Does Leon still fit in newborn size diapers? Any clothing recommendations? 

Sarah, hope you're doing okay!!

Tb, ahh thanks for checking. We're far enough away from the area to not have noticed any effect of the storm. So sad for the people up in the Panhandle though :( You must be so excited for the scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## Dream143r

Oh yes still keeping up with my nutrition and exercise as well. I splurged at Thanksgiving but I'm back on track now. Still working out 3 days a week. I've actually not lost any weight at all and I'm in week 5 of my program but my body has changed a lot. I've lost inches everywhere hips, chest, waist and thighs but the scale remains the same because I'm actually putting on muscle.

I'm also still keeping up with my essential oils, baths and relaxation breathing in the evenings.

We decided to wait until the December cycle to do the last IUI. Way to sort off close off the year either with a BFP or putting that chapter behind us and getting ready for a new year with IVF.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so excited for your anatomy scan tomorrow!!

Dream- nice work! I always gain weight but lose inches when working out. Building muscle is where it's at! I need to focus more on the relaxation part of keeping my body healthy though!

Sunny- I would say be prepared to feel like you have no idea what you are doing, but you will learn along the way. Trust your instincts! All babys are different so what works for someone else might not work for you and that's ok!

Leon is still fitting in newborn diapers. He's only about 8 lbs still! Considering he dropped to about 6 lbs after birth though he is doing ok. He's in a very low percentile but his pediatrician said his weight gain and growth are good following his own growth curve. I can't wait until he gets a bit more chunky though! I have found the easiest as far as clothes go are the zip up footie pajamas. He pretty much lives in those lol!


----------



## Dream143r

CD14 and the OPK is darkening up. It was almost the same as the control this AM. If I test this evening I suspect it will be positive by then,


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Amber! Already looking forward to it all. On the other hand, being pregnant seems so much easier though lol. No diaper changes, baby is automatically fed/dressed haha. I'll try to enjoy those last couple of weeks for sure. Glad to hear the pediatrician is happy with his personal growth curve, that should be all that matters anyway. I'm sure he'll chunk up in no time :D

Dream, yay!! Go catch that egg. Seems like you're doing a great job with working out and taking good care of yourself. Do you feel that you have more energy etc.?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay Dream! Go get it! I’m really proud of you. And yeah the scale doesn’t really matter when it comes to diet and exercise because of that beautiful muscle! I bet you’re feeling pretty great too!

Amber- sounds like little man is doing just fine. I don’t think anyone ever knows what they are doing lol you just gotta do what you feel is right/best. I bet it’s phenomenal though!

Afm- today was scan day! Baby girl was moving all around and trying to get away from the ultrasound lol she hates the Doppler and this ultrasound tool.. always kicking it or trying to escape, like she wants her privacy! She stretched out and moved every way possible. We watched her flip from back to stomach which was super cool to watch. Hopefully everything was good because the tech doesn’t say anything. Everything looked good to me though! :)


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful scan pictures tb! How neat you were able to see her move. Leon didn't really move positions much so I didn't get to see that in the scans, but we did see his eyes open and close on one of the later scans, it was so crazy!


----------



## SunnyBe

So cute Tb!! It's so funny to see how these babies seem to have their own personalities already, even before they're born. Ours also goes crazy during those doppler visits, almost to the point where I think she's gonna come right out through my belly lol. When will you get the results?


----------



## Dream143r

Adorable TB! Happy 22 weeks


----------



## Dream143r

for fun here's this morning's OPK


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow!! Your OPK's always look so extremely awesome Dream. Hope this is the one!


----------



## tbfromlv

My app was updated with the ultrasound results and everything came back normal and healthy! She’s measuring right on track but her cerebellum is measuring ahead :haha: I’m going to have a smarty pants I’ve decided.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that can be seen from space! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dream143r

Don't remember if we've talked about this but have either of you started thinking about names?

We got 1 more BD in last night. Calling it 1DPO today. Waiting game now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, that's great news :D Was this your last ultrasound? 

Dream, no testing until at least next Thursday, right? We're set on the name(s) we picked, but won't be telling anyone until after birth :D We didn't want to deal with everyone's input because there will always be someone who makes an insensitive remark right when you have your name picked out. So we decided to keep it private until little girl makes her entrance.


----------



## Dream143r

Yes, next Thursday at least for testing. No earlier.

Name - Ahhh okay that makes sense. I get that. I had a boy name picked out for literally years. Still love it to this day. But DH poo pooed it a few months ago. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes, I’ve had the same name picked since i was 12... so 20 years I’ve loved it lol when I met DH I told him early on “if we get married and have a daughter one day it will be this” he liked it so it works haha I don’t mind sharing: it’s Kaydence. I’ve not even met one in 20 years until this year lol I was going to be like you Sunny, not tell until later and if it were to be a boy I would have. But most people close to me already have heard my name choice for a girl for many years haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Very cute Tb! Haven't met anyone with that name either. Just looked it up and it's right around #500 in popularity if you look at the US census data for 2017 (Popular Baby NamesPopular Baby Names). Coincidently, we're also close to the 500 spot with the name we picked lol.

Dream, what made him change his mind about the name? Do you have a girls name picked out too?


----------



## Dream143r

Well my boy name was Denzel, (yes as in Washington lol) but DH says he knows a few guys by that name who are "losers" so he doesn't like it lol.

No girl names in mind because we team blue 100% but if I did have a girl I would probably give her a boy name. I like girls with boy names. If that were the case we would probably stay quiet like you Sunny cause I'm sure plenty of people would have something to say about her name being too boyish.

TB - I love Kaydence, very nice!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Wow so much as been going on since I was away. Been so busy at work that I haven't been able to check in.

Sunny- You were asking Amber about what clothes to get... I personally loved the gowns. They are so easy to pull up and change then pull them back down. My ex-hubby hated them because he was a boy but once he had to change him in a button up one he changed his mind.

TB- I loved the pictures and glad the scan came back great! I love the name as well!

Dream- crossing my fingers for you!

AFM- Just taking it easy. Not testing or doing temp. Just DtD when we want. From the app I should be getting close and we were kid free this weekend so I am hoping that we hit the window. It says O day is Thursday. I haven't noticed any CM so not really sure. If I tell my hubby it is the week he gets cold feet and doesn't do anything with me. So I just don't say anything anymore. He knows how much I want one but I think he would honestly be just fine if we didn't have one together. I know he is doing it for me. I also know that he will change his mind when he gets to experience it all. His son's mom didn't let him be included in anything while she was pregnant. Then after Mason was born they split when he was 2 months. So he only saw him every other weekend. He has been living with us for the past 3 years, and so much happier. I know he is just scared cause it a baby and money to raise the baby. All the worries of a Dad. :) I know that things will happen when they are suppose too. I am not good at being patient though, but I am trying.


----------



## Kaywilks

jmack54 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am 31 and went off birth control about 2 months ago now. Haven't had any luck yet but am ttc #1. I am currently only 2dpo so it is the TWW for me! Would love to buddy up with anyone else who is trying!
> :hugs::hugs:


Hi Jmack54! I'm also TTC and came of birth control 2 months ago! This is my second cycle and would be my first baby. I was so hopeful this month I really did feel so different but AF arrived this morning whilst I was at work so I am currently sitting at my desk trying not to burst into tears. It's so stupid isn't it but my god I feel like such a let down :( Hope your journey is going a little smoother and wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Kaywilks - Jmack hasn't been to this thread in a while but welcome and good luck with your next cycle!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, thank you!! We have a couple of gowns and they look so handy (and beyond cute lol). I'm sure your DH will feel much different once you do get that BFP, especially since he kinda missed out on the whole being involved during pregnancy part with Mason. Hope this is your month :)

Welcome Kaywilks!


----------



## Dream143r

Wow - 33 weeks Sunny. Does it feel like it's flown by? Seems that way to me.

Happy 23 weeks TB!

CD25 and 8DPO - Waiting and waiting over here. I'm getting excited for Christmas. Not the cold, but I love the holiday season. We got our tree last weekend and it's taking a lot of restraint not to put it up yet.:xmas9:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Dream. I’m anxious for your test day! It would be so great to get your BFP instead of worrying about IUI or IVF! (It will be great no matter how or when but I think you catch my drift!) 

Sunny 33 weeks- wow she could potentially be here in 4 more weeks!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I know!! She'd be considered "term" in just 3 weeks and 3 days, what?!?! Are you getting started on the nursery and the likes?

Dream, I so wish that you get that BFP before the holiday season starts. Can you imagine, setting up that tree with a little one inside you? After all these months of trying, you _really _deserve this! If you get a BFP this week you'll be about 12 weeks pregnant around Christmas :D 

I wonder how our Christmas will be this year. Both our parents will be visiting and they'll do all the cooking, so that's easy. I hope we get around to buying a (fresh) tree before I go into labor so that it'll really feel like Christmas once we get home from the hospital. We bought a couple of cute Christmas outfits for her that are just way too cute. I'll have to keep those outfits in mind during labor to keep me going hah.


----------



## SunnyBe

It's been so quiet here! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Sunny.

CD8 -just waiting. lol


----------



## AmberR

Hey everyone! Hope all is well!

Sunny- I can't believe you are almost full term! Time is flying that's for sure.

Dream- sorry AF got you. Hugs! Praying for a BFP for you as a Christmas gift this year!

Tb- how are you feeling? Almost 3rd trimester already!!

We have been doing well. In the last week or so he has gotten much better at nursing so I'm hoping we will see an improvement! He was 8 lbs 7 oz at his 2 month appointment, so he's gaining weight just on the low end of normal. Will recheck his weight next week and am hoping to see an imporvement!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Amber great to hear from you. Glad you guys are doing well. wow, 2 months already. 

CD9 here, just hanging out. Unfortunately I've come down with some flu like symptoms. Stuffy nose, sore throat. Blah. Just what I need right. Anyways, hoping it passes quickly.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, sorry you're not feeling well. Hope the flu/cold stays away. When are you planning on putting your Christmas tree up?

Amber, glad to hear Leon is nursing well. I'm sure his weight will pick up soon. Have you thought about a scale to use at home to monitor? We're planning on using our kitchen scale (goes up to ~15 pounds) for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Dream143r

Christmas tree - maybe this Sunday! Is that crazy? lol


----------



## tbfromlv

My class this year is so tough! We had conferences the last two weeks and having 30 kids makes those drag on. I’m literally counting down the days until her due date. Not just for the obvious reasons but I need away from this stressful group sooner than later. I hate saying that because I normally love my job and my classes but this class is something else :(

Everything pregnancy wise is great. Doctor said I’m measuring exactly on and my ultrasound from last month looked perfect. Confirmed my suspicions on a posterior placenta. He said she’s definitely not a large baby so probably just average sized (my brothers and I were and so were DH and his siblings: all 7lb babies) so that’s good. I’ve been listening to an audiobook on natural childbirth because I’d like to avoid epidural if possible but I am also aware of unforeseen events changing my “plan”. 

Sunny- you are right there! I’m so excited for you? Are you getting uncomfortable?

Dream- is this an IUI cycle?


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh I must have replied before reading everyone else’s response!

Amber- so good to hear from you! Glad to hear BFing is getting better! First Christmas with a Little one!!

Dream- I’m usually an advocate for waiting until thanksgiving (here lol) but this year I want to do it ASAP. For one, we put it off so long we only had decor up for about a week before Christmas and probably less... that didn’t even include a tree! So I want to make up for it this year! I say do it! Maybe the Christmas Cheer will bring you a Christmas BFP :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, haha not crazy at all! I love the smell of fresh trees but getting one now and expecting it to last through Christmas is just wishful thinking lol. So I think we'll wait until early December to get one.

Tb, 30 kids!! I can't even imagine... 30 kids AND a stressful group doesn't sound fun. 
I'm also hoping to go without an epidural, and instead give nitrous oxide a chance. Let's see if I still feel that way once labor start rolling in ;)


----------



## AmberR

Dream- sorry you are coming down with something. Hope you feel better soon! I don't think it's ever too early to decorate for Christmas- it's my favorite holiday!

Tb- wow that's a lot of kids for one class! Glad everything pregnancy wise is going well though!

Sunny- we tried using our kitchen scale but it's just a small digital one so didn't work very well. I've been weighing myself and then weighing again while holding him to get a rough estimate- at least lets me know that he is gaining! He's growing out of most newborn clothes and I think we will need to start using size 1 diapers here soon so all good signs!


----------



## SunnyBe

Seems like he's doing just fine Amber!! How long is your maternity leave again, you had quite a few months right?


----------



## AmberR

Yes, I am lucky enough to have five months off, including the couple weeks before he was born. My first day back at work will be Jan 21st. It's already half way over, I can't believe how fast it's going!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Happy 26 weeks.

Sunny - Happy 36 weeks, just days away from full term!

No, not an IUI cycle quite yet. Our last natural attempt of 2018. If this cycle is a bust I'll call in my next CD1 for the final monitoring/IUI cycle. Today is CD14, negative OPK. I'm guess I'll get a positive around Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, wow that's amazing!! I bet it just flies by though. How are you feeling? Fully recovered yet?

Dream, I was days away from starting my IVF-FET cycle when I got my positive. I'm keeping everything crossed you'll be just as lucky as I was.


----------



## tbfromlv

That’s so nice Amber. It’s so messed up that women in the US generally get crap for maternity leave! I counted school days from her due date until the end of the school year and I have enough sick days for 5 snow days added to the end (or 5 days earlier than her due date!) but I am also using my short term disability which will give me about 70% of my pay. So depending on when she comes I’ll have 5.5-6 months off too. I’d love longer though :(

Dream- I was about to comment about Sunny’s luck but then I saw she said something! She was literally getting things ready for her next round when suddenly BFP! I know it’s hard to feel hopeful, but I do encourage you to stay positive. It helps the heart and mind. And even if it’s nothing, I like to put positivity out into the universe! Fingers toes legs and arms crossed for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great Tb! You'll have a lot of time to enjoy the newborn phase. Will she go to daycare afterward? 

I don't know how to describe my "maternity leave" as I/we work from home. Told the bosses I won't be working until the end of the year, but after that I'll definitely have to at least check my email once in a while etc. Wish I could just not do any of that for a couple of months, but that just wouldn't fly. But she'll at least be with us in our home office for snuggles, feedings and diaper changes lol.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- my recovery went really well. I would say I felt pretty much back to normal physically by 3 weeks. I haven't gotten back to exercising like I was since breastfeeding has been a struggle and I choose to spend any free time getting as much sleep as possible! I have been trying to take walks which helps a lot though. That's nice that you work from home, although I can see how it may be difficult to balance! I find that the days go by so fast but I look back and haven't really done anything all day. Lol!

Tb- yes maternity leave in the US is crap. I couldn't imagine going back to work after 6-8 weeks like some people have to. I was lucky to get paid at 60% for 8 weeks with my short term disabilty. I was also able to save up PTO to pay for the majority of the rest of my time off. So nice you will be able to have that much time off as well!

DH will be with Leon most days when I'm working. Also my step-mom and dad have offered to baby sit when needed as my DH works a rotating shift of two 12 hour days shifts, then two 12 hour night shifts followed by 4 days off. I'm hoping one of these days he will be able to get a job with better hours and schedule. I'm also waiting to go part-time at work. I work three 12 hour day shifts and when I go to part-time it will only be two 12 hour shifts.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so glad to hear that your recovery went fast and smooth Amber! It's good to hear that a c-section doesn't necessarily mean that you'll be out of the running for 6 full weeks. Hope you'll be able to go part-time soon and DH finds a job with less taxing hours because that sounds really tough!

Dream, + OPK I see? How do you feel about not temping? I can imagine it's a lot less stressful. When will you test?

AFM, had my Group B Strep test yesterday and will get the results next week. 30% tests positive and will need antibiotics for ~4 hours during labor, which means going to the hospital sooner. I really hope it's negative! Cervix has softened a bit but no dilation yet. I think I'll skip the cervical checks until week 38/39. They don't tell you that much anyway.


----------



## Dream143r

Guys! I leaking EWCM! This has NEVER happened. Not in 20 cycles. I think the consistency of actually taking care of my health and nutrition is actually working. I could really be making changes to my reproductive health. Will I get pregnant, who's to say? But i'm pretty stoked about this nonetheless. I've always had to check internally and would sometimes see a hint or small amount of EWCM but nothing like this. I'm so happy. Even if we can't conceive naturally I know I'm in a better place now for our next IUI or IVF. 

Its CD17 and O day based on my blazing positive OPK yesterday afternoon. We will BD tonight, which could possibly be too late I guess. But we're sticking with the EOD schedule this cycle. Acupuncture this afternoon after work. The DH and I are going to see Russell Peters with my BFF and her hubby. Should be a fun night. Maybe I'll get drunk, just sayin.

Funny you bring up temping Sunny. I thinking about picking it back up again. But for no good reason. I've learned as much about my body from temping as there is to know. I don't see the added benefit at this point, which is why I stopped. I've been lucky enough to have very steady temps, they always did exactly as they were supposed to. I kinda really want to have temps for when I do finally get a BFP though. Is that weird. I want to be able to have my BFP chart with temps. lol what difference does it make? I dunno. Haven't decided yet but I may dust it off for December if this cycle ends in BFN.

I will test at 10DPO earliest. I've been fairly good with that lately and not testing any earlier. 

FX for a negative test Sunny! <-- That sounds weird to say.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a great sign Dream!!! Whatever you're doing seems to be working :D Thanks for reminding me to download my fertility friend chart, because yes, it is definitely a fun "memorabilia" to keep of your pregnancy. Seeing the temp STAY up for once instead of dropping. Hope yours will look like that as well this cycle.


----------



## AmberR

That is so awesome Dream! Everything crossed for a BFP for you!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Congrats on being full term! 37 weeks is that right?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Dream! It's "early" full-term. It's hard to imagine she could technically be born any day now, doesn't feel like it at all! 

Is your Christmas tree up yet? Pics please :D


----------



## Dream143r

Yep! we put it up Saturday night while drinking spiked hot chocolate and watching Home Alone. I'll take some pics tonight. :xmas9:


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! I love hearing that your body is doing exactly what you want! Fingers crossed for you guys!!!

Sunny happy full term!! Anything going on?


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol dream we are putting ours up this Saturday while watching home alone as well! No spiked drinks though unfortunately lol


----------



## AmberR

Woohoo 37 weeks sunny!!! So exciting :)

Gosh I guess I need to talk to DH about getting a tree next week. I can't believe Thanksgiving is just a few days away!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Can't wait to see it Dream :D Love the Home Alone tradition while setting up the tree lol. We usually watch Elf at least once around Christmas. 

Tb, only a few more days until you hit that third trimester! How are you feeling? 

Amber, your first Thanksgiving as a family of three :) So precious. Hope Leon is doing well!

Sarah, are you still around? Any updates?


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek sunny you could be seeing baby girl any day now! Christmas will be extra special for you!

Amber so wonderful to have Leon this year for the holidays! They will forever contain some extra love now!!

Afm- all is great. Can’t complain other than staying asleep lol. It takes more effort to turn over in the night so I guess this is life now haha. We are going to do the 4d ultrasound this weekend and baby shower is next weekend so that’s really exciting! I cannot wait until February! 

Dream- how’s that 2ww going?


----------



## Dream143r

I had a really crap day yesterday. I was just foul. Angry and sad about everything. BUT good thing I had a acupuncture appointment booked for after work. I felt much better after that and went home to a relaxing evening on the couch with my first born son. (My cat, Guess Marciano)

Today is CD25 and 8DPO, I feel like the TWW is finally starting to move along now. I'll test Sunday at the earliest but if I can I'll wait till Monday even.

Oh, here's a pic of my C'mas tree finally.


----------



## SunnyBe

That looks gorgeous Dream!! I hope you're feeling a bit better, cats sure have a way of lifting your spirits :) I'm keeping everything crossed for a BFP tomorrow (or whenever you'll decide to test). You so deserve it!

Tb, how was the ultrasound? Hope you'll have some cute pics to share :D Glad to hear you're still managing.

Hope everyone (well, for those of us in the US) had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I’m jealous of that tree! We got everything up this year.. shuts haven’t decorated the tree yet lol. We are still doing better than last year when we got decor up about a week before Christmas :haha: I’m sorry you haven’t been in the best mood. I can understand. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow or Monday or whatever day you actually decide to test!


Here are a few photos from the ultrasound. (They are from my mom taking a picture of the screen so if they aren’t clear- that’s why!) she was holding her ear most of the time and didn’t want to face the camera for a bit, but when DH talked to the belly, her eyes opened right up and she turned . It was sweet. 

.


----------



## SunnyBe

She looks so cute Tb!! Love it!!! Happy third trimester :D


----------



## Dream143r

TB - She's adorbs.

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I tested yesterday at 10DPO and got this......................................



At this point I'm just in complete shock. Still don't really believe it. DH was like "what does this mean?" lol I'm pretty sure he's still in shock as well I don't even know what do do with myself. I took the cheapies first and it came up on the ultra sensitive right away. I'm like whoa, that can't be real. I dipped the FRER and the line so clear and pink, like not even close to a squinter. I decided to take the digis cause I knew that would be easier to convince DH, he always says the lines don't make any sense. Voila! positive on both brands. I'm undeniably pregnant. Can't believe it.



DH was still sleeping while I was in the bathroom taking all 900 of these tests. When he woke up he said he was going to the barber. So I let him go so I could prepare my gift to tell him. I bought this onesie almost 2 years ago when I though TTC would be a breeze. I figured 3 months tops. lol 



Under the onesie is a pair of sneakers. DH bought us matching sneakers a while back and I secretly bought our baby a pair too.


----------



## SunnyBe

AHHHHHHHHH Dream!!! I was waiting for your update :D Congratulations!!! Those lines are super-duper clear for just 10 DPO and also indicate that it's likely a very strong baby. How did he respond when you gave him those "gifts". Such a cute idea. Are you (both) still in shock? Any signs/symptoms different from the other cycles? 

Again, massive congrats to both of you!!! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Sunny! and Happy 38 weeks to you! Are you uncomfortable yet?

Hubby was jaw to the floor shocked. The said " Oh man, so I don't get to do another sperm wash?!" Completely kidding of course he HATES the sperm washes. lol

Looking back at FF, I guess I had some light cramps 7DPO and I know I remember being in a really bad mood that day. Saturday night was my work Christmas party. I had way too much gin. On the Uber ride home I was having cramps again but really not thinking much of it. I've have 19 bijillion cramps since starting TTC so who cares right? I almost didn't even test Sunday, in fear of another rejection but I'm so glad I did.

I just called my gyno, have an appointment today at 2pm. I'm assuming she will send me for a blood test. Now I'm wondering if I should have waited to call. I mean my period isn't even late yet. It was due for this Friday...


----------



## SunnyBe

Not that uncomfortable (yet?) so I've been very lucky!

This was your EWCM cycle right? It seems to have really helped. Can't hurt to get your beta's checked, you don't have to wait until 12 and 14 DPO, you can get it checked on 11 and 13 as well. As long as it increases you should be good. Have you tested again today? 

I'm so incredibly excited :D


----------



## Dream143r

I was going to test this morning and then I said, nah forget it. I'm pregnant and happy. I don't wonna stress over daily line progression as we know so many factors determine the strength of a line. So I told myself I would only test every other day until my missed period and then just enjoy it.


----------



## SunnyBe

Very smart :D I guess Christmas came early this year huh!


----------



## tbfromlv

I still have to go back and read the posts but all I saw was BFP!!! I have goose bumps I am freaking out for you!! OMG! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream you are pregnant!!! I love love love the gift idea! How fun for you and your hubby! Merry freakin Christmas to you!


----------



## AmberR

DREAM!! Crying happy tears for you! Such a wonderful early Christmas present!! The little shoes are so cute! Congratulations!!!

Tb- beautiful pictures. Isn't it crazy that she is already opening her eyes and responding to your DH's voice! So amazing!


----------



## Dream143r

Amber, TB - Thanks so much! I'm for sure still in shock, like is this really happening?

copied from my journal:

I tested again today and can see clear progression. Didn't take any pics because my phone was dead before I left for work. But the Wondfo and other cheapie brand I have both showed clear progression since Sunday. The FRER looks good too, test and control line are the exact same. I'm probably going to test one more day on Thursday, 14DPO and then I'll be done with the pee sticks. 

I saw my doctor yesterday afternoon. She ordered me a whole ton of blood work that I'm going to go do today. She also recommended I get a flu shot. I def don't get one every year but I have a couple times. She said it's recommended in pregnancy and since I'm not against them per say I'll just do it. I'm making DH get one too, just because. 

She gave me a req to call and book my dating ultrasound. I can book anytime between December 17th-24th. She also took my OB request and is going to send her a referral for me. 

My doc also gave me a prescription for Diclectin to be filled only if I need it. Hopefully not.

That's about it, she asked me for a urine sample, just as a formality. I should hear from the OB at some point to book my first appointment with her around the 12 week mark.

Since we will have our dating scan before Christmas, if all looks good I'm thinking we will probably tell our parents on Christmas day.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- that’s what I had to do. Once I had clear progression, I stopped. I think I went as far as the day my AF would be due and then I just looked at Betas and tried to relax! 

How fun!! Are you going to do something cute or just tell them? That was always the only downside to IVF. My family knew I was doing it and when I would know if it was successful. plus I think some of them had a misconstrued idea of ivf and they thought it was 100% chance lol so it was exciting but they weren’t surprised per say.

I am so happy for you I had to tell DH and I told my mom :haha: She knows about this group so it was fitting! We are all excited for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so happy that you get to see your little babe before Christmas!! Do your parents know about your TTC-struggles? It'll be the best Christmas gift ever.


----------



## Dream143r

My dating scan is booked!!!! December 21st at 4pm. I'm guess based on O I'll be 7+1.

Can we see or hear a heartbeat at that stage?!

My mom knows we have been trying for a while she also knows we had a few failed IUIs. I kind of pushed her in the dark the past 6 months or so though because she was starting to bug me a bit. Obviously her intentions are nothing but pure but people who haven't been through infertility simply don't get it and often say the wrong things.

DH family, we never came out and told them but they probably assumed. There's no real reason for us to be waiting and they know how much we want kids.

A old friend of mine does custom print designs on clothing and novelty items. So I've asked her to make a couple onesies for us. We will give them to the grandparents, whenever we tell them. It will simply say "Baby Coming Summer 2019"


----------



## SunnyBe

You should be able to see a heartbeat at 7-ish weeks so that sounds perfect! Love the idea of gifting them onesies, so cute :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that’s a great idea! And yes you will probably see a heartbeat! I was 6+4 when I went for mine and saw that little flicker! So exciting what a wonderful Christmas gift!

Quick update here... I passed the gestational diabetes test lol so that’s good! Baby girl is trying to get head down so she is currently “oblique” so she’s head down diagonally. Of course I had to read about it and what moves I can do to help her along (if necessary) that I can start in a couple of weeks :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, yay for passing the GD-test! Will you have weekly visits from now on? Hope she settles head down soon, seems like she's already halfway there lol. 

Dream, how are you feeling (better get used to that question haha!)? Do you get your results back today?


----------



## Dream143r

Guys talk to me about NIPT. What are your thoughts on it. It's not covered in Ontario and will cost about $500 my fam doc told me, but it's totally optional. I think you did it right Sunny? 

I'm so lucky to have you pros to ask about these things. Thank you!

TB - yay for passing the gestational diabetes test, that's a nice relief.

My doc called me yesterday afternoon to say my blood work looked perfectly fine, no concerns. She doesn't take quantitative HCG because it was a natural unassisted pregnancy. She said she would if I pushed but I love and trust my doctor and for this case I think she was right. I don't want to stress about HCG numbers doubling perfectly and lets say they were going down, there's nothing I could do about it anyways. I'm totally on board with ignorance is bliss. There will be plenty for me to stress about coming up I'm sure right? lol

I'm feeling okay, my boobs are SO HEAVY and firm. Other than that a get little pressure or pulling/stretching feeling that lasts about 2 seconds a few times throughout the day. Pretty much it. I have acupuncture this afternoon. Haven't seen my ND since my BFP so I'm excited to tell her the news!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream it wasn’t covered for me either and I skipped it. Kind of on that same level of things out of your control, I figured (God forbid) if anything was wrong, I couldn’t change it anyway. But everything has appeared wonderful since!

That was my big thing right after- the boobs! It hurt to walk down the hall some times! :haha: I was lucky enough not to have any real morning sickness, just a little queasy if I didn’t eat often enough. And the food aversions made that more difficult! I hope you don’t get morning sickness , or at least not bad! 

Your ND is going to be so thrilled! I am going to be seeing the chiropractor at my ND office starting next week (maybe that will help baby move all the way down).

And Sunny, I see my doctor now every two weeks. Then starting January, every week. And have you been feeling any kind of contractions? Has doctor checked on your cervix or anything yet? Your little girl is going to be here literally anytime! I hope you don’t leave us hanging for too long lol


----------



## Dream143r

TB - yes that's exactly how I feel, it's not like we could do anything about it, if there were something wrong. What has us even debating it is the incredible impatience to find out if it's a boy or girl lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Love the ticker!! 

Lol I felt exactly the same just wanted the gender! Haha but at that cost you might as well do the sneak peak test for like $100


----------



## AmberR

Tb- yay for passing the GD test! That's great she's working her way head down!

Sunny- getting close! How are you feeling? So excited for you!

Dream- woohoo for the ticker!! I initially skipped the genetic testing. Then we decided to do additional testing after the anatomy scan showed some abnormalities. I think all the testing caused more stress than anything. The cell-free DNA test was the most helpful as it is very accurate (I think 98%) and gives the gender as well. It's a hard decision for sure! If you are wanting it mainly for the gender, then I would wait for the anatomy scan since the testing is so spendy. I know it's hard to wait though!!


----------



## Dream143r

Yea DH and I are feeling like it's basically just a cash grab. Still undecided but I think we're leaning more to skipping it and just waiting. 

Countdown starts now. 3 weeks today till I see my little dude. That's what we're calling "him". Dude.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayy a ticker!!!! What are you gonna do if it's a girl Dream :D You know there's a 50% chance of that happening ;)

Just to give you a different perspective; for me, NIPT was an absolute no-brainer. I would have been way too stressed out if I didn't get it done, possible still be stressed now since they test for a lot of things that can't be seen on an ultrasound and you'd have to wait until after birth to find out. Even though you can't change the outcome, you can still prepare yourself the best way you can if the results come back and show that the baby has some sort of abnormality. By the time the baby is born, hopefully you've come to "accept it" and learn as much about the condition as you can and how to deal with things. Another advantage of NIPT is the accuracy of the tests. There are a lot of women (like Amber) who go through a lot of stress and unnecessary testing after a false positive on a standard ultrasound that just aren't that accurate. 

I don't like to spend money, but the piece of mind it brought us = priceless lol. I still haven't gotten a final bill. The insurance company got quoted >2k and rejected it, but I know they won't bill you more than $250-350 (forgot the exact $) if you call them and tell them you're paying out of pocket.

AFM, no contractions. I was checked at 36 weeks and my cervix was still closed but started to soften. It's not that great in predicting when you'll go into labor so I think I'll just wait until week 40 to get checked again.


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks for the other side of thinking on the NIPT Sunny. I appreciate that. More to think about and discuss with DH.


----------



## tbfromlv

Had our baby shower yesterday! Guys, it was so incredible to be celebrating your OWN baby. I’m just on cloud 9!


----------



## Caa

jmack54 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am 31 and went off birth control about 2 months ago now. Haven't had any luck yet but am ttc #1. I am currently only 2dpo so it is the TWW for me! Would love to buddy up with anyone else who is trying!
> :hugs::hugs:

Here with you but 16po. !!


----------



## SunnyBe

Caa, that was posted nearly 2-years ago ;) Good luck though!!!

Tb, ahhh glad it was perfect :D Were you able to cross a lot of stuff off your list after the shower? Happy 29 weeks!

Dream, love seeing the progress stamp ticker! Already at 12% today, woohoo :D How are you feeling?


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 29 weeks TB. That's great the shower went well.

Happy 39 weeks Sunny - this really is the final stretch now. so exciting.

lol if It's a girl i'll still call her dude, more of an endearment term then gender specific. Dudette isn't nearly as cool.

So DH is completely uninterested in the NIPT.... so looks like we're probably not doing it. I'm feeling pretty regular. Except pooping. Nobody told me pooping would be this hard. It's very eventful. I'm just trying to keep my water and fibre intake up to help move things along best I can.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm a sane human being I swear it. I know I can/should stop testing but I can't help it. Still testing EOD. Almost out of tests now though so that's good!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning All!!!

I have missed so much since I have been away. Taking a little break from it all. The Hubs is at his busiest at work so we are lucky to have anytime together right now!

Dream--- OMG!!! I am crying for you right now!!! Seriously I am so excited for you! This was the best news for me to see this morning! Congrats!

Tb- You very own baby shower!!!! It is getting so close for you!!!

Sunny- Almost there!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!

Was just stopping by real quick, work is calling my name!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks so much Sarah


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- yes lots of things crossed off! The one benefit of having kids later than everyone else is they also get it so they didn’t get me just a ton of 0-3 month clothing lol 
Happy 39 weeks! If it came down to it, would you let your doctor induce, or is that a “no thanks” kind of thing?

Dream those tests look great! I did the same thing because I had one left lol and the bathroom thing- yes at first it’s rough, then it got better.. now it’s becoming rough again lol but not terrible (yet?)


----------



## SunnyBe

Good to see you Sarah!!

Dream, hope you're almost out of tests lol ;) I completely understand though. After all those months of just seeing that single line, it's pretty cool to be staring at two lines.

Tb, yeah I'm open for induction. I'd rather avoid it of course but I definitely don't want to reach that 42-week-mark, which brings with it all kinds of other potential problems. They won't induce before week 41 though so still a bit of time left.


----------



## Dream143r

How are you making out sunny?

5 weeks is so much more comforting than 4 weeks. I imagine it will feel that way every week it gets a little further along.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy 5 weeks Dream! Have you installed those baby tracking apps on your phone yet? I really liked going from poppyseed to sesame seed :D Soon enough you can't even imagine that lil' dude started off so tiny when he's kicking you in the bladder all day hah.

I'm still hanging in there. Not much going on except for lots of pressure. She's super low for sure. Two days until due, wow. I've been so lucky this pregnancy with basically zero complaints. No nausea, not really uncomfortable. Really hope yours will be like that Dream!


----------



## Dream143r

That's amazing Sunny!

I'm okay so far. My boob pain is back and my nipples are uber itchy. I oiled them up good after my shower this morning LOL. I'm not complaining. I'm in an August due date group on facebook and many already have extreme nausea and vomiting.


----------



## Dream143r

*Copied from my journal:*

Okay I'm done testing now. I told myself I would stop if I got the 3+ on the CB weeks indicator and I got it today at 5w1d. So I'm officially done with HPTs.

Now it's just a countdown until our first ultrasound on December 21st. 2 weeks today. Can't wait!

 

No major symptoms to report. I don't "feel" tired but if I lie down I fall asleep, lol. My boobs have on and off soreness and my nipples have on and off itchiness. BBs are def full and I only have 1 bra that fits right now. Didn't think I would need new ones so soon but I may have to go shopping this weekend. Other than that I'm feeling okay. I'm still seeing my ND for acupuncture 1x per week. I went yesterday. She recommends I continue weekly sessions through the first trimester. Sounds good to me since I actually really enjoy it.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats on being done testing, we're going to hold you to that you know :D Hope your symptoms stay boob-related. Have you told anyone yet, or waiting until after the scan and after you tell your parents?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny it’s crazy that your due date is here! (Tomorrow I know) but wow! When is your dr appt? Doing any ball bouncing or anything? Lol eek!

Dream that is AWESOME! so excited things are going well. Your symptoms are exactly like mine were. Right around 6 weeks is when I noticed certain foods completely turned me off. That only lasted 2-3 weeks thankfully. I’ve gone up 2 cup sizes now and that’s still before my milk comes in lol I am screwed in that! :haha: but nap as much as you can! Your body is doing a lot of work making little dude! Can’t wait for your ultrasound!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- yay for 3+ weeks on the digital test! Hoping your symptoms are mild throughout the first trimester!

Sunny- happy due date tomorrow! Can't wait for you to meet your sweet little one, and to hear all about it :)

Tb- can't believe you are almost 30 weeks. Time just seems to be flying by for me!

Sarah- hope all is well!


----------



## SunnyBe

One day past due date and still no baby. I feel cheated lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh sunny! Do you feel anything? I guess just start doing everything they say can help- bounce on that ball... walk forever, have lots of bd (new meaning !), and eat spicy foods! Ha I hope she decides to come soon! It’s crazy that it can literally happen any minute though!


----------



## AmberR

Sending labor vibes your way sunny ;) hoping for a smooth delivery soon!!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Overdue Sunny! lol

Happy 30 weeks TB.


----------



## SunnyBe

Had another check this morning, no progression at all :( Induction planned for next Monday/Tuesday, where they'll start softening the cervix on Monday night and start the real stuff on Tuesday. Not the way I was hoping this would go. I know there's still time, but with just 1 cm and 60% effacement, it doesn't look like she'll be planning her arrival anytime soon.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh man - FX she changes her mind. Are you doing any of the things people say bring on labour?


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks Dream! Tried/trying everything there is lol. Not doing much.


----------



## AmberR

Hoping you go into labor before your scheduled induction! I've heard lots of stories of ladies going from 1cm to full blown labor the same day!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Hoping she comes on her own Sunny. I was induced with mine at 39 weeks and he was still 7lbs 19 ozs. My doc never minded taking them a week early. :) I was so ready to meet him that I was totally happy with it and I stayed at 1CM for a while. Sending good thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks girls :) I guess the most difficult part is that it's not how I "imagined" it would go. I have a week to get used to the idea and I'm sure I'll be fine. Who knows, she might just show up this week after all, still possible. First timers often don't dilate until just before labor starts.


----------



## tbfromlv

Hopefully she comes on her own! 
I had an OB appointment today and she is officially head down! I thought she was, for several reasons including my need to pee more lol

Amber how’s baby boy doin?

Dream- one more week and twoish days! So excited!


----------



## Dream143r

9 more sleeps! I'm so nervous because there are quite a few women miscarrying in an August babies Facebook group I'm in. They just start bleeding and miscarry seemingly out of the blue. I'm so grateful for every day, hour, minute and second that I'm still pregnant.

Some are also starting to go for their first scans and a couple are finding out their pregnancies aren't viable etc. It's heartbreaking and impossible not to worry. I just hope and pray everyday that my little Dude in alright in there.

So I can't turn on the heat in my car anymore because it smells and makes me nauseous. I noticed it on the way home from work yesterday so I turned the heat to the lowest setting and just dealt with it. But this morning was so much worse I almost had to pull over I felt so gross. So I turned he heat completely off and drove to work in my cold car. but I felt soooo much better.

Sunny - I'm sure you will update us when you can, I hope you're busy in labour though.

TB - yay for head down!


----------



## SunnyBe

That was my biggest worry too before I had my first scan. I often checked this website. It's reassuring to see how, with each passing day, your chances of having a healthy baby go up. I think it's just the lonnnggg TTC journey that makes us feel anxious about it all. 

Tb, yayy :D Head down and in position! Can you believe you're already 30 weeks pregnant?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I totally get that. I don’t know how.. but I made myself think only positive! I just felt like “this is absolutely it and I’ll be having a full term live baby” I also used that website Sunny suggested! It did make me feel better. 
But I get it, I was a nervous wreck moments before our first scan. Slowly is gets better.

It’s weird what things make you feel gross when you’re pregnant. I couldn’t cook a lot just because things looked gross raw haha

I can’t believe I’m 30 weeks. It feels like I left Prague a short few months ago not 27 weeks ago! And in an even shorter time I’m going to have our baby girl in my arms! Amazing. 

I’m going on a tour of the birthing center we have here. I Soo want to give birth there but I’m also so nervous about not being in a hospital.. but they are 2 miles from the hospital and have an ambulance on site in the event of an emergency so it makes me feel a little better.. I figure if I have to be induced, I’ll go to the hospital.. if not.. birthing center? Idk ahhhh


----------



## SunnyBe

So exciting Tb! What's the birthing center like? Did you take a hospital tour yet, or are you planning to? Our hospital almost feels like a hybrid between the two, as they have things like hot tubs/showers, birthing balls, birthing stools, squatting bars and what not. Fetal monitoring is all wireless, rooms are private and dim lit, and you have a personal labor and delivery nurse that looks after you.

The baby never leaves your side, they do delayed clamping, and all initial checks will be carried out while the baby has skin to skin contact with mom (unless there's a problem).

One of the on-call midwives will deliver the baby and the OBGYN's only step in if there's fetal distress or if interventions are needed.

I guess I'll find out within a week if it really is as perfect as it seems ;)


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny that sounds absolutely perfect. We're still undecided on the midwife or OB route and we have appointments with both in the new year to decide. Either way though we have chose the hospital we want to deliver at. (the OB and midwives we're meeting with both have privileges there). There's a midwifery unit within the hospital so I feel like we can get the best of both worlds. All the comforting things you mentioned that typically come along with a birthing centre type atmosphere but the OBs are right across the hall should you want an epidural or have complications. The midwives also come into the OR with you if you require a C-section.

TB - I hear you on the nervousness on not being in the hospital. That was our apprehension on the midwives in the first place. Let us know how the tours go. Seems like that centre is well equipped to get you quickly to the hospital if needed, looks like you would be in very good hands.

So happy to be 6 weeks today! It feels like a major milestone. My apps are saying Dude's heart is already beating. That gives ma all the feels inside. Can't believe it.


----------



## tbfromlv

We have our hospital tour tonight. We don’t have tubs of any kind but they do have everything else (dim quiet rooms, delayed cord clamping, baby stays with you etc) But the tub is the one thing I wanted more than anything else lol that’s really the only reason I’m considering the birthing center. But there is is literally a huge master suite with a real bed and jacuzzi tub walk in shower etc. it just seems very homey! Idk but I will let you guys know what I think! If I have to be induced things may be different because I might change my mind on the no meds thing (I just hear contractions are much worse if you are induced) so I have some time to figure out what I’m doing. Just not a ton haha

Happy 6 weeks dream! That’s so wonderful that baby has a little flickering heartbeat. I am so excited for your scan! What a lovely moment


----------



## Dream143r

My miscarriage rate is out of the 'teens' today at 12.8% Woohoo! Thanks for the site Sunny, it makes me feel better.

I did a lot of sleeping yesterday I was so tired I cancelled my acupuncture appointment. I grabbed a sub on the way home cause I was starving and I put black olives on it (something I've never done in my entire life) but i was so delicious. I crawled into bed as soon as I got home and had a nice nap. Then DH came home and I could hear him all the way downstairs in the kitchen crunching and chomping on what seemed like an entire bag of chips. Every time the bag crinkled and every time he would start chewing I literally cringed. It was so disgusting. I woke up and went to get a Booster Juice smoothie, I came home drank it while watching an episode of Party of 5 then fell back asleep around 8pm and slept through the night. 

Still cooking Sunny?


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, haha that made me laugh :D I can so imagine that lol. Glad you got a bit of sleep :)

That sounds really nice Tb!! How was the hospital tour? Yeah, I'm definitely planning on getting an epidural if I have to be induced. 

Speaking of epidurals...

Just had my last prenatal appointment and I got my membranes swept. Holy sh*t, that was the most uncomfortable thing I've ever experienced. I thought people were exaggerating about how much it hurt. I'm totally considering getting an epidural, as I'm apparently a big wuzz when it comes to pain lol. 

A couple of minutes after it was over everything turned black and I almost fainted and threw up. The nurses that came in to help says that happens all the time after my the midwife sweeps someone, but that they usually also go into labor on their own not long after lol. Here's hoping that happens! 

If not, I have to be at the hospital Monday 4pm, and starting pitocin 12 hours after that.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream your story made me laugh! That’s great! Haha!

Sunny, I don’t blame you. I have a pretty Hugh pain tolerance, otherwise I’d be all about the epidural lol I can’t imagine the sweeping would feel anything but horrible! Hopefully you go into labor real soon though. Can’t wait for your baby!

Our tour went well. I do feel much better about the possibility of hospital labor and delivery but I’m still going to look at the birthing center. We will see! The hospital doesn’t do nitrous oxide but the birthing center does.. another notable difference. We will see! That tour is not until the 27th


----------



## SunnyBe

Still no baby!! Pretty nervous about the induction process, but also excited that the end is in sight. 

Wish me luck girls!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG - GOOD LUCK SUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberR

Thinking of you today sunny! So exciting that you will be holding your sweet baby soon <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny! Good luck! Can’t wait to hear about your beautiful daughter!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Can't wait to hear about the beautiful baby Sunny! Hope all is going well!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

At 7cm and loving the epidural!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh! By the time I read this she’s probably here. 

Dream you’re a few short days from your scan! How ya feeling?


----------



## SunnyBe

In my arms right now, so in love! I'll post a longer update (and pics) later, just wanted to let you know we're doing okay.


----------



## Dream143r

Yay!!! Congrats Sunny! God Bless epidurals.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny that brings tears to my eyes. So happy for you and your husband! Congrats! Can’t wait to see pics!!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Can't wait to see pictures! Congrats, Sunny!!! I know you are already in love. Take it easy and enjoy every minute.


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Sunny! Can't wait to hear about it and see pictures!


----------



## Dream143r

Each week feels like such a big deal to me. I'm just so excited to be able to see my bean tomorrow. We're no longer calling the baby Dude anymore. Now we're calling it Rick. LMAO. Cause DH and I were brainstorming names, and we've kind of decided we want a 1 syllable name. Rick was on a list and DH read it aloud as a joke but then it got funnier cause our last name is James. So his name would be Rick James. Then we said he could introduce himself everywhere as "I'm Rick James, Bitch!" bhahaah I hope you guys get the reference from that Dave Chappelle episode or else it's really not funny at all.


----------



## Jill322

Dream143r said:


> Each week feels like such a big deal to me. I'm just so excited to be able to see my bean tomorrow. We're no longer calling the baby Dude anymore. Now we're calling it Rick. LMAO. Cause DH and I were brainstorming names, and we've kind of decided we want a 1 syllable name. Rick was on a list and DH read it aloud as a joke but then it got funnier cause our last name is James. So his name would be Rick James. Then we said he could introduce himself everywhere as "I'm Rick James, Bitch!" bhahaah I hope you guys get the reference from that Dave Chappelle episode or else it's really not funny at all.

I love that lol! I can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I laughed so hard :haha: that poor poor child lol I’m so excited for your scan tomorrow! How have you been feeling?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream I just laughed so loud at work over that!!!!! I can't wait to hear about your scan either!!!!

I am so happy that I joined this group! Everyone is now pregnant or have their baby. I know my time will come soon. I love hearing about everything you are doing. I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh Dream that is too funny! When I saw Rick James I totally thought of that- my DH says that all the time. He got a good laugh out of it! So excited for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Dream143r

It's scan day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see my little Ricky!

DH was on a work trip to Chicago and was supposed to get back last night at 9pm but him and all his coworkers ended up MISSING THEIR FLIGHT! Men. The next flight he could get wouldn't have been until this afternoon and he would have missed our appointment at 4pm. So he rented a car and got home around 6am. Sheesh.


----------



## tbfromlv

Scan day! Scan Day! I can’t wait! We better be gettin. An update ASAP! 

Omg seriously??? Smart man getting a car though. What the heck. You’re reaction is it: men (insert eye roll here!) glad he made it back though. I’m sure he is also very excited for this afternoon!


----------



## Jill322

Dream143r said:


> It's scan day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see my little Ricky!
> 
> DH was on a work trip to Chicago and was supposed to get back last night at 9pm but him and all his coworkers ended up MISSING THEIR FLIGHT! Men. The next flight he could get wouldn't have been until this afternoon and he would have missed our appointment at 4pm. So he rented a car and got home around 6am. Sheesh.

 Oh wow! Good luck today!!!


----------



## AmberR

Yay scan day! Men!! Haha! Glad DH made it back in time.


----------



## Jill322

Dream143r said:


> It's scan day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see my little Ricky!
> 
> DH was on a work trip to Chicago and was supposed to get back last night at 9pm but him and all his coworkers ended up MISSING THEIR FLIGHT! Men. The next flight he could get wouldn't have been until this afternoon and he would have missed our appointment at 4pm. So he rented a car and got home around 6am. Sheesh.

 DYING to hear how your scan went! 8-[


----------



## AmberR

Dream, Since you haven't posted an update yet I'm thinking your scan did not go well. I truly hope that is not the case. I just wanted to let you know that you have been in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry guys I just got caught up with the weekend and holiday events and such. Didn't mean to leave you hanging. Our little Rick is perfect. He measured exactly on schedule at 7w1d. We got to see his heart pumping away, so magical. It was so reassuring to see. So we will for sure be telling the grandparents tomorrow for Christmas!


----------



## Jill322

Dream143r said:


> Sorry guys I just got caught up with the weekend and holiday events and such. Didn't mean to leave you hanging. Our little Rick is perfect. He measured exactly on schedule at 7w1d. We got to see his heart pumping away, so magical. It was so reassuring to see. So we will for sure be telling the grandparents tomorrow for Christmas!

How exciting! You had me on the edge of my seat for a while. Congratulations on the positive scan and Merry Christmas!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh thank God! I was in the same boat as Amber thinking that your lack of update was a bad sign.. I kept telling my husband “maybe she’s really busy- it is Christmas!” That’s so wonderful Dream! Sunny and Amber get to have their first Christmas with little ones in their arms and we get to have our little ones tucked inside! Your onesies for the g-parents are absolutely adorable. I predict many happy tears tomorrow!

Merry Christmas girls!!


----------



## AmberR

Oh Dream I am so happy to hear that!! Totally understandable to be busy with the weekend and holiday stuff! How exciting to be telling grandparents at Christmas. Merry Christmas, hope everyone has a wonderful holiday :)


----------



## Jill322

I have my first scan scheduled for next Wednesday 1/2/18. I will be 6weeks 2 day. I am so excited and nervous. I think it will be very real after we see the baby.


----------



## tbfromlv

Jill that is so exciting! I had my first scan the same time- 6w2d! I did it privately because my doctors only do 1 in the first 12 weeks and after the infertility we experienced, I couldn’t wait! That’s going to be a special moment!


----------



## Jill322

tbfromlv said:


> Jill that is so exciting! I had my first scan the same time- 6w2d! I did it privately because my doctors only do 1 in the first 12 weeks and after the infertility we experienced, I couldn’t wait! That’s going to be a special moment!

Thank you! How did the scan go for you? Since it's so early I am afraid of not being able to see anything.


----------



## tbfromlv

I thought the same thing- especially since I found out they only did the abdominal ultrasounds and not the wand. I was nervous we couldn’t see anything. But as soon as she put the device on me, there she was! Little sac with some little blob with a flickering little heartbeat! I read a ton of stories where women could not see the heartbeat until closer to 7 or 7.5 weeks so remember that too! But you should still be able to see something!


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Jill that is so exciting!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls!!

I can't believe it's been a week since I posted. I did read the boards to see how things went with Dream's scan. So excited things are looking great :D

Jill, congrats! Hope your scan goes well too, keep us posted :)

Our little girl is 8 days old! She's such a snuggle-queen and we're so incredibly in love. Can't even begin to describe how it feels to hold her close.

About birth; we went to the hospital Monday afternoon, got the Cervadil placed for 12 hours to prep the cervix and maybe start some contractions. You can imagine we didn't get much sleep that night, and I kept checking the monitor to see if I had any contractions that I somehow magically couldn't feel (wishful thinking lol).

I did get a few, but they weren't that strong or consistent. After 12 hours (Tuesday morning) they checked me again and I made zero progress, ugh. They prep me to get the Pitocin in and I start contracting regularly right away. I used the birthing ball from 7 to 12 to deal with the contractions, every other position was just uncomfortable.

Got the epidural after that. My midwife was on call that day and she broke my water when I was 4 cm I think. The epi was amazing, didn't feel a thing and it was so fun to watch those contractions on the monitor and not having to breathe through them :D

After a while though, I noticed some spots on my right side where I could feel stuff again. They upped the dose and it went away, but it kept coming back after an hour or so. I decided to wait and see what would happen if we did not up the dose. Well, that lead to me feeling everything on my right side, ouch.

They called the anesthesiologist team back in and replaced my old epidural with a new one. They must have missed a spot. At that time I was around 7-8 cm but the baby seemed to have turned sunny-side-up and wasn't doing anything to help move things along.

After many more hours of upping the pitocin and trying different positions (side, belly, other side... there's only so much you can do with an epidural lol) we had to talk about the option of getting a c-section. We agreed that if things didn't change by 10 pm, I would be scheduled for a c-section at 11. The epidural was starting to do the same weird stuff on my right side again so that pretty shitty too.

Then at final check, just before signing the consent forms for the c-section, the baby had turned! Things were moving along and I was at 10 cm in just a couple of minutes.

It was weird to push without really feeling what you're doing (except for some of that right-side pain) but I was determined to get the baby out before midnight because being born on 12-18-18 is so much cooler than being born on 12-19-18 lol. And after about an hour of pushing, she was out!

Best moment of my life!

A week postpartum and things are slowly getting back to normal (well, without the getting any sleep part lol). All the physical discomfort is pretty much gone, and I'm just 5 pounds away from my pre-pregnancy weight, didn't expect any of it going this fast.

Okay girls, someone is waking up :D Here are some pics.


----------



## Jill322

Thank you tbfromlv I will keep that in mind! Thank you so much for your input.

Thank you Amber. 

Thank you Sunny! Your daughter is beautiful, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Dream143r

Amber shes absolutely precious! Congrats!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- she’s absolutely adorable!! 
And what a whirlwind during labor. But that’s what they say right, that your labor never goes as planned! I’m so glad that you didn’t end up needing a c-section but of course if it had been necessary then so be it! I laughed at the birthdate thing. I am totally the same way! How’s BF going? 

Congrats mama! What a wonderful gift after everything you’ve been through.


----------



## Dream143r

Lol realizing I called Sunny Amber in my last post bahahaha can I blame pregnancy brain yet?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Happy 8 weeks dream! I loved baby turning into an m&m! 

I had my tour and consultation at the birthing center. My insurance covers none of it so it will be between $500-$1000 more than the hospital but also covers baby’s newborn tests/checkups through the 4th week and my postpartum appointments through 8 weeks. I don’t know what to do. I’d much rather go to the birthing center, but if I had to be transferred then I’d pay BOTH. I don’t have a ton of time to decide either. Blahhhhh


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- your daughter is absolutely beautiful!! Glad you didn't end up needing a c-section! Hope your family is settling in well. The first few weeks and months are so lovely but such an adjustment. It goes by so fast! I hardly remember the first few weeks home!

Lol Dream! You can totally blame pregnancy brain. And I've learned that it continues after delivery. I just say my son stole some of my brain cells. Haha!

Tb- I was in a similar position and early on decided to go with the hospital because insurance covered most of it. I was at least able to see the midwives which I preferred over an OB. When it came down to it I didn't have a choice due to needing a c-section! The OB who delivered my son was absolutely lovely though. I really would have liked to have used a birth center instead if I had the option. It's such a hard decision!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhhh Sunny!!! She is absolutely beautiful. 

So I’m freaking out this morning as I’m driving to work ladies.... do y’all see the line? First was taken 9do and today with FMU I got this. I am running late this morning cause I just kept staring at it. It can’t be real. Please be real.


----------



## Jill322

SarahTTC3 said:


> Ohhhh Sunny!!! She is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> So I’m freaking out this morning as I’m driving to work ladies.... do y’all see the line? First was taken 9do and today with FMU I got this. I am running late this morning cause I just kept staring at it. It can’t be real. Please be real.
> 
> View attachment 1051586
> View attachment 1051587

I see something!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you, Jill! I am sitting here at work trying not to lose my mind. I plan on running to the dollar store in just a little while and pick up a few test. I am so nervous. What is crazy is we just redid the kids game room to an adult game room... It was suppose to be the baby's room one day. How funny would it be that this happens now? My hubby will decide to add on to the house instead of losing his game room. :) I am just babbling trying to distract my mind. Sorry guys!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Trying again.., last one wouldn’t load


----------



## Jill322

SarahTTC3 said:


> Thank you, Jill! I am sitting here at work trying not to lose my mind. I plan on running to the dollar store in just a little while and pick up a few test. I am so nervous. What is crazy is we just redid the kids game room to an adult game room... It was suppose to be the baby's room one day. How funny would it be that this happens now? My hubby will decide to add on to the house instead of losing his game room. :) I am just babbling trying to distract my mind. Sorry guys!

Oh my god! That would be hilarious. I feel like it always happens when you least expect it. I see a developing line in the second one as well. :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Period is due on Monday so 3 days. Is this to early? Should I get my hopes up?


----------



## SunnyBe

Just a quick one... Omg I totally see that Sarah!!! A positive test is never too early and getting a line early on is one if the best predictors of a healthy pregnancy. Keep testing but I think this is it!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohh Sunny I was waiting for you to reply!!! You are so wise when it comes to this and if needed talked off the edge you would do it! So is it to early to go buy these cute little booties and give to the hubs tonight? I haven't said anything to him and it is KILLLING ME!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh Sarah!! Yes!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Looks like a BFP to me Sarah! CONGRATS!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Am I crazy for getting my hopes up? I don't want to be disappointed. I still haven't told Hubby cause I don't want to do it over txt or anything like that. I also have a OBGYN apt already scheduled for my annual and a recheck from the last abnormal PAP in Nov on Jan 22. He told me the best thing to happen would for me to get pregnant. So I am really hoping this is it. I just don't want to be crushed if this isn't it.


----------



## Jill322

SarahTTC3 said:


> Am I crazy for getting my hopes up? I don't want to be disappointed. I still haven't told Hubby cause I don't want to do it over txt or anything like that. I also have a OBGYN apt already scheduled for my annual and a recheck from the last abnormal PAP in Nov on Jan 22. He told me the best thing to happen would for me to get pregnant. So I am really hoping this is it. I just don't want to be crushed if this isn't it.

I think it is totally up to you! I would personally wait until I get a clearer positive, or until my period is officially missed. I tested for three days past my period before telling my husband.


----------



## AmberR

I see that line clearly Sarah! Congratulations!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I told the hubby. And he’s happy but waiting for the official missed period. He has seen me fall into a funk month after month and worried for me. So we are riding it out until Monday. I’ll continue testing though


----------



## tbfromlv

I couldn’t keep it a secret lol do you have any more testing pics?! We love those lol


----------



## SarahTTC3

Both test came out negative today. So I’m waiting for evil bitch. Kinda numb. Spent 2 hours wondering around the grocery store and crying in the car. Not sure why they would show positive then negative today.


----------



## tbfromlv

Did you use the same brand and FMU?


----------



## SunnyBe

Don't give up yet. I second Tb's comment, could make all the difference. Keeping everything crossed :hug:


----------



## SarahTTC3

I did with dollar store test and it was negative. It was a 2 pack. I waited an hour and then did the one that came with my opks. So I don’t know. So confusing. I did read a cyst could make your HCG level go up.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- when is AF due? Keep testing. Lots of things can effect lines early.


----------



## AmberR

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Sarah!


----------



## SarahTTC3

AF is due today and already showing her evil face. Maybe it was a cyst that gave me the false positives. I do go to my OBGYN on the 22nd and will talk to him about our next options. He said to try for a year and see what happens. It has been a year, not sure what the next options are but maybe we can figure out a plan. We are leaving for our family vacation on Weds to take the kids skiing and have some family time which is much needed right now. I have been in a funk all weekend and not feeling good, so it will be much needed time away. A week off of work is always a good thing. :) I hope everyone has a wonderful New Years Eve and a Happy New year! I am so grateful to all of you for responding and just being here for me. I know each of you have been through it and it has really helped me over the weekend. Much love to you all.


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Sarah. I hope your OBGYN helps you get some answers. It could also have been a chemical pregnancy. I hope your family vacation is a blast! Happy New year to you!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry Sarah :( You clearly had some hcg in your body otherwise the line wouldn't show. We've seen plenty of negatives to know what a BFN looks like, that wasn't one of em! It could be a cyst or a chemical pregnancy. Either way, I really hope you'll still be able to enjoy your vacation a bit. It will get better!! Sending lots of love :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Im just catching up. So sorry AF ended up slowing Sarah.i hope the vacation helps take your mind off things even for a short while so you can't regroup. 

Happy 33 weeks tb.

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Jill322

I have my 6 week ultrasound in about 2 and a half hours. So nervous!

Wish me luck! :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek! Good luck Jill! Can’t wait to hear about it!


----------



## Dream143r

Yay - Good Luck Jill!


----------



## Jill322

Hi ladies! So my ultrasound went alright. I was not as far along as i thought. They measured me at about 5 weeks and 5 days. We saw a yolk sac but couldn't exactly make out the baby. I will probably be going again next week.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay, your first ultrasound! I'm sure you will see a flickering heart beat next week. It's still so early :)

Happy New Year ladies! My little girl is in the middle of a cluster feeding period so she's attached to my boobs 24/7 lol. Exhausting for sure!


----------



## tbfromlv

Jill I can’t wait to hear about the next one. My little one would measure a few days behind then a few days ahead at every ultrasound- she had growth spurts!

Dream- happy 9 weeks to you and your tater tot! When is your next appointment?

Sunny- exhausting for sure! But I’m sure Soo worth it! Ahh :)

Afm- I start back at work after having almost two full weeks off (I have no idea why they couldn’t just give us Thursday and Friday this week too?!!) and I’m not looking forward to it. She’s happily squishing my bladder so I need to go just about every 15 minutes but In my profession, I can’t go pee whenever I want lol plus with this group of kids this year... I’m looking forward to her making her appearance more than ever!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm sure everything will be good next week Jill. O:)

My first midwives appointment is Monday morning at 9w4d. My first OB appointment isn't until Feb 4 at 13w4d. After that we will have to choose which care provider route we want to go. I see my fam doc next Tuesday afternoon, she's going to order my next scan and bloodwork since I don't see the OB until so late.

My ND is on vacation this week so no acupuncture for me until next Thursday.

Sunny - so nice to hear about those precious moments. Hope you can squeeze a nap in here and there though.

I got a promotion at work! Woohoo. They don't know I'm pregnant yet of course. I'll likely be transitioning to my new role in the next couple weeks and since my boss is in the States and won't see me maybe I won't mention the pregnancy until a little later lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

Things just moving right along then huh? Only a month left until you’re out of the first trimester! 

Afm I’ve been dealing with tons of Braxton-Hicks. At first it was a few throughout the day. The last 2-3 days thy have been from morning to night, sitting, laying, moving, etc doesn’t really matter. I’m definitely not dehydrated and I’m not really worried about them being real.. but it seems like they are awfully common all day. Idk, I’ll bring it up at my appointment next Friday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, congrats on the promotion! 2019 is going to be your year :D I only saw my OB once (for the first scan) after that, they planned all my appointments with the clinics' midwife, I never really had a say in the matter. That's the way they do it unless you have a complicated pregnancy. 

Tb, have you decided where you want to give birth yet? Lots to think about. Those BH contractions are encouraging, your body is getting ready. Hope your little girl will hang out a bit longer though, couple more weeks. :D

In the meanwhile, I'd say instead of preparing for labor and delivery... prepare for breastfeeding. I thought it was going to be so easy (after all, it's such a natural process) but mannnn there's a learning curve for sure! The first few days were so tough, my nipples were cracked and bleeding and there wasn't any milk yet. Sent DH to Target to buy nipple shields on day 4 and that made such a big difference. No more pain! Still, even though she's gaining weight (although she wasn't completely up to her birth weight yet the last time we were at the pediatrician's) and producing plenty of wet and dirty diapers... I'm always wondering if she's getting enough. 

I pump once or twice a day to have a bottle ready in case she's really hungry and so that my DH can take over at night (while I pump). 

But get your supplies ready. You'll want a Boppy pillow (which I thought wasn't necessary because I had plenty of other pillows to use... nope, get one!), nipple shields to give your nipples a break every once in a while, lanolin cream, and a good pump with bottles.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- Thanks for the tips! That’s what my friends have been telling me: Breastfeeding is hard and painful (at first). Were there certain nipple shields you got that you like? How often do you use them?

As for labor and delivery; I’m going to stick with the hospital for this baby. I don’t want to end up getting transferred from the birth center and end up paying both places, plus I don’t know what to expect yet or how my body handles it. I’m so determined to have as all natural of a labor/delivery as possible but at the same time because I have NO IDEA what’s going to happen lol but so long as everything is going well then I hope I can do my way! 

Braxton-Hicks continue and I’ve been having a lot of AF like cramps down low. I know baby girl is in birth position and she’s definitely dropped some so whatever is going on..I’d like her to keep cooking for at 3 weeks more! 

Jill when is your ultrasound? 

Dream I agree with Sunny- 2019 seems to be your year!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 34 weeks TB!

Midwife appt this morning went well, very informative. She tried to find Rick's heartbeat with the Doppler but couldn't she warned me beforehand that it would likely be too soon to pick it up. I was disappointed but understood it was a bit of a long shot at 9w.

Way more importantly I booked my next blood work and ultrasound for 12weeks on January 24th! Can't wait to see my little Ricky again.

Anatomy scan at 20 weeks seems like YEARS away. 

I'm listening intently on the nipple conversation. I was having a rough time with mine last week, super itchy, hard and cracking. I healed them up with cocoa butter and they're fine now. But I'm sure it was nothing in comparison to what's to come.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Dream! It’s crazy to know I’m 3 weeks from full term and 6 until her due date. It seriously feels like I was just in Prague! I can’t believe you are already nearly 10 weeks! 

Those Doppler’s take a while to consistently pick up the LO hEartbeat an 9 weeks is a little early. I think that was the hardest part: waiting from first ultrasound to 12 weeks to hear/see the heartbeat again. The next 10 weeks are going to fly by and we will know if it’s little dude girl or little dude boy!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Love all these post about the new babies coming!

AFM- I had a miscarriage after all. Last Monday I thought it was just AF but then the pain started. I starting passing blood clots that evening and more on Tuesday. Then Weds everything else came. I had a moment on vacation that I just lost it when I saw a baby. I couldn't breathe and walked away in tears. I know my moment will come just didn't expect all the emotions and sadness that came with it. I am still battling it when I am alone. Today is the first day back to work and I don't have anyone with me, so I am trying not to think to much. I go to the Dr on the 22nd and will discuss things with them. My question is for the ones I tell their response is well at least you know you can get pregnant. I know I can because I have an 11 year old to prove it but those aren't the words I want to hear after losing one. I know it was early but the pain is there. The hubby has helped but he says it doesn't affect him like it does me cause I am the one who has to deal with it all. So I am just going one day at time at the moment.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah, I am so sorry! I have been there (too many times!) and it is hard! It’s hard for women who aren’t trying so those of us who try so hard to grow our families, it is complete heartbreak. I just try to tell myself that those who say the insensitive comments aren’t trying to be insensitive: they just don’t understand so they cannot empathize. We are here for you! Heal how you need. ❤️


----------



## SarahTTC3

I have an appointment Monday to go have an ultrasound and talk to my OB. My mom insisted on me calling and letting them know. I was just going to wait until the 22nd when I had my other appointment. So we will see what he says on Monday.

Hope everyone is doing well. :) Happy Friday!


----------



## Dream143r

Hoping for the best on Monday Sarah! stay strong!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream happy 10 weeks!!
Sarah-keep us posted!

So the doctor checked me out today since I’ve been having excessive Braxton-Hicks the last two weeks and low cramping. Not dilated really but baby is super low and engaged and I’m effacing quite a bit. I know it can stay this way for weeks but who knows lol she might be coming before her due date! Or she’s just a tease :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 35 Weeks TB!


----------



## SunnyBe

How did your appointment go Sarah? Breaks my heart to read about your early loss and how you felt/feel, especially because it feels just so familiar. We're here for you :hugs:

Dream, are you gonna wait until the 20-week scan to find out the sex? You can just order one of those sneak peek tests to find out right away. How are you feeling?

Tb, seems like you've really thought it through. Labor and delivery can be so unpredictable and it would be a shame to end up paying double. I just got one of the hospital bills, $34k. That's not even all of it. Glad we only have our out of pocket max to worry about (less than 3k).


----------



## Dream143r

I wish I could do the Sneak Peak, but they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB-- So close to time. It seems like it has flown by!

Dream- Not to much longer and you will find out what you are having.

Afm- Doctor went fine.. Ultrasound showed everything was clear and cleaned out. No cyst and no left over. He said it was an early miscarriage and decided to send some progesterone to the pharmacy so if I get another positive start that right away then call him to get blood work done. So we are still trying. Mentally and emotionally I am doing better. Still have some down times but for the most part I am okay. I am channeling a lot of it to the new puppy I want. Hubby says no, but he says no to everything. He said he would rather not, but then talks about where I want to put the kennel. My dream dog has been a golden retriever and my cousin has puppies. I want a puppy to grow up with a baby and for my other dog to have a play mate. So I think by the end of the week we will have one. It also distracts me and school started yesterday so back to college for me! YAY!


----------



## SunnyBe

No way! And there's no Canadian alternative?

Sarah, I believe progesterone pills really helped me stay pregnant. Really hope it'll make the difference for you too! Which classes are you taking? Yay for (maybe) getting a puppy. Hope you'll post pics soon :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

Hey Sunny, that makes me happy knowing that helped you. I am taking s Special Ed Class, Geography, and Elementary Math. I am getting my degree in Elementary/Special Ed. I have about 1 1/2 years to finish then I can teach while I go back to get my masters. It has always been my passion to teach special ed so I finally decided to go back and do it at 33. I have a lot of course already finished so I am starting as a Junior. Which makes it so much easier on me. :) We are getting the puppy on Saturday and I will post pictures. I have always wanted a Golden Retriever and it is finally happening. I got his kennel and puppy food yesterday and his blanket and food bowls will be here Friday. I am worried how my dog will adjust but I think he should be okay as long as I give him my attention still. It was always a dream to have a Golden puppy grow up with a baby so hopefully I can complete the rest of the dream soon.


----------



## Dream143r

awww sarah, can't wait to see your puppy pics.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah that’s so exciting getting a puppy! My husband wants to get another dog but I’m vetoing that for right now lol! I can’t wait to see the pics!
Also, I was on progesterone support too. I hope that’s all you need!
Side note- I teach elementary now :) sounds like your almost done! You have all kinds of exciting things happening! 

Dream- Happy 11 weeks to you and your adorable little doughnut hole! 

Sunny- how’s the BF? Getting better?


----------



## SunnyBe

Golden retriever puppies are the cutest :D Can't wait to see pics. Hope he/she is adjusting well :) So cool that you're getting your degree to teach. I have so much respect for teachers!

Happy donut hole week Dream!! 

Tb, how are the BH's going? Did you get your tested for strep B yet? So incredibly close! Do you feel ready?

BF is going well although it takes a lot of time (20 minutes per side if she's hungry). I pump twice a day so DH can give her bottles at night. Rest of it goes towards building my freezer stash :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Braxton Hicks are still very much all day. I think I’ve had a few “real ones” too because they felt more painful and just different but the were random. With her being so low now I’ve developed the waddle and I’m in the bathroom 800 times a day! Ha! Lots of AF type cramps and getting low back pain now. I’m curious about Friday when I have my next OB appointment- also when I’ll have by group b strep done! One week until I’m Term! She is free to come anytime then lol. 

So good to hear about bF going well. When did you start the bottle too?


----------



## SarahTTC3

OMG this puppy is the sweetest thing ever. Welcome Samson to our family. He loves playing with toys and tries to play with his big brother, Hammer. Hammer will chase him outside but inside he wants to be left alone. He will warm up to him eventually. Samson is already loved by everyone and will have his first visit to the vet tomorrow afternoon.

I hope everyone else is doing well! Happy Monday to everyone.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah! I’m dying from the cuteness overload ❤️❤️❤️ He is adorable! Love puppers!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you TB!

She will be here before you know it and your life will change for the better! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 36 weeks TB - that sandwich looks amazing lol

Oh Hi Samson! So freaking cute!!

I'm just counting down to Thursday to see Rick again.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhhhhh come on :D Cutest puppy ever!!!!! Look at that face :D

Tb, you'll probably get a cervical check when they do your Strep B. So you'll probably find out soon if all those BH's are causing any dilation/effacement. 

I think she got her first bottle at 1 week or so? After reading that the whole nipple confusion thing is a bit overblown. I also wanted to make sure she was getting enough milk because her weight gain was a bit slow.

Dream, yay!! Less than 200 days to go (unless you get one like mine that decides to wait an extra 10 days lol).


----------



## Dream143r

30% complete. Eeek.

ONE

MORE

SLEEP!

heehee. 

How you doing over there TB?


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek I am so excited for you dream! I want pics! And happy 12 weeks (a few hours short!) 

I’m anxious for my appointment. Just so much seems to be going on I’m super curious if it’s actually causing anything more or not lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck Dream! Can't wait to hear how your little chicken nugget is doing :D

Tb, ahh I can totally imagine, just one more sleep!


----------



## Dream143r

It's 2pm now. Scan is at 5pm. I'll try to update later but we're going to dinner for my mom's birthday after so probably won't be until tomorrow. Just letting you guys know so I don't leave you hanging like last time. That was cruel. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds good Dream :D Have fun!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Rick is doing well. He was bouncing around and moving a lot. The tech had a hard time taking pics because he was so active. I asked her to give her gender prediction but she wouldn't of course. So we're still FX for team boy. DH is convinced there's no other option, I'm slightly more realistic. 

The printed pics we got weren't that great, pretty dark. Here's a couple shots of my DH sneaking pics and videos behind the tech's back. heehee


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! He’s perfect! What an amazing appointment! I love Ultrasounds! I love that you both are convinced of it being a boy. Since I know that’s what you want, I hope it is too! I knew mine was a girl early on. I entertained the thought of it being a boy, but somewhere deep inside I already knew. Perhaps that’s the way you guys are! Yay! So exciting! Look at those legs ❤️


----------



## tbfromlv

So just got out of my appointment. Forgot about the group b strep lol it was nothing though so that’s good. 
I told doctor that it’s felt like she’s burrowing into my pelvis. He laughed at that but then went to check me and said “Holy friojoles! You weren’t kidding about her burrowing. I wasn’t expecting to feel her head RIGHT THERE!” Lol he said “I’m not making any promises but I really doubt you get all the way to your due date” which I know I’ve heard people get told that and they go longer but..all 3 of us were two weeks early (really on his side too but I can’t really count that!) so I wouldn’t doubt it if I go earlier too. Eek!


----------



## SunnyBe

Love the pics Dream!! Did all the measurements come back normal? Or are you still waiting for the official results? 

Tb, that's so exciting!!! Was there any dilation or effacement yet? My midwife also felt my LO's head (so weird!!) at the 36-week visit but that was about it for me. Could really be any day now :D Do you have your hospital bag packed? Car seat installed?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes 60% effaced and 1 cm dilated. It is really exciting!

My work baby shower is on Tuesday so I have just a random few things I’d like to grab, but I was waiting for that shower so that I can use my registry discount to pick up what I don’t get. Really the only thing that I want to have right away that I don’t have is a boppy. Everything else that I wanted to grab can wait. Car seat is in a good chunk of clothes washed and her room is complete. I can’t believe, whether or not she comes early, it’s still soon!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds like you're pretty much ready Tb, let's see if your little girl is ready as well :D


----------



## Dream143r

Sooooooooooooooooooo who thinks this is correct? I don't know if I updated you guys that I found the portion of the site that ships to Canada. I was having a baby brain moment I guess and forgot how to navigate common websites. lol

I don't want to completely bank on this because I could have contaminated the test butttttt I'm feeling good. DH is completely set that there are no other option other than boy.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! That’s awesome!! Honestly, (and I don’t know if this is scientific for sure- Sunny may have to chime in) I would think it would be only be kind of iffy if it said girl. You wouldn’t have the Y chromosome in your blood for any other reason than being pregnant with a boy. I say congrats because I know how much you wanted a boy!!! Yay! When is the scan?

Afm- the only update I have is that I had my gift cards to Target stolen and used so I’m out $180 worth of “free money” for whatever is left that I still want/need. Soooo bummed. I actually sat on my couch and cried for an hour. Lol ugh. 
Still been getting “real” contractions everyday mixed in with the never ending Braxton Hicks. Hopefully that means things are moving along! We will find out Friday.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhh I am so sorry to hear about your Target cards. I would have cried too. That is a lot of money to have and use for the babygirl. Hopefully she will be here soon and everything will fall into place.

Dream- A boy?! I know it isn't official yet but crossing my fingers for you.

Sunny- How are you? BF getting any easier?

AFM- AF is here. I knew she would be. I didn't track this month. I think I just need a break. Samson, school, work, and home life is keeping me busy. I'm sure I will watch the signs and if it happens it happens. Still stings when someone you haven't talked to in over a year messages you to tell you they are pregnant. I don't normally talk to her but she felt like she needed to tell me. I told her congrats while trying not to get sad. I am better than I was though. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

You better believe it, Dream!! The only way the results could be wrong is if, like you said, you contaminated it with DH's DNA somehow. Very unlikely. So happy you got what you wanted :D Congrats!!!

Tb, ahh how did that happen!!! Any recourse? That really sucks :( Hope you'll get some good news tomorrow to lift your spirits a bit. 

Sarah, so sorry :( I'm sure you'll get to share that same news soon, just a matter of time. Still, we all know how much the waiting part sucks. I think this TTC journey (and the time it has/is taken us to conceive) has taught us to be more mindful of the struggles other people may be facing. When you get pregnant, you probably wouldn't text a long lost friend about it, just because you don't know their situation. It was like that for me at least. :hugs:


----------



## Jill322

Dream how exciting! I have been going back and forth on doing one of these.

Also, I have a second ultrasound with a confirmed heartbeat at 128.

I am now 10 weeks along and feeling a little better every week. Week 7&8 were pretty rough.


----------



## Dream143r

Jill- that's good to hear, glad you're feeling better. I've yet to hear my little Ricky's heartbeat. I've seen it twice pounding away on ultrasound but not yet heard it. My midwife tried with a doppler at 9 weeks but couldn't find it. I have my first OB appt on Monday so I'm sure I'll be able to hear it then. Can't wait!

Sunny - that's what I told DH. If the results say girl it's pretty much 100% its a girl. There's a small window for user error if you get a boy result though. I'm starting to believe the results more each day.

I told my supervisor and my immediate team at work that I'm pregnant. Everyone is super happy for me. Sometimes they ask me how I'm feeling at times when I forget I'm even pregnant so it's kinda nice to have the constant reminder all day now. heehee. It's still surreal at times.

TB - Grrrrrr.... sorry to hear about your target cards. That's so annoying. Let us know how things go with your appointment today please.

Sarah - Best of luck for your next cycle. Sometimes mind off the tracking for a little bit is a good reset of emotions.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- I’m really sorry. That’s always a tough situation. Soon it will be your turn to share good news!

Jill- good to hear from you! Have you been sick?

Dream- you crack me up! It’s a boy! :) I bet you’re excited to hear that beautiful sound! Eek!

Afm just left the doctor. 75% effaced and 1 cm dilated. Moving right along! He said I told you already but she’s right there. Lol I said does that mean she will fit just fine? Yup. Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

That's great news Tb :D I never made it past 60% and 1 cm from week 38 all the way up to the day of delivery haha. Try to enjoy the last couple of weeks (or days) of your pregnancy though. I really missed rubbing my belly and feeling her kicks and punches the first few weeks. In a way I still miss it.


----------



## Jill322

tbfromlv said:


> Sarah- I’m really sorry. That’s always a tough situation. Soon it will be your turn to share good news!
> 
> Jill- good to hear from you! Have you been sick?
> 
> Dream- you crack me up! It’s a boy! :) I bet you’re excited to hear that beautiful sound! Eek!
> 
> Afm just left the doctor. 75% effaced and 1 cm dilated. Moving right along! He said I told you already but she’s right there. Lol I said does that mean she will fit just fine? Yup. Lol

Yes, I've had non stop nausea for weeks now. I am starting to feel a little better though, just tired.


----------



## AmberR

I'm just catching up with everything! 

Dream- Beautiful pictures! So exciting to find out you're having a boy!

Tb- not too much longer now! 

Sarah- Samson looks like the sweetest little dog!

Jill- congrats! Glad the nausea is easing up a bit.

Sunny- so glad everything is going well for you :)

My little guy is almost 5 months old, where has the time gone? I'm back to work now and all is going well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, good luck at your appointment tomorrow!! It's so incredibly cool to hear that heartbeat for the first time. Congrats on sharing the pregnancy at work. Finally your turn :)

Jill, glad you're feeling better!

Amber, how was the transition going back to work? Are you happy to be back or wish you had more time at home?


----------



## AmberR

I do enjoy work but oh how I wish I could stay home! I work 3 12 hour shifts per week and will be going down to 2 shifts per week in a couple months hopefully, that way DH and I can actually have some days off together. We are working opposite days and occasionally have my parents babysit on the weekends when we are both working. Overall it went better than I thought it would. Even though I was off work for 5 months I got back into the swing of things quickly!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Happy 38 weeks to you and your bucket of fried chicken!!

Amber - Wow 5 months, always amazes me how fast time flies for the good stuff but for the not so exciting stuff like TTC times just drags on forever and ever right?


----------



## Dream143r

Doc found the HB right away. sooooooooooooooooooooo happy to finally hear it. Such a beautiful sound. DH recorded it so we can listen over and over. I thought about a home doppler but I think I'll just drive myself nuts a little bit. So I'm going to stay away from amazon.


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- I’m sure that’s hard. But it sounds like you will have a better schedule soon! I wish I could stay home! 

Dream- I’m excited- can’t wait to hear about your appointment!

AFM- I totally thought last night would be it! I had contractions for 3 hours that were 5 minutes apart and 30-40 seconds long. And then they eased off. They didn’t go away: since 10pm last night and up until present moment I’ve still had them every 30 minutes. Obviously not anywhere near go time but they were! Now I’m tired and beat from no rest and just the contractions themselves. I so hope she’s coming sooner than later! It’s kind of unfair to have contractions this long and nothing to show for it yet!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- awww hearing the heartbeat is the best! So awesome!!

Tb- hope all the contractions means you will be going into labor soon. If not hopefully they stop do you can get some rest.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I must have posted before refreshing. The page- congrats on hearing your wonderful little boys heartbeat and that your DH recorded it! Love hearing it at every appointment!

So it happened again last night. Pretty painful contractions lasting 45-60 seconds 4-10 minutes apart for quite a while then slow down. It’s frustrating and exhausting and now true labor to show for it. I looked it up and it appears it could possibly be prodromal labor. Apparently true labor could start anywhere from 72 hours after prodromal labor starts and two weeks :haha: good gracious.. the term “so close yet so far away” seems to significant apply here. But man did those contractions hurt and intensify! I really thought it was going to be it last night


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, you must be beat when you get home! Glad you'll be switching over to "just" 2 12-hour shifts soon.

Dream, wasn't it the most wonderful sound in the world? :D Almost 14 weeks, time flies!

Tb, ahh you have to keep us posted every day from now on lol. It must be so frustrating and exciting at the same time!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - hope everything is moving along for you over there.

Can't believe I'm 14 weeks today. Officially 2nd trimester. wooohoo! DH put up Rick's light fixture in the nursery last night. Can't wait to start getting office furniture out and baby furniture in.
:crib:


----------



## tbfromlv

Ladies.. I can’t sleep atm so I figured I’d fill you in! 

First of all my prodromal labor all week was likely caused by exactly what I thought was wrong: baby girl moved from my right to my left (still head down) but no longer the perfect or ideal birthing position. My body was trying to move her back. Friday morning I finally got her back, yay! But because of the less than ideal position, I had made no progress.

Saturday morning I woke up from 2-4am wide awake thinking “today is the day”. 

Fell back asleep for a while. Sporadic contractions throughout the morning but nothing of any significance.went for a walk around 3:30pm and had fairly consistent contractions then. Thought they were just due to walking but when we got home, they continued so I started timing them.

At around 5:45 they basically stopped. Go figure because all week they were doing that to me! So I laid down and tried to take a little nap. Any random ones I had weren’t too bad anyway. 

About 6:45 they started up again but a little more intense. Had to focus more on breathing. I started timing them and they were again around 4-5 minutes apart but only about 30 seconds long. By 7:30 they were getting pretty intense. Husband went to the store to get some snacks and toiletries and dog food. I eventually went to take a shower to see if that eased anything. It did not! They were 2 minutes apart and right at 45 seconds for a while. We were finally ready to leave the house at 9pm. Contractions were pretty brutal and I was making some animal noises for sure. We live 40 minutes from the hospital and .. oops I didn’t have much gas in my car. I told Dh to just throw a few bucks in because we needed to hurry. Right before we got to the hospital I was semi feeling like I could push.. what?! Somehow made it to the correct floor after crazy animalistic contracting in the hallway twice. Lol. They got me back to check me, I had started bleeding which they said was normal. I was at “7 or 8” they asked me to lay in the gurney but I said no way and just held on to the back of the gurney breathing away! Once I was in the delivery room I briefly met the doctor while naked on all fours in the bed and without notice I started pushing. I had one super annoying nurse keep coming to tuck my chin while I pushed but whatever. I pushed for maybe 2-3 minutes max before she was completely out. I heard her crying and I cried. Baby girl made her debut at 9:57 on feb 9-2019 (2 9 1 9!) at 6lbs 2oz 38+5 20 inches long!


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG TB!!!! Congrats mama, you did it :D What a crazy story, but so glad it went well and you got there in time. Just a couple pushes and she was out, how amazing is that!! So happy everything went well and your baby girl is finally where she's supposed to be.

Sending you and your DH lots of love. Rest up and enjoy your little one!


----------



## AmberR

Amazing story Tb! So glad you had a fairly quick labor and made it to the hospital in time! I bet you and DH are over the moon with your sweet little girl. <3


----------



## SarahTTC3

Congrats TB!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so exciting TB!!! Congrats mama!!!

Left the house at 9pm, stopped for gas and a 40 min drive to the hospital and she was in your arms by 957pm! Wow that's incredible, I'm glad it was quick for you and that you guys made it on time. Can't wait to hear more about how you're doing with baby girl when you get some time.


----------



## Dream143r

15 weeks on the day of love, can't stop smiling. We're going to social media announce today.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Valentine's day ladies!! Dream, what a perfect day to announce :D


----------



## AmberR

Yay for 15 weeks and announcing today Dream! 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey girls just wanted to send a few pics! She’s perfect!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! How wonderful! Perfect day for announcing❤️


----------



## Dream143r

Absolutely adorable TB! She is indeed perfect.

My DH brought me home a Cinnamon Roll last night in honour of Rick's sizer. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

She's gorgeous!! What a cutie :D

How are you feeling? Is baby C sleeping alright?


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh that sounds delicious dream lol that’s fun!

I’m feeling good. Still sore down there lol but I mean considering the reason... :haha: Baby is doing great. She sleeps A LOT but feeds a lot too lol BF is going well but only thanks to the nipple shield. She was taking one side but not the other (I guess it was slightly more inverted?) so they gave me the shield for that side, but now she won’t take the other side without the shield. She does amazing with it though, just kind of inconvenient! I had an appointment with a Lactation consultant scheduled for today but it decided to snow a lot and like I said we live 40 min from the hospital so I rescheduled. Hopefully next week they can help me a bit with that. Otherwise we are all as happy as can be. 3 am feedings are hard lol but.. I get over it! And DH is the best daddy ever. He’s so over the moon! We just look at her all the time like “wow. We made this beautiful little being. She is OURS!”


----------



## AmberR

She's so beautiful Tb! <3 Just perfect!

The nipple shield is kind of a pain but also a life saver! I used one for quite a while. I hope you are able to see the lactation consultant soon! That was very helpful for me as well :)


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy to hear things are going well Tb! My DH is exactly the same, and we have that same "omg how in the world did we create this perfect little girl" -convo every day lol :D It's just amazing, isn't it? I absolutely love just watching those two interact, makes me fall in love with my husband all over again <3


----------



## Dream143r

Hey girls. So we've decided we're going with the OB, no more midwives. No definitive good reason except that I just get really awesome vibes from my OB, I really like her and I think that's important.

Next OB appt is not too far away and will be March 5th at 17w4d

I was born with a murmur and a small hole in my heart so my OB has ordered me a fetal echo to check on Rick's heart with a pediatric cardiologist at the hospital where I'm going to be delivering. That's booked for March 7th (DH's bday) I'll be 18 weeks. Is it bad that I'm actually excited for it? I'm confident little Ricky will be just fine so I'm just looking at it as an extra ultrasound. Especially since our anatomy scan isn't until 21 weeks.

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- I totally know what you mean about being excited for another chance to see your little guy. We had a fetal echocardiogram around 28 weeks. I remember seeing him hiccuping and realizing that was what those strange repetitive movements I had been feeling were. It's amazing that they can do an echocardiogram on such a small heart!


----------



## SunnyBe

How many ultrasounds do you typically get in Canada? I bet little Rick will do just great! Have you felt anything yet? I started feeling bubblegum-pops-like- movements in week 17 :D

Amber, ahh hiccups. My girl had hiccups 4-5 times a day in utero! She still hiccups a lot lol.

AFM, doing well. Baby girl slept through the night the other day. Fingers crossed it stays that way :D


----------



## Dream143r

It seems to vary. I've had 2 so far (dating and NT) but I've heard many other Canadian women say they never got a dating scan. Then there's the anatomy, and if there's no cause for concern that's pretty much it till then end. So i'm very happy to have this extra little peak. Also okay with the fact that my anatomy scan isn't until 21 weeks, which I initially thought was really late but now I'm liking that the scans are a bit more spread out.

We may do a 3D/4D private scan somewhere during the 3rd trimester just for the memories.

I haven't felt any movements yet, I think but I'm sure they're coming soon. 

Sleeping through the night! That's wonderful! Really hope it's a trend for you guys. I slept through the night at 4 weeks my mom tells me. I wonder if Rick will be so kind to me. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy french fry week Dream! Was your DH an easy baby too? We both weren't lol. The first few weeks were pretty hard as our girl preferred to stay awake during the day, fighting everything nap-related. Biggest game changer for us was a book called Happiest Baby on the Block. It was like night and day once we implemented a couple of those things from the book. Hope you don't need it though ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Sorry I’ve been MIA. Dream I cannot believe you’re in you 17th week!! Eek! That’s the week I started feeling true kicks. Only if very still and laying on my back lol but still! I also had a posterior placenta so there’s that!

Sunny I was considering getting that book! We had a rough firstfew weeks with the day night confusion! Since Friday though, things have been much better. She’s also very gassy and difficult to burp. So after being up for 45 minutes feeding in the middle of the night, it can take an additional 45 minutes to burp her! If she doesn’t burp, you can guarantee she will get painful gas and be up later crying :( but we have been getting 4 hour stretches in the night finally. I also had to abandon the bassinet because she needed to sleep more inclined so we use the rock n play now. 80% of the time she’s a happy baby though lol ❤️


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhw poor girl (and mommy/daddy who have a lot of patience in the middle of the night)! Have you tried gas drops? Hope the rock n play offers some relief.

Check if your library has the book, it's a really interesting read :)


----------



## Dream143r

I've heard really great things about that book. 4 hour stretches sound pretty good.

We had an OB appt this morning. All was well. Heard the heartbeat again (so reassuring as I haven't felt any movements quite yet.) 153bpm


----------



## Dream143r

We had our fetal echo this morning. Rick's heart is perfectly healthy. Cardiologist said at this small she wouldn't be able to see a small hole if he had one like mine but from what she can see hes all good*. *Woohooo!!! I knew he would be.

We also saw his man parts today! Confirming the sneak peek results, its a BOY! DH and I are soooooooooooooooo happy. I legit skipped out of the hospital. The doc of course put a disclaimer on it that shes a heart doctor but it was very clear. He was 100% cooperative when she took a peak.

Our next bit of excitement will be at the anatomy scan on March 28th. We'll go to the hospital this day as well to pre-register.

Oh and we are obsessed with the service we received at the hospital. (I mean I had enough time to research where I wanted to deliver while TTC for nearly 2 years, right?) By far the most organized hospital either of us have ever been to. Registration process was seamless and painless. Super organized super helpful and welcoming staff. The cardiologist was amazing super friendly and knowledgeable. Just overall a really great experience and I'm happy and reassured in our choice to deliver there.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that is great news about his heart!! And congrats on confirming BOY! we have a little pattern going in this group don’t we ? :)

I’m glad you are feeling comfortable with the hospital you chose. I feel like that and your doctor are important to like! How’s the bump coming along?

Afm- we started using gas drops and I started taking baby off the boob 8-12 min into a feed to burp her and she does SO much better! Minimal painful gas now. Just normal baby stuff. Also this week she’s been sleeping 6-7 hours a night! I think we have really started to figure out what was best for her. Also here’s my sleeping beauty.. always posing lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Amazing news Dream! So glad your little boy is doing well. Can you believe you're almost at 50% already? In just a few months you'll be going to that hospital to deliver, wow :D

Tb, she is so incredibly cute!!! She must be feeling so much better with no more gas to bother her and keeping her up. What's your schedule like? Our girl goes to bed between 7-8pm and we wake her to feed when we go to bed between 10-11. On good days she's down until 6 am and I usually just get up around that time as well. On bad days she wakes up around 5 which throws off our schedule a bit because I'm still too tired to get up lol.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- wonderful news! So glad you are happy with the hospital you have chosen!

Tb & Sunny- precious pictures!!

Here's a picture of my not so little anymore boy!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow :D He's adorable (and huge!)!!!


----------



## Dream143r

All the babies are so stinking cute!! 

I'm feeling Rick for sure today! I had a couple days last week where I thought I felt like a super gently scratching from the inside of my belly. Today its more like bubbles. I drank a green tea this morning (pre-pregnancy this was a daily) but i've cut back to 1 maybe 2 a week and it seems to have set Rick off lol. Lots of bubbles to the point where I know its for sure him now. So freaking cool. I can't focus on anything at work. I just told my boss listen I'm getting nothing done today cause this is amazing.


----------



## AmberR

Those little movements are what I miss most about pregnancy! It's the best <3

Leon has his follow up echo and appointment with the cardiologist tomorrow. I'm nervous. I hope everything looks ok!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Amber. Hoping everything goes well too! I'm sure he'll be just fine. <3


----------



## SunnyBe

How did it go Amber?

Dream, amazing isn't it?! That's exactly what it felt like for me as well.


----------



## AmberR

Update- On the echo today it showed his aorta has gotten bigger, but it could be something that goes away as he grows. We go in for a follow up echo in June. If it keeps enlarging he will need to be started on medication. I guess worse case scenario would be surgery but I'm trying to be optimistic that as he grows his aorta will be normal size in comparison to his body. Otherwise the cardiologist said his heart looks great and he has no symptoms so that is reassuring. It also can be genetic so she recommends that I and DH get checked to see if either one of us have it. Of course DH mentions that he was told at one point he had a heart murmur but never followed up on it... go figure!


----------



## SunnyBe

I hope he's all cleared at his next follow-up, sounds like he will be!


----------



## Dream143r

"Of course DH mentions that he was told at one point he had a heart murmur but never followed up on it... go figure!" Gotta love the hubbies.

I'm glad Leon has no symptoms though, that's good.

Excited to hit the half way point this week. We're having an intimate gender reveal party next Friday night. (March 29) Just immediate families, our parents and siblings. We've known it's a boy since our echo March 7th but haven't told anyone. Our anatomy scan is March 28th and that's when they think we're finding out. heeehee. DH is a big sports guy, so I ordered one of those gender reveal baseballs online with the coloured powder inside. Should be a good time!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- hope everything gets cleared for Leon in June. Sounds like things will be ok. :)

Baby girl has been going to sleep around 6:30, up around 9 for feeding and we go to bed right after and she usually sleeps until at least 3:30 but has been going until 5:30 and then we take another nap until 7:30/8:00. She’s been a great sleeper since putting her in the swaddle up sleeper and using the inclined rock n play instead of bassinet. 

Dream I miss the feeling of baby kicks! (Except at the end when she would just karate chop my side and stay that way until I pushed her foot back in lol) thats the best!! And what a cute idea for the gender reveal. I watched gender reveal fails the other day and the guy hit his wife with the bat so.. stay away from him Lol


----------



## AmberR

Thanks for the support ladies! I'm trying not to think about the what ifs too much, just focusing on him being healthy now!

Happy almost half way Dream! The gender reveal with the baseball sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Dream143r

Gender reveal yesterday for our families. Had a great time.


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay!!! So are you naming him Rick for real or do you have other names picked out?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- So excited for you. Half way there!!!! 

Amber- Will be praying for your sweet boy.

Sorry I have been quiet for a while. I was dealing with the loss and having a harder time then started counseling which has seemed to help. We haven't been really tracking anything and just DtD when we want to. I just log my period and that is it. Well, I was suppose to start on Friday and much to my she didn't show up, then she didn't show up yesterday either. I was having all the signs that she was coming so I didn't get my hopes at all. I went to the Dollar Tree last night and though I will just pick up 2 cheap test and check in the am. Both came back positive. I had one more that came with my ovulation test and took it hours later after drinking coffee and everything and it came back Positive!!! So I'll be calling the MD in the morning and hope he can fit me in for bloodwork and all that. :) I really pray this is it.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Here is my test.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- how fun!! Glad you had a good time with your family. 

Sarah- thank you! And congratulations! Those are some fabulous lines!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wowwww Sarah!!!!!!!!! :D I'm so happy for you. The lines are really, really strong. I had my first beta exactly a year ago today, so your due date will probably be around the same time as mine was (December 8th, born December 18th). 

THIS IS IT!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny you brought tears to my eyes! I am just waiting until 9am to call the MD and see what he wants me to do. I am so excited and nervous at the same time. My boobs and nipples are killing me and I am already nauseous. I know they say having a second child symptoms can happen sooner. It has been almost 12 years since I was pregnant so who knows. Praying and crossing fingers that everything is okay.


----------



## Dream143r

Name will not be Rick but we'll probably be calling him that for the next little while at least. We don't plan to tell our family and friends the name until he's born. Right now we've shortlisted Luke, Trey, Cole and Miles.

The anatomy scan went well also last Thursday. The only thing on note was that his kidneys were borderline on the small side. OB said shes not terrible worried about it and suspects it will all even out. My next ultrasound won't be for a while though at 32 weeks.

Yayyyyy Sarah!!! Congrats! Those are fabulous lines. What amazing news for my Monday morning!! So happy for you. \\:D/


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats Sarah!!! That is absolutely wonderful news!! Yay!!

Dream- I figured not lol but I do love the shortlisted names! Can’t wait to hear what you guys decide on!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Md couldn't get me in today so I go at 10am tomorrow for lab work, then I am sure we will schedule my first prenatal appointment. Just praying and hoping everything stays okay.


----------



## SunnyBe

With lines like that, I really believe everything will be just fine Sarah!! You have a tiny creature living inside you now that has already doubled your hCG levels at least a couple of times (otherwise the line wouldn't be so dark). Can you believe it? :D

Your chemical ended in January, right? I had a chemical in January last year as well. Then got my positive end of March too. Crazy! How did your DH react? Must have been so excited as well :)

Are you still taking progesterone?

Dream, glad your reveal party went great :D It's so fun to pick out names, isn't it? Although I have to say we were really happy we were having a girl because we found it much more difficult to pick out a boys name than a girls name haha. I'm sure his kidneys are just fine, otherwise the doc would have scheduled your ultrasound sooner :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning Sunny. I had my chemical on New Year's Eve. I didn't start the progesterone. Md was suppose to call it in for when I do get a positive but he forgot. So I am guessing maybe I don't need it. I honestly can't believe it is happening. I was up at 4:30 this morning to use the restroom and then couldn't go back to sleep. So today will be a long day and probably will take a nap during lunch.

Hubby is being cautious. I think he is scared/worried. He knows how the chemical affected me and I think making sure I don't go back to that place. He is such a laid back guy and doesn't show that much emotion. He wasn't wanting a child as much as I did, he was kind of neutral with it. It didn't matter to him either way. I think he will get more excited when he hears the heartbeat and all that. Then of course he worries about how we will handle having a new baby.

I will be very happy to tell him today that it is official. I just need 10am to get here fast. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Good luck today Sarah! Although I don't think you even need it. Let us know how the appointment goes.


----------



## SarahTTC3

So had a positive urine test at MD but it was lighter than the ones I took. Took blood and said will call me tomorrow with results. If my HCG is low then I will go back Thursday for bloodwork again. Is it normal for the line to be lighter? I had already went to the bathroom a bunch of times this morning and drinking lots of water. Still nervous.


----------



## Dream143r

Line darkness can vary with soooooo many different factors. How much you drank, how much you peed, sensitivity of the test, time of day etc etc etc. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Hopefully they call you bright and early tomorrow morning!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you for the reassurance Dream. I was getting worried about it. Even though the MD said I am just a Whiff pregnant, LOL. Like it just happened. :) I really hope they call bright and early but normally it is around 3 or 4.


----------



## SarahTTC3

He also did call in progesterone. I’m curious if any of you were on it.


----------



## SunnyBe

I was on it and so was Tb. It just helps your body along a bit for the first few weeks :) 

Did you also test at home? I second everything Dream said about line intensity. Can't wait to hear the results :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

I didn’t retest at home. I’m so nauseous that I’m just going with that. 

I’m glad to know y’all were on it. I googled it and shouldn’t have. I was worried to take it last night but I did. I knew if he said to take it then it’s safe. Now I just wait for the call today. Praying it’s high and I don’t have to go back tomorrow. They are closed on Friday so it would be Monday before I get the results.


----------



## SunnyBe

Progesterone is totally safe, no worries :) I just remembered that Dream was on it too, right? So we've pretty much all been on it lol. 

Do you have a bit of an idea of when you ovulated? If so, you can check out betabase to get a sense of what a normal range looks like (spoiler alert, it varies a lot! ;))


----------



## SarahTTC3

I am thinking around March 12. I will check it out. :) I am so thankful to have you guys through this. You make me have a peace of mind for sure.


----------



## Dream143r

Yep I was on progesterone for a few of my monitored cycles too. I wasn't on it the cycle I actually got pregnant but certainly totally safe. I don't think there's such a thing as your progesterone being "too" high.

I'm going to The Baby Show with my mom and sister this weekend. Should be a fun time. I just wonna learn about all the new cool baby 'stuff' out there. I'm also interesting in learning about cloth diapering. Not sure if it's for me but I really don't know anything about it, so we'll see.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohh Dream a baby show sounds like so much fun. We have shows around here that have a lot of baby stuff that I always loved looking at. Can't wait to go and buy stuff now. Let me know what stuff you find at the baby show. :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

So RN just called and my HCG is 2754 and my progesterone is 15.4. She said that is fabulous, but still want me to come back in for blood work tomorrow to make sure they are doubling. :) It is a BEAUtiful day!


----------



## Dream143r

woooooooooooohooooooooooooo!!!!

\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyyyyyyy :D :D :D I'm so happy to hear those numbers Sarah!!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

So those are really good numbers right?? Can I stop stressing a little about losing it?


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a great number! If you're indeed 21 DPO, you're even above the median of 1790. Anything can still happen of course, but chances are very slim that something goes wrong at this point. Congrats hun!!!!! 

Dream, that sounds like a lot of fun :D Let us know what you find!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you Sunny. Went to have some more blood drawn today, I'll get the results on Monday morning since they are closed tomorrow. Going to try and relax this weekend and not worry to much.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds like a great plan Sarah! I'm so happy for you :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

I took a Walmart brand test last night. It still said pregnant. I even took it at 5PM so I know my levels are still okay. :) I just needed some reassurance. It was a pack of 2 so I might take the other Sunday. I hate the waiting game until Monday to find out what my levels are. I hope everyone has a very Happy Friday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream happy bagels week! I’m sure little ones kidneys will be fine!

Sarah that’s some great numbers! Congrats again! And yes progesterone is totally safe! I think it was important for me personally to take but not everyone needs to supplement. It certainly can’t hurt! 

I find that crazy that you and sunny are following a similar pattern!


----------



## AmberR

Sarah!! So very happy for you. Hope you get great results tomorrow!


----------



## SunnyBe

Any news yet, Sarah?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Still waiting on the office to call.... The wait is killing me!


----------



## SarahTTC3

It doubled!!! Went from over 2754 to 5662!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

YAYYYYYYYYYY :D


----------



## AmberR

:dance:that's awesome Sarah!


----------



## Dream143r

wooooohooooooooo!!! Party time!


----------



## Dream143r

are any of you ladies cloth diapering? I'm seriously leaning towards it. If I do choose this route I'll for sure use the service that picks up dirties and drops off clean diapers each week to my front door. I'm positive I don't have the energy to wash diapers every 3 days.


----------



## AmberR

Dream I really wanted to cloth diaper! We have a local service that picks up and drops off weekly and costs about $60 per month. I've been thinking about it but I can't get DH on board with the idea... yet lol!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good morning all. I’m out of pregnancy test so I’m using my OPK’s to just make sure everything is okay. I worry because some days my symptoms are very strong and other not at all. I know it’s normal but seeing that line makes me feel better. I go form my ultrasound on Monday at 10am. I’m so ready to see Little Love and hear the heart beat. I don’t think my hubby knows how stressful the first few weeks can be. My hormones are pretty wacky right now so I am really watching what I say to him. Most the time I just cry. Lol. 

I didn’t use cloth diapers for Briar almost 12 years ago and I don’t think I will now either. We used cloth diapers for burp cloths though. I know we wouldn’t have a diaper pick up where we live and I really don’t want the added laundry. I think if I was able to stay home full time after the baby is born, I might would consider it. Please let me know how it works out if you try it though. I mean it worked on us growing up. I know my parents used them.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah, I had hardly any symptoms.. mostly just food aversions but we can all relate to the early days stress! Can’t wait for Monday to hear about the ultrasound! What an amazing time ❤️

Dream I thought about it but like Sarah, we don’t have a service and not interested in more laundry.. especially because I can’t keep up right now as it is lol


----------



## AmberR

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! I had some busy last 3 days at work, but today we are having a lazy day around the house!

Sarah- scan day is tomorrow, right? Exciting!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Yes ultrasound tomorrow. Appointment at 10am. This weekend we discovered I can’t do anything tomato based. Gives me horrible indigestion/bloat/gas. Up until 2:30 this morning and finally got some relief. I’m wondering if it could be the extra progesterone I’m taking. I’ll speak to my MD about it. It’s like Christmas Eve though. At least Game of Thrones starts tonight and we have been watching it all week. I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## SunnyBe

Good luck Sarah!! Keep in mind that it's still a bit too early to hear the heartbeat, so don't freak out lol ;) Let us know how it goes!

Dream, disposables over here. Did a lot of research back when I was pregnant but eventually decided against it. Main reasons: too much hassle, not "that" green if you consider pick-up/delivery, water/electricity factors, diaper rashes, high upfront costs if you go with the more convenient Bumgenius and alternatives. So far I've been pretty happy with our choice.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Baby’s heartbeat is 134. Didn’t hear it but saw it. Everything is measuring good. Pic isn’t uploading saying file is to big. Waiting to see the dr now. Will try again later.


----------



## Dream143r

That's great Sarah. I didn't get to hear Rick's heartbeat at our first or second scan either. (7weeks and 13weeks) but we did see it pumping away both times.

I had my first bit on insomnia last night. I woke up to pee at 3:15am and was up for hours. Couldn't get back to sleep. I maybe got about 15-20 mins before I had to get out of bed at 7am for work. womp.


----------



## AmberR

That's awesome Sarah!

Sorry about the insomnia Dream. Hopefully it doesn't become a regular occurrence!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohh Dream. Insomnia is horrible. I have had it for the last 2 weeks. I hope it doesn’t last long for you. 

I go back in 5 weeks. I’ll be 12 weeks and get the genetic testing and an ultrasound done. He won’t be able to tell me the gender with the genetic testing cause I’m not high risk or over 35. I told hubby I’ll just pay $75 and order the test. He said he wanted to wait until we have the ultrasound at 17 weeks cause he wants to see it on the screen. Then he also said he wanted a gender reveal party which I didn’t expect. So I guess I’ll be planning that. I’m happy he is getting involved.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's amazing Sarah :D :D Which company does the NIPT at your doctor's office? I didn't know there were any that didn't test the sex (and sex-linked diseases on the X/Y chromosomes). So glad your hubby is starting to get excited as well :) 

Dream, ahhhh insomnia! My number 1 pregnancy complaint. Hope it doesn't last long!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I am not sure which company they use. I had to wait until 17 weeks with my son so it is okay. I was happy the Hubs wants certain things and is wanting a party. I do feel better after see the ultrasound. He said my miscarriage rate dropped below 10%. The heartbeat was great and the sac looked wonderful. they made me relax a little bit. I am just going to enjoy this until my next visit.

Did any of you use a breast pump? I know we can get one from insurance. I used the Medela with my son and liked it but he wouldn't latch at all so my milk stopped after 3 weeks and was only pumping 1oz every few hours. Are there any new ones that you would recommend?


----------



## SarahTTC3




----------



## AmberR

Sarah- I have been using the spectra s1 and I love it! Several of the girls I work with tried the medela first but had much better success with the spectra. The nice thing about the s1 is that it has a battery so you don't have to stay in one place. I use a pumping bra and could move around the house to do things while pumping which was nice. Although in the first 6 weeks nursing as much as possible is best to help milk supply from what I've been told by lactation nurses. I had to nurse then pump and bottle feed for the first couple weeks due to troubles with my son having a tongue tie. Once we got that fixed it was much better! I never imagined breastfeeding would be so difficult! I've also heard it's different with each child!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, did the doctor change your due date based on the scan? I see 7w0d at the top. Hi little one :D 
I have the Spectra S2, same as the one Amber has but without a battery. Love it! I also have a Motif Duo which is very compact but far less powerful. 

The first few weeks of nursing were so tough and I couldn't survive without a nipple shield. Now I can't even imagine it hurt lol.


----------



## Jill322

Hi all, 

Long time no see.. Lol

Dream I am so happy everything went well and congrats on the baby boy.

Sarah how exciting!! I am so glad to hear the good news. 

On my news we had out gender reveal last weekend and we are having a GIRL! I am so stinking excited... I was 99.9% sure it was a boy. This will be the first girl grandchild for both me and my husbands families. We are over the moon.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Congrats Jill!!!!

He didn't tell me an EDD at this scan but did say I was 7 weeks. Give or take 5 days. When I put it in other places it has between 12-2 and 12-5. So I am hoping at the next ultrasound we can get a nailed down due date.

I have heard a lot of good things about the Spectra. I already plan on getting the shield before we go to the hospital. My mom ran out and got one when my son was born but he still didn't take it. Plus I was trying to breast feed with my weirdo ex father in law in there. I told this hubby there will be a few hours where we will have some bonding time after the baby is born. I want to be able to try and feed it and not have to give it a bottle like I did with Briar. We are already discussing who he wants in the room and as of now he said just me and him. My mom was in it with my son so she will be okay not being in there. I have to respect his wishes if he wants alone time. What he doesn't understand is someone has to take pictures. I will be a little busy to do it. :)


----------



## Dream143r

I can't believe i'm 24 weeks. It's all seeming very surreal these days. My BFF is sending out my shower invites on Monday, I can't even process it, just wild.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah I use the medela. Although I’m terrible at actually doing any pumping. I have like three bags in the freezer I want to start having date nights again though so I need to get on that lol I like it just fine but it does seem like the Moreno portable spectra would be nice! 

Jill congrats on the baby girl! This group seems to follow a pattern boy girl girl boy so with that, I’m voting Girl for Sarah!

Dream that is so exciting. It was so surreal having a baby shower. I remember thinking about how much I had dreaded them for so long so it was emotional to have one for our baby. I can’t believe you’re already 24 weeks! Also, I had random bouts of insomnia but nothing consistent so I hope it’s not a thing for you!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream so happy for you!!!! 24 weeks!!! YAY!!!!

TB- I like to say I just want a healthy baby, and then say girl real quiet. I would absolutely love a girl. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats Jill!! Girls are awesome :D Beautiful pics!

Dream, can't believe you're so far along! Started buying things yet? 

Sarah, I'm thinking girl too (50% shot, right? :D). What did you guys end up deciding regarding testing to find out the sex vs. waiting for the anatomy scan? 

Tb/Amber, how are the little ones doing? Mine just turned 4 months the other day. Life has gotten so much easier the last couple of weeks. Our only problem is that she can't sleep without being swaddled. She hasn't rolled yet so its fine for now, but we really have to start doing something about that very soon. Whenever we try it just turns into an hour-long cry-fest (mostly baby girl doing the crying ;)).


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- our LO is doing pretty well. Her biggest issue is gas but she’s been getting better every week so I’m hoping it becomes a non issue after we hit 3 months or so. She’s doing a ton of smiling and cooing so I’m just waiting for that first laugh!
Have you looked into the swaddle up sleep sack? The 50/50 has removable arms for when they do roll over. We use that and she loves it. Or the halo sleep sack you can keep her arms out of but still swaddled. I hope you get that figured out though!


----------



## Dream143r

Seems like the insomnia was just that one night. Thank goodness.

We bought a car seat and extra base. We also bought our crib and matching night table. They haven't been delivered yet. I have an old dresser that used to be my moms that I'm going to paint to go in the nursery as well. DH is a big sneaker connoisseur so Rick's got a little collection of his own started already. That's about it.

I put a could sleep sacks on my registry too, hope they work.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning ladies! I love hearing about the little ones. We bought our Peanut a little gender neutral gown on Friday. I used them with my son when he was a baby and loved them. We decided we would wait until the anatomy scan. My insurance wouldn't cover the early gender blood test because I am not high risk or over 35. Then the hubs decided he wanted a gender reveal party. So we get to do that too. I didn't expect it from him but totally doing it if he wants it.


----------



## shradha

Hello ladies...sorry I couldn't go through with 186 pages...but I am happy to see the scan and baby talks.
Congratulations Sarah, sarahTTC3, Dream...on BFP
Sunny and TBfromlv you both must be busy with your little ones....
Sorry to have jumped into your group...
I am shradha, 36 from India. I have a 6 yr old son and we want to extend our little family. So I am back to babyandbump after 7yrs.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh those real laughs are just the best :D Our little one laughs like crazy when we stick out our tongue or do whatever else she considers "funny". 

We have a swaddle up, a halo swaddle, a couple of sleep sacks, gowns... but all she's able to sleep in is a double swaddle with a receiving blanket and a muslin blanket. We're going to try the Merlin's Magic Sleepsuit this weekend, people have been raving about it so we figure it's worth a shot. Overall, I can't really complain because she sleeps from 7-8pm to 6-7am with just one feed before we go to bed at 10-11pm, and naps 3 times a day for at least an hour. 

Dream, oh man you're going to have so much fun getting the nursery set up :D Can you imagine that in just a few weeks your little dude will be brought home in that car seat? 

Sarah, will you find out at the reveal? Or will the reveal just be for friends/family? Either way, I'm sure it'll be awesome. Have you told your son yet? 

Hi Shradha, welcome! Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## SarahTTC3

We will find out at the reveal with everyone else. Both sons know. The oldest is almost 18 and couldn't really care either way. My son is 11 and so excited. He asked everyday how big the baby is now. We are now at a 2x2 lego. LOL!

Welcome Shradha! Nice having a new person in our group! :)


----------



## Dream143r

Happy rainbow sprinkle week Sarah! Feels like yesterday my little Rick was a rainbow sprinkle.

Sunny that sounds like an amazing sleep schedule!

shradha - welcome! and best of luck for this cycle. Are you doing anything special with cycle tracking or just going with the flow?


----------



## shradha

Thank you Sunny, sarah and dream...


Dream143r said:


> shradha - welcome! and best of luck for this cycle. Are you doing anything special with cycle tracking or just going with the flow?

Yes I am going to try on different things this time...going to start on with fertilityfriend charting, opk, and a menstrual cup. Actually Dh was researching and came up with the idea of using one. We can have good chances of letting the swimmers go to the right direction. And use pillows under so that I can hold my legs up for half an hour. Sorry for the details but we are ready to try all possible means as dh will be out of the country for a year in 6 months and we want to catch the eggy by the time he leaves. So time is little. Hope it works out..keeping fingers crossed. If we miss then I will have to take a break for a year.


----------



## shradha

Started taking Vit C, folic acid, vit E pills...today I guess I have ovulated as I am having all the symptoms.


----------



## SarahTTC3

crossing fingers for you this cycle then!!!!! :)


----------



## Dream143r

shradha - Everyone in this group will tell you there's no such thing as TMI here. I absolutely tried the legs in the air bit several times. I hope you have great luck with it. I found it to be more mentally comforting than anything else but when you're TTC everything is open for trial. Happy O day.

Only 12 weeks left of work for me! I literally could not be more happy about that. I made a Mommy-do and Daddy-do list yesterday. I'm feeling like it's time to buckle down and really get things done - mostly in relation to the nursery. I don't want to stress myself out though so I'm dedicating May and June to get things done. I bought the curtains for the nursery (white with grey stars) so I'm officially inspired and motivated to do the rest.


----------



## tbfromlv

Shradha- welcome! I hope you catch that egg before he leaves! And like dream said, there’s no TMI in this bunch lol How long have you been trying for this baby?

Dream- that is crazy! Your pregnancy seemed to have gone so fast! Getting the nursery ready is so much fun! I did the same, wanted to chill out at the end so we got it all done by the beginning of the third trimester.

Sunny- that does sound like a great sleep schedule. our LO sleeps similar but we are trying to transition her to the pack n play out of the rock n play so it’s not been as great the last couple of nights lol fingers crossed she figures out.

Sarah- How fun! Your oldest is going to be such a great big brother! Is he wanting another brother or a sister?


----------



## shradha

Thanx Sarah, dream and tbfromlv...
Just curious did you guys do anything special? I mean apart from opk ? Actually I am really desperate to try anything.
I have been wanting a 2nd baby from the time my boy turned 3 but dh would always put me off. He was happy with having just one kid and soon I too gave up and tried to be happy with his decision. Last month suddenly he told me he wanted to have another one....I was on top of this world. Just keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## Dream143r

When I finally got my BFP I was in a self-care bubble. 

Exercising 3x per week
Eating a healthy diet (low carb, no sugar, no dairy, no gluten)
Acupuncture weekly
Weekly Epsom Salt baths etc etc
Just a whole bunch of stuff that made me feel good. Whether any of it has any relation to my BFP I'll never know. It was the first month in 20 cycles that I had true EWCM. I was taking OPKs but not temping. Temping just seemed to be an added necessary task for me. I had so many cycles with perfect temps then falling off with AF. We BD every other day that cycle. 

I've got an OB appointment later on this morning so I'm working from home today. I don't think anything special is happening today but my glucose test should be coming up soon I think.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I had a CM on New Years Eve. I decided I wasn't going to test and to leave it to the higher power. I got my positive 2 months later on 3/31.

I really hope you get yours soon! :)

TB- I think Briar wants a boy. I keep telling him girls are better. LOL!


----------



## Dream143r

Well I got my glucose requisition as suspected. I'll probably go next Monday to get that done. My next appt isn't until May 30th at 30 weeks. Because my PAPP-A levels were low during my 1st trimester blood work I'm getting extra ultrasounds at 32 and 36 weeks to check on Rick's growth. My doc said low levels sometimes co-relate to low birth weights due to placenta issues and if that's the case she won't let me go past my due date. She's retesting as part of my glucose test and if the levels are still low said we will likely schedule an induction for right around my due date. (not entirely sure how I feel about that) on one hand I'm happy because I have ZERO desire to still be pregnant after August 8th lol but on the other hand who really wants to be induced? It's so unnatural.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I was induced at 39 weeks with Briar. To me it was the best experience. I was able to check in to the hospital at 6am and they got my IV started. Broke my water around 10am and then had epidural around 11:30. Starting feeling pain down my right leg at 1pm and Briar was born at 1:17. I know it isn't always that easy though. I have a fear of my water breaking in public and it kind of freaks me out. I am a planner so having everything planned out worked well for me. I know a lot of people want the whole experience and not have a scheduled birth rather it be induced or C-Section.

I hope you don't have to be induced since that is what you want. I was just giving my experience, so maybe that will help with your decision. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Sarah - your experience sounds great! I guess I've just heard too many stories of babies not wanting to cooperate with the induction process. Labour then sometimes becomes prolonged, the meds aren't working etc etc and then you end up in a c-section. If I do have to be induced I think I'll end up being alright with that - I'm pretty go with the flow (at least for now).


----------



## SarahTTC3

Girl I heard the stories too! I was so scared of the MD using the vacuum or anything else to get the baby out. He didn't have to do any of that. I hope my experience helps if you do have to be induced. :) I am pretty sure this one for me won't be as easy.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm TERRIFIED of the Vacuum! I'll be soooooo sad!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I was the same way. I did NOT want to be induced. But my reasons for that were that I wanted no intervention including epidural and I had heard that if you’re induced you’re likely going to want/need epidural and also once you have any intervention it increases your chances of c section. But the day before Kaydence came I had an OB appointment and he said “Just in case, if we do hit your due date, how long after do you want to go before we would induce?” I had a moment of “don’t let me be pregnant after my due date!” But I told him I wanted to go as long as he’d let me lol. Hopefully you don’t have to worry about induction and baby comes right on time! I bet Rick is going to test just fine ❤️


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 7 weeks Sarah!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thanks Dream. I wonder why that thing say week 7. I am in my 9th week. Maybe I am missing something. Due date is right though.


----------



## SunnyBe

I was induced as well (10 days after my due date), not sure if I would opt for it again or just try to sit it out until 14 days past due. I really wanted to experience laboring at home for as long as possible. It all worked out in the end and it wasn't the worst experience at all, but still much more clinical than I had in mind. 

Sarah, seems like only the top one (babysizer ticker) is wrong and the countdownmypregnancy one is correct. Did you try changing your due date there as well? Just 215 days to go :D Hope your next labor and delivery experience is as great as your first!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Yay got it updated!!! WE are at Tator Tot now!

Oh the light headiness and dizziness hit today out of no where. Praying that goes away soon. I haven't been sick so far yet just nauseous like crazy and on the verge of sickness when it comes to smells.


----------



## Dream143r

Yay for tater tot week!


----------



## Dream143r

My furniture painting went extremely well. I'm sooo pleased with how everything turned out. I did this dresser, a toy box and a night stand. DH is going to paint the crib wall hopefully this week.



I was supposed to go to my glucose test this morning but I slept in. Oops. I'll just have to sort out a different day this week to go before work.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- That is absolutely adorable!! You did such an awesome job!!!!

Quick question for you ladies. I went to the bathroom a little while ago and had A LOT of clear discharge. I googled and seems normal. Did you have any around the 10 week mark?


----------



## Dream143r

i've got discharge non stop, i'm always damp which is gross. I should really start wearing pantie liners. Clear, white all normal I believe.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thank you! I was getting a little worried about it. :) I will be happy when I get out of the first trimester and can breathe a little easier. I guess this is a good sign that everything is working and baby is doing good.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream it looks great!! Good work!

Sarah, I had it the ENTIRE pregnancy..totally normal!


----------



## SunnyBe

That looks just perfect, Dream!! Any nursery pics? Can't believe how fast your pregnancy seems to be going! Hope the gestational diabetes test comes back fine :)

Sarah, yum, ferrero rocher week :D Clear discharge is totally normal, nothing to worry about. How are you feeling? Just a few more weeks until your second trimester. Have you guys thought of names yet?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Morning Sunny! Feeling pretty good. Haven't had any sickness, just nauseous and a few food aversions that almost got me. Got my maternity pants in Wednesday so I can be comfy! I really believe what they say about having a second child that you show sooner. I already have a nice bump going on mixed with a little bloat. I think we are set on a girl name which will be Rebekah Emerson and we will call her Emerson. Both are a family name. Boy name is very much undecided. I would love to have Everett which is my husband's middle name. Just don't know what else. I really hope all I have to worry about is a girl name though.

How is everyone's babies doing??

Dream good luck on the diabetes test!


----------



## SunnyBe

Beautiful names!!! Ahh maternity pants (and maternity leggings!), how I loved those :D When is your next appointment? 

Amber, Tb, when you read about Sarah's and Dream's pregnancy stuff, does it make you reminisce about your pregnancy? I really miss it! Certainly not planning a pregnancy now though, just sayin' ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

Love the name Sarah! We were the same. Set in a girls name and undecided on boys and it turned out there was a reason for that! 

Sunny I totally miss being pregnant! I enjoyed it so much and yes I reminisced.. like Sarah I only had food aversions and if I didn’t eat often enough a mild bit of nausea. I remember being happy to not be working during first trimester because I napped allllll the time!

Speaking of..we decided we will probably try again in the fall so that way if it doesn’t naturally happen again we can plan a trip to Prague over next summer to claim one of our embabies there. So weird to even think of TTC again. But we do want 2 and I’m only getting older

Also Happy Mother’s Day everyone! ❤️


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Mother's Day momma's :D 

That makes a lot of sense Tb! I don't think I'm brave enough for 2 under 2 lol (also hope AF stays away until I stop breastfeeding haha). I love that we have frosties in Prague so there's a little less time pressure.

Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## SarahTTC3

My next appointment is next Monday at 10. We will have the genetic testing with an US. I am so excited to see my little peanut again. We Saturday on FB. Crossing fingers that everything still goes smoothly.

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! :)


----------



## Dream143r

Happy belated mother's day ladies! I had a nice day, went for brunch with my family (parents, grandparents and in-laws) a bit of a tradition. DH got my my first mother's day card ever which felt extra special. There was a bit of debate at the table as to whether or not I was a mother yet which I shot down very quickly. Of course I'm a mother. There's living life inside of me and even if God forbid he were to pass today he would have still lived and I would have still been his mother. Everyone agreed and that was that! lol

My countdown is on! only 43 business days left of work. 

Haven't heard anything from my doc regarding my glucose test yet. So no news so far is good news. My next appt is at 30 week at the end of the month. May 30th. I think I start seeing her every 2 weeks after that and we have an ultrasound at 32 weeks.

I feel like even though there's quite a few weeks to go that we're nearing the home stretch. Like the last trimester is going to fly by. I'm enjoying pregnancy so not necessarily ready for that to be over but I just wonna see my little baby's face and squish him!

Sarah - Happy donut hole week. We call them Timbits here in Canada. Which is much cuter than a donut hole.

TB - that's so exciting to be thinking about TTC again in the fall! I love that you're going to give it a little time naturally then if you need to go to Prague in the summer that's okay too.


----------



## AmberR

Happy belated Mother's day to all you wonderful ladies! I had to work of course but it was an ok day!

Dream- wow I can't believe you'll be in the final stretch soon! So exciting!

Sarah- excited to hear about your appt!

Sunny- I miss being pregnant, but I'm a little frightened of having 2 small children! We have pretty much decided to leave it up to chance for now. My period hasn't come back yet though. I would love to have a second next summer, so that would be an almost 2 year gap.

Tb- we may be TTC at the same time!


----------



## Dream143r

So we put the crib together last night. \\:D/

My first born son Guess Marciano (seen here) truly believes we're setting this room up for him. :lol:


----------



## tbfromlv

I love it Dream!!! My first born pup also thought the room was for her so fun setting up baby’s room!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhww Dream, is he a Siamese? So cute. Love the look, I'm sure everything is coming together perfectly.

How was your appointment Sarah? Happy nugget week (saying that totally made me crave nuggets... it's normal to still have cravings 5 months post-partum right? :D)

Amber, Tb, I can't wait for you guys to start trying haha. I miss the excitement of looking at pregnancy tests, trying to find that second line. 

Baby girl had her first bites of sweet potato the other day, hated it lol.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I absolutely love that crib. I have been looking at one similar. :)

Appointment went really well. Had the genetic testing and 4 vials of blood taken. The ultrasound looked good and nothing abnormal. I go back 6/10 for the gender reveal ultrasound and more blood work for genetic stuff. We will have the reveal on the 6/14 and I won't know until that day... The waiting will be horrible!


----------



## Dream143r

Yep - he's a chocolate point Siamese.

Yummm Chicken Nuggets - I want some now too.

Sarah - Scan pic is adorable. It's amazing how developed they are at just 12 weeks eh? What are you planning to do for the big reveal?

I'm back to work today after a long weekend. I was yesterday in Canada, I think you guys have memorial day next Monday right? Just getting excited for the shower now coming up June 2nd. My dress came from Pink Blush last week and I love it. RSVPs are in and looks like we will have over 50 guests. I'm surprised the numbers got that high but we're only having 1 shower and just bringing everyone together.


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- so glad your appointment went well! Beautiful scan pic!

Dream- I hope you have a nice shower. Sounds like you will be blessed with so many RSVPs! How wonderful :) 
Also, yes next Monday is memorial day already! Time sure is flying by for me!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

We are planning on doing fireworks. I went and got them after the appointment. I bought both because I was worried if we waited they would sell out. We will give the envelope to my Sis in love after the appointment on 6/10 if Peanut shows the good and we will have the party on 6/14. We will find out with everyone. It will be a long week. :)


----------



## Dream143r

That sounds awesome!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah the scan looks beautiful can’t wait for the gender reveal!! I’m still team pink with you! 

Yes Memorial Day weekend is coming which means my husband will be off yesss lol it is officially summer break so now I’m only off a little longer :( I don’t want to go back to work. I want to be a SAHM for a while. I didn’t think I wanted to but now that she’s here I’m like forget work!! Maybe I can find enough freelance work to stay home :haha: 

Sunny I was thinking the same thing. I saw this girl I followed on Instagram had FET a few days before my IVF And she found out she’s pregnant again. It made me panic lol I was like whoa not yet! And I POAS just to make sure lol I haven’t got my period back yet (but it was never normal anyway right?!) It is so strange that after trying for so long I was relieved to not see two lines.. who am I anymore?!


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Memorial Day!!

Sarah, fireworks, wow!!! That's going to be so awesome. Just a couple more weeks :D I'm also still thinking girl. With the genetic stuff you got done you'll also find out if it's a boy or a girl because, here in the US at least, they test for sex-chromosome linked diseases (they'll keep it private if you ask them to though, but you could give the results to your sister). Glad you're feeling well :)

Dream, wow that's a lot of RSVP's!! You'll probably be all set with whatever you need for the baby with that many people :D Love that you have a countdown til maternity leave. Almost there!

Tb, hahaha now you got me thinking that I should test, just to be safe lol. Wouldn't that be something?!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 13 weeks Sarah!


----------



## AmberR

Fireworks sound so fun Sarah! Happy 13 weeks!


----------



## Dream143r

Wow I thought I was going to have to amputate my own leg this morning. Well, not really but the pain was crazy. Rolled over and a charley horse took over my right calf. It was awful. I tried walking it out for a bit, DH massaged it out but it's still kinda sore. I hope these don't come often!

30 weeks tomorrow and I have an OB appt in the afternoon. FX she books my 32 week scan. It's been too long since I've seen my little muffin in there,


----------



## SarahTTC3

Thanks Guys! So glad to make it to 13 weeks. Felt a sigh of relief on Monday morning, followed by a headache that is still going on today!

Hey Sunny I asked if we would find out with the genetic testing on the gender but the MD said it wasn't covered by the insurance and we would have to pay $4000 out of pocket. Crazy!!! We could have done the sneak peak through Amazon but the hubby wanted to wait for the scan. Hoping Peanut acts right on the 10th.

We are preparing for baby and trying to pay off some debt before Peanut gets here. Plus, put some up for things we don't get at the shower or our parents doesn't buy us. We also have to meet our insurance DED and OOP, which might be up to $4000. We are following Dave Ramsey for the most part. With a few things here and there that are different. Luckily the husband is invested as well. I tried this last summer and he was interested but wasn't apart of the planning or knew what all had to be paid. Now he is. And driving me CRAZY! LOL! If we stick to the plan we can be Credit Card Debt Free by November. Then Car, House, and Student loans. I just don't want things to be tight like they have been in the past and I want to be able to enjoy the baby and not worry as much. :)

Happy 30 weeks Dream!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Woo hoo 30 weeks!! You’re so close! Those charley horses are the worst. It’s the only negative symptom I had. Hope you don’t get many more!

Sarah happy 13 weeks!! We did the Dave Ramsey method too then we had to go and do IVF and it screwed that up a bit but we are back on it. Good luck!! And I can’t wait for the 10th!


----------



## AmberR

Yay for 30 weeks tomorrow Dream! Charley horses are the worst! I remember getting a couple bad ones towards the end of my pregnancy!

Hope you are able to get some debt paid off Sarah!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, I remember you said that a couple of weeks ago but figured the doctor was talking about something else back then. The genetic test (Non-invasive prenatal testing, or "NIPT"/ "cfDNA") checks the cell-free DNA of the baby. This contains all the chromosomes, including the X's and/or Y. I haven't heard of any company leaving out the sex of the baby (in the US), so I'm kinda curious which company the OBGYN office uses, and why that would cost extra. Or is it not a genetic test but just blood work that detects the levels of certain proteins (like AFP, hCG etc) to screen for neural tube defects/Down's? 

We did NIPT and I called the company beforehand to negotiate the price. They said the full bill would be thousands of dollars, but if I gave them a call, they could offer it for $250-$350 or so lol. Even stated it on their website. Our insurance also denied the claim, but due to an agreement between the OB's office and the pharma company, we didn't have to pay at all. Not sure why but not complaining either :D 

That's awesome you're planning on becoming debt-free! I personally don't really care for Dave's view on credit cards, but can understand how his approach works for a lot of people. Once you're out of debt though (and feel like you got a good handle on things of course), read up on how to use credit cards to your advantage. We've never carried a balance on our cards, not even a dollar of interest paid, and have gotten soooo much travel stuff for free. Many cross-Atlantic flights, fancy hotel stays, airport lounge access, TSA-pre/global entry, all thanks to credit card bonuses. 

Dream, hope you got a date for your scan set. How many do you get? I only had 2, ugh.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- would you mind sharing any info on the best credit cards for rewards? We currently just have 1 that gives us 2-3% cash back on purchases. I'm interested to see what we could get for travel!


----------



## tbfromlv

I was just going to say the same as Amber- please share Sunny !


----------



## SunnyBe

Of course! 

The points you'll get for spending are nothing compared to what you get as sign-on bonuses. The offers come and go and differ by bank so what's available today may not be available in a month from now. 

We generally do a bonus sign-up every 3-4 months or so (sometimes just one of us, sometimes both of us), which isn't nearly as hardcore as some real "travel hackers" out there but still has given us at least $15k in benefits in the last couple of years. 

So far this year, I've gotten 80k in points from Chase (which is worth $800 in "cash" [ie. you just apply it as a statement credit to your account] or an extra 25% when you use it for travel [book your flights or whatever through the Chase travel portal, so $1000]. For that, we had to spend $5k in 3 months to get the bonus. We don't spend nearly that much on our day to day expenses so we just prepay things like homeowners/car insurance, or pay our quarterly taxes (self-employed). Others solve that spending problem by paying their mortgage (but there's usually a fee for paying with a credit card so we haven't tried that yet), or buying gift cards to grocery stores/gas stations etc. All of that is called "manufactured spending" by the way, so you can use that term to look up other ways of meeting your spending requirements. After you hit your spending, you usually get your points or miles posted the following statement. That particular card did come with a non-waivable $95 annual fee (always cancel after that first year so you'll only pay once) but that's a small price to pay for what you're getting in return.

Last month I got 50k points from BoA ($3,000 spending requirement to hit the bonus), which is worth $500. It came with global entry/TSA pre (which DH and I already got for free thanks to a different card, but baby girl still needed it) worth $100, and another $100 for travel spending (we just bought a $100 American Airlines gift card that we'll use eventually). It also had a $95 annual fee, but again, we're getting $700 for that one-time fee. DH just did one so far this year and it was for 60k Delta miles (worth a rountrip ticket to Europe). 

We generally don't bother with bonuses that are worth less than $500 (in travel or cash), unless it's super easy to get the bonus (e.g. no spending requirement). There are certain rules of how many cards you can apply for by bank so it's not worth signing up for a crappy bonus that takes up a spot when a better deal might be coming up. Credit inquiries stay on your credit report for 2 years, so if you go through too many, it can negatively affect your score. We both have credit scores in the 800's so when you do it right, it doesn't affect your credit score.

That being said.... it's very important to keep track of your credit card application details. Start a spreadsheet! Add information like the date you applied for the card, details on the bonus you applied for, how long you have to meet the spending requirement (and add that to your calendar!), when you need to close your card (especially important if there's an annual fee, set a calendar reminder for that one as well!). 

Also, make sure that you enroll for auto-pay and all of that. You don't want to accidently leave a balance and pay interest. Don't sign up for cards that have a high spending requirement if you won't be able to pay it off within a month, bonuses that don't require spending are around from time to time as well.

Doctor of credit is a great resource to find the latest bonuses: Best Current Credit Card Sign Up Bonuses & Offers For June, 2019 - Doctor Of Credit


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Ladies! I had a very tiring but fun day yesterday at our baby shower. Today I'm totally pooped but it was such a good time. 

Countdown continues, 29 days left of work! woohoo. Plus I've taken off the last week of June as vacation time before my official mat leave on July 19th. Going to hopefully use this time to go a little nuts on cleaning the house, do laundry etc etc.

Next ultrasound is June 13 at 32 weeks. I only get this extra one because my OB wants to check on the growth of Rick's kidneys (they were a little small at the anatomy scan) and my fluid levels as a result of low papp-a from first trimester screening. I'm just happy we get to see him again. We were considering doing the 3D/4D private scans but they're so expensive and seem like a waste of money.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad you had a good shower, it looks so nice! You are looking beautiful, love your dress!

Sunny- thanks for all the good info! I will definitely be looking into it more!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, you look absolutely gorgeous. Glad you had a good time. So in just a few more weeks, you're off for a full year, right? Love it!

Amber, no problem :) Happy 9 months Leo!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny I am not really sure now. LOL. They took 4 vials of blood and will take more on Monday. I know there were testing for Downs and all that. So who knows. I haven't gotten any word on how it came back which I take it be that it is okay. I go Monday for the gender scan and will find out more. :) Thank you for the credit card info. Will be looking into that. We are following Dave in some ways, but then kind of doing our own thing. He wants you to survive on beans and rice and not eat out. Well, I like eating out even when I am not pregnant. I just budget for it. We also love date nights with just us or with the kids. So we aren't being as strict as some. It works for us though.

Dream your shower looks so nice. You look beautiful! I know you are so excited for the break coming soon!


----------



## SarahTTC3

1 week from today and we will be doing our reveal hopefully. MD appointment Monday at 3 for the US!!! I can't wait to find out! Happy Friday to everyone!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so excited for you Sarah!! It's going to be a nerve-wracking week I'm sure.


----------



## Dream143r

Yay so much fun!


----------



## AmberR

Woohoo Sarah that will be so much fun!


----------



## SunnyBe

How was your appointment today Sarah?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Appointment went very well!!!! OMG this baby is already stubborn. It was standing on its head and didn't want to move. We saw a few waves and kicks. Then she turned off the screen and went to see the gender. This baby didn't want to show the goods very well. Had the cord between its legs and then crossed it legs. She was able to see and put it in the sealed envelope. My hubby being the ass he is made sure to hold on to it the whole time and followed me to my sis in love house to hand it to her. He had no trust in me to not peek.... HEHE which he should cause I would. I hate surprises. We will find out Friday evening and I will let everyone know then. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha :D Love it, smart hubby!!! 

Hi baby :)


----------



## Dream143r

Super cute! I'm always so amazed at how quickly they go from 'beans' to 'babies'. Excited to hear about the gender reveal later on.


----------



## SarahTTC3

I know. The profile is becoming so much cleared. Hearing the heartbeat each time is such an amazing sound and such a relief.


----------



## AmberR

Aww sweet stubborn baby! Haha! Beautiful scan pictures. How exciting to be finding out on Friday! I don't remember if you already said how you are doing the gender reveal?


----------



## SarahTTC3

We are doing fireworks Friday evening. My brother will shoot which ever color it is off. Only 2 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Very excited to see my little Ricky again tomorrow. Feels like its been ages since my anatomy scan.

We've got pre-natal class 2 of 4 tonight.


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- Oh Haha now I remember you said fireworks! So fun!

Dream- yay for getting to see little Ricky tomorrow and happy 32 weeks!!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream how did the scan go???? Any new pictures??


----------



## Dream143r

Good news. His kidneys have caught up in growth, they're right on track in size now. He's 4lbs and change. We didnt get to see his face cause he was facing my spine. But hes got lots of hair! Next appt in 2 weeks. Next scan in 4 weeks.


----------



## AmberR

So glad his kidneys have caught up, Dream!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yay!!! Great news Dream!:happydance:

Sarah, just a few more hours, HAVE FUN! Can't wait to read your update :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

This day is seriously dragging by so sloooooooow! I honestly haven't done much at work today except kind of day dream..... I am leaving in an hour to pick up a few things before heading to help with the party. I just need dark to get here so we can finally see!! What a great way to spend Father's Day weekend! Will let you guys know tonight what it is!


----------



## SunnyBe

Haha yeah I completely get that! Worst part is that it takes forever to get dark in the middle of June lol.


----------



## SarahTTC3

ITS A BOY!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats Sarah!!! \\:D/ You guys look so happy! I'm sure the boys love that they'll get a little brother :D How was the party?


----------



## SarahTTC3

My son I super excited that he is getting a brother. My husbands son just said Yay in a txt message. He had to work and couldn’t be there. He is almost 18 and wants his freedom so don’t plan on him having a close relationship with this one. 

The party was great. Just a family and had a taco buffet. Shot the fireworks off a little before dark because my older family has trouble seeing at night. I was happy to get to visit with everyone. One of my nieces was upset that it was a boy, she really wanted a boy. I’ll include the picture that you can tell the disappointment on her face. I just wish I could sleep more at the time. My lovely puppy who is now 7 months is really training me for those 3 and 5 am feedings. He has been crying more in his kennel to go outside at those time. Worst is on the weekend. Anyways, hope everyone has a great weekend!!! I’m going to be browsing the internet for boys clothes.


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations!! Glad the party went well. You're niece's face is too funny!


----------



## tbfromlv

Aww Sarah! Congrats! I’m not doing so well with my guesses. Lol I was wrong about Sunny, wrong about you, and I think I was right with Dream and Amber lol 2 for 4! Your niece lol
What a fun party!

Dream sooo glad to hear his kidneys caught up! What a relief! A friend of mine had her baby with a FULL head of hair! I wonder if yours will be that much?? 

LO turned 4 months last week! I can’t believe it! Sunny, are you starting foods? BLW or purées? amber what did you guys start with? 

I’m trying really hard to not go back to work this school year so I’ve started teaching English to Chinese kids online. It’s decent pay and with tome difference it’s while she’s still asleep. We will see if it works out!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah, I bet your puppy senses something is up haha. Sounds like you had a great party!

Tb, we haven't done a lot yet, but do a bit of both BLW & purees. We let her chomp down on banana pieces and scrambled eggs by herself for example, but offer purees as well. She's not a fan of any solids just yet (except peanut butter) and I call it a success when she manages to eat the equivalent of half a teaspoon ;)

Are you doing something like VIPkid, or DaDa? I've looked into that in the past. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Dream143r

Awww Congrats Sarah! Yay for team boy.

My niece was exactly the same way. She's much younger though, only 6. When we did our reveal she was visibly upset. She kept her distance the rest of the party. When we asked her about it she said she needed some 'alone time'. lol I think she was very mature about it. heeehee We made sure she understood that it was God's choice and not her auntie and uncle choosing the 'wrong' side. 

tb - that seems like a really cool teaching alternative. Hope that works out for you.

It's a busy week for us, DH has football games Tues and Thurs night (I usually attend), pre-natal class on Wednesday night, and MonsterJam on Friday night. So all my evenings are spoken for except today and my supervisor just called and asked if I could meet someone for a quick meeting at 4pm. Grrrr I'm usually gone by 3pm. I feel the exhaustion setting in already.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I am doing VIPKID now and scheduling interview with DaDa. So far so good- I’ll keep you posted!

Dream- that’s cute about your nieces response about alone time lol very mature of her! My niece was a little upset that Kaydence was a girl but she is happy now ha! Yes the exhaustion returns! I hope you can find tome in that busy week for rest!!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- At 6 months and once he was able to sit up unassisted we started out with softer foods like banana, avocado, sweet potato. Mostly BLW with some purees as well. I got grabease utensils and encouraged him to feed himself. He pretty much eats everything we eat now! I would recommend everyone take an infant CPR class, no matter which route you go!
If you do choose BLW there is a good Facebook group called BLW for beginners, it was a lot of help to me when starting out! How nice to be able to teach online!

Dream- wow busy week for sure! H
Monster jam sounds fun!! Hope you are able to get some rest over the weekend!

Leon is army crawling pretty good now and getting into everything! I can't believe time is going by so fast!

I'm still working full time at this point so DH works mon-thurs and I work fri-sun. Once a month I can work a Tuesday so we get a day off together. I'm really hoping a part-time position opens up soon!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Do any of you guys recommend a carrier? I have heard a lot about Tula... but they are so expensive.


----------



## SunnyBe

We started with K'tans (both had one) which was absolutely perfect for a newborn and I used mine all the time when we were out, but even more so at home just to have your hands free. Inexpensive and soft, love it! I also have a ring sling but the K'tan was just so much easier to use that I barely used it. She's sorta grown out of the K'tan's so we sold them.

When the baby was 4 months or so, we started using an Infantino carrier. Super cheap and pretty decent. It's in our car as a backup for when we're out and about and didn't bring anything else.

I recently got a Tula that I love. Bought it second hand and she gave me the infant insert for free, otherwise that would be another $40 if you were to buy it new (so keep that in mind if you want to use if for a newborn). I really like it! Super comfortable and I love the different styles. We're planning on getting a Tula explorer next (the one you can use forward facing) when we see a good deal on Ebay/Facebook Marketplace/Craigslist. If you're not opposed to buying stuff second hand, you can easily buy things and sell them when you're done with it for almost the same price. That's my thinking with expensive items like this. I'm not buying a $179 Tula Explorer new, but if I can buy one that's gently used for $80 and sell it for $60 next year, it's only $20 to "rent" it for a year ;)


----------



## EmmyLou1990

Hi. Me and my boyfriend are in our 3rd month of trying to conceive. I have had a sore boobs for well over a week and I’ve been feeling tired. Af is due at some point this week but I decided to test at 2pm this afternoon and this came up within 1 minute. Could it be positive?


----------



## SunnyBe

That's definitely a positive! Congrats :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sunny def don't mind buying second hand. I bought a Halo bassinet for $100 and its the newer version. So I will check into the one you suggested and the Tula. Thank you for you input.

Congrats Emmylou that is most certainly a positive!


----------



## Euraja

I had my last period May 9-15, the Flo app told me it was scheduled to come on June 9 and it didn’t. I had my nexaplanon removed June 11, I had sex June 12-19..everyday unprotected and now my period is 17 days late. Should i be worried because my period is usually on time and very regular? I was already a couple days late prior to birth control implant removal however. I’ve had two days where i felt a little nauseous, nothing i rule abnormal, my bestfriend keeps telling me I’m pregnant because the way her baby is attached to me and how he won’t go to anyone else in his sleep..besides me since I’ve been here. I kinda don’t wanna spend money on a test if I’m overthinking


----------



## SarahTTC3

I used Dollar Tree test and they were very accurate. I would pick up some of those because they are cheap. Best thing is make an appointment and see if you can have some blood work done. Good Luck to you! :)


----------



## Dream143r

Nice to see some new faces around here. Welcome!

I had my 34 week appt yesterday. All looks well, 150bpm and baby is still head down. I'll have what will likely be my last scan at my 36 week appt on July 11, also doing the Hep B swab on that day. yippee. After that I'll be having *weekly* appts with my OB. Ahhhhh. So real.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhhhh Dream so close!!!! I also go the 11th for my 20 week scan so I'll be half way there! You are so close!! So excited for you! :)


----------



## AmberR

Definitely positive Emmylou, congratulations!

Euraja- I agree with getting the dollar store tests or I found the wondfro tests off Amazon to be very accurate as well and cheap!

Dream- getting so close now!!

Sarah- I used a moby type wrap a lot in the first 4 months or so, that thing was a lifesaver! It takes a little bit to figure out how to wrap it comfortably, I watched some you tube videos but I became a pro at doing it. Then we switched to the infantino carrier, although I didn't find it very comfortable for long periods of time. I bought a lilliebaby one and don't find it very comfortable either. I think I need to watch some videos and get a better fit on that one. I think back carry would be more comfortable, but he doesn't like the back carry yet. I'm hoping one day he will!


----------



## tbfromlv

For carriers I used a Moby for a while. Like Amber said, I had to watch YouTube videos at first but then it was fine! Boba was having a sale on their structured carriers and I got a good one for $40. I think they are normally $80 or $90 and we love it!


----------



## Dream143r

Happy 18 weeks Sarah - almost half way!

I've been having a bit a sciatica pain on one side. It's manageable though, more of a bother than anything else. 

I'm back to work today after an amazing 4 day weekend. Friday I did all baby's laundry and cleaned the house. Saturday DH started our Anniversary Babymoon Staycation. Got a nice hotel downtown, had dinner on a rooftop patio in the heart of the city, went to a late night comedy show then out for dessert after. On Sunday (our actual anniversary) we went for an amazing brunch then to the spa for massages. It was awesome. Then yesterday (Canada Day Holiday) we binged a little Netflix and cleaned out the garage. Well needed rest time - away from work.

Since I'm not working Mon-Fri anymore I've only got 10 days left of work! woohoo last day is July 19th. Can't wait!

How do you ladies feel about epidurals? I can't remember if any of you had them. I don't know how I feel about them yet one way or the other.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that sound soo nice! We went out to eat and do things way more than we normally would before baby came and I’m glad we did because I still feel like we don’t do as much haha! 

I wanted to avoid epidural just because I wanted to be able to labor however I wanted. That’s being said, I know a lot of people who either had to be induced (which can intensify they already intense contractions) or their body was so worn out from labor that they stopped progressing and once they got the epidural, progress was made! So I’m not anti-epidural. I did not get one (no time anyway!) and if you’re considering going that route.. it wasn’t bad!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream your babymoon sounds amazing. We are planning ours at the first of November. Not sure what yet but we have to do something before little one gets here.

I did have an epidural. It wasn't bad at all. I got it around 11 when contractions were a little intense. Around 1 I started feeling a little pain on the right side and they checked and I was ready to push. At 1:19 baby was born. So I am all for the epidural. I do have a high pain tolerance but I really enjoyed not feeling much. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks Ladies - I appreciate your input


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, almost full term woohoo!! And just a few more days of work until your leave starts. You must be so excited. Regarding epidurals: I initially didn't want to get an epidural but changed my mind when I found out I needed to be induced. When I got it (after a couple hours of labor) I wondered why I didn't get it sooner lol. 

Sarah, felt any kicks yet?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning Sunny- I have felt a few light kicks and some rolling. My hubby has felt light ones too but not strong ones. I am a little thicker this go round so I think that makes a difference. I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, a little nervous but can't wait to see our little boy. I did get a Doppler for the house and listen to his heartbeat every now and then. I just love hearing it. :)


----------



## Dream143r

I had my 36 week appointment today and final scan. My boy is weighing in at 5lbs 14oz and this is starting to all feel soooooo real!

I let my OB know my heartburn is getting outta control now she said to ditch the Tums and move onto Zantac so I'll pick that up after work today.

I also started back seeing my naturopath this week. I'm going to be seeing her weekly to prepare for labour doing acupuncture.

Weekly appointments now too with my OB - I can't believe it. Finally going to be a mom. Feels so unreal.


----------



## AmberR

Oh Dream I'm so very excited for you!! Not much longer at all! I hope the zantac works for your heartburn!

Sarah- sweet baby kicks!! :cloud9: That is what I miss most, and makes me want to be pregnant again!!


----------



## SunnyBe

How was the scan Sarah, any pics to share?:D

Dream, hope Zantac does the trick!! Enjoy those last couple of weeks, he'll be here before you know it! What's your birth plan like?


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream that is so exciting!!! So close. Hope the heartburn dies down for you. Just a few more weeks and you will be holding your precious baby.

The scan didn't go as planned. We didn't get any new pics. I ate a donut before hand thinking maybe this will make him active. Well it did the reverse and put him into a sugar coma... He didn't move at all and was belly down. So far everything looks good but we go back Aug 5 for another ultrasound and MD appointment to try and get the facial features and heart chambers. Nothing to be concerned over and we get an extra scan. So that is good. I did talk to him about my feet swelling every day at work. I have an office job and constantly sitting. I will be ordering a nice footstool. He did write me a note to cover myself saying I can't work over 40 hours. They are having mandatory OT and I just can't work it. I am exhausted come 5.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I plan on being at the pool tomorrow and relaxing!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- so close!! That baby boy will be in your arms before you know it! I’m so excited for you! Being a mom is the best!!

Sarah- I miss those baby kicks! I was laying in bed last night remembering them. I loved being pregnant. Too much sugar for him lol next time maybe just a shot of orange juice lol!

My time off is rapidly coming to an end and it’s so depressing. I love being with her everyday and I can’t fathom leaving her and only getting evenings with her :( also here is an update pic


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- I had terrible leg swelling but not until the last month or so. Hopefully the stool will help. Good thing your doctor wrote you a note for work. I couldn't imagine working OT while pregnant! I bet it's frustrating you didn't get pictures/measurements but yay for getting a bonus scan!

Tb- She is soooooo adorable! It's so hard going back to work, but fortunately for me it wasn't quite as bad as I was anticipating.


----------



## SarahTTC3

TB she is so beautiful!!!!! I understand going back to work. I found out yesterday I will only get paid for 8 weeks. If I want the 12 it will be unpaid unless I have a medical condition. Might be something to discuss with my MD. He is pretty good about giving me time with the baby. With Briar I didn't go back to work but helped my mom at her restaurant. So this will be different for me.

Amber- I had a lot of swelling in the last of pregnancy with Briar but it was August so super hot. Trying to find some more comfortable shoes to see if that will help too. So far no luck finding any in my size. It is super hard being tall with big feet. I did tell hubby the other day I am glad I didn't have a girl so she wouldn't have this struggle. :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, she's an absolute doll. So cute!!! Do you have the possibility to work fewer hours? How many weeks until school starts?

Sarah, hope the doctor can help you out a bit to stretch those weeks to 12. You've now passed the 50% mark of your pregnancy, yay:D


----------



## SarahTTC3

When did your SO feel the baby? Lil Man was moving so much last night and kicking hard to me but hubs couldn't feel yet. I am almost 21 weeks . I want him to be able to feel it too. It has been 12 years so I don't remember when I felt with B, and when my ex felt it. Lil Man is getting more active during the day but he is still really low.


----------



## SunnyBe

My DH could feel it the same week as I first started feeling movement (week 17) and you could visibly see the movements from the outside in week 22. Although it all depends on the position of the placenta/baby, as well as your body type, I don't think it will be much longer Sarah!


----------



## SarahTTC3

I think the hubby is getting a little sad that he can't feel him yet. He is so low and moves a lot at night but he isn't able to feel it. Maybe my tummy is to thick now. :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- it will be no time that those kicks will get stronger for him to feel! 

Sunny- no I can’t teach part time. But I did a crazy thing.. I just saw an opening for my grade level in the district I live in and applied.. and got it all within 24 hours! This school is 10 min from my house (as opposed to almost 30) and they release over an hour earlier than my old school so that gives me more evening time with little lady!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Need your help... Trying to finish up the registry.. What car seat/stroller did you get and what other items do I HAVE to have. Is the Owlet worth it? Baby monitors? Everything is updated from the last time so I am a little overwhelmed. The mom group I am in on FB, can be a little to much. I am a simple person so I don't need the best of things. We already have the Halo Bassinet and the 4moms swing thingy. When it comes to breastfeeding what do I need? I have the Spectra 1 so storage bags and stuff, what is best? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tbfromlv

We got the graco travel system for car seat and stroller. I wanted the owlet so bad but never got it (remember those Target gift cards?? :( ) then one night she started making this weird gasping noise and my husband got up and bought one lol I think I had some post partum anxiety because it’s only been until recently that I’ve stopped fearing that she wasn’t breathing while sleeping so even though it’s probably not a necessity, and it’s really expensive, it helped my mental health.

The nose frida is really great. My daughter didn’t really like the swaddle so the swaddle up sleep sack was wonderful! A white noise machine for sure. Our friends got us the Hatch Rest, which we love, but again just a white noise machine is what’s important. Also we got a video monitor- I wanted one that wasn’t an app because most of them didn’t play audio if you were doing something else on your phone- I also heard some horror stories of WiFi hackers.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhh TB I remember your gift cards story! :( I think you sold me on the owlet. What monitor did you get. I don't want one with wifi just because we have a limited plan. I didn't think about a white noise machine. Will look into the sleep sacks and everything. I have a few on my list. You just never know what the baby will like and not like.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats on the new job Tb!! The shorter commute alone would make it worth it, awesome!

Sarah, I wrote a post about baby movement detectors a couple of weeks ago if you want to check it out. We got a Snuza and I honestly think it was the best purchase we ever made regarding baby stuff. Like Tb said, get a video monitor that isn't an app. We use an old phone (airplane mode on, so no wifi/data signals) as a sound machine, plenty of apps out there to use. Breastfeeding: get a Haakaa (or something similar). You just put in on the side you're not nursing on and catch a couple of ounces without doing anything. Amazing little piece of plastic!!

I would also put something like this on your registry. It's nice to not have to run to the store to get gas drops/pain reliever when your baby needs it, just have it ready to go :)
Boring stuff: milk storage bags, bottles, bottle brushes, diaper pail+refills (we have the Dekor classic, no smells!), doggy poop bags to double bag, changing pad + cover, muslin blanket for swaddling.

Oh and pick up a copy of The Happiest Baby On The Block book (or check if your library has it), really changed a lot for us.


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny- I am nervous but excited about the change!

I agree with everything Sunny said lol the gas drops were a necessity daily for us for 2.5 months (poor girl!) so it would be good to have some just in case. we probably would have used an old phone for our white noise machine but like I said, it was purchased by our friends! But that alone was a life saver! We had it on rain but the night we switched it to actual “white noise” started her uninterrupted sleeping!

And yes it took me a while to order the haaka and I regret not doing it sooner, especially when my milk was still regulating!


----------



## AmberR

Sarah, Best things we had were:
-white noise machine
-video monitor- we used the infant optics DXR-8
-haakaa (watch a video on how to put on properly- makes a big difference!)
-gas drops
-boudreaux butt paste
-nose Frida
-love to dream swaddle up (around 2 months our little guy liked to be swaddled with arms up so this worked a lot better than any other swaddle and its zippered so really easy!)
Stroller/travel system- we got a baby trend as a gift but I'm not sure if there ar better options out there- signifcantly helped my mental health to get out for short walks when I was feeling up to it!

For breastfeeding-
-coconut oil was the most helpful for sore nipples, I just applied after every feeding.
-breast pads- I didn't have much leaking but it's a good idea to have some on hand just in case
-breastmilk storage bags for when you start pumping

I didn't use a snuza or owlet but I spent many sleepless nights just watching him sleep because I was so anxious, so in hindsight i think it would have been a good purchase!

Tb- congratulations on the new job! Cutting down on commute time will be so nice!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, just 10 days until your due date :| Unless you've already delivered lol. How are you doing? Any BH contractions? 

Tb/Amber, how are solids going for you guys? Amber, is Leon getting a full 3 meals a day? I still struggle with getting baby girl to eat "enough" solids without constipating her. I offer water with meals but she doesn't drink much. She still nurses 6 times a day.

Also, how's your freezer stash of BM? Our freezer is getting way too full so I'm looking into donating some. Would be a shame to let it go to waste and I don't like the idea of wasting it all on a milk bath or something. Our local milk bank says that 3 oz provides 9 meals for NICU infants. Thinking of starting with 100 oz and see how we're doing in a couple of months and maybe donating the rest later on. 

Oh and she started crawling last week! Mixed emotions; proud, yet sad that she's growing up so fast :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! We need updates!

Sunny- we haven’t started solids yet. She’s had so much gas issues that we really wanted to wait to hit 6 months. But I think we are going to try next weekend. 

Also I did a terrible job pumping the last 6 months. I don’t even have 100oz frozen. And I start work tomorrow. I’ve been pumping like crazy the last week so hopefully that helps... I don’t know what I was thinking


----------



## Dream143r

Still pregnant. I'm ready for him to be out but at the same time I'm trying to just enjoy these last days of pregnancy. I'm just uncomfortable, trying by best not to complain because obviously we've prayed so long for this blessing but it's tough at times. 

Good news is, I'm still sleeping really well. Only usually wake up twice to pee at night and now that I'm on mat leave I'm getting good naps in the day time lol.

It's starting to feel like he's running out of space in there. At my last OB appt last Friday 38w1d my cervix was checked, nothing much going on, still closed. It was a little disappointing to hear. If I don't go into labour my next appt is this Friday at 39w1d at which time my OB will likely schedule my induction since she doesn't want me to go past my due date.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Oh Dream is it okay to feel uncomfortable and say it. I know we worked really hard to get here but the last few weeks can be miserable and you just want to meet him so badly! :)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I added quite a few to my list, even the nose Frida... I am fine with the snot sucker and pimple popper and all that but the thought of the nose Frida freaks me out a little. My cousin says she is getting it for me and I will love it though!

We go to our follow up appointment on Monday, hopefully he acts right this time. Then my son and I leave for Orlando on Wednesday with a few of my family. We won't be doing all the theme parks, but get to explore some cool places. My second mom lives there so we will have a big time. It will be about a 12-13 hour drive, but looking forward to spending time with my family while doing it. My sis in law sells Younique makeup and is having a huge meeting there so we are a long for the ride. :) I know one day will be spent at the beach. My favorite place ever.


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- so awesome that you have enough milk to donate, what a blessing to those NICU babies!

I try to do solids 3x/day, some meals he gobbles up and sometimes he throws it all on the floor! I'm still breastfeeding on demand as well. We waited until he was 6 months and then did baby led weaning so he eats pretty much whatever we eat. It's messy but he is so good at feeding himself now.

The best thing for constipation has been prunes! I blended some up with water to make a puree and gave him 1-2 tablespoons daily and that worked well in the beginning. Now he's drinking some water with meals so it hasn't been much of an issue anymore!

Tb- try not to worry too much about having a huge stash, I know easier said than done! I never had a huge freezer stash, maybe just 100 oz to start. What I pump at work just replaces what is used from the freezer. Occassionally I don't pump as much as he drinks so my stash is down to about 80 oz but that's still more than enough!

Dream- it's ok to not love every minute of being pregnant, the last couple weeks can be miserable! That's good that you are sleeping well. Rest up and baby will be here before you know it :)

Sarah- sounds like Orlando will be so much fun!! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Dream143r

39w1d OB appt today. Cervix is still completely closed. She said she could t even get a finger in to do a sweep. I signed the induction papers. Hospital should call me in the next 24-48hrs to book my induction.


----------



## AmberR

Dream‐ so exciting! When did you schedule your induction for?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream the dilation can change in no time. I was just a 1 the day before LO came. Are you effaced any? Hopefully he just comes on his own but still so exciting! Will you try to make it to 41 weeks otherwise or just ASAP?


----------



## Dream143r

I called the hospital today and apparently they never received my induction referral. It's a long weekend in Canada so I wont be able to speak to my doctors office until Tuesday So still no date scheduled for the induction. I'm so emotional. I feel like crying all day. I was just really looking forward to having and end date to focus on. Now I feel like I'm going to be pregnant and have heartburn forever. I just wonna hold my baby


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Dream :hugs: You're so, so close! Maybe it was meant to be and you'll go into labor naturally before you even get your induction date set.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- keeping my fingers crossed you go into labor in the next couple days!!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks guys


----------



## SunnyBe

Any news Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

Spoke with my Doctor's office this morning. Apparently she re-faxed the forms to the hospital today. She said if I don't hear from the hospital by 2pm (2 hours from now) to give her a call back and she will call the hospital directly to try and book my appointment... just a whole lot of waiting right now.


----------



## SunnyBe

So frustrating! Do you have a date scheduled?


----------



## Dream143r

I have my 40w appt tomorrow morning and my induction is scheduled for Saturday and Sunday (40+2 & 3). I think they're just gonna do the gel Saturday then send me home. Sunday we should get more action.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats on making it to your due date :) Did your birth plan change now that you know you'll (probably) be induced?


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 1cm dialated!!! Woohoo. Lol so my OB was able to do a sweep this morning. She sent me over to the hospital, where I'm waiting now to do a NST to ensure everything is good to wait until Saturday to start the induction.


----------



## SunnyBe

Any action yet? I'll be thinking about you this weekend! You got this mama :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I expect updates! A lot ! Haha I’ll be (Im)patiently waiting for news!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yup! Maybe a play by play of events :D


----------



## AmberR

Also here anxiously awaiting updates :D


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope you're loading up on newborn snuggles Dream :D Can't wait to hear how you and your little man are doing :)


----------



## Dream143r

Lol omg I love you guys. My sweet angel arrived Sunday Aug 11th at 4:44pm weighing 6lbs 14oz via vaginal birth So many details to fill you guys in on! (Labour and post partum). Its been a wild ride and not over yet. We are still in the hospital I'm discharged but baby is not. Currently watching him under lights to treat his jaundice Desperately hoping to be able to take him home tomorrow. Once we settle in I'll fill you guys in more. Hubs and I are exhausted but feeling so blessed at the same time. Our baby is a champ so FX and prayers up that we can go home very soon.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats mama!!!!! So happy to hear you're doing well. Hope your little man's jaundice clears up soon so you get to go home. Can't wait to hear all the details :D


----------



## SarahTTC3

Congrats Dream!!! Praying both you and baby are at home and bonding together! Can't wait to see pictures!

AFM- We got back from Orlando on Sunday evening and my feet looked like Flinstone's feet. We were constantly going and I stayed hydrated but my poor feet couldn't keep up. Plus a 14 hour drive both ways didn't help. Monday I had a funeral and wasn't able to relax any, so I took one extra day off yesterday. I laid around and did nothing but keep my feet up and sleep. I finally have feet and ankles again. Back at work today with them up here as well. Baby is doing good and growing. I had my ultrasound last Monday and he is measuring 1lb and 8 ozs. He is still real low and hope he moves up soon. Hubby has seen him move and felt him so that was excited. He also finished painting the nursery while I was gone. We have to do some touch ups but other than that I can start decorating. :) Hope everyone else is having a good week!


----------



## AmberR

Dream congratulations! Hope the baby's jaundice resolves quickly and you get to settle in at home soon! Looking forward to hearing all the details!

Sarah- I remember the feet swelling being quite uncomfortable! Glad you were able to take time off and are feeling better now! Isn't it the best when hubs can feel baby move too


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream!! Ahh! So happy he’s here! I can’t wait to hear all about it. I hope the jaundice is a short lived problem and you get to take little dude home soon! 

Sarah- I imagine the feet swelling is quite uncomfortable. I didn’t have a lot of that but I think part of the reason for that was I had a winter baby. The summer heat sure can’t help things!
Oh it’s the best when the hubby gets to feel baby too! I still miss feeling those little kicks!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Dream- How are you? How is baby? Been waiting for an update. Hope all is well!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope you'll update us soon Dream!! 

Can't believe you're already 25 weeks Sarah! Isn't being pregnant just the best :D Yes, it has its rough moments but it's also the most magical experience ever. 

Tb, how's the new school?


----------



## Dream143r

Omg I commend you guys for keeping up with the boards and updating once your babies were born. I just feel so busy all the time lol. 

Luke is doing so well. We had our 2nd appt with the pediatrician on Monday and he's 7lbs 5oz. Gaining well past his birth weight. 

We did his circumcision last week Wednesday. So dramatic. for us, not really him. He's healed up nicely now. They said 7-10 days.

My hubby went back to work yesterday and got in a really bad car accident. We are just so grateful he wasnt seriously injured. His car is completely totalled. Just add it to the list of things we gotta deal with right now. 

When it rains it pours. My mom beat breast cancer 17 years ago. She found out the Friday I went into labour that it has come back. Shes going through all kinds of testing right now and will be having a mastectomy in October.

I cant believe my little baby is 2.5 weeks old already. We did his newborn shoot last Friday and we got some amazing shots. I'll share a few once I get the edited versions. 

I've been pumping 3x a day. This gives me enough for bottles for nighttime feeds plus some to stash in the freezer. I've been breastfeeding during the day. Luke has a great latch and I've been blessed that breastfeeding has been a breeze for us so I feel bad for saying this but I'm kind of annoyed by the process. I know so many moms love the "bonding" time that comes with breastfeeding but I feel like we bond so much in other ways. I'm not even sure how to Express it, I'm just not loving breastfeeding. I'm going to stick with it though, my goal is 3 months. Especially with the news of my moms breast cancer back, they say that breastfeeding helps reduce your risk. 

Hope you guys are all doing well! I'll try to do better at coming on more!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhhh Dream so glad to see your update. Glad Luke is doing okay. I am so sorry to hear about your husbands car accident and your mom. I will keep her in my prayers. I can't wait to see pictures of Luke.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream so glad to hear from you! So sorry to hear about your husband and your mom! That is difficult! 

I absolutely was similar with breastfeeding. Especially because it was SO often that she ate. I just loved her to pieces but was annoyed by the process too. BUT that did change. Now I just LOVE IT. So my advice is to stuck with it as long as you can. It gets better. So glad you have not had issues with the latching!


----------



## SunnyBe

Nudging to see some pics Dream :D 

Really thought I already left a comment, but I don't see it here so not sure what happened!! Anyway, so glad you're doing well and that Lucas (such a cute name!) is latching well. I felt exactly the same as you did about breastfeeding. It was just a chore, you can bond just as well giving baby a bottle... but I absolutely LOVE it now. It's one of the few moments we have together where she doesn't crawl, climb, do whatever, but is just quiet and it's just us. So sorry to hear about your mom and hubby :( 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## tbfromlv

So going back to work has been pretty hard. Not just the fact that I couldn’t spend all day with Kaydence but the added stress of beginning of the school year stuff and add new district stuff with new curriculum stuff and new boss and team. It’s just been HARD. Things are getting better in that area but it may take some time! Its till so worth it that I can be home with Kaydence by 3:30 instead of 4:45/5! 

Side note... I had some light pink spotting today only when wiping. I’m either getting my period back or getting pregnant lol I’m going with the first option 

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Happy Monday! I have made it to the 3rd trimester!! I have my 3 hour glucose test tomorrow morning. I failed the 1 hour by 17 points.. UGH! I know it was because I had a lot of sweets the day before. We have finally decided on the name and have been working on the nursery. Once everything is finished I will post pictures. I am enjoying this pregnancy so much and don't want it to end. Mainly because I know this is the last one. :(

I hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- gosh you have been through a lot! Hope your husband and mom are doing ok! Breastfeeding is the hardest thing! I totally understand how you are feeling. I really had to tough it out the first 2 months or so and then it slowly got easier, and now here we are 1 year later!

Tb- sorry about going back to work. It is so hard! Hope you are adjusting best as you can!

Sarah- hope your glucose test goes well today!

Update for me- Just started my 2nd post-partum period and my cycle was 47 days long! I've never had a cycle that long, but I guess its normal to have irregular cycles while still breastfeeding. We are still undecided on when we will TTC again.


----------



## Dream143r

Sarah - I'm sure you'll past the next glucose test no problem. Good Luck!

Luke turned 4 weeks yesterday...we finally got our newborn pics back here are a couple for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## AmberR

Dream- Luke is absolutely adorable! Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Dream, look at that hair!!! Hi handsome little fella. What a cutie!

Tb, I'm sure being home early definitely makes up for some of that new-school(year)-stress! Have you tested yet? :D I'm still cycle-less and not minding it one bit lol.

Amber, Congrats!! Can't believe little Leon is 1 year old already! Do you notice certain personality traits yet? It's so fun to just observe those little ones.

Sarah, how did the second test go? I'm glad to hear you're just loving your pregnancy.


----------



## SarahTTC3

OMG Dream! He is so beautiful and all that hair!! I am in love with him!

Passed the glucose test. We start our 2 weeks visits now. I will have my last ultrasound at 35 weeks. I am getting a 3d/4d though soon. This pregnancy is going by so quickly. I hate for it to end, only because I know this will be my last one. Unless my hubby has a huge change of heart. :(


----------



## Dream143r

Awesome. Glad to hear you passed Sarah. 

My pp bleed stopped right at 4 weeks. I'm hoping its truly gone and isnt going to pop back up on me.


----------



## Dream143r

Hi guys! My sister is dabbling in photography so Luke is the perfect test for model for her. She took some one month pics of him yesterday.


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg dream he is darling!!! 

Also 4 weeks is great. I went almost 7 weeks! That was a pain!!

I never got AF and totally keep forgetting to test lol who am I?! It could have just been a weird fluke or something. If I remember when I’m at the store I’ll grab one of the 88 cent ones lol

Amber is it crazy you have aONE YEAR OLD?!

Sarah so glad you passed! I enjoyed my pregnancy so much too. I miss it! I can imagine know it’s the last would impact your feelings too❤️


----------



## Dream143r

I feel like a million bucks! 

Luke had feedings at 10:45pm, 2:40am and 7:30am last night. Best night's sleep we've got since I went into labour. Yay!

My 6 week check up with my OB is next Wednesday. Although I've stopped bleeding I've told DH I'm off limits until then. I dunno what we're going to do for birth control though. Sounds ridiculous but we were discussing it yesterday. I mean getting pregnant was so incredibly difficult, you would think clearly we don't even need protection but I def don't want to have an oops too soon. If I go on the mini-pill will my period come back regular even though I'm breastfeeding?

Mailing out our birth announcements today. \\:D/


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream that is wonderful! Hope things stay smooth sailing! You’re so lucky- I bled into week 7 PP UGH. I don’t know if this was said anywhere but the first time (maybe first few times) you and DH do... use lube. Things just are different at first lol 
At my check up they asked me about birth control and I just laughed. I just made DH be careful until I was 6months pp even though my period never came back I really don’t know about the birth control thing..I would guess you would get some kind of bleed every month but I don’t know enough about it. I bet Sunny will have a good answer for you though :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG I was so confused reading the last sentence of Dream's message. You're mailing out birth control announcements??? LOL LOL LOL. I guess my mind automatically added the "control" part. 
Really busy right now but in short yes, progesterone-only pills for when you're breastfeeding. I got the prescription at 6 weeks but never filled it. It's hard to say what will happen with your period while on the pill and breastfeeding. If you nurse often, the hormones you produce with nursing will inhibit ovulation, but everyone has a different threshold as to what is enough to stop it. Loving the pics!


----------



## Dream143r

LMAO at birth control announcements!! :lol:

Yeah - I got 3 months worth of the pill but I don't know if and/or when I'll start it. Going to discuss more with DH. Seems crazy to mess with my ovulation since it was so hard getting pregnant this time. My doctor said on the mini-pill you may or may not have your period, everyone is different. To be decided I guess.

Lube - Yes! I've heard this TB thanks for mentioning it though. I dunno when I'll be ready to make the BD leap but we will be prepared.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh did I mention I have postpartum shingles.


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning ladies! 30 weeks.. OMG the time is flying by. I have a MD apt today, we have started the every 2 weeks. Then Saturday we go for our 4D ultrasound. I can't wait to see Lil Man again. It has been so long. My mother in law surprised us and got our baby monitors and crib for us. We were able to put it together this weekend. My Mom and Aunt were working on the quilt for his bed yesterday. They have it almost done except for the backing and trim. It looks so good. Our superhero knobs for the dresser and night stand with be here tomorrow. His room is really coming together. We finally decided on his name as well. He will be Joseph Everett King Jr. We will call him Everett. :)


----------



## Dream143r

Very cool Sarah. Love the nursery and quilt!


----------



## AmberR

30 weeks already, Sarah!! I can't believe it! I love the nursery and quilt, and love baby boy's name too!


----------



## SarahTTC3

We had our 3D/4D ultrasound on Saturday and got some wonderful pictures! I have a video of him yawning and one picture of him sucking on his toe!!! :) Everett is weighing around 4 lbs and 6 ozs and measuring 2 weeks early. I will discuss it with my Dr next Monday and I know he will do an ultrasound at 35 weeks. The tech put my due date at Nov. 19th instead of Dec. 2nd, but who knows!

We also got the knobs put on the dresser and nightstand. I love them so much and the room is coming together! :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Sarah what great pictures! He is so handsome already!! Earlier due date sounds great! Haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow, awesome 3D pics Sarah!! Incredible what technology can do. Look at that little man :D Nursery looks really cute too.


----------



## AmberR

Just checking in, how is everyone doing?

Sunny & tb- how's work going, how are your little ones doing?

Dream- I just read back and saw that you got postpartum shingles! That must have been terrible! Hope all is well.

Sarah- almost 35 weeks, crazy how time flies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey amber! Things at work have been getting better. We are through first quarter and conferences week so finally I can take a deep breath ! I’m still trying to figure out how to stay home though! 

I started my first PP AF a couple weeks ago so I’m POAS to see if I am going to ovulate lol I’m on CD22 but nothing yet.. then again I don’t do it regularly enough because I forget !! Who am I anymore lol we plan on trying until this summer then we will go back to Prague if needed.

How was Leo’s birthday?! Is he walking? You have a TODDLER now!!

Sarah how’s everything coming along?

Dream are you feeling better?


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, are you still doing remote English teaching? Or is that too much work in combination with your actual job? I can't believe you're sort of TTC already :D So incredibly exciting!!!! I wonder if we'll all be able to conceive faster now that we're (probably lol) a little more relaxed about it. 

Still no AF for me. I might make it all the way to 1 year, less than 8 weeks to go :| Baby girl is growing so fast and I don't know if I want to stop BF at the 1-year mark. Are you still BF-ing Amber? I think I'll slowly start introducing whole milk when she turns one, but I still want to keep nursing once or twice a day for a bit longer. 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Hey guys! We are 35 weeks!!!! We go for our growth scan next Monday along with the group B strep and pelvic exam. Then we will go every week after that. So far looks like we might induce the day after Thanksgiving. My OB will be out of town the week of my due date so we want to be safe. I was induced with Briar, and it went very well so not worried about it. A little of me hope he makes an appearance before Thanksgiving. We have our baby shower this weekend. I am looking forward to seeing what we get and what else we might need. I am hoping to start maternity leave on 11/11. I want a few weeks to soak everything in and prepare for baby.

TB so exciting to try again! Hopefully it just happens without all the stress of before. :)

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- His birthday was good, nothing too exciting just a small get together. I can hardly believe I have a toddler!! He's so very close to walking on his own. Then he will be running in no time! He already runs pushing the walker!! 
I've only had 2 PP AFs and long cycles. I just got a + OPK today on CD 18 along with some cramping which I haven't had before. I'm still not sure if I am ready to be pregnant again. I have so many mixed emotions!

Sunny- I'm still breastfeeding although not nearly as much. I can go a whole 12 hr shift at work without pumping and still just breastfeed morning and night. Just taking at day by day at this point I'm not sure how long I will continue.

Sarah- the final countdown! How exciting, not much longer until you will be holding your sweet baby boy!


----------



## SunnyBe

Been thinking about you Sarah. How are you doing? Still pregnant? :D


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- I see your due date was yesterday, hope all is well!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Good Morning ladies. Joseph Everett King Jr arrived 11/25/2019 at 1:38 weighing 7’9 and 20 inches long. I was induced at 7am and things went pretty quick from there. Labor was just about the same as my 12 year olds. Everett has a tongue tie and hasn’t been latching since we have been home. So I have been pumping exclusively. We are actually going to an ENT this morning to get it fixed. I’m enjoying my time with him very much. He is such a good baby.


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Sarah, he's absolutely adorable. I went through the tongue tie trouble and exclusively pumping for a while as well, hope it gets better soon!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Tongue tie has been fixed and I have a latching baby!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

He's absolutely GORGEOUS!! Congrats mama!! Glad to hear your labor went great and that little Everett is latching :) Enjoy those baby snuggles. There's nothing that comes close!


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Sarah he is beautiful! So glad everything is going well! Congratulations mama!!


----------



## AmberR

Yay Sarah, so glad you have a latching baby!

So I have some unexpected news.... we only DTD 5 and 3 days before suspected O. I had some spotting the last couple days and thought my period would start. When it didn't I tested and got this!!
I'm really shocked!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Get out of here Amber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!! You're pregnant :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
CONGRATS!!!!

How do you feel?


----------



## AmberR

Still can't quite believe it! This baby will be due about 2 weeks before Leon's 2nd birthday, wow!
I've continued to have very light dark brown spotting so not sure what that's about. Part of me thinks the worst but I'm trying to be positive!


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg Amber! Congrats! That’s amazing! Hopefully the spotting goes away.


----------



## SunnyBe

Spotting is so common, I really wouldn't worry about it if I were you. Especially since it's brownish. 

I get the shocked-part. You've tried so many months for Leon and now it just happened way quicker than you imagined. You'll have 2 under 2! They'll grow up to be so close :)


----------



## AmberR

Thanks ladies! Now to decide when to announce to close family/friends. I think we are going to wait until after the first scan which will be around 9 weeks. It won't quite feel real until then! 

How's everything going with your LOs??


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber- things have been great over here! We are 5 weeks away from turning 1 and I can’t even believe that! She’s incredibly wonderful and sweet and overall just so happy. I’m almost afraid to have another one! Lol I did just ovulate yesterday, so we will see if anything comes of that. I’m not going to actively track anything right now, which is so weird to say but all that TTC stuff is definitely is different having her now :) 

any news on number 2?? Did the spotting stop?


----------



## AmberR

Aww yay, first birthdays are so fun! I totally know what you mean about TTC being so very different once you have a child. I really thought it wouldn't happen and that we were going to wait another 6 months or so! The spotting stopped and all day nausea has hit full force so it seems things are going well so far!

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Side note, I am calling girl already. You said you BD 5 and 3 days before O and supposedly the X swimmers live longer than Y swimmers... I’m going with Girl!! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

So happy to hear that Amber (well, maybe not the nausea part!). Just a few more weeks until your first scan? Does your pregnancy feel different so far compared to with Leon? You weren't that nauseous with Leon, right? Soooo that's why I'm also voting GIRL haha. 

Tb, are you planning a party? Mine turned 1 about two weeks ago and it was so fun. I baked a healthy smash cake and she just loved it. Went face-first lol. Love that you guys are already trying for #2. 

I definitely think we'd like to try for a sibling, but I'm not sure when. Ideally, I'd want a 2.5-3 year difference between kiddos but we all know how hard it is to plan it that way. I still haven't gotten my period. A few more weeks of this and that makes it 2 years since my last one! I'm still breastfeeding (although not as much) but am also a bit underweight which probably isn't helping either. I hope I'll gain a bit once I stop nursing and my cycle hopefully returns.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- i will be happy with a healthy baby but would be extra excited for a girl! 

Sunny- I remember some nausea with Leon but not this bad! I have an intake appt with the nurse on Thursday and then will be able to schedule a scan within the next week or so :)
It's definitely hard to plan out the next one. Hope your cycle comes back soon!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok so what are my chances that this is real? I got this insane positive OPK. I only take them randomly and you guys know my cycles aren’t normal so I literally have nothing to go on. I had a Walmart cheapie so I took it and got this. Then I saved my SMU for a few hours until Kaydence could get up from her nap and we went and got FRER.. it was a bfn. I’m not mad/upset one way or the other.. but have you heard of this happening (in time frame) ??


----------



## AmberR

Looks real to me! I never got very good lines early on with FRER and I've heard they are not very good anymore. Fx'd this is the start of a BFP!! Will you be testing again in the morning?


----------



## tbfromlv

All I have left is one FRER. So maybe? I just couldn’t imagine an evap showing up within 10 minutes of taking the test so thick and pink. Picture doesn’t show the color as well but.. also the Evans I have had from the Walmart brand show up HOURS later and are skinny. Idk I don’t want to think too much about it. I’ll be fine if it’s not real, I just don’t like the uncertainty lol


----------



## SunnyBe

I see that line without even zooming in! I can't believe your FRER was negative. It seems unlikely that this is an evap, right? Showed up within the timeframe and looks pink. Ahhhh!!!!! :D :D Go take another FRER!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

That’s what I was thinking Sunny. I was actually shocked to see a negative FRER. I didn’t test this morning.. but I did decide to take my BBT. It seems too low to show pregnancy but I don’t have a baseline so I guess that’s not entirely accurate either lol. I’ll check tomorrow morning


----------



## SunnyBe

"I'll check tomorrow morning"​Tb, _what have you become_. I don't even recognize you anymore lol :D :D Well, I hope you'll update us as soon as possible tomorrow morning!!!! FX!


----------



## tbfromlv

LOL! I was thinking the same thing as I typed it. The difference between TTC #1 and TTC #2 I guess lol especially with a busy body almost one year old!


----------



## AmberR

Too funny!! I will be anxiously awaiting your morning test!! Haha


----------



## tbfromlv

BFN. Idk that was weird. But we BD and all incase it was O. So I guess I’ll check again in a couple weeks. Lol I don’t sound like the same me!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh well with a blazing positive like that, who knows what will happen in two weeks! That's the craziest evap though!


----------



## AmberR

Darn that was a pretty convincing evap!


----------



## AmberR

My ultrasound went well! Little wiggling baby's HR was 160. I do have a small subchorionic hematoma but they said that's common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## SunnyBe

I was just wondering when you had your ultrasound planned!! That's great news Amber!!!!!!! Will you announce your pregnancy to those who don't know yet? What was Leon's HR at his first scan?


----------



## AmberR

Thanks sunny! I feel pretty comfortable letting people know in person. We still need to tell some of our family and close friends. I looked back at my journal with Leon and saw that his HR was 167. DH thinks it's a boy, I am slightly leaning towards girl but we will see!

I started a pregnancy journal is anyone wants to follow along: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/ambers-expecting-2-in-august.2482302/


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay amber! Congrats! This is great news. I was about to come on and ask when the ultrasound would be lol


----------



## tbfromlv

So I’m 9/10 dpo and I had some super light bleeding this morning for like 2 minutes. I also got my ICs in Lol so of course I tested. I feel like I see a vvvvvfl so I did another a SMU and I still see a vvvvfl. But it’s the kind of vvvvfl I can’t really capture with my phone. So we will see if anything transpires over the next few days


----------



## AmberR

Oh Tb that's exciting!! Will look for your update in the morning!


----------



## tbfromlv

Temp is up, test is darker.. but I’m heavy spotting this morning. It’s difficult not to feel discouraged. But I know there’s some hope. It’s pretty clear in person but even with my new iPhone it was harder to capture ?? So I had to tweak some. I remember this site makes it harder so hopefully it comes through


----------



## AmberR

I see it! Hope the spotting stops!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Here’s a non tweaked SMU


----------



## AmberR

That one looks darker to me! Is the spotting letting up?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes. But it still worries me considering my history. I still have unexpired clexane (heparin shots) that I took for the first few weeks of my pregnancy with IVF and I’m tempted to start using them.. but idk?? I just so badly want to not have to do this early loss stuff over and over again. Ya know? Fingers crossed!


----------



## AmberR

Totally understandable! Can you get in to see your OB right away? Don't know if they would be able to run some labs and prescribe meds if needed?


----------



## tbfromlv

AF isn’t due until Friday so I’m going to just keep taking progesterone and hope for now! My non-IVF cycles I was only taking 100 or 200mg so I’m taking 300 right now (100 3x/day) No spotting of any sort today. Line is clear this morning. And since I’m currently obsessing.. I took another with diluted urine and I still got a line.. so that’s good lol ugh so hard to wait


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow that definitely looks like a line to me! Glad the spotting stopped. Did you start your progesterone right away (3 days after ovulation) or just when you saw a line? Hoping this is it!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

No, only because I honestly wasn’t expecting anything to happen. I started progesterone on Saturday. So 9/10dpo. Hopefully it will be enough!


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh definitely! I was just wondering if you were spotting while you already on Progesterone since 3 dpo. Keep in mind that your temp will likely stay up while you're on it (or at least for a little bit longer than without). Now show us today's test :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Right, I only took my temp once, before I took any progesterone. I guess I only took progesterone yesterday BECAUSE my temp was still up and I got a positive. I was worried it was over on Saturday. I don’t have pics of today’s tests lol I was too busy this morning! I’m thinking of getting a FRER for tomorrow but I’m so nervous!


----------



## SunnyBe

Get one!!! It's so nervewracking, not knowing. Although even if it's negative, it still doesn't mean you're not pregnant because it may just be too early, some FRERs are weird. Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

I picked up a pack of FRERS on my way home today. I’ll take one in the morning! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

FRER. Looks a little light to me but idk trying to stay positive. 12dpo


----------



## SunnyBe

PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Tb!! Doesn't look that light to me. Are you 100% sure you're 12 DPO?


----------



## tbfromlv

You just made me feel better. I’m paranoid from my past ya know?! I’m about 95% sure I’m 12dpo. I had a blazing positive opk (probably the most positive I’ve ever seen it lol) on January 15 then the next day had a positive but lighter, so I assume that’s where I’m at. 

How the heck did this happen the first time we even kind of tried?!


----------



## SunnyBe

You better believe it!!! How did your DH react? 

It's always scary and you can't really forget what happened in the past... but remember that your body isn't the same as it was before you had your baby girl. All hormones have been reset 10 times over. 

What are your next steps? Will you give your OB a call or wait a little bit? 

So incredibly excited for you!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## AmberR

Woohoo Tb beautiful line!!! :happydance:


----------



## tbfromlv

DH is trying not to get emotionally involved yet. We are very scarred from our past! But I keep hoping the same thing about the hormone resets and all. I really really hope everything is going to be ok! It’s funny because if I had never suffered through any of that past or been on here with you girls, I’d be oblivious and just happy lol 

I’m going to message my OB tomorrow to get a blood test scheduled. That way I can do it on Friday afternoon (day AF is due) and go from there. 

Eek!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well FRER Is lighter today. IC seems to be a little darker or the same? But I know where this is going. So bummed.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no :( I hope it's something like a faulty test or that your urine is more diluted. How long would it take to get your beta results in? Sending lots of hugs mama :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

If I were to go get that done today I’d have it by tonight or tomorrow morning. I just don’t have time and I don’t know that I feel like it’s necessary at this point. I just wish I knew the exact reason for this. :(


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry :( Still holding some hope that this isn't like it was before.


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Tb! Hoping it's s faulty test:hugs:


----------



## melissajane1

hi I've been trying to conceive for nearly 2 year now but this month i feel different I'm 6 dpo i think not too sure but I'm getting alot of symptoms you lot have spoke about but i know its too early but i done a test today and was bfn :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Hi Melissa- 6dpo is the earliest date for implantation so you wouldn’t produce enougH HCG for at LEAST 48 more hours. I hope that’s what’s happening for you!! Good luck!!

ladies my wondfo looks about the same.. when comparing pics it looks slightly darker than Tuesday’s.. but they are still light. Very clear, but light ???? I don’t have any FRER left ugh. This unknown stuff is awful. But I’m also 14dpo today so surely if this was going anywhere it would be darker, right? :( I’m totally trying to hold on to hope but.. it’s difficult!


----------



## melissajane1

Thank you I'm hoping so too as really feel different this month


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Tb :( Don't even know what to say. There's always a chance but I agree, at 14 DPO you would expect an obvious line. Are you planning on getting more FRERs?


----------



## tbfromlv

I got some more this morning. Just in case. The line is darker than yesterday, but looks about the same as the one from the day before. ‍♀️‍♀️ This is just weird. I guess depending on how tomorrow’s test goes and if AF comes I will see about a beta. Here’s the tests. Bottom one is today


----------



## AmberR

Melissa- I hope you get a BFP in the next few days! I never got even a squinter of a line until 11 dpo I think.

Tb- those lines do seem to be a little light for 14 dpo. If I remember correctly my lines on FRER were not very dark. The unknown is the worst. I'm still hoping this pregnancy sticks for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, the line is clearly there. But yes, light :( It's still possible though. Really hope it's darker tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## melissajane1

Thank you Amber I hope so too


----------



## tbfromlv

Well my life is still confusing. FRER was lighter, but my other tests were darker. I’m not going to test this weekend and just see if AF shows. If she doesn’t, I’ll test Monday and see where we are at. Obviously I don’t feel good about this but I really don’t know what to think. I’ve seen people on boards talk about how FRER is crap now and people will post 4 different brands with blazing positives except FRER being barely there. But I also don’t want to be naive and think that it’s what’s going on with me lol blah!


----------



## SunnyBe

So strange!!! I'm keeping everything crossed!


----------



## melissajane1

Well ladies I've had brown stringy discharge today but it's all of a sudden gone today think I'm roughly 8dpo feeling run down and crampy but not strong cramps hoping it's not period starting :(


----------



## AmberR

Tb- sorry you are in limbo still! Still holding onto hope for you!

Melissa- I got spotting with both my son and this pregnancy around 8-10 dpo. Hoping that's what it is for you!


----------



## melissajane1

yeah i woke up this morning to what seemed like period but its stopped again


----------



## tbfromlv

I quit buying FRER because it’s too much money lol but I couldn’t not test so here you go. Bottom one is today, top was Thursday. So as you might suspect.. still.freaking.confused! Still not super hopeful either but, ya know. Also tomorrow is the Super Bowl and my team has made it for the first time in FIFTY YEARS.. so I needed to know if I should be having a couple beers tomorrow or not! Go Chiefs!


----------



## melissajane1

well girls defo don't think its my time this month been bleeding and defo feels and looks like period :( any tips i could have for next month on best things to so to try conceive


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Melissa. What did you do this cycle? Also how long have you been TTC?


----------



## melissajane1

nearly two year and been tracking my ovulation and doing the deed every day in that time scale :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Definitely been there! Have you talked to your doctor or ran any tests?


----------



## melissajane1

i haven't no but I've been thinking about it as starting to stress me now :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Ladies.. AF showed today. Which I figured was going to happen but still was hoping I was wrong :(


----------



## AmberR

Tb- so sorry AF showed up! :hugs:

Melissa- sorry AF got you too! I would suggest going to your doctor to get some tests done to get a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, ahh so sorry :hugs: Even though you were sort of expecting it, it still sucks. I know it makes no sense to test again, but if you have a cheapie left and feel like it, maybe check to make sure the line is gone? Just so you know that the next time you get a positive it's a "new" line? Veerrrryyy rare but some cysts can express hCG. 

Amber, can't believe you're almost done with your first trimester!!! How are you feeling?

Melissa, hope you'll get some answers soon!!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi ladies. Sorry I fell off the face of the earth for a bit ther . I caught up quickly on the last few pages

Sorry to hear about those confusing light positives TB. Are you guys actively TTC2? 

13 weeks Amber! Wow congrats! 

I totally miss being pregnant but for now just enjoying life with my Luke. He will be 6 months on Tuesday. I cant believe it. Goes by so fast. 

Hope everyone is doing well and 2020 brings everything your hearts desire


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh that face!!! He's way too cute. Look at him all happy and cozy :D Happy (almost) 1/2 birthday Luke :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Aww Dream he is gorgeous! Happy 1/2 birthday Luke!!

we just celebrated Kaydences first birthday yesterday! I cannot believe I have a one year old!

We would like to be TTC but my cycles are still crazy per usual, and it looks like things might continue to go the way they were going pre-IVF. Idk. Kinda want to go to Prague this summer, but not sure if we can. Bleh


----------



## AmberR

Aww Dream Luke is absolutely adorable! Can't believe how fast time is flying by! 

Tb- happy 1st birthday to Kaydence! Sorry about the wacky cycles and what not.


----------



## Dream143r

Wow! Happy Birthday Kaydence! Did you do a big bash? Or a little gathering? I always say first birthdays are more for the parents than the child anyways lol.

Yesterday DH is like, we did it, he's still alive. Lol 

Here are a couple pics from his valentine's themed 1/2 birthday shoot with my siste .


----------



## SunnyBe

He's so handsome Dream!!

Tb, happy belated birthday Kaydence :D Hope you won't need to go to Prague and maybe some extra progesterone or something will do the trick next time!

Amber, can't believe you're already in your second trimester :|


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful pics of your sweet boy Dream!

Second trimester, what!? I can't believe it either!


----------



## SarahTTC3

Wow! I have missed a lot! Congrats Amber! Hope everything is going well! 

The pic is the babies are precious! 

TB- sorry for the confusing cycle. 

AFM- Everett is 3 months old and breastfeeding as I type. He has gotten so big. He is teething so not really enjoying that, but it’s just beginning so we have a ways to go. DH and I paid off all of our credit cards and my car a couple of weeks ago and I’m happy to announce I quit my job yesterday. I’m now a SAHM sort of. I’m working on getting my real estate license so I can still bring in some income but can take him with me for the most part. I’m super excited but extremely nervous. Past relationships I have always supported everyone and this time I have to rely on him to support us. Which he can and happy to do. We have done the numbers and we can live on 1 income just makes things a little tighter. I just can’t imagine leaving him or paying $600 a month in childcare. My 12 year old is definitely happy I’m home all the time. He is such a good big brother. Sorry I have been Mia but life just got busy. Love you guys. Posted a few current pictures of my sweet boy.


----------



## AmberR

Aww Sarah he is so darling! Glad you were able to work things out to be a SAHM! Hope all goes well with the real estate work!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah!! He's adorable!! Congrats on paying off your debts and figuring things out financially. That must be such a relief. And yay for being able to stay at home with your cute little man!!


----------



## Dream143r

That's amazing Sarah congrats!


----------



## tbfromlv

Aww Dream and Sarah your boys are beautiful!!

amber- have you found out the sex yet?!


----------



## AmberR

We have the anatomy scan on March 28th, but we have decided to stay team yellow this time around. I am so glad DH agreed to it this time around. I wanted to with Leon but DH insisted on finding out!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber that’s awesome! I have zero will power for that (maybe if we had a third and already had one of each? Idk!) so I applaud you! 


So I had NINE days of positive opks this cycle. Ugh it was annoying!! Today, I figured I was around 9/10 dpo. I have tons of opks left so of course for giggles I took one and it was a blazing positive. Part of me was mad because that would be the THIRD LH surge I had this cycle. But I also wondered if it was positive for another reason. I happened to have added some wondfos to my amazon order this weekend and they arrived today (thank goodness since they aren’t shipping anything non especial anymore!) and I thought “why not!”

came up within 3 min (wondfos never do that for me) didn’t get a pick for like 20 min though because we went for a walk. I was just shocked.


----------



## AmberR

Oh my gosh Tb so exciting! That is a beautiful line. Stick baby, stick!


----------



## tbfromlv

I was super surprised! I went in there and literally yelled “oh s#*%!” (In a happy surprised kind of way) because I was expecting to have to analyze to death if there is possibly a vvvvfl but it was there clear as day! Surely I’m not 9dpo..?


----------



## tbfromlv

Just an update.. got a FRER today (13/14dpo?)


----------



## SarahTTC3

Ohhh Tb that’s a beautiful line! Prayers coming your way.


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful line Tb!!!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, wow!!!!! Congrats girl!! That line looks so much darker than you had with your chemicals. It really looks like it'll be one that sticks! Did you go to get your betas checked?

Amber, has anything changed in terms of your pregnancy care and L&D now that we're dealing with the virus?


----------



## tbfromlv

This was yesterday’s (bottom) compared with Sunday’s. I don’t have one today because I haven’t got my Wal mart pick up order with more tests lol I think it looks decent.

I’ve looked back at every cycle I have had a chemical and always by 17 dpo it was over but I knew it was going down by 15 dpo. Today I’m 16dpo so I am feeling extra anxious for today’s test. But Sunny, you’re right, much better than all my other chemicals!

I haven’t called to schedule a beta. I figured with everything going on, they might not even want me to go in and I am not sure I want to go!


----------



## tbfromlv

Well today’s test was lighter. Something about this exact time frame in development/implantation is my main issue. I’ll of course try one more time tomorrow, because both the test and control line are way lighter than the other two tests so there’s always an off chance this test is not as good but.. I read this story before.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm well if both were lighter it may just be the test. The lines you posted look insanely good! I remember Amber's tests were like that too and we all know Leon was the end result. I randomly clicked on a page way back and found it pretty much right away lol: TTC #1- Looking for buddies! and at 5 weeks: TTC #1- Looking for buddies!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- hopefully it's just the test since the control is lighter also. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

My midwife appt got cancelled and they have decided they won't be seeing me until 26 weeks unless I have a concern. Pretty bummed about that but I understand why. I have the anatomy scan is Saturday to look forward to!


----------



## tbfromlv

Today’s test was much darker than yesterday’s, but lighter than the day before.. but so is the control so... no clue. This is why betas are important ! I have pretty much counted this out so I’ll wait for AF. If she doesn’t come, Then wonderful!


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Tb sorry about the waiting game.... still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

Still holding out hope for you Tb!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Omg. I need to check in more often with you ladies. TB those lines look so promising, FX and prayers for you. 

Soooooo I'm like 1 day late for my period and I took a pregnancy test tonight, literally just for fun and this happened. 



Not planned, but well received. I'm freaking out a bit about 2 under 2 but I'll survive, right?!


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow congratulations girl!!!! That's amazing!!!!


----------



## AmberR

What!!!!??? Dream, I was totally not expecting that! So happy for you!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats dream!

AF started today. I’m so sad. I was really hoping that after a successful pregnancy/birth things would be different. Now with the world the way it is I can’t go get treatments or do a transfer. It just sucks. I just had two good friends tell me that they are due the same week I would have been due when I was pregnant in January.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh TB, I'm so sorry to hear AF came.

The travel bans and clinic closures are going to effect so many couples, its heartbreaking. I know it's so much easier said than done but try to keep faith & hope. 

We are always here to support you.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, I'm so, so sorry. It's beyond cruel that you have to go through this so many times. Your lines looked so good, why does this keep happening :( No words. Sending you lots of hugs and strength and know that we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## AmberR

I'm so very sorry Tb. Hugs to you friend!


----------



## Dream143r

Well ladies, I come with sad news.

6w0d - HCG 298, not looking too good
7w1d - Dating scan, measured 5w3d and no heartbeat
7w3d - I just got home from doing another blood draw to see which way my HCG is going but I think we're all pretty knowledgeable on our dates and out bodies, it's likely going down.

My fam doctor is booking me a appointment at a miscarriage specialist clinic for next week to determine next steps on getting the baby to pass. I've had some intermittent spotting but nothing too significant.

I'm not even sure how I feel emotionally. A little numb. We weren't ready to start trying again but of course welcomed the surprise. I just hope and pray when we are ready it will happen again.

Hope you're all staying safe.

UPDATE - my HCG levels today at what should be 7w3d according to my LMP were 1723. Why are they rising? Certainly not doubling every 48 hours. Anyone have experience with slow rise Hcg or HCG rising during miscarriage? Now I'm confused!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- so sorry you are going through this! I only had HCG tested during my MMC and they were really high but dropping quickly. What's the next step? Continue with HCG levels or another ultrasound?


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, I'm so sorry :( Is it possible that you're not as far along as you think? I really hope you have some answers soon. Keeping everything crossed for a healthy, sticky little babe!!!


----------



## Dream143r

My doc is having me repeat bloodwork again toda . Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Dream143r

7w6d today based on LMP and HCG was 2397. So it's still rising but didnt double from Friday 12noon -Monday 4pm. 

I'm worried I'm still going to miscarry.

I have an appointment with the early pregnancy/miscarriage clinic on Friday at 9am. 

I'm so confused.


----------



## Dream143r

Had my appointment at the clinic this morning.

Still just a sac, no baby or heartbeat. But now measuring 6w3d vs 5w3d last Wednesday. Doctor said the growth obviously isn't perfect but it's not horrible either. Did another blood draw that the nurse will call me with the results later this afternoon. The doctors comment on that was the same, not horrible but not great either since they're not really doubling

She said if she had to guess she would say it's going to end in miscarriage but based on these results isn't willing to throw in the towel just yet.

I'm booked for another ultrasound next Friday morning.

Adding: hcg was 3444


----------



## SunnyBe

:( So sorry you're in limbo Dream. Stick little babe!!!


----------



## AmberR

So sorry that you don't have any answers yet Dream! Hope this is growing healthy little baby for you!

How is everyone holding up with quarantine? Any updates on those sweet kiddos?


----------



## SunnyBe

We're doing well, staying healthy. Baby girl is 16 months old and has way too much energy :wohoo:for poor mama and dada lol. It's fun though and I love this age so much. I am amazed at the things she knows and picks up every day, so insanely cool to see.

My cycle still hasn't returned (nursing down to 2 times a day). Glad we weren't in a hurry to try for a second!

Amber, how is your pregnancy going so far? I know you work in healthcare, how has COVID affected your work?


----------



## AmberR

I hear you on the too much energy! So exhausting! This age is so much fun though, all the talking and his personality just comes out more each day!

My pregnancy seems to be going just fine. Anatomy scan was perfect! My next midwife appt with be mid May then I will be having routine blood drawn and gestational diabetes testing. It's strange to not be monitored more closley with monthly ultrasounds, since that's what I had last pregnancy. But I am so thankful to not be going through that again!

My work has not been too affected fortunately. We have not seen as many cases of COVID as we were expecting, and actually have has less patients on our floor in preperation for the expected surge of COVID patients. I'm really glad that we prepared for worse case scenario and that things haven't gotten as bad as expected. Things could change though...

I'm just so very glad we have all been healthy!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- I hope everything turns out to be ok! 

quarantine is driving me insane! Lol it’s hard to work from home and feel like a good mom. That’s actually the worst I think. Sometimes I just cannot give her all of my attention and it sucks! But we are all getting by. Kaydence is a talker but she still not a walker! She’s taken a few steps here and there and will climb up and hold my shirt or shorts to walk but will not do it alone lol it’s coming though. 
Amber- so glad you’re having less stressful pregnancy!


----------



## Dream143r

Doctor at the clinic officially called it last Friday. Missed miscarriage. Sac had not grown since the week before and still no fetus of heartbeat. I was given a prescription for 2 doses of vaginal suppositories to help move things along. I was nervous about pain and cramps because she prescribed my some pretty strong pain medication but I started the medication on Friday and didn't even need to take a Tylenol. I had some cramping but nothing that serious. Bleeding started pretty quickly, maybe 6 hours after taking the meds. 

Feeling a little sad but relieved to finally have answers, I was feeling stressed with the back and forth for weeks.


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry Dream. That’s heartbreaking.


----------



## AmberR

I'm so very sorry that you had to go through that Dream, but glad you now have an answer.

Tb- I can imagine it being so difficult to work from home. Don't forget to give yourself grace! I know I find myself feeling guilty often when I can't do and be everything for everyone. I've been having to remind myself I'm doing the best I can, and that is just fine! So cute that Kaydence is a talker not a walker! I'm sure she will be running soon enough :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Well, this time I tested earlier than usual because I was going to take clexane if I got pregnant. I took this during IVF and is often used to treat implantation failure and/or early miscarriages. I hope it works. I’m not even that excited. If this doesn’t work I’m not sure we will actively keep trying until we can go back to Prague.


----------



## AmberR

Tb congratulations! I'm hoping this works for you!!! Sending all the positivity your way


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Amber. I just hate that positive tests don’t hold just excitement anymore but impending doom. If I didn’t want at least 2 children so badly I don’t think I’d go through this anymore!


----------



## SunnyBe

OH Dream :( That is terrible to hear. How are you doing? 

Tb, another good looking line! Congrats!! Although I completely understand that a line is just Step 1 and there are many steps to go through :-(

How many DPO are you? Hope the Clexane does the trick!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

I’m 11dpo. So I know I have a ways to go. I wouldn’t have tested so early but I needed to start clexane the moment there was a hint of a line so I didn’t have much choice. Just trying to stay neutral about it until there’s reason to think otherwise!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just because you know I’m testing daily lol.. here is 13dpo


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a very nice line Tb! And it's clearly getting darker!!!! How do you feel?

What a wonderful early Mother's day gift!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Sunny! I’m feeling good. Anxious as hell! lol but I feel good about things using clexane. Aside from the obvious with IVF, it’s the only thing we did differently with Kaydence. So in my mind, it makes sense for it to work.. so ya know- staying positive. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful line Tb! I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just an update. Hoping this is a fluke.. today’s does look lighter 

top yesterday (13dpo) bottom today (14dpo)


----------



## SunnyBe

It can really be anything! How much water you had the day before, how salty the food you had was, just varying line intensity from the test itself... I hope tomorrow's test will ease your mind a bit!

Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## AmberR

Fx'd for a darker test tomorrow!


----------



## AmberR

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Happy Mother’s Day everyone!!


Ok so FRER was lighter today, and so was Walmart cheapie... then I continued to hold it and took one at lunch time and the Walmart cheapie is way darker. Soo idk limbo still


----------



## Dream143r

Happy Mothers Day ladies!

Everything crossed for a sticky one TB!


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy Mother's Day!!! I just wanted to say how awesome it is that we've sort of "known" each other before we even got to celebrate this day as moms. And that part of our lives while we were TTC-ing just felt like an eternity, so to me... it feels like we've known each other forever lol. Love it :) 

So confusing Tb, but I like the look of the Walmart PM cheapie. Hope that trend continues. 

Dream, how are you doing?

Amber, can't believe you're 26 weeks already!

I noticed I had very obvious EWCM last week so I started temping again. Looks like I finally ovulated, yayyy. I hope that first postpartum period isn't as brutal as some described it to be hehe.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny I was actually thinking the same thing! It’s so cool that we have known each other through all of this and now we are moms celebrating and not dreading this day. 

Amber I thought you were team yellow on this but I stalked your pregnancy page -congrats!!

Sunny are you going to start TTC #2? If it makes you feel any better, my first PP AF was not any different than before. So fingers crossed for you!


----------



## SunnyBe

I really don't know when we're going to start. Maybe in a few months from now? It's hard because you don't know if it's going to take another full year before we get pregnant (in that case, I'd like to start now lol). But if it happens right away, well, I'm not sure if I'm ready for that yet.

Did you test again today?


----------



## AmberR

Yes, so happy to know you ladies and have feel all the love and support throughout this journey to motherhood!

Um ya I can't believe I'm 26 weeks already. Time is flying! I was so sure that we would stay team yellow but when it came to the day I didn't have the strength not to find out. I was already 99% sure baby was a boy so really was just confirming... haha!

Yay for ovulating Sunny! It is a hard decision when to start TTC again. You just never know!


----------



## tbfromlv

So my FRER looked just like yesterday. Maybe even a little lighter but my Walmart cheapie is darker. I don’t know what to think. Time will tell. :(


----------



## AmberR

I'm sorry Tb it must be so frustrating!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny, I totally get that. I felt the same way but then when my period came I was like wellll, who knows what my cycles will do let’s just try! Ha! 

My OB put in orders for recurrent pregnancy loss blood work to see if we can figure something out since Prague is our right now. I know I don’t know if this pregnancy is yet lost, but.. 
The bloodwork is: Lupus anticoagulant, Anticardiolipin antibody, and Anti-Beta 2 Glycoprotein IgG/IgM. 
not that I want them to find something.. but it would be nice to have answers (with a possible solution!)


----------



## SunnyBe

That's a good idea! If they find something there may be an easy fix. 

Have you been tested for the MTHFR mutation? If not, I'd ask your doctor for that as well. 

How are your tests looking?


----------



## tbfromlv

I haven’t been tested for that but if we get no answers I’ll ask about it.

my lines are barely there today. Which I figured. AF will be here tonight or tomorrow. Right on time. 

I will say that at least my cycles are becoming more regular-ish..this cycle was only 43 days last cycle was 53, before that 56 and before that 69. So I have one positive thing.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry Tb Why is this happening!!

I like that your cycles are becoming more regular. That's a good sign!


----------



## tbfromlv

It’s so hard now. It’s like I almost expect to be pregnant now every cycle but I don’t expect anything to come of it. I really hope we get some answers with my blood work. Something is wrong for this to have happened seven times now. I feel like there has to be a fix that isn’t just IVF. Idk. 

I also had to pay for my embryo storage today so that was ironic.. and two years ago on this day I started CD1 for IVF. If I could have I perfect 28 day cycle and Concieve (and keep it) that baby would be due the same time as Kaydence.


----------



## SunnyBe

:( There has to be something that can be done!! How long do you have to wait to get the results? Hoping you'll have a perfect 28-day cycle and have 2 birthdays to celebrate in March!!

Sending lots of hugs!


----------



## AmberR

No Tb! I'm so sorry this keeps happening. I hope that the blood work will give you some answers. Sensing all my love!


----------



## tbfromlv

I got two tests back- thyroid is looking good and the anti coagulant lupus test was negative. 

I decided to do a monitored cycle so maybe we can see more into what’s happening? I guess my lining could still be an issue too. I go in for a baseline on Tuesday. I’m just so sad because I can’t even go get my embabies. I hope something gets figured out soon!!


----------



## AmberR

Really hope the monitored cycle gives you some insight into what's going on! So wish you could go get your embabies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just an update- had my baseline. Everything looks really good. The ovary that usually has endometriomaS has the tiniest of one so they aren’t worried (way smaller than ever before). Started me on letrozole 5mg and will take estrace for a few days. Follow up scan will be Tuesday. My cycles have slowly started shortening so I’m crossing my fingers that between that and the letrozole I may actually have a semi regular one? Of course more so hoping this works. I told her my concern that maybe it has to do with my lining because all recurrent loss bloodwork came back fine. Ugh.


----------



## AmberR

Sorry you didn't get an answer! It's a good sign your cycles are shortening. Hope the meds will help!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's good news! But yeah on the other hand it would have been great if you've gotten some answers. Hope you respond well to Letrozole and that your lining gets nice and thick with the Estrace!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just updating.. I didn’t respond to the letrozole but on cd15 my lining was 8.5 mm .. but I’m cd 21 and still nothing. Last cycle I Od on cd 28 (go figure a full cycle for most people) so if my cycles are getting shorter, maybe that will be sooner than later.

How’s everyone doing?


----------



## SunnyBe

How's your cycle going Tb? Have you ovulated yet? The lining thing is good though!


----------



## tbfromlv

I’m actually ovulating today, cd23! Lol my birthday is tomorrow so I’ll take it ha. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lynn93

Hi everyone! I'm brand new here, this is our second month trying and my AF is due this Friday. I'm currently at the stage of over-analyzing every possible symptom, cursing the TWW and resisting the urge to take a test. Finding it impossible to not think about TTC constantly. I usually plan every aspect of my life as well as I can, so not having an influence over this is pretty hard for me. Hoping to get any advice and talk to people TTC as well. Fingers crossed for everyone this month :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy birthday Tb!!! Hope you'll get a late birthday present in 10 or so days :D 

Welcome Lynn, we like to over analyze everything too so you're in good company ;)


----------



## AmberR

Happy birthday Tb! Yay for O! 

Welcome lynn! TTC sure can be all consuming. Hope you get a BFP soon.


----------



## Dream143r

FX for this cycle TB


----------



## AmberR

Hi ladies, hope you all are doing well :hugs:


----------



## tbfromlv

Hey girls! Things are good here. Just ovulated on my own the earliest I EVER have while TTC, so that’s exciting lol

We have been getting Some fun house projects done. DH is so handy. Also, anyone else feeling frustrated/sad not being able to take their LO many places? It wasn’t so bad because we could do outdoor things but it’s getting to be just too hot to be outside at all some days! We try to at least take a walk first thing in the morning but when it’s 90 degrees with 95% humidity... it’s not fun lol


----------



## AmberR

tbfromlv said:


> Hey girls! Things are good here. Just ovulated on my own the earliest I EVER have while TTC, so that’s exciting lol
> 
> We have been getting Some fun house projects done. DH is so handy. Also, anyone else feeling frustrated/sad not being able to take their LO many places? It wasn’t so bad because we could do outdoor things but it’s getting to be just too hot to be outside at all some days! We try to at least take a walk first thing in the morning but when it’s 90 degrees with 95% humidity... it’s not fun lol

Yay that's awesome! I hear you on not being able to get out, although the weather here isn't nearly as hot. We try to get out to the park most mornings, but that gets old... for me. Leon loves going to see the ducks :)


----------



## SunnyBe

Same here! I hope they're still too young to understand how much they're missing out on. But it's sad for us as parents. It's pretty bad in Florida so we're not going anywhere except walks in our neighborhood (before 8 am because of that same 90-degree weather lol) and running around in the yard/splash around in the kiddie pool.

Also, TMI but that's how we roll... I've had 3 postpartum periods so far and I've really noticed a big change comparing before/after pregnancy. I now have zero cramps or any other symptoms... I mean, NOTHING! I have the feeling that I bleed more but feel less. Anyone else notice a change?

I switched from tampons to menstrual cups after my first period, but I can't really imagine that making a big difference. 

Also, lots of EWCM during the fertile window which I rarely had before pregnancy. 

We're not TTC though and I kinda feel bad to waste all this good quality CM lol. But I don't want to start trying for at least another few months :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes as parents it is hard. I also wish she could play with other kids! She’s gotten to see my niece who is about 15 months older (they are 100% quarantined over there!) and she just loves other kids (naturally!) so that makes me sad too.

I’ve not really noticed the period thing but of my 5 post partum periods, 3 were early losses so.. how do you like the cup? Years ago I was so turned off by the idea and lately I’ve noticed I’ve been thinking about it more. Ha! I have noticed the fertile cm is waaaay better haha. We haven’t been wasting it at all :haha: I’m in a tww right now and for some reason it feels like the longest tww ever ??? 7dpo 

Also, my school district has said that we will return to school as normal with parents having an option to be virtual. I’m not really comfortable with that because it’s likely still pretty full classes. Ugh.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha Tb I couldn't agree with you more. If you asked me 3 years ago I would have laughed out loud to the idea of using menstrual cups. But my first PP period was pretty heavy and I was soaking through tampons in 3 hours or less. My box was running low so I figured I could either buy a new box or try a cup. 

So far I really like it. It's not at all as messy as I expected it would be. There's a bit of a learning curve to get it just right... but I think I'm sticking with it! You don't feel it at all when it's in and maybe it helps with cramps? My period cramps were never really bad or anything, but I definitely felt crampy on CD1-2. Now, nothing! I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but maybe it's not?

I'm keeping my fingers crossed TB! Hope you won't need cups or anything else and you'll soon join Amber on that pregnancy journey. Ughh I hope you'll be able to stay safe in school or that at least a lot of parents choose to go virtual so that classes don't get too full!!


----------



## tbfromlv

I might look into getting one then! You always seem to guide me into things (IVF in Prague anyone? :haha:)

I volunteered to be one of the virtual teachers so there’s a slight chance that could happen too. But Kansas City just changed their minds last night after getting no advice from their local health department so I’m hoping our district follows suit. I think people are wanting normalcy so badly they aren’t thinking straight when it comes to school.

I will keep you girls posted on all that and my results after this tww!

amber, you have like zero time left! How’s it going?


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies,

Its been a while since I've been on here. How's everyone doing? We're having a small (25 people) 1st Birthday party for Luke this afternoon, his birthday is Tuesday. I'm hoping the rain holds off as its supposed to be an outdoor BBQ. I can believe its been a year already. 

I'm dreding going back to work. August 18th is the day. Unfortunately with thr nature of my job I have to go into the office. DH has been working from home since March and will likely continue to do so for at least the rest of 2020. 

I'm a little nervous about Luke starting daycare but we have a meet the teacher appointment August 17th that will hopefully ease my mind a little.


----------



## AmberR

Dream! Good to hear from you. Luke is a year already!? Time flies doesn't it. Hope you are able to have a nice BBQ. Going back to work is hard, but for me it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Still hard no matter what though. I hope the teacher appt for daycare goes well!

Tb- how'd I miss your last post? Sorry! I've been doing well. Today is my last day at work. Baby should be here in the next 2 weeks! I'm hoping to go into spontaneous labor, but they will induce me after 41 weeks if I want rather than another c-section. Feel free to send all the labor vibes my way, haha!

Sunny- how are you doing?


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, any updates at work? 

Dream, sounds like you had a great party!! Welcome to toddlerhood :D It's fun and challenging, but I think you probably figured that one out already :lol: How expensive is daycare in Canada (or well, in your province)? I'm sure he'll do great!

Amber, sending lots and lots of labor vibes your way!!! So crazy to think that he'll be here in 2 weeks or less (let's hope less :D). I'm sure your heart will just melt when Leo meets his little brother for the first time <3 

AFM, hanging in there! Still trying to decide when would be the "best" time to start TTC-ing again. I don't know if I really want to before there's a vaccine and we can slowly get back to normal. But on the other hand... maybe it'll take years before we get lucky! :-k


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream! Happy birthday to Luke! Going back to work is hard, but it becomes “normal” again. I’ve not physically been at work since March either and so that’s two school years that I got to stay home with Kaydence for so long.. so now I’m back to the “I don’t wanna leave her!” Again. 

sunny no change at work. Still planning on 5 day week fully face to face. I have 22 students. A few less than normal but there will be zero social distancing. I’ve been working on my online platform we use on our district and I will essentially be teaching online, but in person so when we inevitably have to go virtual, it’s all the same. Also, I totally get that about TTC. The last two months I got bfn and part of me is ok with that but part of me isn’t. It’s so hard. 

amber- all the positive labor vibes going your way!! I’m so excited for you! I can’t wait to hear about your new guy!!


----------



## Dream143r

It's day 2 back in the office. Yuck. I'm dealing with the separation surprisingly well. It just really sucks in the evenings realizing what little time I have with him. By the time I get home, make dinner, I have online Zoom workouts at 7pm for an hour then it's bath and bed for my baby. I'm sure I'll adjust but it sucks.

Amber - I hope your baby is safe and sound in your arms by now. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Sunny - I'm in Ontario and it's about $1500/month.

I think we're going to start TTC towards the end of the year. November, December maybe. Such a weird decision when you've struggled in the past. All we can do is hope for the best I suppose.


----------



## AmberR

Hi ladies- just stopping by to say baby boy is here! Born 8/18, 7 lbs, 19 inches, VBAC!
We are working on settling in. So far recovery has been good and he is taking to breastfeeding well.


----------



## Dream143r

YAY!!! Congrats Amber!


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats Amber!!! So happy that you got your VBAC!


----------



## Steph1012

Wow, it feels so strange being back here after two years away. I think I must have deleted my account because I had to create a new one!

I didn’t expect to see all those lovely familiar names pop up! Can’t believe you all have children now, a very belated congratulations to you all


----------



## Dream143r

OMG Steph! How the heck are ya?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi Steph!!!! Is it weird that I have thought about you in the past year? Haha I wondered how you were doing!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Amber! Congrats! I’m so happy you were able to have a VBAC and of course a precious little boy!

Steph!! So excited to hear from you! How’s school been and EVERYTHING?! I’ve also thought about you. Since you’re back does that mean you are back to TTC?


----------



## AmberR

Steph! So good to hear from you! How are you doing?


----------



## Steph1012

Aaaah I’ve missed you guys! It feels completely insane that it’s been over two years since I spoke to any of you- seems like just a few months!

You need to each tell me who has had which baby and when because it will be a nightmare trying to work my way back through this thread!!

So my big news is that I’m about to graduate from my MSc with a distinction and am now a registered nurse! Currently on a respiratory word but I finish tomorrow night and start my new job as an oncology nurse on 14th September. Something good definitely came out of all the crap from 2017/18, that’s for sure.

No, we’re not actually trying, but I was just so eager to see how you were all doing. We had planned to go on a big holiday next April/May as we both turn 30 next year. We want to go to Borneo but there is still a Zika risk so if everything goes to plan we hope to do our FET a couple of months after that. Obviously with the whole COVID situation our holiday plans may change so so the FET could be slightly earlier, but probably still Spring or early summer.

We have our seven remaining embryos so hopefully we will have a fair shot. We plan to contact our fertility clinic in the new year and get the ball rolling. 

I’m bloody terrified


----------



## Dream143r

Steph that's amazing - CONGRATS!!!

Oh I so hope this COVID business gets under control. The potential fall wave they're talking about is a bit scary. We've had plans to go to Orlando for American thanksgiving in November for over a year now, and that's certainly looking like it's not going to happen. 

I had my boy August 2019, so I just returned to work a couple weeks ago. His name is Luke and obviously my favourite person on the planet. 

I forgot how many embryos you guys had, that's fantastic. Well, you know whenever you're ready to dive back into TTC we are here for you 100%.


----------



## Steph1012

Oh my bloody word, is he not just the cutest thing I have ever seen!!! Well done you, he is just beautiful and a lovely name to match


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph!! That's amazing! Congrats!!! I can't believe it you've accomplished all that in what feels like such a short period of time. I'm sure you'll be an amazing oncology nurse. Sounds like 2021 is going to be a really great year for you (and hopefully, for all of us because we all deserve that after 2020 ughhhh).

We had our little girl in December of 2018, a week before Christmas. She's the absolute best <3


Dream, he is way too cute!! Love that little bun :D


----------



## tbfromlv

That sounds wonderful Steph! I had planned to go back to Prague to get some of my frozen embabies too but.. ya know.. COVID! Ugh.. 
but you have so many great things going on and coming up- we are excited to have you back!

my little girl was born February of 2019. LOVE HER!


----------



## AmberR

Steph- congratulations on becoming an RN and graduating soon! I hope your transition to oncology goes smoothly!

What a bunch of beautiful babies, love the pictures!

Here are my sweet boys


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhhh Tb, Amber!! Gorgeous pics!! <3


----------



## Babydaydream

Anyone else 6dpo and in the two week wait?! I hate this part


----------



## Dream143r

Babydaydream - I'm not actively TTC right now but I know the feeling. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Best of luck!


----------



## Babydaydream

Dream143r said:


> Babydaydream - I'm not actively TTC right now but I know the feeling. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Best of luck!

Thank you! Trying not to drive myself crazy thinking about it all the time LOL


----------



## tbfromlv

I’m being very cautious but soo excited! Today I’m 16dpo


----------



## Babydaydream

tbfromlv said:


> I’m being very cautious but soo excited! Today I’m 16dpo
> 
> View attachment 1087888

Congrats! That's a good looking line! 

Can't wait to try again this cycle (#3) Hoping it will be our month for a BFP too finally!

Enjoy being PREGNANT! Yay!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg look at that dye stealer at 16 DPO!!! I can totally you're cautious but this is definitely a very good sign! I think it's gonna be a sticky one Tb! Congrats!!!


----------



## AmberR

Beautiful line tb!!!! I have everything crossed for you! Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks girls! Today’s looked even better :) as I’ve made it passed the point where things normally don’t look good, I emailed my doctor and asked for a beta.. just so I can stop obsessing with testing and try to relax more


----------



## tbfromlv

Feeling good!


----------



## AmberR

Oh that is just beautiful!! Did your doctor get back to you about the beta?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes. He sent one in for today and 48 hours later: I will have to go after work. Of course now I’m DYING TO GO! lol


----------



## Dream143r

Oh those look sooooooo good TB!!!!

=D&gt;


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks Dream!

so I went for my blood draw. I don’t know if I told you guys I switched schools last year. Well the main lab was right next to my old school. I would get my bloodwork back within 2 or so hours. My new school is by a branch of the lab.. they have to drive it over to the main lab so I may not get it until tomorrow!! Ugh my follow up beta I am making the drive over to the main lab lol! Now I just wait!


----------



## SunnyBe

It's sooooo dark!!!! I think it'll come back 400-700 with lines like that! Omggggggg :D :D :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Eeek!! I hope so! I looked and for Kaydence the day equivalent was 705. Anything above 400 I’ll be happy with though!


----------



## tbfromlv

1474!!!!


----------



## AmberR

That's an awesome number! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!

That's AMAZING!


----------



## tbfromlv

I will take my follow up tomorrow afternoon. I’m a little surprised at how high it is!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omgggg twins?? CONGRATS!!!


----------



## dahliaa

hi everyone, im currently in my 2ww.
im confused, and im not really sure if my symptoms mean anything, so i’d like to seek some opinions and advice from everyone.

my cycle is average 25-26 days. on my ovulation day, it was CD 12. I had sharp pain in my left, and then some pain in my right. from tht day onwards, CD16-18 I started having nasal congestion. Its either on my left or right, and slight runny as well.

CD 18, 6DPO, I also experienced acne, swollen breasts, headache, nasal congestion, light headed, and mild poking pain on my left for a few seconds.

7DPO, YI came. I woke up with terrible severe back pain. I couldnt get out of bed. I kept sleeping upon waking up. very mild cramps. swollen breasts & nasal congestion still. diarrhoea. acne

8DPO, mild cramps on the left, around 1130am, mild sharp pain on the left. backache, slightly better. swollen breasts, now even to the sides of my breasts. nasal congestion. acne. YI

9DPO, woke up with cramps that felt like AF was here. lasted fr about an 1-2. cramps on the left around 12pm+-, backache, swollen breasts can feel the soreness when moving my arms at times / walking. napped from 4pm til 720pm. felt so tired even after waking up. didnt feel like getting out of bed. nasal congestion. evening i had cramps, both left and right side, but mild tugging feeling on the left. started feeling slight
headache around evening & i felt weak. YI. cramps were off and on after the 1-2hr cramp in the morning. feel hungry all the time, upon eating, i dont have much appetite. cant sit up, back hurts & just feel like lying down.

never had any nipple soreness, no spotting. Im not sure if these symptoms amount to pregnancy. my last cycle, swollen breasts only started 4 days before AF. but this time it started on 6DPO. Backache wont go away, but definitely better than 7DPO. Is it possible that my severe backache on 7DPO could be implantation?

please advice! im so nervous & anxious.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- that was my first thought! Lol it’s literally double my numbers on the same day with K. Eek! I guess we will see lol

@dahliaa those are promising symptoms! It’s hard to symptom spot since progesterone can cause so many pregnancy symptoms too! If you’re 9dpo today, and you’re willing, you should be able to start testing tomorrow. I’m an early tester so I started at 8dpo :haha: but implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12dpo! Good luck!


----------



## dahliaa

tbfromlv said:


> Sunny- that was my first thought! Lol it’s literally double my numbers on the same day with K. Eek! I guess we will see lol
> 
> @dahliaa those are promising symptoms! It’s hard to symptom spot since progesterone can cause so many pregnancy symptoms too! If you’re 9dpo today, and you’re willing, you should be able to start testing tomorrow. I’m an early tester so I started at 8dpo :haha: but implantation can occur anywhere from 6-12dpo! Good luck!

I guess i might not be testing after all :( yesterday night at 4am+ i had 2 episodes of sharp pain lasting a few seconds each time. I woke up today with a few seconds of sharp pain, and dull feeling in the womb for a moment. After that, its just swollen and sore boobs, but today it seems like its throbbing a little, very slight though. Nasal congested & a little runny. My discharge turned yellow too, quite mild smelling but cant pinpoint what type of smell is it. Didnt smell fishy though. Backache is better today. but i can still feel the achy feeling. Had a bit of yeast infection left. I guess AF is coming?


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhh TB twins?! Could you imagine?

A girlfriend of mine who just has to look at her husband a certain way to get pregnant (who also chained smoked through her entire first pregnancy) is currently pregnant with boy/girl twins.

dahliaa - best of luck to you this cycle. I agree with TB, 10DPO is a great day to start testing.


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol dream no I couldn’t imagine but I guess we will see. I know the “normal” range is so large but who knows!!
Today I had one last FRER to use and I compared today’s with Monday (day of beta 1) and will have beta 2 after work! FXd


Dahliaa I wouldn’t count yourself out until WF actually arrives. Early pregnancy symptoms are often just the same as AF symptoms- that’s why symptom spotting is so hard!


----------



## tbfromlv

My 48 hour later beta was 3465!! Doubling at 39 hours!!! Eek!!


----------



## Dream143r

Uh TB - what a great feeling. This is the one, I feel it. Congrats again my friend! That test is stealing almost ALL of the first line dye. I love it!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks dream! I’m just so happy I want to cry!


----------



## SunnyBe

This one will make it!! What a wonderful feeling. Congrats!!! Do you have an early scan planned?


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes, my doctor actually wants to see me next week at 5w5d. While I’m super thankful, I’m kind of nervous that it could be too early to see a heartbeat and I don’t want that unnecessary stress.. but I could still see it .. ah!


----------



## AmberR

So very excited for you tb!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

I have my early scan tomorrow and I’ve been fine with anxiety until this morning. Now I feel like there’s a rock in my stomach! Ughhh. I hope everything is great and maybe even get lucky and see a little flicker!


----------



## Dream143r

Ah! so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow TB


----------



## tbfromlv

Didn’t get to see heartbeat yet- which is fine I halfway expected that. I’m only 5w5d but the gestational sac measured at 6w1d and got to see the yolk sac. I’ll get to go back in 11 days


----------



## Dream143r

\\:D/

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmberR

Great news!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok girls saw the little heartbeat. Please someone talk me down. I was 6w5d but it was 113 bpm ... is that ok or too low?


----------



## AmberR

Yay for a heartbeat! From what I understand over 100 is a good rate for this gestation. Will you have another ultrasound?


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks amber. I think my mind is paranoid because 1. I someone how managed this pregnancy on my own and 2. With K, I went at 6w2d and it was 110. So I guess I expected higher being 6w5d. 
I have another ultrasound on Monday evening!


----------



## AmberR

Totally understandable! That's great you will get another ultrasound to put your mind at ease!


----------



## Dream143r

Wow, so great TB. Happy you got to see that magical heartbeat!


----------



## tbfromlv

Just FYI... had another ultrasound today and HB was 150 measuring exactly 7w4d


----------



## AmberR

Oh Tb that is so wonderful!!


----------



## Dream143r

tbfromlv said:


> Just FYI... had another ultrasound today and HB was 150 measuring exactly 7w4d

LOVE LOVE LOVE whats your EDD?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello ladies :hi:

I already have one little boy and I know this thread is for TTC 1 but would I be able to join in? I'm TTC baby number 2


----------



## SunnyBe

Ohhh that's great to hear Tb!!! You must be so relieved!!!!!!!!! 

Welcome Sarah :)


----------



## Dream143r

Hi Sarah! We've been on this thread for years now, so everyone's had #1 here also, some 2 as well. :cool: Planning anything special for this cycle or just winging it?


----------



## AmberR

Welcome Sarah! Did you just start TTC? Are you tracking this cycle?

Tb- how are you feeling??


----------



## tbfromlv

Girls I am over the moon! And yes soo relieved! My EDD is May 27... just in time for me to get out of work. I’ve been feeling ok.. kind of an overall not well feeling in my belly but not quite in the nausea zone. And very very very tired lol last time During first trimester I was on summer break from school and obviously no kids so I just napped all the time lol not as easy with a toddler and working during the busiest time of the school year!


----------



## AmberR

Soooo excited for you tb!! That first tri fatigue is real! I remember the fatigue well... On my non work days I ended up laying down and taking a nap while Leon was napping during most of first and third trimesters.


----------



## SarahLou372

@Dream143r Hello :hi: We have been just winging it for quite a few months now, not really planning or trying, but now we've come to decide since a few weeks now to plan baby number 2# :D:D:D Exciting as its been almost 5 years since I had my little boy, but nervous as every pregnancy is different, plus I didn't do too well with the labour :shock: Also I have PCOS and tried for years to have my first, so in the end it took a few years for me to conceive with the help of hospital and fertility treatments, so since its not happened naturally (plus I know It can't or its rare) I'm going to go down the same path as pervious time. Although this time daddy won't be the same one as my son's.

@AmberR :hi: So I wish I could track but with everything being so irregular with PCOS I can't really until I've got regular cycles and hopefully the fertility treatment, that's when I was able to accurately track having my first.

With Covid-19 I've managed to get a first doctors appointment over the phone, and if they need to see me they will arrange it, but I'm living in new home and area so not sure what my options are till then, and how it works, but my appointment is next Wednesday afternoon 28th October.

And congrtaultions to the lady in the previous post O:)


----------



## Dream143r

Sounds good Sarah - Please update us with the outcome of your doctors appt next week.


----------



## SarahLou372

@Dream143r Thank you :flower:

Im sort of in limbo stage now and I don't know what to do in the meantime :toothpick:

I need to lose some weight as I know the hospital will want to get my BMI down before they start anything but I know that I find it hard work as I love sweet foods so much, but I did lose weight on the slimming world diet last year (which I've put back on ](*,)) 

The forum here is a lot quieter than I remember it being, when I was here back in 2015 and 2016 it was quite active with lots of lovely ladies for support, not sure what happened but it would be nice to have a TTC buddy on here.


----------



## tbfromlv

SarahLou372 said:


> @Dream143r Hello :hi: We have been just winging it for quite a few months now, not really planning or trying, but now we've come to decide since a few weeks now to plan baby number 2# :D:D:D Exciting as its been almost 5 years since I had my little boy, but nervous as every pregnancy is different, plus I didn't do too well with the labour :shock: Also I have PCOS and tried for years to have my first, so in the end it took a few years for me to conceive with the help of hospital and fertility treatments, so since its not happened naturally (plus I know It can't or its rare) I'm going to go down the same path as pervious time. Although this time daddy won't be the same one as my son's.
> 
> @AmberR :hi: So I wish I could track but with everything being so irregular with PCOS I can't really until I've got regular cycles and hopefully the fertility treatment, that's when I was able to accurately track having my first.
> 
> With Covid-19 I've managed to get a first doctors appointment over the phone, and if they need to see me they will arrange it, but I'm living in new home and area so not sure what my options are till then, and how it works, but my appointment is next Wednesday afternoon 28th October.
> 
> And congrtaultions to the lady in the previous post O:)

See completely understand! It took us all over a year for our firsts too. Personally it became almost “easy” to become pregnant but I could not stay pregnant. I was finally successful after IVF. This one was natural but followed three previous pregnancies in just 2020. It also took me an entire year this time. I have endometriosis and suspected PCOS. So I completely understand!

what treatments will your doctor do with you?


----------



## SarahLou372

@tbfromlv Im so sorry to hear that, I had a loss before I fell pregnant with my son, its understandable the way your feeling, PCOS is said to ne a common fertility issue, but its not easy to live with or to plan a family with.

As for the treatment my doctor may give for me I have no idea at the moment my gp appointment is on the 28th October, and I've moved to a new area so I don't even know what hospital or clinic there is available yet, with my DS I had metformin, and clomid which I'm allergic too ](*,) and then metformin, letrozole and trigger shots, which worked for me 2nd time round, so I'm hoping my health is still in the same position for the same treatment.


----------



## AmberR

@SarahLou372 how did your appointment go?


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Ladies

@SarahLou372 yes, please let us know how your appointment went.

@tbfromlv everything going well and uneventful on your end I hope.

Well I started my last pack of BC yesterday. The plan is next cycle to do monitoring with OPKs see what's happening with my bod after being on the pill since my miscarriage in April. Then officially start TTC in December. I'm nervous but optimistic. Putting it in the atmosphere that I won't have a TTC journey like the last and I'll be knocked up in 3 months tops. (positive vibes)


----------



## AmberR

@Dream143r that is so exciting!! Sending all the positive vibes your way :dance:


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream- sending you all the positive vibes!

had my first ob appointment (so has another ultrasound!) baby is still doing great with a strong HB! 10w4d today!


----------



## AmberR

@tbfromlv awww sweet little baby heartbeat :cloud9: so glad to hear all is well!


----------



## Dream143r

That's awesome @tbfromlv so happy to hear it!


----------



## SunnyBe

That's excellent Tb! Everything seems to be going smoothly!!!

Dream, so exciting you'll start trying again in just a few short weeks. I'm convinced it'll be easier. It's got to be!

Amber, just caught up with your parenting journal. I feel you on mom-guilt. In my case, especially as it comes to food. I have the pickiest of eaters and she won't even touch anything new unless it's dunked in ketchup or applesauce (and then lick the condiments and spit out whatever veggies/meat we try to sneak in). So frustrating!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny- I hear you on the picky eater thing! Leon begs for applesauce all day long. He also loves eating ketchup or sour cream by just scooping it off his plate with his hands! He rarely eats dinner unless there is fruit or bread involved. 
I just keep serving him what he are eating and hope he will start eating it one day!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

Sorry for such a late reply, my appointment went quite good thanks, so first of all because my OH isn't my first sons dad, they ant to test his fertility before they give me any fertility treatments.

Also my appointment was over the phone due to Covid-19 nut with me moving over 100 miles its a brand new area and GP surgery, and the doctor was really nice and considerate and was willing to listen, He did say I may not e eligible for fertility treatment and may have to go to a private clinic and pay for the medicine due to me already having one child :shock::(:(:( which to me and so the doctor agreed that this isn't fair especially when you have a health condition you cannot help. He did say he make the referral to gynaecology fertility services at the hospital to see if he can get a referral appointment with them for me, so It a matter of sitting and waiting reach really sucks when you cant just get pregnant:cry::cry:

My BMI is in range at 31 and they said they wont see me if its 35 or more. So at least my diet is working a little.


----------



## AmberR

Sorry you are stuck waiting now, how frustrating! Hopefully you hear some good news from the fertility clinic soon!


----------



## SarahLou372

@AmberR Thank you :flower:

I haven't heard anything yet from the fertility clinic I don't even know if they will even accept me for an appointment. 

However my OH has managed to book an appointment for 3rd December at the hospital for his tests so at least we will know something I guess :-(:-(


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys,

So AF is due this week and we were planning to start TTC this cycle. BUT I got a new job last week so we're going to pause TTC#2 until the spring. It's bittersweet. I'm so ready to start now but i'm also so happy and thankful for this new job. I want to put in some time there and establish myself as an asset to the team before disappearing on 12 or 18 month maternity leave. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## AmberR

Sarah- hope you hear something soon!

Dream- Congratulations on the new job! Sorry it puts TTC on hold though :(

We are doing well. Going a little stir crazy being mostly stuck inside this winter with cold weather and nowhere to go. Emmett is 3 months old already!


----------



## SunnyBe

Sarah; hope everything comes back fine! The waiting is the worst though :(

Dream; congrats on the new job!! But noooooo don't put off TTC-ing :D I only say that because I kinda want my old cycle buddy back haha. I think we're ready to start trying again. Something just came over me this week and I'm like; yes... let's do this! Maybe more like a not trying not preventing-kinda thing at first. 

Amber, how is Emmett 3 months already! That's crazy. Sorry about the shitty weather though. I lived in climates like that the first 25 years of my life and I just couldn't stand it anymore. But I bet it's 10 times worse now that you can't really go anywhere with COVID. 

It's 81 degrees here in SW Florida today and definitely don't regret the move. Downside; no family :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- I’m super jealous of your weather!! Also- so exciting about you TTC!! Hopefully it’s faster than 1 :)

Dream, congrats on the job!! Hopefully that doesn’t delay your TTC for too long!

Amber- 3 months?! How come time goes by so much faster now that kids are in the picture lol

Ok girls, I splurged on a Black Friday sale and bought the Sneak Peek test. I know it’s not 100% (but really neither is an ultrasound so..) but results came back as... a girl!! We are so excited!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omgggg congrats Tb!!!! I'd love another girl (we both would). Your girls are going to be so close!!! 

Sneak Peek is accurate enough with girl DNA that you can be pretty sure that it's correct!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thank you Sunny! We are so thrilled and I hope this means best friend for life!

yes I read that if it reads girl you can take it to the bank but if it reads boy...there’s still a slight chance it was contaminated. I figured if it came back boy I’d be about 75% sure haha!


----------



## tbfromlv

How are you girls?? I hope everyone had a nice Christmas and Sunny hope your little one had a great birthday! 

I had my 20 week ultrasound last week and surprise... still a girl! Lol I compared all the measurements with Kaydence ultrasound at that time and they were all veeeerrrry similar! The only difference is my placenta is anterior instead of posterior... anyone have that with theirs?


----------



## SunnyBe

So glad everything looked great Tb! How do you feel? What's it like combining work with a toddler and being pregnant?

We sort of started trying this month. I don't know how to feel about it yet lol. On one hand I'm excited and on the other I'm pretty terrified haha. Terrified of being pregnant with the uncertainties of the pandemic, terrified of NOT being pregnant and dealing with secondary infertility...


----------



## AmberR

Glad all is well Tb, yay for another girl! 
I had an anterior placenta with Leon and then a posterior one with Emmett. The movements will feel more muffled and you won't be able to see them as much with an anterior placenta. At least that was my experience. 

Sunny- totally makes sense to have all sorts of feelings both ways about TTC. Sending you hugs!


----------



## tbfromlv

Combining and juggling everything is actually not so bad. It was worse when I was pumping and nursing all the time lol so I’m sure having two and doing that will be TONS of fun. Hopefully I can get a better stash going this time so I don’t feel so stressed about keeping up while pumping! I’m also worried about Kaydence feeling jealousy towards the new one.. 
Amber- did you experience that any?

sunny I totally get the mixed emotions. The worry about not being able to get pregnant worried me a lot so I figured we’d keep trying. Maybe you’ll be one of those people that once you go through a pregnancy successfully, your body “gets it” and it won’t take much! Will you be sharing your tests?!

I’m kind of just hoping baby will come fast again and I’ll just give birth in the bathroom at home :haha: I don’t want to deal with all the mess at the hospital.


----------



## SunnyBe

You guys will be the first to know if I get my BFP, just like last time :) But don't hold your breaths because it took us 12+ cycles last time lol.

Have you thought about names yet Tb? Statistically speaking, this one has a pretty high chance of getting there fast! The average labor and delivery times go down with every birth :D 

Amber, have you gotten vaccinated yet?


----------



## tbfromlv

Well Sunny I will keep my fingers and toes crossed anyway! You never know!

we have some names on a list but.. DH wants more involvement with picking this one since Kaydence was predetermined since I was 12 :haha: and he had no say. I get that.. but He’s not fully giving into the names I love and it’s frustrating. He should just let me name them! Lol

So my mom had 3 of us.. first labor was 6 hours start to finish, 2nd was 3.5 hours start to finish and 3rd was 40 minutes! My grandma was the same way (got to the hospital already crowning with her kids!) well.. my first was 3 hours start to finish so if I follow anything like my family.. I’m looking at like an hour or less! Haha So I’d have to leave my house immediately after contractions start lol I’m a little nervous about where and when that will be... I may have to just kick my students out of my classroom and tell them to shut the door on the way out :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg hahahah hope you have a fast car :D


----------



## Steph1012

Hi girls!! How is everyone doing?

TB such fantastic news, so excited for you- when is she due??? I’d like to throw the name Stephanie into the mix please.

All the best with trying again Sunny, got everything crossed that it will be a lot easier (and involve fewer air miles) than last time!

You’ve all been having an interesting time over there I see... what a time to be alive, huh? What’s the situation with COVID where you each live?

We’re having an absolutely horrendous second wave. Back in lockdown again, everyone is pretty down and miserable and it’s hard to see light at the end of the tunnel at the moment. Husband and I are as grateful as ever that our jobs allow us to leave the house and carry on as ‘normal’. And because I’m an oncology nurse we try and remain a COVID-free ward as much as possible. And it seems most of us on my ward have had it now anyway. Got my Pfizer jab last week 

I finally contacted our clinic just before Christmas. We have an appointment at the clinic on 27 Jan, just for height, weight, BP etc etc. And then a proper consultation the following week (online ) to discuss our FET. We have some annual leave booked at the beginning of March, although looks like our Cornwall trip will be cancelled... so I’m hoping to start medications after that. Guess if everything goes to plan we’d be looking at a mid-end April transfer, but to be honest I can’t really remember how long everything took for my last FET!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg Steph!! So great to hear from you. 

How exciting that you'll soon be getting ready for your next FET! Things are definitely looking up. 

My husband and I both work exclusively from home, so unfortunately, no vaccines for us just yet (and so envious of all of my colleagues who all did get it already lol). It's pretty bad in Florida and although my 2-year old wears a mask when we go out, lots of other shoppers don't. So depending on how much worse it'll get (looking at you UK-variant of the virus hah), we might decide to stay at home as much as possible.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph! Good to hear from you! I’m sooo excited for your FET! Eek! I can’t wait! 

Baby girl is due May 27. Which is exactly one week after school let’s out! I told my fellow teachers to get ready to have an escape plan for me if I go early again hahaha

COVID is crappy here but i swear the majority of my state couldn’t care less. It’s kind of infuriating. We do all our grocery through the drive up/pickup and mostly stay home. 

With things picking up again and the new strand out... and a new president, Im interested to see what will happen! Us teachers are in the next wave to get the vaccine and have been given sign up forms to do that (sometime in feb) but I’m not going to get one yet. There just isn’t enough study done on pregnant women yet for me to feel comfortable doing it yet.


----------



## Steph1012

Eurgh I jinxed it by writing on here- my husband tested positive on Monday so we’re indoors for ten days abc I’ve had to reschedule the appointments, bit annoying but hey ho. (He’s fine by the way, I’m not heartless )

Ha sorry about the UK variant Sunny, hopefully it won’t be too much longer until we start coming out of this mess. We can live in hope! What’s your plan with trying for numero 2, as in do you intend to try for X amount of time naturally before looking into treatments again? Hopefully TB and Amber will have given you some of their magic! (And if there’s any spare, please send some over here).

TB the next few months will just fly by! Have you always said you want 2 children, or may there be more somewhere down the line?! I definitely understand re the vaccine and pregnancy. I’m assuming it’s the same as the advice here which is to consider getting it if you’re in a high risk group, but if not to wait until the baby has been born?


----------



## Dream143r

TB - I had an anterior placenta with Luke. It was just matter of fact for the most part. Nothing special became of it. I think that's a good call to wait on getting your dose of the vaccine until after your baby girl comes.

Sunny - Oh that's exciting! I get the uncertainty though. There's so much of that floating around in 2021. It just can't be avoided. I too worry about secondary infertility (especially after my MMC last year, will that be a new trend for me? Urgh!) but I've prayed about it and decided that I won't pray and worry at the same time. That's just what's working for me to keep my sanity about it all.

Hey Steph! COVID in Ontario, sigh. We're under another province wide lockdown - but it's all very silly. All the big box stores are still open, Starbucks is open, I just wish they would do a true lock down. Shut down EVERYTHING, leave gas stations, grocery stores and hospitals open, that's it! Numbers continue to rise. Daycares are open still too. I mean it's helpful for us cause DH and I are both working, so we need childcare but it's not helping the greater cause. 1 good thing is masks are mandatory pretty much EVERYWHERE. Well wishes for your upcoming appointment (hopefully you can get it rescheduled shortly after your quarantine period) and getting things lined up for your FET! Can't wait.

AFM - Looks like April is going to be go time for TTC #2.


----------



## AmberR

Wow just finally catching up here!

Hi Steph!! So good to hear from you. Sorry to hear your husband caught covid. Hope his symptoms are mild and he recovers quickly!
Excited for you for your FET!

Tb- I didn't have any issues with jealously, but I did find it really challenging that Leon was so rough around Emmett. I remember one day I put up the octagon playpen and sat in it with Emmett just to keep them separated because I was running low on patience. Coming up with special activities to keep Leon occupied while I was nursing Emmett was super helpful.

Sunny- yes, I've been very lucky to be able to get both doses of the vaccine! What a relief that was!
Please share your secret on how to get a 2 year old to wear a mask. No luck here yet, but I guess I haven't really tried too hard since we just don't go anywhere. 

Dream- yay for TTC in April, so exciting!

I've been struggling with some anxiety... I think mostly normal considering the circumstances with the pandemic and being very isolated, feeling lonely, etc. I finally decided to reach out to a counselor, started working out again (at home) and things have improved some. Still struggling with essentially no social life but hanging in there!


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks for chiming in about the anterior placenta. I have definitely noticed the difference in the amount of movement. I still feel her a lot but not the same way I felt K! But that’s ok :)

We just celebrated her second birthday! So crazy that I have a TWO YEAR OLD!! What?!

Amber- sounds like those two will be wrestling partners in the future! That probably was frustrating!! Kaydence is really sweet with the newborn at the babysitters so hopefully I won’t have to worry too much about that (who knows!)
I’m really sorry you are having anxiety. I’m definitely missing normal life. In some ways it is all normal (we have been face to face at school all year) but weekends or anything else including grocery shopping is just is weird. I miss my friends!

Another weird thing is I’m having some Weird body image issues this go around. I am terrified of being bigger than last pregnancy and am constantly comparing my bump to the first time and at work I’ve even tried hiding it! Last time I flaunted it the whole time! The weird thing is My logical brain knows that’s dumb lol and not healthy and also I’m definitely the same size (if not a little smaller) than last time so it’s already an illogical fear.. but I’ve been struggling to get out of my brain about it. It was just kind of a surprising thing. It may also have to do with the fact that I haven’t been working out 5 days a week this time like I did the first time. Anyway...

I can’t wait for you girls to all start TTC- I need to see tests!


----------



## AmberR

Tb- isn't it crazy to have a 2 year old! I often look at Leon and just about cry thinking about how BIG he is!! He will always be my baby, but he certainly doesn't look like it anymore!

Sorry you are dealing with body image stuff. I really fixated on it the second time around. It's hard. I think what worked most for me was making a promise to myself to stay active, even if just walking some on days I wasn't feeling so good, and telling myself that I'm doing the best I can. Being pregnant with a 2 year old is exhausting! We all deserve to give ourselves lots of grace!


----------



## tbfromlv

I know! They are growing up so fast! Kaydence surprises me every day with what she knows and can do.

So I passed glucose test but like last time I may be slightly anemic. Ordered some of the same iron supplements I took last pregnancy and I’ll take them at a separate time than my prenatal.

what’s funny is I weigh just under a pound more this time than I did last time and my belly is measuring exactly the same.. so I’m giving myself more grace in the body image category. Idk what my problem has been lol also started seeing my chiropractor again.. except this time was out of necessity and not preventative. Out of no where I started getting horrible pelvic pains. Chiropractor says everything is ridiculously loose and I am likely over producing relaxin at this point. So that’s fun. I wear an SI belt during the day now. 

Other than that- all is well haha! Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Dream143r

I have just over a week left in this cycle. Then we're pulling the goalie (aka I'm coming off the pill). I'm calling this upcoming cycle my cleansing cycle. Really not 'trying' to conceive but instead just ridding my body of the extra hormones and having a natural cycle before we really get going in April. DH told me over the weekend he's ready to start now! I'm happy to hear how excited he is.

I had a moment with Luke last week too. Dad usually does bedtime but he was out late so I did it. I was overcome with emotions putting him down, he's SO BIG in my arms. Soon he's gonna be talking to me about girlfriends and moving out. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Amber, how are you doing these days? Are you slowly feeling more like yourself now that there's light at the end of the (COVID) tunnel? My social life consists mostly of my 2-year old and my husband lol. Before the pandemic, I signed up for Peanut. It's like tinder for moms lol. It's the perfect way to meet other moms for introverts like myself hahha.

Anyone else tried Peanut?

Tb, I'm sure you look amazing, but yeah body issues are weird sometimes. Especially when you don't expect it. Does Kaydence realize there's a baby in mommy's belly yet? 

Dream, yayy for almost getting started!! Hope your cycle regulates quickly and you'll soon be posting pics of those dye steaallinggg OPKs that you used to get! And after that, a BFP of course :D 

AFM, I talked to my doctor about trying again and she wrote me a script for the progesterone suppositories I was on last time I conceived. My luteal phase was just 9-10 days the last few cycles so I can definitely use a little boost. Let's see how it goes! 
My big little girl started preschool/daycare (some in between hybrid lol) last week. Omgg I cried so hard over that decision. It's so hard. But her spot came up (there was a waitlist) and we just went for it. Just 2 days a week for now. She did really great, almost no tears!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG searching for Peanut in the app store immediately.


----------



## SunnyBe

Let me know how you like it! I met my one friend on there and after that, I immediately stopped using it as I don't have the energy to hang out with even more people right now lol.


----------



## SunnyBe

Uhm, do you guys see this? I'm 9 to 10 DPO. Took three tests after seeing a hint of something on the first. I'm not crazy right? :shock:


----------



## Steph1012

Yes 100%!! Congratulations!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg thanks Steph!! It's so early so I'm not getting my hopes up just yet (been there before :-() but hoping it'll turn into a chunky strong line in the next few days.

How are you doing though! How did the consult go? Are you still on for a possible FET in the next month or two?


----------



## Steph1012

Yeah sorry Sunny, as soon as I yelled congratulations at you I realised that perhaps it was a little insensitive. I really really hope that it just gets stronger for you

Things are okay, have been struggling a lot with people we know getting pregnant. Seem to cry every other day at the moment but what can you do! I have a saline infusion sonography and endometrial scratch on April 20th, and I’m hoping if everything is fine on that (no reason why it wouldn’t be) then I’ll be able to start meds straight away. I’m guessing a FET could take place beginning of June?


----------



## SunnyBe

Not insensitive at all! 

So sorry about the pregnancy announcements (my itty bitty of a line included). It's so hard. "_Happy for them, sad for yourself_" seems to be the overall sentiment. It sounds like you're on track for a FET pretty soon though. Because yes, the scratch is usually done the cycle preceding the FET or the cycle after that. Sending lots of hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - Hoping everything turns out great with your appointment April 20th. Please do remember to come back and update us.

Sunny - I def see that line!! FX it darkens up nicely. Are you testing again tomorrow?

AFM - Officially off BC. Should get AF sometime this week. I placed my Amazon order today for OPKs and HPTs. Kinda surreal feeling to be starting this TTC process again. Eeeek!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyy Dream! So excited for you to start again!!!

And yes, of course I tested again. Impossible not to, right? :D I think it looks pretty good for 10-11 DPO.


----------



## Dream143r

That line looks FABULOUS Sunny. Great progression from yesterday.


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhh Sunny!!!! I didn’t even need to click on it today ❤️❤️❤️

Thanks Dream, everything crossed for a much easier time of it for you this time.

Sunny, I don’t have ‘cycles’ per se, so would be inducing a bleed with Norethisterone again. Hopefully the clinic have capacity for me to start that right away. My clinic now have an app that has all appointment and meds etc that I took last time, and it seems like in 2018 I started Norethisterone on 4 January and transferred on 9 February... I remember waiting what felt like forever for that bleed, ha!


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg!! This is what happens when I’m off for a few days! SUNNY! Was this your first cycle trying?! Eek!! Let’s see todays!! That’s amazing!!
congrats!!

dream- good luck this cycle!

steph- I’m excited for you to start yours as well! 

also want to get on this peanut app! I can totally relate to not having energy for multiple people haha


----------



## SunnyBe

My husband and I share an office and I have an elaborate plan to surprise him with the news later today, so I can't safely upload a picture right now without him possibly seeing it lol.

But I did a FRER this morning and the test line was almost as dark as the control line already!! So excited!!

Technically this is my 3rd cycle, but this is the first one on progesterone.

Steph, ah that's right. The joys of PCOS! But it sounds like you'll be able to start pretty soon. It's nerve-wracking and exciting at the same time!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG Can't wait to see that FRER. \\:D/


----------



## SunnyBe

So I wanted to surprise my husband and figured out a sneaky way to do so. Our little one was at school today and I printed out a coloring template of a pregnant mommy, with a little one touching her belly. I put that in her backpack pretending she made it at school. And since this was her first "artwork" that she brought home, I of course had to film everything ;)

So we were unpacking her bag and she showed the drawing to daddy. He didn't get the clue and just thought it was a nice drawing lol. Next up, the "I'm a big sister" book that I picked up at Target yesterday. I put that in the backpack too and said that they sometimes get books from school to read at home. So she handed him the book and he said; hah big sister... ahhh not really lol!

And then for the grand finale, I wrapped this beautiful-looking FRER in aluminum foil pretending it was some sort of clay piece she made at school. When she handed him that and he unwrapped it he finally put all the clues together and was so happy and excited. 

So yeah, well worth the 2 days I had to keep it to myself :mrgreen:

Really hoping this is it!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Sunny I love it!!! How fun!! Was he just overjoyed?!

side note.. we love the Caroline Jayne Church books! I’m going to have to get that one!


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - I'm smiling so hard before even reading your post! I love this sooo much. That FRER is sooooooooooo sexy!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you girls!!! I'm so excited (and nervous). Estimated due date is on Thanksgiving :D

My first ultrasound is scheduled at exactly 10 weeks: April 29th. Longggg wait!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Don’t say that’s a long wait! Lol i feel like I’m on the downhill slide now even though I am kind of not hahah but that’s still 4 weeks before my due date! :haha: but I totally get the wait for the first ultrasound! Have you stopped testing? I’m so freaking happy for you!!!!


----------



## AmberR

Sunny!!!!! So very happy for you! What a sweet way to tell your hubby. You're first ultrasound just so happens to be the same day as my birthday lol.

Steph- hope all goes well with the tests at your appt.

Tb- 4 weeks!? How are you feeling?? I remember not feeling ready to have a 2nd baby yet, but also worried because I went 4 days overdue!

Dream- so excited for you to start TTC! 

How funny you mentioned the peanut app as I just downloaded it the other day thinking I would love to meet a new friend with kiddos at similar ages. I hear you on only having the energy for 1 friend. I'm definitely an introvert!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Amber I just mean I’ll have 4 weeks once Sunny has her scan haha I have more like 8-10 currently! I know it’s not 100% fact but they say your second can come earlier and Kaydence came at 38 +4 so I need to be ready early lol 
I’m definitely not ready for the transition to 2 but I’m ready for the challenge! Ha. Still trying to not think about Kaydence not being my one and only for just a short period of time more. I don’t want to get too sad about it!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh thanks ladies!! It's just a longggg wait for the first scan lol. But I know, looking back, that will pass by quickly as well. 

Tb and Amber; I'm sort of hoping I follow your path of getting another one of the same sex as the first :mrgreen: I mean, we have soooo much girl stuff already, I'd pretty much be done buying things lol.


----------



## AmberR

Tb- Oh my gosh what was I thinking haha yes that makes sense! It is sad to think about your first born not being the only little one anymore but it's so fun to watch them grow together!

Sunny- it sure was convenient to have another boy as we had all the clothes and everything already, although I'm a little sad I won't have a daughter. I thought I'd be 100% ok with having boys because that's what I'd always envisioned, but I am still a little sad.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh yeah that's definitely a little sad too. So you're sticking with two Amber? I can't imagine having more than 2 so if all goes well, this will be my last pregnancy.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm hoping for another boy when we get pregnant. We always wanted all boys. Although there's something to be said for the nice balance with one of each gender. We're def only going to be having 2 as well. 

I'm going to start OPKs next week even though we're not officially TTC this cycle, I want to see around when I'm ovulating.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh I love that I’m having girls!! From
The 4th grade teaching perspective I’m soo good with girls lol but I would not have been upset to have a boy!!! But as far as having everything already I’d also a great benefit! It’s funny that I’m already more lax with this one.. the baby’s room is empty and I’m in zero rush to do anything about it lol

we only plan on 2 also but we were both one of 3 so I don’t want to close the door on it.. but likely won’t ever be active in TTC. I’m
Not sure what to do with all those frozen embabies in Prague!


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh Dream I hope that means that even though you're still not officially "trying", it could still happen ;)

Tb, yes! My four embabies in Prague are on my mind too. I think we'll pay the storage fee (pretty minimal anyway) for a few more years because I just feel weird deciding what to do with 'em!

Have you noticed any changes between this pregnancy and the first? Did you start showing sooner and felt movements sooner like many do?

AFM, I probably should stop testing (17 DPO). I must have taken close to 30 tests already and I know cheapies can't really get much darker than this (test line a tad bit darker than the control line), so why stress myself out every day!


----------



## tbfromlv

We will pay for them for a while too. I feel the same way! I feel very weird about it!

lol well this pregnancy has been different in some ways.. at around 25ish weeks I started with some pretty awful pelvic pain.. that I’m going to have to deal with for the rest of the time. I do see a chiropractor which helps tons and I use an SI belt but my body just decided to release way more relaxin than what’s needed at this point. so I unfortunately am in more pain this go around. I thought I was showing faster this time but then I compared to my pics the first time and realized that was in my head lol I’m actually measuring and weighing exactly the same at this point that I was with the first. I also felt baby at 18 weeks both times. I think it’s kind of early anyway. This time I actually felt her less for a few weeks though.. I found out that was because of the anterior placenta. But she loves PLENTY now lol. Baby is currently sunny Side up so I’m trying to get her to move.. hopefully she does that soon!

I can’t believe you haven’t been sharing your pretty tests lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh sorry about the pain Tb, that sounds rough! It must be nice to feel those movements though :) Does Kaydence love touching your belly?


----------



## tbfromlv

Well I spoke too soon (in a good way!) ive been working on flipping baby out of sunny side up position and she finally has! And now most of the pain is gone! Her poor positioning must have been the culprit?? I still have occasional coccyx pain but.. I’m sure that’s pretty normal. I’m so relieved on both not having pain and her being in good position now. 

Sunny how’s it going??

dream-have you hit O day yet?


----------



## Dream143r

@tbfromlv That's great news, happy to hear it.

Today is CD17. I had really dark OPKs CD 15 & 16 (basically the same darkness as the test line). I'm calling those positive however I'm used to dye stealers where the test line goes darker than the control. I'm using a brand of cheapie that I never used in the past so maybe that's just how these ones roll. I dunno. I won't test today until later this afternoon when I get home from work. (I go into the office 1 day a week, which is actually quite nice to get out of the house) All in all I think it's probably safe to say O was maybe yesterday at CD16. They plan was NOT to get pregnant this cycle. So DH was supposed to be pulling out. However we did BD CD 14 and he "forgot". LOL I know in the past it wouldn't be close enough to O for us to be successful but who knows. I suppose it's 1DPO for me today. I don't thiiiiiiink I'll be testing but hey, I know you guys wouldn't judge me if I did.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayy so happy she flipped Tb! Hopefully that'll make those last few weeks of your pregnancy more bearable :) 

Dream, so I guess this is not trying not preventing, right :D Definitely won't judge if you decide to test lol.

I'm 6 weeks today, yay. No symptoms at all (didn't have that with #1 either), except my girl came home with some kind of virus last week. And now I have it too ugh :( Got the results back today that it's not COVID, but whatever it is... it's caused a fever. Something you definitely want to avoid during those early weeks of pregnancy. Really hope everything is fine and this little one decides to hang on. Four more weeks until my ultrasound.


----------



## Dream143r

Urgh - I hope that cold clears up soon for you Sunny. Is it safe to take fever medication while pregnant? I don't remember all the do's and don'ts. Luke comes home with some type of cold once every six weeks or so, part of daycare life I suppose.

3DPO and I'm starting to crave POAS. I guess some things never change.


----------



## tbfromlv

It’s so funny too that I was worried about less movement with the anterior placenta but this girl is a gymnast! Haha!

sunny I’m so sorry about the cold!! I hope the next few weeks go by quick for you!

dream- I totally get it.. I actually sometimes want to POAS just because I kind of miss it lmao.. what is wrong with me? I’m 32 weeks pregnant with a belly and an active little one and I’m still missing the POAS.... I hope the next few days go by quick. I did find it slightly easier to keep my mind off of it having a toddler! Lol


----------



## SarahTTC3

Sooooo I have missed a lot!! 
Congrats TB and Sunny! 
Crossing fingers dream! 

Not much has changed in the time I have been away for me. Everett is 16 months and into everything. He still breastfeeds and cosleeps with us. We are going to try and sleep train him this week. Any tips would be appreciated. We have talked about another but probably won’t try until June/July. We are both on the fence about it. I’m still staying at home but did get my realtors license to do on the side. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## Dream143r

Yay! Good to see you Sarah! Best of luck with the sleep training. Sorry, no tips from me, we never really coslept, except naps. Congrats on the realtor's license as well. I've always been interested in real estate but I'm NOT a people person lol so I fear I'd just never have any clients.

AFM CD24 8DPO and I tested FMU this morning. I'm so embarrassed, I know better! It was a BFN and it's wild because ever though we're not really tryin this cycle and even through I know its only 8DPO it kinda resurfaced some old PTSD seeing that BFN. Sigh


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhwww look at that cute little guy!! Love it Sarah. And congrats on the RE license! I'm with Dream on this one... love real estate... but would probably make a terrible agent as people just drain all my energy lol.

Good luck with sleep training! Also... have you seen your ticker? Week 110 and still going strong I guess :mrgreen:


Dream hahaha I knew you'd test! Come on, how could you NOT test :) Think of it this way, you definitely DON'T want it happening this month because .... fill in the blanks (holiday/end of year due date? whatever you can think of). Next month will be much better timing wise because ..... (fill in the blanks again).

And hey; if you do get your positive in a few days I'm sure those negatives will melt away in a heartbeat! ;)


----------



## Steph1012

Dream I think Sunny is right- you were never not going to test! I hope you won’t have many weeks left to wait before you get the result you’re after.

How are you getting on Sunny??

Also Sunny, I know you’re a font of all knowledge, is there anything you know of that has been shown to be beneficial before a FET? Like how to eat/drink/exercise? There are so many suggestions out there but I don’t think many are based on evidence!


----------



## SunnyBe

A few things that can move the needle a bit:
- Stop or really limit alcohol use the 2 weeks before transfer (and of course, after). There is some evidence that alcohol reduces the odds of embryo implantation and it can alter estrogen levels which may further influence the thickness of the endometrial lining. 
- No NSAID painkillers (like ibuprofen, naproxen) around transfer date: they block the pain receptors by blocking prostaglandin's... the exact thing that helps the implantation process. So stick to acetaminophen!
- Caffeine: limit to 200 mgs a day (~2 cups of coffee for example). High caffeine levels (but we're talking like 5 cups a day) show reduced implantation odds as well as higher miscarriage rates.

Things you should do: exercise moderately, not too strenuous, a Mediterranean-style diet high in omega 3's and good fats, and drinking lots of water! No need to bother with keeping your feet warm after transfer, no need for salty fries, no need for bed rest... all those things are just old wives tales and not based on actual scientific evidence!

Do you have a date set yet?


----------



## Steph1012

Oh perfect, thanks Sunny!

I drink zero coffee, pretty much zero alcohol, eat well and workout well so I think I’m all set! Will remember about the NSAIDs though as I sometimes get a troublesome back. 

Haha the warm feet thing has been bothering me because I have awfully cold extremities at all times so was preparing to wear fluffy socks at all times

No date set yet, but we have our timeline and medication type apportionment on 16th and then on 20th I have my scan so I’m hoping that’s when I can start meds to bring on a bleed... fingers crossed.

How’s everything with you???


----------



## SunnyBe

You're definitely all set Steph!!! Keep us posted on how the scan goes :) 

I'm doing well so far. Still battling that cold but getting better. 7 weeks in, 33 to go!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sarah- great to hear from you and what a cutie you have there!! Only sleep training type advice I have is routine routine routine. Don’t stray!

steph! I’m excited about your transfer coming up! I don’t know what scientific (or lack of) there is for this.. but post transfer you should watch funny things! The happy hormones are supposed to be beneficial... but sunny can tell me if that’s old wives tale also lol but in Prague any tv we watched was stand up lol 

sunny- we are currently opposite exactly. I’m 33 weeks with 7 more to go! Lol maybe less if she’s anything like Kaydence! 

Dream- I know this wasn’t the month you were shooting for but I have a feeling you wouldn’t be too upset if you got a BFP either hehe but I do hope of that isn’t the case that you catch the egg quickly in the next cycles!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm so confused with how to upload a picture.... I guess its been a while.

Anyone wondering why I would be trying to upload a pic? lol

CD26 10DPO and :bfp: - same DPO I got by BFP with Luke. I'm in a little shock. I had so many pros and cons for having a December baby vs a January baby. However, as Sunny suggested it all fades pretty quickly when you see the double line. Who cares the DD, I'm preggo. I'm pretty nervous about it sticking since our MMC at this time last year. FX it's sticky.

I'll be testing daily O:) If I can figure out how to post pics again I'll show you guys what will hopefully be good progression.

EDD - December 21 :xmas17:

Oh and I'm open to suggestions on how to tell DH. It's def gonna be our last, if it sticks. We're settled on a 2 kid family so I want it to be special but I had absolutely nothing in mind.

AF is due Tuesday, so I'll wait till then to call my doc. It's wild the struggles we went through for #1 and #2 comes basically without trying (I know that can sound insensitive but I think you guys know my heart, and what I mean by that) Just 1 BD 2 days before O, I can't believe it.


----------



## SunnyBe

Get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Omg that's amazing Dream, congrats!!! Yes, we need to see that second line :D Are you on a desktop or phone? How did you feel when you saw that line pop up? And yeah the hardest part for me was not telling my DH right away, but it was worth it :D


----------



## Dream143r

@SunnyBe I'm on my desktop. My initial reaction was relief, like yay I'm fertile. \\:D/


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha yes you are! 

Okay click on Upload a file (in between Post Reply and More options). Or alternatively, click on that little picture icon next to the smiley and insert a link (upload to Upload Image — Free Image Hosting or similar to get a link)


----------



## tbfromlv

OMG!! Yes dream!!! Eek!! I do know your heart and I know what you mean! How incredible! And I’m LOLing that sunny has your step by step instructions.. get that pic on here NOW! 

also, if you do the whole Santa thing, then I think you need to tell him something about Santa bringing him a special gift this year.. haven’t thought it all the way through clearly but I bet it would be cute!


----------



## Dream143r

Ahhh here it is. It's pink in person.


----------



## tbfromlv

:headspin:Wahoooo! Dream that looks great! I’m so stinkin happy for you!


----------



## Dream143r

Sooo I'm reigning in a excitement just a tad. My FMU cheapie was lighter than yesterday's. I know so much can go into that (how much water you drank etc etc) so I was kinda like okay not a huge deal. But I took a FRER with FMU as well and the line is sooo faint. Not even sure you guys will see it on camera. I wouldn't call it a squinter, you can see it clearly in person. I just expected it to be a little darker. 

I'm CD27 and 11DPO. I know all pregnancies can be different if they are healthy but my line with Luke at 10DPO was darker than this one at 11DPO. So its messing with me a bit. 

I didn't tell DH yet. Now I'm glad I waited. We'll see what things look like tomorrow. I think I might be panicking for no reason. 

I ordered a big brother shirt that's coming tomorrow (Sunday) so I think I'll wait and see what tomorrow's tests look like and if the shirt comes on time tell him in the evening or Monday morning.


----------



## SunnyBe

It looks pretty good for 11 DPO! Because yes, like you said... so much can influence those early day lines. Will you test just once a day? Keeping everything crossed it'll darken up nicely.


----------



## Dream143r

I did a digital. I feel a little better.


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg!!! That's a VERY good sign, getting a positive on a digital at just 11 DPO!! I think this is it :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh dream I wouldn’t panic. That FRER is clear to me and those digis are MUCH less sensitive than the tests you’ve been taking!


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Gals. CD28 and 12DPO. Only took a cheapie today. Thinking about taking another FRER tomorrow. I mean I have them in stock so why not right? Heehee


----------



## SunnyBe

That looks so good!! I'm sure a FRER would come back very positive too. These are my 12 DPO tests. The FRER was so much darker compared to those cheapies!

Are you telling DH today?


----------



## Dream143r

Nice!

Still waiting for my Amazon delivery. If it comes before DS goes to bed then I'll tell him today.


----------



## Dream143r

Morning! CD29 13DPO

So my son's T-shirt came yesterday evening so I put it on him to tell DH. He was SHOCKED. Asked me how this could be and what does this mean like 5 times lol 

My cheapie looks really great this morning. I'm happy with the progression. 

I ran into a bit of a roadblock with my FRER. The first one I dipped was such a dud. It came up lighter than the one I took at 11DPO but my cheapie was showing progression so I knew the test was just wonky I dipped another FRER. All tests were taken with the same FMU sample and got a completely different line strength. Just I friendly reminder I guess not to put too much value in these tests. I checked the expiry just in case but both were still good.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's so weird!!! Yeah the cheapie clearly shows the progression and that's all that matters!! 

Ahhhww I bet he was shocked but in a good way :D


----------



## Dream143r

I called my doctor this morning and got my dating ultrasound booked for Friday, May 7th at 2pm. Eeeek seems like forever away. lol


----------



## Dream143r

Blood work appointment is scheduled for April 30th at 6w3d. Due to thr provincial locksown appointments are pretty hard to come by. So I have to wait a bit. 

Here are today's tests at CD31 15DPO


----------



## SunnyBe

OMG look at those tests!!!!!!!! This one is a sticky one, it's got to be!!!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes dream!! That looks GREAT!! so exciting!!

sunny your appointment is coming up isn’t it??


----------



## SunnyBe

Still 2 more weeks Tb ahhhhh :x

I'm 8 weeks today and have done a test every week so far. This morning my test looked significantly lighter than it looked the week before. But this is also the week where most people start noticing the hook effect. 

Take a look:

Top one: full strength FMU
Bottom one: diluted 10 to 1.

And one with the pee cups because nothing grosses us out anyway :o


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh wow lol the hook effect is real! What a crazy difference!!

I think my need for research and knowledge on thing is both a blessing and a curse. 

I am so caught up in baby’s position and having an anterior placenta (likely why she keeps fighting my constant encouragement of being in the right spot) and wanting the unmedicated labor again and not being induced... it’s just frustrating and I wish I could be in the dark about everything. Lol


----------



## Steph1012

Oh wow, congratulations Dream!

I need you all to give me some of your fertile-ness!

Not long to go now, right TB? I would tell you to stop stressing yourself out but we all know how irritating it is when people tell you to just relax!! Hope everything goes the way you want it to ❤️


----------



## Dream143r

@SunnyBe thanks for sharing! That's actually mind blowing. Good to know.

I'm running low on tests. So I'll be done testing soon too. I plan to take a clearblue weeks indicator once a week till my scan though :lol:


----------



## Dream143r

So I pulled my Sneak Peek test out of the closet that I bought last year before I knew I was miscarrying and IT EXPIRED FEBRUARY 2021. I'm so sad. I don't want to buy a new one. lol

I wish I would have realized sooner, I would have given it away or sold it for cheap on FB marketplace or something. Womp


----------



## AmberR

Hi ladies! Haven't been on here in a while and just quickly catching up!

Dream!!! congratulations, I'm so very excited for you! Those are such beautiful lines!

Sunny- I hoping the next 2 weeks until your ultrasound fly by. How are you feeling?

Tb- 7 weeks or less! It's so crazy how fast time goes. I remember doing all the things try to get baby in the right place and worrying about labor! I would tell you to try to relax but I know it's so hard!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- is your transfer date coming up?? I cannot remember what day! Eek!

Dream- they are a pretty reasonable company, I bet you can just contact them and see if you can replace it free.. I mean the worst they can say is “no” lol

I know I’m even telling myself to relax. Had 34 week OB appointment and baby is in optimal position. Said that once we hit 36 weeks it’s only about 3% chance of her moving. So I need her to stay put haha


----------



## Steph1012

So we don’t have an exact date yet TB, but we had our nurse consultation this afternoon, and if the saline infusion sonography on Tuesday is all good then I will start meds straight away. Aaaaaahhhh. Nurse thinks that based on her calculations we’ll be looking at a transfer around 21st May. I know my body doesn’t really work properly though so we can add on a few weeks leeway for good measure


----------



## Dream143r

Yay exciting times Steph. Can't wait!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, it's a blessing and a curse for sure! I think that for people like you and me, if we had no way to look things up we might *think* we'd be more happy and relaxed... but in reality, I think we'd be worried sick about other stuff lol. 

Have you picked out a name yet?

Dream; definitely email them and ask if they'll send you a replacement. I've heard their CS is really good so can't hurt to ask! Any symptoms yet?

Steph, ahhh good luck on the SHG. Do they tell you how everything looked right away? Exciting/stressful times for sure!!!! 

Amber, how are the boys?


----------



## Steph1012

Yep, there and then, Sunny - so if nothing looks funny I'll be taking my first dose of provera on Tuesday evening, and having a Prostap injection while I'm at the clinic.

How's everything with you?? How long until your scan now?


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh perfect!! Hoping you'll get some good news and can get started right away. I'll keep everything crossed :)

10 days until the scan, ugh!!


----------



## Dream143r

Thinking of you today Steph! Sending you all the good vibes.

Not much going on over here today. It's been 3 days I think since I last tested so I'm doing well on that front lol. I have some mild pulling/cramps throughout the day still, nothing wild. The BBs are very sore. Other than that I'm feeling good. Filled my prenatal prescription over the weekend as well.

Is it April 30th yet? (bloodwork day) I wonna know my HCG levels. :-k


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhh thanks girls! Everything went well and I have just taken my first dose of provera- can’t believe this cycle has officially started!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyy Steph!!! So glad that everything looked good! Hoping the Provera works right away and you can officially start the countdown until *T*(ransfer)*-day*!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- you are so right lol and yes we have a name- Olivia! Up until a few days ago it was for sure Olivia Grace, but someone told me “grace is way over used” so it got in my head and I’m wondering if I need a new middle name?? Ugh why do people have to open their mouths!

steph- I’m so glad everything went well and things are a go!! Can’t wait for your transfer!!

dream did you contact Sneak Peek yet?

afm- had a weird thing happen today and left work for a l&d visit.
I started having some random vertigo and dizzy spells. So I asked the school nurse to check my blood pressure- 143/75 which for me is much higher. I’m a 106/62 (like almost always exactly these numbers) kind of girl so I was like whoaaa ok.. sent my doctor a message and he wanted me to go in to get checked out. I had to teach math (lol) so I figured I’d wait until recess then get checked again. If it was still high I’d go, if it was more normal, I’d pass. Well it was 145/90 so I left. Everything is fine so maybe Just a fluke. Little Olivia was not a fan of the monitors and moved around like crazy and the poor nurse had to come in and adjust them several times haha but of course now I’m nervous and paranoid!


----------



## Steph1012

I’m so nervous about the provera Sunny! I remember last time waiting what felt like weeks before I had any type of bleed, and my lining on the scan on Tuesday was so thin. Of course I came home and googled ‘no bleed after provera’ and went down a rabbit hole

awww TB, Olivia and Grace are beautiful names and if you want them, you have them. Some people would do very well to just mind their own business!

Sorry to hear about your L&D visit. Reassuring that everything is fine but I totally get why you you’re feeling nervous now. Sending you all the good vibes

Sunny and Dream, I know it’s still early days but do you have any name possibilities yet? 

Husband and I have had to change ours a few times over the past five years because close relatives have nabbed them


----------



## Dream143r

@Steph1012 I don't really know how provera works... How long after are you supposed to start a bleed? Is there a 'typical' range?

@tbfromlv I agree with Steph. Both are beautiful names. Yes, Grace is common but that's cause its a beautiful name and what I consider a classic. Can't go wrong with a classic and it goes nicely with Olivia.

We are always team boy over here, some names on our list are Miles, Trey, Cole & Jackson. If it's a girl it's Tori but not Victoria just Tori lol.

I have one last CB Digital test with weeks indicator that I'm going to take with FMU tomorrow. Hoping to see that 3+ weeks.


----------



## Steph1012

Dream, it’s apparently around 7-10 days afterwards but of course it could be more and could be less. If I remember rightly, for the FET in 2018 it took about 14 days and even then was only a tiny bit of spotting. My lining built up nicely with the progynova at that time though. I’m just torturing myself with the ‘what ifs’...

Oooh nice names, I like Miles best I think. And Tori is a great name for a girl, she sounds sporty


----------



## SunnyBe

Love those names Tb!! How has your BP been since Tuesday?

Steph; the good thing about having a thin lining is that it means that your hormones were already downregulated. Normally estrogen builds up that lining and you need to get your period because you want the lining thin when you start your cycle (so that the drugs can build it back up nicely). But due to PCOS, the eggs aren't growing, which means estrogen isn't rising, which in turn keeps your lining thin.... all this to say that I think that even if you don't bleed, they might still be able to get you started. 

Dream: ahhh we're the exact opposite! Can't think of *any* boy names. I like boy names for other people, but not for myself... if that makes sense lol. So I try not to think about it too much right now and will start to worry about what to do if we find out we'll have a boy :D 

Scan is next Thursday and if all goes well, I think we'll probably do NIPT (where we'll find out the sex) a week or two later


----------



## Dream143r

I wouldn't mind doing the NIPT but we didn't with the first cause its not covered under our provincial health care. Its $500 or something like that, I think we will likely skip it again. My doc did warn or increased risk with age, but I don't think I'm thaaaaaat old lol.

I got a new SneakPeak yay


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhhh Sunny you are just the best person to know! You’ve just instantly made me feel a little better about it all, thank you ❤️ Here’s hoping I at least get the tiniest bit of spotting so I can phone the clinic and just crack on!

Oooh that scan is so close now, so exciting! Have you any symptoms?


----------



## Dream143r

I've got stabbing in my right armpit. Fum times, I forgot about the little jabs.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- Sunny has been a wealth of great knowledge for us all hasn’t she? I’m so excited for your FET!

dream- so glad! Did they just replace your expired one? I like those names a lot! We came up with tons of names both boys and girls that we like.. but not for us haha she didn’t have a name until I was about 25 weeks or so! And we found out at 11 weeks that she was a girl 

sunny- I honestly haven’t checked again. It went back to normal at hospital and Ive felt fine since so I figure It’s good. I may check tomorrow though.

I have my 36 week on Thursday so I’ll have my first cervical check and strep b test! I also never got to ask my OB if I should call ahead if I’m coming in (so they can page him) or if it’s not his on call rotation/office hours if he still comes in to deliver baby. Last time was like 10 minutes in the hospital and I had a baby in my arms so I have no idea what to expect this time


----------



## Dream143r

Happy to see the 3+ on my digital this morning. With my MMC last year I never got past 2-3 weeks. So it makes me a feel a little bit of comfort until my bloodwork next Friday. 

You're so close TB. All these end of the road tests. Is your hospital bag packed?


----------



## Steph1012

TB, once you’ve had her will you be off school until the new term starts again in September? Or are all your terms different over there? Does Kaydence (sorry if wrong spelling) understand what’s happening?

Oooh yay Dream, that’s a reassuring sign. Only a week to go until you get those blood tests - hopefully smooth sailing from here on ❤️


----------



## tbfromlv

Oooh dream that looks nice! I love it. I know that feels reassuring!!! Feeling any symptoms? I can’t remember- were you sick with Luke?

steph- yes my actual due date is the first week of our summer break. Then I’m going to take the first 6 weeks of the new school year off too. I had enough saved time off with Kaydence to combine my off time with summer to get 6 months off. This time it will be about 4 months. Which stinks, but it’s waaaay better than the standard 6 weeks we have (insert eye roll)


----------



## AmberR

Tb- glad your BP came back down. Not much longer now! I think the name Olivia Grace is beautiful. Those 2 were on my list of girl names. That's so wild that you delivered 10 minutes after arriving to the hospital.

I remember them telling me I had a long ways to go when I arrived to the hospital after my water broke. I was 2cm and having no contractions. Once contractions started I delivered in less than 6 hrs. Everyone was suprised... I got to the hospital just after midnight and they kept telling me I wouldn't have a baby until that night or the next morning.

Steph- yay for starting this cycle!

Dream- 3 weeks on the digital, so exciting! How are you feeling? I like all those names, Miles was on my list too!

Sunny- less than a week until scan day! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Steph1012

6 weeks standard maternity leave is just insane. I assume if somebody hasn’t accrued annual leave they could take extra maternity unpaid without the risk of losing their job?

Took my final provera tablet this morning... the next wait begins! My nipples are killing me and as someone without any kind of cycle, this is rarity and I think I quite like it in a warped kind of way! 

Just finished three nights and I am so excited to get into a bed with freshly made sheets tonight

TB I meant to ask, are you still into your weight training?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hoping the Provera soon kicks in Steph!!! But hey, the breast tenderness sounds like a good start :D

Amber, I'm a bit nauseous every now and then and I have an appetite of a teenage boy lol. I just can't stop eating. Gained almost 5 pounds already (but was slightly underweight before I got pregnant so can use a few extra pounds). It's funny though because I didn't have any of that with my first!

Tb; 4 months off sounds pretty great! They grow so fast those first few months.

Dream; yayyy for 3+ weeks. Now it's time to step awayyyy from the tests :D Don't do what I did lol.

AFM; got a call from my OBGYN on Friday asking if I'd like to come in on Monday instead of Thursday. Uh YES PLEASE :D So I just had my first ultrasound and everything is measuring right on track. Heartbeat of 176 bpm and the little one even gave us the thumbs up lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Yayyyyy! Those pics are soooo nice and clear Sunny. That's awesome! This is making me giddy for my scan but It's not until May 7. 

How far along are you now Sunny? 

Steph - sounds like a good sign the bleed may be coming up.

No major nausea or vommitting for me. I had none really with Luke so I'm hoping for a similar experience. My BBs feel super heavy and I too feel like I'm eating ALL the time.

TB - Glad you're able to stack up your time so you can spend as much time home with your new little one as possible.

I'd really like to take 18 months off this time, since I know it's going to be our last baby but I don't know if that would work out financially. DH and I have lots of time to talk about it though. I ended up taking just over 13 month with Luke and honestly I wasn't ready to leave him but I was ready to go back to work, if that makes any sense.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm 9 weeks 4 days Dream :) How far along will you be for your first ultrasound?


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- that’s awesome!!! Baby is looking great! So happy to see this! And yay for not having to wait! Lol

dream- I hope you stay pretty well symptom free! I had bouts of nausea with this one but nothing crazy and not for too long! Can’t wait for your scan!!

Steph- I have not been as active this pregnancy. The beginning and up until about 25 weeks I was able to workout 3x a week. Then I started having severe pelvic pain- found out it was from baby being sunny side up and I’ve only just been able to flip her back. Now I’m kind of at the point where walking and running around with my two year old is the only workout I’m getting.. but I am bound and determined that when I’m clear to, I will be getting back into it after baby :)


----------



## Dream143r

@SunnyBe I'll be 7+4 for my dating ultrasound. It's taking forever but also coming up quickly. So we're just shy of 4 weeks apart. I'll get another ultrasound around 12 weeks then nothing till the anatomy. With my first my OB booked us in with a special cardiologist to check on his heart, so we got an extra peek at 16 weeks and got to confirm the gender early. I'm hoping we can do that again. My first OB appt is over the phone and not until June 16, my family doc is taking care of me until then.

I was working out 6 days a week before our most recent COVID lockdown which came about a week before I got my BFP. I was going to an F45 studio, you may know them, they have locations all across North America I believe. I'm the type where I need to be in the gym to be motivated. The home workouts or online stuff just doesn't do it for me. I'm trying not to be sedentary though (like I was last time). Doing only about 2 home workouts per week, but I guess it's better than nothing right?


----------



## AmberR

Oh sunny that scan pic is so beautiful! 

Glad you ladies are all feeling well! 

Looking forward to seeing your scan pic Dream!


----------



## Steph1012

Ooooh how lovely Sunny, well done you!!! Such good news.

Well, what a turn up for the books... my period came yesterday so I start oestrogen tomorrow and then have a lining check on 11th May. Husband and I were so relieved!


----------



## Dream143r

Yesssssssssssssssss! Great news Steph! I'm so pumped.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph! That’s awesome!! Things are aligning!!!

had my 36 week check today. I’m dilated to a 1 and 60% effaced. OB said her head is pretty low. He also warned me that there’s a larger bag of fluid right there too so if my water was to break, it would be obvious and not a trickle like some people get lol greaaaaat. That being said, my water didn’t break until I was pushing Kaydence out last time so I’m not overly worried!


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyyy Steph!! That's wonderful news, right on schedule!! Hope your body responds nicely to the estrogen pills :) 

Tb; can you imagine if your water would break in class :D 

Dream; so one more week until your scan? It's so exciting/nerve-wracking isn't it?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol Sunny- I know! I teach 10 year olds so I’ve already told them “if it looks like I’ve peed my pants- I didn’t!” :haha: we also have a game plan in case I do go into labor.. man that would make a funny story


----------



## SunnyBe

Omg that would be hilarious though :D You'll be on their minds for the rest of their lives every time they see someone in a movie going into labor, and they'll have the best story to tell :D


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhh thanks girls, you’re all such wonderful cheerleaders!

Haha TB as much as I’m wishing you a drama free labour, it would be so interesting to see how your kiddies react!!

Less than a week to go now Dream

There is so much going on in this group right now!

I started my progynova tablets yesterday and have a lining checked booked in straight after nights on the 11th... hope I don’t fall asleep on the examination table

My colleagues have been keeping me in hysterics all week, making fun of my new found menopausal side effects. They have no filter which is definitely making everything much more enjoyable


----------



## Dream143r

Morning Girls - 

So I got the results of my bloodwork back this morning and I'm not loving it. 
My HCG was at 4039 which reads in the 4-5weeks range and at the time of draw I was 6w4d by LMP and 6w3d by what I think was O day. Soooo it's low. I dunno if I can handle another miscarriage. It's showing way more promising then with my MMC last year. In comparison my HGC then was only 298 at 6w0d. So in a much better boat comparatively but I'm still pretty nervous that it's not where it should be.

This is the chart my lab uses

Female (Non pregnant) < 5
Gestational Age:
===============
< 1 week 5 - 50
1 - 2 weeks 50 - 500
2 - 3 weeks 100 - 5000
3 - 4 weeks 500 - 10,000
4 - 5 weeks 1000 - 50,000
5 - 6 weeks 10,000 - 100,000
6 - 8 weeks 15,000 - 200,000
8 - 12 weeks 10,000 - 100,000

I'm trying not to panic. I have no idea what my levels were with my successful pregnancy so I'll just keep hoping for the best. Not sure if my doc will ask me to retest before my scan on Friday. We'll see.


----------



## SunnyBe

Glad you get some "support" from your colleagues Steph :D

Dream, will you get a redraw to see if the levels are going up or down? If the doctor is dismissive of your concerns I'd definitely tell them you're absolutely sure of your dates (give or take a day) and remind them you've had a MC last year. Hopefully they'll understand and either redraw, or move your scan up (although usually a heartbeat can't be seen unless your hcg levels reach 10,000, but hopefully they see a sac and pole). Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Realizing this chart is iu/L and not miu/mL, not sure how that math works out. But more importantly realizing this chart is weeks from O not weeks pregnant. It's showing levels for 1-2 weeks which has to be from O because obviously your levels are 0 at 1-2 weeks pregnant. I'm making sense right? So I should be measuring in range for 4w3d which I'm right on track.... I think, right? Blahhhh 

I think I'm okay. I dunno. 

So really I should be at


----------



## SunnyBe

IU/L is the same as mIU/mL so should be the same! And yes, good catch on the range being measured as gestational age. But according to the chart, an hCG of 500 at 6 weeks would be within the normal range, which from research I'd say there'd be a 90-95% chance of it not making it. 

Luckily, yours is nearly 10 times higher than that!

Betabase (https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single) is a great resource to check average hCG levels of pregnancies that made it to at least a heartbeat. You'd be right around 30 DPO, right? While the median is 17,000 if you click on it... you'll see that there are 138 pregnancies that fall right within your range (and about a 100 below that!). So yes, it's on the low side but definitely doesn't mean that it's doomed to fail!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Moved my scan to Thursday instead of Friday cause I'm getting really anxious. I wanted Wednesday but they were fully booked. I literally go back and forth every 30 mins as to if I think this pregnancy is viable or not. Emotional rollercoaster over here.

How's everyone else doing on this Monday?


----------



## SunnyBe

Sad news there's no heartbeat anymore. I went in for NIPT testing and they did a quick doppler check, couldn't find the heartbeat, and the ultrasound later confirmed it. Heartbroken :(


----------



## Dream143r

Oh My Goodness Sunny - my jaw and my heart are on the floor - I am so sorry to hear this my friend. ugh, my heart is hurting for you. Nothing I say can make this better, just know we are here for you at all times in every way we can be. 

Biggest hugs!


----------



## Steph1012

Oh Sunny, I am so so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you all. We’re all here for you if you want to talk. Look after yourself lady ❤️


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you girls. Your words mean a lot!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny! I am so sorry! What awful news. I’m sending you all the love and hugs.


----------



## AmberR

Oh no sunny, so very sorry. Heartbreaking! Sending you guys lots of love!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you!! I've been pretty much crying non stop for 2 days straight, but will be okay eventually. Going in for another blood draw today (beta was 80,000 on Tuesday), should be going down for the next one. Then a D&C next week after another ultrasound if it doesn't start on its own :(

Dream, please update us with some good scan news later today okay? This thread needs it! Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## Steph1012

Oh bless you Sunny. I so wish you weren’t having to go through all this. ❤️

Yes Dream, wishing you all the best for your scan- update us ASAP please!


----------



## Dream143r

Hi guys. Here's my blurry bean blob. Measuring 7w0d with a little heartbeat and all. I'm happy, I feel relieved but also still very worried at the same time. I know you guys get it.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh I'm so happy to see that little one!! Yes it's incredibly scary, but this is such an important milestone. Keep that in mind!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny, just know you have all of us to cry/vent to! I know your heart is in pieces. I hope things go “smoothly” for what will have to be done. 

dream- I am so happy to see that beautiful scan! I know it’s hard to not worry (heck I’m still worrying over here) but I hope you enjoy the happy too!

I had an OB appointment yesterday. 75% effaced, dilated to “almost” a 2, very very soft and baby is sinking low. My doctor said “I don’t like to jinx people but... I would expect you have a similar time frame for labor as you did with your first! Your body is showing allll the signs” soo here we go!


----------



## Steph1012

Dream- that looks beautiful! Just take each day at a time ❤️

Ahhhhh TB it’s happening!! I’m so excited to be in this group for a birth :lol:

Nothing much happening here- still taking oestrogen. Got my lining check in Tuesday morning... thankfully the night sweats seem to have stopped...


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks guys - NT scan and more bloodwork scheduled for June 14th at 13w0d. Seems like an eternity from now. I'll just try and take it easy until then.

Then my first OB appt is June 16th (virtually)


----------



## Steph1012

Hope you’re all okay, girls. Thinking of you Sunny ❤️

My lining looked lovely today so transfer has actually been bought forward and is scheduled for next Wednesday 19th... aaaaaahhhh. My kiddies should be coming out the freezer on Friday so now the next stressful wait is seeing how they do [-o&lt;


----------



## Dream143r

Oh this is awesome Steph. How many embryos do you have? Will they transfer more than 1?


----------



## Steph1012

Thanks Dream :) We have seven left that were frozen on day 1 (the clinic don’t even freeze on day 1 even more, we’re so old school!). Nope, we’ll just be transferring 1 as there isn’t really any indication for us to be transferring more than that.


----------



## Dream143r

Okay cool. I have all the warm and fuzzies for you. Hopefully the next week goes by quickly!


----------



## SunnyBe

Okay guys, complete rollercoaster ride over here... but baby is FINE!

So recap of events: went to get my blood drawn for NIPT last week (Tuesday) and midwife did a doppler. I was 10w5d. No heartbeat on doppler. Abdominal ultrasound didn't show anything either so she did a transvaginal and after 5 minutes of probing she found like a blob that was supposed to be the baby. It had a heartbeat of 110 (super low) and measured at 7 weeks. That blob didn't resemble the beautiful babe we saw the week prior at all, so she said it must have degraded quite heavily already. That heartbeat of 110 I felt was 100% my own heartbeat. My heart was racing and since she couldn't visualize the heartbeat on the scan (only saw it on t-waves) I'm really thinking it was my own. My own doctor just started her maternity leave, and the only other OBGYN was on call at the hospital. So it was just the midwife.

Anyway, because there was still a "heartbeat"... they wanted to wait a week for it to completely stop beating before proceeding. There wasn't any kind of hesitation; this was a miscarriage.

I got my hCG levels checked that day, and came back on Thursday for my redraw. They were supposed to call me on Friday with the results but didn't (and I actually had to call them on Monday afternoon to remind them that I still hadn't heard anything). I didn't care that much about the results since we all knew where it was headed anyway so I didn't bother calling them sooner.

Today was the confirmation ultrasound with the doctor to confirm that the heartbeat had completely stopped, and to schedule the D&C at the hospital for Thursday. Everyone asked if I started bleeding yet (nope, but on progesterone so that may be why) and after that, it was time to get probed. 

Well as soon as the doctor inserted the wand, there was a jumping baby with a strong heartbeat of 171. It even measured a few days ahead (12w2d instead of 11w5d) and was super active and seemed just fine. I cried so hard. Just complete shock and disbelief. Like what the hell?! Seriously!!! How is this even possible.

The doctor got the midwife in the room and she said I must have a really retroverted uterus which led to her not being able to see anything. And maybe the placenta was covering the rest. I have no idea what the hell she measured that looked like that blob, but the doctor assured us that it couldn't have been the baby. 

They then retook my bloods and my syphilis/HIV swab as they threw everything away that was done last week, since I was having a miscarriage anyway. That's how certain they were. 

Obviously we're beyond happy and relieved... but we just had the most traumatizing week ever, so it's hard to completely shift back to being happy all of a sudden. Just in total shock still, can't believe it!

Here's our sweet little not-so-blob!


----------



## Dream143r

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunny I'm crying big ugly tears right now! I'm so effing happy! WTFFFFF!! Howwwww did the midwife mess that up so badly?? Grrrrrr but I guess who cares now, your baby is healthy and so frickin cute! I have no words to explain how happy I am right now. WOW. What an emotional rollercoaster for you and hubs. Lowest of lows to highest of highs. This is amazing.

Looks like a boy to me :cool:

In my not nearly as exciting news - I got a new SneakPeak - gonna do it next Monday.

We told our immediate families over the weekend as their Mother's Day gift. Everyone is super excited. Here's what we gave them.


----------



## SunnyBe

Thank you for your sweet response!! It's absolutely insane. And yeah I kinda have the feeling it's a boy too. It sounds cliche but I really would be happy with either.

Omg cutest announcement onesie :D


----------



## AmberR

Whaaaaaat!!!!!???? Sunny that's amazing news! So sorry you had to go through that roller coaster but how wonderful your baby is ok!! 
So very happy for you!!

Dream- cuteeeee announcement onesies!


----------



## tbfromlv

Excuse my language but

HOLY SHIT!! I just read this with big huge tears in my eyes and one of my students is like “OMG are you ok?!” Lol this is the kind of story that you feel like you only read about but would never happen to you! I’m soo glad that it became such a wonderful outcome!! I can only imagine the shock you are feeling! Did they say you have an anterior placenta? I heard that can sometimes make it difficult to find HB too. Oh you’re going to be extra thrilled to just start feeling baby this time huh? Omg sunny I am so happy for you!!!

steph that is NEXT WEEK! I am so excited for you to be PUPO.. or PASP even better lol yay! 

I go in for my 38 week appointment today.. hoping things are progressing because I’m about done guys haha I didn’t feel this way with the first but yeah.. I’m done :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

I just mailed in my SneakPeek, Did I say I was gonna wait till Monday? Oops. lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh I tried to share a photo from our family/maternity photo shoot but it won’t upload!

dream lol I don’t blame you!! I’m so excited!!

OB says I’m at a 2 and 80% effaced so every appointment I’ve progressed. He says we are on go time!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - oh too bad, I'd love to see those pics.

Did I mention I'm sick? stuffy nose and scratchy throat. Feeling much better this morning than I was yesterday though. I just cancelled the only meeting I had in my calendar today so it's going to be a goooood day. The weather warmed up really nicely this week and it's calling for an amazing weekend. Such a great time of year to give birth TB - I'm a little jealous.

I'm stalking the tracking on my sneakpeek package. Canada Post doesn't operate full swing on weekends so it looks like my sample wont be at the lab till Monday. So I should know by Tuesday what we're having.

Sunny - when's your next appt? No more scans till the anatomy I guess right?

Steph - Dude you're going to be PUPO in less than a week! yay!


----------



## Steph1012

Thank you so much TB and Dream- your cheerleading means a lot to me!

Transfer has actually been brought forwards by a day so now we’re looking at next Tuesday 18th... when do you all think I should test????? Blood test with clinic will be scheduled for 9-10 days later but of course I won’t be able to hold out until then.

Sunny- wow, what an absolute rollercoaster! So so happy for you. What are your next steps? Will you find out what you’re having?

Dream- sorry you’re feeling under the weather, hope you feel better soon. I’m excited for the results of your test- are they very accurate?

TB - ahhh so very close now. If you could possibly hold out until Tuesday then the four of us will technically be pregnant at the same time! Amber can have an honorary pregnancy!


----------



## Dream143r

Yes! Tuesday transfers are so much more fun than Wednesday transfers! haha


----------



## Steph1012

Haha you are so right! Only four sleeps left and I’m working nights Saturday and Sunday so that doesn’t even count!


----------



## tbfromlv

I tried again but it didn’t let me put more in. But here!

steph- I would love to wait but I also would love to not hahaha! But I agree with dream- Tuesday is way better than Wednesday. I would test on the 28!!

dream I’m so anxious to find out what you’re having!!


----------



## Dream143r

TB these are so nice! I love it, super cute!


----------



## Steph1012

Oh my goodness, isn’t it funny how you did not look at all like that in my head! Such beautiful pictures TB, you are RADIANT!!

Ha, well if you’re going to be selfish I suppose you can have her this weekend instead!

Oh the 28th, was hoping one of you would give me the green light a lot earlier hahaha. 28th is our blood test so I suppose you’re right!


----------



## tbfromlv

Haha steph what did you picture?? And thank you :) 
I guess I didn’t think about it.. but how old are the embryos going to be when you transfer them? Will they be 3 or 5 days? Because that’s going to make a difference. If it’s 3 days.. I’d do it the 25.. if it’s 5 days I would do it the 23! But let’s be real.. If it were me I would start testing like the 21 and just test daily lol


----------



## Steph1012

Well now I come to think of it, I’m not entirely sure! But you know at the moment when you see someone with a mask and you kind of give them a face and they take off the mask and you think, oooohhhh that’s the real you! 

Unless we hear from them today it will be a day 5 transfer (or not at all). Also when I’m on day shifts I work 0730-2030 (so out the house from 0630-2100), so I would leave it until a day I was off anyway in case it all goes tits up! I’m off on 24th so I’m thinking then...


----------



## SunnyBe

Omggg love those pics Tb! What a gorgeous family!!

Steph, you definitely have our permission to test earlier so it's just estradiol and progesterone at this point? No hcg shots? That would be the only exception to not test too early. With my FET I started testing 3dp5dt I think lol. Just because I knew that if it was negative that early on it wouldn't completely crush me (because there's a veryyyyy good chance the embryo hasn't even implanted yet). By 7dp5dt 90% of those that end up pregnant would show a line, so if you only want to test once, wait a week and you'll (almost) know for sure. And make sure you use cheapies or other sensitive line tests (like FRER). No digitals if you're testing early. And no blue dye tests either They have a tendency to show an evap line that looks an awful lot like a positive (evaps are gray, a positive on a blue dye is blue, and it's hard to tell a faint blue from a gray line). Okay enough rambling lol.

Dream, omg chances are you'll find out the sex in just 3 days!!! I'm probably a few days behind you. Did my NIPT last Tuesday and it takes about 10 days for the results to come in. Eeekkk!


----------



## tbfromlv

Lol steph I totally know what you mean. I still get shocked sometimes when I see my students without their masks!

Sunny- thank you! I don’t like spending money on pictures but I felt so strongly about having some with just the three of us one more time!


----------



## Steph1012

Thanks Sunny, good to know about the 7dp5dt- if I test on 24th I will be 6dp and I think last time I got quite an obvious positive at 5dp. I’m working on 25th and 26th and I think 27th will be too long to wait! I think I only have one digital test at home from a pack of two I got before my SIS, but I’m pretty sure work use the Alere Easy ones so I’ll go and have a look in the cupboard in a minute (we have to pregnancy test 90 year olds, even ones that have no uterus!!!).

How are you feeling after the trauma of everything?


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, money well spent for sure!!! Those are some awesome memories that you'll cherish forever!

Steph, the 24th sounds like the perfect date to test!! I'm so excited for you!!!! And yes, everything feels so unreal... still! I'm still not sure if I want to stay with the same practice to be honest.


... but they did call me with my NIPT results today (just 6 days after the blood draw!) and everything came back low risk! Andddd we know what we're having :D:D:D

Click to find out:https://bit.ly/33QdUvZ


----------



## tbfromlv

AHH SUNNY!! Eek! Congrats!! Love it!! #girlmoms 

Dream- have you gotten your sneakpeak results back yet??


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Sunny! Another girl!! So exciting!

Steph- looking forward to seeing your tests soon! 

Tb- those pictures are absolutely beautiful! Money well spent indeed.

Dream- you should be getting the sneak peek results back soon, I'm guessing another boy!


----------



## SunnyBe

Thanks ladies, we're so excited!!! :):):)

Steph, good luck today!! Can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG Sunny thank you for the excitement with your gender announcement! :D I got so much joy from just clicking the link. LOL I'm such a nerd. Congrats my friend!!

Tracking says my SneakPeek will be delivered to the lab by end of day today. (Tuesday) it originally said yesterday but I guess there was some kind of hold up. Blah. FX it gets there before noon then maybe we'll find out today but I guess worst case scenario is tomorrow.

Although I like how the trends seems to be going in this group everyone's 2nd is same gender right?

Completely appreciate you rooting for a boy for me Amber! I've always wanted to be a boy mom but of course I'll be happy either way. 

Steph, sending you all the super sticky preggo vibes today! [-o&lt;


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhhhh congrats on your beautiful girl Sunny!

hoping your results won’t take long Dream!

thank you for all the well wishes ladies - out of the seven we had left only one made it to transfer so we need to keep everything crossed. I feel a bit concerned because I wanted the embryologist to say ‘oh my god this is an amazing looking embryo’ but she didn’t. Maybe they don’t like to get peoples hopes up. I’ll try and upload a pic


----------



## Steph1012

Keeps saying image is too large so I don’t think I can do it


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats on being PUPO Steph!!! I bet that's exactly why they don't tell you what the embryo looks like. This one seems like a fighter though. It beat so many odds to get to where it is today. That accounts for something!! I'm keeping everything crossed this little fighter stays tugged in for the next 9 months or so. It's got to!!

Dream, thank you! Yes there definitely seems to be a trend. Seems like all of our guys have great swimmers of a particular chromosome, and not the other lol. Let's see if yours is like that too. You'll let us know as soon as you know, right? :)


----------



## Steph1012

Thanks Sunny. I think I expected to feel better after the transfer but I just feel more panicked really! Especially since it seems like there aren’t going to be any to refreeze so literally everything is riding on this.


----------



## SunnyBe

That looks like a perfect little blastocycst to me! And yes, there's a lot of pressure on this one and it's hard to take it all just one step at a time. Although that's definitely what we should do right now! 

Your homework assignment for the next few days: whenever you start to feel anxious; watch a funny tv-show/movie! There's a study that shows that laughing improves IVF outcomes so there's even a bit of science to it :D


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhhh Sunny, I told my husband you’d end up making me feel better! I think it’s because she referred to it as being the stage before blastocyst (can’t even remember the term she used now) and then I started thinking ‘well I’m sure it should be blast by day 5’ but of course voiced none of my concerns at the time. Idiot. 

Yesss, I remembered what TB said about watching comedy in Prague so we have a few things lined up hahah


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh dream I can’t wait!! It is kind of a trend now in this group lol so since I know you are hoping boy I hope the trend continues!

steph- congrats on being PUPO!! I was about to remind you of the comedies I watched in Prague but you have a great memory haha! Don’t watch anything that makes you tense or wanna cry lol just laughter! :) lots of pressure but it’s ok, this kiddo will just always be keeping you on the edge of your seat! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Any updates Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

I'm goin nuts over here. I finally got the "we received your sample" email at 12:38pm this afternoon. Email said I would receive my results email within 4-8 hours. Well it's 8:27pm and I'm still waiting. ](*,)


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh that's just evil!! Come on Sneakpeek, you're keeping a lot of people in suspense here :)


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhh man, that is cruel Dream! Hopefully once you wake up the results will be in...!

Speaking of waking up, I am just not sleeping. I feel so on edge and then I panic even more because I know stress isn’t ideal for anything. Cried on the phone to the embryologist yesterday morning when she phoned to tell us that no other embryos had made it. Got a 13 hour shift today which I’m hoping might be a good distraction.


----------



## SunnyBe

It's so hard Steph! Anyone going through IVF (or infertility for that matter!) is a freaking worrier. All the uncertainties, the waiting, the anxiety... Ugh :( The only way I was able to deal with it all was to have a plan, and then about 20 other backup plans. Just so that I had something to focus on in case Plan A didn't work. I'm just an anxious person though so I always feel like I have to somehow "be in control" of an out of control situation, if that makes sense.

Hoping you'll have plenty of distractions planned for the next few days!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Steph, stressing about not stressing. I think we're all guilty of that at some point. Only 4 days till we start testing tho. Like how I said we. We're all in this with you. Hoping work is a good distraction for you.

Well still no results email. I've checked all my folders, Junk, Trash, Spam. Nothing. I sent customer service an email this morning but of course I just get an auto reply saying they will get back to me in 1-2 days and due to COVID maybe longer.

Whatever man, they've taken all the fun out of it. Now i'm just annoyed.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ughhh that's just frustrating :( Sorry Dream!! I can't imagine it'll be more than a few hours though... but then again, who knows!


----------



## Dream143r

Over 24 hours now. I'll def be requesting a refund.


----------



## Dream143r

Welllll.......



Looks like it's going to be a 1 of each party over here. Breaking the trend. DH is pretty bummed out. I am too but I think I've been dealing with the disappointment for a while now. I had a strong feeling it was a girl because based off my O prediction we BD like 4 days prior. We weren't really 'trying' this cycle. So when I got the positive I thought oh man it's def gonna be a girl. Cause they say the boy sperm are faster but the girls live longer right? Anyhoo, I told hubby it's okay to be disappointed and he can take as long as he needs to feel that way. He said he won't believe till it's confirmed on ultrasound he wants to hold out hope. I said that's okay too.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh dream! Congrats! I know you just said you’re both bummed but from personal experience... little girls are wonderful! I hope you two come to terms with your gender disappointments long before your due date :hugs: but remember a healthy baby is what’s most important!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- Totally understandable to be bummed out. I remember being a little bummed when we found out we were having a second boy. Have you scheduled your anatomy scan?

Steph- hope your shift went well and helped to keep your mind off things. Will be waiting to see your tests!!


----------



## Dream143r

Absolutely healthy baby is primary. I'm sure we will get over it soon. 

My next scan is booked for June 14th at 13w. Should be less blobby and more baby by then. :cool:

Testing the 24th right Steph? That's Monday (a holiday in Canada) so I'll be refreshing every 10 mins for your pics.


----------



## tbfromlv

So I officially have been pregnant longer than ever before lol idk what’s going on with this girl! I’m 39+1 lol
I’ll be honest, the last couple of weeks have been hard and I’m just super uncomfortable. I didn’t have this with my first- had an amazing pregnancy the whole time. I guess it’s true that every pregnancy is different. Anyway, my OB asked me if I wanted to schedule an induction and I said yes! As soon as I got the papers for it, I regretted instantly. I don’t want to do that. I was super hormonal yesterday (truly I cried like 7 or 8 times for no real reason) I haven’t been this emotional the entire time but it all came pouring down yesterday! Luckily I feel better today. Hopefully she will come before Tuesday so I don’t have to figure out what to do that day!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, ahhww!! How are you feeling today? Those first few days will be the hardest. So allow yourself to "grieve" a little. If it takes your DH a little longer, that's fine too! When you're ready (and I know that now may not be that time), here's why I think in a few months from now, you'll absolutely love having a girl.

- Soooo many clothes to choose from (and no, they don't all have to be pink!). Any baby department carries like 10 million more girl clothes than boy clothes. And they're seriously beyond cute so just picking up one or two items and imagining a little girl in them will help! 

- Your little man will be a big brother to a baby _sister_! How cool is that! He'll probably be overprotective and such like any big brother would be, but she'll love that about him too. And studies have shown that boys that grow up with a sister treat women (on average) better than those without. 

- Your DH will be the center of this girl's world! It's sad but true for us mama's but there really seem to be a bias to many girls preferring their dad over mom. I was like nahhh not going to happen to us, I'm way too cool for that. But nope. My little girl is all about dad and I'm just an afterthought most days lol. 

- People probably won't bug you asking when you'll plan to have a third baby to "try for a girl". Something Amber, Tb, and me can probably expect (Tb and me with a boy). _No, we don't need to have at least one of each to have a happy family_, is probably what we have to end up saying. But as most movies etc. tell the world; you already have that perfect ratio of boys/girls so you probably won't get that question! 

- You get to teach her how to become a strong, independent woman! No one better to start that process than her own mama! And I'm sure you'll do an excellent job at that!

- I'm putting this in the + column too... but in a few years, you get to teach her all about her menstrual cycle and such :D With all the stuff we know about TTC-related things, I kinda feel that we need to do something useful with that info. So what better way than to teach our girls all about our hormones, what symptoms they might experience when they ovulate, when to expect their periods... things that some other moms would probably shy away from leaving those poor girls to wonder what's going on with their bodies. 

Anyway, girls are awesome. And I know this list may not be what you're looking for right now but I'm sure that the moment you hold her, your heart will melt and you can't even imagine wanting her to be a boy. Know that that time will come. But also allow yourself to just feel sad about not getting another boy right now. That's completely fine and normal too!! And hey, we're always here for you if you want to talk!

Tb; so technically the induction is scheduled for the 25th? That still gives her a few days to make an entrance (or to stop torturing mommy and make you feel less miserable lol). An induction is definitely not the end of the world, but I'm sure that you can always change your mind if you don't feel like you're 100% behind it by the time next week rolls around. I hope you have a very relaxing weekend planned with lots of help from family and friends to get you through those last few days!


----------



## tbfromlv

She’s here!! 7lbs9oz.. much bigger than my first lol


----------



## Steph1012

Aaaaaaahhhhhhh TB massive congratulations and well done to you all! 

She must have known that you were dreading the induction and quickly made an appearance, what a clever little (or not so little) baby!

Wishing the four of you a lifetime of happiness, health and love ❤️


----------



## SunnyBe

Whatttttt!!! Omg perfect timing Tb. She was probably thinking the same as you and wasn't into the idea of induction lol.

CONGRATS!! 

Can't wait to see pics and hear all about your birth story. For now, rest up and enjoy those newborn snuggles :)


----------



## Steph1012

4DP5DT... cheapies arrived so I tested this evening after a bit of a hold although I have had a lot of water today. No hint of any line at all. I know it’s too early to panic but I am!


----------



## SunnyBe

It's still really early, as you know!! Remember that today is the average day of implantation (of spontaneous pregnancies, and FETs often start out a little slower). So even if yours was right on schedule and implanted today, it wouldn't show up on a test yet. And I know you drink lots of water so I highly doubt any pregnancy hormone would be detected if you're not using FMU at this point. 

Can you upload a picture of your test (or post a link to the product) so we can scrutinize the brand and such? :D 

Are you planning on testing tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## Steph1012

I know you’re right Sunny, I just can’t help over thinking everything and torturing myself! I got rid of this evening’s one as I had to be all sneaky because my husband doesn’t think I’m testing until Thursday and I don’t want him to feel any more pressure. I ordered these ones which arrived today:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B088R4Q1FH?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

I’ll be up early for work tomorrow so will test before I think. Although I keep getting up a hundred times a night to pee so don’t know how good even my FMU will be!


----------



## AmberR

Congratulations Tb!! Omg I was reading your update about being emotional and was thinking oh I bet she'll be going into labor soon! How wonderful. Hope you all are doing well! Looking forward to hearing about the birth, did you have another lightning fast labor!?

Steph- hoping that beautiful pink line shows up in the next few days for you!!


----------



## Steph1012

5DP5DT :(


----------



## SunnyBe

So my eyes are just fooling me Steph? Because I've looked at your test for over a minute and keep seeing a hint of something. There's nothing there IRL?


----------



## Steph1012

I think I know which bit on the picture is catching your eye but it’s just this picture I’m afraid. Stark white in real life


----------



## SunnyBe

Okay just want to be 100% sure :( I've drawn lines to indicate where there seems to be a bit of color popping up. And it's right where you'd expect it on the test too. Not trying to give you false hope and I absolutely believe you when you say there's nothing in real life, but I want to make sure we're looking at the same thing.


----------



## Steph1012

When my husband gets in the shower I’ll do some bin diving just to be sure hahaha


----------



## Steph1012

Not sure which was from today and which was yesterday now, but both definitely have nothing there :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Hmm :( That makes it hard to see. I'm so sorry. I know there are still a few days left so it's definitely still possible, but an early positive would have been amazing.


----------



## Steph1012

Been desperately reading things online today about when frozen embryos can implant. Trying to keep hopeful but just feel awful :(


----------



## SunnyBe

Really hoping the next time there will be a line for real. This little embryo has been through so much to get to this stage, it can't fail now!!!!


----------



## AmberR

I have everything crossed for you Steph!!


----------



## Steph1012

6DP5DT and nothing. I suppose that’s that then.


----------



## SunnyBe

It's not over, but the odds are definitely going down :( I'm so sorry Steph, this is just the absolute worst. I hope things turn around but totally understand that you're upset and disappointed right now. Sending lots of hugs!!!


----------



## Dream143r

TB - Congratulations my friend! Can't wait to see pics. I'm glad she showed up before you had to be induced. 

Steph - I'm still praying for your miracle. I won't give up just yet. I know how much you deserve this. 

Sunny - thanks very much for your kind words re: gender disappointment. Im not sure how much it's going to even matter anymore. I've had some red bleeding for the past 2 days. It's not super heavy but def more than spotting. I've been wearing a panty liner, never really "Fills" but there's a significant amount when a wipe after using the washroom. I dunno. My doc did tell me about a subchorionic hematoma they saw on my dating scan, that may be the cause. I'm just going to monitor for now. It's a holiday today. I'll call my doc tomorrow. But don't plan to seek and medical attention unless my doc tells me to or I have an unhealthy amount of bleeding. Kinda just feels like a super slow start to a period.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh no :( while a subchorionic hematoma is common, it's still so scary to see any amount of blood. Take it easy today though. I'm sure your doc already told you not to do any heavy lifting etc to keep your BP low. Let us know what they say when you call them tomorrow!!


----------



## Dream143r

Bleeding has picked up significantly, passed a few clots too. I have no idea how much blood is too much but this feels like way too much for this pregnancy to continue. I'll keep you guys posted with next steps from my doc tomorrow but if I had to guess I'd say it's over.


----------



## AmberR

Oh no Dream I am so very sorry


----------



## Dream143r

Passed the baby this morning. Large mass slightly smaller than the palm of my hand. I put some gloves on and tried looking around in it for the baby, is that weird? I was curious. Wanted to see her. There was a ton of what I'm assuming to be was muscle and tissue holding it together so pretty hard to see what was going on in there. After a couple mins it felt pretty invasive so I just let it be. Never really saw anything. I'm disappointed but not devastated. I'm just hoping miscarriage is not my new trend. I've got lots of comfort in knowing that God will take care of me and my family. His plan for us is so much greater than anything I can imagine for myself.

I left a message for my doc this morning. I'm assuming she will book me a scan to confirm.

Tb hope you're doing well and enjoying all the snuggles.

Steph - are you going to keep testing?


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry omg :( There's still a chance it's part of the SH, but the scan will tell you more. Sending you lots of strength and hugs to get through this horrible time!!!


----------



## Dream143r

Scan this afternoon at 2pm - I'll be back to update later. In the meantime - got my COVID vax this morning. :shock:


----------



## AmberR

Soany hugs to you Dream. That's not weird at all, I did the same thing with my miscarriage. I just so badly wanted to see my baby but wasn't able to see much of anything. Will be checking back to see your update after the scan. 

On another note, when I got my covid shots it went smoothly, no symptoms except for a little soreness in my arm. Hoping the same for you.


----------



## SunnyBe

Keeping my fingers crossed it was the SH that you passed and your little girl is still doing well! 

Got my 2nd COVID shot last week and didn't have any symptoms either!


----------



## Dream143r

Scan complete - empty uterus. My doc will probably give me a call tomorrow just to reconfirm what the ultrasound tech already told me. I hope she will give us the green light to start TTC again right away. Thank you guys so much for the kind words, I really appreciate it. 

Hubby and I are drinking and having sushi tonight.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry Dream :( it's just devastating!!


----------



## AmberR

Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- I’m so sorry, I hope things changed since your last post. Thinking about you!

dream- I’m so terribly sorry you’ve lost your baby girl. I’m sending you all the love and prayers! 

I don’t feel right posting about our newest little one in the midst of the bad news. I’ll update you guys in a few days!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh TB I can't speak for Steph but your good news makes me feel better, makes me happy. Don't feel like you have to sensor your beautiful miracle for me. 

I just got off the phone with my doc. She asked me if I wanted a fertility clinic referral. She said usually she waits until 3 miscarriages but if I wanted one now after 2 she would give it to me. I said thanks but no thanks, I dont feel ready to throw myself back into that level of stress just yet. If God forbid we have a 3rd miscarriage I'll reconsider but for now I'm okay to keep trying without the added pressure. She said if/when I get pregnant again she would put me on progesterone to help support it, which I think could be helpful. She recommended we take 1 cycle off TTC before trying again.... what do you guys think about that? I want to just dive back in.

She's sending me a req to check my HCG in a week or two just to ensure it's back to zero. But my uterus looks good and healthy, nothing funky going on in there so thats good.

Steph - we're thinking of you always. Hugs!


----------



## AmberR

Dream- glad the ultrasound didn't show anything concerning with your uterus. I have no advice as far as waiting or TTC right away. 

Steph- thinking of you, sending you lots of hugs


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok long post warning lol this is whole birth story


So Friday was the last day of school. The students left at 1130. At 12:30 I started having some contractions but nothing crazy. I left work when I got the all clear for the summer from my principal. I decided to go to my parents house because they live about 10 min from the hospital whereas I live 40 minutes away. On the way there contractions started getting stronger but again not crazy, I could talk through them. I had my husband leave work though because it seemed to be getting worse. Then at 2 the contractions were barely Braxton Hicks feeling, intensity wise and started spacing back out. We decide to go shopping so I could walk around and see if they pick up again.. they don’t. They are gone. Ugh. We go home and eat some dinner and chill out. This is exactly what happened the first time. Seemingly timetable contractions and then poof. Gone. A few hours later it was go time. So out of hope for a repeat, I do exactly what I did last time, lay on the couch. I cuddle up with my 2 year old and we watch a little Rio. Contractions start against 6p but immediately more painful. I text my mom to come on over. I say “worst case, we hang out and watch a movie” in case it wasn’t the real deal again. They do pick up and we decide to get K down for bed before we go. So we do bath and bedtime routine while waiting for my parents. I had to just breathe through the intense contractions I was getting. Finally at 7:23 we pull out of driveway (yes I am clock checking everything because I want to know how long everything takes lol) we park at the hospital at 7:57. Just like last time, I think my water breaks as I’m trying to walk to the door. It’s trickling down my leg so I’m unsure because my OB said there was a big bag of water right at the opening of my cervix so it would burst. ‍♀️and again just like last time we had to pick up the phone to call security to unlock the doors. My husband is repeating the security guard out loud so I can know.. the dude is telling him to use a different entrance (this is where we are supposed to go!) I finally yell “open the f*^%ing door! I’m in labor!” And he unlocks it lol. Then we get to the elevators and we both completely forget which floor to go to... so we go to like all of them before we finally get to the correct one lol. I was breathing really well through contractions so the nurses were in no rush to get me going. Well finally after leaving me in a triage room to change clothes for like 10min, they come in and check me. “6.5-7” she says. I bust out laughing. I said “with my first I arrived like this at a 7 and was holding her within 10 minutes”. Well this got them moving faster finally. Again I was on all fours as it felt the best and was starting to get the sensation to push while on the gurney headed to Delivery room. One nurse went to get the OB to come break my water because she could feel it bulging when she checked me. OB said “I’ll be right there, need to use restroom.” Well we get into delivery room and they get me on the bed but everyone is calm and quiet. Lights are low. And I said “I need to push!” And they said “ok.” Like nbd go for it. (Last time they freaked out and told me not to and checked my dilation again..without asking...!) so I start pushing and my water breaks. OB walks in at that time and casually just sits quietly at the end of my bed. No one was telling me when or how to push. Everyone was quiet and just giving encouragement every now and then. 3 minutes later they have me grab baby and pull her up and help me turn over to my back. Husband says “we want delayed cord clamping, last time everyone was in a rush and it didn’t seem like we got it” and OB said “ok, you got it” and she just sat back and relaxed. 5 minutes later(!!!) she said “it’s no longer pulsing so let’s go ahead and cut it” . Delivered the placenta a few minutes later without the help of Pitocin (last time they told me they were giving me the shot as they gave it to me- basically had no say! ) I had no tearing and minimal bleeding. I felt like I was never even pregnant immediately! Recovery second time has been waaay better.


----------



## Deethehippy

@tbfromlv - huge congratulations, just saw this!! Baby is beautiful.


----------



## Dream143r

TB - OMG that's soo exciting congrats! She's beautiful. Kaydence looks sooo happy to be a big sister, amazing to see. I'm glad you were able to get the delayed cord clamping like you wanted this time.


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow what a story Tb!! Thanks for sharing :) It all sounds like perfect timing for pretty much everything. First that it was the last day of school (like how did baby time that!!!), then leaving for the hospital after putting Kaydence to bed, and then just again one of the fastest deliveries ever :D 

She's gorgeous and Kaydence will be the best big sister!

So glad to hear recovery has been easy too. How long did you stay in the hospital? How have those first few days been at home? Is it as exhausting as you remember? Worse? Better?:D


----------



## tbfromlv

Thanks ladies! I think the hardest thing is not giving my whole attention to Kaydence and just trying to keep up with her! I’m really nervous about my husband going back to work!! Olivia was having trouble nursing after we came home and that was hard and stressful. I had to pump and syringe feed her a few times. Luckily she figured it out again and we are doing great there. She’s a biiiig sleeper right now so not too bad yet in that area. I’ll be thrilled if she stays that way lol so both worse and better depending on which aspect we are talking about lol
We stayed 24 hours. We could have stayed overnight again but we were missing K and wanted to be there when she woke up!


----------



## AmberR

What a wonderful birth story Tb! Such sweet pics <3
Sorry to hear you had trouble with nursing at first, I know how stressful it can be!
I felt the same, like I wasn't able to give enough attention to Leon. When my husband went back to work it was an adjustment but we got through it! It feels like that was so long ago now...


----------



## Steph1012

@tbfromlv - massive congratulations, what a gorgeous girl to complete your gorgeous family.

@Dream143r - so sorry to hear about the miscarriage. How are you feeling now you’ve had some time to process it? How’s husband?

@SunnyBe - everything going okay with you still???

My blood test on Friday was negative of course. Last week was a pretty dark time to be honest. We’re not entirely sure what our next steps are but it’s definitely not IVF again. My husband is completely against it due to what happened the first time and how horrendous the past couple of weeks have been. I’m relieved that the decision has been taken out of my hands really. We’re going to book a follow up with our clinic and go from there. Considering trying ovulation induction (with monitoring). I did a few rounds of clomid on the NHS before we went private for IVF which didn’t work but it wasn’t monitored very well so you never know.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, yayyyy for having a good sleeper!! She sounds absolutely perfect! How is Kaydence adjusting?

That makes a lot of sense Steph. It's one of the hardest things to go through :( Trying something else instead of IVF seems like the best move at this point. We'll help you get through this!! 

Dream, how are you feeling? Did you get your hCG levels checked yet?

Amber, anything new in your world?

AFM; 14.5 weeks right now and not much going on. I have a doctor's appointment next week but I'm just terrified of the doppler right now. I switched my care to the doctor(s) instead of the midwife at the clinic (since there's only 1 midwife and she's the one who screwed up last time). Low-risk patients are usually only seen by a midwife so this was kinda like an exception. Really hope everything goes smoothly and I can get over that whole trauma.


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - Sounds like a good idea.

I have a bloodwork appt June 14 to get my HCG levels checked, it's a little far (its actually the appt I had to do with my NT scan) I can't find an appointment sooner anywhere around. Labs are all booked up due to limited appointments cause of COVID. I may go for a walk-in and try my luck if I have time one day.

So it seems we're going to take my docs advice and take a 1 cycle pause to 'reset'. No TTC this month. It kills me to wait to try again, but I adore my fam doc and trust her advice. Even though she said it wasn't medically necessary to take 1 cycle off. lol So June is going to be pretty boring and probably a LONG cycle too. My cycle after my MMC last year was 40 days. I'll still do my OPKs just for tracking purposes but those are the only tests you guys will see from me this month unfortunately.

TB - I hope O is still sleeping wonderfully for you.


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph I think that’s a really good next step. When do you meet to discuss that option?

Sunny- I can imagine you feeling quite nervous. And 100z% get switching to doc! I would not go back to that midwife for sure!

speaking of.. do you girls remember when I had my first OB and she was very like unhelpful when I kept having losses so I switched when I got pregnant?
Well she was the on call OB the day after I had Olivia. She was like “hi there-we’ve met before..” awkward lol

dream- I totally understand feeling impatient or even frustrated to wait. But it’s probably best for your body and mind!

so far little miss is still a good sleeper and in my opinion packing it on! We have her two week spot on Friday so we will see!


----------



## AmberR

Sounds like a good plan Steph. Do you have a next appt set up?

Sunny- totally understandable how you are feeling. Glad you can switch your care over! 

Dream- so hard to wait, but for the best! Sounds like you have a wonderful doctor!

Tb- I hope little one keeps sleeping well! Will be fun to see how much she has grown. How awkward that must have been with the on call OB, maybe she learned a lesson to be a bit more helpful for her future patients!


----------



## Dream143r

I think I've finally stopped bleeding/spotting. Now we wait for O. :-=


----------



## Dream143r

CD19 (or that's what I'm calling it anyways - don't really know when CD1 was officially)

Still waiting for O. A little tension/crampy today. We'll see. My doc said use condoms this month - we tried, we failed, I'm sorry but condoms suck. So we've just been using the super effective pull out method. (insert sarcastic voice here)


----------



## SunnyBe

One of the most important reasons why doctors recommend waiting is for dating of the pregnancy. Since you haven't had a "real" period, you might not know the date of your LMP. Pregnancy losses that happen later on (like in the second trimester) can sometimes lead to vitamin/mineral deficiencies and it may take a few cycles for that depletion to be restored. So in case you do get pregnant accidentally this cycle, well, chances are your baby/your body are just fine. 

No, that's not me giving you the green light though ;) But yeah... just in case it were to happen, it probably wouldn't be the end of the world :)


Tb, hahaha yeah that is pretty awkward! Glad she wasn't the one there for the delivery though :D 

Steph, how are you doing?

16 weeks tomorrow and had my doctor's appointment a few days ago. Brought husband and toddler along because I just didn't want to go there alone again. I was alone at my 10-week appointment after my husband repeatedly asked to come and I told him no, since it was supposedly just going to be a blood draw appointment. It was great to hear the heartbeat and get that assurance that everything is still going well so far.


----------



## Dream143r

CD24 and finally seeing what might be a little bit of action on my OPK this afternoon. Darker than previous days but wouldn't call it a positive. Maybe tomorrow or Wednesday.

Sounds good Sunny - anatomy scan up next I presume?


----------



## SunnyBe

Hope ovulation picks up and you'll get back to your regular cycle in no time!!

Yes, the anatomy scan is scheduled for July 1st... nervous/excited for sure!


----------



## Dream143r

Did my bloodwork yesterday... HCG 1 iU/L - all clear


----------



## Dream143r

CD26 and a positive OPK finally. Hopefully O tomorrow then TWW of waiting for nothing but AF lol. Then we can get the action going again.

So it seems like this will be a 40 or 41 day cycle, similar to my 39 day cycle after my MMC last year. 

At least I'm consistent. #-o


----------



## Steph1012

Hi Team!

TB hope everything is going swimmingly for you.

Great news on your 16 week appointment Sunny, not too long to wait until July 1st now!

Hope your ‘two week wait’ goes quickly so you can crack on again, Dream!

We had our failed treatment follow up today. Saw a new consultant who is our new favourite (everyone else has been great too but we’re in love with this one now). Told her right from the off that further IVF cycles are not for us. She thinks our ovulation induction sounds like a good plan and we’re looking to start taking provera to induce a bleed around July 6th. She thinks we’ll start with clomid and go from there. We did cycles with clomid before, but it was through NHS not private and so it was minimal monitoring. Our next dilemma will be whether to go au naturel, or do IUI. I was of the belief that unless there is some male factor as well, then IUI wouldn’t make a huge difference to chances of success compared with times intercourse.. but any thoughts from you girls are always appreciated!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Steph - So happy to hear you're loving your new consultant. I fell like that's an important part of the process. Good vibes from those who are working to help you.

I have zero medically backed option on IUI vs au naturel. Just that in my own experience we did 3 IUIs and all were duds and then conceived with intercourse. My DH did I think 3 sperm analysis and all had different results. One said low motility, then on the others said his motility was fine. Another said low count but then he had great count when we did our first IUI....soooo yeah bit of a crap shoot. What does your gut tell you? You can always do both. IUI then back if up with some good BDing. During the time we were doing IUIs though I did feel more confident going that route because it was at a point where TTC was becoming unbearably stressful and DH wasn't always able to finish cause it just simply wasn't fun anymore.


----------



## SunnyBe

You're right Steph, not much of a difference. The only advantage I can think of doing IUI over TI is that Clomid might dry your CM up a bit. That can make it more difficult for sperm to pass through. With IUI, you bypass the vaginal canal so it's not much of an issue. Do you remember how your body responded to Clomid last time? 

I like Dream's tip of doing both TI and IUI if you choose to go the IUI route (if you're up for it!). If you conceive, you never know if it was due to the TI or the IUI and that's kinda cute in my opinion :)


----------



## Dream143r

A little OPK line porn for you guys. These are from yesterday. Cd27


----------



## SunnyBe

Wow look at those!!! Looking good Dream. Seems like your body has no trouble adjusting to all those hormonal changes it just went through!


----------



## Jojo0802

Steph1012 said:


> Hi Team!
> 
> TB hope everything is going swimmingly for you.
> 
> Great news on your 16 week appointment Sunny, not too long to wait until July 1st now!
> 
> Hope your ‘two week wait’ goes quickly so you can crack on again, Dream!
> 
> We had our failed treatment follow up today. Saw a new consultant who is our new favourite (everyone else has been great too but we’re in love with this one now). Told her right from the off that further IVF cycles are not for us. She thinks our ovulation induction sounds like a good plan and we’re looking to start taking provera to induce a bleed around July 6th. She thinks we’ll start with clomid and go from there. We did cycles with clomid before, but it was through NHS not private and so it was minimal monitoring. Our next dilemma will be whether to go au naturel, or do IUI. I was of the belief that unless there is some male factor as well, then IUI wouldn’t make a huge difference to chances of success compared with times intercourse.. but any thoughts from you girls are always appreciated!

Hi Steph,

I don’t really have the link to back this claim but when I was googling pregnancy rates via IUI, I think it was 8-9%, which is a little bit higher than timed intercourse (6-7%). But Im not sure if the timed intercourse involved Clomid. 

Separately I had the most awful experience with high level doses of Clomid, like I was an emotional mess. My friend told me that her fertility doctor put her on something else, and she ovulated a lot better. I know she got one baby via IUI (I got the procedure 3x and it didn’t work out for me). If you react poorly to Clomid maybe see if they can offer you something else.

Finally, our doctor told us to bd two nights before our IUI procedure, and also the night of the IUI. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Steph1012

Hmmmm thanks girls, a lot of food for thought!!

Dream- I also remember my poor husband having trouble with everything when we were first doing ovulation induction (we ended up doing some crazy things involving syringes and sterile pots!!!)!

@Jojo0802 - thanks for your reply! Your stats sound about right for what I already believed to be the case I think. And yes I remember when I took clomid before I absolutely hated the way it made me feel. Just horrible. We came to a decision with the doctor on Wednesday that we’d do one round of clomid to see how I respond, and switch meds for the next cycle if it was no good. But I’m really not sure if I want to contact them this week to say I don’t want to bother with clomid at all. It’s really difficult because we’re paying privately and clomid is very cheap compared with everything else, so if it did work well then I could obviously deal with the side effects for a short while… decisions decisions!

Sunny, I think at the moment we’re leaning towards trying TI the first time. Although we’re both shift workers so that could be interesting… I don’t remember if clomid dried things up last time, I felt utterly shit in general so chances are it did I suppose!


----------



## SunnyBe

So about 2 more weeks until you start Provera and get things going Steph? I hope Clomid is easier on you this time around. And otherwise ask for Letrozole/Femara (like jojo mentioned), which also prevents the whole "drying up" thing.


----------



## Steph1012

Hey Sunny!

Yeah I think I’ll be starting around 6th July.
Changed my mind about clomid based on how awful I felt last time and how unresponsive I seemed to be, so I believe we are now going with gonal-F low dose in alternate days and have to cross fingers that I don’t over respond again. I feel so over it all to be honest. Broke down and cried twice at work yesterday, what a nightmare. I have the most wonderful colleagues though and today I’ve felt more like myself so that’s something. It’s just hits me out of nowhere sometimes.


----------



## Jojo0802

Good luck Steph! I have my fingers crossed for you! This journey is so hard at times, big e-hugs to you. I think it’s a good decision to try something else, sounds like you are already going through a lot, you don’t need Clomid on top of everything. I responded pretty well to Gonal F, so fingers crossed for that! 

Separately, this might sound nuts, and you may not want to even think about alternative medicine for now. But the two times that I got pregnant, I was taking TCM (traditional Chinese medicine), prescribed by The Fertile Soul. I loved that they had a book and the person who diagnosed me (Theresa) is still there after 2 years, and that they are American (Im Chinese-American and I find TCM doctors a tad iffy). Sorry, to clarify, I also had IVF done, but the transfer cycle that I didn’t take the medicine the transfer failed. Anyway, something to potentially look at if you find it interesting, but totally ignore if you already have too much on your plate. This process is so insane at times that I all could do was cry. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Dream143r

CD38 | 10DPO | BFN

How's it going Steph?


----------



## Dream143r

CD39 | 11DPO | BFN

Just waiting for AF now I suppose.


----------



## Steph1012

@Dream143r - this was the cycle you weren’t really supposed to conceive during, right? Hope AF comes soon enough for you so you can crack on properly.

@Jojo0802 - thank you so much for your kind words, definitely some food for thought! Yes the whole process is kind of hideous, but I think my husband and I have made the right decision by saying no to further IVF. Not sure yet how many ovulation induction cycles we’ll try, but I suppose I’ll see how I respond to the Gonal-F and go from there… I feel completely in the dark about everything actually because our treatment information appointment isn’t until Tuesday and I start the provera the day before! We’re a police officer and nurse so fitting in appointments around shifts is a nightmare… goodness knows how it’s going to go when we have to have sex on schedule hahah! I collected my meds yesterday and have been given four lots of 75 Gonal-F. Will just need to find out on Tuesday what day I’m after getting a bleed I’m supposed to start. I know it will be alternate days and then a scan. I’m also not sure if will need to be taking oestrogen/progesterone etc as well… hopefully all will become clear!!

Where abouts are you at in your journey, JoJo?


----------



## Dream143r

CD40 - 12DPO - No test today

Yep this was our 'reset' cycle so not a "major" let down that I'm getting BFNs.

I'm ultra hormonal the past couple days. I think due to this long cycle. I feel like I need AF to start for that release.

Today is our 6th wedding anniversary and DH booked me a massage for after work so hopefully that helps.

@sunnydee almost anatomy scan time right?

@tbfromlv how's it going over there? Still good sleep?


----------



## Jojo0802

@Steph1012 Good luck on the appointment Tuesday! I hope you gain more clarity. Haha, the scheduling sounds like a handful. I think you guys have made the right choice, because you guys know yourselves best and you know what you need in this journey. I hope Gonal works well for you, I think you mentioned that you responded really well to it last time so they are doing lower doses, right? 

We were blessed in that IVF went well and Im pregnant with my second (third transfer, second one didn’t take - it really got to me because the doctor told me it was a perfect little boy embryo and I was so smug and then I felt like I failed my baby boy, like I didn’t do enough or was careless.). 

@Dream143r I hope AF comes soon and you enjoyed your massage.


----------



## SunnyBe

Steph, the scheduling sounds tough... but hope you guys can find a way to sneak in a little bit of romance during a matched lunch break or something :D 

Jojo, how far along are you? Congrats!!

Dream, hoping this cycle will be the one. Spring baby sounds perfect, right?

Had my anatomy scan today and everything is looking great, yayy. She was moving around a lot so it was hard to get good pics, but here are a few. The tech even turned on the 3D scan for a quick look but little one kept covering her face or moving out of the way lol.


----------



## Dream143r

Awwwe! Looking great Sunny. So cute, she's saying no pics mom!

CD2 over here. \\:D/


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- your schedules should make things interesting! Haha

Dream- glad this cycle is finally over and on to the next. Hope this is a good cycle for you!! FXd 

JoJo- congrats! IVF is such a mind game isn’t it?

Sunny- she looks beautiful already! Can’t believe you’re half way!

AFM- Olivia is still doing great with sleep. She usually goes 4-8 hours without waking. I get up twice. Once at 5:30 am and I am actually waking her to feed at that point because I want to guarantee she doesn’t wake up at 6 or something and decide it’s go time lol. She’s very gassy like K was.. wondering if she might have some oral ties somewhere. But we have been seeing a chiropractor and it’s helped a lot. She’s also a CHUNK! Lol when we went to her chiro appointment at 5 weeks she weight 11.5 pounds! Kaydence didn’t weigh that until her 2 month appointment lol


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph- how’s the cycle going??

dream- how about you?


----------



## Dream143r

CD11 | Negative OPK | loads of CM :lol:

BD every other day starting today and we'll see what happens :-=


----------



## Dream143r

CD14 | haven't done my OPK yet but yesterday's CD13 was negative | We're already off of our every other day BD because DH has come down with a cold so I just left him alone yesterday. We'll see how he's feeling today. If we don't start today I think it's gonna be tough to catch the eggie this cycle. We'll see.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Dream I hope by the time you get your positive DH is on the upswing and wanting to DTD! But remember sperm can survive a few days!


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream, got your positive OPK yet?

Tb, is the transition from 1 to 2 any easier than from zero to 1? I'm so worried lol. 

Steph, hope you'll update us soon on how things are going! 

Doing well over here. Can't believe how time flies :)


----------



## Dream143r

CD 19 | I believe O was Friday - We did manage to get a couple BD sessions in. So today is 3DPO, I told myself I won't test until Saturday at 8DPO.


----------



## tbfromlv

@SunnyBe yes it totally is! I think going from zero-1 is a whole life style change and EVERYTHING is new. Now everything involving Olivia is easier and I’m way more laid back about it (not stressing out over everything!) the hard part is running around with a toddler and feeling like you give them enough of your time! Luckily, Kaydence loves her so much and it seems like she understands! I was trying to dry my hands off when O woke from a nap and so I wasn’t going down there yet and K just ran down there saying “I got it! I’m coming baby sister!” And went into our room and patted her belly. It’s adorable. She doesn’t like to go to bed without saying goodnight to Olivia either. So all that’s been helpful with the mom guilt!

Dream I hope you caught it!!


----------



## Dream143r

OMG TB - that is so freaking adorable! What an amazing big sister!

CD20 | 4DPO - Don't really have any gut feelings as to whether we caught it or not. Trying my best to stay cool about the whole process. 

I live in Ontario and gyms have been closed since early April and they have finally reopened this past Friday. So I'm working out and it feels so good. I love that natural high after a good sweat.


----------



## Steph1012

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is well- glad to hear life with your latest addition is going well, TB!

I started my Gonal-F injections last Friday (75iu on alternate days), will have my fourth one tomorrow and then back for a scan on Friday to see what’s cooking. There is definitely something going on in there and I’m a little uncomfortable, but I’m hoping some of that is just me being extra in tune due to the OHSS, rather than actually over stimulating. 

We’re not sure yet whether we’ll be triggering or not, guess it depends what they see on Friday. Consultant told me to get some OPKs anyway and they arrived today. I did one and I swear it looked kind of positive which is a little scary? I did look after ten minutes though so I can’t really count it and obviously I am so inexperienced at OPKs! Will try one again later perhaps although I’m drinking tonnes of water and not sure whether that will affect results?


----------



## Steph1012

They’re both out of the ten minute limit- bottom is from about 5 hours ago, and too one about 15 minutes. Please tell me this doesn’t look like I’ve ovulated already?!


----------



## tbfromlv

Steph that one on the bottom does look pretty close to positive! Are you able to get some BD in just in case you’re preparing to ovulate?


----------



## Steph1012

Ahhh so annoying if that’s the case. So if it’s all correct and the first was positive at about midday yesterday and then negative by 4pm, what would that mean in terms of ovulation? (You wouldn’t think we started trying 5 years ago would you!!)

I have one more injection tonight and then ultrasound tomorrow so hopefully they’ll be able to see what’s happened. All the discomfort I was having has gone today


----------



## Steph1012

Today


----------



## tbfromlv

Well it can take 12-48 hours before you ovulate. BUT.. you have PCOS.. which means your tests could fluctuate and look positive and not be. I sometimes would get a weeks worth of positive opks and none of them were true and I’d ovulate a week after that or something. I would just try to get some BD in and then see what’s going on when you go to doctor!


----------



## Steph1012

Okay, that’s good to hear haha! Thank you TB!

Nothing I can do in any case except wait for tomorrow! I did at least manage to get hold of Lewis before he went to work earlier!


----------



## tbfromlv

@Steph1012 what’s the update?

@Dream143r i figure you are about testing time, any update?

I just had Olivia’s tongue and lip tie released so hoping that helps with some of her gassiness!


----------



## Steph1012

Aww hope that wasn’t too traumatic for Olivia, TB!

Surprise, surprise the scan showed not a lot. No dominant follicles, thin lining.. very frustrating. Gave me another dose of Gonal-F yesterday and I go back for a repeat scan on Tuesday. They are obviously reluctant not to push me too much with the meds because of my history.


----------



## Dream143r

@Steph1012 so annoying. FX for better news tomorrow!

I'm CD26 and 10DPO - BFN. My cousin told me yesterday she's preggo and due Feb 26. Isn't that magical. So I'm a salty Sally at the moment. I'm trying not to let past trauma consume me but it's pretty hard. I had a bit of a meltdown when DH left this morning to take Luke to school. I'm trying to take deep breaths and remind myself its really just cycle 1 of officially trying to conceive #2 but that past trauma is really hard to shake. So effing emotional.

......and exhale.


----------



## SunnyBe

That's so frustrating Steph! Are you taking just the Gonal F or also some kind of estrogen for the lining? Did they say how big the biggest follicle was? It's trial and error for sure, trying to find the best meds, with the best dose while not overstimulating anything. Are you still using OPKs? If so, can you take one like you always do, and one diluted with 50% water? It might be hard to see a clear difference with an undiluted sample because your LH is already high, but it could be easier to see the start of the rise with a diluted sample. 

Dream, hope it's not the same cousin who had an unplanned pregnancy back when we were all trying for #1. Or am I confusing you with someone else? Did you tell anyone about your pregnancy/miscarriage? But you're right... it really is a new start. I have a feeling #2 won't take nearly as long as #1.

Tb, ahhh glad to hear the adjustment to #2 has been easier than going from 0 to 1! Hope it'll be like that for me too lol. Hope Olivia is doing great now that she'll have an easier time suckling. 

I'll be 23 weeks in a few days, it's so crazy! The first November baby (from the What to Expect boards) has already been born and seems to be doing relatively well. Wow!!


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Sunny your memory is so good! lol Not the same cousin, her sister actually. She's fabulous, they are night and day. I'm happy for her, it's her second as well. She and I actually talked briefly about my miscarriage because I know she had one as well before conceiving her first.


----------



## Steph1012

Went back on Tuesday full of hope again, and of course ended up in tears! Still nothing. Lining 4mm, biggest follicle 6mm. They have given me two more doses and I go for another scan on Friday. They might decide at that point to just cancel this cycle. I feel unbelievably drained from the past 5 years and can’t really see any light at the end of the tunnel at the moment. My husband is meeting his best friend’s newborn tonight and I know that will be a reminder of what I can’t give him. 
Not on any oestrogen Sunny because the idea was that it would rise naturally if my body responded to the Gonal-F in the way it was supposed to. I will be taking some progesterone if they think I’m ever likely to mature a follicle though.


----------



## Dream143r

Steph - so sorry to hear this. We know that feeling of hope to disappointment is so real. Hugs. Hopefully there's something magical happening now and you will have good news from your appt on Friday.

I'm CD29 and 13 DPO. I didn't bother testing today. Pretty much just waiting for AF at this point.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry Steph :( PCOS has got to be one of the most frustrating tricks your body can pull on you. If you stim too hard, you get sick. If you stim too little, nothing happens :( I hope the upped doses helps. Do you remember your dose and how long you took Gonal-F for during your IVF cycle? How does that compare with the dose/duration this cycle? I'm keeping everything crossed, as always!!!

Dream, did you test today?


----------



## Dream143r

Its CD1 for me


----------



## SunnyBe

Ugh :( that sucks Dream


----------



## Steph1012

They decided to cancel my treatment cycle. We are now at the 5 year mark and I just feel so broken from it all.


----------



## SunnyBe

I'm so sorry Steph, no words :(


----------



## Dream143r

Oh Steph what a friggin piss off. I'm so sorry my friend.


----------



## Pinkfizz2015

Hi hope its OK to jump in here. I'm 2dpo and looking for somewhere to chat.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys. It's been quiet here. How is everyone doing?

CD16 today and I got some pretty phenomenal OPKs. HEDD would be around mother's day this cycle.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh dream I LOVE seeing those amazing OPKs! Good luck!

things are going ok over here! School starts in one more week but I’m taking the first 3 weeks off (4 total but next week is teacher work days!) so I’ve been going to my school at night to put my classroom together. We switched buildings this year so my whole room was in tubs and boxes! Olivia slept 12 hours straight with NO wake up at all.. then had 2 two hour naps and an hour nap at the end of the day. It was impressive lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Those OPKs <3 <3 Fingers crossed in a few weeks this is exactly what your pregnancy tests will look like! 

Tb; sign me up for one of those babies like Olivia :D That's amazing! Are you looking forward to going back to work in a few weeks? 

AFM; 25.5 weeks. We caved and got a (used!) Snoo for baby #2. I remember thinking who'd ever pay for such a thing back when I was pregnant with #1 lol. But it feels different this time around. I just want to make sure we're doing everything we can possibly do to make this transition easier on us all soooo if that involves spending hundreds of dollars on a bassinet, well so be it :D Upside: since we "only" paid $650 instead of $1500, there's a good chance we'll be able to resell it for about that much in a few months when we're done with it.


----------



## tbfromlv

Sunny- it’s not always like that. We get lots of 30-45 minute naps. And she fights 97% of them which is hard when Kaydence is there too! But she has always been a great night sleeper so I’m hoping as we hit 3 and 4 months she will start connecting those cycles better for day time sleep!
I’m actually ready to go back to work. I wasn’t with Kaydence being a FTM, but now with a toddler and an infant, I’m ready for a little bit of something else lol I love them dearly but, you know…

I’m actually shocked that the queen of being frugal bought a snoo! I would love to have that- ans you’re probably right about reselling. Maybe I should have bought one used and sold it to you haha


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb; I know!! Can't believe it myself either lol.

I remember you said you had some unexpected body image issues during your pregnancy, how are things now? I'm dealing with the same and it came out of the blue for me. I loved my pregnant body with #1 but now I just see a penguin/whale mix when I look in the mirror. I know the added weight is temporary and is something we should appreciate (our bodies are doing some amazing things during pregnancy!), but somehow it's just not coming through lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

That was exactly how i felt! I loved my pregnant body with K. Then I felt enormous and not cute with O. 

honestly I bounced back WAY faster this time.. which makes zero sense because I was still lifting and working out the entire time the first time. My entire 4th trimester has been better this time. I only bled for about 3.5 weeks, no tears. Honestly didn’t even feel like I pushed out a baby 10 minutes after having her. My mood swings were rare.. I felt more like I knew what I was doing. I feel good about how I look now and I wish I wasn’t so hard on myself. I took very few photos this pregnancy:(


----------



## Dream143r

CD22 & 5DPO 
I'm probably going to start testing on Monday at 8DPO, which is dangerous, cause its early but that's the best I can do. lol


----------



## SunnyBe

That gives me some hope Tb! Sorry you didn't take many pregnancy pics though :( So far I haven't either.

Dream, you have our full permission to start testing that early :D Keeping everything crossed and can't wait to stare at some faint lines pretty soon!!


----------



## Dream143r

So I actually resisted testing yesterday. Shocker I know.

Today is CD26 and 9DPO, BFN with FMU. sigh. On to tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBe

Still early, but you know that! Fx!!!


----------



## Dream143r

CD27 & 10DPO - BFN with FMU

This is the part where I start to doubt I'll ever get pregnant again. I feel so silly for feeling like we would actually have better luck TTC#2. With 2 surprise BFP (and MCs) since my first I figured when we were actually trying it wouldn't be that difficult. Sigh, whatevs.

I feel like it's gonna be a no on the May baby for us. Hopefully better luck for a June baby.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hang in there Dream! Every cycle is a brand new chance and those past experiences aren't indicative of what will happen in the future (I know it sounds like one of those lame banking commercials).

Every cycle feels like one too many, but in reality you haven't had that many cycles of trying yet. I know it'll happen soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Dream143r

Nope this is really only cycle 2. It's not cause for panic. All my sane and rational thoughts go out the window when I'm staring at stark white negatives though. lol

CD28 & 11DPO - BFN

My Birthday is Sunday, AF will likely come right on time for that. Happy Birthday to me!

Okay my pity party is over.


----------



## SunnyBe

:( So sorry

But think of it this way; how awesome would it be to write in your birthday every time they ask you for your last menstrual period on those future OB visits? After all, CD1 is the start of the first week of pregnancy if you get your positive next month. So I have high hopes for your upcoming cycle dream.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy birthday Dream!!


----------



## Dream143r

Thanks so much Sunny!

CD3 :neutral:


----------



## Dream143r

CD17 and its O day. Yippee.


----------



## SunnyBe

Love seeing those lines Dream! Hoping you caught that egg!!! Fx


----------



## tbfromlv

Woo hoo! Hope you caught that egg!!

I go back to work on Thursday and I’m not ok! This sucks. I wish I was a millionaire and could stay home lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhww :( You were so excited a few weeks ago! I hope you'll have a great first day back tomorrow and won't miss your little girls too much. It's so hard!


----------



## Dream143r

Hey guys - how's it going? Sunny - how many weeks are you now?


I'm CD26 and 9DPO. Went to acupuncture yesterday afternoon. That was lovely. I tested FMU this AM and I swear I see the most faint lines ever. I'm not usually one for spotting faints, for me it's always been clearly there or very clearly not. I dont want to get toooooo excited though. I'm on the train headed into work and plan on buying a FRER before going up to the office to hopefully take with SMU. Here's the pics from FMU, I don't even see the lines in picture myself. Only in person. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Omgggg I definitely see what you're talking about Dream!!! Can't wait to see today's one! !!


----------



## Dream143r

CD27 and 10DPO. My doc has put me on progesterone so hopefully that helps. Desperately praying this one sticks.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congrats!!!! I know it's still incredibly scary especially because you've been through so much... BUT: This is going to be the one, I just know it! Why?
1. Early implantation (<10 DPO gives you about 3 times the odds of delivering a healthy baby compared to later implantation)
2. Very clear line progression this early on.
3. You're now on progesterone! Which I think is just a miracle in a pill.
4. Early June seems like the perfect time to have a baby.


----------



## Dream143r

LOL I loveeeeeeeee these stats Sunny! Thank you!

So my LMP ended up being Aug 28 which is the day before my birthday, but I know O was obviously not CD14 the way they do standard measurements. So I've already lied to my doc and said it was Aug 29 so that every time i'm asked for the next 9 months I can say my birthday (like we planned) heeheehee. Moving it ahead one day actually will line up my dates better anywayssss.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahah love that Dream!! Easy to remember and yup, just like we "planned" :D


----------



## tbfromlv

OOOOHHH MY GOSH!! 

dream!!!!!! Yes!!!!! Congrats!!

Ever since sunny said it would be perfect to start the cycle on your birthday and have a June baby.. it gave me goose bumps and something in me said “that’s totally what’s happening!” And OMG IT DID!! Eeeek!! 
My Timehop the last few days have been pics of Olivia’s pregnancy test. So your babe is going to be very close to her birthday! 
Also as a side note.. my birthday is June 8.. my niece and my best friend share a birthday with me and they are both pretty great (as am I) so I welcome your little one to share the day with us :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

June 8 sounds marvelous lol. My EDD is June 6

Here's today's progression. Feels strong.


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Dream that looks great!!


----------



## Dream143r

Let me know when you guys are tired of seeing my tests. Lol JK I know you could never get tired of lines. 

Bloodwork booked for Oct 13 at 6w2d
Scan booked for Oct 29 at 8w4d aka 9 billion years from now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahaha you know us well Dream. Keep 'em coming!!! Those lines are super strong! I just looked at mine from 14 DPO and your FRER is identical to mine. This is a sticky one!!!

AFM; I'll be 32 weeks in a few days. It's one of those milestones that I've been looking forward to... just like all the other ones lol (24 weeks for viability, 28 weeks for just a 10% chance of long-term health problems, and 32 weeks for an even lower chance of health issues). 

Nesting set in a few weeks ago and it's been productive hahah. The house never looked more organized, clothes are all washed/stored, the car seat is ready to go, names are picked, hospital bag is mostly packed... I'm ready! I just hope little miss stays put for another 2 months, that'll give me plenty of time to prepare a few weeks of freezer meals lol :D


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream you know us haha I want to see every single test always! Looking beautiful!! I’m so excited to have another birthday twin :haha:

sunny! Yay!! So exciting!!! I can’t believe how close you are! I meant to do freezer meals this time… but I didn’t. And that was no good haha


----------



## Dream143r

4w2d


----------



## Dream143r

Sunny - Wow - 32 weeks already. Time flies. How do you feel, size wise? Urgh that comes across weird. I just mean do you feel 'bigger' this time around as many do with the 2nd? I'm feeling SUPER bloated already which I don't really remember feeling with any of my previous pregnancies. I hope I can get organized enough to do freezer meals. I def didn't last time either. heehee


----------



## SunnyBe

Looking good Dream! Do you have an appointment scheduled yet? So exciting!!!

And yeah, definitely felt bigger way sooner. I take a picture every week and at week 4, everything still looked normal, but on week 5 I could already see the effects of bloat! Then it just progressed from there lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Dream143r

My bloodwork is booked for Oct 13 at 6w2w
My first scan isn't until oct 29 at 8w4d

I won't see my OB until 13-15 weeks. My fam doc is taking care of me until then. All phone appts which is fabulous.

I'll probably do a SneakPeak somewhere in the middle there to keep me occupied week 7.


----------



## Dream143r

5w today.


----------



## SunnyBe

There's your 3+! Your line tests look great too :) So just 2 more weeks until you can do the SneakPeak? That seems manageable.


----------



## SunnyBe

Just one more day until your blood work appointment, how are you feeling Dream?


----------



## Dream143r

6w1d today and I'm feeling awful. I feel absolutely exhausted. I slept through my alarm this morning, I'm just so tired, zero energy. I work in an office tower downtown on the 65th floor and I felt like I was going to vomit on the elevator ride up. Even not sitting at my desk I feel a little dizzy. Some diarrhea as well which is super fun while at work. Hopefully just a rough day and not any type of indication as to how this pregnancy is going to go. 

I am however excited to see where my HCG levels are after my bloodwork tomorrow. I'm going to try and eat something to settle my stomach, hopefully it doesn't make me throw up.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry to hear that Dream. Hopefully you'll feel better soon! Did you get your results back yet?


----------



## Dream143r

6w2d HCG 28850

This feels great compared to my last pregnancy with 4039 at 6w3d

Does the extra progesterone cause symptoms? I know all pregnancies are different yeah yeah yeah but this nausea is so out of the norm for me. To this extent anyways. Still not puking though so counting my blessings


----------



## SunnyBe

Yayyyy that's quite a big difference from last time and definitely a good sign that the outcome of this pregnancy will also be different! The progesterone could cause some of these symptoms for sure, but yeah, could also be that this little one is already acting out ;)


----------



## SunnyBe

Is it sneak peek time yet Dream? :D


----------



## Dream143r

@SunnyBe I believe it is. heehee I'm 7w1d today and I'll do the test this morning. Hopefully I'll get the results by Friday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Wooow so there's a chance you'll know before the weekend starts!! So exciting! Keep in mind there's a chance you'll get the dreaded: "not enough fetal DNA" message because it's still a little early, but you probably know that already :)


----------



## Dream143r

Even worse - I collected my sample, boxed it all up and then realized they didn't send me the return shipping label! It wasn't included in the kit. I've had bad luck with SP the past couple go arounds. Urgh. I've emailed them and asked them to email me a label. We'll see how long that takes. Apparently the blood sample is preserved for 30 days so I don't have to worry about it sitting on my desk for a day or two. Butttttt making me impatient lol.


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahhh that's frustrating! Hope they'll get back to you quickly.


----------



## Dream143r

They sent me the new shipping label this afternoon. I'm headed to the post office now. Though it probably won't go anywhere until tomorrow at this point. With the Canadian ones it goes to Quebec and then from there to California.....soooo who knows when I'll see results but I'll keep you guys looped in for sure.


----------



## Dream143r

Don't mind me over here. Just drowning in my gender disappointment sorrows. Got the results this evening. It's a girl.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sorry it's not what you hoped for Dream. Seems like your little man is really meant to be a big brother to a little sister!

I remember you felt disappointed last time and I'm just going to copy those same pros and cons again this time, because it's still valid. In time you'll really feel better, I just know it, but today is not that day. Hang in there! 

****old post***
Dream, ahhww!! How are you feeling today? Those first few days will be the hardest. So allow yourself to "grieve" a little. If it takes your DH a little longer, that's fine too! When you're ready (and I know that now may not be that time), here's why I think in a few months from now, you'll absolutely love having a girl.

- Soooo many clothes to choose from (and no, they don't have to be pink!). Any baby department carries like 10 million more girl clothes than boy clothes. And they're seriously beyond cute so just picking up one or two items and imagining a little girl in them will help!

- Your little man will be a big brother to a baby sister! How cool is that! He'll probably be overprotective and such like any big brother would be, but she'll love that about him too. And studies have shown that boys that grow up with a sister treat women (on average) better than those without.

- Your DH will be the center of this girl's world! It's sad but true for us mama's but there really seem to be a bias to many girls preferring their dad over mom. I was like nahhh not going to happen to us, I'm way too cool for that. But nope. My little girl is all about dad and I'm just an afterthought most days lol.

- People probably won't bug you asking when you'll plan to have a third baby to "try for a girl". Something Amber, Tb, and me can probably expect (Tb and me with a boy). No, we don't need to have at least one of each to have a happy family, is probably what we have to end up saying. But as most movies etc. tell the world; you already have that perfect ratio of boys/girls so you probably won't get that question!

- You get to teach her how to become a strong, independent woman! No one better to start that process than her own mama! And I'm sure you'll do an excellent job at that!

- I'm putting this in the + column too... but in a few years, you get to teach her all about her menstrual cycle and such :D With all the stuff we know about TTC-related things, I kinda feel that we need to do something useful with that info. So what better way than to teach our girls all about our hormones, what symptoms they might experience when they ovulate, when to expect their periods... things that some other moms would probably shy away from leaving those poor girls to wonder what's going on with their bodies.

Anyway, girls are awesome. And I know this list may not be what you're looking for right now but I'm sure that the moment you hold her, your heart will melt and you can't even imagine wanting her to be a boy. Know that that time will come. But also allow yourself to just feel sad about not getting another boy right now. That's completely fine and normal too!! And hey, we're always here for you if you want to talk!


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I’m so glad this pregnancy seems to be going better! I’m sorry to hear the results weren’t what you wanted. I want to echo everything Sunny said though! I hope the disappointment fades quickly. In the meantime, sending you lots of virtual hugs and love.


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Guys
* I'm still pouting about having a girl.  

@SunnyBe *I actually totally disregarded reading your post because I just simply wasn't ready at the time. I was "happy" to just be upset. I read it this morning and it of course offered similar comforts as it did the first time, thank you. I'm not thrilled about the idea of a daughter yet, but I know eventually I'll get there.

Having my scan last week Friday was the tiniest bit helpful. Saw her little body, heartbeat and stubby limbs. I was measuring 1 day ahead 8w5d at the time which would make me 9w3d today and adjust my DD to June 5.

My next scan is November 23 at 12w2d. They saw a cyst on my left ovary during my scan, my family doc isn't too worried about it but they're going to monitor it anyways. If all goes well at my 12w scan I can quit the progesterone suppositories. They're really becoming a pain. It's not that difficult or anything, just an extra chore at night before I go to bed when I'm already exhausted.

I get transferred from my family doc to my OB at my first OB appt December 14, I'll be 15w2d by then. Seems like things are moving very quickly with this pregnancy. Thinking about potentially doing a social media announcement for Christmas.


----------



## Dream143r

Here she is...


Bonus pic of my boy cause he's just so cute... he was a shark for Halloween 


How are you guys doing? Should be getting close now Sunny, right?


----------



## tbfromlv

Ooh that little gummy bear!!! 
Dream- Kaydence was going to be a shark too ( Mommy Shark to be exact) but they ran out of her size when I finally decided to buy it. So she went as Snow White instead (babysitter saved the day with her dress up area lol) 

K has been sleeping in a big girl bed at the babysitter since I’ve returned to work and we officially did it at home this last weekend. She’s doing great. It’s so bittersweet to see all this happen.. lose the diapers, sleep in a big bed, and hold entire conversations. Like.. where did my baby go?! 

Sunny are you getting anxious? You’re due this month aren’t you?


----------



## SunnyBe

Ahh don't your little ones look cute! One dressed as a shark, the other as a gummy bear :D 

Tb, it is so weird how they go from being helpless little monsters to all of a sudden having an adult conversation with them lol. Mine talks non-stop alllll day and it's driving me nuts :D 

37 weeks over here. I tested positive for Group B Strep and will need 4 hours of antibiotics during labor. It sucks because it means I have to go in asap when contractions start or my water breaks, just to make sure I'll get a full dose in. Because even though it's a harmless gut bacteria (that has a pretty high chance of resolving on its own in the next few weeks), it can be really dangerous for babies. I know someone whose baby didn't make it :(


----------



## tbfromlv

Omg, that is awful!

I am so excited for you Sunny! Is big sister excited too? I hope your girls have such a great bond.


----------



## Dream143r

Oh wow - I never really knew what the Group B strep was all about.

Are you feeling any Braxton Hicks or anything yet?

11w1d for me - we've officially made it further than last time. I don't think I'll ever feel fully comfortable but right now I'm focused in on 14 weeks and feeling a little relief at that point.


----------



## SunnyBe

38.5 weeks and so far so good :) I don't mind being pregnant for another 2 weeks or so, but we'll see how things go! 

Are you doing NIPT Dream? You've made it past the most crucial parts so I feel confident your little girl will be just fine!!


----------



## Dream143r

NT Scan and bloodwork booked for next Tuesday at 12w2d. The extra genetics testing costs $500 because I'm not high risk. If they see anything funky in the regular bloodwork then they with do the deeper dive for free.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ok I keep coming on to see if you’ve gone into labor, @SunnyBe!

I hope you can get to a calmer place soon dream!almost to 2nd tri!!


----------



## SunnyBe

I'll update you guys as soon as there are any changes :D Just not holding my breath as #1 was 10 days late ;)


----------



## tbfromlv

@SunnyBe your girls like to stay put don’t they??? Isn’t your due date like tomorrow? Come on baby!


----------



## Dream143r

I think baby's coming on Monday. Just a hunch.

Have I mentioned how sick I've been? I've had a cold/flu for about 3 weeks now. I actually had to go to the ER a couple nights ago because my cough was so bad, it hurt every inch of my body and was CONSTANT, no break. Anyhoo, I'm on a puffer now and some antibiotics in case my cold happens to be bacterial instead of viral.

My NT scan was supposed to be Tuesday but I was way too sick to go. So I had to reschedule for next Tuesday, Nov 30. I'll be 13w2d by then.


----------



## SunnyBe

Yup, due today but no baby just yet :D No dilation or anything either when I got checked a few days ago. They've put it an induction request for December 1st, but it's been so busy that they can't confirm they'll have a room available. So let's wait and see what happens in the next few days!

Dream, man that sucks :( I'm guessing they've already ruled out covid? Hoping you'll feel better very soon. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh @Dream143r so sorry! That’s horrible. Being sick while pregnant is even worse because of the limitations to make you feel better! I hope you’re on the mend!

@SunnyBe well I suppose she can’t stay in there forever! Even if she thinks she can! I hope that she comes soon. Nothing wrong with induction but it would be nice if your body started things first! 

happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Dream143r

I'm double vaxxed, never really felt like it was COVID. The doc said it could have been but I've been sick for so long that even if it was COVID if they tested for it now it wouldn't show up anyways.

My bets are still on Monday. Hope it's an easy one for you Sunny.


----------



## SunnyBe

How are you feeling Dream?

I'm still pregnant and the induction is now scheduled for this Thursday at 41w (but they'll call on the morning of to confirm and there's still a decent shot it'll get postponed ughh).


----------



## Dream143r

Oh I guess she wasn't interested in coming out on Monday as I predicted lol

I had my NT Scan today. She's still in there, beating heart and waving fingers. DH is STILL holding out hope for a boy. heheee. My first OB appt is December 14th, hoping to hear the heartbeat then. Up to now we've just seen it on scan not actually heard it. DH was able to come in for the last 5 mins of the scan which was nice. I mean we can go clubbing in Ontario but up until this week couldn't have a spouse at a friggin ultrasound. #makeitmakesense 

Best of Luck for Thursday Sunny. My cousin's birthday is December 2nd, she's good peeps lol.


----------



## tbfromlv

@SunnyBe oh goodness! Those babies want to be FULLY cooked lol any progress with dilation or anything? Good luck! I hope things go fast and smooth!

@Dream143r I am glad baby girl is doing well! I hope if the ultrasound still confirms girl that DH will be ok :)


----------



## SunnyBe

She's here! I'll post an update later, but we're both doing great. Induction went great, epidural was amazing, pushing took less than 15 min, baby latched on like a champ in the first few minutes. So far so good! 

I'll send pics and her name in a DM later on :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Yay!! Congrats Sunny!! Can’t wait to see pics and hear more about it!


----------



## Dream143r

Awesome! Congrats Sunny


----------



## SunnyBe

Okay, finally got a minute to post here!

Got a call from the hospital at 7 in the morning on Thursday the 2nd asking if I could come in right away for the induction. Told them I'd be there in an hour. Yayy it was finally happening! 

Paperwork and COVID testing and such took a while but we finally got the Pitocin started at 10.30 (starting at 2 and increasing with another 2 every 30 minutes). That seemed to do the trick as the contractions started to come in slowly but steadily. Started penicillin at 1 pm as you need at least 4 hours between that and birth to decrease the odds of baby catching Group B Strep. 

The contractions started becoming more painful and more frequent and I got an epidural at 3.30 pm. Man that felt good :D They got it*just* right this time. I could still move my feet and turn and whatever, but no more pain! Just a bit of pressure with every contraction. I was kicking myself for not asking for it sooner lol.

Anyway, the midwife on call broke my water a few minutes later and said I was around 3 to 4 cm. With my first, that still meant it would take hoursssss and hours, but they all assured me that second-time moms progress way faster. It did and I was at 9-10 cm around 6 pm and they just said to call them back in when I felt a need to push. Kinda hard to tell though as I felt this crampy-like feeling in my butt the whole time with every contraction. So I kept wondering; is this it? Well at 7 the midwife said I should just go for it and try to push.

Pushing felt different this time around too. I didn't feel like I was doing it right, but apparently I did as baby girl was out by 7.15 pm! Full head of pitch-black hair and all (very different from my bald/blondish firstborn). She nursed right away for like an hour before they weighed her and took her measurements. We were completely in love with her from the moment she came out and completed our family. Such a wonderful feeling to have a healthy newborn laying there on your chest <3

Recovery was super smooth too. I could get up and walk without feeling any pain pretty much right away. So, so different than the first time around too. I felt sore for weeks after! I had a first-degree tear the first time, and this time they called it a tiny micro tear... so maybe that had something to do with it? Not complaining!

We stayed (a few hours short of) 48 hours as they want to monitor everyone with Group B Strep a little closer those first 2 days. Little miss slept and ate like a champ and till does. Again, totally different from #1 who never ever slept lol. We've been out and about since we got home and are so thankful for how everything has been going so far. She's 10 days old today and it feels like she's been part of the family forever.

Our toddler is very gentle with her new sister. She helps us get diapers and picks out baby's clothes. It's adorable. I do feel this immense guilt though that she's no longer the center of my attention. 

So that's sort of what's been up! How is everyone doing? I'll PM some pictures Dream and TB. Amber, let me know if you're still here and I'll send them to you as well :)


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh sunny! What a great labor and birth. I remember last time was sooo long and such a different experience for you. 
We had similar experiences in that after the second it was like NBD almost. Not really sore and just felt ok being up and around! It’s like our bodies know you have a toddler and a newborn and you just don’t have time for it lol

I will say that the guilt will fade! I felt it too. Hard. That in itself made me very sad. But we tried to love on her and give her the attention as much as we could and just make such a big deal out of how exciting it is for HER to be the big sister and how helpful she is and that helped her accept that this little one coming into her world wasn’t a bad thing. I tried to have her bring her books over and let me read to her while I nursed or just snuggle. They absolutely adore each other and K is practicing (with a bit of mommy help!) sharing her books and block puzzles that O is interested in lol

so happy for you Sunny!


----------



## Dream143r

This is such great news Sunny. Thank you so much for sharing the photos as well. So cute!

You guys are giving me hope for a better (quicker) birthing process and recovery. Fingers crossed. 

I had my first OB appt yesterday. So nice to see my OB again after all this time, I absolutely love her. Anatomy Scan is booked for Jan 12th at 4:30pm at 19w3d. My ob also sent us a referral to see the same cardiac specialist we did with my first. (loved her too). I just got the call from her office and we're booked for the same day a little earlier in the afternoon at 1:30pm. It's going to be a busy day full of scans. Then I see my OB again the following week at 20w2d to get all the results.

I was able to hear the heartbeat yesterday but literally only for 0.3 seconds, then baby ran away and we couldn't find her again. Doc said it hb was right around 150bpm.

How are you guys with Christmas prep? All set? I think I've probably over shopped for the kids in the family. I've been picking up stuff since September without really keeping track of stuff that I've bought. I'm going to pull it all out sometime this week to see what's going on.


----------



## SunnyBe

Happy New Year!! How is everyone doing? Just a little bit longer until your anatomy scan, right Dream? How are you feeling?

Baby M turned 1 month old today. It's been so much easier going from 1 to 2 than from 0 to 1. Night and day really! Big sis will go back to school this week (after staying home for 6 weeks because we wanted to limit exposure as much as possible). I'm hoping she doesn't bring home too many of those nasty daycare/preschool viruses ugh. I've been spiking her milk with a few ounces of breast milk every day to hopefully give her some antibodies :lol:


----------



## Dream143r

Very clever on the milk spiking Sunny, great idea! 

Luke is back in preschool today after a 2 week break. FX to keep him healthy as well. He's starting in a new bigger kids classroom today and we're hoping he has a nice smooth transition.

Yep both my scans are next Wednesday. Looking forward to that. Then I'll probably tell my boss I'm pregnant on Thursday. :lol:


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes Sunny- it is soo much easier. It has its challenges in other ways of just having more of them lol but now a lot of things are “been there done that” so it just comes easier. so glad you’re feeling that way! I can’t believe it’s already been a month!

Dream that is exciting- just about half way! You think your boss will be upset?

Girls, I splurged and got one of those nugget couches. I had to just click purchase really fast so I couldn’t talk myself out of it lol but omg has it already been worth it. Best “toy” ever. K uses it daily and for hundreds of different purposes.
Anyway- happy New year everyone!


----------



## Dream143r

I had 2 scans yesterday at 19w3d. A fetal echo which went great, no concerns with baby's heart, everything looked great. DH wasn't able to attend this appointment which we were pretty bummed about due to the C. The cardiologist did let me take some videos though.

Then later in the afternoon I had my anatomy scan which he did get to come in the last 5 mins or so to see the baby which was nice. Baby is still measuring on track. We got quite a few side profile photos. She's still a girl..... We're still working on getting over this. I can't even find 1 single name that I would even consider. It's just gonna take some time. We'll get there.

Going to give my boss a call today. No way he will be upset, that's not how we roll in Canada. lol Slight inconvenience he will have to find me a mat leave replacement for 12 or 18 months (I haven't decided how long I'm taking yet) but that's more HR's problem than his.


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, omgg those nugget couches!! Everyone is talking about them and how awesome they are. You know I won't judge you for splurging as I got a Snoo lol (which is as amazing as they say btw). 

Dream, so glad everything is looking good with little D! I'm soooo envious of your maternity leave. As for names; download the Kinder app (App store: ‎Kinder - Find Baby Names or Play store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=global.kinder&hl=en_US&gl=US). It's like a Tinder for baby names. They give you a bunch of names and you swipe until you find something you like. Your DH does the same on his phone. When you both like the same name, they'll alert you that you found a match :D


----------



## Dream143r

OMG thank you Sunny - Kinder sounds like fun! Will totally do this. I'll report back how it goes.

I wish our house was bigger I would love to get the nugget couches or something like it. I know DS would love them. Maybe for our next house. Kids seem to find use for them at all ages.

I have an OB checkup this afternoon. Suspect it will be a quick 10 mins appt to review my anatomy scan results and take measurements.


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls! Just wanted to check-in and see how you were doing!

Little miss is 3 months old tomorrow, crazy!!


----------



## Dream143r

3 months just like that, wow!

I'm doing okay, I have my glucose test coming up March 14, and my next OB appt March 21. I'll be 29 weeks by that point and I think that's when I'll start to see her every 2/3 weeks instead of 4/5.

We are working on toilet training with my son. It's, well, going. He clearly knows when he has to go, but holds it until the end of time. He's just lazy, he will say no when his bladder is full just because he can't be bothered to go to the bathroom. So we're about a week in and he's still on forced timed intervals every 20 mins or so. We are trying to get him 100% toilet trained (during the daytime) before baby comes.

DH have kind of settled on a name that we both like but neither or us is really in love with it. For right now it's just the only one that neither of us hate. So we're still thinking about it but it feels like a deadend right now.


----------



## SunnyBe

Sounds like you're making good progress with potty training! Is he in underwear or pullups? That made a big difference for us. She's been diaper-free for almost a full year now.

Glad you've sort of settled on a name. It takes the pressure off and who knows, you might find a different name you're totally in love with because of it. And if not, I'm sure the name will start to grow on you and you'll love it when you actually get to call her that :)


----------



## Dream143r

Yeah we just went straight to underwear. We do pullups only for long car rides.


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I can’t believe we are about 3rd trimester!! I hope you guys find a name. We were kind of apathetic about some names but then one day a name was in my head and I couldn’t get it out and I brought it up to DH and he loved it. 

I had something surprising happen… so my period came on Monday but was super light. Then Tuesday was the same.. then Wednesday completely gone. I thought hmm weird. Then I thought oh.. wait…. And I took a test and… it’s positive. I didn’t track ANYTHING this cycle and I have no idea when I ovulated. But anyway. I’m a ball of mixed emotions and still in denial… lord help me.


----------



## Dream143r

Whatttttttttttttttttttttttt????????????????????

OMG Congrats TB! I'm at a loss for words but so excited for you!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yeah I am too Dream lol going for blood work tonight or tomorrow. Going back to 2018 I would never imagine this is what happens lol


----------



## SunnyBe

WHatttttttttttt!! Omg no way!!!! Congrats Tb! I know it's a lot to take in right now so give it a few days (but then update us and let us know how you're feeling :D).


----------



## tbfromlv

Had beta drawn yesterday: 909 so that aligns with what i thought. My progesterone was 20.4- is that ok or too low? I can’t remember !

Also- @SunnyBe was the Snoo so wonderful and worth it?


----------



## Dream143r

Oh how I'd love a Snoo. We're going with the Graco Sense2Snooze bassinet this time around. A bit of a wannabe Snoo and certainly not as pretty. 

I don't remember the progesterone ranges anymore, I'm sure Sunny does though. She's got all the knowledge. 

I'm feeling my nesting urge stronger and stronger by the day. Trying to get DH on board but he seems totally unmotivated. I'm just going to have to get b*tchy. :lol: I want the nursery painted, light fixture hung and dimmer installed ASAP. 

So likely a December baby right TB? or late November? Do you have any winter babies, geeze sorry I can't remember when anyone's kids were born anymore. We've just got so many between us now! \\:D/


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh I’ll need to look into that bassinet too dream! I am just trying to figure out ANYTHING that will help having THREE. Lol. I’d be due on DHs birthday November 13. K was born in February so I do have one winter babe!

haha well the Mister better get to work! I feel like Olivia’s room still isn’t “done” but she sleeps in there and that is about the extent of time spent in there so I’m not worried about it right now :haha:
What color are you painting it?


----------



## SunnyBe

I don't remember the progesterone ranges either hahah. But I'm sure it's good! Your beta is great too!!!

How are you feeling about it all? What does your DH think? It's going to be tough but you've been there before. You're much more experienced than with #1 or #2.

And the Snoo is absolutely amazing :D I can't imagine life without it to be honest. It automatically adjusts the rocking and white noise type/level when baby is crying, and adjusts things down when they're quiet. Plus they're completely strapped in (otherwise the Snoo won't turn on) so they can't roll over (major anxiety relief!).

I'd definitely try and get a used one if possible (you have 9 months to try and score one... seems doable!). We got ours for $650 I believe, and I have no doubts we'll be able to sell it for that much in a few months.


----------



## tbfromlv

Maybe I’ll buy it from you lol

my 48 hour beta was 2298
i have an ultrasound on the 24 where I’ll be (I think?) 6w4d then my first OB appointment on April 5. Gonna have to give my OB a hard time about being 0-2 with delivering my girls lol and BOTH times telling me not to have the baby that weekend b/c he’s going out of town.. lol

we are still kind of in shock and denial. Lol DH is both excited and super anxious.. we are likely going to have to get a new house and a new car lol idk what is going to happen


----------



## tbfromlv

I Had an ultrasound last week at what I calculated to be 6w4d and baby measured 6w6d so I’m likely right on when this went down. Heartbeat was 179.. which seemed super high for this point but doc said it’s great.
My sneak peek test arrived this weekend. So I’ll be doing that and sending it off soon. Fingers crossed I get results this week and not have to wait too long haha so impatient. My guess is boy. Just because I think deep down I’m scared to have a boy :haha: so of course our surprise baby would be one. No other reason lol DH would be thrilled -as would I, just a bit of fear mixed in :)


----------



## Dream143r

Yayyyyyyyy! So exciting! I'm thinking boy too. My boy is such a snuggler now and I freaking love it. Melts my heart every time.

30w1d today. My countdown to Mat Leave is on. 7 weeks of work left. 

We've got the crib put together and we got our bassinet yesterday (still needs to be assembled) I did some clothing inventory and I'm pretty much set for NB and 0-3 sizes of everything. Next I need to look at making sure I have all my stuff for hospital bags. Still waiting for hubby to paint and put up the light fixture in the nursery. I got a really nice area rug on the weekend, so my vision is slowly coming together.

How have you been feeling TB, and sickness?


----------



## tbfromlv

That’s my countdown too! Until summer break haha
So exciting!! Is big brother excited for his sister?we would love pics of the finished room when it is in fact finished! 

I feel like if it does end up being a girl we are going to have to e very careful to not let the middle child feel like “the middle child” ya know? I was a middle child but I was the only girl and my younger brother was born when I was in kindergarten, so I was also older. So I never had middle child syndrome lol
I feel about the same as all previous pregnancies: a bit yucky in the tummy if I haven’t eaten in a while. But that’s about it.. the tiredness has hit and I find myself yawing all day long. Lovely!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hahha I literally came here to ask if you were going to do a sneak peek Tb :D Can't wait to find out what it is! Heartbeat is on average a tad bit higher in girls than boys so... 

You got this Dream!! How close to your due date did you deliver L? Hope you'll share some pics of the finished room!


----------



## tbfromlv

It’s a…girl! Lol we were a tad bummed because I think we both were so convinced it was boy that we let our imaginations run so it was a bit of a let down when it wasn’t. But still very happy. Little girls are great.. teenage years in our house may be interesting though :haha:


----------



## Dream143r

awwwww congrats TB!! I'm #2 of 4 girls. :D It's a good time.

I'm a tad embarrassed to say I'm still struggling with gender disappointment. I know you guys wouldn't judge me but it feels ridiculous that I'm still sad about the fact that i'm having a girl. Some days are better than others, (like when I find a super cute girl outfit to buy) and other days I'm totally stressed thinking I won't be able to bond with her like I do my son. deep breath.... I'm sure it will be fine.

31w1d - I'm doing bloodwork next Monday to re-check my iron levels and make sure they're not getting any worse. Then OB on Wednesday. After that I'll start seeing her in 2 week intervals.

Still waiting for hubby to paint the nursery... :neutral: 

Still trying to find a name we both like... at this point it feels like we may have to wait until after birth to see if she speaks a name to us. I kinda don't trust my post-partum self t make that kind of decision though lol. So many raging hormones.


----------



## SunnyBe

Another girl!! Congrats Tb! Just think about all the clothes you don't have to buy anymore lol. But for real though, it's okay to be somewhat disappointed. How are you feeling?

Dream, I think all of that will change when she's here. I was so worried I wouldn't be able to love another baby as much as I did my first. Now I can't even imagine why I would think that. We're so close. 

Care to share some of the names you like? I completely understand if you want to keep it to yourself for now though. Picking a name is so hard!


----------



## Dream143r

I like Tori, Tyler, and Lexa. Hubby likes Jada and Love.

Our only mutual name is Sloan - neither of us are obsessed with it but it's a name neither of us hate and would be "okay" with.

Middle name settled: Elizabeth


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I felt that way when I was pregnant with my second. It took longer to bond with her than I expected but omg I did and I love her to pieces. It will be fine once she’s here. You’re going to eventually wonder what you were so worried about :)

I am not really disappointed, I think I was just SOOO convinced, that I was already mentally planning for my son, so it was just that initial “oh, not a boy?” Feeling.

I had my first OB appointment today. He said “welcome back! Has it even been a year?” :haha: I said nope! We have come a long way from IVF to Surprise! Lol then I told him “I just wanted to give you another chance to deliver my kid!” He laughed at that and was like “I KNOW! When I saw your name on the board I was like dang it!!” Haha third times a charm maybe?


----------



## tbfromlv

Oh Dream I love some of your names. Is DH dead set on disliking yours?


----------



## Dream143r

Speaking of IVF, you have some embabies overseas right? Any plans for what you will do with them?

DH hates Tyler, which I get, it's obviously a boy's name but I still really love it. He strongly dislikes Lexa because we live in such an 'Alexa' world. Even though she's not in our house, she's everywhere and DS is always saying "Alexa, play spiderman theme song" "Alexa play Go Go Power Rangers theme song" "Alexa, repeat!" LOL He doesn't like the similarity.

I'm not sure why he pooped on Tori, but he did. Womp.

FX your OB gets to deliver #3. I was lucky enough to get my OB for #1 but her birthday is the day after my due date and she warned me early she would be taking a few days off so chances are not super high, depending on when I deliver.


----------



## SunnyBe

Lexa is so cute! We have Alexa too but I see it as a completely different name. I also love Tori and think Sloan and Jada are pretty too. Picking names is harrdddd though!!!

Tb; your OB better clear his schedule for the week when you're due lol. Have you told anyone yet? So excited for you!!


----------



## tbfromlv

Yes there are 8 frozen Embabies over there! I had planned on getting one if we decided on a 3rd… I’m not sure what I’m going to do. I feel very weird about all the options of what to do…it’s a little stressful to think about honestly.

I love those names. I can see the Alexa thing annoying her later on in life too. But I love the name! Do you mind Lexi? Or does that just change it to something you don’t love? Names are so hard. Having a third girl is going to make this extra difficult ha.

I kind of just casually tell people here and there lol but I think I’m going to skip announcing on social media again. It was so cool that I surprised so many people waiting until I gave birth to tell a lot of people I just didn’t see in 2021.
Yeah I almost want to induce to make sure he’s there :haha:


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi girls, just checking in! How much longer Dream? What's coming up next for you Tb?


----------



## Dream143r

35w1d today - lower back pains are getting to me. I think I overdid it with cleaning yesterday and my body is saying no thank you.
My next OB appt is next week at 36w2d - then I start seeing her weekly (I feel like shit will feel very real once the weekly appts get going....eeek)
Wrapping up work next Friday at 36w5d
Have a very intimate (12ppl) sprinkle brunch on May 15th at 37w

I thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiink we're settling on Sloan Elizabeth, but really, who knows...


----------



## SunnyBe

I love it! Those names go together just beautifully!! I bet you're counting the days until next Friday :D 

AFM; it's the 1-year anniversary of when my midwife thought I had a miscarriage. It's weird how I still think about it every few days or so. Still can't believe she made such a huge mistake.


----------



## Dream143r

I remember that like it was yesterday Sunny. When I logged on and saw that you in fact still had a perfectly healthy baby cooking! God's precious miracles


----------



## Dream143r

I woke up in the middle of the night topless last night. My husband swears he has nothing to do with it (I leaning towards believing him) but I have ZERO recollection of taking off my clothes and throwing them to the side last night. I am HOT all the time though, especially at night. Just weird I don't remember doing it LOL


----------



## SunnyBe

Lol that's hilarious :D I was always hot too during those last few weeks. Just one more day until maternity leave, right?


----------



## Dream143r

Yep! My last day of work. Verrrrry good feeling.

Seeing my OB next Wednesday again at 37w3d. I plan to pack my hospital bag early next week and put my foot down with hubby about getting the infant car seat out of the garage and the bases installed in our cars. I just realized too I guess I need to pack a bag for my son. The plan is for either my mom or sister to watch him while we're in the hospital. I hadn't really thought about having his stuff ready until now.


----------



## tbfromlv

Ahh dream I can’t believe you are at your weekly appointments! So exciting and I LOVE the name! I also forgot about packing a bag for my oldest haha luckily it ended up being my mom coming over to my house. I think now is probably a good time to get that base installed lol

oh gosh Sunny, I remember that and I remember actually tearing up on my couch with joy for you when you found out that was a mistake!! Ah and now your precious girl is with you.

I am 14w now. Had another ultrasound at my OB appointment at 12w and baby have been doing great. I’m really truly considering doing a home birth this time but I’m just trying to find a midwife. Idk. I like my doctor and I like science but my births… the 35 min car ride to the hospital is the worst and longest part lol I’d love to just have a peaceful labor


----------



## tbfromlv

@Dream143r hows it going?? You’re at an “any day now” point if she hasn’t already made her debut! Think about you


----------



## Dream143r

Hey Hey Hey - Yep "any day now" status. She's still cooking, I've just finally finished packing my hospital bag lol but at least I'm ready to go now.

I see my OB tomorrow, she will check my cervix and see if there's any action. I've been feeling a bit of pressure but that's about it. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Dream143r

I'm 1cm dilated, so not much going on. My blood pressure is creeping up a little bit so we're doing an ultrasound on Saturday to see how baby is doing. If everything is fine my OB will let me go 7-10 days overdue. If anything is off with the placenta or fluid we will schedule an induction. Really hoping to just let this one come on their own. FX


----------



## SunnyBe

Omgg tomorrow is your due date, right?! Would be nice if baby made her debut then. How did your ultrasound go? I forgot; how long was labor and delivery with #1? 

Tb; yeah I bet #3 will be even faster than the others so in a way, home birth might be your safest option if you want to avoid a car birth lol. Are you starting to show yet?


----------



## tbfromlv

Eek! Just remember you can go from zero-10
Pretty fast so don’t let that throw you. But I hope she comes soon! What did they say about your ultrasound? 

I am starting to show a bit. Still feel like I’m in an awkward stage though. I’m 17 weeks so I guess it’s normal but I still feel like I’m in denial lol


----------



## Dream143r

40w2d still preggo. 

My doc didn't call me so that means all was fine with my scan on Saturday. I have my 40w appt on Thursday. 

I could consider a sweep on Thursday to maybe get things going and try to deliver Friday when she's at the hospital. (that's my OBs next 24hr hospital shift, I would love for her to be my delivering doc again)

I'm afraid of starting that slow BS fake labour again tho. With my first I did a sweep on a Thursday afternoon which starting a slow false yet completely agonizing labour and didn't deliver until Sunday afternoon. 

Or I can skip the sweep again this week. 

Either way if I make it to my Thursday appt I think she's gonna schedule me an induction sometime before the 15th. Cause she said 7-10 days over is all she's comfortable with.


----------



## tbfromlv

Well dream, my birthday is tomorrow so I think she will come then! I called it 9 months ago so I’m sticking to it! 
Regardless, I hope everything happens smoothly!!


----------



## Dream143r

40w4d still preggo. OB did a check this afternoon said I was 1.5 - barely 2cm. 

The hospital going to call me to book an induction date for sometime between Sunday- Wednesday.


----------



## SunnyBe

Dream; Omgg!! Do you have a date yet? GOOD LUCK!!!!

Tb, happy belated birthday! Do you have your anatomy scan set up yet?


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I’m anxious to know your date too! I hope it goes smooth! So exciting!!

Sunny- yes I go on the 28 of the month. Girls.. I’m still in denial in some ways I think lol I’m starting to get a bump (18 weeks) and I’m like “honey why am I looking fat?” He’s like you’re not fat.. you’re pregnant haha!


----------



## SunnyBe

Tb, hahah :D Yeah this is kinda the "awkward" stage of being pregnant. There's absolutely no denying it in just a few short weeks. So have you talked about names yet?:D 

Dream, I keep thinking about you and wondering if you already have a baby in your arms lol. Can't be long now!!!


----------



## Dream143r

41w today, still pregnant lol

Going in tomorrow morning at 830am to be induced. I had a feeling this baby would be late but never imagined 41w1d. Sheesh. No real signs of anything happening on its own.


----------



## SunnyBe

She's going to be a stubborn one for sure :D I got induced with my first at 41w3d and 41w0d this time around. My OB kept telling me how much easier those second inductions are because, and it really was. Good luck today!!! We'll be thinking of you and virtually holding your hand <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Dream I can’t wait for your update!


----------



## SunnyBe

I keep refreshing too lol :D


----------



## Dream143r

Sorry I haven't been on yo update you guys but you know how these things get. 

I went in last Monday to be induced but the ward was really busy. They ended up doing an NST just to check on baby and sending me home. They offered me the gel or Foley catheter before going home to try and get things started but I opted not and just decided to enjoy the day. 

So I ended up going back in the next day (tuesday) at 41w2d. I was admitted around 830am and we got things rolling. Did the Foley catheter, didn't start the oxytocin for a few hours cause baby's heart rate was slightly elevated. I think we started the oxytocin around 2pm. The Foley came out at 130pm, at which point I 4cms. Doc broke my water shortly after that and of course that's when the contractions got real. I let the nurse know I'll take the epidural anytime. The anesthesiologist was there within an hour I wonna say. I wasn't in pain for long, felt like forever but I don't think it was lol. 

Then it was nap time. I pretty much slept the rest of the afternoon/evening. The nurse would come and switch up my positioning every now and then. I think I was 10cm around 1030pm and we started pushing for a bit but the baby's positioning was off. She was laying sideways. Doc came in and tried to turn her with a few contractions but no luck. So they told me to go back to sleep we would wait an hour or so and see if the baby would turn. I think I started pushing around midnight again, baby was still sideways and because of this my hard work pushing for an hour and a half wasn't progressing. She was stuck. Doc recommended a vacuum birth to help her out. I agreed.

Once the vacuum was used it was 2 contractions and 4 minutes till baby girl was born. 

We decided on Sloan Elizabeth for her name. She's doing really well and big brother has been super sweet so far.


----------



## SunnyBe

Congratulations Dream!! So happy to hear that everything went relatively well. Sounds like the docs knew what they were doing and you and Sloan were in good hands.

Love the name btw!!! Yay for big brother loving on his little sis. Can't wait to see some pics if you're willing to share.

Rest up mama <3


----------



## tbfromlv

Congrats dream! Sounds like a bit of an adventure this go around! Hope you all are settling in with your beautiful new addition!


----------



## tbfromlv

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## SunnyBe

Hi!!! How are you? And the girls? All prepped for December? 

We're doing well over here. I get sentimental looking at pictures of when they were still little. Feels like they've grown so much already :shock:


----------



## tbfromlv

You mean November?! Eek! It’s coming up. I’m 34 weeks already. I’m getting. A growth scan October 14, even though I know they aren’t accurate, I’ve been measuring bigger so doc just wants to check. 
I need to get a sound machine and I think I’ll do the happiest baby zip up swaddle pod thing but otherwise I think I have everything I really need. We got a mini van in august (ugh lol) but I absolutely love it haha. It just was going to be really difficult having just my suv with three rear facing kids and bench seats for the second row. I’d have to open the hatch to get my oldest in and out lol just didn’t seem as doable!

omg K started preschool this year and she just seems like a full blown KID now and just growing so fast. I don’t know what happened ?! Lol


----------



## Dream143r

Oh it's happening so fast TB

Happy to hear from you guys. Both kiddos are doing well over here. We are hoping to move into a bigger house next year after I got back to work. Fingers crossed things work out with financing. It just feels like we have outgrown this place. 

At least you get one last peek at baby in October with that scan!


----------



## Dream143r

How were things at your last scan TB?


----------



## SunnyBe

And we're already halfway through November :| I hope you'll update us with an amazing birth story soon Tb! I think you were due last week? Hope you and baby #3 are doing well.

Dream, how are you? Are you looking forward to going back to work in a few months? 

My two girls are doing great. Baby #2 is turning 1 in just a few weeks, whattt?!


----------



## tbfromlv

So sorry ladies. I have a very hard class this year that’s been stressing me out and being fully pregnant and the two older girls and switching schools and having the hard class was just challenging to do much of anything extra lol

My guess date was November 13. I had prodromal labor for THREE WEEKS. At my 38 & 39 week appointment I was dilated to 3. My OB decided to plan a weekend out of town to go pick up a truck from a dealership out of state that he ordered a year ago lol. I said “umm no! You’re not allowed to go out of town until this baby comes” (if you remember, the first two he said “don’t have this baby this weekend- I’m going out of town” and I had them both the day after he said that. )
He said “oh you’ll have her before that”.. then I decided to schedule an induction for after due date, just in case, to have something. I made it to the induction and I was so sad. I cried in the morning in the car on the way to the hospital. I really wanted my experience to be like my previous ones. And the prodromal labor was like a tease. Anyway. I decided to do things my way if we were doing this at all. 
When we got there, they said we will get pitocin started and I said “nope. That’s last resort.” It’s the only thing about induction that I was very clear on. I didn’t want any pitocin unless it was a must. The nurse was like ok… they tried to do Iv fluids and I said no, you can do a saline lock but no fluids. Then she wanted to do the wired baby monitor and I asked “does this have to stay on the whole time?” And she said “well..yeah” and I said “yeah…that’s not going to work for me. I need to be able to be up and moving around” she was then like well, we could possible do monitoring every hour for 20 minutes, we will see what your doctor says” I think getting irritated because I was denying everything she was trying to do but .. I also didn’t care. So I said they could break my water and we could go from there. So they did that at 6:35am. My OB came in and did a final sweep at 7:15 which started contractions immediately. He left to do a surgery (which worried me that he’s gonna miss this one anyway lol) I was able to not be monitored the whole time too. So I sat on the ball for a while and listened to my gentle birthing/hypnobirthing stuff. Side note: for this headband on Amazon that has built in wireless headphones. It was PERFECT. Then things started picking up and I tried a new technique I learned about with squeezing a comb in your hand during contractions. Basically the theory is that 1. There are some pressure points that the comb can activate that help with pain and 2. Your brain can really only prioritize one pain source and your and nerves are closer so the focus goes to your hand. It actually seemed to help a lot. I threw the comb across the room once I hit transition though haha I got on the bed and laid over the ball during this time and did the light, deep moaning which is just all instinctual. Finally, I said “well I’m feeling a little pushy, but it’s not time” she asked if I wanted to be checked but I said no more checks please, I’m following my body at this point. They were super receptive, thank goodness. They asked if it was time to call my OB but I said not yet. Then another contraction or two I said “yeah you need to call him”. He came literally running in and as he is gloving up, I start pushing. 

Girls… this time I peed and pooped SO MUCH! It got me really in my head about it and messed my pushing up. My husband asked them not to coach me while pushing because I just go with my body’s cues and it was silent. But not in a way that I was happy with. No encouragement no quiet talking to each other. Absolutely silent other than the guttural sounds that come out while my body automatically pushes. and then knowing I was pooping and my OB whom I have a good long relationship was Finally there, I got messed up in my head for a minute and couldn’t do it effectively. Then I finally snapped out of it and pushed her out. So I pushed for 15 minutes this time, which felt like an eternity in comparison lol but all was well. She had a true knot in her cord but it wasn’t tight or a problem. No tearing. The girls are obsessed. My oldest is so sweet and just in love, my now middle child, is just obsessed with baby! Lol


----------



## SunnyBe

Wooww Tb!! Loved your story. You knew exactly what you wanted and did just that. You are such a pro at this birthing thing lol. The comb thing sounds so interesting, I got to remember that next time I stub my toe and feel like I'm dying hahah. How cute that the girls love their baby sis <3 

How's feeding going? Is life as crazy as it sounds with 3?


----------



## AmberR

Hi guys! I haven't been on here in like 2 years! I have a lot of catching up ro do and haven't yet read through all the updates but congratulations Tb on baby #3, congratulations Dream on baby #2 and Sunny your baby #2 is 1 year old already?! Crazy how time flies. My boys are 2 and 4 now!!


----------

